#launchpad 2005-08-08
<salgado> carlos, yes, I fixed. we only need to worry about it with security proxied objects. otherwise it won't break because int(NotSecurityProxiedPersonInstance) works
<carlos> salgado, well, at least I'm happy that the tests raised that error, did they?
<SteveA> casting an sqlobject instance to an int is kinda gross
<SteveA> we should not do that
<jordi> carlos, mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ?action=diff&rev2=5&rev1=4 
<lifeless> define __int___ on the class. because the class sin't the object that will be ok.
<lifeless> ;)
<SteveA> it already is defined on the class
<SteveA> it isn't defined on the interface
<salgado> lifeless, I agree with SteveA that we shouldn't be doing this, that's why I not even suggested adding __int__ to the interface
<lifeless> score 1 successful troll
<salgado> carlos, yes, I found the problem because the test failed. otherwise I would never find it
<carlos> SteveA, I don't remember the details about that code being that way but I think I had problems getting it as a SQLObject
<carlos> jordi, good stuff. thanks
<SteveA> expicitly use obj.id, not int(obj)
<jordi> carlos: sorery, I think liblaunchpad-integratiopn is GPL, but could not remember exactly
<jordi> is it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  i18n Launchpad front page as an example (patch-2211: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jordi: it has to be - it ships on the CD's :)
<jordi> lifeless: could be LGPL, I mean
<jordi> is it exactly the GPL?
<lifeless> dunno, ask #ubuntu-devel I think
<lifeless> all I know is 'open source'
<jordi> free software! :)
* lifeless avoids the trap
* jordi smirks.
<ddaa> open sores
<lifeless> dude, after the drop-dead sprint we've had ... erk
<ddaa> lifeless: any objection against rm'ing JobSourcerer?
<carlos> jordi, liblaunchpad-integration? what's that?
<lifeless> ddaa: none
<jordi> carlos: I thought it was the first bit of LP that was released
<lifeless> jordi: no, its entirely separate code
<carlos> jordi, not really
<lifeless> jordi: its written in C.
<lifeless> by the distro team
<carlos> jordi, I think the code we already released is related to the libraries we are using
<jordi> righto
<jordi> what got released then?
<jordi> carlos: what licence? :)
<lifeless> jordi - under the licence the project uses.
<lifeless> jordi - i.e. we've release zope changes, sqlobject, pqm, 
<carlos> jordi, also, I need to request to Mark the python bindings for gettext to be released also as GPL, he agreed on that, I just need to request it by email so he sends me the approval signed with GPG 
<jordi> lifeless: oh, I thought it was actual launchpad code
<carlos> jordi, the problem with releasing launchpad code as you think on it is that it's useless without the other parts of launchpad
<jordi> carlos: no, no
<jordi> I know that
<jordi> I just thought something had been released as Mark told me in London one day
<jordi> I was surprised that it had happened so early
<jordi> I probably missunderstood
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-73)
<carlos> jordi, well, our changes to zope, sqlobject and others are part of launchpad, I suppose he was refering to it
<carlos> jordi, but perhaps I'm missing something
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: reverse out ARCH_LOG in hooks - it is not an appropriate method for transferring such large amounts of data (patch-59: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<carlos> jordi, check it with mark
<ddaa> carlos: actually releasing rocketfuel would be meaningful imho, as it would address the "non-free infrastructure" issue, and would enable the community to actually make meaningful contributions.
<jordi> ca	lnod
<jordi> in any case, that part of the FAQ needs to be corrected now
<mpt> jordi: looks fine, except (as I've already changed) it's https, not http
<jordi> hmm.
<jordi> I didn't write any URL, so I guess it was already there
<carlos> ddaa, I'm not arguing against it I want it released as free software too, it's just that it should be released all it at the same time or modify it to work without the other parts of launchpad
<jordi> mpt: thanks mate
<ddaa> carlos: ack, I must have missed the bit where you mentioned the specific bit you are talking about.
<jordi> carlos: that's mark's plan according to what he said
<jordi> (modifying it)
<carlos> I know
<ddaa> liblaunchpad... gettext bindings... zope changes, etc... all of that meaningful to realease alone...
<ddaa> certainly a "liblaunchpad" would not be useful without launchpad, in a practical sense, but it would certainly be necessary for things like integration in bazaar.
<elmo> boggle, we should certainly release zope changes  we make
<lifeless> ddaa - its not xmlrpc stuff, its fire a web browser at a url
<lifeless> elmo we have.,
<mpt> jordi: did you get the photo?
<ddaa> *shrug* I think I'm hopelessly out of sync. I'll just wait for the dust to settle a bit.
<jordi> mpt: yeah, thanks!
<jordi> Although I got all of them from you when we were at the sprint
<jordi> probably the others didn't
<Mez> why was my CoC sig modified?
<Mez> oh. nvm
<Mez> I'm etting old miail marked as read
<Mez> unread*
<ddaa> lifeless: what are the following statements in ImportDBuild for?
<ddaa>             try:
<ddaa>                 getTxnManager().abort()
<ddaa>             except psycopg.Error:
<ddaa>                 pass
<carlos> sivang, team created
<ddaa> As I understand the importd code, we should never be in a transaction there
<ddaa> (maybe it would be worth to be a bit more careful with that, to abort() in case of unhandled exception, but except for that issue)
<ddaa> There are couple of them, and I guess they might be related to db reconnection, but the justification eludes me...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  cleanups to malone home page, and relabeling the post comment button (patch-2212: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<ddaa> okay... that's exactly what this code is about :)
<philiKON> how long does it usually take for a newly uploaded POT file to appear in rosetta as translatable messages?
<stub> I understand it is a bit backed logged at the moment as the next Ubuntu release is being imported. Unfortunately Carlos has just left so I can't give you any firm answer :-/
* stub makes a note to order the import queue better
<philiKON> hey stub 
<philiKON> long time no see
<stub> yo ;)
<philiKON> i see you're with the canonical guys now :)
<philiKON> so, are we talking minutes, hours or days?
<stub> Yup. Didn't get to Europython this year unfortunately.
<philiKON> yeah, too bad
<philiKON> stayin' at the sgs again was fun :)
<ddaa> He's been here for a long time, he's our resident DB fascist^W admin^W magician.
* philiKON has a slight feeling that DB doesn't necessarily mean ZODB *grin*
<ddaa> postgres
<stub> I started about a two months after last years Europython
<philiKON> cool
* stub kicks off a production update, wondering if the load balancer will work as expected ;)
<philiKON> stub, so, uploads to the database are queued and taken care of asynchronously?
<stub> Yes. Parsing it all and inserting it into the right data structures takes too much time to do otherwise.
<philiKON> right
<philiKON> so, your restarting the app won't affect my upload i guess
<stub> duplicate matching on a few multi-million row tables is rather expensive ;)
<stub> Nope
<philiKON> hehe
<philiKON> so, i presume we're rather talking hours then minutes here before the queue is processed, eh?
<ddaa> it's not like zodb is not a big enough hammer for our nails, but like... it's maybe a bit too small ;)
<philiKON> i know. RDBMS definitely have their uses
<ddaa> bah, we really, really, could have had a use for a proper object db. It's an issue of raw performance.
<stub> Yay bed time
<philiKON> g'night
<philiKON> ddaa, do you happen to know if anyone can translate things even though they're not in the team that owns the project template?
<ddaa> I'm deifinitely not the guy to give a definitive answer, but expect there would be at least some provision for that.
<ddaa> Having translations restricted by default would be against the whole community-building idea behind launchpad.
<ddaa> (but I'm really not into these things)
<philiKON> ok
<philiKON> thanks
<Luciph3r> raga .. notte a tutti !
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, rs=kiko for the bits I understand]  Bugtask constraint improvements: disallow multiple tasks for the same bug with same product. Also adds a valid_branch_name constraint for Branches. Other little bits of fluff. Original patch by stuart.bishop@canonical.com, test fixed up by me. (patch-2213: christian.reis@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<robitaille> is it a known problem that a system error occurs when trying to display a bug report in Malone?
<kiko> robitaille, nope, it's not. where?
<robitaille> any buga i have tried...https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1625
<robitaille> foe example
<robitaille> s/foe/for
* kiko sighs
<kiko> sounds like we fucked up the update
<kiko> sorry, robitaille -- will be fixed in about 10h :-(
<robitaille> no problem.  I guess it is a known problem now :)
<elmo> report a bug!
<elmo> [SCNR] 
<kiko> elmo, don't you ever sleep?
<elmo> not tonight it seems
<jamesh> hi kiko
<jamesh> 'ERROR: column "bug" does not exist SELECT id FROM BugAttachment WHERE bug = 1625'
<kiko> jamesh, I know. something went wrong with the update, but I'm not waking anybody up
<kiko> stub did a last-minute cycle to get carlos' fix for rosetta imports
<kiko> I suspect that's what cracked it
<kiko> ah well
<kiko> jamesh, did you have a good flight back home?
<kiko> and did everything work out in rio?
<jamesh> kiko: they didn't know about the reservation, but sold me a ticket anyway
<kiko> how odd.
<jamesh> kiko: the flight got delayed by about an hour, which caused a bit of confusion since there was supposed to be another flight to Sao Paulo leaving from the same gate an hour after
<kiko> well, good that they sold you the ticket, then.
<jamesh> (that other flight got delayed half an hour)
<kiko> hah
<kiko> and you caught your flight on-time just fine?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> Varig lost my bag going to Sao Paulo, but managed to find them before I left
<jamesh> so everything worked out fine
<kiko> lost your bag?!
<kiko> man, you seem to have been the luckiest unlucky person in Rio on that day
<kiko> no reservation
<kiko> varig has ticket
<kiko> lose bag
<kiko> find it before flight leaves
<kiko> all in all pretty good 
<jamesh> they served chocolate fondue on the flight, which was nice
<kiko> wow
<kiko> good for people with tim-tam deprivation symptoms
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  lint.sh shouldn't complain about unused arguments in interfaces (patch-2214: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<sivang> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> sivang: hey
<sivang> jamesh: hi, what's up? chocolate fondue ;-) Which flight was it?
<jamesh> sivang: Rio to Sao Paulo (this was in the economy section too)
<sivang> jamesh: cool , Sao Paulo sounds fun
<sivang> jamesh: I am thinking of creating a helper function in the library to add the menu items to bonnobo ui apps as well - I realized that the translation overhead would be that big, that it would be worthwhile to create such a function
<sivang> jamesh: It supports the same funcitonality of merging items, and there's some skeleton code in gedit that pbor so kindly showed me at which I can borrow
<jamesh> sivang: okay.
<sivang> jamesh: so, even though bonnobo ui would be dropped at some point int he future, to save the translation overhead and gain centerlized control, this is still beneficial
<jamesh> sivang: I wonder if it is worth putting that in a separate helper library
<jamesh> sivang: given shared library dependencies, etc
<sivang> jamesh: might be so, so it would be trivial to drop that later ?
<jamesh> since currently the library just links to GTK (+deps)
<jamesh> bonoboui brings in ORBit, libgnome, libbonobo, gnome-vfs, etc
<sivang> bah
<sivang> ok, looks like it would be good to toss in an another lib
<jamesh> maybe ask seb128 for his opinion (from a packager's point of view)
<sivang> jamesh: sure, I will
<sivang> jamesh: I'll also ask pitti , he's also knowledgeable about this
<jamesh> sivang: how many bonoboui apps are we looking at, btw?
<sivang> jamesh: applets count as well?
<sivang> jamesh: (most of the bonnobo clients are actually applets, but there is quite some of them )
<jamesh> I suppose so.  Hadn't thought of them
<sivang> jamesh: they have a drop down which I thought of intercepting for the menu items , usually and "About" drop down
<sivang> jamesh: sorry, not an "About" drop down, but a right clickable one
<jamesh> sivang: hopefully we'll have some good info up on the +gethelp and +translate pages the LaunchpadIntegration stuff points at soon
<jamesh> there was some discussion of it at the sprint
<jamesh> (probably continuing this week, with the rosetta guys arriving)
<Amaranth> sivang: who is stub? :P
<sivang> ah he's not here.
<sivang> Amaranth: maybe describe your problem and let's see if someone helps
<Amaranth> err, i'd need a server administrator for this one
<sivang> jamesh: cool, so we can start looking at real pages instead of the placeholders?
<Amaranth> launchpad-integration sends people to launchpad.ubuntu.com but the cert is for launchpad.net so firefox flips out and puts up a nice scary warning dialog
<sivang> jamesh: should we change the pointing link to launchpad.net ? (thinking maybe this will solve Amaranth's problem )
<jamesh> sivang: yeah it should change
<jamesh> I don't think launchpad.net was working last week
<sivang> jamesh: it wasn't, but it started working about 2 days ago 
<sivang> jamesh: I can send you a patch against your arch, would that be ok?
<jamesh> sure.
<sivang> Amaranth: thanks for pointing that out, silly me I acutally can fix that :)
* Amaranth bows
<Amaranth> so, how do i get this into smeg?
<Burgundavia> that doesn't solve the general issue of old links causing the flipout
<sivang> Amaranth: I can get it in for you, lemme check
<Burgundavia> can you do the redirect with http and then change to https when you hit launchpad.net?
<sivang> Amaranth: is it in universe?
<sivang> Amaranth: (smeg)
<jamesh> wow.  we've even got a real certificate for launchpad.net
<Amaranth> sivang: yeah, but not for long i don't think
<sivang> Amaranth: let me know when it's in main , and I will take care for it :)
<Amaranth> jamesh: yeah, from that crappy thawte company :P
<sivang> lol
<sivang> Amaranth: don't let Mark hear you :)
<Amaranth> as long as he doesn't read the logs i'm ok :)
<sivang> Burgundavia: doesn't ffox do that ?
<Burgundavia> sivang, no
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> my link is a https one
<Amaranth> links pointing to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com will still be a problem
<Burgundavia> yes
<Amaranth> because you need to have a cert for that
<sivang> Amaranth: we change the links centerally
<Amaranth> sivang: what?
<sivang> Amaranth: so all launchpadized apps get the change in url when we do it
<Amaranth> sivang: that's nice, what about the rest of the world's links?
<sivang> Amaranth: universe stuff will have a picker application that you point on an app
<Amaranth> err, what?
<jamesh> Amaranth: the launchpad-integration stuff launches the web browser using a helper app
<sivang> Amaranth: meun integration is just for desktop seed
<Amaranth> i'm talking about outside of ubuntu
<jamesh> Amaranth: so fixing the helper app fixes the URLs
<jamesh> Amaranth: the helper app is responsible for identifying the (distro, release, source package) triple used in the URL too
<Amaranth> websites that link to launchpad.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> the helper app doesn't rewrite the world wide web
<jamesh> launchpad.ubuntu.com had a self signed cert beforehand anyway, so popped up a warning dialog ...
<Amaranth> btw, launchpad looks a lot less like plone now, good job
<Amaranth> jamesh: that needed to be fixed too
<jamesh> Amaranth: the various launchpad 1.0 announcements will go out with the right URL
<Amaranth> that changes future references, not a link from a thread on a forum 2 months ago that someone finds in a search
<sivang> jamesh: http://muse.19inch.net/~sivan/lpint/new_domain.patch
<Amaranth> it gives people a bad first impression
<jamesh> committed
<sivang> jamesh: thanks :)
* jamesh looks forward to the wiki returning from brazil ...
<sivang> jamesh: wiki ?
<jamesh> sivang: wiki.launchpad.canonical.com is read only right now, because they took a copy to Brazil to edit
<jamesh> since the internet connection dropped a few times
<jamesh> and the wiki was necessary to do the spec writing
<sivang> jamesh: ah nice, so now you can't see all the specs until the wiki actually retunrs from brazil :)
<Amaranth> holy shit
<Amaranth> is soyuz even doable? :P
<jamesh> doable?
<sivang> Amaranth: I think it's already operating in some way
<Amaranth> err, that's a spaceship
<Amaranth> oh, i see
<sivang> jamesh: I'm assuming bonnobo ui supports placeholder just as UIManager does , right?
<jamesh> sivang: yeah.
<jamesh> sivang: although it doesn't have as nice an API for programatically adding UI
<jamesh> you end up needing to construct XML fragments to send to the bonoboui code
<sivang> jamesh: yes, I am looking at such code at the moment :) I guess that's basically the way to do dynamic construction in bonnobo. I also see there bonobo_ui_component_set_translate, should I be worried about that or will you take care of the localization ?
<sivang> jamesh: (does bonnobo presents different API for translation and does not use getttext ??)
<jamesh> sivang: I never really learnt much about the bonobo-ui internals
<sivang> jamesh: k, I will hit docs while I work :)
<nakeee> sivang: any news?
<sivang> nakeee: working on it, will update you when I have settled it down. (it's already open)
<sivang> nakeee: (created, even)
<nakeee> sivang: just be careful when you approve translations so you won't break the guides of the projects you submit them to
<nakeee> sivang: btw I think we should use some test/mentoring trick on new translators and not just giev access
<sivang> nakeee: we can continue this in ubuntu-il , btw
<Luciph3r> salve a tutti
<nakeee> sivang: yea, but I need to go:) ttyl:)
<mvo> could someone of the more experienced python guys have a look at the new pyhton-apt apt interface please? baz get http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/arch/ubuntu/python-apt--mvo--0
<jamesh> mvo: any particular parts to look at?
<mvo> jamesh: the apt/ dir please
<mvo> jamesh: it's a wrapper around the old "apt_{pkg,inst}" modules
<mvo> jamesh: the interface is what I'm most concerned about (if they are clean/pythonic enough)
<jamesh> mvo: is there any reason why the Package class has name, id, etc as methods rather than attributes?
<jamesh> mvo: for the idempotent no argument methods, I'd make them properties
<mvo> jamesh: I made it methods because of my old C++ habits. I'll change them to properties (I guess I can't make description() a property because of the "Formated" argument?)
<jamesh> mvo: either that or provide two properties ...
<carlos> morning
<mvo> jamesh: thanks! let me know if you find more :) 
<cprov> jamesh: morning, did you review the last gpg patches ?
<jamesh> cprov: not yet.  I'm still catching up on things after the flight
<cprov> jamesh: I understand,  but dedicate some love to it asap, it's blocking a lot of people to add their keys.
<jamesh> yeah.  I'll look at it tonight
<cprov> jamesh: thanks
<kiko-zzz> ahoy hacker babes
<mvo> jamesh: do you have more comments on the pyhton-apt interface? if not, I'm going to change it now :)
<jamesh> mvo: nothing right now
<jamesh> haven't really looked at it in depth though
<mvo> jamesh: ok, thanks so far!
<kiko-zzz> amoogly
<philiKON> how long does PO export via email usually take?
<kiko> philiKON, the interval between runs is in the half-hour range IIRC
<kiko> you and I will get an email notification when it's done
<kiko> this is of zope3 I imagine?
<philiKON> indeed
<philiKON> kiko, launchpad sez: you will receive an email "shortly"
<philiKON> maybe that could be clarified
<kiko> I am not sure we have enough information currently to give QoS on the response
<kiko> carlos is telling me the script interval is 10 minutes
<kiko> I don't know how many are queued currently though
<philiKON> hang on, just received the email
<philiKON> i tested it since i heard some "complaints" from volunteers
<philiKON> there was also the problem of https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1558/
<kiko> is that happening for you?
<philiKON> it happened for one of our newly signed up volunteers
<philiKON> and the trick at the bottom supposedly solved it for him
<niemeyer> Morning!
<kiko> morning niemeyer
<SteveA> hi
<kiko> niemeyer, I need to call my agent back today
<niemeyer> kiko: Has he mentioned anything interesting yesterday?
<kiko> he said that interviews were indeed being done
<kiko> but that a month sounded crazy
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  More lint updats: turn off more warnings in non-verbose mode (patch-2215: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<niemeyer> kiko: Indeed
<niemeyer> kiko: I hope he's right :)
<lifeless> ddaa - we are definately in db connections
<lifeless> and yes, reconnections R us
<lifeless> elmo - ping
<lifeless> the importd machines need to be able to talk to https://docteam.ubuntu.com please
<kiko> niemeyer, interesting -- he says we can't do anything from brasilia. snif
<niemeyer> kiko: No problems..
<niemeyer> kiko: Thanks for trying
<niemeyer> kiko: I'll just go through the normal procedure..
<elmo> crap, all of them?
<elmo> lifeless: ^--
<lifeless> elmo: please, I don't know which one the job will land on :)
<elmo> hum, I need a better way to handling this routing crap
<elmo> doing nayway
<niemeyer> mvo: Greetings!
<niemeyer> lifeless: Have we met at Laura's place during EuroPython, or perhaps was someone else?
<mvo> hey niemeyer 
<lifeless> someone else I think
<lifeless> I'm Robert Collins fwiw
<niemeyer> Yes, I thought that was the name of the guy, but I'm pretty bad at names, so that's expected. :))
<niemeyer> lifeless: Nice to meet you, anyway.. ;)
<kiko> niemeyer, you /did/ meet him last week but whatever ;-)
<niemeyer> kiko: Ah, so I'm even worse than I thought.
<niemeyer> I think the guy is "Rob Collins" as well..
<SteveA> there was another "rob collins" at europython
<niemeyer> SteveA: Ah, good.. so I'm not that crazy :)
<kiko> niemeyer, I'd suggest going to get your visa asap from what my agent is telling me :-(
<elmo> lifeless: done
<lifeless> elmo: thanks, now it barfs on the server cert
<lifeless> ddaa - what did you come up with that
<niemeyer> kiko: What is he telling you?
<niemeyer> *fear*
<elmo> lifeless: err, seriously? it's valid, just self-signed
<lifeless> elmo: bah, can we *please* have en_AU.UTF-8 on the machines, its such a nuisance having to keep setting LANG on machine*
<kiko> that they are only booking visa interviews for late-september :-(
<elmo> lifeless: dude, you can fix your .ssh/config not send LANG :P
<lifeless> elmo: yes, svn complains and we need to accept it outside the cscvs code
<elmo> I can't imagine it'll be the only self-signed svn repo tho?
<lifeless> its not, we've hit this before
<lifeless> ssh in, svn ls it, accept permanently.
<kiko> niemeyer, sorry for not having better news
<niemeyer> kiko: No problems.. and thanks for checking it. It's just unfortunate that I won't be able to attend what was planned, but we may certainly rearrange it for later on.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> I'm talking to mdz, so get the visa interview booked and meanwhile we'll work on dates
<niemeyer> kiko: Will do that
<salgado> mpt, ping
<sivang> guys, you've proably thought about it
<sivang> launchpad so totally could be used to manage documentation :)
<sivang> are there any takes in that direction?
<sivang> niemeyer: lifeless has a french dictionary dedicated to him :)
<morgs> heh, I read that as "launchpad so totally could use some manageable documentation"...
<lifeless> dd	ping
<sivang> morgs: that as well :)
<lifeless> elmo - thanks
<carlos> jordi, did you see your email already?
<carlos> jordi, I think you will need to update your filters :-)
<morgs> SteveA, thanks for your mail, but it's not the filename that's the problem, it's unicode text in the actual RDF content. I've mailed you a better traceback...
<sivang> carlos: now that I am the admin, can I make others admin, or demote them?
<sivang> carlos: (for the hebrew translation team)
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping!
<sivang> hey sabdfl , what's up?
<sabdfl> sivang: i'm lovin brazil
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> the sunshine and the work... very few distractions in sao carlos ;-)
<sivang> sabdfl: yeah, you told me. to be frank, if to judge by what my brazillian freinds tell me (one of them in Sao Paolo) I'd love it too :)
<sabdfl> sivang: do you like the way LP is coming along?
<sivang> sabdfl: very very much
<carlos> sivang, yes, that's why I set you as an admin
<sivang> sabdfl: it's has become blazingly fast, and very sexy UI wise
<sabdfl> we're very close to a rosetta 1.0 now
<carlos> sabdfl, near 10000 pofiles to go
<carlos> ;-)
<sivang> sabdfl: however, I feel like I can't grasp all of it's capabilites. I think some documentation would be in place :)
<sivang> sabdfl: when you see how many subsections and optins is presents, you might get the feeling "Hmmm, I wonder what I'm missing here and there" 
<jamesh> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> jamesh: can you see http://lpwiki.async.com.br/TranslationCoverageMap from there?
<jamesh> sabdfl: nope.  that URL doesn't work outside of Async
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i'll mail it to you
<sabdfl> it's just for fun
<sivang> sabdfl: sorry if this sounds a bit ungreatful ;-) , but it would be pitty to have people use only half of it's capabilities out of plain unawareness
<sabdfl> the short-short version is that someone who knows LP and SVG could do cool world maps showing translation coverage of anything that supports rosettastats...
<sabdfl> sivang: that's what TotalExposure is about (spec in LP wiki)
<sabdfl> to make sure that you can see and manipulate everything that is actually in LP
<sabdfl> we aren't quite there yet
<sabdfl> but it's improved a lot in the last month
<sabdfl> there are links to most of the things you can currently do
<mdke> spiv, around?
<jamesh> sabdfl: probably wouldn't be too difficult -- it could be done with an essentially static SVG, and substituting in a few values
<spiv> mdke: Yeah.
<sabdfl> jamesh: that's the sort of thing that you might know that I certainly wouldn't ;-)
<mdke> spiv, i wanted to ask a few questions about how launchpad autentication works... have you got time?
<jamesh> sabdfl: it might even be possible to do it with TAL :)
<spiv> Sure.
<sabdfl> jamesh: i'll put it in your queue, feel free to ignore it unless you have a moment of inspiration
<sabdfl> TAL ???
<jamesh> SVG is XML
<sabdfl> holy shit, you could, couldn't you
<spiv> jamesh: You're a bad man :)
<mdke> spiv, would you join #miz?
<sabdfl> IRosettaStats/@@+worldmap
<jamesh> we generate the registry RDF using TAL
<morgs> we do indeed :)
<SteveA> morgs: okay, look forward to receiving the email
<sivang> RDF is resource description framework by w3c?
<jamesh> yes
<sivang> jamesh: thx
<jamesh> sivang: e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+rdf
<sivang> jamesh: 500 Internal Server Error
<jamesh> looks broken :(
<morgs> sivang, yes, working on that one.
<morgs> Unicode problems.
<sivang> jamesh: products is for packages right? or for upstream projects?
<morgs> Try https://launchpad.net/products/apt/+rdf
<sivang> morgs: got an XML file
<morgs> sivang, we have all three...
<morgs> sivang, it's based on DOAP (description of a project).
<sivang> morgs: nice, so that's an export of a piece of info launchpad has
<sivang> morgs: yes, I've used it already :)
<jamesh> morgs: is there a plan to provide real DOAP files too?
<jamesh> (I realise that they wouldn't contain all the info found in the existing RDF)
<morgs> jamesh, we could certainly do that. However we would want to encourage our format...
<salgado> jamesh, I wonder if you'll have some time to review my foaf-menus branch today. it should be pretty easy to review, and that changes are kind of blocking me.
<morgs> perhaps we would allow easy importing of Launchpad RDF so people could suck entire projects into Launchpad, but provide some sort of DOAP-to-LP RDF translation thing...
<jamesh> salgado: probably not today (it's almost 11pm).  I'll get onto it tomorrow morning though.
<salgado> jamesh, cool. thanks
<jamesh> I don't want to stay on Brazil time ...
<SteveA> morgs: ping
<morgs> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> morgs: try adding request.response.setCharset('utf-8')
<morgs> SteveA, ok, I'll try that now
<morgs> SteveA, nope, still get the error
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> morgs: i will debug further
<morgs> SteveA, thanks.
<salgado> mpt, ping, ping!
<morgs> SteveA, if I *remove* the request.response.setHeader('content-type', 'application/rdf+xml') then the RDF dump works. So it seems that mime type forces ascii...
<SteveA> interesting
<mpt> salgado: ponggggggggggggggg
<lifeless> morgs: ewww, that sucks.
<SteveA> morgs: did you put the 'setCharset' before or after setting the header?
<jamesh> morgs: try "application/rdf+xml;charset=UTF-8" ?
<mpt> yes
<morgs> application/rdf+xml, the mime type for... people with ascii names!
<morgs> SteveA, yes.
<SteveA> morgs: did you put the 'setCharset' before or after setting the header?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  More lintage silencing (patch-2216: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<SteveA> jamesh: that was going to be my next suggestion to morgs
<morgs> SteveA, sorry, first after, then tried before.
<SteveA> and it failed in both places?
<morgs> SteveA, yes.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> try what jamesh just said
<SteveA> if that doesn't work, we have a deeper problem
<morgs> jamesh, SteveA: that failed too.
<SteveA> okay
<salgado> mpt, heh. I just wrote the page to add/edit wikinames, and I'm going to use something similar for IRC details, so it'd be good if you have 2 minutes just to tell me what needs to be fixed, before I write the IRC details page
<SteveA> deeper problem
<SteveA> i'm in the tracebacks
<salgado> mpt, this is the URL: http://192.168.99.7:8086/people/name16/+editwikinames
<mpt> salgado: "Wiki base URL:"
<mpt> salgado: Try a table with one row for each wiki name
<mpt> and one row for adding a new one
<salgado> mpt, you mean, the URL and the name in the same row?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Wiki base URL:          Name:
<mpt> [                ]  [            ]  [/]  Remove
<mpt> ok?
* mpt has to go for lunch and money
<salgado> oh, with the text entries in a separate row. I'll try
<mpt> cool
<salgado> mpt, still here or already left?
<lifeless> ddaa - svn memory errors - spiv has put a dump of the twisted svn repo on chinstrap so that we can reproduce the failure more quickly and easily. this is affecting ope3 + twisted, probably a comes straight after samba import support.
<lifeless> I'm working on the samba failure, I think I know the cause.
<ddaa> Cool.
<ddaa> Here, the next thing on the pipe should be updating importd for archivelocation
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm pondering blogging about tomlord's troll, that would be fun, but that might not be wise... not sure..
<lifeless> mark has changed the baz bzr migrastion strategy.
<lifeless> current plan is to:
<lifeless>  * get samba using bzr asap.
<lifeless>  * get rocketfuel development on bzr asap
<lifeless> then start chewing through the features needed for a 'general' release - a 2.0 release of bazaar
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  fixing bugs #1496 and #1613, better encoding handling and subkey signatures support. (patch-2217: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<lifeless> ddaa - todo for you as soon as we have locations stuff working. 
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Revision.owner ArchUserId.person. Unfortunately, none of the existing rows in the database actually has a corresponding entry in ArchUserId. This is a problem because we want to set Revision.owner to NOT NULL. We need to fix taxi to set this, then run a taxi run to correct it. This is a TODO for DavidAllouche
<lifeless> thats high priority too - it blocks the BranchDataStorage spec.
<lifeless> we'll need to scan every outstanding revision we publish
<lifeless> ... or set them all to importd as we know thats what they are at the moment ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: please drop me an email
<lifeless> ddaa - its on the wiki page, which will be synced up to the dc after the sprint. (we have a local editable copy cause the intrawbe wasn't)
<ddaa> then, please drop me an email with a pointer to the wiki page :)
<lifeless> irssi doesn't seem to support that ;)
* ddaa goes for a snack
<ddaa> I guess that would be a dubious enough reason for the company to fork irssi :)
<cprov> lifeless: could you cherrypicky patch-2217 in production  ?
<lifeless> stub: ^^
<mpt> salgado: I'm back
<mpt> salgado: I had an interesting lunch, you should have been there
<salgado> mpt, next time I will. :)
<kiko> he was there
<salgado> mpt, can you take a look at it again?
<kiko> hey, let's go to the gym
<mpt> salgado:
<mpt> 1. replace all the "Change" buttons with a single "Save Changes" button right at the bottom of the form
<mpt> 2. Replace the "Remove" buttons with a checkbox, so I can remove more than one in a single submission
<mpt> (that's not very likely here, but it will be consistent with removing multiple support sources in LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPages, and other places)
<mpt> 3. Put the fields for a new wiki name on a single line, like the fields for an existing one
<mpt> 4. "i.e." means "that is". You meant "e.g.", which means "for example".
<mpt> But just say "Example:" instead.
<mpt> 5. It's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ not http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> 6. Put the help text under the control, not above it
<mpt> ... Other than that, it's excellent ;-)
<salgado> mpt, so, one "Save Changes" button and another "Add" one?
<mpt> salgado: No, sorry, I should have mentioned that "Save Changes" replaces "Add" as well
<stub> cprov: Please email cherry pick requests so they don't get lost
<cprov> stub: already done ;), you're right 
<salgado> mpt, ok. one last question. how do I put some space between the table rows? 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  fix search breakage (patch-2218: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<salgado> mpt, also, should I have the headers (Wiki, WikiName and Remove) on each row or should they be the table headers?
<mpt> salgado: There is no good way currently, though a hack would be to add style="margin-bottom: 0.5em;" to one of the controls in each row
<mpt> the headers should be table headers, yes
<bradb> stub, lifeless: cherry pickers, can you please cherry pick patch-2218?
<salgado> mpt, great. would you mind having a last look?
<stub> bradb: Email
<bradb> stub: ok, thanks
<SteveA> screw staging, let's just cherry pick from now on
<mpt> salgado: Much improved, thanks, but still some way to go
<mpt> salgado: 4. But just say "Example:" instead of "e.g."
<mpt> 7. "Remove" should be the label for each checkbox, not a header
<salgado> then no header for the third column?
<mpt> correct
<mpt> 8. The fields for a new wiki name should line up with the fields for existing wiki names. This means the "Existing wiki names" and "New wiki name" headings need to be inside <tr><td colspan="2">
<salgado> why not use a "Remove" button instead of a checkbox, then? I don't think we'll have people wanting to remove multiple wikinames at the same time as a common use case
<SteveA> salgado, mpt: you're like 7 feet from each other
<mpt> salgado: (14:04:55) <mpt> (that's not very likely here, but it will be consistent with removing multiple support sources in LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPages, and other places)
<mpt> but make it a submit button if you feel strongly about it
<mpt> I don't (feel strongly about it)
<kiko> I don't either
<mpt> thanks for that kiko
<sivang> mpt: would be cool to se launchpad integration pages when they are ready
<mpt> I'm supposed to write them?
* mpt cries
<sivang> I can help out if you'd like :)... (Who needs sleep)
<sivang> mpt: btw, where can I see LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPages spec? 
<mpt> Well, we need some sort of text answering the question "What the smeg does 'Translate This Application' mean?"
<kiko> what's smeg?
<mpt> sivang: Due to Brazil's Internet being teh suck, the LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPages spec is currently on a copy of the wiki that's not accessible outside Sao Carlos
<mpt> That should be fixed next week
<sivang> mpt: ah right, jamesh mentioned that, I didn't know this spec is also part of it
<sivang> mpt: he said the he "awaits the return of the wiki from brazil" :)
<mpt> kiko: It's an empty epithet, like "what the heck" or "what the hell"
<SteveA> "Anticipation of a new Wiki's arrival"
<jordi> carlos: OMFG DUDE
<jordi> 3500 emails in my inbox
<jordi> ok, gimme your procmail line
<sivang> jordi: you need the fire department
<carlos> jordi, welcome to the Rosetta team!
<jordi> carlos: thanks for this AWESOME welcome party!
<kiko> welcome to launchpad-errors
<carlos> jordi, just filter on the 'From:' looking for 'Rosetta SWAT Team'
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi, you will get 12000 more between today and tomorrow
<carlos> so be prepared
<jordi> carlos: grrrrreat! :)
<sivang> carlos: are they machine generated?
<jordi> I badly need  my canonnical account
<jordi> so
<jordi> I mailed my contract.
<jordi> And today, I was waling down the street, and realised I never said what country in the envoelope.
<jordi> Ie, I sent a letter to "Isle of Man, Planet Earth"
<carlos> sivang, yes
<carlos> jordi, Isle of Man is a country on itself
<carlos> jordi, like Andorra
<jordi> So I had to print it again and resend it this evening
<jordi> carlos: really?
<jordi> carlos: rlol
<carlos> sivang, is the confirmation email we sent every time a .po file is imported into Rosetta
<jordi> ok, then ithe first one will get there, the second will get lost. W:P
<carlos> sivang, but for every single .po file we have in breezy
<jordi> I thought it was somewhere in England for some reason.
<carlos> jordi, :-P
<sivang> jordi: the streets names are also funny :)
<sivang> carlos: so why don't you hold some of those emails, after all this is probably the result of the auto merge of the po files no?
<sivang> carlos: maybe you can email only if some error occurs
<sivang> etc..
<carlos> sivang, yeah, but when I wrote that code I forgot to disable the success notification to the admins
<carlos> sivang, and it's not trivial move a patch into production, we have a procedure that must be followed
<carlos> sivang, so it's easier to just receive them and fix later so we don't get the spam again with next release import
<sivang> carlos: I see :) got your point
<sivang> carlos: well, jordi can just procmail them or something 
<jordi> carlos: 
<jordi> :0:
<jordi> * ^From: Rosetta SWAT Team.*
<jordi> canonical/rosetta-swat
<jordi> does this souind good?
<sivang> looks good to me :)
<sivang> just make sure you empty the folder on your mail server :)
<jordi> good :)
<carlos> jordi, I know 0 bits about procmail ;-)
<jordi> it works
<jordi> -rw-------  1 jordi jordi 8902 2005-08-03 20:20 rosetta-swat
<jordi> carlos: evolution sissy
<sivang> jordi: you don't need to know too much to make some rules, if you follow made ones
<jordi> now, how to move those to the new folder
<jordi> sivang: I know a bit of procmail
<jordi> I was just checking 
<jordi> I've fucked up annd lost mail in the past
<sivang> hehe
<carlos> jordi, or missed other emails.....
<carlos> :-)
<mpt> salgado: beautiful
<jordi> ca	dude
<jordi> don't talk about that again huh
<salgado> mpt, what? the last version?
<mpt> salgado: I just reloaded
<salgado> mpt, cool. thanks for the help, btw. ;)
<carlos> jordi, btw, seems like zope was imported already
<carlos> jordi, and SteveA tells me that they are going to use Rosetta officially to do translations
<carlos> jordi, did you mail them already?
<SteveA> jordi: philiKON is the zope3 guy
<tav> SteveA: nice work baby
<SteveA> hi tav
<SteveA> didn't see you in the house
<tav> just came in
<jordi> carlos: no, not yet
<tav> so, this be the project you've been working on?
<SteveA> ... to see what condition my condition was in
<jordi> philiKON: hello!
<SteveA> tav: yes, me and a group of 15 or so others
<jordi> carlos: I was waiting for the import, as we saw it's apparently common to include en.po with zope
<tav> coolios
<jordi> I could alssk that when the import qwas done anyway
<SteveA> in berlin still ?
<carlos> jordi, do you know that your are sending weird characters from time to time?
<jordi> no, I didn't know
<jordi> badly encoded utf-8?
<jordi> has it happened lately?
<carlos> jordi, seems like that
<lifeless> I think its a terminal config
<SteveA> lifeless says that your terminal needs to be configured better
<lifeless> not utf8 per se
<jordi> my terminal...
<jordi> hm
<carlos> jordi, or your shell should be changed to bash :-)
<mpt> jordi: "I could als[007F] [007F] sk that when the import qwas done anyway"
* jordi takes the opportunity to get rid of @euro in his locale,to begin with.
<tav> SteveA: yup. well, been flitting between london/berlin. and now at the espian summer camp, just north of berlin
<jordi> oh, you mean on IRC?
<jordi> damn
<jordi> I thought you meant e-mail
<tav> SteveA: you around this part of the world at all?
<jordi> mpt: could be irssi or ncurses bug though
<SteveA> tav: today, i'm in brazil
<tav> i noticed
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/+edit
<srichter> stub: how can I add someone to our translator group?
<srichter> I thought philiKON set me up for this
<carlos> srichter, by default anyone is able to translate in any product
<carlos> srichter, if you want to restrict who can translate to get some extra QA
<srichter> mmh, I remember that philiKON has to add people to our group in order for them to translate soemthing
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> not as far as I know
<carlos> srichter, we only have Ubuntu translation team and the GNOME one
<carlos> srichter, you can choose one of them (usually, Ubuntu team is a good idea)
<carlos> so they need to join normal teams
<srichter> the owner of the zope template for Zope 3.1 is "Zope 3 developers"
<carlos> and be accepted by the coordinator
<carlos> srichter, that's to upload new .pot files
<carlos> srichter, is not related with the translations into other languages
<srichter> ok, I just need to be able to sign up new people :-)
<carlos> srichter, so you need admin rights on the zope3-dev team
<carlos> srichter, ask philiKON to give you them
<srichter> he is not around :-)
<srichter> can you set me up so I can help people?
<SteveA> sorry dude, no can do
<SteveA> it'd be the start of a slippery slope ;-)
<srichter> ok
<carlos> srichter, I doubt he will be offline too much time :-)
<kiko> hey sr
<cprov> mpt: any news about AutoBuildUserInterface spec ? 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix my email addresses (patch-2219: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<mpt> cprov: It's still in my pile, sorry
<mpt> but my pile is shrinking, really it is
<jordi> carlos: ok, got the log. will add ASAP
<jordi> (not now, I'm in the middle of cooking=
<carlos> jordi, sure
<jordi> carlos: 
<jordi> so what if a product doesn't want to use GNOME or Ubuntu teams, but their own, restricted team?
<jordi> Is that going to be common?
<carlos> jordi, mark said that he wants to encorage the use of Ubuntu teams
<carlos> jordi, so if they have an unavoidable issue and need their own team, tell me about it and we will see what would we do.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: r=jamesh finally land outstanding cscvs improvements (patch-102: robert.collins@canonical.com, david.allouche@canonical.com, colin.watson@canonical.com)
<Luciph3r> hola people
<SteveA> sveikas
<jordi> carlos: ok.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bradb, trivial]  fixes to product series presentation to make ddaa happy, and style for <kbd> to make stub happy (patch-2220: mpt@canonical.com)
<ddaa> thanks mpt
<mpt> yw
<mpt> ddaa: In return, can you fix the bug that's stopping the ubuntu-doc SVN import? :-)
<ddaa> I'll have a look. But lifeless is the only man on earth to know cscvs' SVN import code.
<mpt> That's odd, he said it was your job ...
<ddaa> Unless it's really trivial, I cannot do anything.
<ddaa> My job with SVN imports is to fix trivial stuff, and punt the rest to him.
<ddaa> Until I have time to catch up on this part of the code.
<ddaa> Nah... not trivial...
<ddaa> lifeless: ^^
<ddaa> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/ubuntu-doc-main/events/41/log
<lifeless> ddaa: I think with me beingout of action for another 2.5 eeks that you can tackle bigger things
<lifeless> the svn code is really straight forward.
<lifeless> its just hat svn is a biatch :)
<ddaa> lifeless: I might, if you and mark stop dropping "high priority urgent business plan blockers, please have it coded for yesterday" tasks on me.
<ddaa> I guess I should take that as something positive :)
<lifeless> the bug mpt has is a blocker for samba ;)
<mpt> You're vital to the world domination plan, ddaa
<lifeless> and yes, you should
<mpt> More importantly than samba, it's a blocker for ubuntu-doc!!!
<mpt> ok, I kid
<ddaa> mpt: there's a couple of BLOCKER tasks in my pipe, I'll look at the issue when I'm done with those. Sorry to say that, but do not expect anything before next week.
<mpt> ok, ta
<mpt> SteveA: Where's the prototype code?
<kiko> mpt, can you talk to sladen>
<kiko> ?
<kiko> sladen?
<kiko> he's the initial culprit
<sladen> kiko: yup
<mpt> sladen: Do you have your code handy for the Google-Suggest-style control?
<sladen> mpt, kiko: I'll find it for you
<mpt> ta
<sladen> mpt: half of it might be on a wiki page I can't get to any more
<mpt> sladen: You mean <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SuggestionSearchControl> ?
<mpt> that's publicf
<mpt> -f
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/zope--test--3.0: merge from stub some undescribed thing with no commit message (patch-17: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-08-09
<Luciph3r> ragazzi come si chiama il programma per fare le scrittone in ascii .. cacchio me lo dimentico sempre
<elmo> OI
<elmo> R. [  18: launchpad-reviews-bo]  Your message to launchpad-reviews awaits moderator approval
<elmo> webmaster@ is getting spammed with that; can someone please whitelist that address?
<kiko> sure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bradb]  fix for bug 806: marking bug as dupe doesn't hide them; omits dupes from search listings by default. Renames IBugTarget.search to seearchBugs. Refactors BugTaskSet.search to be cleaner. Cleans up the search listing page's actions portlet. Removes lint from here and there. Tests hidden dupes feature. Minor cleanups to the attachment templates, essentially removing unused crap. Enjoy (patch-2221: 
<kiko> elmo, actually, fuck, it'sa n implicit target
<elmo> yeah, moin's always done that :(
<kiko> hummph
<Luciph3r> il mondo  mio ( cit. il nemico di fantaman .. dr.Zero)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add cve report on distribution [r=stevea]  (patch-2222: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<mvo> jamesh: any chance you could have a second look at the python-apt interface? it uses properties now (as you suggested) in the Package class
<koke> hi all
* mvo waves to koke 
<sivang> mvo: what will those binding be used for? 
<mvo> sivang: that are binding to write package managers in python using libapt 
<mvo> gnome-app-install, langauge-selector and update-manager use them (our growing amada of python based system software :)
<koke> mvo: I've seen someone is working on FindingPackages, how it's going?
<mvo> koke: see for yourself http://www.niran.org/code/soc/
<sivang> mvo: but update-manager looks like is just using apt at the backend, is's able to show stuff the debconf stuff in the terminal window option it has, how does it achive that through libapt bindings?
<sivang> mvo: I saw you are the package admin for g-s-t on soyuz, is it just dummy data for now?
<koke> mvo: I got a new job and I hve less free time :(
<mvo> sivang: it figures what packages are upgradable with apt and uses synpatic as it's backend. the problem is that the actuall install support in python-apt is not yet that great (and well tested)
<mvo> koke: the page has some screenshots and stuff
<mvo> sivang: do you have a url for me (for package-admin)?
<sivang> mvo: sec, I ust figured it should be garnacho, that's all
<sivang> yay! the calander is rocking
<sivang> (it didn't work yesterday)
<sivang> how do I add stuff related to ubuntu there?
<sivang> mvo: I can't find the package anymore weird
<sivang> mvo: ah, it was in DOAP - found it https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-system-tools
<sivang> mvo: you're the lead maintainer there, shouldn't it be garnacho?
<mvo> sivang: I'm probably lead because I care for the packages
<mvo> sivang: can't find package-admin
<mvo> on the page
<sivang> mvo: ah ok, so the lead there is the package maintainer?
<mvo> sivang: I think so, yes
<jordi> sivang: have you seen one of the last mails in rosetta-users, about a Hebrew translation team?
<sivang> jordi: err, can you forward them to me? (I can't read those email from here)
<sivang> mvo: we should probably have something to show who the upstraeam maintainer is
<sivang> hmm, nice to see GNOME official translation is now done through rosetta
<Burgundavia> you serious?
<jordi> sivang: huh?
<jordi> sivang: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rosetta-users/2005-August/000626.html
<mvo> can someone with python experience please review the interface bits of the "apt/" directory of my python-apt archive? baz get http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/arch/ubuntu/python-apt--mvo--0? it's not very big (and some issues are already fixed thanks to ddaa and jamesh)
<jordi> sivang?
<jamesh> mvo: one small issue: rather than doing "def getId(self):...\nid = property(getId)", use "def id(self): ..."
<jamesh> otherwise you are providing a property and a method
<jamesh> (i.e. use the same name for the property and the function used to define the property)
<jamesh> mvo: another stylistic issue: in Cache._runCallbacks(), you use "apply(callback)"
<jamesh> that can be written as "callback()", which is simpler
<sivang> jordi: can I already mailed him to request memebership of the team
<sivang> jordi: thanks
<mvo> jamesh: thanks a lot!
<sivang> jordi: is there a possibility to allow someone to import new po's and reviwe/approve stuff without being the main admin?
<jamesh> mvo: also, you can just use "name = property(name)"
<jamesh> rather than passing 4 args to property()
<mvo> jamesh: this will preserve the docstring from the method?
<jamesh> the property's documentation will default to the documentation of the getter function
<mvo> great, thanks
<jamesh> or if you can depend on Python 2.4, just use the "@property" notation
<jordi> sivang: I'm not sure about that yet.
<mvo> jamesh: thanks. we still provide python2.3 packages. but once they will be dropped I'll change to the @property
<jamesh> mvo: I take it the Cache class would be a lot slower if it created the Package objects on request
<jamesh> as opposed to the way it does it right now?
<mvo> jamesh: I considered it. The time to build the dependency cache (in c++) is a lot bigger than the time it takes to populate the dictionary with the python wrapped packages. but a lazy dict may be possilbe without too much slowdown
<jamesh> mvo: I guess this is one place where the RPM database is a bit nicer -- looking up packages is very quick without loading the entire contents
<mvo> jamesh: yes, in theory it's very fast with apt too (but only if no dependency calculation is used and the package cache is up-to-date)
<mvo> but python-apt does not really support opening the cache without considering dependencies so that is always done :/
<mvo> (it's a limitation in the c++ wrapper code)
<jamesh> The RPM database has indices for package names, file names, provides, requires, and a few others
<mvo> oh, that's nice
<jamesh> and it isn't a cache, so it isn't ever out of date
<mvo> jamesh: can I use the properties in this way (or is there a way to provide that without having two get-methods: "property(canidatePriority(useCanidate=True))?
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> mvo: that would create a property that uses the return value of candidatePriority() as the implementation
<jamesh> mvo: you might want something like property(lambda self: candidatePriority(self, useCandidate=True))
<mvo> jamesh: right, that was what I was looking for. thanks again!
<jordi> I'm going to need a catalan translators list for Rosetta
<jordi> who should I ask this to?
<sivang> carlos: morning, how are you ?
<jordi> ah, I missed carlos' arrival
<jordi> morning carlos
<jordi> sivang was asking; if there are two team admins for, say, Hebrew, is one of the admins able to demote the other admin?
<sivang> jordi: thanks :)
<jordi> carlos: what are the plans to make Rosetta/LP translatable?
<sivang> carlos: for instance, I got some requests fomr someone that wants to become and admin for the hebrew translators list as well, now this has the benefit of having two people who can upload PO files and review stuff, but if some havoc happens (when there are disagreemnets) admins might use their power to demote other admins etc, which would then result in having to bug you for permissions reset :)
<carlos> sivang, morning
<carlos> sivang, jordi if you are the owner of the team I think that would not happen
<carlos> anyway that's a bad usage of the system
<carlos> and if it happens, you should notify the admins (jordi, daf or me)
<carlos> and that person will lose his rights
<carlos> and the situation fixed
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi, what list do you need?
<jordi> carlos: who do you do bold letters in the wiki
<jordi> carlos: for the Catalan ubuntu team I guess
<sivang> carlos: so I can basically give admin rights to anyone who says he wants to review translations and upload po files? (is it really needed for people to be admin in order to upload templates)
<carlos> sivang, an admin is only needed to control who joins or not the team
<carlos> sivang, any member should be able to upload .po files
<sivang> carlos: ah I see, I didn't know that. I was sure you have to an admin to upload pos
<carlos> sivang, no, that's not needed at all
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-ca
<jordi> carlos: mailing list. :)
<sivang> carlos: and when someone uploads pos, who gets to review it and when?
<carlos> jordi,?
<carlos> jordi, did you asked for it?
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> no :)
<jordi> carlos: how do I make something bold in wiki markup?
<jordi> err
<jordi> sorry
<carlos> sivang, a po upload done by a non editor just adds the updates as suggestions
<jordi> it's on the fscking edit page
<carlos> sivang, a po upload by an editor applies all translations automatically like translating over the web page
<carlos> jordi, I think it's `foo`
<carlos> or with three '''foo''''
<jordi> '''foo'''
<carlos> jordi, I don't remember it, just check other page that has it
<jordi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5 <--- review?
<sivang> carlos: Admin = Editor ? who do I make people editors?
<carlos> jordi, cool, thanks. Btw, could you change ProductRelease by Product series or branch?
<carlos> sivang, no, member == Editor
<carlos> Admin == Coordinator
<jordi> carlos: hmm, I don't see where
<carlos> jordi, sorry, "upcoming release" is the question before the one you added
<jordi> oh
<sivang> carlos: so any person who has been approved by me as a memeber of the translation team, with the most basic privilges is actualyl and Editor  ?
<carlos> sivang, right
<carlos> sivang, look at the team as the QA team
<carlos> to translate you don't need to join the team
<carlos> jordi, could you add that information to the FAQ so we have it clear?
<sivang> carlos: so he can upload PO files, override others' translation , and approve uploaded stuff as the officail translations.
<carlos> sivang, a member is an official translator
<jordi>   * Make sure the upcoming release is registered in Launchpad (add product, add series, add release).
<jordi> you mean here?
<sivang> carlos: ok, so we realyl don't neem more then one admin :) if everybody can upload and everyint that's cool
<jordi>   * Make sure the upcoming product series is registered in Launchpad (add product, add series, add release). <- this?
<carlos> jordi, yeah, we don't need releases anymore, just series
<carlos> remove 'add release'
<carlos> sivang, right
<carlos> sivang, only if you need help to accept/reject people
<jordi> done
<jamesh> spiv: how are you feeling?
<sivang> carlos: cool, I'll email the hebrew list with this info whe I have acces sto my other mailbox again (from home)
<jamesh> (chickenpox, etc)
<carlos> sivang, cool, thanks
<jamesh> Is the launchpad meeting happening now, or should I get some dinner?
<kiko> jamesh, Steve says "get some dinner"
<kiko> I can only guess what that means
<spiv> jamesh: Getting better :)
<jordi> carlos: enjoy :) https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1663/
<jordi> carlos: where do I ask for a mailing list?
<carlos> mailman-admin@lists.ubuntu.com
<jordi> k
<carlos> jordi, my firefox shows me it correctly
<carlos> jordi, your browser bug?
<jordi> great...
<jordi> what font?
<carlos> no idea, default one
<jordi> does ubuntu default to vera?
<carlos> no idea
<carlos> jordi, how can I see it?
<jordi> I don't know if ff uses GNOME prefs for that
<jordi> but checking the font capplet to start is a good idea
<carlos> It just says sans
<jordi> hrm
<SteveA> hi folks
<SteveA> can we have a launchpad meeting in 10 minutes' time?
<SteveA> should be a quick one, because many people are still in brazil
<jordi> I can attend
<jordi> just because I'm alone at work :)
<mpt> B R A
<mpt> Z I L
<jordi> M P T! M P T!
<mpt> jordi: Whereabouts in Launchpad did you have trouble reading "Valncia"?
<jordi> I'm attaching a Screnenshot in a minute
<mpt> oh, we have attachments now
* mpt ph3ars
<jordi> reload
<jordi> kiko: see?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> so, who's around?
<SteveA> hmm, no one in particular
<SteveA> okay, let's shelve the meeting until next week
<jordi> carlos: have time for another lesson?
<mpt> sorry, I wasn't paying attention
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: r=spiv tidy ups to the pqm codebase and implement a trivial status page (patch-22: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<jordi> carlos: it seems I have no perms to edit series details
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/unknown/+edit
<jordi> carlos: basically, I want to cleanup xqf's mess.
<SteveA> carlos is in meetings with mark right now
<jordi> righto
<jordi>  /away lunch
<jordi> oos
<jordi> anyway, I'm off home. back later.
<niemeyer> Morning!
<cprov> niemeyer: morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix various actions portlet icons (patch-2223: mpt@canonical.com)
<kiko> morning niemeyer 
<kiko> jordi, are you not using ubuntu?
<SteveA> morgs: ping me when you get back.  i know how to fix the rdf view problem.
<mpt> It's possible jordi's Debian installation is older than Bitstream's Vera release is, so he's not benefitting from new OS defaults
<jamesh> we released Vera ages ago
<mpt> I thought it was only three or four years
<jamesh> that's ages ago, right?
<mpt> not for a Debian user :->
<kiko> hoho
<jamesh> 3 or 4 years is ~ 6 or 8 ubuntu releases :)
<sivang> jamesh: Vera sounds familair , what is it?
<jamesh> sivang: the "Bitstream Vera" font family
<jamesh> sivang: Bitstream donated it to the Gnome Foundation
<jamesh> it was previously known as Bitstream Prima
<sivang> jamesh: wow, tha'ts cool I didn\t know that
<jamesh> "Prima Vera"
<jamesh> sivang: http://www.gnome.org/fonts/
<jamesh> Jim Gettys wanted to call it freedonia
<sivang> what does freedonia mean? just a name?
<sivang> (Prima Vera is something new or unique no?)
<jamesh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedonia
<sivang> jamesh: enlighting. Was it really trying to be a satire about New York?
<kiko> sivang, a reference to spring, I imagine
<jamesh> sivang: probably not.
<jamesh> fake european countries aren't that uncommon
<jamesh> like Molvania
<jamesh> "A Land Untouched By Modern Dentistry"
<sivang> hehe
* sivang tries to imagine how would that country look like
<jamesh> the travel guide for Molvania is very good
<kiko> but noisy
<sivang> noisy?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> jamesh?
<kiko> do you think you could fix http://www.daa.com.au/mailman/listinfo/pygtk to point to the right archive location instead of http://localhost.localdomain/pipermail/pygtk/
<kiko> or was that done intentionally?
<jamesh> kiko: should be fixed now
<jordi> mpt: the desktop I took the screenshot on was installed like 15 months ago.
<jordi> Probably GNOME 2.6 at the time
<kiko> thanks jamesh 
<kiko> jordi, it's totally broken, dude. those fonts are horrible.
<jordi> kiko: dude
<jordi> kiko: the Launchpad has been like ths for me since day one.
<kiko> I'm not joking
<jordi> Let's have a look in the desktop
<kiko> your box is totally broken
<jordi> ALL of them?
<kiko> the distribution you're using, most likely
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> this box shows it ok
<jordi> wtf
<jamesh> the fonts requested in plone.css are "Lucida Grande",Verdana,Lucida,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif
<jamesh> you might have an evil Verdana or Arial
<jamesh> maybe russian
<jordi> no, afaik I have no msttfcorefonts installed
<jordi> let's see what I have here.
<jamesh> not Microsoft fonts
<jordi> epiphany's about:config seems exactly the same as the one in the office
<jamesh> I've seen some systems that had some non-western fonts with the Microsoft names
<jordi> so it's probably an evil font in my setup.
<jordi> I have ttf-bistream-vera, ttf-dustin, ttf-freefont, ttf-opensymbol
<jamesh> try running "fc-list Verdana file family style"
<jamesh> and the same for Helvetica and Arial
<jordi> none for Verdana
<jamesh> you might be getting bitmap Helvetica, actually
<jordi> nothing for Helvetica here (good desktop), I get results from xfonts in one of th broken boxes
<jamesh> do you have DOM inspector installed?
<jordi> in firefox?
<jamesh> it can be useful for testing issues like this
<jordi> I'm using ephy anywahy
<jamesh> anyway
<jamesh> if you have anything matching Lucida Grande, Verdana, Lucida, Helvetica or Arial, then you won't get Bitstream Vera Sans
<jordi> I get hits for Helvetica yeah.
<jordi> So ubuntu does not install xfonts-*-transcoded or anything?
<jamesh> we should probably be overriding the font choice from plone.css to just "sans serif"
<jordi> jamesh: I believe it's pretty common for people to have these fonts installed
<jamesh> assume the user has set up their browser how they like it
<jordi> jamesh: hmm
<jordi> this box has xfonts-* installed too
<jordi> and it works.
<jordi> I don't understand
<jordi> I haven't changed any font setting.
<jamesh> jordi: does the "fc-list" command give different results for the various font family names?
<jamesh> if you were using firefox or Mozilla, I'd suggest trying the DOM inspector to fiddle with the CSS and see if it helps
<jordi> jamesh: I will, when I'm back in a broken box
<jordi> here it's working ok
<jordi> NOT thanks to kiko!
<jordi> kiko: dude!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  HideObscureLanauges dump (patch-2224: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> what did I do now
<jordi> bashed my distro, which is cool!
<jamesh> jordi: it looks fine in Safari.  You should use MacOS X
<jordi> heh
<jamesh> kiko: would you be able to post a copy of the pending reviews page to the launchpad-reviews mailing list sometime, so I can see if there is anything that needs doing tomorrow?
<jamesh> salgado: replied to your reply to my review
<salgado> jamesh, now I see your point about BugTaskSet.search().
<salgado> we'll probably want to search for "bugs assigned directly to me or to any team that I'm a member of" and for "only bugs assigned directly assigned to me"
<salgado> oops, there's an extra assigned there
<jamesh> that distinction doesn't seem as important as the "bugs assigned to me/my team" and "bugs reported on my products/packages"
<salgado> indeed
<jamesh> given that bug tasks start out without an assignee
<salgado> so, you'd prefer that doing a .search() with an assignee returns all bug tasks assigned to you/your-teams?
<salgado> I think this is reasonable, but it probably deserves some discussion
<jamesh> yeah.  I think "assigned to me" and "assigned to my team" should probably be treated the same
<ddaa> sheesh... importd-archivelocation is annoying... I end up doing some significant refactorings, even though I know I should separate them...
<ddaa> (refactoring = mostly deleting big chunks of obsolete crap)
<kiko> jamesh, I believe the only person who has added stuff to pending reviews is mark
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  HideObscureLanauges.sql in pending (patch-2225)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  DistributionMilestone.sql patch in pending (patch-2226: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dholbach> hi
<salgado> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> i recall having asked this already, but i can't remember the answer - is there any possibility to add one mail adress to a team? so we could 1) show who's in a team 2) make sure we route all the team's bugs to a mailing list, so nobody gets annoyed by 600 bug mails (in case of MOTU / universe)
<dholbach> hey salgado :)
<salgado> dholbach, you can add an email to a team. if you go to the team page you should see a link there to do this
<dholbach> oh cool
<dholbach> i'll investigate
<salgado> but I don't understand what you mean in 1)
<dholbach> i wouldnt want to chuck out people of a team because they dont want to get the mails :)
<dholbach> it's ok, if i can attach a mailing list
<salgado> ah, ok. the link is called "Edit Contact Address", btw
<salgado> as with all email addresses in Launchpad, though, we have to validate a mailing list address
<salgado> to do that we have to send an email to the mailing list and one of the members of the mailing list will have to validate it
<dholbach> ok, super
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<salgado> (I guess not, but anyway...)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bug page cleanups and auto-alt-language [r=carlos]  (patch-2227: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<jordi> carlos: ping
<carlos> jordi, pong
<jordi> carlos: should I talk about "Non-Members", "Members" and "Admins", or s/Member/Editor/g?
<jordi> also, besides accepting new members, do team admins do anything else?
<carlos> jordi, well, I suppose that you should make clear that a Member is an editor as the team membership pages talk about members not editors
<carlos> jordi, no, admins just accept/reject people, nothing more
<jordi> I have talked about members all the time
<salgado> jordi, team admins can demote other team admins
<salgado> change team information and stuff like that, too
<carlos> jordi, but the concept of a member of a translation team is not the same and would be confusing
<jordi> carlos: hmm.
<jordi> have a look at my diff, let's see how to word it
<carlos> you should make it clear that you don't need to be a member of the ubuntu-l10n-XX team to translate, it's just a QA team
<jordi> salgado: I guess it's not FAQ what admins do exactly
<jordi> carlos: nod
<jordi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ?action=diff
<carlos> salgado, we talk more about what rights you get in Rosetta as a team admin
<salgado> oh, I see
<carlos> jordi, What's the difference between a 'Team Admin', a 'Team Member' and a 'Non Member'...
<carlos> jordi, that title is better
<jordi> ok
<jordi> what about the rest?
<carlos> jordi, perfect
<carlos> I think you can leave it as it's 
<jordi> I love when you say that :)
<carlos> and we will fix anything that would confuse our users later
<carlos> jordi, :-D
<jordi> mmkay. If you have a minute, I'd like to look at xqf.
<jordi> it's in a very messy state afaict
<jordi> I got a system error while playing with it :)
<salgado> spiv, what will happen if we allow people to change/remove their wiki.ubuntu.com wikiname entries?
<stub> lifeless: ping
<carlos> jordi, hmm I'm a bit busy atm 
<carlos> jordi, would we talk later?
<jordi> sure
<jordi> after my pizza :)
<carlos> jordi, I will arrive to Valencia on Monday evening, if you want, we could have a meeting on Tuesday in my house
<spiv> salgado: They won't be able to login to the wiki.
<spiv> salgado: We need to ensure that all users always have a wikiname for UBUNTU_WIKI.
<jordi> carlos: sure
<carlos> jordi, anyway remind me the xqf issue later and I will take a look at it when I get a break. 
<carlos> jordi, even better, send me an email with the problem so I can take a look even if you are not around
<jordi> I'd rather have a look
<jordi> with you, there might be a permissions issue too
<carlos> jordi, did you get your canonical/ubuntu email address?
<carlos> jordi, I want to send the annoucement today
<jordi> not yet, because my contract is taking it's time to get there
<jordi> it seems.
<carlos> oh...
<jordi> nod... if you can delay it until at least tomorrow.
<jordi> I could try to get it faxed for Claire at least
<jordi> If I find a public fax
<jordi> I wasn't lucky today.
<carlos> jordi, do you have a scanner?, email should be enough...
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> yeah, I was abotu to say that.
<jordi> I will do that tomorrow
<carlos> jordi, elmo will add your email alias later today
<jordi> ok
<jordi> sivang: in the end, you contacted Yaviv Abir and told him about the Hebrew team?
<jordi> sivang: ie, can I ignore his request=
<sivang> jordi: yes, I already added him to the team :)
<jordi> great
<lifeless> kiko - yes
<salgado> spiv, do you think it makes sense to enforce (with a DB constraint, probably) that all persons have only one wikiname with the ubuntu url?
<spiv> salgado: Well, (wiki, wikiname, person) probably should be unique, regardless of which wiki it is :)
<salgado> spiv, sure. I was thinking about making (person, wiki) unique. or at least make that unique it wiki == UBUNTU_WIKI
<spiv> salgado: (person, wiki), yeah.
<spiv> salgado: Definitely it needs to be unique where wiki == UBUNTU_WIKI, but I don't see any reason not to make it unique for all wikis.
<salgado> spiv, agreed
<salgado> I'll create the patch and merge as a [trivial] . (that's the rule during sprints, no?) :P
<spiv> salgado: haha
<spiv> salgado: I'd be happy to review it :P
<spiv> salgado: I think the rule during sprints is [rs=bazSMASH!]  ;)
<salgado> heh. I'll use it, then
<salgado> seriously, I'll try to find a free branch here and do this
<salgado> btw, there's a question I always wanted to ask, about pqm. is it possible to tell pqm to do a 'baz replay' instead of a 'baz merge'?
<salgado> I mean, will pqm accept that as a valid command or that bastard will tell me the command is not valid?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but you should only do that for merges to production branches, which is istub and I only
<salgado> why I can't do that to merge into rocketfuel's --devel?
<lifeless> because you will bork your ability to merge from that branch after that.
<lifeless> and create cherry-picked situations
<salgado> ah, I see
<lifeless> its not a technical limitation per se, its a policy onme.
* salgado would love to be allowed to do that. :)
<lifeless> why ?
<lifeless> thats r=spiv btw
<salgado> I usually have some branches that I'm working on, and sometimes I want to make a trivial change but I can't
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: fix web ui to show only actual commands in scripts, not just the gpg foo (patch-23: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<salgado> because all branches have unmerged changesets
<lifeless> salgado: so make it, then do undo and redo it later. or put it on your trivial-fixes branch or something
<lifeless> if its /really/ trivial you can actually send a plain patch to pqm
<salgado> hmmmm. that's good
<salgado> tell me more. :)
<salgado> how do I do that?
<lifeless> the script needs to look like:
<lifeless> patch foo@example.com/foo--bar--0
<lifeless> --- blarh
<lifeless> +++blarh
<lifeless> .. rest of patch content here
<lifeless> clearsign that and send to the pqm address as normat
<lifeless> *normal*
<spiv> lifeless: Nice.
<salgado> lifeless, cool. ta
<lifeless> subject becomes the commit message as normal.
<salgado> lifeless, btw, when you said "if its /really/ trivial", were you suggesting that we may have some not-so-trivial merges going in? :P
* salgado goes out for a bit.
<lifeless> dude, we definately have non trivial [trivial]  patches occuring.
<spiv> We should just give up and introduce [sprint]  ;)
<lifeless>  /no/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: r=spiv incorporate kikos time foo so that we show timestamps in the ui (patch-24: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: [trivial]  show the current time in the web ui (patch-25: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  tweaks to improve usability of color scheme (patch-2228: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> cprov?
* jordi looks for carlos 
* mpt looks at carlos
<jordi> is he having dinner or soemthing?
<mpt> No, he's hacking
<mpt> no, he's editing a spec
<carlos> jordi, mpt with a spec
<carlos> jordi, tell me
<mpt> mpt with a candlestick
<jordi> carlos: when you're free for 5 mins, tell me
<carlos> ok
<jordi> or if it's going to be a long while, tell me too and I'll go to sleep ;)
<carlos> I think we have a break on 5 minutes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Gina band-aid (patch-2229: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Mez> only owneers of a group can make someone an administrator right/
<salgado> Mez, right
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> how cna you tell who the ownder is
<salgado> you should be able to see that in the team's page
<mpt> Mez: It's printed on the team's page
<Mez> ah kk
<mpt> (attack of the invisible portlets!)
<salgado> poor portlets. nobody looks at them
<mpt> lonely and unloved
<carlos> jordi, ping
<carlos> Mez, other administrators can too
<Mez> carlos: no they cant
<carlos> salgado, or did you changed that?
<salgado> carlos, if we're talking about regular teams, then they can't
<salgado> and it's been like this since always
<carlos> salgado, hmmm, good to know it... 
<carlos> salgado, I suppose that's the problem of being a superadmin... 
<carlos> you don't know exactly how the rights are...
<salgado> carlos, eh? I'm not following you
<mpt> salgado: He means if you're a Launchpad Admin (like carlos is and I'm not), you don't often get to see what Launchpad is like for a non-admin
<carlos> mpt, that's it
<mpt> so you get fuzzy on what non-admins can't do
<salgado> ah, I see. /me was wondering what would be a superadmin
<salgado> maybe someone who's admin of a lot of teams, like carlos? :P
<carlos> salgado, and admin of a team is not the same as the admin of launchpad
<carlos> :-)
<salgado> so, one question for you, carlos
<jordi> carlos: here
<salgado> what's the point of being an admin of the Launchpad Admins team?
<carlos> salgado, being able to bypass some restrictions we added for normal users?
* salgado wonders if the Launchpad Admins team has any administrators
<carlos> jordi, tell me
<carlos> salgado, all launchpad.Admin protected pages are available to Launchpad Admins
<jordi> carlos: I tried to cleanup xqf, as it apparently has a "main" branch but it appears to be broken
<jordi> - when I tried to add a branch, I got a system error. PRobably because a branch named "main" already existed
<salgado> carlos, you already get that if you're only a member of the team. my point was that there's no point in having administrators on that team
<lifeless> jordi: so, edit the existing branch rather than adding a new one.
<jordi> lifeless: my second point: I can't, apparently.
<elmo> jordi: your email exists, jordi@ and jordi.mallach@
<lifeless> salgado: we could have WEGSNA permission on the launchpad.admins team
<jordi> elmo: thanks!
<jordi> elmo: is it a redirection, or is it a real mail server?
#launchpad 2005-08-10
<carlos> salgado, oh, not sure, that's why I was confused with the rights being an admin, I was able to promote to others users to Admins on that team without being the owner, just an Admin
<elmo> jordi: redirection to sindomino
<jordi> elmo: both@canonical and @ubuntu?
<jordi> elmo: ok
<elmo> real mail server depends on account which depends on contract
<elmo> + confirmation
<elmo> jordi: yes
<carlos> salgado, but I suppose it was because I was a member of the team and was not related with being an admin...
<jordi> elmo: I see
<jordi> elmo: I'll scan it tomorrow. Faxing it seems quite difficult here in August.
<carlos> jordi, those problems are not related with Rosetta so my answers are a bit limited
<jordi> carlos: ok
<jordi> let's walk through this
<jordi> xqf has a "MAIN" release series
<jordi> which I guess was created automatically when the series thign was implemented
<jordi> the template that was in rosetta before this, was it lost?
<jordi> there were some ongoing translations there
<carlos> jordi, all products on launchpad have a MAIN release series, that's kind of HEAD on CVS
<jordi> carlos: right
<carlos> jordi, the template you imported on December was moved to Ubuntu
<carlos> jordi, we moved all potemplates that were not supported directly by upstream
<jordi> what if I am upstream, kinda? :)
<jordi> ok, so I should just import those from ubuntu?
<carlos> jordi, I could move them back to the product (and you as a Rosetta expert)
<carlos> jordi, as I don't think we got too many translations from Ubuntu
<jordi> nod
<jordi> want me to try to do it?
<carlos> jordi, if you will take care to upload new .pot files when they are ready and get the updated .po files and send them to XQF cvs... yes
<jordi> yeahg
<lifeless> jordi - xqf's main was added during the import sprint I think
<lifeless> you probably cannot edit it unles you are the xqf owner, or on the xqf team
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/xqf/+pots/xqf/+admin
<carlos> jordi, change it from there
<carlos> jordi, you need to leave empty hte sourcepackagename and distrorelease empty and select the productseries where it should be moved to
<carlos> jordi, also, change the owner to you as the maintainer of that POTemplate
<jordi> carlos: no perms to access that
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, I was not sure, but that confirms that Mark asked that only admin can do that action
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  generate the bugtask search results table through a macro, and use that macro in both the regular bug listing and the assigned bugs page (as a second-callsite-test). Does some ZCML cleanups, too. Enjoy (patch-2230: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> jordi, and I cannot do it because the change from release to series...
<carlos> jordi, remind me it next week
<carlos> I need to fix the code and it should be moved into production so will take a week or so
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi, please, file a bug so I don't forget it :-)
<carlos> jordi, you should say thank you because your karma gets higher with all those bug reports :-)
<jordi> carlos: that I have no access to that page?
<carlos> jordi, no, that xqf should be moved back to the product
<carlos> jordi, that page is only for admins, it's my fault, I forgot it
<carlos> jordi, admins == launchpad admins
<jordi> oops
<jordi> too late.
<jordi> carlos: #1675
<carlos> jordi, thanks
<jordi> #1675 is to close I guess
<carlos> jordi, I did it already
<jordi> k
* cprov waves good night
<carlos> night
<mpt> slackers
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> it's quite late here
<jordi> and here I am, fixing Debian
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=bjornt,bradb]  make the latest bugs portlet available for distributions and distroreleases, and wire it all together. Nukes the remnant of the *anorak* view. Crocodiles be us. (patch-2231: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<mpt> have fun :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  main template tweaks for accessibility (patch-2232: mpt@canonical.com)
<WaterSevenUb> hi
<WaterSevenUb> can you explain me why for example in French templates (Breezy) there is a "gnome-app-install" and there is none in Portuguese?
<WaterSevenUb> thx
<_Raptor_> try #ubuntu
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: it just means noone is translating gnome-app-install into Portuguese yet - if you want to do that that would be cool
<WaterSevenUb> yes, I want to do that... Who should I contact or what should I do?
<lifeless> I'm not 100% sure let me try dsomething
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: what page are you looking at for gnome-app-install ?
<WaterSevenUb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/fr
<WaterSevenUb> here exists.....
<lifeless> wa	ah, so ..
<WaterSevenUb> here doesn't https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pt
<WaterSevenUb> maybe templates are not all imported yet?
<lifeless> hang one second
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-app-install/+translate
<lifeless> thats the translation home page for that package source in breezy
<lifeless> theres a link there on the side portal that takes you to .../+translations
<lifeless> on that page you should see pt if its in your preferred language list
<lifeless> and be able to start translating it immediately
<WaterSevenUb> yes! Thanks !
<WaterSevenUb> hhhmm... I was looking for the "Add/remove Programs" entry but is not inside this template......
<WaterSevenUb> it is not correctly translated to Portuguese and I was trying to correct that.
<lifeless> ah
<WaterSevenUb> (anyway... I will translate this)
<lifeless> probably its not one of the translated strings, you'll need to look in the source and make a patch to get it translatedable first.
<lifeless> you can grab the source using baz - http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/gnome-app-install@bazaar.ubuntu.com/gnome-app-install--MAIN--0
<lifeless> the reason that gnome-app-install  wasn't shown in the list at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang is because that page only shows the partly or fully translated programs. programs that are not yet translated into that language dont shjow up
<lifeless> this is arguably a bug, and I'm filing a bug report fo r you now
<WaterSevenUb> (aaaah! now makes sense)  
<WaterSevenUb> now... to make the patch... what are the steps? I have no idea...
<lifeless> be back in a minute
<lifeless> ELIFE
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: for the patch - I think your best bet is to hop over to #ubuntu-devel and say that you want to do a patch for this, and how would they perfer it be done
<lifeless> or ubuntu-motu if you are new to this sort of thing, asn they are very good at tutoring
<WaterSevenUb> :) great.
<Nafallo> why can't my girlfriend save in Rosetta?
<jordi> what is she getting?
<lifeless> uhm
<Nafallo> Application error. Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication.
<Nafallo> on AboutUbuntu in hoary
<lifeless> Nafallo: she should log in first
<lifeless> Nafallo: what url is she on at the moment ?
<jordi> hmm, has her session expired or something?
<Nafallo> lifeless: she is, according to the top
<Nafallo> jordi: is it a timeout on Rosetta? :-O
<lifeless> Nafallo: fire up antoher browser window and log in there :)
<lifeless> Nafallo: rosetta thinks she isn't logged in which is why you are seeing that message.
<gothcat> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/sv/+translate
<Nafallo> lifeless: oki, thanx :-)
<gothcat> lifeless: thanx
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: po translation page location fixes, and new-style cve support [r=spiv,lifeless]  (patch-2233: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<lifeless> gothcat: no probs
<Nafallo> but still, why is it a timeout there? should be reset on a keystroke basis or something :-P
* cprov -> say morning guys
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1682
<lifeless> cprov: morning dude
<Nafallo> morning cprov :-)
<cprov> lifeless: hey, have you already tested subkey signatures in prodution ? 
<lifeless> cprov: not tested yet, that reminds me :)
<carlos> morning
<Nafallo> morning carlos :-)
<lifeless> carlos: WaterSevenUb in this channel reported this to me https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1682
<cprov> Nafallo: thank you, for perform the needed tests for unicode in production. how is the life post-GPG ? 
<Nafallo> cprov: wonderful. but then, my girlfriend is stubborn and hates all of you for having timeouts and losing her translations ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, ok, thanks. Will try to talk with Mark and mpt about it
<Nafallo> I'm working on turning that hate to love though ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: quick kick on carlos would make her feelings better, wouldn't it ?
<cprov> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> cprov, dude, timeouts are out of my control :-)
<cprov> carlos: I see, just joking
<lifeless> cprov: sqweet dude, it works
<Nafallo> cprov: my girlfriend likes you.
<gothcat> cprov: thanx for gpg
<lifeless> carlos - can you moderate my rosetta-uesers post please ?
<carlos> lifeless, sure
<cprov> lifeless: finally ;)
<cprov> Nafallo: ehe 
* cprov is closing bug 1613 and imagines his "almost killer" karma comming
<WaterSevenUb> lifeless: thanks... not only gnome-app-install, many other... but I think the message is there 
<carlos> jordi, around?
<jordi> yes
<carlos> jordi, I just added as an admin for the rosetta-users mailing list
* cprov wonders where is bradB ... 1613 still presenting this wierd behavior of dual immutable bugtasks 
<carlos> jordi, will send you the password by email so you can help us moderating that list too
<jordi> carlos: I so feared thjat when I saw lifeless' request :)
<jordi> carlos: sure, you know my gpg key I guess
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<carlos> jordi, I think I have it signed, so yes :-)
<cprov> bradb: what's wrong with bug 1613 ? "the duplicated immutable bugtasks" has been already identified by kiko some time ago ... do we have an ETA for this fix ?
<bradb> cprov: next production rollout stub says the patch'll be rolled out
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I approved and landed it a while back
<cprov> bradb: kiko: thank you
<Nafallo> carlos: will we ever loose sweden (swedish)?
<Nafallo> carlos: people translates that instead of sweden
<carlos> Nafallo, no new additions for it, old ones will remain
<kiko> swedish is so great we can translate it twice
<Nafallo> carlos: if I look over them, can I get you to remove them one by one after my review?
<WaterSevenUb> lifeless: I was wondering how did you find gnome-app-install sources... when I go here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/  if I write just "gnome" it doesn't show gnome-app-install. The same happens typing "gnome-app-install" in the search box.
<Nafallo> kiko: I rather won't have swedish (sweden) :-/
<Nafallo> at all
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: the search is broken just now :[
<cprov> spiv:  ZConfig has no usable path-aware datatype ?
<cprov> spiv: <sectiontype name="librarian_server">
<cprov>         <!-- Not 'existing-directory' because the test runner needs to
<cprov>         create it. Not 'existing-dirpath' because ZConfig will enforce it
<cprov>         for all sections, not just the one we are using -->
<cprov> spiv: something is wrong on production config:
<cprov> spiv: "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/cronscripts/../lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/gpghandler.zcml", line 13.4     OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/gpg_home'
<kiko> cprov, no, that's not the production config
<kiko> the problem is that multiple instances are running at the same time
<kiko> and they both try to access the same directory
<kiko> cprov, look at the bug stub posted (and subscribe to launchpad-bugs)
<carlos> Nafallo, ok, if you migrate all data and you just want it deleted, I think we can workout something
<cprov> kiko: I don't what to say about you arrogance .. pause
<Nafallo> carlos: nice. we will start working on that soon then :-)
<stub> cprov: We can make new datatypes easily enough if you care - we already do this for urls. Check out canonical/config/__init__.py
<WaterSevenUb> lifeless: there are some menu entries that I am trying to translate but, besides g-a-i which now I understand, do you know how to translate for example "Ubuntu Device Database" menu entry? "Hwdb-client" template is not available I think....
<kiko> jordi, so, are you using ubuntu yet? :-P
<salgado> stub, have you seen https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1683?
<cprov> stub: yep, just because falling in "string" sounds a little bit lazy IMO, I'll look on it ... but $GNUPGHOME needs some love in direction to support multiple zope instances 
<lifeless> WaterSevenUb: I'd ask on #ubuntu or ubuntu-devel to figure out the source package.
<lifeless> then visit .../+sources/packagename/+translating
<lifeless> erm.. +translations
<stub> cprov: I reported a bug on this suggesting just using a temp directory. I don't see why it needs to be persistant.
<stub> (persistant across invokations of the script/application I mean. We want to use the same dir while the tool is running)
<lifeless> it doesn't need to persist at all
<stub> salgado: Yes - robert was bitching at me about it
<WaterSevenUb> lifeless: I search the packagename in packages.ubuntu.com ... but then , or the template with the package name does not exist, or when it exists doesn't have a translatable menu entry. Some of my friends don't like this mixture between different languages in the menus:))
<lifeless> cprov: just make a random dir in /tmp using the tmepdir module :)
<kiko> salgado, I just assigned it to stub 
<cprov> stub: right
<salgado> stub, do you know what's the problem?
<lifeless> carlos: can you help WaterSevenUb its outside my purview now
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, you need to translate it from the hardwaredb-client
<carlos> let me check if I find it....
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, breezy?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: yes
<cprov> lifeless: I'm not sure about the reflects ... but looks fine, I'll investigate.
<stub> salgado: Current thought is that that account I merged by hand before the real merge code was written.
<stub> salgado: But we are looking into it
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, seems like it's not ready to be translated
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, would you open a bug report against it so the maintainer prepares it to be translated?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: @bugzilla?
<salgado> stub, maybe you'd like to fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1356 while you're there. ;)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, yeah, I think bugzilla is still used for main
<lifeless> jblack: ping
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: hal-device-manager seems not to be available either.. should one wait longer that people put in launchpad all these packages instead of boring them : please, put the templates there ? :)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, there are two problems:
<carlos> - There is no .pot file to be imported (the case fot the hw application)
<carlos> - The .pot file is not being imported (a Rosetta problem unrelated to the maintainer)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, the second one is  a matter to check our logs and find why it was not imported automatically
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, the first one needs that the maintainer updates the application to support translations
* carlos checks hal-device-manager status to know what's the problem with it
<jblack> lifeless: Morning. What's up? 
<kiko> yo SteveA?
<lifeless> hows that draft looking ?
<lifeless> good morning too :)
<jblack> Did you get that draft yesterday morning? 
<lifeless> I'll look ..
<SteveA> kiko: yeah
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> do you mean the tomlord specific one, or the wider ocmmunity one ?
<jblack> The wider community one.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, hal seems to be a problem with Rosetta, please file a bug at https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+filebug
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, and we will take a look at it to get the import done
<jblack> You would have received it ~ 8:45am yesterday morning your time. 
<lifeless> looking now, my mail is glacial here
<jblack> I don't see it in my sent messages.
<jblack> I sent one just now.
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: done!
<gothcat> carlos: should this &quot; be translated into " when I save?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, cool, thanks
<carlos> gothcat, no
<carlos> gothcat, if you see &quot; you should put it again that way
<carlos> or the translation would break the application that uses it
<Nafallo> carlos: she did, and it got translated to " when she saved :-P.
<carlos> wtf...
<carlos> Nafallo, gothcat please, file a bug then
<Nafallo> carlos: k :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, gothcat thank you
<gothcat> carlos: #1685
<jblack> lifeless: ? 
<lifeless> cant see it yet
<carlos> gothcat, ok
<lifeless> is geoip in production working yet ?
<jblack> Aug  5 09:15:14 localhost postfix/smtp[10133] : 2E2783B402D: to=<rbcollins@cygwin
<jblack> .com>, relay=sourceware.org[12.107.209.250] , delay=2, status=sent (250 Queued! 1
<jblack> 123247715 qp 30339 <20050805131454.GA6621@comet.merconline.com>)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Lots of fixes in person/+reportedbugs and person/+assignedbugs. r=jamesh (patch-2234: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jblack: its coming together nicely, I've emailed you my current thoguhts.
<jblack> Ok. Thank you.
<jblack> Thanks for the eyeball. 
<ddaa> What's up?
<jordi> kiko: nope :)
<jordi> is claire in Brazil?
<jordi> or on IRC right now?
<carlos> jordi, on IRC
<Nafallo> will there be support for grabbing peoples gpg-keys directly from FOAF?
<jordi> lifeless: this email you sent to rosetta-users without context at all... what were you trying to say?
<jordi> err
<jordi> sorry, missread subject :)
<jordi> carlos: so if a guy wants to translate zope3 to Aragonese, the "normal" way is to join the Aragonese Ubuntu team and start translating? Or if the Aragonese team doesn't exist, consider creating it?
<SteveA> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> SteveA: hi steve
<SteveA> hi 
<SteveA> back in one piece?
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> still quite tired from the journey
* Kinnison didn't sleep well the night before the flight, nor on the flight
<lifeless> hows the sunburn?
<SteveA> The "PocketPages" spec is ready for you to look at
<Kinnison> lifeless: almost all healed, thanks for the after-sun
<carlos> jordi, not really, that's only needed if there is not such team and you want to translate a product or distribution with translation permissions set to CLOSE
<Kinnison> SteveA: has it been reflected onto the main wiki?
<SteveA> probably not
<SteveA> maybe i can mail you the raw text
<Kinnison> and attach any mpt images
<carlos> jordi, also, the new policy is that we only create translation teams when there is more tha one person that wants to be a member, if we only have one person, he/she becames 'the team'
<jordi> carlos: good
<kiko> niemeyer!
<niemeyer> Hiho! :)
<salgado> Nafallo, in one of my branches I have a change that will list the gpg keys of a given person, so you will be able to get it from a keyserver. I guess this is what we'll have for now
<Nafallo> salgado: yea. something like that would be a good start indeed :-)
<jordi> carlos: so, a product set to "OPEN", non-team members can translate, but will their translations end up in the po file without review?
<carlos> jordi, right
<cprov> Nafallo: but why do you need to grab pub keys directly from FOAF ? the keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 is public
<jordi> ok, so this guy should just start translating, no need to join (but recommended?)
<cprov> Nafallo: I mean, FOAF isn't a GPG manager application, it only uses GPG key features.
<Nafallo> cprov: then I have to search. I want a single location with all info there is :-)
<carlos> jordi, if he's only interested on Zope, no need to join any team
<carlos> unless zope team decides to move into a CLOSE mode
<cprov> Nafallo: IMHO, linking you to a keyserver is the right action we can take
<Nafallo> cprov: indeed that would be a good solution :-)
<Nafallo> cprov: in the past I wasn't good at handle my gpg-keys, so there are lots of me on subkeys :-P
<Nafallo> cprov: a single click to get the correct key would be wonderful :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: now that you mentioned, we just support subkeys signatures
<jordi> carlos: ok, let's see how I did for my first e-mail :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<carlos> jordi, I will fire you if I don't like it :-P
* carlos hides
<Nafallo> cprov: I know ;-)
<jordi> SHORTEST CONTRACT EVER
<Nafallo> cprov: I follow most channels :-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've dumped some review comments on the PocketPages stuff
<cprov> Nafallo: indeed, you just need to "find and import" them in LP and inspect at nafallo/+gpgkeys , every other operations with keys, like grab pubkey, should be done through our keyserver
<cprov> Nafallo: I can see 
<SteveA> Kinnison: the ball in your court.
<jordi> carlos: funny. Can you moderate and while you're at it, change my subscription address?
<Kinnison> SteveA: there's a couple of things I'd like done by the guys in .br before I take it on and get it ready for mark to approve
<Kinnison> SteveA: particularly I want the facts confirming
<jordi> carlos: I haven't got any mail from you re:mailman
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm currently working on a database patch of doom
<carlos> jordi, no, but I can send you the password so you do it yourself :-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: ask mark if you want to know just how doomful it is
<carlos> jordi, mail sent
<SteveA> Kinnison: who does PocketPages go to next?  I have the yellow square in my hand.
<jordi> this is... totally not serious :)
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, going to mark
<carlos> jordi, who did that we are serious?
<carlos> s/did/said/
* carlos needs some extra sleeping
<jordi> me too
<jordi> and actually I should go and get it
<jordi> carlos: so, am I fired
<carlos> jordi, not yet ;-)
<jordi> good :)
<salgado> mpt, I did a lot of changes related to editting people details (http://192.168.99.7:8086/people/name16), and it'd be great if you have some time to look at it and tell me if it looks reasonable and if there's something I can do to make it look better
* cprov lunch
<Kinnison> lunch? Good plan
* Kinnison should lunch soon
<Kinnison> lifeless: How often do we cacherev on rocketfuel?
<ddaa> Kinnison: baz does automatic cacherevs every 50 revs
<ddaa> starting at patch-1 (I know that's stupid) then patch-51 and so on
<Kinnison> Odd then
<ddaa> dunno if pqm does anything fancier
<Kinnison> because I just ended up fetching a cacherev and 64 patches for mainline launchpad
<ddaa> the builder will not always take the first cacherev
<ddaa> using cacherev for big tree has an important cost in bandwith, disk usage and latter performance. A cacherev-created revlib entry is not hardlinked.
<Kinnison> Aye, but I got cached from archive anyway, and then 64 patches
<WaterSevenUb> lifeless: let us suppose that I want to give to a couple of friends a breezy portuguese version for a translation consistency check before the final release... by that time the distro translations will be based on all the templates in Rosetta I guess. To correct some of the errors that they might find at that time I would go to Rosetta and then the new language packs for the final release would be corrected?
<ddaa> Kinnison: mh... sounds weird indeed. Maybe there was an uncachereved base-0 in te middle
<WaterSevenUb> I'm trying to understand how this thing works :) 
<Kinnison> ddaa: on the launchpad mainline?
<ddaa> Kinnison: mh... unlikely :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: *shrug* it's not like I care that much, at home the b/w is fine
* ddaa grumbles
<ddaa> I still have some painfully itchy insect bites from the rafting afternoon in brazil... brazilian blood-sucking insects must be eating too much garana or something...
<Kinnison> Speaking of guarana, I found the best drink known to man
<Kinnison> It was Aa+Guarana
<Kinnison> truly powerful brain-juice
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: same question to you Carlos :)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, yes, that's the idea
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, if they are not ready on time, a month after release or so the language packs will be updated again
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: which did not happen in hoary, right?
<Kinnison> Is there some sane way to ask postgresql for a list of views which depend on some relation?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, well, we are working on language pack updates for Hoary too
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, I hope we will have them next week
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: As far as I understood from someone talking here before, those are not based on Rosetta. When we use the translations from Rosetta in the future, I guess a test phase would be desirable to see if those translations do not have critical issues?
<stub> Kinnison: Yes. Need to wade through the system tables to work out the query though.
<Kinnison> stub: Don't bother
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, the initial translations for Hoary are not based on Rosetta, next update will do
<Kinnison> stub: There are 12 views in the launchpad db
<Kinnison> stub: 11 of them belong to Soyuz and need changing
<Kinnison> stub: the other is a rosetta view
* Kinnison is amazed at how little the other apps use views
<lifeless> Kinnison: please stop making stubs siren go off
<Kinnison> lifeless: siren?
<lifeless> *once* is enough
<lifeless> he uses xchat
<Kinnison> Aah and this makes noises when people talk to you?
<lifeless> no, it makes noise when people talk to him
<carlos> stub, it's just a test :-P
<Kinnison> Feck, Just the comment on this db patch is > 1.5kB
<Kinnison> stub: Each patch is always applied in a transaction, yes?
<lifeless> kinnison - yes, but you can nest if needed
<lifeless> erm, to the limits of our postgres that is
<lifeless> actually I think I'm on crack
<lifeless> each line in the pach is  atransaction unless you add begin/end
<Kinnison> s'okay, it's just that given my patch *comment* is 1.5kB, I was checking if I should surround it in BEGIN/COMMIT myself
<stub> Kinnison: No begin/commit. That is done automatically by upgrade.py
<lifeless> so, I've lost track, and am *still* on crack
<Kinnison> stub: righty
<lifeless> Kinnison: please stop that :)
<Kinnison> lifeless: tell stub to turn his volume down
<lifeless> Kinnison: please, jus stop it. iots easier, *trust* me.
<stub> stub stub stub stub stub
* Kinnison ponders. three tables to rename and 11 views to fix up (and some of those to rename too)
<Kinnison> shouldn't be too hard
<Kinnison> stub: Is it okay for me to do very postgresql magic in a db patch?
<Kinnison> stub: In particular I want to manipulate the pg_constraint table
<stub> Nope - you are not to mess with the internal catalog tables.
<stub> What are you trying to do?
<Kinnison> rename a bunch of constraints without having to drop and recreate them
<SteveA> Kinnison: looks like mark has made some changes and then approved PocketPages
<Kinnison> SteveA: Okay, that saves me waffling on it :-)
* Kinnison goes to check it makes sense
<stub> Kinnison: Drop and recreate them
<Kinnison> If you insist
<Kinnison> stub: What's the deal on the FTI stuff, if I drop it in my patch, will it get recreated?
<Kinnison> Or should I leave it alone entirely?
<stub> Kinnison: fti.py rebuilds any fti columns that are define at the top of the script.
<stub> Kinnison: So you can drop the fti column (although I can't think why you would want to?)
<stub> It will cause some bloatage in the DB though
<Kinnison>     "binarypackage_fti" gist (fti)
<Kinnison> is an index
<Kinnison> when I rename binarypackage
<Kinnison> that index should become binarypackagerelease_fti
<stub> Ok. Drop the fti column, and update fti.py to use the new table name.
<Kinnison> stub: gotcha
<stub> How about we just 'CREATE VIEW BinaryPackageRelease AS SELECT * FROM BinaryPackage' :-)
<Kinnison> stub: can you please allocate for me a patch-25-XX-0 so I can get this all in the right places?
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm, problem.. I can't drop/create all the constraints without ending up dropping/recreating constraints on about six other tables too because they refer to them
<stub> Yup. Typing. Punt it to me if you want.
<Kinnison> S'okay, I'll do it if this is the "right way" :-)
<Kinnison> Somehow, osfile and osfileinpackage have managed to stay alive
<Kinnison> anyone mind if I nuke 'em?
<Kinnison> So, no complaints? Huzzah
* Kinnison nukes 'em
<cprov> mpt: questions for AutoBuildUI sorted, it's gonna rock ;), you're doing a great  job ! 
<cprov> Kinnison: Have we already sorted how to nominate the distribution/distrorelease Security Teams ? 
<cprov> Kinnison: ##soyuz miss you 
<Kinnison> cprov: I'm unsure about those selecting them
<Kinnison> cprov: we'll need UI for them though somewhere
<cprov> Kinnison: uhm, let's see the problem by parts: sec-team by distribution or distrorelease ?
<Kinnison> the only per-release team is the review team
<cprov> Kinnison: so, we are gonna have Ubuntu-Security Team, not Hoary-Security team, ok ?
<Kinnison> I believe so
<Kinnison> We should get elmo to look at that spec though
<cprov> Kinnison: anyways there is no indicator in the distrorelease model point it as SECURITY distrorelease, only changing view for DAR & Pockets
<Kinnison> I beg your pardon?
<cprov> Kinnison: indeed, is he available this time ?
<Kinnison> cprov: put together an email to me and elmo and mark
<cprov> Kinnison: uhm, thinking loud .. I mean how can we figure out we are inside a SECURITY distrorelease 
<cprov> Kinnison: sure, I'll
<Kinnison> there isn't such a thing
<Kinnison> there's a distrorelease which has been released and has a security pocket though
<cprov> Kinnison: right and only thing you can do is following the same distroarchrelease and find out (or not) other pockets, isn't it ?
<Kinnison> I'm really not sure what you mean
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv,lifeless]  po translation navigation fixes, and new-style cve support (patch-2235: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<cprov> Kinnison: no problem,  I was just wondering the permitted movements between the pockets available for each distroarchrelease ... 
<Kinnison> things don't tend to be moved between pockets
<Kinnison> And for now we assume they don't move
<cprov> Kinnison: right ! 
<salgado> SteveA, should I do some polishing in the ShipItNG or should I leave it as it is now until we get more input?
* cprov away
<SteveA> salgado: kiko will come and work with you shortly.  please do any polishing you can now.
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<salgado> Kinnison, why is flavour irrelevant there?
<SteveA> hey everyone, the launchpad wiki will be moving back to london for use monday morning
<SteveA> it will turned off at async once we've completed today's work
<Kinnison> salgado: we don't make CDs of flavours
<salgado> Kinnison, and we're not going to make them, either?
<Kinnison> salgado: If/When we do, it'll be a distribution
<Kinnison> salgado: flavours are proper distroreleases as far as you're concerned
<Kinnison> so Kubuntu is a distribution, not a flavour
<Kinnison> Do you see what I mean?
<salgado> yes, I see now
<Kinnison> Cool
<Kinnison> Sorry for not being more exact on the wiki
<salgado> where are flavours used, then?
<Kinnison> It's part of the derivation machinery
<Kinnison> ciao guys
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  accumulated fixes: icons for bugs, and consistent link coloring in portlets (patch-2236: mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> kiko: salgado is waiting for you!
<salgado> indeed, I am
<lifeless> ddaa - please update launchpad to not have insane deprecation warnings from using pybaz
<lifeless> stevea
<SteveA> lifeless: yes?
<lifeless> any spsecs for me
<SteveA> not on my desk
<SteveA> we're running a bit low
<SteveA> i'll check the whiteboard
<lifeless> sweet
<SteveA> we are truely scraping the barrel here
<lifeless> dont talk about me that way
<lifeless> I'll have you up for a Doinkey
<lifeless> SteveA: there is no such spec, it has morphed into supermirrorfilesystemHierarchy
<SteveA> hurrah
<lifeless> SteveA: so, some specs
<lifeless> ?
<SteveA> spiv: we need to implement LibrarianGarbageCollection soonish
<lifeless> why ?
<spiv> How much garbage do we have so far? :)
<SteveA> we're approaching the line we drew in the sand on the spec
<SteveA> and once debbugs is imported...
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<carlos> spiv, Rosetta is adding many garbage to Librarian
<carlos> spiv, with every file download request
<ddaa> SteveA: pong
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm working on it, but importd is terribly crufty, and I'm taking the opportunity to make it cleaner instead of adding yet another layer of cruft.
<ddaa> I think when I'm done with that iteration we'll actually start to see the end the tunnel for that one.
<ddaa> The downside is that it's turning into a bit of rewrite of the archive-related bits...
<ddaa> (not really from-scratch, since it mostly a lot of refactoring, but the end will not be all that different from a rewrite)
<lifeless> ddaa: remember that the buttress pyarch interfaces can *all* be deleted as we move to the BranchDataStorage model
<ddaa> Yes, I'm not on taxi yet.
<SteveA> ddaa: in future, please don't deprecate until you've updated
<ddaa> Just importd think, I'm creating an ArchiveManager class to collect all the archive operation code that's scattered in Job, JobStrategy and Taxi
<lifeless> so don't refactor too much :)... I would seriously consider once mark and sweep to a new name that doesn't conflict with Branch or Revision, then add new db objects that match those and convert code from one to the other, that s the replace algorithm refactoring :)
<SteveA> i've done a lot of work on launchpad to minimize the warnings that are produced, and it's kinda irritating to see a load of new warnings all of a sudden.
<ddaa> SteveA: In the future I can make a "two-stage deprecation mechanism, something like "pybaz.deprecated_registered_names()", because I find the deprecation most useful to do the updating.
<SteveA> ddaa: fine, just don't make everyone else pay the price.
<ddaa> SteveA: if that's a problem I can temporarily remove the warnings from rocketfuel.
<SteveA> that would help
<ddaa> lifeless: right, I'll avoid touching the database-related cruft.
<ddaa> It will all suffer it's own rewrite in a later iteration.
<kiko> too sick to pray
<ddaa> SteveA: I'll do that at once
<lifeless> thank you
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0: [trivial]  remove archivelocation-related deprecations (patch-38: ddaa@ddaa.net)
<ddaa> SteveA: enjoy
<ddaa> tell me if I missed any new deprecation
<carlos> ddaa, just run 'make check' from the launchpad's top level directory and see the output :-)
<ddaa> too lazy to make another checkout, I have some pretty hairy work in progress now
<SteveA> ddaa: you can fix the bug too
<SteveA> as in, mark it fixed
<mikk0> Please help a new translator: What should I enter in the translation, when the English source has a special character. It is a blue field with a ball in it (is it a bullet for list item ?)
<mikk0> I'm using Rosetta to translate Synaptic to Finnish
<ddaa> carlos: you win, I fucked up my work in progress :(
<spiv> mikk0: I just pinged carlos for you, he should be around in a minute.
<carlos> mikk0, that means a white space
<carlos> mikk0, you have it noted on the upper left part of the translation form
<mikk0> Found it! Thank you carlos :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Reduced the amount of memory needed to run this script (patch-2237: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-08-11
<ddaa> lifeless: WTF? I merged ddaa@ddaa.net--2004/pybaz--deprecations--0--patch-1 in rocketfuel@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0--patch-38, but the source changes were not applied!
<spiv> ddaa: How bazaar.
<ddaa> however the patchlogs were merged
* lifeless larts spiv
<mpt> carlos: If someone makes a suggested translation, and that suggestion is accepted by an editor, does the person who makes the suggestion get karma?
<ddaa> lifeless: well, I'll assign the pybaz warnings bug to you if you do not mind :)
<lifeless> ddaa - I mind
<ddaa> lifeless: by any chance, did you upgrade pqm to use mesh merge or something?
<lifeless> no
<carlos> mpt, yes
<lifeless> at least, I don't *think* so :)
<ddaa> I'd like if you could double check, because that's the kind of erratic behaviour I'd never experienced with star-merge
<ddaa> mh... anyway
<ddaa> I see no way for getting a merge of patchlogs without the source changes, however broken the BASE selection algorithm...
<lifeless> and still, you did. :)
<lifeless> check the current pqm code if you are interested :) its in rocketfuel
<ddaa> this _has_ to be a baz bug... I'm just totally puzzled...
<ddaa> will resend the patch soon
<lifeless> send in broken code and see if the log has stawr merge or mesh merge output in it
<ddaa> pff...
<ddaa> check_merge just fails here on db-accessing test cases of importd
* ddaa is pissed
<ddaa> I'll just send a new merge and see if it's better
* lifeless goes on leave in 13 minutes
<ddaa> lifeless: who is the pqm admin while you are away?
<lifeless> stub
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  Refactor IBugTarget.searchBugs method to accept a BugTaskSearchParams instance, which avoids the need to duplicate the argument list in all targets. All callsites are now updated -- and a number of little privacy bugs fixed in tandem. Also renamed searchBugs to searchTasks, fixed some lintage and smashed it all in :-) (patch-2238: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<lifeless> see you guys in 2 weeks!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0: [trivial]  remove archivelocation-related deprecations _again_ (patch-39: ddaa@ddaa.net)
<ddaa> okay, the changes appear to have made it through this time
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=lifeless]  add distribution milestones and make them rock (patch-2239: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<bob2> lifeless: 2 weeks?
<Lovechild> who's the goto guy for Rosetta?
<Burgundavia> most of the rosetta team is in europe and brazil
<Burgundavia> thus not many of them are going to one right now
<Lovechild> I guess I'll take up my questions with them after my journey to the states
#launchpad 2005-08-12
<Lovechild> I'm guessing there's no official development mailing list or some source code I could look at
<Burgundavia> yes ther is
<Burgundavia> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<Burgundavia> there is no source code for rosetta released yet, afaik
<segfault> hi
<Lovechild> hi segfault 
<segfault> How can i assure that my translations get releases with the next packages build?
<segfault> s/releases/released
<segfault> i'm acctually the team owner of pt_BR (brazilian) translation team, and i'd like to write some guidelines to new translators, so it can be done in the correct way.
<Lovechild> right now it doesn't seem that we have any way of adding translation guidelines to the rosetta interface
<Lovechild> but I started a proposal debate on rosetta-users to enhance the team experience
<segfault> yeah, i think i've read that.
<segfault> i just want to know what to say when i'm asked about how to translate correctly. I'd like to be able to tell them: Subscribe to Rosetta, Join the Translation Group, When you translate something, mark as "it should be reviewed", someone reviews that, your translation appears in the next package build.
<Lovechild> the default has to be that everything has to be reviewed, we are all human, we make mistakes - we need to ensure the best possible user experience
<segfault> So if i translate something, and don't check it as "should be reviewd", it won't be released?
<Lovechild> oh one other nice thing would be to be able to apply a change to all packages in one go - like when Browser became a legal danish word, we had to manually change all the .po files, in Rosetta it would be nice to just change them all in one go
<Lovechild> I don't think that rosetta translations are being packaged right now to be honest
<Lovechild> the system isn't perfect yet
<Nafallo> Lovechild: they are. language-pack-{CC,gnome-CC,kde-CC}[-base] 
<Nafallo> :-)
<Lovechild> oh.. I didn't know
<Nafallo> in hoary we did not have *gnome-CC* and *kde-CC*
<Nafallo> those are brand new ;-)
<Lovechild> Breezy looks like it will be neat
<Lovechild> I still love my Fedora though
<segfault> weird, there's no language-pack-gnome-pt-br
<segfault> :(
<segfault> just -pt
<Nafallo> what I wonder is if hoary get updated language-packs
<Lovechild> it really should
<Lovechild> but hopefully we can get some debate going on that
<Nafallo> not now. we should wait til pitti have teached me about the language-packs :-)
<Nafallo> then we would be _two_ working on it. the package front that is
<Nafallo> I believe it's carlos that handles this for the launchpad-side.
<Lovechild> hopefully we can make it rock for Breezy
<nakeee> do I need to be an admin to add new package to a translation team?
<nakeee> I don't get it, why am I chosing prefered langauge if I still see all the list of langauges?
<nakeee> oh it's a bug..
<Stefan_F> Hm... got some problems using launchpad, some of my german translations don't get saved as suggestions, others do twice :/
<bulb> hello
<bulb> where can i see rosetta mailing list history?
<bulb> i'm interested if there has been any discussions considering this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?postid=288409
<mdke> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rosetta-users
<bulb> as i can see, there has been no discussions on it :(
<bulb> the problem is: how is ubuntu going to deal with official gnome translations?
<bulb> on a side note: why has ubuntu removed translation credits on breezy from many gnome programs
<bulb> ?
<bulb> is there anybody to have some insight about these questions?
<WaterSevenUb> bulb: this matter also worries me because it seems extremely important. In relation to your side note, I have no idea.
<WaterSevenUb> bulb: I would like to have in launchpad/rosetta some sort of quick information about how the different translation teams are interacting or some sort of links to that info. Probably, this information is available somewhere already...
<bulb> where might that information be?
<bulb> as a contributor to gnome translation team, i am getting really pissed off at canonical
<akaihola> Does Rosetta provide a forum for each translation team? It would be useful to discuss alternatives.
<Nafallo> akaihola: nope. I would suggest irc though :-)
<akaihola> How can I contact contributors (not belonging to team)?
<Nafallo> akaihola: look at the memberpage and see if they have an contactmail
<Nafallo> akaihola: if not, go to the admin and mail him. that would be my solution anyway :-).
<akaihola> hmm, can't find the user ID... I only know his name
<akaihola> ah, found the search function
<segfault> anyone around?
<Mez> segfault, just ask your question
#launchpad 2005-08-13
<lifeless> bob2: I'm on leave.
<bob2> lifeless: oh, have fun :-)
<bob2> and say hi to lynne.
<lifeless> roger wilco
<Kinnison> Anyone using dogfood? I want to upgrade it
<Kinnison> Okay, upgrading...
<Kinnison> Upgrade completed, dogfood back
* Kinnison hmms, no stub
* mpt drops a pin
* morgs can hardly hear mpt, it's so crowded in here
<mpt> Hey morgs, did you get lots of hacking and caregiving done while the rest of us were sunning ourselves in Brazil?
<morgs> mpt: I got blocked and lonely... bring the wiki back!
<mpt> Wiki's coming back today
<mpt> if elmo has time to do it
<mpt> and/or kiko
* mpt isn't sure who's doing which parts of that job
<morgs> hacking and caregiving are not very compatible... but /me is getting more productive again...
<morgs> Get some new specs done in between mosquitos and sunburn?
<mpt> oh! actually, I think http://lpwiki.async.com.br/ is accessible from outside Async now
<mpt> at least, until the wiki is transferred back
<mpt> so if you want to do any wikiing before then, you can
<mpt> So yeah, http://lpwiki.async.com.br/RecentChanges
<morgs> Hmm, maybe accessible from specific places outside async that do not include Cape Town though...
<morgs> "The hostname was not found during the DNS lookup."
* morgs will wait until it's properly back...
<mpt> morgs: Well, in the meantime, there are 9 bugs assigned to you :-)
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> morgs: i know exactly how to fix that error you were getting with rdf stuff
<mpt> hi SteveA, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1244 is an example of docstrings not being suitable for help
<SteveA> mpt: right.  which is kinda what docstrings are for, for a python programmer
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> i'll need to think about how to fix this for us
<SteveA> one way would be to make a new schema, that extends the old one
<SteveA> with corrected "presentation type" docstrings
<mpt> A schema for auto-generated forms?
<SteveA> another way would be to see this as a problem that should be fixed upstream
<SteveA> by having different programmer_description and user_description fields
<SteveA> (with better names, i should think)
<SteveA> mpt: yes
<SteveA> we're going to be moving all the schemas that are used only for autogenerated forms into browser/
<mpt> I was sure I'd started writing a spec on how auto-generated forms should be presented, but I can't find it
<SteveA> so, the simplest solution, at least for now, is to do that, and to extend "programmer schemas" with ones in launchpad/browser when we need to
<morgs> SteveA, hi, great!
<SteveA> morgs: here is what you need to do:
<SteveA> 1. change how you wrote the page to include a ViewPageTemplateFile as an attribute of the class, rather than saying 'template="..."' in the zcml
<SteveA> 2. make your zcml say that the page is rendered by calling your view class, using 'attribute="__call__"'
<SteveA> 3. in your view class' '__call__' method, set the various http headers you need to, say 'unicodedata = self.template()' and then say 'encodeddata = unicodedata.encode('utf-8')' and then 'return encodeddata'
<SteveA> of course, you can make it more succinct than that
<morgs> SteveA, this would be in my ProductRdfView class, right
<SteveA> morgs: um, whereever you are currently setting the content type stuff
<SteveA> i'm at an airport -- not very convenient to look it up just now
<morgs> Right, yes. ATM I'm setting it in __init__ of that class, so I'll put it in __call__ instead...
<SteveA> ye
<SteveA> yes
<morgs> Great, I'll give this a shot.
<morgs> SteveA, AttributeError: 'ProductRdfView' object has no attribute 'template'
<morgs> SteveA, how do I set up self.template before calling it?
<mpt> Is staging down?
<SteveA> morgs: put your template in the class under the name 'template'
<SteveA>  template = ViewPageTemplateFile('../templates/whatever.pt')
<morgs> duh, right
<morgs> SteveA, thanks, that fixes it.
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<elmo> ddaa/jblack?
<ddaa> elmo: elmo?
<elmo> ddaa: if we had to relocate arch.u.c to a new machine before lifeless came back from holiday,would you be in a position to help with that?
<ddaa> Yes, I can handle that.
<morgs> elmo: any ETA on wiki.launchpad being back?
<elmo> morgs: not until someone gets me a tar ball of the wiki, nope
<elmo> ddaa: ok, cool, thanks
<ddaa> elmo: some help from stub might be needed though.
<ddaa> elmo: note that I took some days off this week.
<ddaa> though I will be there for emergencies.
<elmo> ok - just out of interest, what happens to stuff if ssh connections were being refused from escudero?
<elmo> [I'm not threatening to do that necessarily ;), just exploring migration options] 
<bradb> morning
* bradb notes leaving at 1:30 AM to get home the next night at 3:30 AM without baggage is somewhat arse
* Kinnison hugs bradb 
<bradb> the pilot had to choose between making the airport curfew, or loading the last 20-30 bags. he choose the former.
<Kinnison> oh dear
* Kinnison yawns
<Kinnison> still no stub :-(
<ddaa> elmo: the task fails, it will be retried the next day
<ddaa> that's actually the main cause of transient failures at the moment, and I see no way out
<ddaa> since we are somehow triggering a bug in ssl muxing...
<elmo> ok
<bradb> hm, very interesting that i can only recall my social insurance number in english, and my postal code only in french
<Kinnison> bradb: s'an occupational hazard of being multilingual
<Kinnison> bradb: for a long time I could only remember my two times table in french
<bradb> heh
<Kinnison> Which made for amusing mumblings under my breath as I worked out the right shifts and adds to do a multiply quickly in assembler
* Kinnison never got as far as thinking of specific sets of things in german though, which is a pity
<bradb> in other news, i'm very glad that the letter i received from Revenue Qubec saying "You owe us $huge_amount_im_sure_i_already_paid" was only a side-effect of the strike, and that, in fact, i don't really owe them any (more) money
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> Libr nous les libros!
<Kinnison> erm, Librez ?
* Kinnison 's written french is awful these days
<bradb> librez-nous des libraux
<Kinnison> I could have sworn you said 'les' not 'des'
<Kinnison> must be your funny blocked-up-nose^W^W^Wqbeqois accent
<bradb> hh
<Kinnison> hh
<bradb> Kinnison: you should try and get ahold of some songs from les cowboys fringants. i'm not sure what kind of stuff you like, but if you can do folkish, you might really like them.
<Kinnison> Hey, it'll be fun to try
<bradb> la grand-messe is their latest album. les toiles filantes, 8 secondes, plus rien, lettre  lvesque, camping ste-germaine, symphonie pour caza...get your torrent on!
<Kinnison> Heh
<Kinnison> mail me a list
<bradb> of good songs, or of torrents? :)
<Kinnison> sonds
<Kinnison> songs even
* Kinnison can giFT for 'em or something
<Kinnison> if there's a strong torrent of an album I'll take that too
<bradb> i bought the cd; not sure where to download them from. as soon as i'm done catching-up with Real Life this afternoon, i'll send you a list of good stuff.
<Kinnison> thanks
* cprov is quickly showing yourself up over GPRS
<cprov> anyone who needs to talk with me, please send email or call, bye 
<JanC> is it possible that malone doesn't know all packages in breezy ?
<mpt> JanC: It only knows about Universe packages at the moment
<JanC> this is a universe package
<JanC> and it doesn't know it (yet?)
<mpt> that's odd
<mpt> I don't know who would fix that, JanC
<mpt> but my first guess would be morgs
<JanC> the uploader of the package already knew about the bug & the fixed package will be available soon, so there is no hurry  :)
<JanC> I found another bug in malone about a package not being available
<mpt> ok, so assign your bug to the same person
<JanC> it's not assigned  :)
<mpt> aha
<JanC> are packages automaticly added when they are added ?
<JanC> added t omalone when they are added to the archive I mean
<mpt> I don't know
<salgado> JanC, not yet. soon they'll be. although with a small delay
<JanC> ah, then I don't have to file a bug on "missing packages" ?
<JanC> the package I couldn't find was xfce4-terminal (bug is already fixed now)
<JanC> the other bug report about missing packages is: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1413
<salgado> JanC, I'm not 100% sure, but I think they're not yet automatically created in launchpad, so it's better to file the bug
<JanC> a generic "missing packages" bug or for the specific package ?
<salgado> a generic one, in the launchpad product
<JanC> not the "malone" product ?
<salgado> no, the launchpad one
<JanC> okay, will do
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add milestone icon, bug priority icons, and remote bug icons (patch-2240: mpt@canonical.com)
<philiKON> hi
<philiKON> forgive me if i'm blind, but is there a way to send messages to all members of my team?
<salgado> philiKON, no, there's no way to do that. although, if launchpad has to send a notification for your team (e.g. a bug was filed in a package maintained by your team), you can have this notification to each of the team's members
<philiKON> dang
<philiKON> such a functionality would be very useful
<salgado> but I guess what you really want is a way for you to send a messate to all members, right?
<philiKON> right
<philiKON> soemthing like, "finish up translations, release is coming"
<ddaa> Sound like something that would fit in the bug tracker.
<philiKON> hmm
<ddaa> "There might be unfinished translations" milestone="next release"
<ddaa> close it when people have acked they've finished the translations
<nakeee> Any idea when the rosetta bidi bug is going to be fixed?
* nakeee is having really hard time with it
<bradb> mpt: nice work on the bug icons! where can i see the milestone icon in action? it didn't seem to appear for either /distros/debian or /products/firefox
<mpt> bradb: object-portlet-milestones.pt was already expecting it
<mpt> If you see anywhere else it should go, let me know
<mpt> Milestones were implemented in rather a hurry, so there doesn't appear to be sampledata for them, which made things a bit difficult
<bradb> i believe there's sample data for firefox
<bradb> mpt: i expected to see it here: http://localhost:8086/distros/debian and here: http://localhost:8086/products/firefox in the milestones portlet
<mpt> oo, that's odd
<bradb> mpt: also, might you be able to make an icon to be shown in place of an input checkbox, which will mean "this distrorelease is already targetted for the fix"?
<mpt> ah, a kludge in launchpad.css
* mpt removes it
* bradb notes the beauty of sprint hacking, and how clicking on a milestone raises an exception. grrrr...
<mpt> bradb: <input type="checkbox" disabled="true">
<bradb> we planned to use an icon in favour of that
<mpt> bradb: For me, http://localhost:8086/distros/debian gives "No milestones defined"
<bradb> mpt: you have to add one (as foo bar) to see what it looks like
<mpt> bradb: I was going to say "Did you know checkboxes can be disabled", but y'all were discussing more important issues at the time
<bradb> yeah, we thought it might be slightly confusing to show a disabled checkbox, as people might wonder why they aren't allowed to uncheck it
<bradb> what do you think? is it confusing?
<mpt> a checkmark graphic is appropriate for something that wasn't turned on in the first place
<mpt> but this thing here (a release target) was already turned on, so a disabled checkbox is entirely appropriate
<bradb> ok, i'll go with that instead, thanks
<bradb> Kinnison: how often does a package change name between releases? also, how often does it happen that something i used to find in package "foo" is now instead found in package "bar" in a new release?
<elmo> bradb: often enough
<elmo> to be something you really have to deal with sooner or later; but relative to the number of packages in the distro, it's not a huge percentage
<elmo> IANAKIJPOOI
<bradb> hm. this would make the bug release targeting/backport UI somewhat more complex.
<mpt> bradb: The greatest thing about Malone is that it will mean I no longer have to put up with the text-shadow CSS on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bradb> Kinnison: a more soyuz-specific question then: will it/is it fairly straightforward to figure out what Hoary package "foo" was called in Warty?
<elmo> it should be
<elmo> the DB has been designed around that from the beginning, but I haven't seen it's current evolution
<elmo> (sorry, I'll stop playing kinnison now)
* bradb is still trying to think about how to do with packaging changes between releases (i.e. a binary that used to be installed with package foo is now installed from package bar.) ugh, pain, agony.
<elmo> AFAICR, the DB has a higher level concept of a package than source or binaries in the archive
<elmo> so you can always  refer back to that, at least internally
<elmo> if that makes sense?
<bradb> yeah, i know about the packaging table, but i'm not sure if it would be able to tell me that the binary program "foo" used to be installed with the binary package "blah-utils", but now it's part of the binary package "fnorb-scripts"
<bradb> maybe the best backporting/release targeting UI is a simple dropdown of release names and a package name widget (to avoid all this complexity.) thoughts? mpt?
<bradb> the package name widget could at least default to the package that the "current" task is targeting (i.e. you can only get to this targeting/backport screen from the bugtask screen anyway, so we can probably figure out a reasonable default package name to put in there.)
<Kinnison> bradb: You can't know about specific binary files anyway
<bradb> Kinnison: from the soyuz perspective then, is it at least easy to follow he same source package as it changes names between releases?
<bradb> s/he/the/
<Kinnison> We certainly looked into that
<Kinnison> assuming we can find a sane way to cope with source package renames wrt. superseding I'm sure we'll be able to do something sane
<Kinnison> The publishing history retains what superseded what
<bradb> if i can fairly easily figure that out, the checkbox UI for backporting/targeting can probably make sense, as long as I give the user the option to manually add a task on a completely different package for the release target, if for some reason that's required.
<bradb> i.e. you'd get checkboxes like:
<bradb> Target Fix to:
<bradb> [ ]  warty mozilla-firefox
#launchpad 2005-08-14
<bradb> [ ]  hoary mozilla-firefox
<bradb> etc.
<bradb> Kinnison: would that UI make sense to you (leaving the wording tweaking, etc. to mpt)?
<Kinnison> Seems fairly sane
<bradb> cool
<Kinnison> Although I'd seriously recommend against touching the publishing history stuff for this week
* Kinnison is currently in the middle of a patch of doom
<bradb> sounds good. i prefer to keep a safe distance from it for now. ;)
<bradb> gf arrives in 15 mins and i'm BIKINILESS
<Kinnison> Renaming BinaryPackage to BinaryPackageRelease, SourcePackagePublishingHistory to SecureSourcePackagePublishingHistory, PackagePublishingHistory to SecureBinaryPackagePublishingHistory, and re-doing the 11 views surrounding all that
<bradb> whoa, all hail automated testing
<Kinnison> and all the fall out from renaming the FK columns to binarypackagerelease
<Kinnison> Aye
<Kinnison> it's a > 20kB SQL patch
<bradb> until that works probably, would it be ok to assume that the sp name is the same in all releases? the first use case is only warty, hoary, breezy anyway, AFAIK
<bradb> s/probably/properly/
<Kinnison> yeah
<bradb> ok, thanks for the feedback guys
<jamesh> so, still no wiki?
<elmo> I still don't have a tarball
<jamesh> okay
<carlos> "morning"
<jordi> heh
<mpt> carlos!
<carlos> mpt, !
<mpt> carlos, where are your photos? :-)
<carlos> mpt, in my computer
<carlos> I will try to upload them today :-)
<mpt> The ones I took disappeared off the camera
<mpt> That was the day before I got the SD card
<carlos> oh, really?
<carlos> so the SD card makes your camera memory to disappear?
<mpt> hmmm
* mpt tries an experiment
<carlos> mpt, btw, my SD reader is not supported by Linux :-(
<mpt> aha!
<mpt> I took out the SD card and the photos reappeared!
<carlos> a girl asked me to use it to delete some music to get some space for more pictures and I was not able to use it :-(
<carlos> mpt, :-D
<mpt> carlos, was she pretty?
<carlos> mpt, too old for me :-)
<mpt> eh, the wiki still hasn't been moved back
* mpt is glad to be at Async in that case :-)
<Kinnison> mpt: can you please bug kiko about it
<carlos> mpt, kiko forgot to send the data to elmo
<mpt> kiko's not getting back until tomorrow
<Kinnison> argh
<jordi> carlos: how old is too old?
<jordi> carlos: and, reply to my last question in query :)
<Nafallo> carlos: is it correct that uploaded po's is in rosetta after a few minutes? my last two took several days :-)
<carlos> jordi, 4 or 5 years older than me
<carlos> Nafallo, new ones should be done faster now
<carlos> Nafallo, breezy has been imported already
<Nafallo> carlos: kewl :-)
<Nafallo> carlos: it has?
<carlos> Nafallo, yeah, finally
<jordi> carlos: that is *TOTALLY* not too old.
<jordi> carlos: was she hot?
<carlos> jordi, I said too old for me
<Nafallo> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/control-center/+pots/review-breezy-control-center-1
<Nafallo> carlos: then why is swedish blank?
<jordi> carlos: bah
<carlos> Nafallo, usually, that means the .po file had a problem while being imported
<Nafallo> carlos: hmm, uploaded again anyway ;-)
<Nafallo> carlos: and I will hopefully get karma ;-)
<jordi> what's your karma?
<jordi> what is a k00l level of karma these days?
<carlos> jordi, no idea
<Nafallo> dunno. 114 right now :-)
<jordi> heh
<jordi> 2010!
<jordi> I guess carlos will overflow the counter
<SteveA> hi
<carlos> jordi, do you have 2010?
<carlos> SteveA, morning
<carlos> well, not so morning :-P
<SteveA> carlos: hello.  how's it going?
<jordi> carlos: yes
<carlos> SteveA, still tired and a bit jet lagged, but fine
<Nafallo> jordi: translation suggestion approved?
<carlos> SteveA, how are we going to handle the review requests until kiko sends the wiki content to elmo?
<Nafallo> jordi: what's that? :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: hmm?
<carlos> Nafallo, breezy imports
<SteveA> carlos: the wiki should be ready already.  i'll find out what's up
<carlos> SteveA, elmo didn't get the content
<Nafallo> carlos: uploaded po's?
<carlos> SteveA, I asked already 
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  i need to get hold of someone in brazil
<carlos> Nafallo, yeah
<SteveA> mpt: ping?
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> I translate in rosetta :-)
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<carlos> Nafallo, the karma implementation landed last week, so your karma should start growing soon
<mpt> If anyone wants a branch to review, I can give them one
<SteveA> mpt: anyone else around?  celso, salgado, johan perhaps?
<SteveA> nando?
<Nafallo> carlos: I know. :-)
<mpt> SteveA: Salgado's here, Nando too I think
<SteveA> salgado: hello
<SteveA> okay.  the wiki is somewhere in brazil.  we need to get it to elmo.
<salgado> yo SteveA 
<SteveA> hi salgado.  do you know where the wiki data is?
<Nafallo> carlos: just busy doing all my duties. motu, universe security, testing, translation, starting up swedish loco... will it never end? ;-)
<salgado> SteveA, just found it
<jordi> carlos: ok, mail got here now
<mpt> carlos, there's some questions in rosetta-users that I don't know the answer to
<jordi> carlos: what's "Ubuntite!"?
<SteveA> so, carlos, the answer is, we'll have the wiki back shortly.
<carlos> mpt, jordi is working on it
<mpt> jordi: It's Ubuntu-specific crack
<jordi> nod
<carlos> SteveA, ok, thank you
<jordi> carlos: oh dude!
<jordi> I have so MUCH MORE karma than you.
<SteveA> jordi: how's it going with rosetta?
<mpt> jordi: It's whether someone has signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<carlos> jordi, I think it's like a Debian developer but for Ubuntu
<jordi> SteveA: for now, I try to discuss my answers to email with Carlos before mailing.
<jordi> SteveA: I just sent another tricky reply to the list.
<jordi> mpt: node
<jordi> -e
* mpt looks forward to that portlet being filled with "Debianista! Not yet. Guadelinuxor! Not yet. Redhatter! Not yet."
<jordi> SteveA: and trying to get a list of new FAQ stuff before I add mroe
<jordi> Redhatter! NO WAY! :P
<jordi> ok
<jordi> gotta go home now
<carlos> jordi, Fedorist!
<jordi> see ya later from Carlos' place.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> jordi, later
<mpt> salgado, have you zipped up the wiki?
<SteveA> mpt: dude, he bzipped it
<salgado> mpt, yep. unzipped it's more than 100MB
<mpt> I was ever so slightly more interested in the continued editability than the method of compression
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> hello brad
* bradb is still waiting for his baggage to show up :/
<bradb> anyway, any news on the page titles?
<SteveA> no way
<SteveA> that sucks
<SteveA> mine was left out in the pouring rain for an hour at vilnius
<SteveA> but at least it arrived
<bradb> yeah, in miami there was some serious lightning, so they had to stopped loading bags. then, when it came down to the last minute, the pilot had to choose between us getting out of there before the airport curfew, or loading the rest of the bags (which would have almost surely meant cancelling the flight)
<bradb> so, there were about 25 of us there waiting in line at 2AM in Montreal to file missing baggage reports...took at least an hour to get through the line too
<bradb> SteveA: I was also going to ask: I want to get into the habit of testing my view classes more often (seems to fragile to not test non-trivial views.) Remind me, do these kinds of tests simply go in the doc/ directory? Should they usually go in a separate -views.txt test?
<SteveA> bradb: we have yet to make a standard way to do this.  I think -views.txt is a good place to start.
<bradb> ok, I will use a bug-release-targeting-views.txt for this one
<SteveA> actually
<SteveA> say "pages"
<SteveA> not views
<SteveA> because the term "views" is used in the database code as well as the browser code
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> jamesh: ping?
<elmo> ok, LP wiki is backup on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<carlos> elmo, cool, thanks
<carlos> elmo, hmm, the user names look bad from the RecentChanges page
<elmo> ... they will?
<elmo> I can't really do anything about that
<elmo> w.lp.c.c uses LP auth, the async temp one didn't
<carlos> it's XXX-dynamic where XXX is a number
<mpt> thanks elmo
<mpt> oh, woohoo, Moinonymous changes again :-)
<elmo> hmm, we also lost the previous recentchanges  history, meh
<carlos> salgado, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1123595870.940.120054634507
<elmo> oh, err or not
<salgado> carlos, it seems to have expired
<salgado> carlos, if you still have it in your browser, please paste it for me. :)
<carlos> salgado, seems like jordi has two wiki names
<salgado> carlos, if he merged accounts, this is a known problem
<carlos> salgado, https://launchpad.net/people/jordi
<SteveA> thanks elmo.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Improvements for archive-mirror (better error messages, allow archive/limit syntax) (patch-60: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<bradb> ddaa: hi. is it safe to blow away the .arch-cache directory?
<ddaa> Absolutely, totally safe.
<bradb> the name of the directory would seem to indicate yes, but i thought i'd ask to be doubly sure
<bradb> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> But I wonder why you would
<bradb> reclaiming disk space
* ddaa dues his arch-cache
<ddaa> 174M... never removed...
<ddaa> *shrug*
<carlos> SteveA, the review page is not sending emails to the reviewers mailing list anymore
<bradb> 450M for me :/
<SteveA> carlos: it needs to be re-subscribed
<ddaa> mh... probably substandard filesystem...
<jordi> salgado: I did merge accounts
<ddaa> bah, in a few months all this madness will go away.
<jordi> but the one I just merged wasn't used at all in wikis
<ddaa> I'm sure we will have another entirely different sort of madness, but not that one...
<bradb> heh
<salgado> jordi, all accounts in Launchpad have a wikiname for the ubuntu wiki (even the ones people never used). without the wikiname you can't use an account to log into the wiki
<jordi> salgado: how can merging my gnu.org address affect this?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 11 Aug, 12:00 UTC
<salgado> jordi, when you merged your accounts, you end up with two wikinames. the current production code doesn't know how to handle more than one wikiname for a given person. I have a fix for this but it's still in the reviewers queue
<jordi> salgado: ok.
<jordi> gotta go to the phisiotherapist
<ddaa> Duh
<ddaa> Lanuchpad auth fucked up
<ddaa> when i'm here https://launchpad.net/bazaar
<ddaa> I read "not logged in"
<ddaa> then I click on the "manage upstream bazaar imports" link to https://launchpad.net/bazaar/series
<ddaa> that leads me to the login page, then click login button
<ddaa> then... bah, it worked that time
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<mpt> It was all a figment of your imagination, ddaa
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<ddaa> mpt, no it was some kind of transient problem...
<ddaa> I completely lack imagination, I'm just a hundred monkeys typing randomly at the keyboard, that's why I'm so good at finding obscure bugs.
<salgado> SteveA, I have some questions about the permissions we're using
<mpt> ddaa, meanwhile, do you have time yet to assign some of those monkeys to fixing the samba/ubuntu-doc SVN import bug?
<ddaa> that's in the queue
<SteveA> salgado: okay
<salgado> SteveA, so, right now, only the launchpad admins and the person itself have the permission launchpad.Edit on that person
<ddaa> still busy rewriting importd to use ArchiveLocation, I got really tired of handling stupidly ugly code. So now, I'm taking the time to make it right.
<salgado> SteveA, but we shouldn't allow launchpad admins to add ssh keys to any person that are not themselves. in other words, only the person itself should be allowed to add ssh keys
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-74)
<salgado> SteveA, a similar problem is with team administrators. all team administrators have launchpad.Edit on a team, but they shouldn't be allowed to change the owner of the team. that's something that should be performed only by the team owner
<SteveA> salgado: i have some security specs that together address this
<SteveA> i'm not going to have them implemented in the veyr near future though
<salgado> SteveA, is there something I can do to workaround it?
<SteveA> for the ssh key issue, use launchpad.Special for that
<SteveA> that fits in with the "roadmap" of secuirity refactoring.
<SteveA> you'll need to add the launchpad.Special permission
<salgado> fair enough
<SteveA> is the team issue causing problems?
<SteveA> or, can you see it doing so soon?
<salgado> I'm using launchpad.Admin for that right now. so only launchpad admins can change the owner of a team
<salgado> the problem is that not even the team owner can do that
<SteveA> can you also allow the owner to have launchpad.Admin on a team?
<SteveA> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> SteveA: pong
<Kinnison> SteveA: what can I do for you?
<salgado> SteveA, I guess I can
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that will fix it for now
<ddaa> Anyone know if Jamie Wilkinson is hanging around on IRC?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add milestone icons (patch-2241: mpt@canonical.com)
<ddaa> What is the simple way to say "create a launchpad account" when the user might have to merge accounts?
<salgado> ddaa, I don't understand what you mean
<ddaa> I'm not very clear about it myself.
<ddaa> I have to tell "Jamie Wilkinson" to create a launchpad account
<ddaa> but I see there is already an account there by his name
<ddaa> I'm not sure whether it's auto-created or something, and whether he may want to create a proper account and merge with it...
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/people/jaq
<ddaa> since it's jaq@debian.org, it's probably auto-created
<ddaa> so he'll probably want to merge accounts
<ddaa> Or maybe not, I have no clue of things would work out in such a case.
<salgado> you can tell him to reset the account's password and start using that account
<ddaa> salgado: how would he do it?
<salgado> to reset the password he has to go to the login page and type this email address in the "Forgotten password" form
<ddaa> I'm confused
<ddaa> Let's play a role game.
<ddaa> Consider I'm a lazy clueless user.
<salgado> yes, this is a little bit of a hack to allow people to use their auto generated accounts
<ddaa> And I want to create a launchpad account to setup a RCS import.
<ddaa> What, in the general case do I have to do?
<salgado> the WhyTheSmegAmIHere spec will make this kind of things clearer
<salgado> in the general case you would create a new account
<ddaa> (note: general case include people who have a wiki account but might not realise it's related to launchpad, and people who have auto-created accounts by their name, etc.)
<salgado> then later, if you find that we already created an account for you, you would be able to merge them
<salgado> but, if you try to create an account using an email address that is already registered, you'll be pointed to the 'forgotten password' form
<ddaa> You mean that creating a new account will generally work even in the presence of related auto-created accounts?
<ddaa> Mh... okay, I'll just give handwavy "create a launchpad account" directive and see what happens.
<salgado> it will if you use different email addresses
<jblack> salgado: How does Jamie know that the account already exists? 
<jblack> Is launchpad smart enough to say "Hey! I know you already. Why don't I help you recover this existing account instead?"
<Mez> WANTED: very brave user with Ubuntu hoary who doesnt mind reinstalling
<jblack> mez? 
<Mez> jblack - sorry amsh
<ddaa> jblack: I just avoided giving any hint (to save him uneeded confusion). We'll see how that works out in practice.
<ddaa> jblack: btw, had a look at my blog, know any place where to register it to attract readers?
<jblack> ddaa: I suspect it won't be a problem. Launchpad is supposed to have account merging some day anyways. 
<ddaa> jblack: considering the number of bugs which are files on account merging nowadays, I'd be inclined to think it already has that already (for the most part).
<SteveA> jblack, ddaa: can we have a baz team meeting on #canonical-meeting ?
<elmo> does "Bug ID or Keywords" search titles in malone?
<bradb> elmo: yup
<elmo> tnx
<salgado> jblack, Launchpad is dumb enough to only tell that it already knows you if you try to register with an email address that's already registered
<SteveA> i guess we could do like orkut does, and ask for a list of your email addresses
<SteveA> and use those to see if any are already registered
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-75)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: ARCH_LOG variable back in commit, import and tag hooks (but ARCH_LOG now points to a temporary file) (patch-61: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<elmo> gar - what's the easiest way to rebuild the binary parts of a launchpad tree?
<SteveA> 'make' from the root of a full launchpad config checkout
<elmo> thanks
<elmo> baz status in the launchpad tree takes 8 minutes; do I need some magic sand or something to get it to be performant?
<carlos> SteveA, salgado I need a fast review for a critical bug that should be cherrypicked as soon as possible, the patch is not too long (it is, but just because some comments movements, the code changes are small). Do you have sometime now?
<carlos> elmo, use cache revisions
<carlos> elmo, if you are using them already, next time will be faster
<carlos> elmo, unless you have less than 512 - 768 MB of RAM
<elmo> carlos: just 'baz cacherev' ?
<elmo> I have .5Gb
<elmo> if that's not sufficent...
<carlos> elmo, if you have firefox open or evolution... that would be the problem
<carlos> elmo, look at the amount of swap used
<elmo> it's not swapping
<carlos> then it's the cache thing
<elmo> baz is ""only"" using 150Mb for 'status' or 'diff'
<carlos> let me look at the faq, I don't remember the exact command
<SteveA> carlos: what is the branch?
<SteveA> carlos:  i can do it right now
<carlos> elmo, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup Look for the "You want a Revision Library" entry
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileA5LQg1.html
<carlos> SteveA, I don't have it committed as I want to use my trivial branch for it and I want to be sure it will be approved soon so I don't block that branch
<ddaa> elmo: "baz diff --link" if you have a revlib that will hardlink your tree to the revlib
<carlos> SteveA, if you are looking into it now, I will do the commit 
<ddaa> after that, diff will take about 10s and only a reasonable amount of cache memory
<ddaa> elmo: the launchpad tree has grown to the size where non-hardlinked trees have catastrophic performance, because they no longer fit in the disk cache.
<ddaa> hardlinking helps avoid full-text comparisons
<SteveA> you have plural_form and pluralforms.  be consistent.
<SteveA> carlos: why did you remove makeSubmission() from lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/pomsgset.py ?
<SteveA> carlos: i need to go out.  the code looks good, with those two points.  1. you have an inconsistency between the local variable plural_form and the attribute name pluralforms.  it looks odd when used in the same block of code.  2. i don't understand why the operation makeSubmission() is removed from interfaces/pomsgset.py
<carlos> SteveA, it was removed because we are not supposed to use it anymore from the Interface
<SteveA> then it should have an _ in front of the name
<carlos> SteveA, about the plural_form vs. pluralforms... I was following PEP-8 
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> that doesn't look pep-8ly to me
<carlos> SteveA, local variables as foo_bar isn't pep-8?
<SteveA> is "pluralforms" one word or two?
<SteveA> if it is one, then its singular is "pluralform"
<jblack> stevea: You catch that? 
<SteveA> if it is two, then, it should be pluralForms or plural_forms, and the singular is plural_form
<SteveA> jblack: what?
<carlos> SteveA, plural forms, two words
<jblack> That jdub and I are meeting on or after the 15th, due to traveling (location, time and otherwise)
<SteveA> okay, cool
<SteveA> carlos: then, the method name (or whatever it is) is wrong
<SteveA> but, you should be consistent with it.
<carlos> SteveA, when will be done the migration to PEP-8 for all db fields?
<SteveA> i don't know
<SteveA> i'm going out.  back later.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<bradb> wooo! bag finally made it home! i've finally got my BIKINI!
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<Kinnison> bradb: so long as you don't go exposing yourself to men up mountains
* Kinnison waves and heads to the cinma
<bradb> i missed my chance for a waxing
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> ciao
<bradb> later
<mpt> FAILED (failures=65, errors=30)
<mpt> woohoo
<salgado> ddaa, would you share your super powers with me, so I don't need to bother you all the time?
<salgado> it'd be great if I still had access to the production database. I'm pretty sure the problem mdz raised is related to people doing evil stuff manually in the db
<ddaa> salgado: I think that would be abusing the powers that were imparted to me.
<ddaa> I think you should ask somebody like in charge about getting a privs upgrade.
<salgado> ddaa, just to make sure, you don't have access to the production database, do you?
<salgado> is there anybody with access to the production or staging database here? I need to run a query to see if the teamparticipation is correctly populated for a given team
<salgado> elmo, can you do that for me? ^^
<ddaa> salgado: I have access to prod
<ddaa> through the importd user
<bradb> Is there a way in Python code to do the equivalent of the required:launchpad.Edit stuff?
<bradb> Actually, n/m, I'm going to solve this in a different way
<mpt> bradb: what are you working on?
<bradb> finishing up release targeting.
<bradb> "Applying 70 revisions ...." :/
<mpt> only 70?
<jordi> carlos: ping
#launchpad 2006-08-07
<spiv> Morning everyone.
<purple_cow> Can I get some administrative help?  I need the no language deleted from https://launchpad.net/products/xchat-gnome/trunk/+pots/xchat-gnome
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<bluefoxicy> hi
<lifeless> I want to make a spec on pqm
<lifeless> but have it visible in the bzr project
<lifeless> is that possible ??
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> bzr product
<lifeless> mpt: any suggestions for https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/0.10-release-process ?
<mpt> lifeless, arrange the dependency levels horizontally instead of vertically
<mpt> That way you know they're only ever going to be three ovals wide, so they're less likely to overflow
<mpt> Also, the specification shouldn't link to itself
<mpt> and "Remove Dependency" should have a "-" icon, not a "+" icon
<bluefoxicy> mpt: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/automated-problem-reports
* bluefoxicy sees 4 ovals deep
<mpt> Oh, so it's unlimited depth?
<mpt> Then there's no hope
<mpt> But, rounded rectangles would be more compact than ovals
<bluefoxicy> to be fair I think I'm the only one to cause that situation with my whoring of pitti's spec :)
<bluefoxicy> mpt:  there's another spec that I haven't made that would have I think 6 horizontal dependencies
<bluefoxicy> I haven't added it to +spec/ because, well, people would think I'm crazy.
<mpt> And, the clickable items in the graph should look more clickable.
<mpt> And, "Dependency tree:" shouldn't end in a colon.
<bluefoxicy> invert colors when mouse passes over?  :P
<bluefoxicy> oho it's a map
<mpt> No, that wouldn't make them look more clickable until it was too late
<mpt> lifeless / BjornT / spiv, where is the latest location of the zope tree?
<mpt> bzr pull --remember sftp://sodium.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2/ gives me "0 revision(s) pulled"
<BjornT> mpt: what does bzr revno in your zope tree say?
<mpt> BjornT, 36
<BjornT> mpt: ok, then it should be up to date, i think. that's the revision containing stub's test setup changes.
<BjornT> mpt_: ok, then it should be up to date, i think. that's the revision containing stub's test setup changes.
<mpt_> ok, thanks BjornT 
<sabdfl> BjornT: do you know how i use stub's mechanism to leave a message to be displayed on the next page load?
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> BrowserNotificationMessages
<sivang> morning
<Sp4rKy> elmo ping ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: not currently possible, would you like to write a spec on how that would look-and-feel?
<sivang> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hi sivang
<carlos> morning!
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> sivang: hey dude!, how's going?
<sivang> carlos: fine, fine, you?
<carlos> well... I would prefer to have more vacations ;-)
<lifeless> sabdfl: added that as a TODO
<sivang> carlos: heh
<carlos> but is time to start working again...
<ddaa> Good morning.
<sivang> morning ddaa 
<ddaa> Hi sivang
<Sp4rKy> please
<Sp4rKy> i've an @ubuntu.com adress but doesn't appears to LP
<lifeless> Seveas: do you run ubugtu ?
<Seveas> lifeless, yes
<lifeless> suggestion for you
<lifeless> in a single channel, if a bug is mentioned twice in a short period, STFU about it :)
<lifeless> (optionally check if its changed its summary or status I guess)
<Seveas> that's a plan
<lifeless> ubugtu can get quite disruptive otherwise
<Seveas> I'm not near the code now, could you file it as a bug (product: ubuntu-bots)
<lifeless> done
<Seveas> ta
<carlos> Sp4rKy: did you added and confirmed it ?
<carlos> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> carlos: hi
<carlos> lifeless: should the 'launchpad' user have access to staging's database as the user 'postgres' ?
<lifeless> no
<carlos> hmmm... I think stuart suggested that in one email... perhaps he was talking about my user. Let me try..
<lifeless> access as postgres will give you access to all the user passwords etc
<lifeless> so its tightly constrained even on staging
<carlos> lifeless: ok, it has, but if you select the right database
<Sp4rKy> carlos i have to add it manualmly ?
<carlos> Sp4rKy: I think so
* carlos out for 15 minutes
<Sp4rKy> but it is forwarded to my other adress :/
<spiv> Sp4rKy: yeah, @ubuntu.com addresses aren't automatically added to launchpad at the moment.  So long as you can receive mail there, you should be able to add it to your existing launchpad account just fine, though.
<Sp4rKy> k
<sabdfl> malcc: morning. did kiko catch you on friday?
<ddaa> lifeless: jamesh: mpool: spiv: bazaar meeting in 51 minutes, please put proposed agenda items on the wiki
<ddaa> jamesh: is SteveA somewhere around?
<carlos> lifeless: about our previous talk
<malcc> sabdfl: Morning, I saw his email about a soyuz design session this week
<carlos> lifeless: launchpad user on asuka has rights to connect as postgres user
<carlos> I got an error because I was connecting to the wrong database
<sabdfl> malcc: tomorrow ok?
<malcc> sabdfl: Tomorrow is fine, but I'll have to be back in town for 6pm
<sabdfl> i was thinking we would do it at Docklands, sound OK?
<malcc> Yes, that's fine. Is that the novotel near the exhibition center where I was interviewed?
<jamesh> ddaa: he is here, but talking
<sabdfl> yes
<carlos> danilos: I just handled XaraLX translations, if he confirms that everything is ok, I will request the removal on production
<danilos> carlos: ok, can you also send me the queries, so I at least have them in case of a need
<carlos> sure
<danilos> carlos: also, I'd like to have your latest stuff for edgy opening if it's not in your branch (it isn't, right? ;)
<carlos> it should be there...
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok, sorry for assuming incorrectly then :)
<carlos> the only changes I have on staging is to disable the statistics updates
<sivang> do I need to talk to mpt about a change that adds something visually to a page? (that is, it's outside controls and such)
<carlos> I need to push my changes to test them on staging ;-)
<sivang> malone #3186
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3186 in blueprint "New spec form has undescribed no-capitals constraint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3186
<danilos> carlos: sure, go ahead :)
<danilos> carlos: I've got another "critical" bug to work on, so I'll do that now
<carlos> cool
<sivang> ah oops, not a change actually, only a small addition. cool
<jamesh> lifeless: have you had a chance to look at packaging the tickcount module yet?
<sivang> labas SteveA 
<lifeless> jamesh: meep meep meep.
<lifeless> I got distracted by debian changing python policy
<SteveA> h isivan
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm packaging it for Ubuntu right ?
<SteveA> lifeless: what's the python policy change?
<lifeless> SteveA: rather than having python-FOO and python2.4-FOO for regular python packages, there is now a system that builds a symlink farm for all installed pythons
<SteveA> I see
<lifeless> and thus you have just one python-FOO package which supplies the module to all pythons
<SteveA> does this work in all cases/
<SteveA> ?
<sivang> lifeless: What are you packaging ?
<lifeless> sivang: tickcount
<SteveA> I'd guess there are exceptions where there are different released versions for different pythons
<sivang> lifeless: ah, cool
<lifeless> sivang: a diagnostic extension SteveA wrote
<sivang> lifeless: I know, I already looked at it :-)
<lifeless> SteveA: right. its made the common case much simpler. The uncommon case still needs separate packages for each python
<sabdfl> https://help.launchpad.net/ComingFeatures/EssentialSpecificationSubscribers
<sabdfl> need a star that is less obviously from google :-)
<lifeless> SteveA: i.e. binary modules, or incompatible python codebases for different pythons etc
<sivang> sabdfl: oh, goody
<jamesh> lifeless: I think that was the plan
<lifeless> jamesh: 'we' have been involved with it
<lifeless> I dont know if edgy is doing the transition yet... I'll ask
<sabdfl> jamesh: will you update your scheduler to look at SpecificationSubscription.essential when that lands, please?
<lifeless> ok, edgy has. cool
<jamesh> sabdfl: sure.
<sabdfl> jamesh: there is also a DISCUSSION state for specs
<sabdfl> so drafting vs discussion can be explicit
<sabdfl> i.e. if the state is discussion, then it needs a discussion session
<sabdfl> if the state is drafting, then it needs drafting
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<sivang> sabdfl: this is result of the weekend hacking? :-)
<danilos> carlos: on xaraxl issue: do you have a list of translators whose translations we should keep?
<lifeless> ddaa: is it meeting time ?
<danilos> carlos: perhaps it's better to do queries in the form of "person NOT IN ..."
<ddaa> Yup
<ddaa> Finishing preparing.
<carlos> danilos: I prefer to remove only the ones that I was told to remove
<carlos> danilos: and remove later anything else
<carlos> than remove something by mistake
<danilos> carlos: well, from the last email he sent I got the impression that he sent the list of translators who are allowed to translate it
<carlos> just because someone forgot to gave me that name...
<ddaa> jamesh: -> #launchpad-meeting
<carlos> danilos: he sent the list of allowed, and the list we should remove
<carlos> but we cannot undo removals
<danilos> carlos: yeah, it makes sense, but it's a much more clear-cut 
<carlos> so I prefer to take the less destructive operation ;-)
<danilos> I agree, but how come there is a romainian single translated entry?
<danilos> s/romainian/romanian/
<carlos> danilos: URL?
<danilos> carlos: well, read the Neil's response
<carlos> I see...
<carlos> let me check
<danilos> carlos: https://staging.launchpad.net/products/xaralx/0.4/+pots/xaralx/ro/+translate?batch=10&show=translated, space is translated
<carlos> yeah, I saw it
<danilos> carlos: though, it's on production as well
<danilos> how does one tell who did the translation?
<carlos> yeah, seems like that guy did translations after we close it
<carlos> danilos: well, that's one of our remaining UI bugs
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok, I don't think I am assigned to that one :)
<sivang> Can anyone please tell me, where I find the files/templates responsible for example, for what the +addspec page contains when access? (specifically stationary text on that page)
<carlos> sivang: look inside zcml/ directory
<matsubara> sivang: you should look on the zcml for the addspec 
<carlos> there you have the link between the pagetemplates and the URLs
<sivang> carlos, matsubara : gazil thanks.
<sabdfl> stub: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filexJOZb6.html
<sabdfl> please review, and if ok let me have a number? thanks
<sabdfl> sivang: it's the visible tip of the weekend, yes
<danilos> stub, carlos: if I run a query, and later modify it slightly, how do I purge postgres' cache so I can time it again?
<carlos> danilos: no idea
<carlos> danilos: perhaps restarting postgres...
<danilos> carlos: well, I guess I can't do that with staging ;)
<carlos> right ;-)
<mpt> grumph
<carlos> danilos: anyway, timing things on staging in the morning is not a good idea
<carlos> danilos: language packs are being generated atm
<mpt> Who knows about KarmaContext? salgado I guess
<sivang> matsubara, carlos : I've found specification-add.pt but I can't see where to change the text explaining about the rules for the .name attribute
<sivang> hey mpt 
<danilos> carlos: well, I am looking for really big differences (like a hundred times faster, so I don't care about the 10x slowdown) don't know if language-pack generation cares :)
<mpt> hi sivang, how's hacking
<danilos> mpt: carlos should know about karmacontext as well :)
<sivang> mpt: good , good, started to get along with testbrowser, even converting 2 tests in specs/ to testbrowser, just to make my patch look cooler to kiko ;-)
<sivang> mpt: part of a fix to malone #52038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52038 in blueprint "Please rename "Braindump" state to "New"" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52038
<carlos> danilos: no, language packs doesn't care about it
<carlos> sivang: is an edit or add form ?
<sivang> carlos: add form
<sivang> carlos: "Register a feature specification.."
<carlos> sivang: in that case, I guess the form is autogenerated and you can get those descriptions from the interface
<carlos> inside the  interfaces/ directory
<sivang> right, looking there then
<carlos> we use the interfaces documentation to render those forms
<sivang> cool, tanks
<sivang> err, thanks that is
<carlos> mpt, danilos: I know a bit of that, but just because I talked with salgado about the spec
<carlos> mpt: what do you need?
<mpt> carlos, two of my branches failed PQM in lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/karmacontext.txt
<mpt> And I wasn't touching karma stuff in either of them
<carlos> could I see the error?
<mpt> one moment
<danilos> carlos: sorry, I thought you were also the one to implement it
<carlos> I don't know anything about those tests but perhaps I see something obvious that gives you a clue...
<carlos> danilos: no ;-)
<jamesh> mpt: I have a fix for the karmacontext bug, but couldn't land it due to 30-mergepeople.txt errors
<mpt> heh
<jamesh> the test in question is unreliable
<mpt> jamesh, is that 30-mergepeople.txt problem the one that's been around for months?
<danilos> guys, guys, can't you write bug-freeTM code? :P
<spiv> jamesh: hah.
<jamesh> mpt: I think so
<mpt> ok, I'll queue up after you then jamesh
<mpt> unless it's an easy fix that I can try landing as well
<spiv> danilos: it's writing bug-free tests that's the tricky bit sometimes ;)
<mpt> Writing test-free bugs, on the other hand, that's easy
<lifeless> bug 51130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51130 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot rename a branch I own" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51130
<danilos> spiv: then lets skip that step \o/
<danilos> mpt: yeah :)
<jamesh> mpt: this is the fix I made: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filerkk5v9.html
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, so dyson
<lifeless> jamesh: I think: 1/ eliminate recursion, 2/ leave the version constraints etc at the moment - see how it goes
<lifeless> jamesh: we can add recursion if needed, or do globl matching for x dirs - i.e. location/*/*.tar.gz in the future
<jamesh> lifeless: it sounds like eventually we want another field to say whether recursion is required
<lifeless> right, but lets iterate
<lifeless> how does that sound ?
<lifeless> is it compatible with the feedback you got ?
<jamesh> sounds good.
<jamesh> turning off recursion should hopefully get it to do something
<lifeless> ok, thats good. I realise it will be a bit before you get back to it, but I'm really keen to get this deployed - so please let me know if you get other things assigned to you that will delay this
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 8 minutes
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<jamesh> mpt: you could try putting that fix in and see if you can merge successfully
<jamesh> mpt: perhaps that'll make the 30-mergepeople.txt test go away for me :)
<mpt> Yes, I've stuck it in both branches (momentarily flummoxed by that test not yet existing in one of the branches:-)
<mpt> ah, foo, with a repository I can't push multiple branches simultaneously
<sivang> carlos, matsubara : yay, found it.
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 4 minutes
<carlos> sivang: hint, use "grep -r 'the string you want to find'"
<carlos> it's really helpful to learn where are those strings
<spiv> I often type "grep -Irn ...", it's a handy combination of flags.
<spiv> The -I is a really lazy way to filter out .pyc files :)
<sivang> carlos: tried with -ril, which gave nothing when I searched for "mozilla-type-ahead-find, postgres-smart-serial." that appear is examples for spec names.
<mpt> ahhhh, nifty
<carlos> I see
<sivang> carlos: was probably a bad search string...
* sivang mans about -I
<sivang> spiv: oh cool!
<lifeless> review meeting time
<SteveA> lifeless: any plans to do the conversion of old branch data onto sodium?
<lifeless> SteveA: after the meeting please
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<SteveA> i typed that before you said "meeting time" :-)
<lifeless> 20:59 < lifeless> review meeting time
<lifeless> 21:00 < SteveA> lifeless: any plans to do the conversion of old branch data onto sodium?
<lifeless> not as far as my irc client knows :)
<SteveA> I'd like to add to this agenda "reviewing Trivial branches"
<SteveA> or "trivial commits"
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> whose here ?
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<spiv> me
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<SteveA> my here
<jamesh> here
<lifeless> next meeting - monday coming, same time ?
<SteveA> +1
<BjornT> here
<lifeless> 2006-08-15 at 1100 UTC. it is
<spiv> sure
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> 11 branchs in the main queue
<lifeless> oldest is 51 days which I believe to be bogus
<lifeless> jamesh: any input on that rather large # ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I think the branch was entered with a cut-n-pasted date originally and my code believes the dates for new branches
<lifeless> this has happened before
<jamesh> either that or it picked up the date from the last time cprov put the branch up
<spiv> I'm curious about why after 9 days salgado still hasn't reviewed a one-line change of mine ;)
<lifeless> it really screws up the process. Can you make analysing and fixing this a high priority please? (If SteveA agrees)
<jamesh> since he's used "cprov/launchpad/queue-ui" as a long running branch
<spiv> jamesh: can you perhaps 
<lifeless> other than that : Oldest (non-bogus date) is 16 days with steve, then 12 with kiko and 10 with jamesh. Our sevice level is slipping
<spiv> extract the date of the earliest unmerged revision in the relevant branch?
<lifeless> I mailed the reviews list last week with a nag.
<lifeless> spiv: jamesh: I've no opinion about the best way to implement - can you discuss post-meeting ?
<SteveA> the 16 day thing is blocked on some production changes
<lifeless> SteveA: doing the review is blocked ?
<SteveA> yes.  I don't want to look at it before I know what it needs to fit with.
<lifeless> ok. This should be work-in-progress then surely ?
<SteveA> I'm -0 on jamesh analysing and fixing a problem caused by people not using [@DATE@]  correctly
<SteveA> I think we should tell people just to use [@DATE@]  by email and in the next launchpad dev meeting
<lifeless> (if what its fitting with is not done yet, how can it be ready to review ?)
<SteveA> and only if that fails to address the problem
<SteveA> to look for a technological solution
<SteveA> lifeless: that branch can be moved to w-i-p
<SteveA> it can be WIPed from my queue
<lifeless> SteveA: in this sort of situation, please do that rather than sitting on the branch. 
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> I'm moving it now
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> is there a similar issue with flacoste/launchpad/tt-search ?
<lifeless> which is in kiko's queue 
<SteveA> no idea
<lifeless> jamesh: david/launchpad/importd-bzr-native is in your queue. You've been overseas for an extended duration right ?
<spiv> (Thinking of [@DATE@] , it appears salgado forgot it entirely for a branch of his in my queue, so I'm +1 on a reminder about it by email/at the lp meeting)
<lifeless> ok, lets do an email reminder - SteveA can you do the agenda thing for lp, I'll send an email to launchpad@ after this meeting
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I'll try and get to my two oldest ones early this week, but the other two would probably be better to reallocate
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. BjornT is back, BjornT - are you willing to take flacoste/launchpad/tt-bug-fixes and cprov/launchpad/small-fixes ?
<BjornT> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> thanks - can you update PendingReviews ?
<lifeless> ok, that should reduce it from crisis situation
<BjornT> ok
<jamesh> updated
<lifeless> I'll send another nag email tomorrow, directly rather than just noted in the message header for everyone
<lifeless> thats to grab kiko and salgados attention
<lifeless> SteveA: you will be around when kiko and salgado show up right? can you draw their attention to reviews for me please ?
<SteveA> I'll be in meetings here
<SteveA> so probably not
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> BjornT: could you ?
<SteveA> lp infrastructure sprint in progress
<SteveA> I'm just taking time out for the bzr and review meetings
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, i'll do that
<lifeless> thanks!
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> trivial branch reviews (stevea)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we've talked in the past about adding links to the emails from PQM
<SteveA> so that reviewers can, with a single click, see the code changes that have been committed
<SteveA> this will plug a gap in our reviews, in checking that [trivial]  commits really are trivial
<SteveA> often someone thinks something is trivial, but it really is not
<SteveA> even though it is just a few lines of code, it has other issues
<SteveA> today, lifeless set up a branch browser on devpad.c.c
<SteveA> I've asked the admins to make the browser available to the outside world via apache + certificate
<SteveA> I'd like someone to make PQM emails contain links to appropriate places in the branch browser
<SteveA> lifeless: what needs changing in our PQM setup to make this so?
<lifeless> the email sending plugin needs code changes to add the link
<lifeless> the exact structure I dont have mapped in my head, but it will require changes
<SteveA> where is the code that needs hacking on?
<SteveA> i'd like to give this to jamesh to hack on
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-email
<lifeless> is the current email sending facility
<lifeless> we mirror the structure from balleny to sodium
<lifeless> so some local path algebra should be enough to setup the correct browser url, without needing PQM's magic URL knowledge.
<lifeless> jamesh: while you are at it, if you could review matthieu moys improvements which are in malone, that would be great - and it may well help what you are doing
<SteveA> there is a spec on what we want from PQM emails
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  For the browser URL, I think we just need a URL base and the PQM commit revision ID
<lifeless> yes, that requires signficantly more effort and a complete change in how the emails are generated and sent
<lifeless> jamesh: thats what I'm thinking too - just a new parameter to the plugin to add this link, turned on by the present of the URL base
<lifeless> ok, anything more on this ?
<SteveA> any idea where that spec is?
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PQMCommitMessages
<jamesh> lifeless: I guess letting the user provide a format string would be a good way to do it genericly (substituting in public branch URL, revision number and revision ID as needed)
<lifeless> jamesh: start with the simplest approach IMO
<lifeless> jamesh: which I'll happily let you define
<SteveA> that's all from me
<lifeless> ok, any other business ?
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> thanks for coming, meeting is done
* spiv -> dinner
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<SteveA> mpt: still around?
<SteveA> lifeless: and after the review meeting...
<SteveA> lifeless: any plans to do the conversion of old branch data onto sodium?
<lifeless> yes, plans, but currently I have no time allocated to that
<lifeless> nor any expected for another 7 weeks
<SteveA> lifeless: does it have to be you who does this, or could someone else?
<lifeless> someone else can ensure that all the data is converted and prepare a branch with the ghosts filled
<lifeless> stub or I have to do the actual merge of data into rocketfuel itself
<lifeless> plus I'll need to write a bzr script to refresh all the annotation data in rocketfuel itself, which is needed to get the right answers to bzr annotate
<lifeless> btw, right now you should get useful answers to annotate, just not complete ones - it will show the merged revision in the mainline
<lifeless> which you can see who it came from easily
<SteveA> wasn't so useful
<SteveA> I got lots of "pqm@.... " and only a few actual names
<SteveA> quite a few blank lines too
<lifeless> can I ask you chat with spiv / jamesh / me next time you try to do this
<lifeless> as it may be a UI issue
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I was chatting with mpool last time, btw
<SteveA> and I think he identified a UI issue from it
<sivang> Is it gramtically correct to say something like "May contain lowered case letters, numbers, and dashes only..."
<SteveA> but I don't recall the details
<sivang> ?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> "lower"
<SteveA> not "lowered"
<SteveA> and "lower-case"
<sivang> SteveA: cool, thanks
<SteveA> not "lower case" I think
<SteveA> in this specific case
<lifeless> SteveA: ok. gotta run, brain melting from multiplexing too mcuh
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks for the update about these things
<sivang> so only "lower letters" ?
* SteveA gets back to sprinting
<SteveA> sivang: no
<SteveA> "lower-case letters"
* SteveA gets back to sprinting
<sivang> SteveA: thanks.
<danilos> ha, the neighbour pulled carlos' cable out :)
<sivang> heh
<sivang> can I put a test that validates an interface's attribute description in pagetests/specs or should it be put in another place, testing not "real" functionality, but rather and interface's documentation?
<sivang> note that this attribute description is used all over, not just in specificaiton
<sivang> (s)
<sabdfl> SteveA: en route shortly. start lunch without me i'll eat before leaving
<SteveA> sabdfl: ok
<lifeless> night all, going v soon
<danilos> stub: ping
<sivang> ah no, my bad, this is only for specifications.
<sivang> ah, doc/specification.txt seems to be the right place.
<sabdfl> cheers lifeless, good work on the bzr 0.10 release management front
<sabdfl> BjornT: what's the email address to subscribe wiki pages to?
<sabdfl> in order that wiki changes be communicated to spec subscribers
<BjornT> sabdfl: notifications at specs.launchpad.net
<sabdfl> BjornT: thanks muchly. and the wiki just has to put the changed url in there, right?
<BjornT> sabdfl: exactly
* BjornT -> lunch
<sivang> kiko dude!
<kiko> hey sivang 
<kiko> how goes it
<sivang> kiko: can I send you a trivial that seems to me like it will fix #3186 , a proper error message is already there.
<kiko> sure
<sivang> kiko: cool, I suspect you haven't had time to review my patch ?
<sivang> kiko: (the big one..)
<kiko> sivang, will have time this week
<kiko> it's not very big though
<sivang> right, I shoudl have said "big"
<sivang> :-)
<danilos> kiko: review 44860, only test changes (this message tagged with "nag" :)
<kiko> gool
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Litle dumb question (it's been a long time since the last one :p)
<sabdfl> malcc: erk. i have a customer meeting tomorrow
<Yannig> On https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/oc, why is almost all showing as "new" whereas i've been translating for several months
<Yannig> ?
<malcc> sabdfl: Ok, I can fit around it if it's not all day, or we can go for Wednesday?
<sabdfl> wednesday 1pm sharp, my house ok?
<sabdfl> we have till 5pm
<malcc> sabdfl: Sure, send a map or suchlike, I've not been to your place before
<sabdfl> if we need to look at again we have some gaps thu, fri
<sabdfl> round the corner from the office in south ken
<sabdfl> clan can point you in the right direction
<malcc> Ok thanks
<sivang> kiko: sent.
<kiko> replied, thanks.
<sivang> kiko: yay!
<kiko> matsubara! happy to see you safe and sound
<SteveA> kikokik
<stub> danilos: pong
<danilos> stub: hi
<danilos> stub: I am trying to time a couple of queries, but after a first run, they are all very fast; how do I clean up postgres cache or whatever?
<stub> danilos: PostgreSQL caches in its shared buffers, which can be cleared by 'sudo -u postgres pg_ctlcluster restart', and using your filesystem cache, which can be replaced by reading lots of other files.
<danilos> stub: there is nothing I can do for staging? (I need to test with real world data, because I am fixing some requesttimeouts)
<kiko> matsubara, did you have a good trip?
<matsubara> kiko: it was ok. 
<kiko> not good, just ok? lemme guess -- crying baby?
<sivang> heh
<BjornT> kiko, salgado: lifeless asked me to remind you that you have pending reviews that are rather old in your queue.
<kiko> BjornT, I know. thanks.
<kiko> stub, ping?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<ddaa> kiko: hello
<kiko> ddaa, https://launchpad.net/products/bugzilla/main
<kiko> ddaa, if there was a bzr branch import for this, where would I be able to see it?
<kiko> (it says auto tested)
<ddaa> I'll herd the imports when I come back from workrave
<ddaa> you should have branch by the end of the day
* ddaa feels like his hands are about to fall off at the elbows
<ddaa> you would be able to see it on the productseries page
* ddaa workraves
<kiko> ddaa, thanks. we should probably move that information to the main product page.
<kiko> matsubara, at what time did you arrive at heathrow, btw?
<kiko> ddaa, do we have non-trunk imports?
* kiko pokes matsubara 
<ddaa> kiko: for cvs, no
<kiko> ddaa, all right.
<ddaa> for svn, since trunk is not special, we cannot really prevent them
<ddaa> esp. since imports will eventually become fully automatic
<ddaa> but they will not be attached to the trunk history
<ddaa> as a rule, we do not support non-trunk
<kiko> ah, right.
<ddaa> the +source page needs fixing btw
<sivang> how do I know when my patches have landed so I can close bugs and dance happily btw?
<ddaa> It's on of the medium importance things plan to do at the end of this month, or early next month
<kiko> great.
<kiko> sivang, matsubara will land them and update your bugs when he has the momemt.
<sivang> kiko: cool, gazil thanks.
<ddaa> importd is a fussy wore
<ddaa> whore
<ddaa> it only gives head :)
<sivang> heh
<danilos> kiko: will you have a spare moment to help me with bug 30602, or should I pester someone else? ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<kiko> danilos, I will have a moment, yes
<kiko> I'll ping you in a bit
<danilos> kiko: sure
<flacoste> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi flacoste 
<flacoste> hi bojrn!
<flacoste> sorry, hi Bjorn!
<kiko> danilos, ping
<flacoste> BjornT: you have been reassigned as my reviewer for my bug fixes branch, do you know when you'll have time to do the review?
<danilos> kiko: pong
<BjornT> flacoste: i'm reviewing it now
<flacoste> BjornT: great, thanks!
* flacoste winks at kiko
<BjornT> flacoste: what's the rationale for showing all menu options when a ticket is closed? (i.e, what's the use case for editing a resolved ticket)
<flacoste> well, the bug was about the bug linking for which I see a use case (way to document a bug)
<flacoste> and I asked kiko about the 'description' and he returned the question as 'why not allow it'
<matsubara> kiko: at 7:00, 7:30 IIRC. I was at the baggage retrievel at 8:00
<SteveA> malcc: ping
<flacoste> so I enable it, but honestly, I don't have any use case in mind
<malcc> SteveA: Hi
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<flacoste> BjornT: also, at the sprint, we discussed removing the possibility of editing the description of a ticket entirely
<matsubara> kiko: I'll land sivang's patch as soon as I have some time here.
<kiko> sure. as I said, when you have time
<flacoste> since a ticket is more like a conversation than a bug report
<ddaa> kiko: import herding done, there was a bunch of autotested imports (mostly stuff that got downgraded to testing after bzr-native), so it may take a little while before everything is processed
<SteveA> malcc: could you come to docklands for 1/2 a day tomorrow, to look at some of our webapp stuff -- giving out some of your apple webobjects experience?
<SteveA> kiko: would you be okay with this?
<malcc> SteveA: Sure
<ddaa> kiko: have a look at bugzilla tomorrow, it should be there
<Nafallo> ddaa: btw, why aren't the imported branches up-to-date. backuppc for example?
<matsubara> sivang: please send me the patch with the last modifications
<ddaa> Because the backuppc import is broken
<ddaa> interesting
<Nafallo> banshee is also behind ;-)
<sivang> matsubara: will do. 
<BjornT> flacoste: ok, sounds reasonable, it was mostly the description as was concerned about, and i agree that it shouldn't be editable at all. let's keep what you have for now, then. i have one small thing to comment on, though, i'll send an email.
<ddaa> Mh, banshee has one of those obscure cscvs failures, cannot help
<ddaa> backuppc problem appears obvious
<ddaa> if you are lucky, I may be able to fix it with minimal problem
<kiko> ddaa, you rock
<kiko> SteveA, I think not.
<kiko> SteveA, malcc has planning of Soyuz work to do before meeting with mark
<Nafallo> ddaa: nice, thanks :-)
* Nafallo will try to make ipv6 dns-lookup working in that app :-)
<flacoste> BjornT: do you want me to also get rid of the **kwargs in the mock object __init__ or only in the setup_menu function?
<flacoste> BjornT: otherwise, the setup_menu() can validates the arguments but I can still use the facility of __dict__.update(**kwargs) in the mock object constructor
<BjornT> flacoste: i was mainly thinking of setup_menu(). i'm not so concerned about ticket(), since it's not used directly in the tests. 
<flacoste> BjornT: fine
<ddaa> Some well meaning individual is changing the value of CVS modules of imports that are syncing.
<ddaa> I do not know who that is
<ddaa> so I broadcast it
<ddaa> DO NOT DO THAT
<ddaa> there's an explicit assertion so import fails if you do that
<ddaa> if the module changes, it's a different import
<ddaa> module renaming does not exist in the cvs model, it's changing history
<ddaa> and if the module was not renamed there is no valid reason to change the cvsmodule of an existing import
<kiko> ddaa, who could that be? only admins or source admins, right?
<ddaa> unless there's a bug in the permissions, yes
<kiko> I suspect a bug in the permissions.
<ddaa> kiko: can you investigate and have it fixed?
<kiko> ddaa, you're probably better equipped to do so
<ddaa> in short, only admin and source admin are allowed to change source details if importstatus is PROCESSING, SYNCING, or STOPPED
<ddaa> kiko: please, I have my plate full
<kiko> ddaa, best if you file a bug -- I'm also very busy
<ddaa> bah, let them burn
<ddaa> I need to fix that stuff eventually, but it's a bit down the todo
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> actually that's not it
<ddaa> sorry
<ddaa> it's a bug in the cvs module alias handling!
<Nafallo> yay
<ddaa> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome co -c
<ddaa> procman      -a gnome-system-monitor
<kiko> stub, ping?
<ddaa> What You Get Is Not What You Asked For
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> stub, do you have time for us to do the bug cleanup in production today?
<ddaa> weeginwhyaff!
<stub> kiko: IF you are happy with the existing queries, sure.
<kiko> stub, IF you give me a list of the bugs being modified, I'm happy with the first one, and I'll be happy to manually clean up the remaining set.
<kiko> stub, once that's done you can run a final delete of the bogus SPNs.
<kiko> stub, meaning workflow would be: a) list affected bug IDs b) drop source package name on bugtasks where that can be done c) delete all bogus SPNs we currently can d) tell me what IDs still need fixing e) I fix them f) drop the remaining bogus SPNs.
<ddaa> CVS = Confuses Virtue and Sinfulness
<stub> That will need to wait for quiet time then
<LarstiQ> ddaa: sounds like one for the bzr quote page? ;)
<ddaa> Feel free
<ddaa> That's the point of quote pages :)
<ddaa> Though I find weeginwhyaff a bit more catchy :)
<ddaa> and it also applies to hotel restaurants...
<LarstiQ> I'm not sure about the ee and one of the fs
<Nafallo> lol
<kiko> stub, quiet time?
<ddaa> ?
<kiko> stub, when would be a good time for that?
<stub> kiko: So we only wanted to do the update rather than both the update and the delete?
<stub> kiko: Bugs that will be affected by the update are at https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file9Nffg9.html
<stub> kiko: I've run the update. About to trash spns (will take maybe 20 mins)
<sivang> matsubara: sending now
<bradb> kiko: if you have time this afternoon, maybe we can walk through the nominate/approve/decline UI.
* bradb seeks refuge chez Subway, for the moment
* bradb & # lunch
<LarstiQ> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/bzr.dev/+bugs currently oopses, (bugs of a series), is that intended to work?
<sivang> matsubara: sent
<kiko> bradb, okay.
<kiko> stub, thanks.
<kiko> stub, ping me when that's finished and I'll start the bug cleanup procedure.
<jamesh> LarstiQ: bugs attached to product series has not been implemented/rolled out yet
<LarstiQ> jamesh: is it being worked on?
<jamesh> yeah
<LarstiQ> any idea when it will be rolled out?
<ddaa> yay, importd-bzr-upgrade up for review
<ddaa> almost
<ddaa> up for review
<ddaa> Please tell lifeless when he wakes up.
<jamesh> LarstiQ: no idea
<LarstiQ> jamesh: it would be useful functionality, we'll see
<jamesh> ddaa: there was a guy on #gnome asking about importd imports that were out of date and who to ask about it
<jamesh> ddaa: he left before I could talk to him, but I assume he was referring to the rhythmbox import
<ddaa> Rythmbox is borked
<ddaa> I just looked at the errors and fixed a few easy ones
<ddaa> Rythmbox is not one of those
* ddaa checks again
<ddaa> CVS.Error: File checkout did not give file data and did not indicate file was removed.
<ddaa> i remember I wrote that sanity check
<ddaa> it's a condition that should never ever happen
<kiko> a file is missing
<ddaa> that means that their cvs server is crap, or they've done bad things with their repository
<LarstiQ> the latter shouldn't be uncommon
<ddaa> Yeah, something like a file is missing that we still know about through the log
<jamesh> if I see him again, I'll ask if he did any CVS surgery around the time the imports stopped working
<ddaa> oh, i have extra logging
<ddaa> CRITICAL: 'E cvs server: warning: new-born rhythmbox/shell/rb-audioscrobbler.c has disappeared\n' CRITICAL: 'Remove-entry rhythmbox/shell/\n' CRITICAL: '/cvs/gnome/rhythmbox/shell/rb-audioscrobbler.c\n' CRITICAL: 'ok\n'
<jamesh> sounds like surgery
<ddaa> the CRITICAL are cscvs'
<ddaa> I guess I could teach cscvs to handle Remove-entry
<ddaa> with some extra context, for anal-retention
* stub kills the spn deletion and reruns it under screen :-/
<ddaa> Nafallo: backuppc is fixed
<ddaa> enjoy
<Nafallo> ddaa: nice, thanks :-)
<bradb> LarstiQ: targeting bugs to series' is what i'm working on right now, as part of the release management era of Malone
<LarstiQ> bradb: my use case is looking up if a bug was present in a version a user is using. I usually forget when exactly it is closed a while after it is fixed in bzr.dev
<bradb> LarstiQ: ISWYM. bug 424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 424 in malone "No distribution or version field" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<bradb> unfortunately, it hasn't yet been made a priority
<Nafallo> ddaa: oh. fixed didn't mean synced :-)
<ddaa> well, importd has synced it, now we need to wait for the update to be published
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> Will be there tomorrow.
<Nafallo> oki, thanks :-)
<kiko> LarstiQ, how would you propose fixing that problem?
<kiko> LarstiQ, ISTM that you're going to have to ask the end-user what version he was using
<kiko> and then you're going to have to record what version the bug was fixed in
<ddaa> jamesh: if you feel idle, it would be great to have a "Branch.pull_now" flag for those cases
<ddaa> so importd could tell the branch puller when it has new stuff
<kiko> which could be obtained from the release information tied to a productseries
<kiko> hmmm
<LarstiQ> kiko: asking the user for the version is less important for me to be done by launchpad, I can handle that otherwise
<ddaa> so we can get low latency w/o having to scan the 500+ importd branches every time
<kiko> LarstiQ, then.. what's the issue?
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah.  That along with making the branch pull intervals a bit smarter
<LarstiQ> kiko: but trawling through closed bugs, noting the date fixed, finding out if that was before or after a release, that is the issue
<jamesh> (backoff on errors, etc)
<kiko> LarstiQ, oh, you want something more advanced
<LarstiQ> kiko: infestations indeed
<kiko> LarstiQ, so what we could do pretty easily is match release dates with bug status change dates
<LarstiQ> kiko: I was led to believe the series attached to bugs would go a way to supporting that
<ddaa> jamesh: if we have that, we also need a knob for pull_now, usable by branch owner or admin, on the web ui
<LarstiQ> kiko: that would help
<kiko> LarstiQ, no, the series attached to bugs is actually an important distinction (how do you differentiate bugs fixed on head from bugs fixed on a branch)?
<jamesh> ddaa: sure.
<kiko> LarstiQ, but that would require you to be precise in entering releases. hmmm.
<kiko> LarstiQ, maybe I should contact freshmeat again... using a feed from them would be cool
<ddaa> I'm at 9+ hours, time to piss off
<jamesh> ddaa: are there any other knobs that would need to be pulled?
<ddaa> what do you mean?
<LarstiQ> kiko: are you familiar with the debian bts?
<jamesh> ddaa: never mind :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, somewhat
<LarstiQ> kiko: there is a 'found' command to keep track of versions that suffer from a bug
<kiko> LarstiQ, ah, like infestations. I always found that approach Too Much Work<tm>
<LarstiQ> kiko: which is rather of use for keeping track of security bugs across stable/testing/unstable
<LarstiQ> kiko: well, the current situation where a bug disappears after it is closed on the trunk is Too Much Work too
<kiko> LarstiQ, having multiple series handles that use case without the nitty-gritty of handling the individual versions.
<kiko> they are separate things, versions from series, though.
<kiko> jamesh, email sent -- looked at about 100 bugs today so the python people should be happy now :)
<kiko> stub, how's that run going? can you get me the other bug IDs I need to clean up?
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<stub> kiko: Still running
<bradb> kiko: pong
<jamesh> kiko: in answer to the user names issue, we don't get the display name for users in all situations (e.g. commenters), so I wasn't including it.
<bradb> kiko: i'm just writing a few more tests
<jamesh> kiko: I did run a script to set up the person records for all Python developers beforehand, which did add displaynames
<bradb> kiko: I'll be ready for a demo in about 20 mins, if you have time.
<kiko> stub, wow. ok, thanks.
<kiko> bradb, sure. I have some issues with the advanced search that I'd like you to take a look at afterwards
<kiko> jamesh, the dump doesn't contain them?
<bradb> kiko: sure
<jamesh> kiko: the SF web pages only include display names for assignee and reporter -- take a look
<kiko> jamesh, ah right. but in the cases I showed you there /was/ a display name for the reporter and he was still imported as...
<kiko> jamesh, oh, maybe the problem is ordering?
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.  The code currently ignores the displayname given for the reporter
<jamesh> kiko: but even if it didn't, it would have problems if it first sees a user as a commenter rather than a reporter
<kiko> right
<jamesh> kiko: could possibly fix this with some preprocessing of the dump files and create all the users up front
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, as we could do for bug numbers as well <wink>
<kiko> okay, bbiab
<jamesh> kiko: fixing bug numbers is postprocessing
<matsubara> sivang, kiko: http://pqm.launchpad.net
<matsubara> enjoy!
* jamesh goes to et food
<sivang> matsubara-dinner: yay! thank you.
<sivang> my first landing, albeit very trivial :-)
<sivang> can I remove or change this branch's content ? I want to wipe it out and start fresh in the same place.
<sivang> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+branch/hubackup/ubuntu
<LarstiQ> this is so becoming a faq
<LarstiQ> sivang: in your situation, a bzr push --overwrite should do the trick, if used with a 'correct' branch
<sivang> LarstiQ: how do I know if the branch is 'correct' ?
<LarstiQ> sivang: you said you wanted to start fresh
<sivang> LarstiQ: start fresh on the supermirror, the branch I want to push has 446 revisions :-)
* bradb can't believe it's 16h00 already
<LarstiQ> sivang: well, just push that with --overwrite then?
<sivang> LarstiQ: okay, just wanted to make sure I know what you meant by 'correct', sorry if I bugged.
<LarstiQ> no problem bugging me
<LarstiQ> sivang: the issue is that removing a branch is hard, replacing all its content with --overwrite is much easier
<LarstiQ> sivang: for some reason, I'm not aware of stfp clients that allow an easy rm -rf
<sivang> LarstiQ: I see, thanks for the insight then.
<bradb> kiko: ping
<kiko> bradb, pong
* bradb msgs
<SteveA> hi sivang.  congratulations for getting a patch into RF.
<sivang> SteveA: thanks, looking forward to see the bigger one land as well.
<kiko> ('Invalid value', token u' ' not found in vocabulary)
<kiko> sivang, you could fix that one, eh?
<kiko> sivang, it happens when you type a single space in the sourcepackagename field when editing a bugtask
<sivang> kiko: /me goes to check
<sivang> kiko: do we have a bug report about it ?
<kiko> not sure, sivang 
<sivang> kiko: will check, and report one if not.
<kiko> cool
<sivang> staging's data is free for play right? (e.g. it refreshes periodically)
<matsubara> sivang: yes
<sivang> matsubara: cool, thanks
<matsubara> sivang: and congrats about the first patch :)
<sivang> matsubara: thanks :)
* sivang takes a look at IBugTask
<kiko> BjornT, did we land the linkify-tags patch I gave you a starter on?
<boim> newbie Q:  Seems too good to be true.  I just ask for free CDs?
<sivang> hrm, seems 'Choice()' ignores 'constraint=name_validator'
* sivang tries to udnerstand how to add validation to a vocabulary, or to respond differently form the default error to when something out of hte vocabulary was inputted.
<boim> how long does it take?  should I jsut ask for them instead of a long download?
<kiko> boim, you're in the wrong channel, but see shipit.ubuntu.com.
<flacoste> sivang: a vocabulary is a form of constraint, what exactly do you want to do?
<sivang> flacoste: so, I want to pass the value before checking it's in the range of the constraint, through the name_validator
<flacoste> sivang: I don't have enough context to be of much help
<sivang> flacoste: sorry, I will provide more:
<sivang> flacoste: As kiko noted above, when editing a bug task, and adding a whitespace somewhere in the name of the sourcepackage, an ugly error is shown
<sivang> flacoste: malone #55553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55553 in malone "sourcepackage name should have a proper error message when reciving bad input." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55553
* flacoste is taking a look at the bug report
<sivang> flacoste: so, realizing name_validator can do the job to validate a sourecpackagename, if I could pass the value recived in the IBugTask's sourcepackagename , before being checked in the vocabulary, through name_validator, I would be able to present a meaningful error message to a user . then if it passes through name_validator, what's left is to change the default error message when the value was not found in the vocabulary. Am I going in the right
<flacoste> sivang: ok, i see the problem, what is the form in question?
<flacoste> sivang: i don't think adding a name_validator to the schema would be of any help
<sivang> flacoste: okay, the form name is bugtask.py
<flacoste> sivang: either validate that in the view or add a view for the error type that is raised (that's the regular zope.app.form machinery)
<flacoste> sivang: it's BugTaskEditView?
<sivang> flacoste: not sure we're talking the same terms, where are forms stored in the source tree? :)
* sivang thinks he confused forms with interfaces
<sabdfl> sivang: easy mistake to make, since Z3 conflates the two in evil and mysterious ways
<kiko> ahem
#launchpad 2006-08-08
<kiko> Z3 uses interfaces to specify elements in a form 
<flacoste> sivang: it's normal, they are confusing but the relationship is that a form (or view) usually uses a schema (an interface) to specify the fields it contains as well as the validation constraints of that schema
<kiko> I'm not sure that is conflating
<flacoste> or like kiko said in less word :-)
<kiko> the launchpad tree makes it confusing though
<matsubara> sivang: i think the bug you just reported is a dupe of bug 52330, could you check?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52330 in launchpad "Reassign bug to binary package should just work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52330
<flacoste> sivang: in an edit form each field in the schema will have a corresponding widget and the widget usually delegates validation to the field (that's the Choice in your case)
<sivang> matsubara: /me checks
<matsubara> or perhaps bug 1922
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1922 in malone "Unhelpful "Invalid value" error when requesting fix for non-existent package/product" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1922
<matsubara> but i'm outta here
<matsubara> see you guys tomorrow
<sivang> matsubara: laters
<matsubara> good night all
* sivang reads all of the comments and builds some understanding. thanks for the help.
<flacoste> sivang: another important thing you will want to know:
<flacoste> field validation will raise an exception when the value is incorrect
<flacoste> each errors can be rendered differently based on its type
<flacoste> the widget will try to find a view registered for the specific type
* flacoste will now have to leave
<sivang> flacoste: thanks, see you later then.
* sivang wonders then if all views are under browser/*
<flacoste> sivang: feel free to ping me tomorrow if you need further clarifications on how all of this fits together
<sivang> flacoste: will do, many thanks.
<sabdfl> kiko, flacoste: it's absolutely conflating the two
<sabdfl> interfaces have Attribute's too
<sabdfl> which have no place in a schema
<kiko> sabdfl, doesn't it seem that way just because we store them all in the same place? I get that impression at least
<sabdfl> the worst example of this is cases where the same attribute needs to be on multiple forms, with different help-text
<kiko> if we had a place for forms/ and another for interfaces/..
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> yeah, I don't know!
<sabdfl> for example, the new SpecSubscription.essential field
<sabdfl> when you are editing YOUR subscription, the text wants to be different to when you are editing that of someone else
<sabdfl> z3 does so many things the hard way, it still amazes me that people fell for this conflating short cut
<sabdfl> kiko: that was a very good reply to the pythonista's again - thank you!
<kiko> sabdfl, trying hard to give us a really good public impression
<sabdfl> also, since you are Mr Review, there's this little branch i worked on over the weekend...
<sabdfl> *most* of the 3,000 lines are [trivial] 
<sabdfl> ;-)
<kiko> oh that's what that praise was about!
<kiko> well
<sivang> sabdfl: somewhere in the phillikon book, I think it explains that Views (= forms?) Are basically another type of interface?  But it's late so I may be remembering it backwards
<kiko> I have to finish catching up with commits
<sabdfl> kiko: praise was genuine, kidding about the review
<sabdfl> i'll put it in the queue, it's nice but nothing essential
<sabdfl> and i have a few tests left to add
<kiko> and then I will do two days of reviews
<kiko> well, one day
<sivang> and also, "haha" for the 3,000 [trivial]  lines :-)
<kiko> two days is hard because my inbox just goes boom
<kiko> but I'll start tomorrow afternoon if possible
<sabdfl> kiko: you're a hero for tackling the reviews, but it may be worth figuring out where the bottlenecks in our review team are
<kiko> I think rob manages them well -- main bottlenecks are when branches get assigned to me! :)
<kiko> (just ask flacoste)
<sabdfl> i'm a bit worried about this bradb-flacoste adapter love-fest
<sabdfl> bye-bye readability...
<sabdfl> "I've got an IFoo adapted to a IBar being passed to an IBaz through a security adapter and something's not working"
<sabdfl> help
<kiko> I think it depends on where and how it's used
<kiko> IBugTarget is something that would clean up some 200 LOC
<kiko> which is currently spread around separate classes
<kiko> keeping it together would be a maintenence plus
<kiko> would need to consider how it's used more carefully though
<sivang> going to sleep, night all
<sabdfl> night folks
<kiko> night
<bimberi> hi all, i've committed a fix to bug 55534, yet its importance remains at "Untriaged".  I don't seem to be able to edit that.  Should I be able to?  Does it matter?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55534 in language-pack-gnome-en ""Select Folders" in en_GB translation should read "Search Folders"" [Untriaged,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55534
<bimberi> ... or should i ask in #ubuntu-bugs ;)
<dsas> bimberi: You need to be in the ubuntu-qa team to change the importance.
<bimberi> dsas: righto, thanks
<dsas> bimberi: As far as I know rosetta commits are automatically imported into the repositories every once in a while.
<dsas> bimberi: So there's probably no need to worry :)
<bimberi> dsas: kk, thanks again :)
<bmonty> is there a way to get an easily parseable version of the information at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+archivemirrors?
<spiv> bmonty: I don't think so, unfortunately.
<bmonty> is the format of the current page likely to change?
<bmonty> I have a program that would parse the mirrors list in the wiki and then test them for the fastest one (like apt-spy)
<bmonty> I gave up on it because the mirror list format was changing and I had to keep reworking the parsing code
<mpool> hi 
<mpool> could we please have a list of milestones on pages like https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bugs
<mpool> ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> evening mpt
<mpool> hello mpt!
<mpool> where are you now?
<sivang> morning!
<carlos> morning
<ddaa> Good morning.
<carlos> stub: hi
<stub> hi
<carlos> did you have time to review my translation migration branch?
<stub> carlos: I need to do the code review do I? There doesn't seem to be a db patch in there.
<carlos> stub: the code review has a lot of SQL queries
<carlos> in fact most of the patch are raw sql queries
<stub> carlos: So when we create a new distro release, we need to insert maybe 10 million new rows into the DB?
<carlos> kind of, yes
<carlos> it took around 2 hours
<carlos> that's why I want a review from you, to see if you can give us more hints to improve its performance
<carlos> Steve told us to introduce a small delay between queries so we don't lock the whole database
<carlos> it will take more time to complete, but we don't need to close launchpad
<carlos> anyway, it will be executed only once every 6 months so I guess another option is to close it while doing the migration
<spiv> Without understanding the problem at all, it sounds like the ideal solution would be to not need to insert the 10 million rows at all ;)
<spiv> This sort of problem suggests that the data structures could be better.
<carlos> spiv: that would mean that any translation in dapper will not be reused in edgy ;-)
<carlos> spiv: we have an idea to implement a kind of inheritance
<carlos> so we don't need to do that amount of inserts
<carlos> but that's not viable in the near future
<jamesh> spiv: you borked the "state age" column on the pending-reviews page
<jamesh> spiv: should be fixed for the next update though
<plaes> Q about the Rosetta's database layout, how are the plural strings stored?
<Keybuk> checkrdepends on drescher appears to be broken ... it's exiting with an "unexpected end of file" error from gunzip
<spiv> jamesh: oops, thanks.
<jamesh> spiv: there is a pickled dictionary to keep track of that info, keyed off the branch URL
<Keybuk> oh, ignore me, -ENOCOFFEE
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, makes sense.
<carlos> plaes: as any other translation with the index it has
<carlos> plaes: why?
<plaes> carlos: I'm thinking of writing smth on my own ;)
<carlos> plaes: we map more or less the same information the .po file format defines + some extra metadata
<plaes> so, if there isn't any plural form, then the "msgid_plural" column is just empty?
<carlos> no, we use indexes for that
<carlos> 0 is singular and 1 is plural
<carlos> is much more simple
<carlos> is the way translations are handled
<plaes> what about languages with 3 plural forms?
<carlos> 0, 1, 2
<plaes> heh.. It seems that I need to take some "thinking simple" classes :)
<plaes> thanks, carlos :D
<carlos> plaes: do you really think you need a new project?
<carlos> there are some projects already out there with source available
<carlos> plaes: np
<plaes> carlos: well, I'm not the one who decides.. :(
<carlos> I see
<plaes> but the work you have done with Rosetta is awesome :)
<carlos> plaes: we have already 2 years of development ;-)
<carlos> stub: aren't we updating every day staging's database?
<stub> carlos: There is an RT job that needs sorting first (603? 605?)
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: is ok If I merge my translation migration branch?
<carlos> or should I wait too ?
<stub> To staging? Or to rocketfuel?
<carlos> to staging
<carlos> I want to do more timings
<stub> carlos: Go for i
<stub> t
<carlos> ok, thanks
<stub> If you need a new db, I can push one out but it will take a few hours to load.
<carlos> **** Staging will be down in 5 minutes for 5 - 10 minutes ****
<carlos> stub: no, I don't need a new database
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> is just that we are doing some migration testing and I found that the migration from yesterday was still there
<carlos> the migration is done, I'm just waiting for the OK of the product maintainer
<Yannig> Hello
<Yannig> Another dumb question: how is the translation memory organized as far as updating is concerned?
<Yannig> Sometimes, I find proposed something I've just translated, great. But it often occurs that something I know I translated weeks ago is not proposed ("yes" or "no" for example)
<carlos> Yannig: we only show suggestions that are newer than the translation that is being used
<carlos> Yannig: btw, hi :-P
<Yannig> Hi carlos :)
<Yannig> Yes but I'm just talking about untranslated strings
<Yannig> So there should be nothing newer :)
<carlos> that's a bug then
<Yannig> For example, I'm in front of Thunar translation, string #306, I'm pretty sure "General" was already translated yesterday and nothing proposed
<Yannig> (the same for the following one: "Name:"
<Yannig> I don't know how to report that kind of bug: I just can't find a rule when it works and when it doesn't :(
<carlos> Yannig: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/45196 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45196 in rosetta "Suggestions appear too late" [High,Confirmed]  
<Yannig> carlos> Let's see :)
<Yannig> But some do appear almost at once (I saw it when I translated simultaneously about-ubuntu and about-kubuntu)
<carlos> Yannig: is easy to know if it's that bug
<Yannig> But it may be that, I'll have a look at it now
<carlos> click over the save & continue button
<carlos> without adding any translation
<carlos> and return to that page
<carlos> if you see the suggestions, is the same problem
<Yannig> Fair enough, I'll try this next time :)
<carlos> ok ;-)
<Yannig> carlos> The same :)
<carlos> ok
<Yannig> Thanks a lot :)
<malcc> stub: Ping
<stub> yo
<malcc> Hi
<sabdfl> malcc: commented on the signed-PPA's thing
<malcc> We'd like to rollout to drescher including r3855, which had a database permission change
<sabdfl> malcc: main thing that will help us tomorrow is if you have a good visual representation of the Soyuz data model, in detail, showing all tables and columns
<malcc> sabdfl: I'll do my best; we might have to settle for a good visual representation showing the main columns, and a messy one we can refer back to for the full column list
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<Yannig> And btw, if someone knows how my Karma was multiplied by 10 during my holidays (without any translation from me)... :D
<mdke> Yannig: oh yeah, karma seems to have gone up a lot. It is pretty unpredictable
<Yannig> Mine or all Karmas?
<mdke> all, I think
<Yannig> OK
<carlos> Yannig, mdke: I guess it's because all my karma was removed
<Yannig> carlos> It's not removed: you have more than 600,000
<carlos> I think we have a fixed amount of karma to share between users and all my karma was removed, we split it between all accounts
<carlos> Yannig: sorry, I'm talking about my karma for translations
<Yannig> OK
<carlos> I got a bunch of it because some oo.org work
<carlos> and we removed it a couple of weeks ago
<carlos> Yannig: look at the karma like stock options ;-)
<carlos> they change every day up and down
<carlos> depending on the 'market' :-)
<Yannig> :D
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later!
<danilos> bzr ate all of my memory getting my system to a crawl, will fix for bug 50290 be in dapper soon?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50290 in bzr "Creating a branch in a repository chews up huge amounts of memory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50290
<kiko> SURF
<kiko> IS
<kiko> UP
<lucasvo> surf?
<kiko> how's it going up north
<kiko> hey matsubara 
<kiko> how's london
<matsubara> hey kiko, sunny day! 
<kiko> wow, that's a first :)
<mdke> 22 degrees of sunny
<jamesh> kiko: "not a very fast box"?
<kiko> jamesh, <wink>
<kiko> stub!
<kiko> how goes it up north
<stub> Thrilling as always
<kiko> yes london is the edge
<kiko> stub, did you manage to finish the bug cleanup?
<kiko> oh I see one bug left
<kiko> and one source package name
<kiko> cool
<kiko> stub, is there a way to discover what's holding on to a source package name reference?
<jamesh> kiko: we've updated the way the oops summaries group timeout errors
<kiko> jamesh, ah, really? tell me
<jamesh> kiko: it now groups them by the SQL statement pattern with the highest cumulative runtime
<jamesh> kiko: previously it was grouping by exception name/value, which was essentially by the last statement run
<jamesh> (which might not have been the problem statement)
<kiko> right, that's quite common
<kiko> great idea
<kiko> stub, ping?
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> hello SteveA 
<kiko> how's the sun
<SteveA> apparently somewhere outside.  it looks nice outside
<SteveA> it casts laser-sharp light on the proceedings
<kiko> SteveA, does stub not want to talk to me? ;)
<SteveA> stub is kinda busy
<SteveA> what's up?
<kiko> read up
<SteveA> summarize
<sivang_> re folks
<kiko> SteveA, ffs. there's still a bug needing cleaning up.
<sivang> flacoste: morning/afternoon :)
<flacoste> sivang: morning!
<SteveA> kiko: the database package cleanup stuff?
<kiko> SteveA, yes.
<sivang> flacoste: how are you? 
<SteveA> kiko: I'll interrupt stu soon
<kiko> <kiko> oh I see one bug left
<kiko> <kiko> and one source package name
<kiko> <kiko> stub, is there a way to discover what's holding on to a source package name reference?
<kiko> SteveA, thanks.
<flacoste> sivang: fine, i'm enjoying the speed up brought by my new laptop
<sivang> flacoste: oh nice, what kind of a machine is it? (/me has T43p)
* flacoste went from a niBook G3 700Mhz/640M to a Dell Inspiron 640M (DualCore Centrino 2Ghz/2G RAM)
<flacoste> it is bigger but a lot more performant
<sivang> oh, cool. I should also extend to 2G ram, currently I have 1GB it starts to not be enough...
<sivang> I just wish I had an nVidia GFX chipset, rathen then ATI
* flacoste is fine with the Intel 945M builtin: free working 3D driver
<stub> kiko: Getting there
<kiko> thanks stub 
<sivang> flacoste: so anyways, you've started explaining something to me yesterday, and as you offered, I'm highly interested to hear more, and try to solve at least partially, the bug from yesterday. Hm.., seems salagdo's commment sheds more light on this as a system wide issue..
<sivang> malone #4576
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4576 in launchpad "It's not easy to attach a custom error message to a field that uses a Choice widget and a vocabulary" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4576
<flacoste> sivang: salgado is right, it is a system wide issue
<sivang> flacoste: how hard do you thik it will be to fix it?
<flacoste> sivang: it won't be trivial, let's say challenging :-)
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, can you explain to me what bug 35631 was about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35631 in rosetta "Karma handling on Rosetta is broken" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35631
<kiko> the description is very unclear
<flacoste> sivang: I think we are already using a custom widget there, that would be the place to fix it
<carlos> kiko: that's already fixed ....
<kiko> carlos, that's why I said "was" about.
<carlos> kiko: hmmm the description is good enough, isn't it?
<carlos> in fact that was exactly what I fixed ;-)
<kiko> carlos, no, it's not. can you explain what the bug was about?
<kiko> and how we fixed it?
<carlos> we were giving karma to people that don't have an active launchpad account
<kiko> ah.
<carlos> and that weren't using launchpad to do translations
<flacoste> bradb: ping
<sivang> flacoste: I see, could you please direct me to find it's implementation and/or example code where we already did that?
<kiko> so now we do not assign karma to people without valid accounts, ever?
<bradb> flacoste: pong
<carlos> kiko: as a side effect, yes
<kiko> carlos, side effect? 
<carlos> kiko: we give karma only to people that use rosetta ui or the upload form as a user upload
<carlos> and to do that, they should have valid accounts
<carlos> so it's a side effect ;-)
<flacoste> bradb: what is the widget used to select the source package (in bug task)?
<kiko> carlos, ah. so we no longer assign karma for imports, is that it?
<kiko> I'm certainly confused
<bradb> flacoste: ISinglePopupWidget. your vocab has to implement IHugeVocabulary.
<carlos> kiko: we do, but only when the translations are not comming from upstream
<carlos> so if someone does an offline translation and uploads it, we give karma
<carlos> but the automatic imports doesn't give karma
<kiko> carlos, I /still/ don't understand :-(
<kiko> either this is very complicated or I am very dull
<flacoste> sivang: so the fix should go into canonical.widgets.popup.SinglePopupWidget
<carlos> kiko: Is not complicated at all....
<carlos> we have two sources for translations:
<carlos> - The ones comming from upstream.
<flacoste> sivang: you could override the _toFieldValue method (from SingleDataHelper) to raise a subclass of ConversionError instead of the generic one
<carlos> - The ones translated using Rosetta (either using the web UI or offline translations and later uploads)
<flacoste> sivang: after that, you can define a view for that specific error type which would display the error message
<kiko> carlos, what do you mean by "coming from upstream"?
<carlos> kiko: dude... do you really know how Rosetta works?
<mdke> those upstreams that don't use rosetta
<carlos> kiko: I think that's the problem here...
<carlos> kiko: any translation that come directly from source tarballs
<carlos> and that upstream already has (GNOME, KDE, etc...)
<kiko> carlos, oh. well, that's not "upstream" to me.
<carlos> the ones that doesn't come from upstream are the ones new that we get from Rosetta users
<carlos> kiko: that's upstream to me...
<kiko> carlos, surely you mean package imports?
<carlos> no
<carlos> that's just a small portion of upstream
<carlos> well...
<carlos> it's a big portion now
<kiko> hmmm?
<carlos> but shouldn't 
<carlos> when we start importing GNOME's CVS/SVN or KDE one
<carlos> directly
<kiko> do we import any upstream tarballs directly?
<kiko> I thought we only imported them via the buildds
<carlos> kiko: yes, all products with translations, for instance
<kiko> i.e. via packages
<carlos> not automatically, but we do such imports
<kiko> carlos, oh. where do we pull them from?
<carlos> kiko: atm, the maintainer upload them manually
<kiko> when the end-user requests an import, you mean?
<carlos> right
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> <carlos> - The ones translated using Rosetta (either using the web UI or offline translations and later uploads)
<kiko> and that's different from what you wrote there ^ ?
<kiko> ah, I think I see
<carlos> kiko: when you do an upload
<kiko> these people are uploading on a single pofile
<carlos> right
<carlos> and that they got from Rosetta
<carlos> and they update offline
<kiko> whereas the maintainer uploads a tarball with multiple pofiles and potemplate.
<kiko> I see
<carlos> that already have and that will be released with next tarball rollout that they release
<kiko> I see
<kiko> so I can see more than two ways of getting translations into rosetta, though:
<kiko> 1. end-user translates using the web application
<kiko> 2. end-user downloads pofile, translates and uploads
<kiko> 3. maintainer uploads tarball with template and translations
<kiko> 4. buildd assembly generates a tarball with template and translations
<kiko> 3 affects only upstream translations and 4 affects only distribution translations
<kiko> carlos, is that correct?
<carlos> yeah, you can split them that way too
<kiko> ok so far.
<carlos> 3 and 4 are handled the same way
<carlos> 1 and 2 are handled the same way
<kiko> well except that they go to different targets.
<kiko> so which of those 4 cases assign karma?
<carlos> 1 and 2
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> thanks, I'll update the bug.
<carlos> kiko: also, take a look to the doctest 
<carlos> I tried to document it
<stub> kiko: Email
<carlos> and feel free to improve it if you think it's not good enough
<carlos> kiko: rosetta-karma.txt
<doko> carlos!
<carlos> doko: !
<carlos> I didn't forget you
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> I'm just trying to handle all things I left open before my vacations
<kiko> stub, there is still one bug left.
<kiko> (as I said above)
<kiko> stub, ah, I think I see what happened -- somebody added it since yesterday :-(
<stub> Yup
<kiko> stub, can you nuke it too?
<stub> Yes. As can you I think ;)
<kiko> stub, the source package name? 
<kiko> I don't have root!
* stub runs the updates
<stub> kiko: You are a launchpad admin, no?
<stub> It needs to be done though the web ui
<kiko> stub, I am, but AFAIK we can't delete source package names
<kiko> stub, no, this bug will require a DELETE
<stub> So I will need to run that delete statement from the bug (?)
<kiko> if you look at it
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> bug 48263
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48263 in linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 "[regression]  Wired ethernet (VIA VT6102 Rhine II) and Wireless (RaLink 2500) no longer work under 6.06 (needs acpi=noirq blacklisting)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48263
<stub> Yup. One row nuked.
<kiko> ROCK ON!
<kiko> whew
<kiko> only 18 SPNs left to nuke
<kiko> stub, you know that query you did that said what tables referenced what?
<stub> I suspect I should nuke all the supportcontacts to invalid sourcepackages. yes?
<kiko> stub, is that something I can do as well?
<kiko> stub, yes.
<stub> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileJPSRgi.html
<kiko> stub, I nuked the ticket link there as well
<kiko> stub, so feel free to nuke those contacts
<kiko> and then the remaining SPNs
<stub> I've nuked the contacts
<kiko> stub, and now, just 17 SPNs remaining
<kiko> kill those and we can all go home!
<malcc> kiko: I hope you mean just 17 bad ones remaining, otherwise Ubuntu just got a lot smaller
<stub> kiko: All done
<kiko> malcc, oops, NOT THAT BUTTON!
<jamesh> that should make it a lot quicker to install
<kiko> jamesh, even quicker on those fast boxes you have in australia
<kiko> stub, thanks a million, owe you 10 beers
<jamesh> kiko: the fast box is in London
* kiko sighs relief
<kiko> stub, is it possible to produce a database constraint that requires a sourcepackagerelease for a source package name?
<kiko> and malcc, cprov-away: would soyuz work if we had something like that?
<malcc> kiko: We'd need the constraint deferred until commit time, as you can't have a sourcepackagerelease without a sourcepackagename - we'd get a chicken and egg job
<kiko> right. hmmm.
<malcc> Do we do deferred constraints in these parts?
<stub> I think we can make an INITIALLY DEFERRED foreign key constraint
<stub> malcc: Not yet - we haven't needed them yet.
<stub> kiko: Please file a bug and assign it to me or it will get lost in the sprint
<malcc> stub, kiko: If we have an initally deferred foreign key constraint, I'm pretty sure Soyuz will work; I can't see any reason we'd be creating the spn in a different transaction than the spr
<stub> malcc: If we care, the test suite should pick it up anyway ;)
<kiko> malcc, there is UI to create standalone SPNs, but that should also go away because it can cause pain (as we've seen).
<malcc> kiko: Cool, as a side effect we'll break some UI we don't want :)
<sivang> flacoste: thanks, I'll try to combine this explenation with some reading of the code there.
<kiko> heh
<flacoste> sivang: you'll also need to find a way for client of the widget to customize the error message: that could be an attribute set on the widget on initialization
* sivang suddenly feels he needs more of the phillikon to understand completely
<sivang> flacoste: so the attribute will be used to determine if to react to the error in a webish way (form notification) email , or xml rpc error etc?
<flacoste> sivang: no the attribute would be more like the vocabulary description: what values are expected
<sivang> flacoste: ah , I see.
<flacoste> sivang: otherwise the widget will still be limited to a generic 'Value not in vocabulary' message
<sivang> flacoste: ah cool, so that attribute will be set up with the proper error message and each client (bugtask, support etc) will set it accordignly 
<flacoste> sivang: yes, something like that
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going BjornT 
<kiko> and what are you up to this week
<BjornT> quite good, thanks. currently i'm working on finishing up the bug tags implementation, and if you give the final ok, i was planning to fix bug 30225.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30225 in malone "Attach files via email" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30225
<salgado> hey kiko! are you going to have some time for that shipit review today?
<kiko> BjornT, ah great -- see my email to mpt (about to go out) on the subject of tags then. Sounds good. I just want to make sure we are on track for the upstream bug workflow implementation!
<kiko> salgado, in the end of the afternoon possibly
<flacoste> salgado: kiko needs to finish my reviews first ;-)
<laszlok_work> jordi: ping
<BjornT> kiko: ok, i should be able to start doing some work on bug forwarding workflow next week.
<kiko> BjornT, cool.
<laszlok_work> carlos: ping
<kiko> BjornT, read my email -- suggestions in there for tags work! :)
<BjornT> kiko-fud: ok, reading it now :)
* bradb & # lunch
<flacoste> woohoo, running a page test went from 120s to 15s!!!
<LarstiQ> flacoste-lunch: nice :)
<kiko> flacoste-lunch, how?
<carlos> laszlok: pong
<flacoste> kiko: how I manage to reduce the pagetest run from 120s to 15s: easy: laptop upgrade!
<kiko> heh
<bradb> kiko: Will you have a chance to look at the RM UI?
<kiko> bradb, yeah, as soon as I catch up with reports)
<bradb> ok
<flacoste> anyone has an idea why i'm not receiving pqm's replies?
<flacoste> my requests get in the queue, but I don't get any reply back once they are out
<kiko> hey jamesh 
<flacoste> even weirder, if I send a bogus request - i do get a reply back
<jamesh> kiko: hi
<flacoste> (this seems to exclude a mail communication problem)
<jamesh> bradb: looks like mdz tripped over the "include attachment" checkbox
<kiko> jamesh, what was the last bug ID we imported from ubuntu?
<jamesh> kiko: from the main import, or overall?
<kiko> jamesh, from the ubuntu bugzilla import
<flacoste> kiko: who is responsible for pqm?
<jamesh> we missed a few bugs in the first import and had to import them afterwards
<kiko> flacoste, lifeless and stub mainly
<stub> lifeless is resposible, I'm irresposible
<flacoste> i'll mail robert then
<bradb> jamesh: context?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<jamesh> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/55698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55698 in malone "Attachment is silently ignored if description is left blank" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> jamesh: approximately, though, what's the bug number after which it's a safe assumption that the bug didn't come from bugzilla?
<mdz> it's ok if there are a few stragglers
<jamesh> kiko: from the look of it, bug 36280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36280 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-background-properties crashes on selecting a directory to add new file" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36280
<kiko> jamesh, can you grok what this landing means:
<kiko>   [r=BjornT]  importd CVS recheckout preserves Catalog.sqlite
<kiko> or BjornT 
<jamesh> there are twobugs with higher numbers with ubuntu bugzilla bug watches but they look like they were added manually
<jamesh> mdz: so anything higher than 36280 shouldn't be a bugzilla bug
<jamesh> (originally)
<bradb> jamesh: ah, strange, the cb is auto-checked for me. thanks for the heads up.
<jamesh> bradb: it is when the file entry field loses focus, but hitting enter in that field can submit the form
<jamesh> bradb: in which case the JS doesn't kick in
<jamesh> if the checkbox wasn't there, we wouldn't have a problem :)
<kiko> we could ignore the checkbox
<kiko> and we could use JS to enable/disable the fields
<kiko> jamesh, the problem is that the lack of checkbox can communicate a "you need to fill  these fields in" model to the user.
<jamesh> kiko: really?
<kiko> jamesh, and we don't really want bogus attachments..
<jamesh> kiko: how about using a collapsible field set?
<kiko> jamesh, well, yeah. put 4 fields in the for the end-user to fill in and part of the population will feel obligated to fill it in.
<kiko> jamesh, that might be a simple solution as well
<kiko> perhaps a better one
<jamesh> nothing extra sent back to the server, and they'll either see the colleciton of fields together, or none of them at all
<kiko> I don't know how well that would work given the fact that we already have a disclosure triangle there
<kiko> it's mostly a user perception thing
<jamesh> the JS should be able to handle it
<kiko> well I mean end-user wise
<kiko> two collapsed sections
<kiko> where do you put the button?
<jamesh> where the field set is currently
<kiko> jamesh, the fieldset is currently encapsulated by the expandable area for commenting, though
<kiko> my meaning is: will you have nested disclosure triangles? or something else?
<bradb> we could also just fix the auto-select behaviour to also select the cb when a filename is manually entered
<kiko> bradb, that's easy to do you know
<bradb> yeah, i'll fix it now
<bradb> unless somebody screams
<jamesh> kiko: nested disclosure triangles.
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> I don't know if I like that very much :-P
<kiko> jamesh, did you see my other question above?
<kiko>   [r=BjornT]  importd CVS recheckout preserves Catalog.sqlite
<kiko> do you know what that was about?
<jamesh> kiko: I can guess about it.
<kiko> jamesh, oh! please do
<jamesh> kiko: cscvs maintains a catalogue of the changesets it has previously imported from the CVS module
<kiko> jamesh, okay so far
<jamesh> it needs this because CVS doesn't have tree-wide revisions, and due to race conditions you could get different results if you run imports at two different times
<jamesh> (if you are doing an import while a checkin is in progress)
<kiko> I see.
<jamesh> so the catalogue is important when updating the import
<kiko> so does this mean that the catalogue is preserved when doing an update, or what is the "recheckout" part there?
<jamesh> I guess "recheckout" is something to get a CVS clean working copy, and you want to make sure the cscvs catalogue isn't lost
<jamesh> BjornT might be able to give a better answer, since it appears he reviewed it
<kiko> yeah, but he's awol and I want to finish this report. thanks!
<BjornT> jamesh, kiko: i forgot exactly when you do a 'recheckout', but it could be when the cvs location changes. then you need to checkout the tree again, and you want to make sure that your changeset catalogue remains the same. i'm not sure, though, it was a while since i reviewed that branch.
<kiko> BjornT, that's fine. thanks!
<solleth> hello
<mdz> jamesh: thanks
<solleth> hello
<solleth> can i request
<bradb> mdz: for bug 55698, did you manually type the filename in the field?
<kiko> request?
<kiko> bradb, no, I think he selected a filename and then just typed enter -- never leaving the field.
<bradb> kiko: i can't reproduce what i think you mean. what key sequence are you describing that will reproduce this?
<bradb> in epiphany, FF, and Safari, the cb is selected as soon as a choose a file from the File Upload dialog
<kiko> bradb, click on button. select file. press enter.
<bradb> wfm
<kiko> mdz?
<mdz> bradb: yes
<mdz> I typed it in
<bradb> kiko: so, my change fixes the problem mdz describes
<kiko> mdz, I don't think typing in the filename ever works on firefox, but ok.
<kiko> bradb, so r=kiko, update bug with information.
<mdz> kiko: sure it does; I did it the second time too
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<mdz> type in filename, tab to description(checkbox gets checked here), press enter
<mdz> bug #55695
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55695 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG when inserting PCMCIA flash adapter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55695
<mdz> attachment seems to have arrived intact
<solleth> hallo
<sebastienserre> bonsoir ;-)
<solleth> can i ask something bro
<solleth> please
<sebastienserre> bro ?.
<sebastienserre> i don't know what its means !
<sebastienserre> i'm sory, i'm a newbie here ..
<solleth> brother
<bradb> sebastienserre: bro == mec
<solleth> where i can get linux cd
<solleth> for free
<bradb> solleth: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<solleth> wait i see 
<solleth> thats for ubuntu 
<solleth> i looking for sunOS
<solleth> :(
<solleth> please help me Bradb
<ddaa> kiko: importd does recheckout when
<ddaa> changes are detected in the cvs tree (should not ever happen)
<kiko> solleth, SunOS is not linux, and you are not in the right channel. 
<ddaa> or when the cvsroot changes
<ddaa> that fix was prompted by the sourceforge cvsroot mass change
<ddaa> although it was needed anyway
<ddaa> kiko: do you have enough information now?
<solleth> how about suse 
<kiko> ddaa, yes.
<kiko> solleth, you are in the wrong channel
<kiko> solleth, try #suse
<solleth> thanks you
<ddaa> kiko: that's pretty old stuff, like a couple of months ago
<kiko> ddaa, yeah, from june.
<kiko> jamesh, tell me about this formlib-based-launchpadformview?
* bradb was wondering about that too
<bradb> that sounds like a hint that we should start using formlib
<kiko> heh
<ddaa> kiko: in short, that patch was needed to preserve correctness when a cvs repo we are importing from migrates
<kiko> ddaa, understood. I fudget the line a bit but you might find it interesting even so
<ddaa> I always read the highlights and the Bazaar section of your report with great interest
<ddaa> as I expect it's the primary source of information about launchpad progress for sabdfl
<ddaa> and other top mgmt
<kiko> ddaa, one thing that would be a major help to me would be slightly more end-user-oriented merge messages
<kiko> I know how you feel about large ones
<ddaa> I dislike long ones on multiple lines
<ddaa> on a single line, I mean
<kiko> but it really would help to have an idea of what the end-user could expect from that landing -- or just text that made it easier for me to add it to the report
<ddaa> yeah, I guess i should look at sending multi-line commit messages to pqm
<kiko> it will help me and you'll end up with better feedback as a result
<ddaa> kiko: but more often than not, in my work, it's hard to give a short summary of what the patch does to the user
<ddaa> I'll try to think of you the next time I use pqm-submit
<kiko> thanks
* ddaa goes to practise polski
<jamesh> kiko: the c/l/doc/launchpadform.txt file describes how to use the new form
<kiko> jamesh, is this rearranging form layout as well?
<jamesh> kiko: it can be used in pretty much all cases GeneralFormView is being used, and can replace the edit and add form views
<jamesh> kiko: we haven't changed the appearance of the forms
<kiko> jamesh, ohhhh. what about the FormLayout spec?
<jamesh> kiko: I think that kind of thing will be addressed later
<flacoste> jamesh: what's the advantage for using LaunchpadViewForm over formlib directly?
<jamesh> kiko: there are plans to use new widgets eventually
<jamesh> flacoste: it fits in with our existing view base class
<kiko> jamesh, that spec was to do with the layout of fields on the form.. 
<jamesh> flacoste: you can look at formlib as a construction kit for implementing view classes + a few sample view classes
<jamesh> flacoste: LaunchpadFormView is just integrating formlib with LaunchpadView, and make it not too difficult to migrate existing code over
<flacoste> jamesh: yes, but I don't see how the LaunchpadViewForm simplify things over formlib
<jamesh> flacoste: also, it should make it possible to add some interesting features to all forms later on
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, migration seems a valid point
<jamesh> e.g. on-the-fly validation
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  The stuff I landed is mainly infrastructure, so hasn't addressed the FormLayout spec yet.
<kiko> yeah.
<flacoste> jamesh: what would be on-the-fly validation? there is already automatic validation in formlib
<jamesh> flacoste: validation without hitting the submit button
<flacoste> jamesh: that would nice!
<BjornT> flacoste: one thing to consider also, is that we'll probably move away from the current formlib some time, in order to switch to a better widget framework. that will be much easier to do if all code uses the same base class.
<jamesh> kiko: for what it is worth, the new form base class does let you customise the submit button text
<jamesh> or easily handle multiple submit buttons
<laszlok> carlos: ping
<salgado> jamesh, is it possible to disable some of these submit buttons conditionally?
<kiko> jamesh, and does it fix the tab ordering as well?
<jamesh> kiko: not in the initial landing. The sketch in the FormLayout spec is close to what I was considering
<kiko> jamesh, ah, ok.
<flacoste> salgado: should be, that is part of formlib: you can put a condition on every button
<salgado> flacoste, hmmm. I asked because the buttons are created with a decorator, so I was wondering how to do it
<flacoste> salgado: @form.action(_('Label'), condition='name_of_condition_method')
<salgado> ah, cool!
<flacoste> salgado: other keywords are 'success' (method to invoke when the validation succeeded), 'failure' (method to invoke when the validation failed) and 'validate' (custom validation method)
<flacoste> salgado: beware though that there is a bug with the 'failure' parameter: you can't use a method name, you have to pass the reference directly
<flacoste> flacoste: that is zope issue 573
<salgado> only with the failure parameter? weird...
<jamesh> flacoste: we're using @action() directly, so that should work fine here.
<jamesh> the condition bit, that is
<flacoste> salgado: it's because of the parameters required by the failure handler, that issue is fixed in 3.3.0b1 and 3.2.1
<flacoste> salgado: there is a little gotcha with the condition, it is invoked before validation and as such it not only remove the action from rendering, it also prevents the action from being considered as submitted
<flacoste> bradb: does IBugTarget.searchTasks uniquefy its results based on bugs? or should the client do that?
<flacoste> bradb: I mean, if I do a text search and there are multiple bug tasks on the same bug will all bug tasks be returned?
<bradb> flacoste: yes
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~bradb/upstream_status.png
<kiko> bradb, checkboxes?
<flacoste> bradb: is there an existing way to just get the bugs?
<kiko> flacoste, yes, all bug tasks will be returned, but it is likely that you want that anyway.
<kiko> flacoste, I mean, the bug doesn't have a lot of interesting information attached to it.
<bradb> flacoste: no. why do you want just bugs?
<bradb> kiko: yeah, i think cb's might be easier to understand
<flacoste> kiko, bradb: IBugLinkTarget links to bugs not bugtasks, so no reason to present the same bug multiple time in the selection list
<bradb> kiko: and more flexible
<kiko> bradb, s/that have been/already/ ?
<bradb> kiko: right. maybe just "Show bugs fixed upstream" and "Show bugs not reported as affecting upstream" too?
<bradb> not report as, or not know to
<bradb> not known to
<kiko> bradb, yeah, maybe less text will be less daunting
<kiko> (I find those options long!)
<bradb> me too
<kiko> bradb, have an idea for a person whose account is not enabled yet?
<kiko> maybe an empty or faint outline of our regular ninja icon?
<bradb> kiko: an idea for what aspect of that problem?
<kiko> bradb, I would like a special icon to indicate somebody who doesn't have an active account
<kiko> essentially
<kiko> the main issue is that that person will not get emailed
<matsubara> what's the ninja icon?
<kiko> so maybe an email with a slash icon
<kiko> matsubara, our current person icn
<matsubara> the little guy without eyes?
<kiko> yeah.
* matsubara wonders how that looks like a ninja
<kiko> ninjas have no eyes
<bradb> right, that's hard to communicate in an icon
<flacoste> bradb: is ILaunchBag.user the right thing to pass as user parameter to BugTaskSearchParams? i.e. is it None when the user not logged in?
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~bradb/upstream_status.png
<bradb> flacoste: docstrings dude! :)
<bradb>       user is an object that provides IPerson, and represents the
<bradb>       person performing the query (which is important to know for, for
<bradb>       example, privacy-aware results.) If user is None, the search
<bradb>       will be filtered to only consider public bugs.
<bradb> flacoste: and it's a required arg, to ensure you don't accidentally forget it
<flacoste> bradb: my question was more about: is ILaunchpad.user = None when the user isn't logged in
* flacoste goes on to read ILaunchBag doc string
<bradb> flacoste: in a view, you should pass self.user
<flacoste> bradb: thnx, that answers my question
<bradb> np
<lifeless> flacoste: 'devpad.canonical.com' please, not 'devpad'
<flacoste> lifeless: yes, i changed that and it worked. but why didn't i get any message?
<lifeless> you tripped an unhandled exception, which I've added to my to-handle list
<flacoste> lifeless: nice to know :-) also do you think it would be possible for PQM to send in the reply the revision number that was commited with the merge?
* flacoste is willing to file a wishlist bug on that
<lifeless> please do
<flacoste> lifeless: in bazaar or launchpad?
<lifeless> are you subscribed to the commits list ?
<lifeless> pqm has its own product 'pqm'
<flacoste> lifeless: there is a commit list?
<lifeless> heck yes
<lifeless> arch-commits@l.c.c
* flacoste will definitively subscribe
#launchpad 2006-08-09
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko-zzz> morning mpt
<kiko-zzz> will you do a patch for bugtask-index for me :-)
* mpt reads kiko-zzz's message
<kiko-zzz> mpt, mpt, mpt
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> So you want me to reply here instead of USING E-MAIL? :-)
<kiko-zzz> no
<kiko-zzz> I want you to reply using bzr commit!
<mpt> ok
<mpt> What do you think of the idea of renaming tags as categories? That could reduce their overuse
<kiko-zzz> mpt, interesting idea, but why would it reduce its overuse?
<mpt> kiko-zzz, because more people would realize that tags like "biometric", "hide", "hot", "key" etc aren't useful
<kiko-zzz> heh, perhaps. but perhaps biometric is useful. :)
<kiko-zzz> anyway I'll sleep on it if you send me bzr commits :-)
<kiko-zzz> night
<mpt> goodnight
<mpt> BjornT, have you seen tag clouds?
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<lifeless> pong
<mpt> lifeless, would it have been very difficult to get PQM to accept devpad as well as sodium, rather than instead of?
<lifeless> yes
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> it would have been 'write new code' rather than 'change a config file'
<mpt> It's just that the idea of devpad was to *reduce* hostname churn :-)
<lifeless> and its now reduced
<lifeless> the next relocation will not involve changing the hostname - devpad.canonical.com will stay
<mpt> 'Course, now that we've done that, sodium will probably be obstinately permanent ...
<lifeless> NMP :)
<bluefoxicy> braaaains
<mpt> ugh, https://launchpad.net/products/arun.c.k
<ajmitch> that looks a bit out of place
<BjornT> mpt: no, i don't think i've seen tag clouds. what's that?
<mpt> spiv, ping
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<mpt> carlos, have you successfully submitted a merge into devpad yet?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> mpt: do you have problems?
<mpt> carlos, yes, bzr pqm-submit tries to merge into bazaar-ng.org/bzr/bzr.dev
<carlos> what do you have at .bazaar/branches.conf ?
<mpt> Exactly as written in <https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories>, but with all "sodium.ubuntu.com" changed to "devpad.canonical.com"
<carlos> mpt: did you try the --dry-run option ?
<carlos> to see what's being send
<mpt> yes, that's how I found out it was trying to merge into bazaar-ng.org
<carlos> ok, last check
<carlos> do you use 'bzr push' to push your branch ?
<mpt> yes
<carlos> that's the problem then
<carlos> edit branches.conf and remove the concrete section for the branch you try to merge
<mpt> I shouldn't be using bzr push??
<carlos> it's a bug
<carlos> mpt: bzr push adds a new section specific for the branch you push
<mpt> yes, I noticed that
<carlos> then, pqm-submit sees it and doesn't look for the shared repository info
<mpt> oh
<carlos> just remove it and try again
<mpt> hmmm, that's going to suck until the bug is fixed :-)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> brb
<mpt> carlos, that gives me "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://devpad.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/.bzr/branch/"
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> btw, the bug should be fixed soon
<carlos> if it's not already fixed
<mpt> I tried re-pulling the pqm-submit plug-in, but there were no new revisions
<carlos> mpt: did you see that the repository changed ? (I think lifeless said that a couple of weeks ago)
<carlos> mpt: from where are you sending the submit request?
<mpt> mpt@canonical
<mpt> I need to go home now, I'll mail the list about it
<mpt> Thanks for your help carlos
<carlos> mpt: ok. Btw, I mean the directory ;-)
<mpt> I remember there was some discussion about using a /code directory
<mpt> but I didn't see any decision about it, and the WorkingWithSharedRepositories page hasn't been updated
<carlos> well, I don't think it's the problem
<mpt> anyway, tchau
<carlos> What I want to know is if you sent the merge request from withing the working tree of your branch
<carlos> or from the repository
<carlos> he left... ;-)
* carlos will be back in 30 minutes
<carlos> later
<sivang> morning
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<carlos> danilos: ?
<ddaa> Good morning
<danilos> carlos: sorry, wanted to know what happened with our daily 10am meetings?
<danilos> carlos: also wanted to see if we're to do RosettaHighlights one of these days? :)
<carlos> danilos: well, I forgot them after the vacations... :-P
<carlos> rosettahighlights?
<danilos> carlos: you naughty, naughty boy :)
<carlos> ddaa: morning
* carlos hides
<danilos> carlos: like malonehightlights, see the mark's mail on list :)
<carlos> danilos: I'm a bit behind with mailing lists...
<danilos> ddaa: morning, did sauna feel nice this morning? :)
<danilos> carlos: ok, never mind that then :)
<ddaa> Ta, Y
<ddaa> I'm not in a hotel now
<danilos> carlos: I can then do that, and will let you go over it and correct everything :)
<ddaa> so I do not have any "fitness center" facility to enjoy close enough to be bothered
<danilos> ddaa: you don't have one home? :P
<carlos> danilos: go ahead, please
<ddaa> danilos: there are probably saunas as large as my whole appartment
<danilos> ddaa: :)
<carlos> stub: ping
<stub> carlos: pong
<carlos> stub: about your review
<carlos> the script I wrote is just to migrate translations from breezy to dapper, after that, the opening of a new distrorelease is called from the initializeFromParent method that is called to copy soyuz data too
<carlos> so that script will be removed
<carlos> should I change that? 
<carlos> or the soyuz copy also needs to shutdown launchpad?
<carlos> stub: ?
<stub> We can't afford to do this operation without downtime
<stub> What calls initializeFromParent?
<stub> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> stub: a script that is executed to open a new distrorelease
<carlos> let me lock for it
<carlos> stub: scripts/ftpmaster-tools/initialise-from-parent.py
<stub> carlos: Ok. So the verbosity issues apply to that script too - we can't run that script without downtime.
<carlos> stub: should I file a bug against soyuz?
<stub> And we want to monitor what it is doing.
<stub> carlos: If your code just prints to stdout, that should be good enough.
<stub> Or uses the standard script logging would be better
<stub> (not necessarily the actual SQL - just a notice on what step is being performed.
<stub> We can look up the SQL in the source code if we care, or interrogate postgres for that info)
<stub> gandwana app servers are going down for some testing
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> thanks
* carlos -> out
<carlos> I will be back in 30 minutes or so
* carlos -> lunch
<sivang> re
<salgado> morning flacoste
<flacoste> morning salgado!
<salgado> flacoste, I was planning to work on karma for the support tracker.  are you working on something that could conflict with that?
<flacoste> salgado: are you using events to assign karma?
<salgado> flacoste, in some cases we use, but not always.  I haven't yet checked what will be the case in the support tracker, but it's possible that I'd have to use them
<flacoste> salgado: well, i'm working on the +linkbug, +unlinkbug views, there are also changes to the addview that are pending reviews
<salgado> hmmm. okay.  I don't expect my changes will be too intrusive, so I think it'd be okay for me to solve these conflicts later
<sivang> morning salgado , flacoste 
<flacoste> morning sivang
<salgado> hey sivang
<sivang> hey salgado , I recerntly looked in our photos from Montreal, I remembered how fun it was on the mountain :-)
<salgado> indeed, that was a lot of fun! :)
<sivang> salgado: I especially liked the weather :p
<salgado> I have to admit that wasn't what I liked the most --too cold for me
<sivang> I recall you too were cold, but I was too hot since I was in very bad shape and it was hard following you guys when you were jumping gracefully from on the way up :-)
<sivang> It was a real excersize 
<ddaa> is pqm known under maintenance ATM?
<ddaa> blah
<ddaa> ddaa.attention_level = None
<ddaa> AttributeError
<kiko> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ddaa> is that the groan of the kiko in the morning?
<kiko> I am not feeling super today
<dholbach> hellas! can we have a top10 of top contributors on lp.net frontpage? :)
<kiko> so watch out!
<ddaa> I'm not afraid, I can be more grumpy than you!
<salgado> dholbach, we'll have that soon. for now what we have is http://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<dholbach> I'd like to know if there's somebody else between Kamion and me ... karma-wise :)
<dholbach> ooooooh *looks*
* mdke notes dholbach is *way* bacl
<mdke> s/bacl/back
<salgado> hmm. 3 people between you and Kamion
<dholbach> the points are not in sync with the lp page, are they?
<danilos> kiko: to relax in the morning, you may try re-reviewing bug-44860 branch :P
<salgado> they should be one or two days old at most, I think
<dholbach> hm ok
<kiko> danilos, yeah, today is review day.
<kiko> salgado, why are they old?
<salgado> dholbach, I have to note that we only started tracking the context (product/distribution) two weeks ago, that's why the 'Distribution Karma' is so much less than the 'Total Karma'; that is, for most of the karma we have, we don't know to what product/distribution it refers
<salgado> kiko, because it's staging and I don't know when it was last synced
<dholbach> salgado: ok
<kiko> oh, staging
<kiko> good
<kiko> I just thought I had missed a rollout. :)
<danilos> kiko: hope you enjoy reviewing it as much as I did writing it :)
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pong
<kiko> salgado, so I note an oddity related to wikis
<kiko> https://staging.launchpad.net/people/gnome-l10n-ku
<kiko> https://staging.launchpad.net/people/goodgerster
<kiko> salgado, the wikinames listed have dupes. any clue why?
<salgado> they're for different wikis?
<kiko> salgado, ah!
<kiko> man that's confusing!
<Spads> the wikis could use emblems
<sivang> yo kiko 
<kiko> Spads, we don't have icons for the wikis though
* Spads nods
<sivang> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi sivan
<salgado> kiko, will you have time to review that shipit branch this week or maybe I should move it to the general queue?
<kiko> salgado, I will have time.
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<mdke> kiko: did you see my email about the Fridge the other day? any views?
<BjornT> hi bradb 
<kiko> mdke, I'm happy to post there, though I saw somebody saying that the highlights needed to be heavily edite
<kiko> d
<bradb> BjornT: oh, unrelated to what I was going to ask you, I just changed the status of bug 6759 and got a newbug notification
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6759 in malone "filtering bugs with no upstream filed / blocked on upstream" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6759
<bradb> i noticed a similar problem yesterday
<bradb> i think this might be a known problem. ring any bells?
<mdke> kiko, I think something similar to the highlights you  wrote on the last edition would do fine. Do you intend to continue doing that?
<kiko> mdke, I do. if so, then great, I'm happy to post there
<BjornT> bradb: there's a bug about it, you even reported it yourself once, think :)
<bradb> right, anyway, back to my original problem
<bradb> BjornT: any reason why the upstream status search UI isn't included on person advanced search?
<mdke> kiko: I suppose the last edition's highlights might be a bit long for a normal fridge article, but that may just be because it was a very large edition.
<kiko> it was very long
<mdke> i think you can exercise your own judgment, I'll make an account for you
<stub> kiko, cprov: Do you know offhand which tables we need to sortable on debian version?
<kiko> stub, I know sourcepackagerelease, binarypackagerelease, distrorelease at least.
<stub> distrorelase??
<kiko> stub, amazingly so. look at distrorelease.py
<jamesh> you're using debian sorting algorithm for distro versions?
<stub> Why on earth would a distrorelease have a debian version number? I suspect it is just a version number
<kiko> or hmmm
<cprov> stub: in fact, SPP/BPP, which are SQL view, would it be possible ?
<stub> cprov: If I create indexes on the underlying tables that should work.
<mdke> kiko: if you can join ubuntu-fridge on LP, that helps us keep track of who has an account, and will work well for when the fridge uses LP authentication ;)
<cprov> stub: great !
<kiko> mdke, okay,will join now
<kiko> mdke, applied.
<kiko> mdke, ubuntu-fridge needs an emblem!!11!
<mdke> how safe is it to send passwords over launchpad team approval email?
<kiko> stub, I could swear we compared distrorelease versions using apt_pkg, but..
<kiko> mdke, passwords?
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, can't remember why it isn't included on the person advanced search. i don't see any reason why it shouldn't be.
<kiko> aha!
<mdke> I suppose it depends on the sensitivity of the password huh
<kiko> stub, see distribution.py -- it uses sourcerer.deb.version to sort releases.
<stub> Ok. No point creating an index though since we only have a handful of distroreleases
<kiko> stub, AGREED. :)
<bradb> BjornT: and yet it shows on the upstream bug search page! ;)
<bradb> i'll fix those issue while i'm in the neighbourhood today
<kiko> bradb, the dude!
* bradb has been meaning to watch TBL
<LarstiQ> bradb: The Black Lotus?
<bradb> The Big Lebowski!
<LarstiQ> doh!
<LarstiQ> there goes my irc-as-a-stack reading habit again
<sivang> bradb: oh man, that movie is SO rad
<sivang> bradb: I've watched it a dozen of times at least
<BjornT> bradb: well, it does make sense on the *product* bug search page. for example zope and sqlobject are upstream to launchpad.
<bradb> BjornT: I'm not sure I agree, because AFAIK, our model can't capture that. "Upstream" in this context really means products, AIUI.
<bradb> feel free to explain why I'm wrong though
<bradb> i'd be even more blown away if it turns out the current search would actually /work/ for that case right now!
<kiko> bradb, it should probably work, but then the word "Upstream" doesn't :) it would be "other products"
<dholbach> LarstiQ: the black lotus! and the Mox Pearl!
<LarstiQ> dholbach: I was thinking of the demo group though :)
<dholbach> LarstiQ: who cares of the demo group if you have 5 moxes and a black lotus! :-p
<bradb> kiko: how should it work? are you saying that our model/UI knows how to capture that zope and sqlobject are upstream to Launchpad?
<BjornT> bradb: so are you saying that when searching for an 'upstream status', we shouldn't search debian bugs, since debian isn't a product?
<kiko> bradb, no, no.
<LarstiQ> dholbach: they don't run on my amiga!
<kiko> BjornT, right. we can't currently do that.
<LarstiQ> dholbach: http://pouet.net/prod.php?which=25778 for instance
<bradb> BjornT: that's what i'm saying
<kiko> BjornT, well, we can, but the word "upstream" won't work.
<kiko> the reason I say that
<kiko> is that say you have a bug with ubuntu and debian tasks
<kiko> you can go to ubuntu
<kiko> and query for "upstream" tasks
<kiko> and it would return debian
<kiko> you can also go to debian
<kiko> and query for 'upstream' tasks
<kiko> and it would return ubuntu
<kiko> now ubuntu is not upstream to debian
<kiko> but we have no way of telling the situations apart in our data model
<BjornT> yeah, i know, that's why i labeled it 'status elsewhere' at first
<kiko> upstream to us means products
<kiko> right.
<LarstiQ> kiko: on a per package basis it might be?
<kiko> LarstiQ?
<dholbach> LarstiQ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Nine#Black_Lotus - but i now better shut up before i get smacked
<bradb> kiko: OTOH, we do use a "(upstream)" suffix for affected products
<kiko> bradb, not OTOH -- it's the same hand. upstream for us is products!
<LarstiQ> kiko: for a particular package, debian can be getting it from ubuntu rather than the other way around
<stub> kiko, cprov: I'm landing gustavo's debversion helper so you can sort by debversion in the db. I've created indexes on sourcepackagerelease and binarypackagerelease too to make this sorting fast (probably - I might need to tweak the indexes if your queries are particularly pathalogical)
<kiko> bradb, I was making a case for not saying "upstream" when we mean the relative association between OSS things.
<bradb> yeah, i know
<bradb> what i'm getting at is that, currently, both product and upstream are confusing words for the search ui
<kiko> stub, you're amazing! thanks!
<kiko> woo this will be excellent
<kiko> really help memory usage and perf for searches
<cprov> stub: comment, the bug in question, I will try some tests ASAP. Thanks you, dude !
<bradb> both terms are assuming things about users. 1. "product" assumes that people know that "products" are not sps/distros/etc. 2. "upstream" makes a rough estimate that when you say "upstream", you're thinking distro -> product.
<bradb> at this point in lp's life, i think one option is really no more correct than the other. if they were 15 distros actively collaborating in lp right now, i'd probably think differently.
<BjornT> bradb: do you have some suggestion of what to name it instead? you were the one that suggested 'upstream status' in the first place.
<bradb> i'm suggesting staying with "upstream status". it's a rough estimate right now, but i don't see another option that is clearly a better alternative, atm.
<bradb> we may learn that it's wrong, and then it's easy to change
<SteveA> what's this padlock symbol against email addresses?
<bradb> and i suggest it not be shown on our current product bugs adv. search form, because i don't think that can make sense atm, no matter how we word it
<SteveA> I'm told it means "private email address"
<bradb> kiko, BjornT: thoughts?
<SteveA> but I don't see how a padlock indicates privacy
<salgado> the padlock is also what we use to indicate privacy for bugs
<kiko> bradb, either upstream == product or use the text "elsewhere" and search through any other context's bugtasks.
<salgado> (I'm not arguing I think it indicates privacy, though)
<BjornT> bradb, kiko: personally i'd go for 'status elsewhere'.
<kiko> SteveA, that padlock was added as part of your request, fwiw
<SteveA> did I specify a *padlock* >?
<kiko> SteveA, only admins and the user himself can see that
<SteveA> I must have been on crack
<kiko> SteveA, no, you didn't, and if you have a better icon, provide me with one, otherwise, booo :-)
<ddaa> I think a padlock is a good way to evocate secrecy.
<kiko> thank you ddaa 
<ddaa> Everybody is familiar with that from https
<LarstiQ> not everyone understands even https
<kiko> SteveA, by the way, you reviewed that patch. it is r=SteveA. :-P
<bradb> kiko, BjornT: I think "product" is as likely to be misinterpreted as "upstream", but, since it's easy to change, I'll willing to give it a try. i'd prefer not to do "status elsewhere", because it was the distro -> upstream product which this feature was designed for
<bradb> s/I'll/I'm/
<SteveA> kiko: I'll take a photo of the "do not disturb" sign you can put on your door at the hotel
<BjornT> kiko, bradb: how about something like 'Status in: [         ] ', where you can type in what you want to search on, either a distribution, or a product.
<kiko> BjornT, that won't work, distro bugs can be part of a number of upstreams.
<kiko> bradb, okay, if you think the feature won't work for other contexts as easily, I'm fine with upstream or product.
<BjornT> kiko: well, i was thinking of having something to say 'any other product or distribution' as well.
<sabdfl> stub: mail sent
<SteveA> kiko: this one will do: http://images.google.com/images?q=+privacy+holtzspa
<kiko> BjornT, we can do that, but I don't think it needs to be done now
<kiko> BjornT, otherwise we're stretching bradb's branch
<bradb> BjornT: the only clear use case we've seen so far is to get a list of all bugs that need to be forwarded upstream, might need forwarding upstream, have fixes available upstream, etc. though not for a specific product
<bradb> indeed. i'd prefer to do as little as possible
<stub> sabdfl: So according to your email, you can't merge rocketfuel into that branch?
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl: do I need to reply to gward's latest email?
* stub wonders how landing will work
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> kiko: did you just forward it?
<BjornT> bradb: fixes available in debian is a use case as well.
<sabdfl> stub: i can, but if you also commit, then i have to delete my patch, and i would rather you modified my patch in a place i can merge from
<stub> It is already in rocketfuel
<sabdfl> can you please not do that again?
<stub> Sure. I just don't understand what the problem is.
<sabdfl> say i wanted to tweak column names
<kiko> SteveA, no, it went to the launchpad list
<sabdfl> i would have to merge two unrelated files in bzr
<SteveA> kiko: how long ago?
<sabdfl> we have an expensive rcs just for this
<bradb> BjornT: I think the strongest use case is just "Fix available"
<kiko> SteveA, a few hours
<SteveA> kiko: I seem to be missing it
<stub> sabdfl: patch is here: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileuwGw9q.html
<BjornT> bradb: agreed, just as long as debian bugs are included there.
<sabdfl> stub: that's rather not the point
<stub> sabdfl: If you want to tweak column names, then it would need a new review anyway.
<kiko> sent.
<stub> sabdfl: Which would indicate you asked for a review too early.
<sabdfl> stub: nonetheless, please do not commit alternate version of the same file
<kiko> sabdfl, I don't get it. if stub's merged your branch and it went to RF, when you merge RF you'll just pick up the new revisions
<sabdfl> kiko: he never merged my branch
<kiko> oh was the file renamed?
<sabdfl> he just committed a new file
<stub> I didn't merge marks branch, so one revision would need to be removed.
<kiko> ah I see
<sabdfl> with a different name
<kiko> ah right.
<kiko> yeah that kinda fucks up the rcs
<sabdfl> and no history
<sabdfl> in fact, stub please delete that file
<kiko> is it in RF already?
<sabdfl> i have a series of changes committed, and each of them is tied to having the right version of that file
<kiko> if so just merge RF and copy the file over and delete it
<SteveA> kiko: I'll reply to you with my comments
<sabdfl> kiko: no
<sabdfl> stub, please fix this
<kiko> then your old file history is preserved and you nuke out the new file
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> SteveA, oookay
<flacoste> bradb: in bugtask-macros-tableview, there is a an table macro that seems to fit my purpose but it doesn't seem to be used anywhere else: should I use it?
<bradb> flacoste: which macro?
<flacoste> bradb: 'table'
<flacoste> bradb: only advanced_search_form seems to be used, the other ones 'btached-table', 'item' are defined but not used
<flacoste> bradb: at least according to grep '+bugtask-macros-tableview' templates/*
<SteveA> kiko: he seems happy that you were responsive to his queries
<kiko> SteveA, yeah. he didn't ask me anything this time around though
<bradb> flacoste: I need to clean those up (more than all the crap I had already deleted), so that it's clear what's usable and what's not. why not use the same kind of listing we currently use for listing bugs?
<bradb> with batching, etc
<flacoste> bradb: because I need the 'select' column
<flacoste> bradb: i.e. add a checkbox to each row
<bradb> yeah
<flacoste> brabd: which the other listing in use doesn't have
<bradb> flacoste: it would be more beneficial, i think, to improve the code we're using to suit your use case, than to reach into the dark and neglected bits
<bradb> because we have a use for a checkbox in Malone too
<bradb> what do you think?
<flacoste> bradb: I agree that it's better to reuse what is used elsewhere
<flacoste> bradb: i can take care of adding the checkbox, do you have an idea of how you would like to see this done?
<bradb> bugs-listing-table.pt is the meat of it, and includes a way of showing/hiding columns on demand
<bradb> e.g. <th tal:condition="context/show_column/packagename|nothing">
<flacoste> bradb: yep, I've look at that file
<flacoste> bradb: what do you think if I put an empty slot at the beginning of each data row?
<bradb> flacoste: i'd say show a column with a checkbox, if needed, otherwise don't show that column
<bradb> an empty slot adds no value to the UI
<bradb> if you're feeling frisky, you could even refactor it to "context/shouldShowPackageName"
<flacoste> bradb: i agree its kind of a hack, but the problem I see is that I think the checkbox will need customization for each case (to integrate with the view that process the submit)
<flacoste> bradb: i'll pass the context/shouldShowPackageName refactoring for now, there is already enough stuff on my branch :-)
<bradb> flacoste: if it's just a cb for selecting a bug, it should be reusable everywhere. the cb needs no context-sensitive naming
<flacoste> bradb: hmm, i kind of disagree with that, think of it as a reusable widget, widget have context sensitive naming so that part of the macro should also have
<bradb> i can't think of various generic uses for such a thing: tagging, approving/declining nominations for a specific release, mass editing, etc. i can't think of why I'd want to call the cb something other than, say, "selected_bug_id", or something, for all those completely different use cases.
<bradb> that is, i /can/ think of various generic uses, of course
<flacoste> bradb: ok, i'm overengineering, in /my/ case, I can live with the selected_bug_id name, so I'll do that
<kiko> carlos, do you know when we will move the translation focus to edgy?
<bradb> flacoste: cool
<flacoste> bradb: when that name won't work, we'll refactor then
<bradb> good call
<kiko> danilos[out]  ^^^
<flacoste> bradb: should I put a header on that checkbox column or just extend the Summary colspan?
* flacoste votes for extending the colspan
<bradb> flacoste: you could just render a cb to the left of the bug icon. no extra td even needed.
<flacoste> bradb: fine
<flacoste> bradb: other question: what about the checkbox label: should I wrap the title in a label tag?
<bradb> hm, good question
<flacoste> bradb: the label is neat for testbrowser: browser.getControl('Firefox crashes').selected = True
<bradb> i'm just pondering which of, say, the bug icon, bug id, and title should be labels
<bradb> maybe none, maybe all
<flacoste> all would be problematic: they are in different td
<carlos> kiko: I got the approval from stuart to merge my changes to open Edgy
<bradb> you'd have to use for id notation
<carlos> as soon as we execute the script to open Edgy, we can change it
<flacoste> bradb: no i mean, the id, icon and title are all in different tds, i can wrap them in one label element
<kiko> carlos, what was needed to change in the code to support edgy? This is surprising -- I didn't see any email on the subjet at all
<flacoste> s/can/can't/
<carlos> kiko: the migration from breezy to dapper and the migration from dapper to edgy
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, i know, that's why i'm saying you'd have to use the for="id" notation
<carlos> kiko: so we reuse translations only in Rosetta
<bradb> <label for="id">blah</label>
<carlos> kiko: that was our main task in London last sprint
<kiko> carlos, did we never migrate from breezy to dapper?
<carlos> no
<kiko> oh
<flacoste> bradb: but td can't nest in label
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I would have appreciated email on it. is there a spec?
<flacoste> bradb: and is there another way then the for attribute to link a label to its control?
<bradb> flacoste: <td><label for="id">blah</label></td><td><label for="id">something else</label></td>
<flacoste> bradb: you sure that would work?
<carlos> kiko: I had a preimplementation call with spiv about it
<carlos> kiko: in fact, you complained about the solution
<carlos> kiko: so you read it ;-)
<flacoste> bradb: with testbrowser I mean, i'm not sure you can have more than one label by control
<kiko> yeah I remember
<bradb> flacoste: not 100% sure, no. the only two ways i know offhand to link labels with controls are for="id" and wrapping the widget in the label tag
<kiko> but I only read it highlevel and didn't know what the real problem was
<kiko> carlos, so no spec or email? that's really bad
<bradb> flacoste: but i would surprised if multiple labels for the same id didn't work
<BjornT> flacoste: if testbrowser can't handle more than one label per control, it's a bug, please report it if that's the case.
<carlos> kiko: well, as I already told you when we sent the preimplementation call summary, the approach is more or less the same soyuz took to open a new distrorelease
<carlos> I guess a concrete spec would be better
<kiko> or even email
<kiko> explaining the problem
<bradb> flacoste: but anyway, as for what's best to labelize, your guess is probably as good as mine, but mpt's guess is probably better than both of ours
<kiko> I mean I don't expect heavyweight anything for everything
<kiko> but I hope people bring up the issues via email as they appear
<bradb> flacoste: i'd probably labelize the icon, id, and title, but i'm not sure if that's the best way or not
<BjornT> bradb, flacoste: why labelize the title? it's a link anyway, so the user can't click on it in order to select the bug.
<bradb> BjornT: flacoste suggested it for testing
<bradb> i.e. with testbrowser
<flacoste> BjornT: browser.getControl('Firefox crashes').selected = True
<bradb> flacoste: or even, browser.getControl(firefox_crashes.title).selected = True
<bradb> but either are probably god
<bradb> and good
<BjornT> bradb, flacoste: well, testbrowser is supposed to simulate a user using a browser. if the user would click on the id, why not do the same in testbrowser tests?
<flacoste> BjornT: well, it's just that I think that 'Firefox crashes' is more meaningful than browser.getControl('1').selected = True
<flacoste> but I won't fight untill death over that
<flacoste> BjornT: and I agree, that since the title is already a link, it has less value as a label
<flacoste> so I think the bug id and icon could be labels
* flacoste will do a quick test to confirm that two labels for one element are at least supported by firefox beforehand
* bradb is continually amazed that Safari doesn't even support labels
<flacoste> that means that konq shouldn't support either...
* flacoste reports that it works in Firefox
* flacoste will implement that form after lunch
* kiko winks at ddaa 
<ddaa> :)
<kiko> good man.
<kiko> BjornT, how much work to make tags work across a project?
<BjornT> kiko: what do you mean?
<kiko> BjornT, well, to be able to search for field.tag on /projects/launchpad/+bugs
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it already works!
<kiko> BjornT, rock on!
<BjornT> :)
<sabdfl> BjornT: major, major brownie points there, i think
<kiko> heh
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: I'm not able to do a rollout on staging of my latest changes because seems like there is a dead connection from mawson
<carlos> that is loking the database
<carlos> s/loking/locking/
<carlos> stub: but I don't see anything on mawson that looks like a connection to asuka
<stub> carlos: fixed
<carlos> stub: thanks
<carlos> staging is back ;-)
* bradb & # lunch
<steveire> Has anyone had shipit cds sent to germany and how long might it take?
<steveire> Also, is it possible that I can change the destination for the cds if they don't arrive before I leave?
<kiko> steveire, have they already been shipped?
<salgado> steveire, they usually take around 6 weeks to deliver.  might be faster to germany, though
<steveire> Can I tell from the launchpad site if they have or not?
<steveire> I can't remember the date I ordered them but I think it was two weeks ago. I'm moving in two weeks though
<salgado> steveire, then it's probably shipped already, and it's not possible to change the shipping address
<salgado> steveire, on https://shipit.ubuntu.com you should be able to see the date it was sent to the shipping company
<steveire> 10 CDs requested in 2006-07-25. 10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-07-25
<steveire> where do they get shipped from? Is there one source or several?
<salgado> Netherlands, IIRC
<steveire> alright, cool. I'll see what happens. Thanks for the info.
<salgado> np
<SteveA> kalosaurusrex: hi
<kiko> SteveA, do you approve my codeofconduct tag?
<SteveA> kiko: the meeting is tomorrow.  i haven't looked.
<kiko> oh, they are only approved at meetings? I did not know.
<SteveA> is it urgent?
<kiko> nope.
<kiko> I'm already using it :)
<SteveA> i'm about to get together with gustavo and write up the widget refactoring to take over the world
<kiko> whoa!
<kiko> that's great to hear
<SteveA> it is rad
<kiko> make it kick butt
<kiko> stub, ping
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> stub, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/29227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [High,In progress]  
<kiko> stub, fixed released, right?
<stub> No
<kiko> it works now
<kiko> stub?
<stub> How odd. Please leave it open - I expect it is working by accident
<kiko> ok.
<flacoste> SteveA: are you extending the base zope3 widget or will it be a completely different framework?
<SteveA> it will be much much simpler
<SteveA> but *may* be compatible with zope widgets via a wrapper
<SteveA> we'll see about that
<flacoste> do you intend to keep the binding of widget to field via adapters or is it the removal of that part that will make it simpler?
<jamesh> kiko: I've got some updates to the LaunchpadFormView class to let us address the tabindex problem
<jamesh> kiko: there is also support for overriding a particular widget's error from the form-wide validation method
<kiko> jamesh, I saw your bug comment -- very neat!
<kiko> carlos, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2022 -- ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2022 in rosetta "iso-codes is not available for breezy" [High,Confirmed]  
<kiko> salgado, stub: I just had an ingenious idea: instead of nuking products, /merging/ products!
<kiko> salgado, stub: that would handle all the use cases I can think of, and would solve the problem of things going invisible or being destroyed
<stub> What use cases are you trying to solve?
<kiko> stub, product deletion and product 'migration'
<kiko> we could delete products by merging them with a graveyard product
<stub> I don't see how it helps product deletion. Migration and merging incorrectly displayed products, yes.
<kiko> and we could then make the graveyard product be admins-accessible only or whatever
<kiko> well, there's the idea anyway. 
<stub> Why have a graveyard product? Why not just flag the product as inactive?
<kiko> stub, well, mostly because it makes any link to the product (which can come from many places) break.
<kiko> whereas with a merged product those links would be updated
<stub> Why would that not be the case for a graveyard product too?
<salgado> we'd need to special case the graveyard product everywhere, no?
<kiko> stub, the product would still be around, but it would be one product instead of 100 products being deleted.
<salgado> isn't that the same as special casing inactive products?
<kiko> salgado, we could if we wanted to, but it wouldn't be necessary.
<kiko> we could still allow traversal to it
<kiko> I mean "wouldn't ne /necessary/"
<kiko> as part of the solution
<stub> For the 'delete my product' use case, I think we want to improve the behavior of inactive products rather than lose information by merging with a graveyard product.
<stub> In particular, if we merge to a graveyard product we have no way of undoing the operation.
<kiko> the only thing you lose is the name of the original product..
<kiko> that is true.
<stub> I'm not sure if it would screw up the supermirror either.
<kiko> but I hate to see the dozens of bogus products registered
<kiko> and not be able to do it 
<stub> (but merging would be good for other use cases)
<kiko> do anything
<stub> So flag them as inactive.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> maybe I should try and tell you how that worked out. :)
<kiko> freeCD
<kiko> ubuntu
<kiko> Registered by  arun.c.k on 2006-08-08
<kiko> stub, one thing I'm concerned about flagging it as inactive is that I don't know how much will break 
<jamesh> stub/kiko: merging products could lead to branch name collisions
<kiko> whereas with merging I know -- nothing will.
<stub> ha!
<kiko> jamesh, well, the branches would need to be renamed, yes. 
<stub> So you want to add new features to avoid finding possible bugs in existing features?
<kiko> stub, I think the active/inactive feature is just a lot harder to get right.
<kiko> a product now has a series related to it to.. ugh
<jamesh> kiko: we'd shake bugs out of inactive product support if we made it part of the security policy
<jamesh> i.e. that normal users can't access the inactive products at all
<kiko> jamesh, I think we just break traversal to them -- isn't that shaking out bugs as well? :)
<stub> The graveyard product you are suggesting would need to be inactive anyway, so the same bugs still need to be shaken out
<kiko> stub, it could be left active, so we could do partial undos.
<kiko> I am not sure it would need to be inactive, that is my point
<jamesh> kiko: does that stop me creating branches linked to inactive products?  Adding bug tasks to existing bugs against the inactive product? etc
<stub> i should be inactive, because otherwise we are not fulfilling peoples request to delete stuff. We are just shuffling all their stuff to somewhere else still publicly accessible. It would not fulfill the original use case.
<kiko> jamesh, ISWYM.
<kiko> stub, I think it satisfies a large part of that use case
<kiko> (a lot of which is taking up a name slot)
<kiko> but IMBW
<kiko> just giving out the idea
<jamesh> of course once someone else creates a branch linked to a product, do we want to let the product owner request its removal?
<kiko> if only we attached it to the graveyard :-P
<jamesh> that isn't really very useful
<stub> I think we change the product name on inactive setting? If not, we should for namespace reasons.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/automatix5.8.4
<kiko> we don't AFAIK
<stub> FOOD!
<kiko> heh
<BenC> call me forgetful, but how to I merge two teams in lp?
<matsubara> BenC: you can't and there's a bug open on it
<BenC> can I delete a team then?
<matsubara> bug 29177
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29177
<matsubara> no, you can't
<kiko> matsubara, how much would break if we just used the person merging code?
<matsubara> kiko: I don't know, salgado would answer that better than me. He wrote the code together with stub IIRC
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/julio
<salgado> I can't think of anything that would break
<kiko> salgado, well, team memberships would need to be handled.
<salgado> but the workflow would have to ensure the team that is going to be merged into another doesn't have a contact email address
<kiko> why not?
<salgado> because that's a restriction --we don't merge accounts with email addresses associated
<kiko> sounds minor
<salgado> yeah, the existing code won't handle team memberships
<salgado> that part is specific to people, so it won't work for teams
<jamesh> need to work out what to do with the losing team's owner
<jamesh> and make sure you don't form cycles
<jamesh> e.g. A is a member of B is a member of C
<jamesh> merging A and C would be an error
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<sabdfl> bugrit
<sabdfl> BjornT: ping
<sabdfl> anybody know if I can just give a GeneralFormView an initial_values property ad have it Just Work (TM)?
<salgado> sabdfl, yeah, that should work, but the new LaunchpadFormEditView may be a better option
<sabdfl> salgado: i'm looking for a quick fix rather than a refactor
<sabdfl> i'll be SO thrilled if this works!
<flacoste> bradb: do you want to take a look at https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileSLFc86.html
<sabdfl> oh, wow, it does
<sabdfl> did someone fix generalformview, or did it just work all along?
<flacoste> bradb: I added the optional selectable checkbox we talked about
<flacoste> bradb: I also fix a bug, the layout would have been messed up if 'id' wasn't in the show_column
* bradb looks
<salgado> sabdfl, this was part of some changes I've done to be able to use it on edit forms
<sabdfl> great work, salgado
<flacoste> bradb: is there a place where i can upload a screenshot, on sodium maybe?
<bradb> flacoste: sure, in your public_html dir
<bradb> on chinstrap
<flacoste> great
* flacoste uploads screenshot of the form in action
<bradb> flacoste: you could make the tal:checkbox into the <label> instead
<bradb> that would remove a bit of zcml
<flacoste> you mean put the input and icon in the label?
<flacoste> bradb: take a look at https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~flacoste/linkbugs.png
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, input and icon inside the label tag.
<bradb> i think the ui looks good
<bradb> what's with the 1 - 7 of 13, btw? it should show all 13.
<bradb> maybe you were just testing batching
<flacoste> bradb: i am
<sladen> in "+bug", where did the link to "Link to external bugtracker" go?
<bradb> flacoste: ah, ok
<flacoste> bradb: i'm using the default config.malone.batch_size which should be lower when running locally
<bradb> sladen: you can use the "Also affects:" + Upstream... link under the table
<flacoste> bradb: don't you find it confusing that the same bug appears many times?
<sladen> bradb: cool, ta thanks
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, it's confusing, and it's a known problem. it's not the quickest thing to fix right now, unfortunately.
<flacoste> bradb: in the new diff, i forgot to add the tal: namespace on the label condition
* bradb goes back to looking at the patch
<bradb> flacoste: you can remove tal:id_column, and put the condition in the td
<bradb> unless you always want that td?
<flacoste> bradb: that was the bug I fixed, summary has a fixed colspan of 3, if that td doesn't appear the layout will be messed up
<bradb> i thought that might be it
<flacoste> bradb: should I merge that patch in rocketfuel r=bradb or should I merge it later with the rest of my branch?
<bradb> the only other than that concerns me is the indentation
<bradb> it breaks my mental parser
<bradb> how bad does it look with neat indentation?
* flacoste tries
<kiko> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<kiko> bradb,  ^^^
<bradb> kiko: ?
<bradb> context?
<kiko> weren't you merging something into PQM?
<bradb> that landed
<kiko> m
<kiko> wonder who it was that got the boot then
<flacoste> bradb: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~flacoste/linkbugs-2.png
<flacoste> bradb: the way to see the difference is by going back-forward between the two
<kiko> flacoste, what does that form do?
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, hm
<flacoste> kiko: it closes bug 52781
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52781 in launchpad-support-tracker "Link bug should allow searching" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52781
<kiko> flacoste, is it for linking a ticket to a bug?
<kiko> if it is, I think that UI is way way overkill for the task
<flacoste> kiko: cve, ticket, support, you name it (actually an IBugLinkTarget)
<flacoste> s/support/specification/
<kiko> hmmm
<flacoste> kiko: you can still enter a bug id
<kiko> and then click on a checkbox and then on a button?
<flacoste> kiko: you'll get a confirmation that you had the right id before the linking happen
<kiko> I don't like that very much tbh
<flacoste> kiko: you don't?
<kiko> because it makes the most important use case, which is linking to an ID you already know, much slower.
<kiko> if you are going to report a bug it will be work anyway
<flacoste> kiko: well, everytime i've used that feature, I always had to use the bugs search page to find the number
<sabdfl> sivang: whats the status on your Braindum -> New branch?
<kiko> flacoste, that's fine -- that's what the bug search page is for. :)
<kiko> sabdfl, it's pending review from me I think?
<sabdfl> ok, i was going to merge it into mine, and put the whole lot up for review
<kiko> flacoste, offering a link to the bug search page is fine
<flacoste> kiko: yeah, but I find it a lot more convenient if I don't have to open a new tab, search, copy and paste the id and hope that I copy the id correctly :-)
<kiko> of course
<flacoste> kiko: other advantage is that you can link multiple bugs at once
<kiko> flacoste, it's still overkill for the task you have though -- and most users will be confused by it.
<kiko> except you don't normally link multiple bugs at once to things
* flacoste did for specifications where I reported the bug first
<kiko> so the UI seems to promote linking multiple bugs at once
<kiko> whereas the most common case is linking a single bug
* flacoste thinks it would also make sense for CVE
<kiko> maybe. I think for CVEs, though, people end up linking the CVEs from the bug themselves.
<sivang> sabdfl: waiting review over kiko's
<kiko> flacoste, so I see pretty weak justification for a link-to-multiple-bugs UI in general
<flacoste> kiko: our data model allows it
<kiko> flacoste, note that I see strong justification for mass-change bug UI 
<kiko> flacoste, note that I said UI, not schema. :)
<flacoste> well, the UI should enable to make the most use of our schema
<flacoste> otherwise, it's just over-engineering
<flacoste> s/enable/enables us/
<kiko> flacoste, only if there's a good, important use case for the UI. otherwise it's just a feature that we need to maintain and that nobody will use.
<kiko> (and we have more of those than I like)
<flacoste> for wimw, i personnally would use more the link bugs feature if it was easier to use. i find the current 'enter id' very inconvenient, that's why I filled the bug
<kiko> I hadn't noticed you had filed the bug
* flacoste bets that more people would link to bug with that UI
<kiko> I still think this feature is overkill and that there are much more valuable fish to fry...
<flacoste> but maybe that's what you don't want ;-)
<sivang> sabdfl: is this the stars for essential people on specs branch ?
<kiko> well, if you think it's got merit, try convincing mpt of it. I'd be happy to see his opinion on it
<flacoste> kiko: i'll send an email to MPT with the screen shots
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> flacoste, one thing that really disturbs me in that page is that there is no indication of what I'm doing -- linking what to what?
<kiko> I'll be quiet now
<flacoste> kiko: and put that branch away for the moment (it already contains a fix for bug 49760 - for CVE and Ticket)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49760 in launchpad-support-tracker "UI improvements to remove bug link page: change label, use selection" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49760
<flacoste> kiko: the screenshot you see was only to show to bradb the result of the checkbox patch to bradb, i haven't merged the text from the existing templates yet
<flacoste> kiko: what fish do you want to fry while I wait for mpt's feedback?
<sabdfl> sivang: and one or two other little fixes
<kiko> okay
<kiko> ah! fish!
<kiko> flacoste, well, brainstorming, an incoming email interface for the ticket tracker would be cool.
<kiko> :)
<kiko> flacoste, a way to forward tickets, or even easily assign tickets to somebody, would be nice as well
<flacoste> kiko: well, that smells like a post-1.0 feature 
<kiko> flacoste, in-page editing of the ticket?
<sivang> mmm, Dennis in butter
<flacoste> kiko: what's in-page editing?
<sabdfl> grrrrrr
<kiko> :)
<kiko> something that makes editing the ticket convenient.
<sabdfl> let's do simple, then AJAX, hmk?
<sabdfl> in-between steps only where it's crucial, like bugtask
<kiko> well
<kiko> it just makes the ticket tracker less usable. instead of setting assignees people just comment in the bug
<kiko> err in the ticket. freudian freudian
<kiko> that's certainly more valuable than linking to multiple bugs at any rate.
<kiko> flacoste, renaming Support to Answer everywhere is another high-benefit change
<flacoste> kiko: ok, renaming 'Support' to 'Answer', that is something that needs to be done for 1.0, so I'll get on this
<kiko> salgado, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/753
<kiko> salgado, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/817
<kiko> salgado, I think this hasn't been happening anymore -- right?
<kiko> flacoste, what about a view so I can see support requests assigned to me?
<flacoste> kiko: otherwise, at the sprint, we aggreed to focus on the community features for 1.0 and leave the features using the more 'commercial support' oriented attributes of our data model for post 1.0 (that is assignee, priority, datedue, etc.)
<kiko> agreed
<flacoste> the view to be implemented for 1.0 are defined in the support-tracker-views spec
<flacoste> s/view/views/
<flacoste> but I wanted to finish support-tracker-workflow before updating the views
<kiko> ok.
<salgado> kiko, I haven't seen any of them lately
<kiko> me neither
<flacoste> kiko: about the renaming: every occurance of support should be replaced by answer?
<kiko> flacoste, well... it's not a simple sed, no :)
<flacoste> like facet, the link at the bottom of the page
<kiko> salgado, this guy: https://launchpad.net/people/simosx/ keeps getting duplicate accounts created 
<kiko> he has merged his account twice now :)
<flacoste> kiko: i know it's not a sed :-) i just want to know how deep you want that renaming to go
<salgado> kiko, aparently he gets them because of translations he made?
<flacoste> kiko: only user visiable strings or also refs in the code?
<kiko> flacoste, the user-visible bits should probably be called "Answers". I just don't know how well that will fit into every sentence, but yes, that's the idea.
<kiko> flacoste, I don't think renaming the code is worth it.. the code refers to tickets IIRC. :)
<kiko> salgado, yeah, imported translations probably.
<flacoste> kiko: so a 'Support request' become an 'Answer request'?
<kiko> got a funny ring to it
<flacoste> well, it sounds imperative: I want an 'Answer now!'
<sivang> flacoste: when you are done with kiko, I'd be interested in some possible hand holding for fixing that LP wide Choice() validation issue, using the standard zope form way,  as you explained previously.
<kiko> I think "answer tracker" is cool.
<kiko> I don't know whether the individual items should be called "answer requests". maybe "tickets" is fine after all
<flacoste> sabdfl: what do you think about 'Answer request' vs 'ticket'?
<sivang> flacoste: I'd possibly need hand holding for the first steps, and continue on my own.
<flacoste> sivang: i'm not sure, but there might be a new way to fix this
<flacoste> sivang: jamesh said that there is support for overriding the error on a per widget basic when using the new LaunchpadFormView
<sabdfl> i'd prefer "Help request"
<sabdfl> answer request is a... question?
<flacoste> so you post 'Help request' in the 'Answer tracker'?
* sivang wonders if this is still part of thinking up a new name for the support tracker.
<flacoste> sivang: the new official name is 'Answer tracker'
<sabdfl> You post a Question in the...
<sabdfl> anybody know how to do a LEFT OUTER JOIN in SQLObject?
<bradb> kiko: do you know who made the labels bold on the advanced search page
<bradb> ?
<sabdfl> bradb: annotate?
<flacoste> sabdfl: 'Question' was brought up at the sprint, but there was the problem of the generality of that noun, what kind of questions do we see in our 'Answer Tracker'... support question
<flacoste> in that sense, i think 'Help request' is better
<sabdfl> we're going to see them all...
<bradb> sabdfl: did that, but i'm not sure what change to look for
<bradb> whether it was css or something else
<sabdfl> i expect css, and mpt
<kiko> bradb, I think labels have always been bold, and mpt was the one trying to make them non-bold.
<bradb> i had them non-bold in the advanced search page
* sivang would think he posts a Help request in a Help Center, but then the 'tracker' part is omitted..
<kiko> sabdfl, LEFT OUTER JOINs need to be done manually (though you can use the IN () trick)
<sabdfl> IN trick?
<sabdfl> can you add a clauseTable of 'Foo INNER JOIN Bar ON x=y'?
<kiko> yeah, Foo.select("id IN (random query here)")
<kiko> no, using a subselect. not beautiful. but you asked. :)
<sabdfl> hmm.... suckiness
<sabdfl> niemeyer: can you show me the sample to do a LEFT OUTER JOIN in Storm?
* flacoste will send an email to the list about the renaming issue
<sabdfl> i think it should be Question Tracker
<sabdfl>  --> FAQ's pop out naturally
<flacoste> and you post a Question in the 'Question Tracker'
<flacoste> which makes sense
<sabdfl> Ubuntu Linux
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Of course..
<sabdfl> v6.06 The Dapper Drake
<niemeyer> sabdfl: I've implemented it this afternoon.. :-)
<flacoste> so we replace the 'Support' facet with 'Question'?
<sabdfl> Overview  |  Bugs  | Questions  |  Features  |  Translations  | ...
<sabdfl> looks good
<sivang> sabdfl: why the move out of the "Support" naming btw ?
<sabdfl> 'Questions' plural
<sabdfl> sivang: that's the subject we're discussing
<niemeyer> sabdfl: store.using(Foo, LeftJoin(Bar, Bar.foo_id == Foo.id)).find(Bar)
<sabdfl> because there are other support channels, we don't want to call this "Support"
<flacoste> sivang: it meant different things to different people
<flacoste> sivang: it was especially confusing with for commercial support option
<sabdfl> niemeyer: SOL!
<sabdfl> D
<sivang> flacoste, sabdfl : ah, I see
<sivang> Community Q&A rather
* SteveA takes niemeyer to the bar for a bottle of Sol
* sivang wonders about the nature of this alchoholic beverage.
<flacoste> sivang: it's a mexican beer
<niemeyer> sabdfl: 8-)
<sivang> flacoste: then it's gotta be good :p
<flacoste> sivang: a little bit like Corona or Eineken - you're usual light refreshing yellow beer
<sivang> flacoste: yes, I know Corona. It's very nice.
<SteveA> python joke: Bath(None, None)
<sivang> flacoste: hmm, no occurences of LaunchpadFormView in my browser/ , how new is this?
<flacoste> kiko: has the new jamesh formlib stuff landed yet?
<kiko> flacoste, parts of it yes
<flacoste> sivang: i must have the wrong class name then
<bradb> SteveA: where's the soap?
<flacoste> sivang: grep for formlib, that will show you where the base class is defined
<flacoste> bradb: here is the link to the patch with nice indentation: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filerSoioS.html
<flacoste> flacoste: it's the one that produces the extra white space in front of the bug number
<bradb> flacoste: is that change still a go? i tuned out of that conversation.
<flacoste> bradb: well, the link bug change is stalled for now
<flacoste> bradb: but i could land the checkbox addition in a separate branch
<flacoste> bradb: if that is fine with you ... and possibly kiko?
<bradb> flacoste: if there's no clear use for it right now, we may want to just leave it
<flacoste> bradb: ok, it will get dust with the rest of the branch then
<SteveA> bradb: import soaplib  # raises ImportError
<flacoste> unless mpt agrees with me that this feature would be a nice addition
<bradb> SteveA: i was it expecting "yes, it does, doesn't it"!!
<kiko> salgado, 
<kiko> you broke +editpgpkeys on staging.
<salgado> that's not good
<kiko> https://staging.launchpad.net/people/salgado/+editpgpkeys
<salgado> how did I break it?
<kiko> salgado, copy 27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5  8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058 into the fingerprint entry
<kiko> press go.
<kiko> you broke it by not testing it properly. :)
<sabdfl> are we running a really old version of sqlobject?
<kiko> sabdfl, we're running a branch of a somewhat old version, yes.
<sabdfl> hmm... lots of obstacles to updating?
<sabdfl> seems there's a join= in the current version
<kiko> updating is non-trivial because it requires API changes IIRC
<salgado> kiko, I've never touched that code.  care to explain what makes you think I broke it?
<kiko> salgado, well, rocketfuel r3853 says you did.
<kiko> salgado, are you so sure you /never/ touched that code?
<salgado> kiko, yep
<salgado>          if key.revoked:
<salgado> -            return (
<salgado> +            self.error_message = (
<salgado> this is what I've done
<kiko> salgado, and that broke the page.
<kiko> :)
<kiko> I'll go up and see with you how to fix it because I have an improvement there to make as well, which is blocked now.
<salgado> I blame whoever wrote it for not writing proper tests. :-)
<kiko> salgado, you can blame whoever you like as long as you write new tests. :)
* matsubara sings the touch it, own it song
<bradb> blame the lapin de pque
* cprov feels guilty :(
<kiko> nah just old code
<cprov> bradb: btw, test failure in your land, can we talk about it ? (pagetests/bugattachments/10-add-bug-attachment.txt)
<bradb> cprov: sure. what makes you think a landing can have a test failure? (and what makes you relate that file to a landing of mine?)
<salgado> I don't think he meant a code landing
<salgado> your land == malone. :)
<bradb> oh, the "land" of malone
<bradb> heh
<cprov> bradb: ehe, malone in general
<bradb> when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a typo
<bradb> cprov: so, what's the failure?
<cprov> bradb: this line -> link = user_browser.getLink(url='http://localhost:58000/52/foo.txt')
<bradb> cprov: can you pastebin the failure output?
<cprov> bradb: it changes when other tests added new librarian file in previous tests
<cprov> bradb: sure
<cprov> bradb: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filew9h2Ar.html
<cprov> bradb: right, the fix is very simple, the current LFA.id is 53, because previous test have added a new librarian file.
<bradb> ah
<sabdfl> kiko: the IN hack ain't too bad
<bradb> cprov: bonus points if you can write the test in such a way to cope with the change in IDs, so that a similar change in future wouldn't cause such breakage
<bradb> s/write/fix/
<cprov> bradb: right, I wonder why getLink("foo.txt") doesn't work. any idea ?
<bradb> cprov: if "foo.txt" is the text that one would click on, then no idea
<matsubara> there are other labels in that page besides the foo.txt, IIRC
<sivang> flacoste: so lib/zope/formlib/ is the place, yes?
<flacoste> sivang: that's where formlib is defined, i would expect an import zope.formlib in one file of the launchpad tree
<flacoste> sivang: is your rocketfuel up to date?
<cprov> bradb: matsubara: ahh -> <a href="http://localhost:58000/53/foo.txt">Some information</a>
<cprov> bradb: would you be happy with this approach:
<cprov>   >>> link = user_browser.getLink('Some information')
<cprov>   >>> link.url
<cprov>   'http://localhost:58000/.../foo.txt'
<bradb> wooo
<bradb> i think that looks good
<cprov> bradb: fine, will commit, thank you !
<bob__> Hi all, I've added a "release series" by default. Is there anyway to remove it?
<bob__> whoops i mean by accident
<matsubara> good night all
<sivang> flacoste: few weeks old, jamesh's addition is fresh new?
<flacoste> sivang: brand new, from yesterday or start of the week
<sivang> flacoste: ah, okay.
<sivang> night all.
<cprov> kiko: have you seen bug #55795 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55795 in launchpad "replaces Debian maintainer by Ubuntu maintainer in changelog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<kiko> nope
<cprov> kiko: quick check on https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileUhr5I8.html
<cprov> kiko: seems that we are storing broken SPR.changelog 
<kiko> I can't see the difference between them
<kiko> whose name is wrong?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see now
<kiko> how weird.
#launchpad 2006-08-10
<kiko> cprov, how do we manage to break that?
<cprov> kiko: no idea, will need to investigate why the changesfile was not properly parsed. NascentUpload AHHHHHH !
<kiko> argh
<cprov> I needs some food now, will investigate it better after dinner, see you ...
<kiko> sure
<kiko> laters
<sabdfl> kiko: who should i ask to do this review?
<sabdfl> it's big, but it's neat and tidy
<kiko> sabdfl, anybody but me :)
<kiko> seriously, probably salgado?
<sabdfl> fair enough, but who do you recommend?
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> it's a very satisfactory branch
<sabdfl> :-)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> spiv, ping
<spiv> mpt: pong
<mpt> spiv, given the results I posted to launchpad@ in the "devpad is the new sodium" thread, can you tell me how I may land a branch?
<spiv> mpt: did you see jamesh's reply?
<spiv> mpt: basically, remove the section specific to the branch from your branches.conf, so that it doesn't override the section with public_repository etc that the PQM plugin uses.
<mpt> spiv, that's what I did originally
<mpt> Hmm, maybe I pushed between doing that and doing the pqm-submit
<spiv> mpt: if it's trying to merge to bzr.dev, then that is probably the problem.
<spiv> It's an annoying bug.
<mpt> oops
<mpt> spiv, I just realized that in that same message, I'd already said that I'd tried just what you suggested :-)
<mpt> carlos suggested that last night
<mpt> When I do, I get a "not a branch" error
<spiv> mpt: hmm.
<spiv> mpt: something is screwy, can you pastebin the section that you tried deleting?
<spiv> Oh, it's the /home/mpt/hacking/lp/trivial section in your mail?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> That section is the entire file
<mpt> I mean, what I included in the message is my entire branches.conf file
<spiv> mpt: I don't see anything wrong there.
<spiv> lifeless: ^
<spiv> lifeless: mpt is having issues with the pqm-submit plugin that I can't figure out.
<spiv> mpt: you shouldn't get "not a branch", though.
<spiv> mpt: in the meantime you could construct the PQM mail manually with, echo -e "star-merge $your_url $rocketfuel_url" | gnome-gpg --clearsign | mail -s "[r=foo]  ..." pqm@...
<mpt> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<lifeless> mpt: what does pqm-submit show if you give it --dry-run
<mpt> lifeless: If branches.conf includes the branch-specific info, --dry-run gives the output I posted to launchpad@ (trying to merge into bzr.dev). If branches.conf doesn't contain the branch-specific info, --dry-run gives me "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch" just like a wet run does.
<mpt> So it's bug 55005
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55005 in bzr "After a bzr push --remember, bzr pqm-submit tries to merge to the wrong branch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55005
<lifeless> mpt: pastebin please, there have been a number of messages and I want to see the current details
<mpt> ok, one moment
<mpt> lifeless: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filenw7dkf.html
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> now, remove that section from your config, and do another dry run
<lifeless> look in ~/.bzr/log and there will be a backtrace
<lifeless> pastebin that please
<mpt> ok, it should still be there from the second part of the previous paste
<lifeless> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileUhr5I8.html ?
<mpt> was that to me?
<mpt> lifeless: oh, you meant ~/.bzr.log :-)
<mpt> lifeless: It's 2.4 MB and taking an age to pastebin, shall I mail it instead?
<spiv> mpt: there should be a backtrace at the end of the .bzr.log when it gives you that error, just pastebin the backtrace, rather than the whole log.
<mpt> ahh
* mpt puts on the dunce's cap
<mpt> lifeless: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileDBZTSP.html
<lifeless> whats your branches.conf look like ?
<mpt> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileD40MaV.html
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> there is no branch called 'branch' 
<lifeless> in /home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad
<lifeless> on devpad
<lifeless> what is your local branch called ?
<mpt> "trivial"
<lifeless> on your hard disk
<mpt> yes
<mpt>  /home/mpt/hacking/lp/trivial
<spiv> lifeless: /home/mpt/hacking/lp/trivial according to his bzr.log
<spiv> (looking at 3rd line)
<lifeless> ok
<mpt> which is pushed to sftp://devpad.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/trivial
<lifeless> mpt: cd to /home/mpt/hacking/lp/trivial
<lifeless> and run 'bzr inof'
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> 'info'
<lifeless> pastebin that
<mpt> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filevKv1t5.html
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> theres no local repository for this branch
<spiv> Ah.
<lifeless> because of that, the repository heuristics in pqm-submit are failing
<lifeless> spiv: can you take it from here ? (get mpt working like you do)
<spiv> lifeless: yep
<spiv> lifeless: thanks for the diagnosis
<lifeless> danke
<spiv> mpt: we need to create a repository in /home/mpt/hacking/lp to be shared between your launchpad branches, much like the one on sodium.
<mpt> ah, I was meaning to get around to that anyway :-)
<mpt> otherwise I'd run out of disk space in a couple of months
<spiv> mpt: "bzr init-repo --trees /home/mpt/hacking/lp" will create it (and set it to build working trees by default).
<mpt> thanks lifeless
<spiv> mpt: then we need to make your launchpad branches use that repo :)
<mpt> spiv: and that won't nuke the branches already in that directory?
<spiv> mpt: init-repo by itself just makes a .bzr directory with a few basic control files in it.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> done
<spiv> hmm, I think jamesh has a script to simplify this process slightly, just a sec.
<mpt> spiv, or if the instructions on https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories are still accurate, I can just follow that
<spiv> Yeah, they probably are, I'll take a look.
<spiv> mpt: they seem ok, although I think they describe how to make a new directory structure for this rather using your existing one.
<spiv> mpt: but I guess that's fine.
<mpt> well, I'll start from "Adding branches to the Repositories"
<spiv> mpt: sounds good.
<mpt> ... after deleting my existing ./rocketfuel
<spiv> mpt: well...
<spiv> mpt: yeah, that's simplest :)
<mpt> but, er
<mpt> spiv, I don't see how ~/src comes into existence in those instructions
<spiv> mpt: you rsync rocketfuel-built to somewhere local?
<mpt> yes, /home/mpt/hacking/lp/rocketfuel :-)
<spiv> ah.
<mpt> (I guess I was right to rename it rather than deleting it...)
<spiv> You probably didn't want to delete that, then :(
<spiv> Ah, phew.
<mpt> :-)
<mpt> so, bzr branch ./rocketfuel.old -r 100 rocketfuel
<spiv> So the stuff about pulling ~/src/rocketfuel-built doesn't really care about where you have a copy of rocketfuel, just that you have one somewhere.
<mpt> right
<mpt> spiv, is it ok to get several "Conflict adding file" warnings during those successive pulls? (the ones in the Python block)
<spiv> mpt: that doesn't sound right.
<spiv> mpt: but should be reasonably harmless, if you do a bzr revert it should tidy it up.
<mpt> spiv: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileAaR2lE.html
<mpt> it's ongoing
<spiv> mpt: I'll see if I can reproduce that
<spiv> Yep, I can, and with current bzr.dev too.
<spiv> mpt: I'm pretty certain that's a bug in bzr (or perhaps in our launchpad revision history?), but once its done if you do a revert it should all be fine.
<mpt> ok
<spiv> mpt: (regardless of silliness in the working tree, the repository of revisions will be intact)
<spiv> Hmm, that step would be much quicker if it was just a branch directory with no working tree.  Ah well.
<spiv> mpt: I'm off to lunch, but everything should be fine from there.
<mpt> thanks spiv
<mpt> @#$%&!
<spiv> mpt: ?
<spiv> (you forgot to include a question mark in your punctuation ;)
<mpt> hooray
<mpt> After all that repositorying, I forgot about the original bug, and ended up trying to merge into bzr.dev again
<mpt> So, the key is to never --remember until the bug is fixed
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> danilos: hi, meeting time?
<danilos> carlos: ping
<sivang> morning matsubara 
<matsubara> morning sivang 
<ddaa> Good morning.
<sivang> hey ddaa 
<carlos> stub: hi would be possible to force an staging DB update ?
<stub> Sure.
<carlos> stub: thanks
<SteveA> danilos, carlos, jordi: ping
<danilos> SteveA: pong
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<sivang> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> carlos: I just replied to mpt's message about the 98-cocacknowledge.txt error -- the bug should be pretty easy to fix
<carlos> jamesh: ok, let me see
<mpt> yay
<carlos> mpt: will you fix it ? or should I do it?
<jamesh> mpt: it is a test that would only pass yesterday
<mpt> Ah, so I was being punished for being too slow :-)
<stub> timebomb
<jamesh> which was quite convenient, since it was merged yesterday
<mpt> carlos, I won't be able to fix it in the next 10 hours
<carlos> mpt: I will do it then
<spiv> jamesh: ah, those good ol' "[trivial] " commits :)
<kgoetz> i just had a quick look and cant find a bug (but i'll ask if someone heres seen one): is there a bug open on marking support requests as dupes? i have 3 or 4 requests that can be marked as dupes, and it would save me linking all of them to the same 4 bug reports each time
<jamesh> kgoetz: I don't think duplicate support requests are supported.  You can link multiple requests to a single bug though
<kgoetz> jamesh: thanks. perhaps i will file a bug on it then, linking to a bug to mark requests as dupes seems a bit unintutive
<jamesh> kgoetz: when he comes on line, perhaps you could talk to flacoste
<jamesh> kgoetz: he is working on the support tracker these days
<kgoetz> ok. i'll just pm that to myself. thanks jamesh 
<danilos> jamesh: hi, pushing from a branch of local shared repository to devpad shared repository is like really slow, is that normal?
<danilos> jamesh: should I maybe rsync it instead?
<LarstiQ> danilos: what format are they in?
<LarstiQ> danilos: and how slow is slow?
<danilos> LarstiQ: like taking 40 minutes already
<LarstiQ> danilos: and how much are you pushing exactly?
<danilos> LarstiQ: they are all in knit format
<danilos> "how much" as in?
<danilos> revisions?
<LarstiQ> yeah
<jamesh> danilos: whether the local branch is in a repo or not shouldn't make a difference
<danilos> well, I only have one revision, but I need to push them all (so ~3800, but I thought those would be picked up from shared repo on devpad)
<jamesh> danilos: maybe you could try creating a basis branch remotely to push to and see if that makes a difference
<spiv> jamesh: (although if the local branch isn't in a repo the pqm-submit plugin will get confused)
<LarstiQ> danilos: if those revisions actually are in the remote repo, yes. Otherwise you'll be pushing all of it
<spiv> danilos: if those ~3800 already exist in the remote repo, then you're right, it should be pretty quick.
<jamesh> danilos: i.e. ssh to devpad and run "bzr branch -r $REV_I_BRANCHED_FROM /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel $DEST"
<danilos> jamesh: ok, I'll try that
<spiv> danilos: It usually takes ~4 minutes for me to push changes for a launchpad branch (and ~8 min to push a new launchpad branch).
<jamesh> spiv: new branch or existing branch?
<danilos> well, it's been long since 8 minutes
<jamesh> ah
<spiv> jamesh: ~4 for existing, ~8 for new.
<spiv> danilos: Right, it definitely sounds like something has gone wrong for you.
<danilos> btw, should I do push from repo or working directory?
<spiv> danilos: from the branch directory; you push branches rather than repos.
<spiv> Your repo on sodium seems to have rocketfuel in it already (I just checked the output of "bzr info /home/warthogs/archives/danilo/launchpad/")
* Kinnison workraves
<danilos> spiv: I meant repo/launchpad/branchname vs. work/launchpad/branchname (checkouts)
<SteveA> spiv: "your repo on devpad"
<spiv> danilos: oh, right.  I'm not sure, I have my checkouts in my branches.  I wouldn't expect it to make a difference, but I'm not certain.
<spiv> SteveA: that too ;)
<ddaa> danilos: you just have to be in a bzrdir which has a branch, a repo or a checkout both have one
<danilos> ddaa: ok, great to hear that it doesn't make a difference
<ddaa> even light checkouts have a branch, it's effectively symlink
<carlos> cprov: hi, around?
<danilos> ddaa: yeah, I am talking of lightweight checkouts
<cprov> carlos: yup
<carlos> cprov: I'm getting a test error on distrorelease.txt
<carlos> I did some changes there about translations
<danilos> crap, bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock LockDir(/home/warthogs/archives/danilo/launchpad/.bzr/repository/lock)
<spiv> danilos: you can only push one branch into a repository at a time.
<mpt> danilos, are you pushing or pulling any other branch? You can't do more than one if you're using a repository
<carlos> but the error is https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filerjBSP2.html
<mpt> danilos, If not, bzr break-lock
<carlos> cprov: I don't know how my changes could cause that error
<cprov> carlos: looking ...
<danilos> mpt: well, I cancelled one with C-c, so it probably didn't end up yet
<carlos> cprov: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileDBItyM.html <- Full test
<SteveA> and now it's time for...
<SteveA> yet another launchpad development meeting
<malcc> Yay
<SteveA> GOOD MORNING!
<SteveA> who's here?
<malcc> me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<Kinnison> me
<BjornT> me
<spiv> me
<Kinnison> (for the last time)
<carlos> me
<stub> me
<ddaa> me
<danilos> me
* malcc sniffles
<bradb> me
<cprov> me
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: ?
* SteveA hands the notional gavel to stub
* Kinnison hands malcc a hankie with teddy bears on it to hang on his right hand side
* stub bangs his gavel
<stub> Agenda:
<stub>  * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report report (mpt)  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * Python demo status update (James H)  * Approving new bug tags (Brad)  * Proper use of PendingReviews (Robert)  * (other items) ----  * Keep, Bag, Change  * Three sentences  
<kiko-zzz> morning
<stub> Next meeting same bat time, same bat channel?
<salgado> me
<stub> Any objections?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<mpt> I'll be in transit
<stub> excused
<stub> 2
* flacoste will be on vacation
<mpt> Sic transit, gloria Thursday
<stub> 1
<ddaa> I'll be on vacation
<stub> Ok two down, but enough to keep the meeting for next week same day/time/channel
<stub> Activity reports. Who is up to date?
<stub> me
<kiko> me
<spiv> me
<ddaa> me
<BjornT> me
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> not me (I have been sprinting)
<matsubara> i'm not
<danilos> me
<bradb> me, after sending yesterday's right now...
<malcc> merriam, summary
<carlos> I'm not...
<mpt> not up to date
<danilos> (but summarized last week)
<salgado> I'm not
<malcc> me
<malcc> summary
<malcc> (auto-complete madness)
<stub> james is excused due to sprinting this week
<Kinnison> malcc: fairly mad yes
<cprov> me
<stub> Thanks for getting back on track danilos
<ddaa> malcc: merry auto-complete
<Kinnison> I'm not up to date
<stub> And Bjorn
<stub> Kinnison: Should we expect activity reports between now and you heading off?
<jamesh> me
<jamesh> I'm not up to date
<Kinnison> stub: Given it's today and tomorrow, it seems unlikely
<stub> :-)
<spiv> Kinnison: what about after? ;)
<Kinnison> spiv: For that, you'll have to watch my blog
<stub> Action items from last meeting
<Kinnison> (ooer)
<stub>  * mpt to mail kiko, CCing the list, when [https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneHighlights MaloneHighlights]  screenshots are done  * malcc, cprov, to document Soyuz bug tags  * mpt and bradb to work together on Launchpad bug tags  
<stub> MaloneHghlights is cool
<kiko> mpt did that. I don't think soyuz stuff was done
* LarstiQ seconds stub 
<mpt> I did the screenshots and mailed the list, but didn't work with bradb
<malcc> cprov did some work on the Soyuz tags, but it's been another crazy week in Soyuz land, I don't know if it got finished
<bradb> there was no work that i know of that mpt and i needed to do with bug tags
<cprov> kiko: it's not, we need to sort that product deletion first.
<stub> So do we have soyuz bug tags and general Launchpad bug tags documented somewhere? Or is it still pending
<kiko> stub, LaunchpadTagUsage or something
<bradb>    https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<stub> malcc, cprov: Is that suitable for soyuz too?
<stub> oops, ui, timeout seems to not be particularly comprehensive for soyuz
<stub> So it should remain an action item? malcc, cprov?
<cprov> stub: not really, we need to decide if we will contribute or not with project-wide tags, except "ui" 
<cprov> stub: yes, please, we will sort it at some point this week
<stub> ok. Two done, one to go.
<stub> OOps report with our host Matsubara...
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 44860 which is up for review on kiko's queue. kiko would you be able to answer that today so danilos can merge it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<kiko> matsubara, I reviewed it last night, will send out today
<matsubara> thanks kiko 
<matsubara> Also danilos and kiko, you guys are taking care of the +translate page time out (bug 30602), aren't you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<danilos> matsubara: yeah, I'm working on 30602
<matsubara> okie danilos thanks. I'm done stub
<danilos> matsubara: I have some ideas to test when staging is refreshed
<kiko> sorta
<stub> Ok. On to bug reports with mpt.
<matsubara> danilos: great. let's talk about it after the meeting.
<mpt> There are 14 Critical bugs known in Launchpad. Today we're looking at the oldest 6 of them:
<mpt> * Bug #2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Confirmed, Critical, kiko
<mpt> kiko, how's it going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<danilos> matsubara: ok
<mpt> * Bug #30602 (ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate), Confirmed, Critical, danilos
<mpt> That was already discussed in the Oops report
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<mpt> * Bug #31038 (private), Fix Committed, Critical, cprov
<mpt> Well done cprov! Remember to verify it after the next rollout
<mpt> * Bug #31609 (buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures), 
<mpt> In Progress, Critical, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31609 in soyuz "buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31609
<kiko> mpt, stub offered to help
<mpt> * Bug #35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), Confirmed, Critical, malcc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<cprov> mpt: sure, tks
<mpt> * Bug #31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Confirmed, Critical, waiting until lifeless finishes bzr work
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt> malcc, are you making progress on 35965?
<stub> kiko: Poke me after please. I think I have an email to respond to on that.
<malcc> mpt: process-upload is strewn across my desk in parts at the moment, in the form of my process-upload-tidy branch, which is in review
<kiko> stub, sure
<malcc> mpt: I need to land that first before I start making more changes to the same code
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> 31308: braindumped some spec on the ML, waiting for sabdfl feedback, as I think a schema change would make it much simpler.
<mpt> Since that was so quick we'll do a couple more
<mpt> * Bug #44860 (Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet), In Progress, Critical, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<mpt> danilos, any blockers?
<mpt> * Bug #48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Confirmed, Critical, bradb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<mpt> bradb, have you worked out how to fix that one yet? :-)
<danilos> mpt: nope, this one is waiting for kiko's review (just test changes and improvements)
<matsubara> that's the one which will be sorted today
<ddaa> In effect, the schema change would ack that vcs-import != productseries and allow the vcs-import branch to be different from the productseries branch
<bradb> mpt: haven't even thought about it
<mpt> danilos, great
<kiko> danilos, I reviewed it yesterday so it will go out today
<bradb> i have some ideas that i'll think through further when i get time
<danilos> kiko: ah, ok, great, thanks :)
<mpt> bradb, kiko said it doesn't involve reintroducing ignore subscriptions, but just quietly I think it might :-)
<mpt> anyway, that's all SteveA
<bradb> mpt: heh
<kiko> mpt, it's easy to fix that one -- make it unsubscribe the user from whatever bug his subscription comes from.
<mpt> ddaa, are you able to take over 31308?
<kiko> mpt, that doesn't require an ignore subscription.
<kiko> (which is an aberration)
<mpt> But then if the bug gets reopened, he's marooned
<mpt> anyway
<SteveA> mpt meant "that's all stub"
<mpt> this is not a design meeting
<kiko> mpt, that's too bad.
<mpt> Sorry, yes, that's all stub
<bradb> kiko: have to consider the "Also notified" case of being a bug contact
<SteveA> I like the colour maroon, fwiw
<stub> Production and staging (this week LIVE!)
<ddaa> mpt: I have effectively taken it, at least until the design is settled.
<kiko> bradb, he can't unsubscribe. next question. :)
<stub> Staging is still not autoupdating. Blocked on RT605 I think, which should really be simple.
<stub> We have discovered why passing through Host: headers to the production systems would screw up the vhosting. It was working on staging because not all the vhosts were getting the header passed through.
<stub> (We will hopefully fix that today)
<stub> We are currently working out ways to avoid downtime for rosetta translations for dapper and edgy. This discussion is ongoing.
<SteveA> salgado: we'll be looking at making shipit use the new vhosting stuff
<stub> I think that is all. Questions on my gibberish?
<SteveA> salgado: testing on staging first
<salgado> SteveA, cool!
<SteveA> so, some time from salagdo/matsubara to test this on staging will be appreciated
<SteveA> before we roll it out
<sivang> hrm, is the meeting now?
<SteveA> hi sivan
<stub> staging will be brought back up after the meeting, as the db update is now done
<sivang> re SteveA 
<SteveA> the meeting is at the same time each week! :-)
<stub>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<carlos> sivang: every Thursday at 12:00 UTC
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Developer meeting: Thu 17 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: stalled for bug-fixing (good progress previously)
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: carlos to start on today
<SteveA> and also... opening edgy
<SteveA> that's important, so really should be a spec
<danilos> hum, haven't thought about it that way
<SteveA> with our latest plan in there
<kiko> indeed I have no idea what's going on there.
<SteveA> it's a big chunk of work
<danilos> carlos, care to create one?
<SteveA> kiko: I'll fill you in after the meeting
<SteveA> but i think a spec will be good, anyway
<SteveA> and make this a 1.0 feature, critical
<sivang> SteveA: right, it's even in the topic - I just had to run off for some real life stuff, and lost track of time. bad sivang!
<danilos> SteveA: sure, lets just try not to get lost in this
<SteveA> thanks danilos 
<stub> Malone? Soyuz?
<cprov> kiko: I suppose will be sorting Soyuz-1.0 porperly in the sprint, is that ok or do you want a braindump before it 
<kiko> danilos, it's more likely you'll get lost without a spec. :)
<carlos> - opening edgy to translations: code in place, planning the script run and blocked on adding a 'read only' mode for Rosetta
<cprov> properly ....
<danilos> kiko: nah, I am thinking of getting lost in all the things we've got to do :)
<bradb> Malone 1.0: release management considered harmful (still at least a few hours of UI fixes left), guided bug filing halted around 40% of the way right now
* SteveA wonders if bradb has a laggy connection
<stub> bored now
<bradb> oh, and writing the help doc is blocked on the above
<kiko> there is more malone work...
<kiko> cprov, go over what the current status is, regardless
<kiko> flacoste?
<BjornT> More Malone 1.0: simple bug keywords - almost done. keeping bugs concise - almost done
<flacoste> Question Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> - New workflow (search before creation in review, rest is stalled pending
<flacoste> further review of the spec by Kiko)
<flacoste> - New views (pending implementation of new workflow)
<flacoste> - Karma in the question tracker (???)
<flacoste> - Localization (not started) 
<cprov> anyway, Soyuz 1.0, will basically consists of establishment of current infrastructure, performance imporvements, specially in publisher land and PPA
<bradb> <suckage>next week, i'll make sure to ask BjornT beforehand, and have the report paste-ready</suckage>
<flacoste> actually, Karma assignment in the question tracker is implemented as of yesterday
<kiko> cprov, we know what it will consist of. what's the current status. :)
<BjornT> stub, kiko: btw, what exactly are these status updates supposed to contain, apart from what's available at 1.0/+specs?
<SteveA> Localization?
<cprov> right, PPA have been discussed a lot, good progress in spec, has mark approval
<stub> BjornT: I have no idea. I only work here.
<flacoste> SteveA: that's an approved spec for the question tracker
<SteveA> flacoste: what do you mean by Localization?
<kiko> BjornT, a progress report, essentially.
<flacoste> SteveA: ability to post a question and get it answered in a non-English language
<kiko> cprov, no, PPA is in a shambles -- no progress so far at all!
<flacoste> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+spec/localized-support
<BjornT> kiko: isn't the +specs page enough for that? did you send an email about this?
<salgado> SteveA, https://launchpad.canonical.com/LocalizedSupportRequests
<kiko> BjornT, there was a meeting topic about it last week. and no, the specs page is not enough -- this is to talk about how it's going, what's hard, what's not, etc.
<cprov> kiko: several critical bugs fixed and good performance improvement in cron.daily, we are saved up to 15 minutes in average (currently under 30 minutes most of the times)
<kiko> cprov, yeah. good work!
<kiko> SteveA, infrastructure/launchpad 1.0?
<BjornT> kiko: well, <SteveA> kiko: yep. let's discuss the format later and try it next week. <SteveA> we'll mail out something early next week 
<SteveA> flacoste: we already have a spec on localizing launchpad.
<cprov> kiko: even if it's not implemented yet, i think it's worth to mention that we have a established plan for PPA, finally ;)
<SteveA> flacoste: I don't see a mention of that in the support tracker spec
<kiko> cprov, we don't AFAIK. since when?
<kiko> SteveA, it's just a special case for the support tracker.
<SteveA> flacoste: I also find it surprising that the spec involves adding launchpad infrastructure, yet hasn't had a review by the infrastructure team
<cprov> kiko: ehe, since last meeting from malcc & mark
<kiko> cprov, yesterday? :)
<SteveA> kiko: it talks about localizing the application
<cprov> kiko: yes
<SteveA> kiko: and internationalizing it is needed before localizing, surely
<kiko> SteveA, ask me after the meeting
<SteveA> kiko: ok.  phone call after the meeting
<kiko> IRC
<SteveA> nope
<SteveA> gotta lunch
<kiko> then email
<SteveA> nope
<SteveA> too busy, won't read
* kiko shrugs
<cprov> kiko: nothing special changed, but we don't have any blockers, which is very good, IMO
<SteveA> and we need a catchup
<kiko> next week then.
<SteveA> before the call tomorrow
<stub> Are we done on 1.0 status reports?
<stub> If so,  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> RT 605 from memory
<danilos> #14579 (VoIP: in its third week so far)
<stub> Which needs rocketfuel-built mirrored to asuka at a minimum (2nd or third week)
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<kiko> 0
<stub> James says  * Python demo status update (James H)n isn't needed
<stub>  * Approving new bug tags (Brad)
<bradb> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<stub> Anything to add that isn't on the wiki page?
<bradb> there are more tags for review and approval
<bradb> not from me right now
<kiko> I thought a bit about this yesterday
<kiko> which is why I proposed the codeofconduct and rosetta-imports tags
<kiko> there are a lot of bugs that should be categorized like this
<SteveA> ok
<stub> search seems a bit vague
<SteveA> I'm +1 on rosetta-imports
<kiko> my question is: should we group "categories" or "components" using tags as well.
<danilos> +1 on rosetta-imports
<SteveA> I'm +1 on CoC (although, maybe it should be a product... :-/ )
<mpt> In most applications that use tags, the way to get them approved is to start using them
<carlos> rosetta-imports++
<mpt> Perhaps the approval process should be replaced by the ability to combine two tags into one?
<matsubara> xmlrpc sounds useful, I can think of a couple of bugs that could use it.
<ddaa> mpt++
<SteveA> and I'm +1 on cleanup
<ddaa> less worflow, more forgiving ui, please
* bradb would find cleanup and trivial useful
<SteveA> I'm dubious about "search"
<danilos> mpt: and maybe even renaming tags?
<mpt> danilos, sure
<SteveA> I'd likek to see examples for the others before I give my own approval for them
<stub> Open a spec or wishlist item on merging and renaming tags if people want that.
<kiko> yeah.
<danilos> I'd be +1 for trivial as well
<SteveA> next week, and let's see some examples before then
<stub> Onto * Other items
<stub> Other items anyone?
<stub> 6
<jamesh> LaunchpadFormView
<stub> 5
* stub hands James the mic
<jamesh> This is the stuff me and BjornT were working on last week
<jamesh> it is a new base class for developing forms, as a replacement for GeneralFormView and the other form view classes
<danilos> jamesh: ah, nice, any API docs somewhere?
<sivang> jamesh: flacoste noted it could make it easier to have custom error messages per invalidated input on Choice() ?
<jamesh> It provides a cleaner api, and has a few new features (multiple submit buttons, customising submit button labels, etc)
<jamesh> there is some docs in lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/launchpadform.txt
<jamesh> at this point we'd like people writing new forms to try and use LaunchpadFormView
<mpt> yay for custom labels
<jamesh> but eventually we'd like to move all the forms over
<SteveA> we're working on some better widget stuff here in london at the moment
<SteveA> but that's not finished yet
<jamesh> There will be a few more features being added in the future
<danilos> jamesh: cool, thanks for that, I'll certainly look into it
<SteveA> reviewers: please note that new forms should use the new LaunchpadFormView stuff
<danilos> well, and thanks to BjornT as well :)
<ddaa> Good to know, I'm dusting off some old web ui work now. I'll hold back the form improvements,
<jamesh> in my branch I've got support for overriding a widget's error message, and setting initial form focus without the tabindex problems we've currently got
<flacoste> jamesh: so that hasn't landed yet?
<jamesh> flacoste: those two improvements I listed above haven't, no.
<jamesh> flacoste: should go in soon though.
<BjornT> SteveA: is there a spec/notes on the new widget stuff?
<SteveA> we're writing them now
<SteveA> so, not up yet
<BjornT> ok
<jamesh> that's about it.  If you have problems with the new infrastructure, mail the list, file a bug or ping me or Bjorn on IRC
<mpt> Can/should make check include a countdown on the number of forms still using the old *FormViews?
<stub> * Keep, Bag, Change
<stub> 7
<stub> 6
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<ddaa> CHANGE: move vcs-import data out of ProductSeries
<flacoste> jamesh: what about AddView and EditView... maybe after the meeting
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<bradb> change: weekly tag approval
<SteveA> bradb: talk with me later about what you'd like to change
<jamesh> flacoste: talk after meeting
<SteveA> specifically
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<stub> ddaa: Is that something for your Monday meeting?
<SteveA> ddaa: raise that in monday' s meeting
<ddaa> ok
<stub>  * Three sentences
<malcc> DONE: Landed bug 54039, process-upload-tidy review response, drescher rollout (+bug 55877), finished handover with Kinnison, met with Mark, initial PPA planning.
<malcc> TODO: PPA. PPA. PPA. Land process-upload-tidy, then bug 35965.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54039 in soyuz "Broken release files in unchanged pockets" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54039
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55877 in soyuz "cron.daily tickling mirrors before cleaning up" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55877
<mpt> DONE: bug fixes, MaloneHighlights artwork, set up local repository
<mpt> TODO: travel to London, Launchpad sprint, travel to Vilnius
<mpt> BLOCKED: bug 55005 is annoying; terrorists
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<flacoste> DONE IBugLinkTargets now use a selection to remove bugs. Switch to a new
<flacoste> laptop. Started adding search to link bug UI.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55005 in bzr "After a bzr push --remember, bzr pqm-submit tries to merge to the wrong branch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55005
<danilos> DONE: worked on bug 30602 (taking a lot of my time), (attempts at) pqm-submit 1788
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<sivang> DONE: Sent 2 patches to Kiko, one [trivial]  for fixing some instructions caption on blueprint's +addspec - landed, and another waiting to be merged fixing malone #52038.
<flacoste> TODO Enjoy the beach at Cape Cod
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, put bug 2237 on review, pqm-submit 44860, finish firefox import
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: sprint, new oops format spec, new format for oops report analysis together with james
<matsubara> TODO: finish the spec on the new oops format, implement the parser for it.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52038 in blueprint "Please rename "Braindump" state to "New"" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52038
<flacoste> BLOCKED Waiting for kiko's review of SupportTrackerSpec and tt-search/nl
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<sivang> TODO: Crunch more important bugs, specifically with interest in helping bradb with UI fixes as much as I can, mind some mentoring and showing around.
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. various work on bug tags. code reviews.
<bradb> DONE: Release management, some bug fixes, improving Upstream status filter options.
<BjornT> TODO: finish up the bug tags stuff. start on bug forwarding workflow.
<flacoste> -query branch
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2237 in rosetta "Preferred languages (and link to change them) twice on translation template page" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2237
<Kinnison> DONE: last bits of handover, verifying branch status for malcc, writing of archive-checker design document for malcc, unsubbing from bugs etc.
<sivang> BLOCKED:  none
<bradb> TODO: Put release management up for review.
<cprov> DONE: commiting soyuz/+spec/overrides-consistency-check (archive-tools), bug fixes for #31038 (dup uploads check, queue-ui), bug #54649 (supporting custom uploads in queue tool,  small-fixes), soyuz rollout (3823, 3824, 3825, 3835, 3837, 3848,3855, 3875), PPA & ArchiveRework specification update, Soyuz Metting (VOIP), code reviews.
<cprov> TODO: PPA (support for PPA in poppy), get code reviewed and merge old fixes
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54649 in soyuz "queue tool accept/reject actions don't support custom formats" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54649
<jamesh> DONE: sprint (Vilnius and London), LaunchpadFormView work, clean up OOPS analysis scripts with matsubara
<jamesh> TODO: finish London sprint, code reviews, dyson fix
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> TODO: Finish polish of document, unsub from lists, last few bugs, specs etc, any last minute HRness which may turn up.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<spiv> DONE: Holiday!  Progress on bzr smart server.  Reviews.
<spiv> TODO: Reviews.  bzr smart server.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<ddaa> DONE: tweak branch table, importd-bzr-upgrade, importd-publish-source
<ddaa> TODO: rollout importd-bzr-upgrade, more importd-publish-source (bug 37897), extend $branch/+edit (bug 51130).
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: No
<stub> DONE: Sprint
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51130 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot rename a branch I own" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51130
<stub> TODO: Sprint
<stub> BLOCKED: Sprint
<SteveA> DONE: sprints, meetings
<salgado> DONE: Implemented SupportTrackerKarma, code review, lots of random fixes
<salgado> TODO: Get my branches reviewed and land them, lots of code review, more random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> TODO: sprints, meetings
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: fix CoC workflow, launchpad reports, catching up, reviews
<kiko> TODO: more reviews, more fixing of CoC workflow
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: vacations, migrate translations, XaraLX deletions, pending mail, user support
<carlos> TODO: Add a way to put Rosetta in read only mode, start TranslationReviews spec, finish catching up with email
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> kiko: we can shorten that to "CoCFlow"
<kiko> not if we want to keep this channel PG-13
* niemeyer hopes kiko fixes his coc workflow by himself
<sivang> kiko: heh
<stub> Done! Go home!
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> thanks stu
<SteveA> and an on-time meeting too!
<kiko> niemeyer, CoC signing workflow
* malcc -> Lunch
* carlos -> lunch
<jamesh> kiko: that doesn't sound much better :)
<niemeyer> stub: I hope I manage to do that on saturday
<carlos> cprov: I will have lunch now. Could we talk when I'm back?
<kiko> jamesh, it wasn't meant to :)
<cprov> carlos: ohh, ok
<LarstiQ> kiko: does the signing result in a CoC ring of trust?
<stub> A CoC ring?
* Kinnison decides to go for lunch
<jamesh> flacoste: re: AddViews and EditViews, we included a LaunchpadEditFormView class that includes a helper that implements most of the boilerplate found in the action method
* bradb decides to shower
<jamesh> flacoste: we didn't see much benefit in a separate AddView given the way the forms are used in most of Launchpad
<mpt> LarstiQ, this reminds me of Microsoft's Customer Update and Notification Tool
<jamesh> flacoste: of course, I'm open to suggestions if you disagree
<flacoste> jamesh: so you don't intend to convert most LaunchpadAddView to form?
<LarstiQ> mpt: heh
<jamesh> flacoste: the intent would be to convert most AddView style forms to LaunchpadFormView directly
<jamesh> flacoste: rather than having a separate base class for them
<flacoste> jamesh: nah, I think that for simple cases LaunchpadAddView and LaunchpadEditView are fine, if you need anything more fancy, you would use LaunchpadEditView directly
<flacoste> jamesh: ok
<jamesh> flacoste: the LaunchpadEditFormView just makes sure the fields get filled in with values from the context, and provides a method to apply the changes to the context and sends an SQLObjectModifiedEvent
<jamesh> flacoste: (note that SQLObjectModifiedEvent is not really specific to SQLObject)
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, i'll take a closer look at LaunchpadFormView as it landed in RF and send you my comments
<SteveA> flacoste: I'd like to talk with you later about the i18n stuff
<flacoste> jamesh: I've already started using formlib for some forms, so I'll probably have to convert them to LaunchpadEditView
<flacoste> SteveA: anytime you want
<salgado> SteveA, flacoste, I'd like to join this conversation, please
<jamesh> flacoste: that'd be good.  Makes it easier to roll out improvements that affect all forms.
<flacoste> SteveA: yeah, salgado is the assignee for that spec
<SteveA> ok.  we in london are going for lunch now.
<SteveA> but also, please look up the existing launchpad i18n spec
<flacoste> SteveA: what's the name?
<SteveA> we shouldn't reinvent things that have already been analyzed here
<SteveA> can't remember
<SteveA> but also also, please mail the launchapd list when there's infrastructure-like work going on
<SteveA> so that we can get communication going about these things
<SteveA> I'd hate for us to end up solving i18n in two or more different ways
<flacoste> SteveA: copy that
* danilos -> lunch
<salgado> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadI18n
<flacoste> SteveA: (that's 24H slang in case you didn't know which kind of means got it)
<SteveA> I thought it meant "go to kinkos"
<SteveA> but, cool anyway :-)
<salgado> spiv, around?
<kiko> salgado, thanks
<salgado> hey kiko, you didn't forget that shipit review, did you?
<spiv> salgado: yep
<salgado> spiv, I have two small branches on your queue (I guess you've noticed them already :-); any idea when you'll have time to review them?
<spiv> salgado: Let's see... I'm about half-way through the mirror-management diff, so tomorrow definitely, maybe even tonight.
<spiv> salgado: support-tracker-karma doesn't look too involved, so probably tomorrow for it too.
<salgado> spiv, cool, thanks!
<spiv> salgado: when are you going to review my one-liner that's been in your queue for *12* days? :)
<salgado> oh, crap. I forgot it. sorry
<salgado> I need help to review that. (I guess it's the posix shell branch, right?)
<sabdfl> kiko: what do you think about having a way for users to "tell us what they want to do" when they are stuck, and for us to use that question:
<spiv> salgado: right.
<sabdfl>  a) to search an FAQ database and try to give them a good anser, and
<spiv> salgado: I'm no shell expert either, which is why I didn't just [trivial]  it :)
<sabdfl>  b) to keep track of the places people get stuck in LP so we can improve the pages for those scenarios?
<sabdfl> i'm thinking we could store those questions together with the page-template name that rendered the page, so we could review those every month or so and see where people are getting stuck on a particular page
<spiv> salgado: feel free to punt it back the rejected queue if you can't do it (or don't want to find an shell arcana expert to consult).
<kiko> sabdfl, well, tickets, bugs and unused features are usually an indication of what parts of launchpad are unclear, and we have plenty of input from there
<salgado> spiv, I'll try to find an expert first
<kiko> sabdfl, for instance, my current CoC work is being done after triaging tickets and bugs on the subject and realizing how arcane the procedure was
<kiko> sabdfl, I could list of the top of my head another 5-10 areas that need similar work done
<sabdfl> understood, and that's good work
<sabdfl> but once we have the system basically tuned, i think it would still be a cunning plan
<sabdfl> users would be searching for HOWTO's or tips or FAQ's
<kiko> sabdfl, what sort of UI element would we use to convey where we are stuck? something like google code's Help link?
<sabdfl> but we would store the search together with the page name that it was performed off
<sabdfl> not sure - possibly just a "search for help" option
<kiko> yes, you can definitely explore the fact that you know where the user was when he reached for help
<sabdfl> see - most users will not file bugs or tickets
<kiko> yes
<sabdfl> but they might search for help
<sabdfl> ok, we can look at that post-2.0 :-)
<kiko> so tickets and bugs really only highlight the most distressing problems
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> we should get those under control first
<kiko> but the fact that we have them suggests we should concentrate on those areas first ;)
<sabdfl> with OOPS'en
<kiko> right, exactly
<kiko> well, not just oopses
<kiko> for instance, lots of people failing to register gpg keys
<kiko> and failing to sign the CoC
<kiko> filing bugs
<kiko> I bet 1 bug filed is at least 20 users who couldn't do it
<rancell> Hi all, I've found a bug in dd (coreutils) but when I go to report it in Launchpad I get "coreutils does not use Malone as its bug tracker. To report a bug about coreutils, please use its official bug tracker.". Where should I report?
<bradb> rancell: /distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<rancell> bradb, thanks
<bradb> no prob
<kiko> sabdfl, ^^^ indication of confusing UI. :)
<kiko> how fitting
<mpt> And I reported that bug :-)
<kiko> mpt, why don't you fix it, too? One simple solution might be to add "To report a but about coreutils as packaged in a distribution, use ..."?
<bradb> or:
<bradb> Perhaps you meant to report the bug in one of these packages?
<kiko> bradb, requires packaging link
<bradb> _coreutils in Ubuntu)
<mpt> I will, when I get time
<bradb> kiko: not always. for coreutils, for example, we could have made a good guess;.
* bradb throws random punctuation around
<kiko> bradb, that sort of guess is best done to prefill the packaging links.
<mpt> bug 42480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42480
<bradb> mpt: that wouldn't have solved rancell's problem
<mpt> Why not?
<kiko> the issue I have with packaging is that it links specific series IIRC
<bradb> mpt: ISTM he went down to the product road when he meant to report the bug in Ubuntu (otherwise, presumably, he would have wondered why I gave him an ubuntu filebug link in response)
<kiko> agreed with bradb 
<mpt> Well, that's another bug I also reported ...
<rancell> bradb: Yup I wanted to file the bug against Ubuntu but knew the package so went there first to check if it had already been reported
<salgado> spiv, I don't see what's the problem that you're trying to solve with that one-liner;  I get the same result running both lines in dapper's dash
<flacoste> kiko: has mpool and mpt comments have made you change your mind about adding search functionality to +linkbug?
<kiko> no.
<kiko> in fact they have made it even more opposed to that specific UI.
<flacoste> why?
<kiko> because I don't think that it is geared towards the right use case
<SteveA> hi
<flacoste> kiko: which is according to you linking to only one bug?
<kiko> flacoste, well, that's part of it. plus the fact that you will almost never link to multiple bugs listed using /the same search string/
* bradb agrees that search-based UI is way overkill for that task
<flacoste> kiko: not if you use the product/package-name name to get most bugs 
<flacoste> bradb, kiko: have you actually used the feature?
<kiko> flacoste, you're contriving. there's no way you can argue that that's a major use case!
<flacoste> to link to specs for example?
<bradb> flacoste: no. like most people that use Launchpad, i'm too lazy
<kiko> flacoste, dude, finding a bug is searching for needles in haystacks
<bradb> i've linked bugs to specs
<jamesh> or cucumbers in haystacks
<bradb> but a multi-select UI would have taken me offguard
<flacoste> kiko: the use case is 'I know there is a bug about this, i just don't know it's id, it was about 'such and such')
<kiko> flacoste, see what bradb said. a multi-select UI is NOT what the end-user would be expecting.
<kiko> now there may be a communication issue here
<kiko> I think that search for the bug as part of the UI
<flacoste> that it's because the name of the action is 'Link to bug'
<kiko> is laudable
<kiko> I think the multi-select approach is inappropriate
<kiko> and furthermore
<kiko> I think that to do search-to-link properly
<kiko> you need to do workflow
<kiko> allowing the end-user to confirm what he's done, make sure he's found all the bug he wants, etc
<flacoste> what kind of workflow?
<kiko> which is overkill.
<kiko> OVERKILL :-)
<kiko> so
<kiko> some suggests that are lightweight
<kiko> and that would help mitigate the problems you point out:
<kiko> - offer a link to search for bugs
<kiko> - after linking to a bug, you can put up a message with the summary and description of bug you linked, so the person can go back and correct if it was wrong
<kiko> - you /could/ prompt the user to confirm if he has actually linked to the correct bug. but I think that would make the feature even harder to use.
<flacoste> the linked bug already appears in the related bug portlet
<kiko> portlets are really not the sort of notification UI I was mentioning above :)
<kiko> in fact portlets could be called anti-notification UI. :)
<flacoste> could appear in the notification area also
<SteveA> stub, flacoste, salgado: let's discuss the i18n issues on #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> flacoste, that I think is definitely worth it.
<carlos> lifeless: hi, around?
<kiko> carlos, did you manage to land a fix to unbreak the test suite?
<carlos> kiko: not yet
<carlos> I have the fix in my branch
<kiko> ok, I'll do it
<carlos> but I'm getting another error that cprov is looking at
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> no need, I have a fix here with another bunch of crap
<sivang> bradb: I'm interested in helping with the UI fixes you mentioned at the meeting, however I suspect I will require some minor getting started mentoring on some of them.
<kiko> carlos, but don't be blocked by me anyway
<carlos> kiko: don't worry, if you merge your branch before me, I will fix the conflict
<carlos> otherwise.... you lose ;-)
<kiko> I always lose
<jamesh> kiko: so you've submitted a fix for the 98-cocacknowledge bug?
<kiko> jamesh, I have it in my tree, but not yet. wanna do it?
<bradb> sivang: you might want to find a small bug or two that interest you, to get more familiar with the terrain.
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  I was just going to remove the date portion from the pagetests
<carlos> hmm, I have changes in my tree that I didn't change
<kiko> jamesh, do it
<bradb> sivang: then, ideally, send me a patch for it, and I'll give you specific suggestions on getting into the Malone vibe
<SteveA> bug 54987
<SteveA> Keybuk: nice email
<Keybuk> :)
<SteveA> Keybuk: this is feasible now that we have a single namespace for products, projects and distros
<Keybuk> the biggest thing needs to be the loss of the "GPG signed e-mail and launchpad account" requirement though
<Keybuk> people who submit bugs aren't developers, they're users
<Keybuk> and users don't have that kind of fancy setup
<bradb> +1
<SteveA> silly idea:
<SteveA> allow users to set "my secret bug filing word" in launchpad
<SteveA> and then they just need to say "antigiraffe" in an email
<SteveA> for it to be allowed through
<bradb> don't make me think!
<Keybuk> meh, that's still complicated ... they need to go to launchpad before they can submit bugs
<SteveA> it may be complicated
<SteveA> but then we can have fun looking up people's chosen words later
<Keybuk> and ringing their telephone banking and trying it as their password? :)
<SteveA> is it possible to eat *too many* grapes?
<Keybuk> FOLKS!  WE HAVE A REVENUE STREAM!
<kiko> Keybuk, so you want to make it easier for people to file bugs? do you realize we have more than enough bugs already? :)
<Keybuk> kiko: as an upstream, yes
<SteveA> dude, we're creating bugs as fast as we can
<SteveA> we can hardly keep up with the filing rate
<Keybuk> I have almost no bugs because people aren't using Malone, because it's too hard to submit a report
<sivang> bradb: where can I find a list of stuff that are important for a milestone?
<Keybuk> whereas in the last two weeks, I've had about a dozen in my INBOX directly
<kiko> Keybuk, it's little harm for you to forward those mails to new@bugs.launchpad.net, though..
<bradb> sivang: for malone: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/ . the Milestones portlet.
<kiko> Keybuk, I'll offer to contact those people for you and ask them to register their bugs on launchpad though. :)
<Keybuk> kiko: there's no point though
<Keybuk> if I forward the mail, then it loses the fact the bug is attached to the original submitter
<Keybuk> comments/status changes/etc. don't go to the submitter, they flood me
<Keybuk> so I'd then have to use Malone AND e-mail the user
<kiko> Keybuk, that person won't get email anyway unless they are launchpad-registered.
<Keybuk> at that point, Malone is doing nothing for me
<Keybuk> kiko: that's what I want to change
<Keybuk> I want users to be registered automatically when they submit bug reports
<kiko> Keybuk, we can't spam people who haven't registered explicitly. 
<kiko> now 
<kiko> I agree with lazy account creation
<kiko> as they file bugs
<kiko> but they still need to "do work"
<kiko> and I suspect that the reason you get email instead of bug reports
<Keybuk> kiko: you were doing a push of getting upstreams to use Malone, and what their problems were, right?
<kiko> is not because people won't create accounts
<kiko> but because they find it easier just to mail you.
<kiko> right.
<Keybuk> as an upstream, I thought I'd co-operate and I asked everyone who'd mailed me why they hadn't used Malone
<Keybuk> and all but one actually responded
<kiko> cool
<Keybuk> and that was the findings
<Keybuk> - the web interface looked "scary"
<Keybuk> - the web interface required them to register, which was complicated, they just wanted to submit a bug
<kiko> Keybuk, can you please email me these findings?
<Keybuk> - the e-mail interface instructions were huge
<kiko> I can't be on IRC right now
<Keybuk> kiko: it's in your INBOX right now
<bradb> fyi, bug 50653
<Keybuk> that's where this conversation started, because I sent an e-mail
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50653 in malone "Malone should support craigslist-style anonymous bug reporting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50653
<kiko> wow
<kiko> ok
<Keybuk> - email required GPG signatures ... most didn't even know what GPG was
<Keybuk> - email required first having visited the web page
<Keybuk> etc.
<Keybuk> ie. it was just too complicated to file a bug with Malone
<Keybuk> and FAR easier just to mail me
<Keybuk> so as an upstream, there seems to be little point to Malone, because none of my users are using it
<Keybuk> the _only_ user to have ever submitted a bug there was an Ubuntu develoepr!
<Nafallo> Keybuk: hi there :-). nice to see you again.
<Keybuk> Nafallo: "again"?:)
<Nafallo> Keybuk: yea, was like ages since I saw you last time, so again ;-)
<Keybuk> heh, I'm online every day <g>
<Nafallo> oh. I thought you where on vacation or something since I haven't seen your nick say something :-).
<bundy_all> hello to all
<Keybuk> Nafallo: nah, just busy developing stuff
<Keybuk> IRC is a hell of a distraction from real work
<Nafallo> oh. nice. something testable then? :-)
<Keybuk> so I've been vaguely avoiding using it too for a few weeks so I can actually have stuff finished before FeatureFreeze :)
<bundy_all> Can anybody tell me is that offer with free ubuntu cd is still valid ?
<LarstiQ> Keybuk: well, keeping bugreports away is something some upstreams desire ;)
<bradb> bundy_all: Visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ for your freedom buffet. Ask #ubuntu if you want to know more.
<bundy_all> bradb Thank you
<bradb> no prob
<carlos> jamesh: you are too fast...
<carlos> I just sent my merge request that fixes the timebomb too...
<carlos> so I guess I will get a conflict :-(
<sabdfl> salgado: did you see my review request, do you have bandwidth to handle that?
<salgado> sabdfl, just replied to it. I'll start it today for sure, but may not be able to finish today, then I'll finish tomorrow
<salgado> is that okay?
<salgado> kiko, I want to stick https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filecHCp8r.html in that branch you just reviewed.  is that okay?
<salgado> jamesh, thanks for the correction on the FAQ
<kiko> salgado, I think that will be ineffective, to be honest. but sure. <strong tal:content> though.
<sabdfl> salgado: that's fine - thanks! if all is ok i will update to review comments, and land over the weekend, for rollout next week
<sabdfl> stub: would that be alright?
<salgado> <stong> does nothing inside a "notification message"
<salgado> kiko, ^
<stub> eh?
<salgado> and <strong> too
<kiko> salgado, why are you adding strong then?
<kiko> sabdfl, I'd prefer it went through staging-baking
<salgado> kiko, the first strong is not in a notification message
<kiko> we're not doing trigger-rollouts for a while now
<stub> sabdfl: Yes, we can roll out your landing next week if you land it soon
<sabdfl> kiko: i will hammer it on staging - that way it will get more testing than staging usually would
<sabdfl> if it's flaky i'll let you know
<kiko> salgado, so that's what I was talking about.
<kiko> <strong tal:content>
<kiko> instead of using a span.
<kiko> sabdfl, well, it also lets us look at it and see if we can make improvements to it over the week
<sabdfl> it does introduce a lot of new checks and constraints, so there may well be issues
<kiko> instead of surprise landing. it's the policy we're taking 
<kiko> so let's leave it to bake on staging for a week
<kiko> there's no sprint coming up
<kiko> we have the time
<stub> Which is of course preferred ;)
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm at a UI sprint next week
<SteveA> carlos: if you mv your directory on devpad out of the usual place, pqm will fail quickly on the merge
<kiko> sabdfl, that's fine. we can fix problems too. :)
<sabdfl> kiko: i'll let you know if i think it needs extra work, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: although, I supopse if there is a conflict, it will make it fail early anyway
<kiko> sabdfl, sure. I just want to make sure that good rollout practices are followed. I'm sure you can appreciate that :)
<salgado> kiko, the one where I use <strong> I have other things inside it, that's why I use the <span replace="context" />.  in the other case, it won't help using a <strong> because it's already inside a <p class="notification message">
<sabdfl> very much so! if salgado gets me that review, and there are no showstoppers, i will be able to do plenty of testing sunday
<sabdfl> if its flaky i'll recommend rolling out something pre-landing
<kiko> I'd prefer that it waited for a week on staging, unless there's something that is a showstopper to roll out
<sabdfl> you've already said that ;-)
<kiko> everybody wants their stuff in immediately -- but we should avoid doing it unless we need to
<kiko> yeah, I have
<stub> If there is no sprint or anything needing the landing next week, it indeed should not be pushed out.
<salgado> kiko, saw my message explaining why I'm using <strong> in one case and not in the other?
<stub> 'Oooh shiney' is not a good reason to risk the production systems, especially as people are now starting to get antsy about downtime.
<kiko> salgado, hmmm. it seems you're missing a </strong> then.
<niemeyer> kiko: pre-joins!
<salgado> kiko, no, it's there
<kiko> salgado, I need glasses. r=kiko
<kiko> niemeyer, oh-oh. somebody told you that dirty secret? I did it because I could!
<salgado> stub, have you defined the revision that is going to production next week?
<stub> salgado: Nope
<niemeyer> kiko: I'm gonna give you generic joins dude
<kiko> salgado, yes. it was YESTERDAY. :)
<ddaa> Hey, anybody can think of objects that would need reassigning when changing the owner of a Branch?
<niemeyer> kiko: *Just* for you
<niemeyer> kiko: Stuart says you own me a bj
<kiko> salgado, stub: take it off channel! before I have a heart attack!
<salgado> eh?
<kiko> stub, stop promising blow jobs from me ok
<stub> But you said!
<sabdfl> oh my eyes
<kiko> why me
<LarstiQ> it must be that pie picture
<stub> :)
<sabdfl> taking the bullet
<sivang> bradb: How do I reach the bugs targetted for 1.0 from https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+milestone/1.0 ?
<bradb> sivang: they're all shown on that page
<kiko> what an odd question
<sivang> bradb: on https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+milestone/1.0 I see only specs
<bradb> sivang: yeah, that indicates there are no bugs for that milestone. admittedly, that's a confusing UI.
<sivang> bradb: so where do I find those bugs? ;)
<bradb> sivang: on 1.1
<sivang> bradb: ah,
<elmo> bradb: is there any spec you know of for adding a 'Report a bug in this application' to the launchpad-integration stuff?
<bradb> elmo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/LaunchpadIntegration is one mention of that stuff (and specifically not mentioning the word "bug")
<elmo> hmm
<elmo> what do you think of the idea?  obviously it's only useful for cases where the app isn't crashing, but it would allow new users to get straight to a page where they can start typing about their bug
<jamesh> to pass non-trivial info to the bug page, we'd need some way of feeding data to LP unauthenticated and getting back a token to use in a URL
<jamesh> given that launchpad-integration just calls the web browser with a URL as argument
<elmo> ah, hmm, true
<bradb> we discussed that in paris
<bradb> i'm trying to remember the spec name
<jamesh> I think we discussed it the first time round too (in Sydney)
<bradb> elmo, jamesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugReportingTool was the more up-to-date thing about reporting bugs from the desktop
<elmo> holy cow
<elmo> that BERT thing seems, erm, interesting
<bradb> the idea was to drive the user to the web UI, rather than rebuild a Malone UI for the desktop
<jamesh> elmo: it does sound a little more complicated than necessary
* bradb & # lunch
<sivang> seems the spec is just about adding some more automatically generated bug data for submission into the web ui yes?
<jamesh> sivang: sure.  The debian reportbug script provides a bunch of information about the package version plus dependencies in the initial report
<sivang> jamesh: I see.
<jamesh> sivang: since the "API" for reporting a bug is opening the web browser at a particular URL, and this data is a bit larger than you'd fit in a URL query string, you need something more complicated
<jamesh> (although maybe not quite as complicated as the description in that spec)
<sivang> right, even a bit more environmental data will be immediately helpful.
<sivang> be back later dudes
<sladen> ...when you have no X, you have to use 'lynx' for launchpad.  Lynx and launchpad do not mix;  in fact, it's not even possible to do an advanced search with javascript!
<sladen> s/with/without/
<ddaa> sladen: aren't there text mode browsers that suck less than lynx? w3m for example?
<jamesh> sladen: looks like it is going to the wrong URL
<jamesh> sladen: the "advanced search" link is to "?advanced=1"
<sladen> jamesh: indeed...  I guess that it's striping the URL back to the '/', rather than +bugs?advanced... 
<jamesh> sladen: lynx interprets that as e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/?advanced=1, while Firefox interprets it as https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs?advanced=1
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> sladen: could you report a bug about it? :)
<jamesh> assuming you can get to the bug submission form
<sladen> jamesh: sure will, but there is no way I'm going to even attempt to /file/ it from Lynx...
<sladen> :)
<SteveA> kiko: for the tags, why rosetta:imports and not rosetta-imports ?
<kiko> SteveA, I don't know. perhaps because it was soyuz:foo already. your choice, I'm easy.
<jamesh> kiko: I don't think a colon is allowed in a tag
<jamesh> we don't allow them in user names, iirc
<jamesh> and it is the same validator
<kiko> jamesh, is a tag a valid name? ok. luckily I didn't try using it!
<kiko> actually it wasn't soyuz:foo. who am I trying to fool!
<SteveA> so, hyphen it is
<SteveA> I updated the page with the tags that were agreed earlier today
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.  If it becomes a problem, we can loosen the restrictions
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<jamesh> which is easier to do that tightening them later on
<kiko> jamesh, I am not even arguing for that. I am defeated. hypens it is.
<SteveA> salgado: stu and I have in pqm converting shipit to use the new vhosts support
<SteveA> we'll be trying it out on staging soon
<salgado> SteveA, cool!  are you guys going to update staging today or wait till tomorrow?
<SteveA> depends when pqm does the work
<SteveA> shipit on staging is broken right now, in preparation for this landing
* ddaa is baffled by TextWidget.displayWidth vs. TextAreaWidget.width
<ddaa> They appear to mean the same thing, yet they have different name and different visual effects...
<ddaa> and TextWidget.width has no visible effect
<ddaa> Setting them to the same value, as in TitleWidget and SummaryWidget, leads to different field widths in the browser...
<ddaa> There's something rotten in the kingdom of Widgark
<jamesh> ddaa: maybe TextWidget doesn't have a width attribute
<flacoste> kiko: what do you think about adding 'Cancel' buttons on forms? (and mpt if he's sleep-walking)
<flacoste> as mpool suggested?
<kiko> flacoste, if you have started an operation and want to go back, it makes some sense.. but mpt is the authority there
<flacoste> because often there is no single click that can bring you back where you were before
<flacoste> you have to use the back button
* flacoste will mail the list about that
<SteveA> I agree with flacoste 
<flacoste> it is very easy to do with formlib
<kiko> the back button is a valid button though. and it is single-click. :)
<SteveA> my online bank FINES you $1 every time you press the back button
<SteveA> or so it feels
<SteveA> they certainly punish you
<flacoste> indeed, but if you already submitted the post with errors... it will be two clicks and you'll have to acknowledge the this was a 'POST' request dialog
<flacoste> we could even add a standard 'Cancel' button to LaunchpadFormView 
<SteveA> flacoste: try it in the support tracker to start with
<SteveA> and we'll see how it goes in practice
<SteveA> and get some feedback from mpt
<SteveA> just because I agree doesn't mean it is a good idea
<jamesh> I wonder how that would affect the button order if it was implemented in the base class
<flacoste> SteveA: fine
<flacoste> jamesh: actually, it wouldn't work
<kiko> hey jamesh 
<kiko> I have an ascii armoured dump of a key
<kiko> a pubkey
<kiko> how do I get its full fingerprint?
<jamesh> flacoste: yeah.  Looks like they don't use a class advisor for @action, so don't have access to the parents when setting up actions
<flacoste> jamesh: exactly
<jamesh> kiko: import it into a keyring, look at what ID it prints when you do this
<jamesh> kiko: then do "gpg --fingerprint ID"
<jamesh> flacoste: might be considered a bug in formlib ...
<flacoste> jamesh: could be done by massaging the actions attribute after class definition though
<kiko> jamesh, so I need to import it first? no chance to not do so?
<jamesh> kiko: you can use "gpg --keyring foo --import filename" to import into a different keyring
<flacoste> jamesh: like in setupWidget or somewhere like that
<kiko> k
<jamesh> then "gpg --keyring foo --fingerprint ID"
<jamesh> flacoste: yeah.  Something like we do in the Navigation classes (walk __mro__ looking for a special attribute name in the class dicts)
<flacoste> jamesh: i was thinking something simpler: just add the 'Cancel' action to the actions attribute in setupWidgets :-)
<flacoste> unless it's there of course
<jamesh> flacoste: ah :)
<ddaa> jamesh: what do you mean?
<jamesh> ddaa: the TextWidget class doesn't seem to mention a "width" attribute -- just "displayWidth" and "displayMaxWidth"
<ddaa> I tried renaming displayWidth to width in TitleWidget, and I then get the default TextWidget width
<jamesh> ddaa: so it isn't too surprising if it doesn't do anything special when you set that attribute
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> but there is TextAreaWidget.width
<ddaa> and for the same value, width and displayWidth yields different widths in the actual web page.
<ddaa> And I would like my forms to look a bit more regular
<ddaa> besides, displayWidth=44 gives something that's a bit too narrow for real life urls
<ddaa> width=44 gives something wider, so the form is going to be that wide anyway, I'd like to put that room to use
<flacoste> bradb: ping
<bradb> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> bradb: have you ever tried using canonical.widgets.bug.BugWidget?
<flacoste> i get a validation error because the returned value (a bug) doesn't fully comply with the IBug interface
<bradb> I wouldn't use that widget.
<flacoste> bradb: why?
<flacoste> bradb: it looks fine, the problem is more with the fact that Bug doesn't fully comply with IBug
<flacoste> bradb: validation errors are:
<bradb> because the code is easier to understand you get the bug id from the context or request, depending on what you're doing
<flacoste> displayname isn't a unicode string
<flacoste> bradb: yeah, at the expense of a lot of duplication
* flacoste definitively prefers high-level widget
<flacoste> give me the bug, I don't care how you got it
<bradb> flacoste: what are you doing? form/view/code, etc.
<flacoste> i'm working on +linkbug
<flacoste> i use BugWidget to get the bug to link to
<flacoste> the widget works fine
<bradb> what's the schema of the form?
<flacoste> Object(schema=IBug)
<flacoste> and it fails to validate
<flacoste> the displayname isn't a unicode string
<flacoste> and for some reasons it feels like the tags field isn't a list
<flacoste> a workaround would be to use schema=ISQLBase or even Interface
<flacoste> but i find it weird that schema validation fails on IBug
<bradb> i don't understand that Object(schema=...) code
<flacoste> it means that we don't really test that
<BjornT> flacoste: you can even use BugField
<bradb> i was expected you'd have a schema like ILinkBugToTicket, with a BugField
<BjornT> it's strange that the object widget doesn't simply check that the schema is provided, though.
<flacoste> bradb: it does that... and more
<flacoste> bradb: it actually validates each and every field in the interface
<flacoste> bradb: you didn't expect that?
<bradb> I expected:
<bradb> class ILinkBugToTicket(Interface):
<bradb>     bug = BugField(...)
* flacoste got to run
<flacoste> i have errands to make, I'll be back a little bit later
<flacoste> bradb: but we can continue that discussion tomorrow at the office
<bradb> flacoste: sounds good
<kiko> you bake those errands well
<kiko> for a guy
<bradb> BjornT: how do i select the "no value" option of a RadioWidget, by default? it seems like a bug in Zope 3 that it won't select it by default
<flacoste> kiko: it's actually a guy kind of errand: getting a new CD/MP3 player in the car: very important for the long ride of Saturday :-)
* flacoste takes off for the garage
<ddaa> interesting
<ddaa> it looks like working with testbrowser may turn out to be significantly less horrible than old doctests
<ddaa> yeah, I'm late, but I get to fix some of the branch-related doctests today
<kiko> dude
<kiko> testbrowser is da bomb
<kiko> it's like natalie portman
<ddaa> Well, so far it looks decent
<bradb> testbrowser is one of those golden bits of zope 3 with just the right amount of engineering
<bradb> unlike, say, the widget framework, which makes me hate everything
<ddaa> as opposed to old doctests which were outrageously ugly and painful like mixing tabasco and eye drops.
<ddaa> bradb: how interesting, I just rambled about widgets being... interesting...
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, it's bug... it's fixed in BugTaskBugTrackerWidget, but it might not be that easy to pull out the fix (RadioWidget is not easy to customize....)
<BjornT> bradb: it's also fixed in upstream zope3, but in a backwards incompatible way, so it's not just to simply pull in the fix :(
<ddaa> bradb, do you have any clue how to make a given TextWidget get the same actual width as a given TextAreaWidget?
<bradb> BjornT: ok, so i need something i can land today. do you have any code i can have to make it work, or should i just convert this from a widget into html?
<bradb> ddaa: not even a remotely vague idea, and don't EVER ask me about z3 widgets again! :P
<bradb> er, i mean, ignore the bit after the comma
<ddaa> BjornT: maybe you'd have an idea?
* bradb starts the conversion to html
<BjornT> bradb: what you can do is to subclass RadioWidget and override renderItems() with part of BugTaskBugTrackerWidget.renderItems()
<bradb> BjornT: ah, right, ok. i guess you mean BugTaskBugWatchWidget
<BjornT> bradb: right. the part you need is the code between the '#check if we want to select first item...' and '# Add an option for creating a new bug watch.'
<bradb> hm, though that would add more code than just writing the html...
<BjornT> bradb: well, you shouldn't think like that, since html will be harder to maintain. although in this case, i wouldn't object if you wrote html instead, since i can't guarantee that it'll actually work...
* bradb attempts to put his RadioWidget angst aside, to fix this problem
<bradb> BjornT: unfortunately, when i use that code, it hits the "elif value != self.context.missing_value" condition, and evals to True, skipping the else: that would set no_value = "checked"
* bradb wonders if there's something I'm supposed to be initializing in some way that I'm not
<bradb> oh, i may have found it.../me tries
<bradb> YA!
<BjornT> bradb: what did you do to fix it?
<kiko> sacrifice a kitten
<bradb> BjornT: there were two more lines at the top of your method that i needed, that set value to self._missing
<BjornT> bradb: right, i was going to suggest that. RadioWidget is kind of buggy..., it's not impossible to you need to put in an 'else: value = self._toFieldValue(value)' after that.
<bradb> BjornT: should i (attempt) to extract the renderItem() commonality into a LaunchpadRadioWidget class?
<BjornT> bradb: well, are you going to customize the widget further? if not, let's keep that as LaunchpadRadioWidget, and then I can make BugTaskBugWatchWidget inherit from it later.
<bradb> BjornT: no, i don't want to customize it further. i'll just call it LRW then and move on.
<bradb> thanks for the help
<BjornT> cool
* BjornT -> bed
<kiko> bed! this early! bah
<laszlok> can someone help me with importing a POT file?
<kiko> laszlok, what's up?
<bradb> kiko: do you have time to review this upstream status patch? 8 files changed, 98 insertions(+), 95 deletions(-)
<kiko> bradb, tonight, yes. pastebin
<kiko> (for reply tomorrow IOW)
<bradb> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileZqkEKX.html , thanks
<kiko> salgado, can you do some over-the-shoulder today? I need to land this fix to GPG handling..
<salgado> kiko, I'm revieweing sabdfl's branch now, and I need to go in a few minutes. (have classes today)
<kiko> salgado, argh. not even 10 minutes to fix /your/ regression?
<kiko> what time's your classes
<salgado> kiko, seriously, I'm in a rush.  I need to go home first to do some laundry, otherwise I won't have time.  I have classes from 19 to 23h
<kiko> buuummmmer
<laszlok> kiko: i thought jordi set me up so my uploads would automatically, but my latest file still says needs review after almost a week
<kiko> laszlok, it may not be approved yet. can you find it in /imports? can you get me a URL?
<laszlok> kiko: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=products&status=all&type=all&start=225&batch=75
<laszlok> the jokosher.pot one
<salgado> kiko, mail me the diff and I'll review it first thing in the morning tomorrow
<kiko> bradb, do you have some time to look at a patch today? I'll swap and review yours meanwhile
<bradb> kiko: sure
<kiko> bradb, I mainly want a look over my tests to see if I could do something better
<kiko> ah! cool
<kiko> okay, one more second and I'll have a diff up for you.
<bradb> ok
<kiko> bradb, this patch:
<kiko> - adds a README file explaining what keys are in the zeca keys directory
<kiko> - factors the GPG handling of the person code into a separate view class
<kiko> - corrects the GPG handling that salgado broke on tuesday
<kiko> - tests it thoroughly
<kiko> - converts a test to testbrowser
<kiko> - fixes some cosmetic issues
<kiko> here goes: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filekbUPrE.html
<kiko>  8 files changed, 353 insertions(+), 265 deletions(-)
<jamesh> kiko: are you going to check this in as trivial? :)
<bradb> kiko: doh!
<kiko> oh wait
<kiko> jamesh, no, I want review :)
<kiko> wait up bradb I forgot the bzr adds
<jamesh>  - checks to see if today is 2006-08-10
<kiko> no it doesn't :-P
<kiko> bradb, jamesh: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileXUVJeq.html
<kiko> comments from both are welcome
* bradb looks
<jamesh> kiko: could you add a note to the README saying that the keys in lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/gpgkeys should be symlinked to the appropriate names in lib/canonical/zeca/ftests/keys
<jamesh> that there should be symlinks for each subkey ID
<kiko> okay, sure.
<jamesh> (i.e. for a normal key there will be a symlink for the main signing subkey and one for the encryption subkey)
<jamesh> some of your comments appear to have been written in the future too
<jamesh> why does this bit work? : assert "111" not in key, "The keyserver is not running, help!"
<kiko> jamesh, which comments?
<kiko> jamesh, (111) Connection refused.
<kiko> jamesh, I was hoping you had fixed that crack-addled API but I guess you didn't get that far :)
<jamesh> kiko: any reason for switching editpgpkeys.pt over to 2col layout?
<kiko> oh. 
<kiko> 09-10
<kiko> doh
<kbrooks> how do i make a bug related to another?
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, it needs to be wide enough for the <input>, because the fingerprint is long.
<kiko> kbrooks, you can't currently. you can however add "Bug 232131" in the bug description and it will linkify.
<kiko> kbrooks, note that you /can/ dupe bugs though.
<kiko> laszlok, what's the name of the potemplate, do you know?
<laszlok> kiko: the file name is jokosher.pot
<kiko> laszlok, yep. but the potemplate.. I'll check.
<kiko> laszlok, well, I did something. let's hope it will work :-)
<laszlok> kiko: do i have to bug you guys everytime i upload something
<kiko> jordi, danilos[gone] , carlos: when you come back, know that I edited the jokosher import.. and set its template to "jokosher". kthxbye
<kbrooks> lol
<kiko> laszlok, I don't think so, but I'm not the right person to ask today. I will know tomorrow!
<kbrooks> "kthxbye"....
<kiko> kbrooks, note that carlos is not even online. oh well..
<laszlok> kiko: thanks :)
<kbrooks> kiko: noted. :-) :P 
<jamesh> kiko: and if you're creating a getURLForKeyInServer(), we might want to update GPGKey.keyserverURL to use it
<kiko> jamesh, where is that? let me see
<bluefoxicy> hi kiko :)
<kiko> oh-oh
<kiko> I was discovered!
<kiko> :)
<jamesh> database/person.py
<kiko> hey bluefoxicy 
<kiko> sure
<kiko> jamesh, is that tested?
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  I put in a support request for that information and a blurb about making it accessible through some interface for the future.  Everyone is probably busy anyway :>
<kiko> bluefoxicy, I saw it, and I haven't forgotten it, I swear
<bluefoxicy> kiko:  still not in a hurry; I'm waiting for the crash reporter to get to a point where it'd make sense for pitti and friends to start working on a strategy for dealing with the data
<bluefoxicy> which will be edgy+1 probably
<kiko> cool.
<jamesh> kiko: I think so.  It is used in one of the person RDF export
<kiko> right
* kiko is amazed to find out that there IS a key 0x12345678
<kiko> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x12345678&op=index
<kiko> jamesh, so it works. thanks for the hint, done.
<kiko> jamesh, it's hardcoded :-(
<kiko> launchpad/templates/rdf-macros.pt
<jamesh> kiko: it isn't hard coded in person-foaf.pt
<kiko> jamesh, what's rdf-macros for anyway? how weird.
<kiko> owner_foaf_gpg is unused I think
<jamesh> I think it is used in the product/project RDF dumps
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's used inside itself
<kiko> how weird.
<kiko> ok, I'll fix that too.
<kiko> bradb, how's it going?
<sabdfl> kiko: what's hitting an xmlrpc server on LP, looking for a key?
<bradb> kiko: still going. only about a third of the way through.
<kiko> sabdfl, what key? that's most odd.
<kiko> what method, too?
<sabdfl> where is the full doc of xmlrpc API's?
<sabdfl> i would like those to be documented rigorously, in a single place, with markings to indicate stable vs experimental api's
<sabdfl> also, an api review mechanism
#launchpad 2006-08-11
<ddaa> Got it!
<kiko> ddaa, time for bed mr
<ddaa> Is there a way to stick a class attribute into a TextWidget?
<ddaa> kiko: come on, the girl is away, and I'm having fun doing some web stuff
<kiko> ok. just this once
<ddaa> fixing branch/+edit is a bit more fun than doing voodoo vcs machinery stuff
<ddaa> yay, got wide TextWidgets!
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> kiko: still going. this patch is not a drive-by. :P
<kiko> bradb, ETA?
<bradb> kiko: 20 mins
<kiko> bradb, okay, mail it please. ;)
<bradb> yeah, that's what i was doing
<sabdfl> morning ajmitch
<ajmitch> morning
<mpool> hi there
<mpool> could someone help me with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+ticket/529 please?
<mpool> hi sabdfl 
<kiko-zzz> mpool, I saw that just the other day. 
<kiko-zzz> mmmm
<mpool> hello sleepy kiko
<mpool> it's not a big deal but it just looks messy every time i log in
<LarstiQ> hmm, there is a debian bug I'd like to attach to a product, is there a way I can directly do that, or do I have to file a malone bug first, and then link?
<sabdfl> hey mpool
<kiko-zzz> LarstiQ, what product is it? you first file the bug on the product, then you indicate it "+ also affects distribution"
* kiko-zzz zzzs for real now
<LarstiQ> right, feh
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: I'll just have to duplicate it then
<kiko-zzz> duplicate?
<kiko-zzz> you can do it to the original bug
<kiko-zzz> what bugs are we talking about anyway?
* kiko-zzz pokes LarstiQ 
<kiko-zzz> vai LarstiQ 
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: a bug was just reported in the dbts for paramiko
<kiko-zzz> okay so far.
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: now, I'd like that to show up under the launchpad product for paramiko, without extra effort
<kiko-zzz> aha. the opposite problem ubuntu has!
<kiko-zzz> LarstiQ, first, you convince the debian people to use launchpad. then.. 
* kiko-zzz wakes up
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: haha :)
<kiko-zzz> yeah. you will need to file the bug on paramiko first and then link it
<LarstiQ> yeah, I just did that
<kiko-zzz> we could offer a "import this bug and link it" feature..
<kiko-zzz> but that's way 2.0
<LarstiQ> ok, it would be nice
<LarstiQ> how about watching other bugtrackers for products?
<LarstiQ> that is
<kiko-zzz> for new bugs you mean?
<LarstiQ> yes
* bradb gives one pass through his review before sending it to kiko-zzz 
<kiko-zzz> well.. what's the point if those trackers aren't using LP?
<LarstiQ> me not having to propagate manually anymore
<kiko-zzz> do you mean filing bugs in their trackers?
<kiko-zzz> or something else?
<LarstiQ> something else
<kiko-zzz> what would that SE be? :)
<LarstiQ> in this specific case, I'd like for products/paramiko to get new bugs filed at bugs.debian.org/paramiko
<LarstiQ> now, I see some problems with that
<kiko-zzz> LarstiQ, oh. that's... an odd use case. ;)
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: anything to safe me work ;)
<LarstiQ> save? 
<LarstiQ> but even if I trust people filing bugs in the dbts, I don't trust them all that much
<kiko-zzz> well, you could reject them
<LarstiQ> so a better option would be your import and link
<kiko-zzz> but this is really something to take up with debian if you want proactive notification of bugs
<kiko-zzz> however if you can be troubled to add the link
<kiko-zzz> then import and link is the future
<LarstiQ> I'm not upstream paramiko, but I am involved on the debian side
<kiko-zzz> anyway, I'm outta here for now
<kiko-zzz> peace!
<LarstiQ> k, ciao!
<lifeless> mornification
<mpool> lifeless: hullo
<lifeless> ola!
<ddaa> lifeless: sorry, I got suckered into hacking launchpad and did not rollout the importd-bzr-upgrade patch
<ddaa> will do that first thing tomorrow
<ddaa> unless I f*cked in extensive ways, you should have nearly all-knits imports monday
<lifeless> sweet
<ddaa> on the other hand, I have started a nice patch to fix several issues with the branch forms
<ddaa> with luck, I may even get around to finish and merge it, this time!
* ddaa -> bed
<ddaa> mpool: lifeless: if you something to tell me, now is a good time, because I'm not going to be able to wake up early tomorrow.
<mpool> hi ddaa
<mpool> nothing to tell you in particular - sleep well
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> anybody else seeing an odd failure in gpg-coc?
<carlos> sabdfl: it's already fixed on rocketfuel
<carlos> sabdfl: the test had a timebomb
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> fixed locally, will merge
<carlos> danilos: hi, meeting time?
<danilos> carlos: hi, sure
<SteveA> carlos, danilos: let's have a brief talk on irc after your meeting
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<danilos> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> and, good morning carlos, danilos!
<danilos> SteveA: yeah, good morning :)
<carlos> SteveA: good morning :-P
<danilos> stevea: ping
<carlos> SteveA: we are ready
<carlos> sabdfl: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/rodrigo/2006/08/10/0
<carlos> sabdfl: isn't that something like the Personal Packages Archive but for multiple distros ?
<mdke> spiv: around?
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, which is another reason to get PPA's done as soon as possible
<spiv> mdke: yeah
<seb128> j #ubuntu-bugs
<danilos> j #freepr0n
<mdke> lol
<danilos> woops, a missing slash
<danilos> :)
<mdke> comedian
<spiv> danilos: j #freeslashpr0n?
<danilos> haha, yeah
<Spads>  /nick Sp0ck
<Spads> oh sorry.
<mdke> mayhem
<Spads> shenanigans.
<danilos> :)
<mdke> spiv: we've been mooting trying to get launchpad auth on the fridge (which runs drupal). Is the launchpad side of that quite straightforward now, or is there something private that needs to be done?
<spiv> mdke: the launchpad side of that is the same as always; there's an xml-rpc interface (accessible only from inside the data centre) that can be called to authenticate users.  It's what the wikis use.
<spiv> We'll perhaps support something like OpenID eventually, but for now that's what we have.
<jamesh> should be okay for use by fridge
<jamesh> provided drupal can use it
<spiv> So it depends on how hackable drupal is to authenticate against an XML-RPC service rather than its normal database.
<mdke> spiv: well, I presume that the fridge runs inside the DC too. However, it would require an employee to do the work on that?
<spiv> mdke: the interface to code to isn't sensitive, so we could easily give the specs for what needs to be done to a non-employee
<spiv> (the interface isn't complicated, either)
<mdke> right. That sounds good
<mdke> Ok, I'll look around for someone interested in having a hack at that
<mdke> thanks
<elmo> for the record: the fridge isn't run inside the DC (as far as the auth server goes) - it's crackful PHP with an insanely bad security history, so it's in a DMZ and appears outside the DC to the authserver
<spiv> elmo: Ah, hmm.
<mdke> what are the consequences of that for speaking to the authserver?
<mdke> bit more tricky, or downright impossible?
<elmo> don't know, not my call - probably need to talk to SteveA
<mdke> ok, thanks
<spiv> mdke: well, basically, the problem is we have to trust the fridge to be secure, because if someone can hack it then launchpad accounts, and thus security-sensitive bugs, package uploads, all sorts of critical stuff is potentially compromised.
<SteveA> hello elmo.  my xchat window flashed in your honour.
<spiv> mdke: This is why OpenID would be nice.
<mdke> ah
<mdke> bugger
<mdke> spiv: ok, so downright impossible for now, maybe possible in the future?
<jamesh> mdke: sounds like it, yeah.
<mdke> gotcha
<mdke> any idea of timing?
<spiv> mdke: It's probably not feasible for any service that isn't 100% trustable and 100% administered by Canonical.
<jamesh> with OpenID, the passwords would never be sent to the fridge
<jamesh> and if the person is already logged in to Launchpad, they wouldn't need to reenter their password
<jamesh> just click yes to a form on Launchpad asking them if they want to authenticate themselves to fridge.ubuntu.com
<mdke> yeah, something like that would work, because we have a fridge editor group on LP
<Kinnison> As a user of LP myself, I vote OpenID++ Bug 1169 FTW!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1169
* mdke subscribes
<mdke> I suppose the alternative would be to redo the fridge using different software
<stub> Not really - the same problems apply. If a system isn't considered trusted enough to run in our dmz, it isn't trusted enough to talk to the existing authserver. We just need to bite the bullet and implement open-id instead of putting it off as a low priority, as use cases for it popup every month or so.
<mdke> stub: that would be good. I kind of meant "different software that can be trusted to run in the lan"
<mdke> but, obviously, implementing this open-id thing sounds good too
<jamesh> spiv: sent a review through for your posix-shell-happy branch
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> when you updated the http servers to use WSGIHTTPServer
<SteveA> rather than PublisherHTTPServer
<SteveA> did you need to do anything else for that?
<SteveA> stu and I are updating the xmlrpc server now
<SteveA> actually, I think we'll just get rid of it
<SteveA> and run xmlrpc dispatched by host header on the existing wsgi server you set up
<BjornT> SteveA: didn't have to do anything since the stuff was already set up for pagetests. i've already gotten rid of the old xmlrpc server (dispatching by the host header instead) in my xmlrpc-test-transport branch
<SteveA> oh, cool
<SteveA> is it done?
<SteveA> that means stu and I don't need to do it
<SteveA> is that branch on devpad?
<BjornT> yeah. and it includes test, so that it's easier to see that it actually works.
<SteveA> stu and I can try merging it
<SteveA> although we landed something last night that will conflict
<BjornT> SteveA: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/bjorn/launchpad/xmlrpc-test-transport/full-diff
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> we'll merge that and land it
<BjornT> cool
<sabdfl> stub: sorry, see #canonical
<SteveA> BjornT: some questions...
<SteveA> in HTTPCallerHTTPConnection, it looks like you're writing a transport for xmlrpclib
<SteveA> that also sets up the interaction etc. 
<SteveA> I find that a little odd.  I'd have expected the transport to use the standard pagetesting calls, and make POSTs into the publisher using the host xmlrpc.launchpad.dev
<BjornT> SteveA: well, it kind of does that. it uses HTTPCaller, which the pagetests uses as well.
<SteveA> do you mean than the http() function and also testbrowser use HTTPCaller?
<BjornT> the yeah
<BjornT> s/the//
<SteveA> why do you need to set up an interaction?  doesn't the publication do that?
<BjornT> it does. but it doesn't cope well with existing interaction. for pagetests this isn't a problem, since you usually only check the page contents. with xmlrpc tests, you usually check things directly in the db, for which you need an interaction. since HTTPCaller ends the interaction, you have to set up and end an interaction everytime you want to take a look in the db.
<BjornT> that would add a lot of noise to the tests
<SteveA> I think I see
<SteveA> so, this is to support having code in doctests in between the pagetest parts
<SteveA> by having an interaction available in between the pagetest calls
<SteveA> a fresh interaction
<SteveA> if that's so, we should factor this out to have an after-pagetest hook and before-pagetest hook
<SteveA> so we can use this for all pagetests
<BjornT> yeah, that's right. it's quite common to have code between pagetests part for xmlprc tests, so it's needed.
<BjornT> having something to make it work for general pagetest test would be good
<SteveA> BjornT: please file a bug on that with what you know about it from having done so for the xmlrpc tests
<SteveA> there are various pagetests we can clean up by factoring this out and using it for all such tests
<BjornT> ok
<SteveA> I've reviewed the code, and it's good.  I'll merge it shortly
<BjornT> cool, thanks.
<SteveA> we also need to think about where xmlrpc tests should go
<SteveA> because we can now (when this lands) write realistic xmlrpc usage tests
<SteveA> that also test the system
<SteveA> these can form the xmlrpc API documentation
<SteveA> so, how about putting them in launchpad/xmlrpc/doc/
<SteveA> what do you think BjornT ?
<BjornT> that sounds like a good place for xmlrpc tests.
<Znarl> stub : Carbon has run out of diskspace on /
<SteveA> BjornT: ok.  we have some already.  will you talk with bradb and arrange moving API doc tests into there, and adding that to the standard doctest running directories ?
<BjornT> sure
<SteveA> Znarl: did nagios complain about demo.launchpad.net ?
<SteveA> BjornT: thanks.  I'll merge and stuff now.
<Znarl> SteveA : No, just complained about low diskspace on carbon.
<SteveA> Znarl: interesting.  I don't know what happens to the app servers when they have no disk space to write logs
<SteveA> but it is happy now
<stub> Znarl: orted
<stub> erm.... sorted
<SteveA> prick up your ears?
<Znarl> SteveA : It didn't reach 0, it got to 308M free.
<SteveA> I see
<SteveA> that's great, then.  no interruption in service :-)
<sabdfl> cprov: morning
<sabdfl> is salgado around?
<cprov> sabdfl: morning, not yet, he starts usually at 8:30 BRT (in one hour or so)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: sennapatch
<sladen> spiv/jamesh: reading the log at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-August/008444.html can we try writing an OpenID <-> XMLRPC interface, then have that run inside the firewall and have things authenicate against that?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: :-)
<sladen> spiv/jamesh: although it's more a case of just having a webpage hidden behind a password-authenicated webpage
<sabdfl> :-)
<sivang> morning
<stub> sabdfl: db patch landing now
<Kinnison> sladen: actually that'd probably be fairly easy, esp. given the python OpenID libraries are simple and easy
<sabdfl> spiv: OpenID is good in principle, but i think we should set limited goal initially, because the whole hog is a true pig
<sabdfl> verisign is the company behind it
<sivang> sabdfl: have you merged the s/braindump/new stuff with your last weekend's blueprint branch ?
<sabdfl> stub: thanks, will use it in due course
<SteveA> BjornT: ping -- another question
<SteveA> you added to zopeapp.zcml this:
<SteveA> +  <!-- Default XMLRPC pre-marshalling. -->
<SteveA> +  <include package="zope.publisher" />
<sladen> sabdfl: livejournal;  verisign are just a provider---same as launchpad would be
<sabdfl> sivang: no, i didn't see a response from you
<SteveA> but, zope.publisher has no configure.zcml
<sabdfl> sladen: verisign are funding the standards development, and 2.0 is very heavyweight
<sivang> sabdfl: ah, sorry, what sort of response were you expecting?
<sabdfl> sivang: a branch URL on PendingReviews
<sabdfl> cprov: thanks, could you ask him to ping me as soon as he's in?
<cprov> sabdfl: sure
<BjornT> SteveA: right. the configure.zcml is in bjorn/zope/issue-634, which needs to be merged to our zope tree first.
<sladen> sabdfl: things like group membership would be useful "is this user a member of %editors"
<SteveA> BjornT: is this present upstream?
<sabdfl> sladen: yes
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, it's a fix pulled from upstream.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<jamesh> sladen: for OpenID, you need to keep a record of the sites the user has agreed to have LP authenticate against
<jamesh> sladen: we'd need another data store to do that outside of LP
<sabdfl> jamesh: why outside of LP?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: dear gods, OpenID 2.0 really is heavyweight
<Kinnison> an XML parser? flippin eck
<jamesh> sabdfl: sladen was suggesting doing a separate OpenID server that used the authserver to authenticate the user
<jamesh> sabdfl: I'm saying that that has issues too
<jamesh> sabdfl: if we do OpenID, I'd want to do it properly and integrated with LP
<sladen> jamesh: for the start, you can hard-code the list of trusted-sites.  That way it stays an 'internal' authenication transport, rather than an external one.
<jamesh> sladen: also, half the point of OpenID is for the user not to have to enter their password in the first place
<sladen> jamesh: eg.  trusted_peer_sites = ['fridge.ubuntu.com']     That deals with the current use-case
<jamesh> sladen: if they've already logged in to Launchpad, they shouldn't need to enter their password again to authenticate to fridge.ubuntu.com or livejournal.com, etc
<sladen> jamesh: the first time, they need to enter their password to allow the other site.  Just like the first time you 'sudo' you need to identify yourself;  the fact that the authenication token is cached does not detract from the fact that the password was asked the first time (if it's wasn't, it would be a pretty useless "authenication" scheme...)
<jamesh> sladen: the OpenID workflow is that I go to the remote site and enter my OpenID URL (which would be https://launchpad.net/people/jamesh).  That site bounces me to a URL on launchpad.net
<jamesh> if I'm not logged in, it prompts me to log in
<jamesh> if I am logged in, it presents a form asking if I want to authenticate to the remote site
<sladen> jamesh: the user still needs to click "yes", otherwise I can just go along to fridge.ubuntu.com and put in my ID as 'sabdfl'
<jamesh> if I say yes, then the I'm bounced back to the remote site
<jamesh> it can be streamlined by allowing people to auth with a site for a month so the user doesn't notice the bounce through launchpad.net
<jamesh> but in the general case they won't see a password prompt
<sladen> jamesh: yes, this is my understanding on the workflow too, are we disagreeing about anything? :)
<sabdfl> spiv: if you'd like to spec up the simplest necessary parts of OpenID that you think we could support to get Forums support, that would be great
<sabdfl> i'll take a look at that and discuss with stevea and kiko for post-1.0
<spiv> sabdfl: Ok, I'll do that.
<sabdfl> when the spec is ready, mail it to Kinnison
<sabdfl> <duck>
<spiv> Heh.
* spiv -> dinner
<sladen> jamesh: yup, again, it's cacheing (cacheing of the launchpad auth token in a cookie) that allows that to work sans-password dialogue
<jamesh> sladen: so if we do an external system, it either (a) needs its own session machinary, (b) requires the user to enter their password each time or (c) can use LP's session machinary (in which case it is probably zope specific, and is probably easier to integrate directly)
<sladen> jamesh: I had in mind (b) for the moment.  Based on (b), the end site eg. forums/fridge can set its own cookie (for 1 month), which is what currently already happens, had the user authenicated using the local password database
<sladen> jamesh: all of the forums-style crack uses hash-cookies for this already, so the changes required at that end are minimal.  Just where the 'yah' or 'nay' happens moves.
<sivang> sabdfl: patch sent
<stub> carlos, danilos: re: the copy-missing-translations stuff, can the statistics be updated later online?
<carlos> stub: the ones for distrorelease, yes
<carlos> stub: the ones for pofile would be possible, but we don't have any other script to do it
<stub> pofile stats were quick anyway. 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then disable the distrorelease ones
<stub> distro stats are still running (12 mins so far)
<carlos> and you will need to execute the usual update-statistics.py script
<carlos> later
<stub> Creating the dapper translations took 20 mins to do everything up to the distrorelease stats on real hardware.
<carlos> really?
<carlos> wow
<carlos> staging is really, really slow!
<stub> Nah - productions is just insanely overpowered.
<stub> (and thats the way I like it, u-huh)
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> stub: wow, cool :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there a spec for the privilege escalation idea, wearing admin hat when needed etc?
<webben> Is there a launchpad administrator here who could delete a message i accidentally sent to a bug report. It was supposed to be a quick word of thanks to someone who submitted a workaround, and unfortunately contained my email address in the sig.
<webben> (or if it's easier to edit it, just a confirmation that the workaround works would be good)
<sabdfl> webben: i dont believe we currently support changing comments
<sabdfl> i imagine we'll have to do something in future
<webben> sabdfl: really? not even the admins can change them?
<webben> what do you do about malicious content?
<sabdfl> well, the DBA can, but that's because he's a Pillar of society
<sabdfl> hey stub
<sabdfl> webben: sshhhh...
<sabdfl> if you don't get any joy, please file a bug on LP regarding that, and subscribe yourself, so you'll be notified when its possible and can ask again
<webben> oh dear, okay
<sabdfl> thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> webben: how concerned are you ?
<webben> lifeless: well, the sky will not fall on my head tomorrow if my email address ends up in clear text
<webben> lifeless: but otoh i've worked very hard to keep it out of clear text
<lifeless> do a google search for it, betcha its all over the place :)
<webben> lifeless: it's not
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> well you can mark that bug as private as a temporary work around
<lifeless> whats the bug number ?
<webben> lifeless: 52534
<webben> so i just tick visible only to subscribers
<webben> doesn't that rather reduce the chance of it getting fixed?
<webben> or can certain devs still see it?
<lifeless> is it the last comment ?
<webben> yep
<lifeless> I've had a quick look
<lifeless> theres fti indexes I'd need to update, and I'm not fully up to speed on them - not enough to diddle production data.
<webben> lifeless: what's fti?
<lifeless> please file a bug as sabdfl suggested on the requirement, also email stub and I with the bug number and message you need sanitised
<lifeless> full text indexes
<webben> ah
<webben> i reported it soon as sabdfl said: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/56022 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56022 in launchpad "No way to delete or edit your own bug comments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<webben> the irony that editing the description to make something clear seems to have duplicated the description is not lost on me
<webben> perhaps i shouldn't try interacting any more with launchpad today ... the stars seem against it
<salgado> sabdfl, ping
<webben> you'd like me to email both of you? stub is stuart bishop, right?
<salgado> BjornT, any idea why I don't have permission to see bug 55041?
<BjornT> salgado: because i filed it as a private bug and didn't subscribe anyone... fixed now.
<salgado> BjornT, ah, ok.  ta
<SteveA> lifeless: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileWEVa1d.html
<SteveA> lifeless: got this error when trying to merge into the zope branch
<sabdfl> webben: the original description is preserved as the first comment if you edit it, in that way we always know how it was originally reported
<sabdfl> if you make a minor change, it *looks* like it's duplicated
<sabdfl> that's confusing, and the UI should make it more clear, please take it up with bradb
<webben> that doesn't happen with subsequent edits, is that right?
<BjornT> webben: right, it happens only with the first edit. we do plan on making the ui clearer, by providing a link to see the original description if it has been edited.
<webben> that would be good
<ddaa> BjornT: I'd like that. Recently I filed a bug a very short description, and then modified it into the long description. So a minor adjustment later would not cause the whole braindump to be duplicated on screen.
<carlos> kiko: hi, what's the status of your branch to change POFile and POMsgSet views ?
<kiko> blocked
<carlos> kiko: I'm starting with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-review
<kiko> yay
<carlos> and I think we could have a lot of conflicts there
<carlos> kiko: anything I can do to unblock you?
<kiko> mmm
<flacoste> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi flacoste 
<flacoste> hi BjornT, I've hit a problem with schema validation
<flacoste> i had a field defined as Object(schema=IBug) and its fails to validate when the value is a bug instance
<flacoste> there are two problems
<flacoste> the first one is the Bug.displayname returns a string whereas it is defined as a TextLine (so it expects a unicode string)
<flacoste> the second is more tricky and involves a problem in the Zope schema validation per se
<flacoste> the other that fails is tags, it fails because zope.schema.List doesn't recognise our list as a valid list because it is security proxied
<flacoste> so my question is: where should I report the bug? in Zope collector, in Launchpad or both?
<flacoste> BjornT: it's not a blocker btw since I switch to using BugField which works because it doesn't define any constraints on its value :-)
<flacoste> (that may also be considered a bug)
<BjornT> flacoste: hmm, the List thing might already be fixed. it'd be good if you filed a bug in launchpad. then i'll either pull in the fix, or forward the bug upstream.
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, thanks, should I also file bug for the BugField issue?
<BjornT> flacoste: yeah, BugField should have some sort of constraint. it should at least check that IBug is provided by the object.
<flacoste> exactly my point
<bradb> BjornT: pingaroo
<ddaa> crap, importd-bzr-upgrade blows up
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileURhZlT.html
<ddaa> apparently, it's looking for Arch-1:a52dec@arch.ubuntu.com\xa52dec--MAIN--0--patch-199.sig
<ddaa> while the file is actually named Arch-1:a52dec@arch.ubuntu.com%a52dec--MAIN--0--patch-199.sig
<jamesh> maybe you need to run an upgrade with an older version of bzr?
<ddaa> nah, it's failing in _backup_control_dir / copy_tree
<ddaa> it's not even doing the upgrade yet
<ddaa> it looks like a plain sftp transport bug
<ddaa> found it
<ddaa> list_dir and stat do not agree on whether the given file name is urlencoded
<ddaa> jamesh: do you remember what's the policy for transports?
<kiko> ddaa,   [r=jamesh]  svn_oo tests use Arch and bzr, remove superceded shell tests dependent on baz
<ddaa> do they treat relative names as url encoded, or not?
<kiko> ddaa, to english now?
<ddaa> kiko: complete the conversion of cscvs test suite so that all tests, as far as I could tell, that depend on baz have a counterpart that uses bzr instead.
<jamesh> ddaa: I don't know.  Maybe ask j-a-meinel?
<kiko> thanks.
<ddaa> kiko: the next logical step there is to remove baz tests and Arch support.
<kiko> cool.
<BjornT> bradb: pong
* bradb msgs
<sivang> re
* bradb & # lunch
<htraki> hello to all
<kiko> stub, would you have a moment to deal with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+ticket/529 -- ?
<kiko> it's not urgent but it /has/ been open for like 5 months..
<salgado> kiko, mpool will be able to remove that language once danilos' bug-1788 branch lands
<salgado> danilos, btw, have you forgotten that branch?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> didn't know that salgado 
<salgado> that branch makes all preferred languages to show up, whether it's disabled or not
<kiko> oh
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> salgado, how come you know these things?
<salgado> kiko, I reviewed his branch
<kiko> :)
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<jamesh> kiko: I renamed bugzilla-importer on demo.launchpad.net to bug-importer
<danilos> salgado: nope, my gpg key is not in pqm
<danilos> salgado: and this morning it was already to late for lifeless to add it
<danilos> salgado: basically, I've got 2 branches (bug-44860 as well) ready for merge, and one almost there (bug-2237)
<danilos> s/to late/too late/
<salgado> that's bad... being blocked because pqm doesn't have your key
<danilos> salgado: yeah, I know :(
<danilos> salgado: but I blame the docs and getting lost in them (there's nothing about it on WorkingWithSharedRepositories, and that's the only important bit from PQMSetup in the new setup)
<salgado> danilos, anyway, I've assigned a bug to you, which is fixed by your branch.  I marked it as in-progress, so you only need to mark it fixed once you land your branch
<danilos> salgado: ah, no problem
<danilos> salgado: more karma for me :)
<salgado> indeed! :)
<danilos> anyway, out now ;)
<ddaa> Yay, I think  I nailed the bzr upgrade problem.
<ddaa> It would only bite people trying to "bzr upgrade" a baz-import branch through sftp.
<ddaa> Which I admit is a fairly uncommon scenario...
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> BjornT: hi, i asked you a question a little while ago in a /query window, curious to hear your response
<BjornT> bradb: oh, i thought i answered that. what was the question again?
<bradb> repasting in /query...
<BjornT> ah... not registered...
<ddaa> crap... another bug :(
<kiko> guys
<kiko> is there a carlos_browser? are the different test browsers defined anywhere?
<WebMaven> Is this the channel for users of launchpad.net, or developers of it?
<kiko> both!
<kiko> users are welcome!
<WebMaven> I am a Zope developer, is any part of Launchpad released as source?
<kiko> WebMaven, that's an interesting question. I know that some parts have been, and that some are intended to be in the short term. are you looking to contribute?
<WebMaven> I would be willing to contribute, for anythiong that was FLOSS.
<mdke> there's a short explanation on launchpad.net/faq, dunno if it will assist you much
<WebMaven> I am a very experienced Zope2 dev, somewhat of a Zope3 newbie.
<WebMaven> SteveA showed a very interesting chunk called oops at PyCon.
<WebMaven> in general, I'd be most interested in the stuff that was lowest-level infrastructure.
<WebMaven> Anything that would be generally applicable to building large scall hosted apps on Zope3.
<kiko> WebMaven, so, you're actually coming in at an interesting moment. I suggest you talk to SteveA because he is just coming back from a sprint and will have some interesting news related to exactly that.
<WebMaven> Really? OK!
<kiko> I think SteveA's kinda idling but you can either ping him tomorrow or monday, or, if you're that sort of person, email steve@canonical.com
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<kiko-afk> catch you guys tomorrow, going underwater
<WebMaven> kiko-afk: thanks for the info.
<kiko-afk> you're more than welcome. thanks for your inquiry
<WebMaven> kiko-afk: which sprint was it?
<kiko-afk> I'm not sure I'm allowed to tell you the name :) ask SteveA!
<WebMaven> A secret sprint?
<kiko-afk> indeed! the sprint of sprints!
<kiko-afk> but now I am gone
<WebMaven> ok.
<kiko-afk> I was not here
<kiko-afk> this meeting did not occur
* kiko-afk disappears like a guild navigator
<bluefoxicy> heh, I quantified a hypothesis page
<SteveA> hi WebMaven 
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<salgado> sabdfl, pong
<sabdfl> thanks for the review!
<sabdfl> i have a little bit more if you don't mind
<sabdfl> can i send it to you as a diff?
<salgado> sabdfl, sure, but I can't do it today --I have some classes now.  I'll try and review tomorrow morning
<salgado> is that okay?
<sabdfl> when is the cutoff?
<salgado> sabdfl, usually Thursday after the meeting
<sabdfl> in this case, i think kiko said saturday, he was planning to land some other bits which would be rolled out
<sabdfl> gpg-coc stuff, and others
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: ?
<salgado> he left already, but I've seen his landing today
<salgado> sabdfl, how big is the remaining patch?
<sabdfl> not as big as it looks
<sabdfl> it cleans up some of the issues you raised in your review (like the return values of updateCompletionBy)
<sabdfl> and it uses the table columns you noticed were not used in the previous patch
<sabdfl> though in the previous patch, they were in pending/foo.sql
<sabdfl> 90% of it re-uses the pattern established for managing date_completed and completer, just adding date_started and starter
<sabdfl> i think you will see it's super quick
<sabdfl> can i talk you through it on the phone? 20 mins?
<salgado> sure
<sabdfl> number?
<salgado> did you mail it already?
<sabdfl> no, just generated the diff
<salgado> +55 16 3376 0125
<sabdfl> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file916Xl4.html
<sabdfl> calling
<WebMaven> SteveA: Hi!
<SteveA> hi michael
<WebMaven> SteveA: I just PM'd you.
#launchpad 2006-08-12
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, knits upgrade started
<ddaa> I reduced the max number of job per slave to 3, to avoid running out of memory
<ddaa> also hacked a better bzr BatchProgress so long conversions will not time out
<sabdfl> good work ddaa
<sabdfl> so, what's up with staging? where's the log?
<lifeless> sabdfl: I think its a code skew issue of some sort
<lifeless> possible the new zope
<lifeless> I'm digging
<lifeless> db looks completely fine to me
<mhb> hello
<mhb> I hope this is the right place to ask ... I would like to know when we finally be able to translate Edgy Eft into local languages
<mhb> I asked at the ML ubuntu-translators, but sadly, nobody replied
<lifeless> sabdfl: making progress, it is db.
<lifeless> something has borked the permissions on the karma cache
<mhb> or can you recommend me another IRC channel or mail address where I can get a reply, please?
<lifeless> mhb: hi
<lifeless> the folk who know are usually here
<lifeless> but its middle of the weekend
<lifeless> I would not expect a reply until moday
<mhb> lifeless: oh well
<lifeless> you can try #rosetta, #ubuntu-devel, or the launchpad-users mailing list
<lifeless> mailing lists are usually the best place
<lifeless> and the ubuntu-translators list is definately the right place
<mhb> nobody replied for more then a week or so
<lifeless> how long has your message been unanswered on that list ?
<mhb> than
<lifeless> I suggest mailing again
<lifeless> sorry I cant offer better than that
<lifeless> pitti *may* know, or carlos, but neither are around just this minute
<mhb> lifeless: if you meet someone who's responsible for Rosetta, tell him to check the ubuntu-translators list mor often :o)
<mhb> lifeless: well I guess mailing the same question to the same ML won't help a lot
<lifeless> seriously, it may well help
<lifeless> sometimes things get dropped 
<mhb> I'll check the archive
<mhb> Thu Jul 27 17:58:39 BST 2006 
<mhb> a *lot* more than a week :o) the question is here, btw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2006-July/000743.html
<kiko-afk> mhb, I know that edgy translations will be open RSN
<kiko-afk> carlos has been working on updating the database to allow for it
<mhb> kiko-afk: thanks
<mhb> kiko-afk: I can't believe that, though ... the first time I asked this question was about a month ago, at 10th of July
<mhb> kiko-afk: 15:39 < carlos> mhb: after that I will test it and try to move it into production... I guess we could say one week or so
<kiko-afk> mhb, so I was unaware of this issue myself back then
<kiko-afk> mhb, but I became aware of it last week 
<kiko-afk> I think that this has been very poorly communicated, but I do think it is on-track (i.e. it will not be delayed forever)
<kiko-afk> mhb, I'll have carlos update me and then /I'll/ post to ubuntu-translators.
<mhb> ok, thank you
<mhb> I'm sorry, but it disappoints me when someone says "a week" and nothing happens for more than a month
<kiko> mhb, well, I agree that the communication has been bad, but I think they ran into more problems than expected (as usual with complex software). you should still have been updated though.
<mhb> kiko: it's more painful for me because some of the Czech translators asked me about it and I (as one of the Administrators on that team) promised them to ask someone in charge of that
<kiko> mhb, IKWYM. I think you can tell them that:
<kiko> a) the changes to the DB were more complicated and took longer than expected.
<mhb> kiko: so when nothing happened even though I told them otherwise, the blame goes to Ubuntu as a whole and myself
<kiko> b) there will be changes done while Launchpad is offline next tuesday that relate to this, and it shouldn't take long from then
<kiko> c) regardless, I'll post to ubuntu-translators to update you guys on how things are going
<kiko> d) don't loose faith, it's tough at spots but we are really working hard to make this the best translation tool. ever.
<kiko> mhb, just hang in there until monday
<mhb> kiko: tell me, will there be a search for a specific word/sentence through all of Rosetta ?
<mhb> kiko: that's what practically *every* person I showed Rosetta to asked about
<kiko> mhb, it's one of the earliest planned features, so yes, it will happen. we discussed it in cape town in february 2005! I know it's a top requested feature
<kiko> the problem with it is that that when we did experiment with that search it brought the servers to a halt ;)
<kiko> so we've been considering ways of making it faster -- we're talking matching through millions of strings. lots of data.
<kiko> let  me check on one thing.
<mhb> kiko: IMVHO the first thing that comes to my mind with all these delays and features is the fact that Rosetta is closed-source application
<kiko> hey
<kiko> if you have volunteers that are interested in getting their hands dirty we have arranged code access in the past.
<kiko> however, it's not easy work -- so don't expect the search feature, for instance, to be change 50 lines and hooray! :)
<mhb> kiko: I know volunteers that refuse to work on it UNTIL it gets open-source
<kiko> (if it was it would already have been done)
<kiko> heh
<mhb> kiko: like me, for instance
<kiko> well, we've all got our opinions.
<kiko> but
<kiko> I should make it clear that this product is /really/ being worked on /for you/. there is no agenda other than building the best collaboration tool for open source
<kiko> there are a number of reasons it's not free software yet. but it will be when the time comes
<mhb> kiko: maybe we could define a "closed approach" - that's an approach when you can't answer the question directly and precisely
<kiko> I don't understand what you mean.
<mhb> kiko: an "open approach" is when the distribution says that it will 99% come out at 6.10 and I can trust it.
<kiko> come out?
<kiko> oh, the date.
<mhb> get released
<kiko> and a closed approach?
<mhb> kiko: the "closed approach" uses words like "ASAP" and "when the time comes" ... and furthermore they avoid the direct answer why so
<mhb> kiko: take Vista, for instance - nobody except the core devs know *exactly* why it got delayed
<kiko> sorry, are you implying that I am avoiding direct questions?
<mhb> kiko: I feel some of your/Canonical's answers are more "closed" than I'd like them to be
<kiko> look, I can't tell you exactly why this has been delayed because I don't know myself, but I /can/ ask and then post you a summary with a good estimate of when it will happen. don't ask a developer when a feature will be ready because he will always get it wrong. ask me.
<kiko> the difference to an open source project is yes, you can't see what the commits contain, and that open source projects don't really make date commitments for features.
<kiko> but you do see what every individual commit was about
<kiko> and we do make date commitments, which makes us prone to slipping from time to time.
<mhb> kiko: IMHO with every slip you lose a bit of the community support
<kiko> mhb, yeah, you're right.
<kiko> we just need to do better.
<mhb> kiko: Rosetta slipped 3 times for me - lack of the most wanted feature for quite some time, closed-source and now the delays
<mhb> kiko: a lot of people leave our team because they feel they don't have anything to do
<kiko> mhb, that's interesting. is Dapper fully translated into czech?
<mhb> kiko: nope
<kiko> hmmm. I don't understand what you mean then.
<mhb> kiko: you keep adding new features into Dapper? 
<kiko> the strings you add to dapper will be inherited by edgy, and by future releases
<mhb> kiko: nope, and we do not keep adding translations into the Dapper applications - and if we do, we do it in upstream
<kiko> and dapper will be around for a long time, so getting dapper language packs better and better will definitely promote better translation of software in general to czech.
<mhb> kiko: you might know why we do *not* recommend to translate any GNOME/KDE/other non-ubuntu-specific tool in the Dapper rosetta page
<mhb> because it's a waste of time - when you translate it in upstream, you help GNOME/KDE itself, not just one release of one distribution
<kiko> that's not very true. upstream can pull automatically newer translations from Launchpad, and definitely everybody benefits with more strings translated than with less strings translated.
<kiko> you seem to be making an odd point
<kiko> you say your team has nothing to do
<kiko> and yet you are unwilling to suggest to them to translate strings in dapper, the majority of which are going to be the same strings as in edgy.
<mhb> kiko: do you know any larger project that uploads translations from Launchpad?
<kiko> and which we make freely available to any upstream.
<mhb> kiko: maybe I'm wrong, but  both KDE and GNOME doesn't
<mhb> kiko: they use their own translations, we can modify them in Rosetta, but they won't get back to them
<kiko> I know that individual projects definitely do, and that KDE and GNOME don't do it as policy because such policy would be controversial at best
<kiko> so yeah, we should better relate to upstream. many of them don't even know they can download the translations.
<kiko> (but even individual translators can, merging them with the current translations and then committing)
<mhb> kiko: I talked to both the main KDE and GNOME coordinator for the Czech language. They refuse to upload anything if we don't send the files to them by hand in the way they want it
<kiko> that's interesting. and what is "the way they want it"?
<mhb> kiko: for example,  send the *exact* .po file that is in CVS/SVN with the new translations to them via email
<kiko> mhb, but it's easy to do so. download the rosetta version, and run the merge commands with the current version. 
<mhb> kiko: is it possible to download .po files directly, not through the slow librarian app?
<kiko> we also do the upstream imports for a reason: our intention is to track CVS/SVN translations and offer pre-merged translations for them.
<mhb> kiko: and don't you think translators want actually to translate, don't they expect the tools to do the administrative work for them?
<kiko> heh. yeah, users do expect Rosetta to do everything for them. and we're trying
<kiko> mhb, the librarian is not particularly slow -- it's just a fileserver. however, what you want is something like /products/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+pots/evo/download-latest
<kiko> which automatically redirects you to the latest copy of the translations output by rosetta
<kiko> mhb, let me stop chatting now and summarize what your concerns were so that we can give you an acceptable answer by monday. otherwise I will invest all my saturday into chatting but not fixing the things that are annoying you.
<mhb> kiko: OK
<kiko> man my wrist hurts today
<mhb> sorry for that .o)
<kiko> nothing to be sorry about, if the tool is annoying then you should indeed complain, and I should indeed do something about it
<mhb> so: we would like to know a date, possibly the exact date when we can start translating edgy. I think if you want to be a friend with the translators in the future, notify them in the ubuntu-translators about almost everything - new features in Rosetta etc.
<mhb> everything that is related to them, of course
<kiko> mhb, okay, I'll add the weekly rosetta update excerpt and send it to them.
<kiko> so you'll receive one this tuesday. and please comment on them if they are unclear or poor, I'll make sure to clarify
<mhb> okay
<kiko> mhb, is there anywhere else I should post these updates?
<kiko> they have a highlights section
<kiko> and then a detailed list of the individual commits and what they did
<mhb> kiko: I don't know if someone else needs that
<kiko> yeah, I don't know either. it's hard to decide when you're being annoying
<mhb> kiko: please, tell me - who do you get feedback for Rosetta from?
<kiko> mhb, carlos, danilo and SteveA are the people directly responsible, though I do work on Rosetta as well when I have time
<mhb> kiko: I mean more of a user feedback
<kiko> oh
<kiko> to be honest, I mainly get feedback through bugs. we're not very good at keeping an eye on the many lists out there. we're trying this month to start keeping better track 
<mhb> kiko: where and how many people should shout "we want this feature" so that someone responsible will realize this?
<mhb> :o)
<kiko> mhb, filing bugs is useful, and you can forward them directly to me (kiko@canonical.com) if you think they didn't get proper traction
<mhb> kiko: OK
<kiko> and /do/ forward them
<kiko> because they will get traction
<mhb> so I should file a bug about "Rosetta should be more upstream-developer-friendly" ?
<mhb> especially KDE and GNOME
<kiko> I think there are generic bugs like that. the best bugs are those that request very specific features that aid in that
<kiko> I think there is even a bug to offer a permanent download link
<mhb> off-topic: there are more issues than just the hard communication
<kiko> heh. indeed. most of the issues are related to writing code! :)
<mhb> for example KDE and GNOME have sometimes a different translation of a specific term
<kiko> yes, right
<kiko> the right way to handle that
<kiko> is to have an order of precedence for translations
<kiko> and to allow people to easily review the translations being inherited from other projects
<kiko> so for instance KDE translations would prefer to inherit from other KDE products/packages first
<kiko> we also need to offer translation overheads
<kiko> so that people when translating KDE have easy access to a glossary of the words translated the way KDE does
<kiko> it would be nice to even have highlights
<mhb> sure, but first, the search feature, please :o)
<mhb> we can't even track bugs without it
<kiko> yes, I know it's the #1 feature requested.
<kiko> mhb, just to be sure, it's searching a string in any language, right?
<mhb> I have to grep the .po files on my computer to find out in what package is the mistake
<kiko> english and czech in your case?
<mhb> yes
<kiko> would it make sense to search through /other/ languages in your case, or just those two?
<mhb> kiko: well, it would be helpful for some people ... for example Slovak is very similar to our language, everyone in the Czech Rep. can understand Slovak, so someone would like to check if a word is translated in Slovak and if so, how
<kiko> I see
<kiko> mhb, but would it be acceptable for the UI to say
<kiko> Search for: [                             ]  in [ Czech   | v] 
<kiko> ?
<mhb> it would be for me
<kiko> all right
<mhb> can I ask you one more question, please?
<kiko> sure!
<mhb> the Czech translation team does have a little dictionary of terms which are *strongly* recommended to translate as the dictionary suggests
<mhb> we use wiki to achieve that
<kiko> right
<kiko> is it a single wikipage?
<mhb> yes, just like that - word and translation etc
<kiko> so
<kiko> very easy strawman proposal:
<kiko> wikilink for language guide
<kiko> and display that prominently when translating
<mhb> for example that
<kiko> other less easy strawman proposal: fetch information from that page and display it (but where?)
<mhb> I thought more of a large scale
<kiko> a real tool, yeah. there's a spec on that called TranslationGlossaries I think
<mhb> make a similar dictionary that can communicate with Rosetta
<kiko> and offer it as an overhead
<mhb> I'll take a look, thanks
<kiko> the cool way to do that
<kiko> would be to do it using ajax
<kiko> with a floating div containing information on the words you typed into the box
<kiko> so let's say I typed 
<kiko> "o livro est na mesa" in portuguese
<kiko> I'd get a little overhead saying things like "mesa: avoid use in translations related to fish".
<kiko> and "livro: KDE prefers the term revista"
<kiko> etc
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> I wanted to code that in AJAX myself
<kiko> you know that the largest problem with rosetta
<kiko> is actually the @#!!@@ large dataset
<mhb> kiko: I can undestand
<kiko> which causes us to scramble for performance even for simple suggestion lookup!
<kiko> I spent like god knows how many hours looking at the SQL generated
<kiko> ugh
<kiko> danil[o] ut is currently working on improving that
<kiko> made some progress last week
<mhb> kiko: as I said, I wanted to do this tool, but I have other projects, so I couldn't lead the development ... and without the Launchpad account information it is also not so useful
<kiko> well
<mhb> kiko: and I don't want to do any community work that is non-free
<kiko> you could develop a prototype 
<kiko> that could be useful generally
<kiko> client-side only
<kiko> and license it to us separately
<kiko> while still releasing it under your free software license of choice
<kiko> LGPL it
<kiko> we'd be happy to improve and give back improvements.
<kiko> I did so for the javascript sorting code we use a few months ago
<mhb> kiko: yeah, but nobody can promise me that, which saddens me
<kiko> well
<kiko> if it's LGPLed, being client-side, we do have to redistribute modifications
<kiko> and we would if we said we would anyway.
<mhb> when the time comes, I know .o)
<mhb> no, sorry bout that
<kiko> no, I meant immediately
<kiko> if your code is LGPLed and we use it
<kiko> because it is client-side
<kiko> we need to release modifications to it
<kiko> immediately
<kiko> not "when the time comes"
<mhb> ok
<kiko> that only holds for client-side code
<kiko> but.. it's still binding
<mhb> by client-side you mean the code without the database access, or what?
<kiko> correct
<kiko> using an API to do the query to the remote server
<kiko> (and if we implement the server-side you can use that API everywhere, not only in rosetta JS)
<mhb> kiko: I think I could do it, but I have a lot of other things going, so it would be ready for edgy+1 translations, I guess
<kiko> wow that would be most excellent
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> hello sabdfl 
<kiko> what's cooking up north?
<sabdfl> in case you're wondering, the crashes come from a db issue, not the code, though it's too soon to tell if the code itself has issues
<sabdfl> the staging db update lost all db premissions
<sabdfl> so lifeless rest the db to the production one, i think
<kiko> me, wonder? ;)
<sabdfl> which does not include the additional columns needed with the new code
<sabdfl> kiko, i will take that pie if there's a single new oops, if i give the go-ahead after testing tomorrow, hmmmk?
<kiko> well, I still don't see why we are in a hurry to put this into production -- the points I made still stand
<sabdfl> the code keeps track of who started specs and when
<sabdfl> the distro sprint is in a week
<sabdfl> if we land it this week, we get much better data for edgy
<kiko> I see
<kiko> you hadn't said that
<kiko> when does it start?
<sabdfl> i just thought of it this morning
<sabdfl> i think in a week
<kiko> let me check
<kiko> if it does indeed start on the same week as the soyuz sprint then I think it's a good idea
<kiko> otherwise it should wait
<kiko> sabdfl, it starts on the 21st, so I agree. 
<mhb> kiko: could you send me some more info/documentation about the line between client-side and server-side in a mail, please? I want to know the rough structure first.
<kiko> mhb, sure. are you aware of how ajax works?
<kiko> it basically needs a way to contact the server
<kiko> it uses an XMLHttpRequest object to pull the data
<mhb> kiko: don't hesitate with the details, if there is something I don't know, I'll look it up
<kiko> okay, cool.
<kiko> mhb, what's your email address?
<mhb> kiko: martin.bohm@einstein.cz
<kiko> my pleasure
<mhb> kiko: I would also be happy if you keep me informed when something related happens, like some other developer starts implementing that or so.
<kiko> mhb, will do. the upcoming features section of the report usually tells about the new stuff being worked on
<mhb> thank you
<mhb> for the lengthy talk. I won't tire your hands anymore :o)
<kiko> heh. thanks to you
<mhb> I hope you don't forget about the translators next week :o)
<mhb> bye all
<kiko> I never forget. laters!
<Mez> any LP admin: ping
<kiko> Mez, yo
<kiko> what's cookin
<Mez> kiko: problems with bazaar... it's fscked up an upload- and i cant delete them
<kiko> Mez, isn't it the case that you can ssh into the supermirror and delete it manually?
<Mez> kiko: no permissions apparently
<Mez> kiko : it gives me permission denied- so I need an admin to do it for me
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> I can't do anything on the SM. I think it needs to be lifeless 
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> lifeless: ping
<Mez> hmm - I believe I remember lifeless from ubz :P
<LarstiQ> kiko: also, rm -rfing a directory seems to be problematic over sftp
<Mez> LarstiQ, indeed ... but thats an sftp bug
<Shart> hi
<Shart> i want to request ubuntu cd, but i have a problem
<kiko> hello Shart 
<kiko> what's the problem?
<Shart> there is phone number required
<kiko> right
<Shart> are you really want to call me?
<kiko> that's required because you may be contacted if your package is held up in customs.
<kiko> it's required by the shipping company.
<kiko> canonical will not call you, no
<Shart> i don't think it's cheap to call to Belarus
<kiko> but a customs agent or the shipping agency on your side of the world may. it only happens in rare occasions.
<kiko> it will be a call from somebody local
<kiko> not from us
<kiko> and it very rarely happens
<Shart> ok
<Shart> tanks
<Shart> thanks* :)
<Shart> is it really free of charge?
<kiko> you're most welcome
<kiko> yes, it is.
<Shart> ok
<Shart> we don't have so money as you do
<Shart> )
<kiko> I don't have any money
<kiko> and I don't know what you are talking about! 
<Shart> ok, sorry
<Shart> bye
<kiko-fud> aw
<mdke> does anyone know whether, if I assign a bug to someone, and comment, they get that bug email, even if they weren't subscribed to the bug before that?
<mdke> I mean, if I assign the bug and comment at the same time
* mdke assumes yes and moves on
<LarstiQ> good question
<BjornT> mdke: yes, the one you assign to the bug will get the comment.
<mdke> BjornT: good, thanks. The absence of the good ol' bugzilla "Mail sent to X, Y, Z" made me worry
<teolemon> hi
#launchpad 2006-08-13
<lifeless> kiko-fud: me, stub, and the sysadmins can do stuff on the sm
<lifeless> kiko-fud: however, the owner of a branch can delete any file within it. the branch itself cannot be deleted - thats part of the general launchpad things cant be deleted axiom
<Burgundavia> any of the malone people around?
<Burgundavia> how do I get stats on how many bugs were reported/closed/etc. this week?
<sivang> morning
<sivang> re
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey siretart 
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, sivang 
<Kamping_Kaiser> (sorry siretart )
<siretart> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi siretart :)
<sivang> hey Kamping_Kaiser , how are you doing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, not bad. trying to concentrait, but getting distracted all over the place
* Kamping_Kaiser is a hopeless student
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: you'll be alright I'm sure 
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, i hope your faith isnt misplaced :), lots of learning windows+novel... niether of which i use outside tafe ;)
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe, well, it's not misplaced at the moment, couldn't be better, however on the financial side it may start be tight soon ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope your going ok as well? had spare time for hubackup?
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: let's move to PM
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, sure.
<milosz> i'm trying to upload my template file to launcpad yet nothing happens
<milosz> and there is no way to search thought the import que
<milosz> to see what's going on with it
<sabdfl> anybody else running LP on edgy and seeing something odd with the DB makefile?
<sivang> sabdfl: switch to bash
<sivang> sabdfl: or rather, make it the default
<sivang> sabdfl: here's a posix oddity that I have identified first with make check
<sivang> sabdfl: spiv had a fix to make search_path, but to make sure things don't blow up on me I just made bash be the default for /bin/sh rather then dash
<LarstiQ> ehm
<LarstiQ> bad sivang!
* sivang runs away
<LarstiQ> sivang: either fix the bashism, or invoke /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<sivang> :-)
<sivang> LarstiQ: it was clean, quick, and well, widest solution. Otherwise I would have to modify each Makefile to explicitly invoke bash :-)
* LarstiQ wouldn't call it clean :P
<sivang> sabdfl: let me know if it helps.
<netuser-ctba> Algum aqui entende portugus(BR)?
<mdke> netuser-ctba: #ubuntu-br ?
<netuser-ctba> valeu
<erdalronahi> ja, auch gerade gesehen. Verdammt
<rraphink> wat?
<robey> this is probably the dumbest question ever, so i apologize in advance
<robey> when viewing a bug on launchpad, how do i change its status from "unconfirmed" to "confirmed"?
<robey> oh wait, i found it... click on the bug #...  weird, ok, sorry for the interruption :)
<milosz> i keep trying to import a new translation template from my project (drapes) and it dosen't do anything, dosen't show up in the import queue either
<lifeless> morning y'all
#launchpad 2007-08-06
<thumper> lifeless: looks to me as if the library functions under the cover have changed
<poolie> hello
<thumper> lifeless: which is then calling different methods on the custom stream class
<thumper> morning poolie
<lifeless> thumper: ah so the standard doesn't really specify then? Whats the best canonical reference for doing custom streams 
<lifeless> thumper: when I was doing that one the best docs I found where a powerpoint presentation from a c++ conference
<thumper> lifeless: the standard only dictates the interface and behaviour
<thumper> lifeless: "I/O streams and locales" by Angelica Langer and someone else or "C++ standard library" by Nico Josuttis
<lifeless> thanks
<thumper> I find Nico's book one of the best
<thumper> and I suggest C++ people get it after Meyer's books
<thumper> poolie: you back in AU now?
<poolie> yes, i am
<thumper> poolie: up for a call?
<thumper> lifeless: also, if this is a change in behaviour in GCC, I'd expect the same behaviour in ubuntu with the same compiler
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> poolie is in demand today :)
<poolie> mm, i expected to be
<poolie> prices will rise accordingly :)
<lifeless> from $0 to $0 ? :)
<poolie> which reminds me, did you get an Economist yet?
<lifeless> yes indeed - thank you!
<superm1> apparently dogfood.launchpad.net is down right now?
<superm1> is this intended
<RAOF> It's been down for quite a while for me.
<superm1> i've been out of town all weekend :)
<superm1> then are ppa items building
<superm1> if submitted to upload.launchpad.net?
<superm1> er upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<Fujitsu> I doubt it.
<superm1> Fujitsu, i ask because i got an email back from dogfood telling me that it was accepted, so wondered if it would still build
<Fujitsu> OK, looks like it's just the web UI broken then. If one bit of Soyuz is working, the rest probably is too.
<kiko-afk> hmmm, something's not looking good there
<kiko-afk> cprov-ZzZ?
<superm1> well without the web ui avail, do you know what the structure was to browse the contents of a ppa?
<superm1> just directory listing and such
<Fujitsu> ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/yourusername
<superm1> ah easy nough, thx Fujitsu 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<manchicken_> Does lauchpad have a place where I can put documentation about my project?
<mpt> manchicken_, depends what kind of "documentation"
<mpt> (that's quite a vague term!)
<mpt> You can have informational specifications about the development process etc
<mpt> To do that, register a blueprint, and change its "Implementation status" to "Informational"
<mpt> (The specification itself isn't kept in Launchpad, though, but it will be eventually)
<manchicken_> mpt: Like, a wiki, etc.
<manchicken_> I've registered my own little project.
<manchicken_> I'm wondering if I'm gonna have to deal with my own wiki.
<mpt> manchicken_, a wiki is just a CMS, that doesn't tell me what sort of documentation it is :-)
<mpt> Alternatively, if you mean help pages, you can register answers to common questions in the Answers app
<manchicken_> For kubuntu stuff I do I just use the ubuntu wiki...
<manchicken_> mpt: Library documentation.
<mpt> Library documentation?
<mpt> As in, how programmers can use a particular library?
<manchicken_> Yeah.  Documenting an AJAX perl library I put up.
<manchicken_> Yessir.
<mpt> Well, Launchpad doesn't have its own wiki
<mpt> so probably you will need to set up your own at the moment
<manchicken_> Okie dokie.  Thanks.
<cprov-ZzZ> Fujitsu: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ is back 
<Fujitsu> cprov-ZzZ: Doesn't really affect me, but thanks!
* cprov-ZzZ is sick and goes back to bed (see you, hopefully, tomorrow)
<c00i90wn> Hi, one little question, how do I disable the code tab for my project? 
<Fujitsu> c00i90wn: You can't, at this time.
<c00i90wn> Fujitsu: Oh I thought it was possible already since ubuntu, bazaar, etc. have their code tab disabled :)
<Fujitsu> c00i90wn: bazaar doesn't, and Ubuntu is a distribution so doesn't have Code support at this time.
<c00i90wn> Fujitsu: well, that's actually what I want :) I won't be using launchpad bzr, I prefer darcs :)
<Fujitsu> Well, as far as I know there is no facility to disable it.
<c00i90wn> Fujitsu: allright :) thanks :)
<c00i90wn> and is there any plan to introduce other revision systems?
<Fujitsu> c00i90wn: I don't think so, but I'm not a dev or anything.
<c00i90wn> Fujitsu: ok, thanks again :)
<Fujitsu> np
<superm1> Well I appear to have spoken soon to be thinking ppa was fully functional still other than the GUI on dogfood
<superm1> it accepts/rejects source packages, but nothing has built in the last 6 hours
<Fujitsu> superm1: cprov said it's OK now, but perhaps the buildd queuer hasn't been turned back on.
<superm1> Fujitsu, does something special need to be added to the source package to allow universe packages in the builds?
<superm1> like a section: universe?
<Fujitsu> If it build-depends on !main, it needs to be in that section.
<superm1> what if it build depends on both universe and multiverse?
<superm1> should it be in section: multiverse then?
<jamesh> section: multiverse then
<superm1> adding this to packages, will it break uploads to the normal archive?
<jamesh> the idea is that all of ubuntu main can be built out of only packages in main, universe only with packages in main and universe, etc
<superm1> right.
<superm1> i've had uploads that didn't have this specified put into the archive, so i'm assuming that the archive admins would just place it in the appropriate location
<jamesh> if you package depends on stuff in multiverse, then it probably belongs there too
<superm1> in the archive it is already in multiverse indeed
<Fujitsu> It doesn't matter for normal packages, because it's all controlled by overrides. Only in PPAs does the section need to be manually specified.
<superm1> will it hurt in normal packages to put this there?
<superm1> Also if the section was say "Section: graphics", it should be "Section: multiverse/graphics" then instead
<Fujitsu> I don't know of any packages in the Ubuntu archive that have the component specified in the source, but it shouldn't hurt anything.
<superm1> well i'd ideally like to be able to test the same debdiff in ppa prior to putting it into the archive
<superm1> so it would make more sense at least for me to be able to do it this way
<Fujitsu> In an ideal world, PPA would have overrides, but I've no idea if that's planned.
<superm1> on ppa do the binaries need the same Section: multiverse/blah added, or is that then implied
<superm1> by the source being in multiverse
<Fujitsu> I think it's implied.
<Fujitsu> But I don't know how it has been implemented.
<superm1> well i'll experiment then
<superm1> is that the correct way to list it though with "Section: multiverse/blah"?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<carlos> morning
<tumbleweed> is there any way to subscribe to a remote bug in launchpad, without f    *
<tumbleweed> is there any way to subscribe to a remote bug in launchpad, without first reporting it to a launchpad-managed project?
<tumbleweed> hmm, nobody?
<mwhudson> tumbleweed: i don't think so
<Odd_Bloke> tumbleweed: Why not subscribe in the upstream bug tracker?
<tumbleweed> Odd_Bloke: it means creating accounts - I thought that's why launchpad *had* remote bug tracking...
* tumbleweed goes the via-ubuntu-bug route...
<Odd_Bloke> tumbleweed: Fair enough.  I think the upstream bug tracking is also there so that distributions can keep track of which bugs are in packages and which are upstream...
<tumbleweed> Odd_Bloke: of course, but why not be more general?
* tumbleweed files a launchpad bug, too
<tumbleweed> hmm, duh, remote bug tracking doesn't seem to do what I'm atfer, anyway :-(
<mvo> is there a way to see OOPS-583D1520 and what causes it? I get this when I test the libapt apport package error launchpad uploading
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/583D1520
<mvo> no luck when I tried it a second time, this time OOPS-583C1609 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/583C1609
* mvo wonders why oops.cgi tells me that it can not find that oops
<salgado> mvo, it takes some time (10 min, IIRC) for the oops logs to be synced to devpad
<salgado> that may be the reason... usually we just have to wait a bit
<mvo> aha, ok
* mvo waits
* mvo thinks the oops was triggered by a older apport, it seems to be gone with the latest version
<ubotu> New bug: #130672 in soyuz "germinate output for Gobuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130672
<mtaylor> does my - don't blog about it agreement mean I can't post links to my PPA until it's prod?
<mtaylor> and another PPA question... is there a "good" way to push packages for more than one release other than making a source package for each one? 
<mtaylor> like, if I had a package that should build from source properly on feisty and gutsy with no packaging changes, do I still have to make two branches and push two source packages? 
<sabdfl> mtaylor: everything will get nuked before we move to production, iirc
<sabdfl> and yes, i agree, it should be possible to target multiple series with a single upload
* gmb -> food
<superm1> cprov-out, is there a way for PPA to include binaries of uploaded (and built) packages as possibilities for resolving build dependencies?
<superm1> in future uploads/builds
<moaiamorfo> hi all
<moaiamorfo> I have a question: can I use Launchpad to translate a programming language manual?
<moaiamorfo> no answers?
<mwhudson> moaiamorfo: in what sense do you mean "can" ?
<mwhudson> i don't think launchpad translations is set up to translate a book
<moaiamorfo> mwhudson: I mean, I want to open a project under Launchpad to translate the Python reference from English to Italian
<mwhudson> otoh, if you mean something like "can i use launchpad to host a bazaar branches containing the docbook source for the book" then, sure, so long as it's all open source
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> well, you can do that, but why not just do it in a branch associated with python?
<moaiamorfo> in what sense "with Python"?
<mwhudson> 'bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<you>/python/italian-reference
<moaiamorfo> what the bazaar is?
<mwhudson> the source control system that works with launchpad
<mwhudson> let me back up
<mwhudson> i'm not sure what you want to achieve, here
<ubotu> New bug: #130706 in launchpad "Cannot Cancel Pending Membership Request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130706
<kiko> moaiamorfo: is the python doc in pofile format?
<moaiamorfo> mwhudson: uhm
<moaiamorfo> kiko: I don't know
<moaiamorfo> I just want a collaborative way to start the translation
<kiko> moaiamorfo, if the doc were in pofile format it'd be fine to use rosetta. but I don't think it is, which means you'll need to manage it using another tool
<kiko> mwhudson suggested using the bazaar revision control system
<moaiamorfo> kiko: this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazaar_%28software%29
<moaiamorfo> is it like Subversion?
<kiko> yes.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<Odd_Bloke> Good morning mpt.
<LaserJock> matsubara: around?
<matsubara> LaserJock: Hi Jordan
<LaserJock> matsubara: I'm not entirely sure what you're looking for in bug #130051
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130051 in malone "+text doesn't work for full bug URL" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130051
<LaserJock> matsubara: when I went to the bug I expected to be able to use +text
<jhancock_> I was trying to push directly to launchpad using bzr and I got this error.
<jhancock_> http://pastebin.com/d4e2e990e
<jhancock_> and I followed this short and easy tutorial to set it up
<jhancock_> https://svn.schooltool.org/trac/cando/wiki/LaunchpadTutorial
<jhancock_> I might be doing something wrong
<jhancock_> or the tutorial might do something wrong
<jhancock_> I don't know
<jhancock_> Can anyone help me?
<matsubara> LaserJock: I just think the former URL in the report are more useful than the latter. the +text version of the bugtask url would show only the status of the given bugtask.
<LaserJock> matsubara: but in the web UI you are sent to the later
<LaserJock> matsubara: so you *have* to use bug.launchpad/bugs/#/+text
<LaserJock> which I can't find documented anywhere, btw
<matsubara> LaserJock: that "feature" wasn't supposed to last.
<LaserJock> matsubara: I guess, but kiko keeps telling me it's the way to go ;-)
<kiko> matsubara, and my question is always, why not?
<matsubara> because we're supposed to have a nice xmlrpc interface instead of relying on parsing the +text page?
<kiko> matsubara, what would the xmlrpc interface return to you, in that case?
<matsubara> LaserJock: anyway, do you think the ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/26419/+text should display the same info as the bugs/26419/+text?
<matsubara> kiko: anything that you would like to query about the bug or bugtask.
<kiko> I think they can be the same, but I also think that more information could be added to that. 
<kiko> if you're asking me :)
<kiko> matsubara, and in what format would it be returned?
<thumper> morning
<matsubara> kiko: probably a nice xml
<kiko> morning thumperoo
<kiko> matsubara, see, this is where this argument falls down. where is xml better than rfc-822? 
<kiko> where is xml even "nice"?
<kiko> I find it harder to read
<kiko> and it's harder to parse (you can no longer use cut-n-grep)
<thumper> hi kiko
<matsubara> maybe you're right.
<matsubara> I just thought we'd not improve the +text page anymore...
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> if you're using xml for queries then it makes sense I suppose
<kiko> xmlrpc is not xml, though
<kiko> there is nothing xml-ish that the programmer needs to deal with
<kiko> in a way xmlrpc is poorly named because it underlines the format, and not the service
<LaserJock> I thought you still used xml to do queries, but admittedly I know close to nothing about xmlrpc
<kiko> no
<LaserJock> these +text pages are nice for data mining LP
<LaserJock> but I'd like to see a doc on what pages have +text pages
<kiko> LaserJock, matsubara: http://docs.python.org/lib/xmlrpc-client-example.html
<kiko> >>> server = ServerProxy("http://betty.userland.com")
<ajmitch> xml-rpc & python can be done nicely
<ajmitch> afaik it's been on the todo list for launchpad for awhile
<matsubara> LaserJock: there're only 2 pages with +text versions: +bug/XXX/+text and project/+bugs-text
<LaserJock> isn't there also a text for search results?
<LaserJock> dang it, my memory sucks
<LaserJock> ajmitch: is there anything we gain with xml-rpc over plain text pages?
<matsubara> I believe it's the +bugs-text one, which returns all bugs for the given project/source package.
<LaserJock> oh right, sorry, doh
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that xml-rpc is meant to be used for callign remote procedures
<ajmitch> so not much
<LaserJock> If we have a good email+plain text interface do we need xml-rpc?
<ajmitch> it does mean you wouldn't have to build query strings up yourself for searches
<ajmitch> the ServerProxy that kiko was talking about earlier means that you can treat things as a normal python object in your code & get results from methods
<kiko> >>> print server.examples.getStateName(41)
<kiko> South Dakota
<kiko> no xml! :)
<kiko> right
<kiko> bugs-text actually does query IIRC
<LaserJock> ok, now I understand matsubara's question better
<LaserJock> bug 26419 can be either https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/26419 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/26419
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26419 in gnome-session "gnome-session hangs when "lo" is not correctly configured" [Medium,Triaged]   - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26419 in gnome-session "gnome-session hangs when "lo" is not correctly configured" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26419 - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<LaserJock> so the question would be what data would +text have for the individual tasks
<LaserJock> well, that's confusing
<kiko> right
<kiko> I was just saying that +bugs-text right now accepts GET parameters
<kiko> I'm not arguing against an RPC interface!
<LaserJock> but how the heck do you guys decide where launchpad.net/bugs/# goes?
<LaserJock> that was my problem
<kiko> the redirect? I think it goes to the first task
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> so in a practical sense
<LaserJock> I go to the bug in my browser and expect to be able to put +text on the end
<LaserJock> but instead I need to make a new URL
<matsubara> LaserJock: sorry if I wasn't clear.
<kiko> the content should be identical
<LaserJock> well, I'm just having an idiot day I guess. I didn't realize there was a URL for *each* task
<LaserJock> I thought it was all one report/URL
<LaserJock> now I get what you mean by "context bugtask"
<LaserJock> you guys don't happen to have a glossary do you? ;-)
* ajmitch thought that the bugtask language was deprecated :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> ajmitch, I am in favor of "bugtask" 100% but I'm just a voice in the crows it seems
<ajmitch> kiko: took me awhile to understand bugtasks but I'm certainly not opposed to calling them that :)
<kiko> ajmitch, the problem is if you /don't/ call them bugtasks, what do you call them? :)
<ajmitch> 'bug entrails'
#launchpad 2007-08-07
<mtaylor> can I post a link to a PPA in a bug, or is that in violation of PPA terms? 
<mtaylor> also, fwiw, I just spent a long period of time trying to figure out how to assign a bug to myself and set its status... the triangle was not self-evident with the list of other tasks to the left
<LaserJock> mtaylor: I'm pretty sure PPA is public knowledge, i don't think it'd be a problem
<mtaylor> LaserJock: ok. thanks!
<LaserJock> but I'm not a LP dev so I can't say for sure
<LaserJock> but there are PPA URLs on mailing lists so I don't see why not
<Odd_Bloke> Are there any instructions on how to communicate with LP bugs via email?
<Fujitsu> Odd_Bloke: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<Fujitsu> mtaylor: That interface is being redesigned for the next release.
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: sweet. then it's not-a-bug 
<Odd_Bloke> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i got a traceback while trying to complete the filing of an apport bug
<poolie> Unauthorized: (<Bug at 0x2aaaade216d0>, 'title', 'launchpad.View')
<poolie> no oops number
<poolie> that seems kind of mean
<thumper> poolie: it seems that there is a permission bug somewhere
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> do you want the traceback or do you think it's been captured
<kiko-fud> I want the traceback
<kiko-fud> poolie, please
<OpenLaunchpadSrc> good night
<kiko-fud> heh
<poolie> kiko-fud: sent
* mpt wonders why so many people ask Ubuntu questions in the Launchpad project
<mpt> since we can't blame old URLs like we can with /malone
<kiko> when you find that out
<kiko> you could also research why they create new products asking for ubuntu CDs
<LaserJock> mpt: because Launchpad is the Ubuntu bug tracker
<mpt> LaserJock, these aren't bug reports, they're questions
<LaserJock> well, same thing
<LaserJock> "issue tracker"
<mpt> i.e. in "Answers" rather than "Bugs"
<LaserJock> mpt: I take it back, I don't see how they can do it
<LaserJock> as far as I can see you have to click on Launchpad, as opposed to Ubuntu which is the item above it, to ask a question on answers.launchpad.net
<mpt> hmmmmm
<mpt> I wonder if we could special-case "Launchpad" and "Launchpad Translations" to not appear in that list
<kiko> mpt, we could, but why?
<mpt> kiko, so that I stop getting spammed by people who want to know how to get their keyboard working
<mpt> It's quite annoying
<kiko> what if the person wants to actually ask a question about launchpad?
<kiko> the right way to solve this
<kiko> (here goes me blasphemizing and prescribing)
<kiko> is
<mpt> We have other links to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko> answers.ubuntu.net
<mpt> That Launchpad appears in "Most active projects" is just an accident
<kiko> bugs.ubuntu.net
<kiko> etc
<mpt> Oh man, March 2005 called, they want their domains back ;-)
<mpt> but seriously
<mpt> I agree with you on farming off Answers
<LaserJock> kiko: .com
<mpt> well
<mpt> theming off, anyway
<kiko> right
<mpt> maybe changing the domain too isn't necessary
<mpt> cf. custhelp.com
<LaserJock> we already have bugs.ubuntu.com already, although I don't think it's used/promoted much
<kiko> how do they do it?
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acusthelp.com
<mpt> The various subdomain.custhelp.com sites are themed to look like the originating site
<kiko> is the theming a paid service?
<kiko> our URLs don't help here though
<kiko> ubuntu.bugs.launchpad.net
<mpt> The whole thing is a paid service, I don't know whether theming is extra
<kiko> ubuntu.bugs.edge.launchpad.net
<LaserJock> oh man
<mpt> kiko, why do our URLs matter for this purpose?
<mpt> All the page needs to know is what layer it's in, right?
<kiko> uhm, yes
<kiko> it doesn't matter internally
<kiko> but to the end-user it does
<mpt> URLs are overrated
<LaserJock> *choke*
* mpt ducks
<kiko> was that you choking mpt there LaserJock?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> that's the only way many people find LP usable :-)
<kiko> okay because I felt like that too
<mpt> I mean, for the sort of people who ask for help
<mpt> they often won't notice what domain they're on
<kiko> making it inconsistent with the rest of the site is a disservice
<ajmitch> launchpad=ubuntu, right?
<kiko> answers
<mpt> http://www.ok-cancel.com/archives/link/2004/09/google-answers-hci-phd-program.html
<mpt> http://laze.net/fait/archive/2002/07/28/maurys_blooper.php
<LaserJock> ajmitch: +1 ;-)
<kiko> lol
<mpt> Now
<mpt> To get back to the original problem
<mpt> I think that Launchpad appearing in the "Most active projects" list on answers.launchpad.net is something that doesn't really matter *to Launchpad users*
<kiko> that I agree with
<mpt> (especially since a large chunk of it is because of <http://launchpad.net/bugs/gbcw>)
<kiko> file a bug to nuke it out of the list
<mpt> but that its presence there *may* be contributing to people asking Ubuntu questions there by mistake
<mpt> so it's worth trying
<Fujitsu> Wasn't gbcw meant to be fixed with 1.1.7?
<kiko> mpt, now fixed!
<mpt> yay
<kiko> it's fixed on edge
<kiko> what does gbcw mean?
<mpt> ubotu, you don't do bug nicknames?
<Fujitsu> Do you not query people on why they file answers on the wrong project?
<Fujitsu> bug #gbcw
<mpt> Fujitsu, we do for bugs, not for answers
<Fujitsu> Aw.
<kiko> I do for answers
<mpt> kiko, "Goodbye Cruel World"
<mpt> http://www.dkosopedia.com/wiki/Gbcw
<kiko> I get back very nonsensical answers
<kiko> I'm new to this computer thing
<kiko> etc
<ajmitch> there'll always be people with minimal clue around
<mpt> Why aren't new bug reports being announced here any more?
<ubotu> New bug: #130784 in launchpad-answers "Many people ask Ubuntu questions in the Launchpad project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130784
<jjesse> that was just reported :)
<mpt> ubotu, you're trying to make fun of me, aren't you
<jjesse> :)
* mpt cries for bug 44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> New bug: #130785 in malone "Can not view a bug that is a duplicate of a private bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130785
<kiko-zzz> mpt, danilo's getting there with fti
<kiko-zzz> he surprised me about it last week
<kiko-zzz> so let's see
<kiko-zzz> time to catch the Zs
<kiko-zzz> laters
<ubotu> New bug: #130801 in launchpad "bug status piechart layout is poor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130801
<mpt> duplicate
<BjornT> lifeless: reviewer meeting?
<lifeless> doh 
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> was on the phone to dell
<lifeless> reviewer meeting now
<lifeless> thumper: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<jamesh> pong
<spiv> pong
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<thumper> [pmg
<thumper> pong
<lifeless> so, next tuesday again?
<spiv> Suits me.
<thumper> ok
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> 22 open reviews
<lifeless> (why am I counting these by hand ?)
<thumper> habit?
<lifeless> 9 over the 2 day target
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<spiv> I have almost finished my late review.
<spiv> It'll probably be done by the time this meeting is over ;)
<jamesh> gar.  I forgot to follow up on that one
<jamesh> basically just a decision on what to do about the test in the branch
<lifeless> the other offenders are not here
<lifeless> BjornT: please kick kiko at the .eu meeting
<lifeless> 1/2 the reviews are his
<lifeless> though I suspect a certain amount of 'state not changed' is at issue here
<BjornT> lifeless: sure. i think he actually reviewed those branches yesterday
<lifeless> 18  11  0  kiko  mwh/launchpad/code-import-views-cleanup
<lifeless> note the 'last commit' of 0
<lifeless> so what about the other reviews
<lifeless> is the review load ok?
<thumper> I'm going graham's one now
<thumper> load is ok for me
<BjornT> i think the load is ok
<thumper> next week will be more interesting though
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> anything more on the queue?
<lifeless> thats a no
<lifeless>  * pr_notify
<lifeless> this is bac's tool to diff stuff from PendingReviews
<lifeless> anyone played with it? I'm curious how its better than jamesh's pending-reviews page - it seems to me that james' script is better suited to send task orientated emails, and that bac's thing doesn't need to exist.
<thumper> I have no idea what bac's thing is
<BjornT> yeah. i'd rather get a daily e-mail, listing the branches in my queue
<lifeless>  * A new tool for watching your PendingReviews queue.  Simply subscribing to PendingReviews generates too much noise and doesn't provide enough context.  I've written a cronscript to fetch the PendingReviews page periodically and email an HTML-based diff of the changes ''to a specific reviewer's queue'' when they occur.  Statik has test-driven it and it seems to be working pretty well.  It can be found at: bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical
<BjornT> i haven't looked at bac's script, though
<thumper> I just look at the page each morning
<lifeless> BjornT: can you chat with bac then, get a good use case style 'what it is about' from the .eu meeting?
<jamesh> it probably wouldn't be too difficult to get pending-reviews to write out a journal
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, i'll talk to him.
<lifeless> jamesh: or per-reviewer rss feeds
<jamesh> the journal could then be processed to emails or rss feeds
<lifeless> jamesh: right
<lifeless>  * other business ?
<lifeless> 111
<lifeless> 110
<lifeless> 101
<lifeless> 011
<lifeless> 010
<lifeless> 001
<lifeless> 000
<lifeless> Thanks for attending
<jamesh> probably record (branch_url, state, assignee, has_conflicts, is_merged) and a date for the entry
<Spads> lifeless: you left out 4
<mwh> lifeless: the 'last commit' of 0 was conflict resolution
<BjornT> mpt: i'm going to fix bug 94321 to use the bug address instead of the bug reporter in the From field, for 'you have been subscribed' notifications. do you have any opinions on what to put as the 'name'?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94321 in malone "status change email has wrong 'From'" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94321 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BjornT> mpt: e.g., "From: Bug 42 in Launchpad <42@bugs.lp.net>"
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Putting the bug number the From sounds wrong, as it's never done otherwise. `Launchpad Bug Tracker', perhaps?
<Fujitsu> *bug number in the
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> Fujitsu: yeah, i agree. i'm leaning towards using 'Launchpad Bug Tracker', actually, but wanted to hear what mpt thinks it should say.
<Fujitsu> Hm, probably `Launchpad Bugs' is more standard, but mpt's ideas are likely better.
<mpt> Oh, the pressure
<mpt> BjornT, I'd choose "Launchpad Bugs", but I don't care strongly about it
<taa> hi
<carlos_> taa: hi
<taa> carlos_ hi
* Hobbsee wonders if the email bug interface commands (like "subscribe foo") work if you write them in a comment in the web interface
<mwhudson> don't think so
<Hobbsee> darn
<mwhudson> not sure though!
<spiv> I don't think so either, but you could presumably test that theory on staging.launchpad.net.
<Hobbsee> nope, it doesnt
<sanju_baba> hi all
* viridari carries over a chat from #ubuntu-northcarolina 
<viridari> I was just chatting with bac about Launchpad.  I'm a sysadmin at a big corp and currently operate two distinct GForge environments with over 2,000 hosted projects between them.  GForge is honestly a bit of a kluge, and the licensing changes coming up in v5 make it worth looking into other options (if indeed Launchpad is to be released as a FOSS project at some point)
<viridari> is it pretty modular underneath?  for example, I've got a little over 2,000 hosted projects right now and the vast majority of those are cvs-based.  A subset of the projects are svn.  Nobody has really asked for bzr or git, etc, yet.
<viridari> the other two key things that jump out for me would be mailing list and wiki integration
<Odd_Bloke> viridari: https://launchpad.net/faq has an answer regarding the release as a FOSS project.
<zul_> Hi is it possible to merge zulcss and zulcss-ubuntu accounts in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> zul_: yes.  do you have email access to the zulcss-ubuntu account?
<ubotu> New bug: #130878 in rosetta "Remove English ('en') from the 'Make suggestions from'" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130878
<ubotu> New bug: #130883 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot easily import from non-trunk subversion" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130883
<ubotu> New bug: #130901 in launchpad "Oops pruner script should delete non-referenced NotFound oops older than a week." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130901
<ubotu> New bug: #130902 in malone "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale should have Reporter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130902
<ubotu> New bug: #130905 in malone "Launchpad Bugs and Answers should share code for contact management" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130905
<Markon> hi everyone
<shirish> hi all, by looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building one can see which packages are building, is there anyway to know which packages are incoming, let's say for gutsy?
<Markon> Does xml2po convert .html files to .po ?
<mpt> danilos, ^^
<mpt> cprov, ^^^
<mpt> oh wait, shirish, I know the answer to your question myself
<danilos> Markon: it only works with XML files, and thus, with XHTML files, if you use a proper mode (-m xhtml), which is what I wrote in an answer
<mpt> shirish, from the menu choose "Needs building", then click Update
<mpt> those are the incoming packages
<Markon> danilos: i've tried it, but it doesn't work :(
<shirish> mpt: and I guess those which have a lower count they are built first?
<danilos> Markon: try passing files through "xmllint --html --xmlout" first
<mpt> shirish, I don't know what the count means
<Markon> ok
<mpt> shirish, I don't know what the count means
<mpt> I would have thought that the packages will be built in the order they appear in the list
<mpt> but I could be wrong
<shirish> sorry for that, I meant count as in 7000 as given for openoffice.org
<mpt> yes, I see the numbers you're referring to
<mpt> I don't know what they are
<mpt> although
<mpt> they seem to be listed in descending order anyway
<shirish> mpt: I read somewhere the nos. also have significance
<mpt> so maybe we're both right :-)
<mpt> I'll report a bug
<shirish> I hope so, I'm looking so forward to openoffice.org being built & sent down
<danilos> Markon: however, note that you'll also be interested in getting translations back, so before you have people translate PO files, make sure you know how to create translated documents first... and using DocBook is a much better solution, imo
<cprov> shirish: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=pending
<Markon> DocBook
<mpt> cprov, what do the numbers mean?
<mpt> are they priority?
<cprov> shirish: the number is the "build score" and will result in the order the builds will be processed/built
<shirish> cpov: from where did you get the build_state=pending
<cprov> mpt: yes, it's sort of a 'priority'
<shirish> cprov: so bigger the no. bigger the priority or vice-versa
<Markon> Do you suggest me to translate this book in another way ?
<jjesse> its' not in the drop down list
<Markon> (not on lp )
<mpt> jjesse, "Needs building"
<jjesse> oh, was looking for "pending"
<cprov> shirish: higher the score sooner it will get built.
<shirish> Markon: shouldn't it be on the list, when we have needs building & other states there. 
<mpt> that would make more sense, too -- "Show builds that are: Needs building" isn't quite grammatical
<mpt> (and "Show builds which are:", even less so:-)
<Markon> shirish:  i don't understand..
<Markon> :/
<cprov> mpt: edge (RF) doesn't contain the broken sentence
<shirish> Markon: I was mis-reading, now I know that state=pending and state=need building mean the same, I guess
<mpt> cprov, good work
<Markon> ok ok, but my question is there.
<mpt> shirish, I don't think Markon particularly cares about builds :-)
<mpt> Markon's talking about translations
<shirish> The thing is cprov gave me the link to pending, and there is no pending there if I do th e link https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=pending it defaults to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<Markon> eheh
<shirish> although do agree if pending is put instead of needs building, it sounds more accurate & I guess grammatically also correct.
<shirish> mpt: if you have already filed a bug please lemme know, I wanna subscribe to it, if not, I'll do it if you're busy
<mpt> shirish, bug 130934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130934 in soyuz "Pending builds have mysterious numbers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130934
<shirish> mpt: about changing the name in drop-down list from needs building to pending would also be under soyuz or some different thing?
<ubotu> New bug: #130934 in soyuz "Pending builds have mysterious numbers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130934
<shirish> mpt: ?
<kiko> shirish, under soyuz too. but what's wrong with needs building again?
<shirish> kiko: look at all the other options given in the drop-down menu, they are no ambiguities & they give precise meaning
<kiko> is needs building ambiguous?
<shirish> kiko: 'peniding' IMO is less ambigious  then 'needs building' 
<kiko> in what way, shirish?
<kiko> to me, pending is very ambiguous. pending what? approval? supervision? superseding? deletion?
<shirish> I was going to say the same thing actually about 'needs building' , its like it needs building, is it waiting for some dependency or what?
<shirish> that is also not clear. 
<kiko> it's /definitely/ clearer than just "pending". :)
<kiko> I guess you're talking about the special case where it needs to build but is blocked on something /other/ than a free buildd?
<shirish> kiko: nope, I mean in general, of course use-cases like that would exist
<kiko> I'm really not convinced that pending is any improvement over "needs building".
<cprov> neither am I 
<shirish> kiko: maybe somebody can come up with even a better term then both 'pending' and 'needs building' which is more precise & tells that its in the queue
<cprov> shirish: the lack of help in those pages concerns me more than a possible ambiguity in 'needs building'
<kiko> shirish, but can you explain in what cases are you confused when the package is in "needs building"?
<kiko> because to me it's pretty straightforward. the package is uploaded and is still in need of building.
<kiko> "Not yet built"?
<kiko> "Waiting to build"?
<shirish> kiko: as a general user who is looking for packages to know where his favorite packages are in queue wouldn't necessary be looking into 'needs building' he would be most probably looking for something saying either 'in queue' or something similar to that , although the term may mean different things to different people 
<kiko> wouldn't you just search based on the package name?
<kiko> instead of try and figure out in what state it was in?
<shirish> kiko: not when things are broken and somebody tells you that a certain release is going to fix that release
<shirish> and gutsy-changes tells you its on its way
<kiko> I think you'd still search based on the package name, possibly including version
<kiko> it just doesn't make sense to look for it any other way
<cprov> to not mention the "all states" option that can be combined with name filter to produce the best result
<kiko> maybe the UI makes that hard to guess
<kiko> shirish, what page did you go to?
<shirish> cprov: actually have been looking at that, btw is there any page where one can find any or all info. on the 10-12 machines which you guys are building on
<cprov> but it's quite rare to get in the Build Browser page before getting in the SourcePackage page, IMHO
<cprov> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<shirish> kiko: actually somebody else had pointed out this https://launchpad.net/+builds in the day earlier to check incoming packages
<shirish> its actually pretty interesting to know that there are 10-12 machines to build packages, some of them sparc, some of them i386-based machines & some AMD64 & so on. some more technical stuff about each of these machines would have made it more interesting. 
<shirish> it/the machines more interesting as well as informative
<kiko> I'm not sure we even know a lot about them, though ;-) some are Xen-hosted I believe.
<kiko> that's definitely true for the PPA buildds.
<shirish> kiko: didn't know about that
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> yeah, shirish, you're right -- the descriptions are pretty lame.
<shirish> kiko: an interesting tit-bit for you, the sparc build for openoffice.org took something like 6 minutes while the i386 has taken more than 38 minutes & its still building. 
<kiko> shirish, hmmm. really?
<shirish> looking back on the openoffice.org builds some took 10-14 hrs. or even more. 
<kiko> doko, does OOO really take like 6 times longer on i386?
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/2.3.0~src680m224-1ubuntu1/+build/374234
<shirish> that's the sparc one I believe
<shirish> kiko: it might be that the one on which this one was done was pretty new/faster or something for even the older version of sparc took something like 11 hrs. 
<shirish> kiko: oops, that was not sparc which I spoke about it was IA64, apologies
<kiko> IA64? what's IA64? ;)
<shirish> I know its an architecture, don't know much about it though
<kiko> I was joking -- it's mostly a fringe architecture. 
<cprov> shirish: if you look in the ia64 buildlog you will see that only 2 c++ files were compiled, I wonder why are they architecture dependent.
<shirish> kiko: yup, still looked for it, its intel's stuff for enterprise, but do agree its a fringe architecture
<cprov> but anyway (let me get back to my job)
<shirish> cprov: no knowledge of building other than .configure, make & make install but its nice to know that there are logs so people could take a look at. 
<ubotu> New bug: #130944 in malone "Select a person or team choices could be more helpful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130944
<Markon> danilos:  i don't find the way to convert the .html :(
<shirish> interesting bug ^ ^
<doko> kiko: yes, extracting and converting the language data ;-P *hint* *hint*
<kiko> heh
<Gwaihir> just a quick question: do the ddtp translations from launchpad get included with Ubuntu?
<doko> kiko, oh ia64, that just builds one -dev package, not OOo
<kiko> Gwaihir, AIUI they do, yes
<Gwaihir> kiko: I'm not that sure... but we will hae to wait 'till next release!
<Gwaihir> s/hae/have
<kiko> Gwaihir, maybe pitti knows
<Gwaihir> maybe i'll write him an email!
<Gwaihir> thx
<Markon> danilos:  i've found this: http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~ppadala/projects/tidy/#download
<Markon> Do you think it can be useful ?
<mtaylor> any word on when the delete button is going on the ppa? 
#launchpad 2007-08-08
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<thumper> morning mpt
<ScottK> mpt: I noticed you removed the milestone from Bug #130220 just now.  I was curious what it's prospects are then?  
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130220 in malone "LP marks bugs fix released multiple times and sends multiple mails when a bug number appears in more than one .changes file" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130220
<mpt> ScottK, I did what?
<mpt> There are no milestone changes in the activity log
<mpt> oh, that's bug 65660
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65660 in malone "Activity log should capture milestone changes" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65660 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<mpt> ScottK, what milestone did it have? :-/
<ScottK> mpt: It did say 1.0.8
<mpt> ScottK, do you mean 1.1.8? There isn't a 1.0.8 milestone
<mpt> Ah, this'll be because I changed it from "launchpad" to "malone"
<ScottK> Yes.  Sorry
<mpt> and it therefore lost its milestone marking
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32981/ is the bugmail I got.
<mpt> right-o, fixed
<mpt> Eventually (I hope) we'll use tags to categorize Launchpad bugs, rather than artificially-separate projects
<mpt> then that kind of glitch won't happen.
<ScottK> But the activity log is odd too as it shows stuff that happened several days ago today and doesn't show you having moved it.
<ScottK> Thanks.  I was worried as that one is quite a nuisance.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Fujitsu> Is the activity log scheduled to be made useful in the foreseeable future?
<kiko> Fujitsu, that's a... hard question
<kiko> it's a mess
<kiko> and it requires some refactoring that hasn't been scheduled
<kiko> I've been fighting it out
<kiko> but so far, no real progress
<kiko> Fujitsu, tell me more about what you need in it?
<kiko> simple hacks can be implemented
<ubotu> New bug: #131000 in launchpad "Changes to whiteboard should be logged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131000
<kiko> mpt, do you understand bugtargetname versus targetname?
<crimsun> win 21
<crimsun> (sorry)
<RAOF> Is dogfood (and particularly PPA) supposed to be working at the moment?  I published a new source package an hour ago, and it's not showing up in any of the building statuses.
<RAOF> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive - libdrm-2.3.1~git20070808-0ppa1
<kiko> it should be working, yes
<kiko> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds
<kiko> but rubidium and selenium are idle
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> RAOF, did you get any mail about the build?
<kiko> could the build sequencer be broken I wonder?
<RAOF> kiko: Just an accepance mail for the source upload.
<kiko> RAOF, cprov should be around in the morning -- he's running it all himself for now
<kiko> in three weeks it will go live and then we have true sysadmin coverage
<RAOF> kiko: Thanks.  By the way, when is "the morning" :)
<kiko> in about 8h
<kiko> :)
<kiko> RAOF, where do you query PPA builds, btw?
<RAOF> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<kiko> right!
<kiko> looks like the sequencer is dead.
<kiko> wonder why, though
<RAOF> Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of launchpad?
<kiko> no evil
<kiko> just complicated code :-/
<kiko-zzz> time to catch those zs
<RAOF> The answer is, of course, "The Shadow" :)
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko-zzz, RAOF 
<kiko-zzz> hey Hobbsee 
<RAOF> heya Hobbsee 
<mpt> kiko-zzz, there's an XXX somewhere about it
<mpt> which refers to a bug that bradb reported
<ubotu> New bug: #131012 in launchpad "Bug tags portlet cuts off part of the numbers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131012
<RAOF> Yay, PPA's fixed.
<LaserJock> heah, I just had a thought, wouldn't it be a good idea if LP emailed the address of automatically created accounts saying that they were created?
<ScottK> LaserJock: No.  That would be spamming.
<LaserJock> hmm, so it's better to create accounts without notification?
<ScottK> It's better not to spam than to spam.
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think of that as spam
<LaserJock> but I guess
<ScottK> LP felt like creating an account without the owner of the e-mail address asking for it would, IMO be sapm.
<ScottK> It's unsolicited and bulk.
<ScottK> sapm/spam
<LaserJock> well fine
<ScottK> You'd have to have some indication that the person cared.
<LaserJock> ajmitch said Debian wouldn't like it either, so I guess I'm outnumbered ;-)
* ajmitch can just imagine the outcry
<LaserJock> hmm, it doesn't make sense to me
<LaserJock> I would *want* to know if LP had made an account for me
<ScottK> LaserJock: What's your definition of spam?
<ScottK> But you care about LP.
<LaserJock> well, how about this
<LaserJock> well, no, that wouldn't work
<ScottK> LaserJock: How would you feel it some bug tracker at Microsoft started e-mailing you that you had an account there?
<LaserJock> well, if they had indeed done so then I'd like to know
<ajmitch> and one at redhat, and one at novell, etc..
<ScottK> Right.
<LaserJock> LP accounts aren't created for just anybody
<LaserJock> it comes from *doing* something
<ajmitch> no, just for the maintainer from every package we import from debian
<ScottK> It comes from someone doing something.
<ajmitch> and probably others like translations, etc
<ScottK> And that someone is not theowner of the address.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, frankly, if I put my address in public I don't mind really
<LaserJock> but I can see where some people would
<LaserJock> so poo
<LaserJock> Debian puts my email address all over everywhere, and granted, it's not an account, but it's basically the same thing
<ScottK> Putting your address everywhere is a different sin than sending you unsolicted mail.
<LaserJock> I'd say it's a big one
<LaserJock> but I guess you're right, it is a bit different
<mpt> ScottK, ajmitch: there is a difference between an account and a profile
<mpt> profiles are created for everyone Launchpad knows about
<mpt> accounts are for people that explicitly register
<ScottK> So there are no "automatically created accounts" then?
<mpt> No, there are automatically created profiles
<mpt> It is possible we use the wrong term on some pages
<LaserJock> yeah, I should have been more precise in my wording, but I don't see any difference between the two
<ajmitch> mpt: right, but we're still talking about an email being sent out when a profile is created, whatever you decide to call it
<ScottK> Which would be spamming no matter what you call the thing.
<LaserJock> well, I honestly don't see it as spam, but you're probably more knowledgeable on how people would take it
<ScottK> Random (from the perspective of the receiver) automated systems sending you friendly mail notifications generally qualifies.
<mpt> ajmitch, yeah, that would suck
<mpt> I've been spammed before by some "people search engine" that said "Hi, we now know about you, come search with us!"
<LaserJock> fine, I guess I'll go back under my rock :/
<mpt> Another example is that 43people.com has pages for many people (most of them celebrities) who have never used the site, because they're people who other users of that site want to meet
<ScottK> LaserJock: It's a rough world out there in e-mail these days.
<LaserJock> yeah, software sucks
<mpt> oh, hey, http://www.43people.com/profile/view/122478
<LaserJock> might as well go back to the stone ages
<mpt> I doubt sabdfl has ever used 43people.com
<mpt> ah, no, that's why it says "(placeholder)"
<mpt> So, that's what many of the profiles in Launchpad are. Placeholders.
<LaserJock> mpt: LP should at least, IMO, provide a way to search for profiles
<mpt> LaserJock, it does
<LaserJock> although that's probably also a no-no
<mpt> http://launchpad.net/people
<LaserJock> I don't think that searches email does it?
<mpt> yes, I used it to search by e-mail address just yesterday
<LaserJock> that should be documented then, for finding duplicate accounts
<ajmitch> you can view email addresses only when registered, right?
<LaserJock> I didn't realize for a long time there was a profile created for me
<mpt> ajmitch, only when logged in, and only of people who have not chosen to hide their e-mail addresses.
<ScottK> Considering LP currently knows about 1198297 people, it'd be a fair amount of e-mail.
<LaserJock> yeah, I suppose it could be :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #131027 in launchpad "People search page doesn't advertise searching by e-mail address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131027
<stub> We also have to be very conservative given we are already skating on the edge of good netiquette (creating records for people who don't know or care about us). If only 0.1% of people complained, that is still a hell of a lot of complaints given the size of our database.
<RAOF> I don't suppose that there's anything I need to do to get a DEPWAIT package on my PPA to build, now the dependencies have built?
<ubotu> New bug: #131032 in soyuz "Please disable obsolete bzip2 dpkg Pre-Depends: check" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131032
<ubotu> New bug: #131036 in launchpad ""Name" is a misleading field when registering a project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131036
<ubotu> New bug: #131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<carlos> morning
<Kmos> there is a way to LP block packages to get more bug reports? when they're removed.. for example in gutsy
<Kmos> for example gnome-sudoku
<Kmos> that's now included in gnome-games
<Markon> hi all :)
<Markon> danilos:  I've converted a pdf to xml :-)
<Markon> Now it works :)
<ubotu> New bug: #131087 in malone "Irrelevant milestones listed in +editstatus for a bug task that is targeted to a series" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131087
<BjornT> it's time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status
<BjornT>  * pr_notify (bac)
<BjornT> who's here?
<bac> me
<bac> statik is out sick today
<salgado> me
<salgado> kiko?
<BjornT> and barry won't attend today either
<salgado> nor flacoste
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<salgado> so I guess that's it
<BjornT> next meeting should be 2007-08-15 at 1400 UTC
<BjornT> i won't be there
<BjornT> salgado: could you chair it?
<kiko> I might be here
<salgado> BjornT, yep, I can
<BjornT> thanks salgado 
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> kiko: you have reviewed all the branches in your queue, right? please update their status
<kiko> BjornT, sure
<BjornT> the queue doesn't look too bad, quite a lot of branches were added today.
<BjornT> in all, there are 15 open reviews, 5 of them over the 2-day service target.
<BjornT> i started reviewing the one in my queue yesterday, but it was quite big, so i didn't finish
<BjornT> bac: do you know when statik will be back? i.e., should we re-assign the branch in his queue?
<bac> i don't know.  he said he was out today and going to the doctor.
<BjornT> salgado: you don't have any branches in your queue, maybe you could take the one in statik's branch?
<kiko> I could take a few too
<kiko> I take a while but this time I'm not travelling at least
<salgado> BjornT, yep, I can take it.  I'll do the allocation in a few minutes
<kiko> so 3-4 small ones would be okay
<bac> statik said: "The
<bac> only branch I have left in review has conflicts, and I'm mailing JTV
<bac> about that"
<bac> so he has considered his review load.
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> = pr_notify =
<BjornT> bac: 
<bac> this is a small script i wrote that is run from cron.  periodically compares a reviewer's queue on pending review to last time and emails an HTML diff if it changed
<bac> i found subscribing to the PendingReviews page generated too much noise and not enough context to be useful.
<bac> just throwing it out there for others to use if they think it might be helpful.
<salgado> that sounds good
<salgado> where is it, bac?
<bac> devpad/code/bac/pr_notify
<BjornT> bac: we discussed it a bit in the au meeting, and thought that it would be better to make changes in the pending-reviews script, since it has all the information handy
<bac> BjornT: that would be great
<BjornT> it would be good to collect use cases here, so we know what we should add
<bac> i'll continue using this until such a thing appears
<bac> my use case is i'm forgetful about checking the PendingReview page and the subscription is pants.
<BjornT> one use case would be to get notified when a branch enters your queue
<BjornT> i'd also like to get a daily e-mail, listing the status of my queue
<bac> reviewee-driven status changes are good to know about too
<BjornT> a reminder if one of your branches are older than 2 days (unless you get a daily status e-mail perhaps)
<BjornT> i also think it would be good to send the reviewee a notification if his branch has conflicts
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else to discuss?
<BjornT> ok, meeting ended, thanks for coming!
<bac> thanks BjornT 
<salgado> thanks BjornT!
<bac> salgado: would you have a moment to mentor the review statik did for me?  should be quick.
<salgado> bac, yep, I have it on my inbox and will have a look at it soon
<bac> salgado: thanks
<Hobbsee> yay, another searching oops.  OOPS-585A1569
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/585A1569
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you around?
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee Yep, I'm here
<kiko> Hobbsee, a timeout or an oops?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ^ would be a good user affecting issue for the week.  it's happening repeatably, to multiple people
<kiko> well a timeout or a failure
<kiko> Hobbsee, is it a timeout?
<mrevell> thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: yeah, i think so
<Hobbsee> kiko: (a timeout)
<kiko> that matters
<Hobbsee> mrevell: of course, not being able to search the bugtracker half negates the point :)
<kiko> okay thanks
<jjesse> i thought i read there wer some problems with some of ubuntu servers? and they were being moved into canonical's data center
<Hobbsee> jjesse: see the locoteams mailing list
<mtaylor> is there a repository key for the ppas? 
<wasabi> I am trying to figure out hwo to properly get my bzr branch hosted by launchpad under my project. Project is all set up... I've somehow managed to get a branch under my USER to be linked to the product.
<wasabi> But cant' figure out how to make the branch Url not part of my user.
<mwhudson> why is that a problem?
<wasabi> Eh. Guess it's not. It's just obnoxious. I'd like trunk to be part of the product, instead of being under ~wasabi
<mwhudson> you can create a team for managing the project
<wasabi> The put hte branch under the team?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> but if it's a one or two man project i wouldn't bother, myself...
<wasabi> accoring to some blog post I read, supposed to be able to acces stuff at launchpad.net/project/branchname... =/
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> but that's not quite the same thing
<wasabi> that redirects tot he teams url?
<wasabi> oh?
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> it's a redirect for bzr
<mwhudson> bzr get lp://myproject
<wasabi> Hmm... now how do I push a branch to the team?  http does not support mkdir(), so suspecting I have to do something on the site first.
<mwhudson> you can't push to a http directory
<mwhudson> you can't push to a http url, rather
<mwhudson> sftp
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ScottK> kiko-afk: Dunno if it matters, but Bug 126862 lost it's target (1.1.8) when you reassigned it to launchpad-bugs.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126862 in malone "/bugs/nnn URL redirects to project/package URL even if bug is private" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126862 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
#launchpad 2007-08-09
<tgm4883> im having some trouble grasping the difference between a release and a milestone
<tgm4883> it seems like if we wanted to have an alpha version of our project, would that be a milestone?
<tgm4883> or would milestones only be used as a basis for when we want to have something done, and then make a release when we officially release the alpha
<mthaddon> tgm4883: that's how I understand the difference (what you said last)
<tgm4883> thanks mthaddon
<tgm4883> i think were getting a little better organized now, instead of having every bug and blueprint all fall under 1 category
<tgm4883> mthaddon, your a launchpad admin, correct?
<mthaddon> yep
<tgm4883> are launchpad admins only able to remove a release or series from a project?
<tgm4883> we don't seem to be able to, we were trying a few different things and would like to remove some of these items as they are incorrect
<mthaddon> I think the process is for you to file a new "question" here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion asking for it to be removed and then I can take care of it
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> i'll go ahead and ask there, i have one more question if you have the time
<mthaddon> sure
<tgm4883> I noticed that launchpad also list distrobutions, is there a way to become a distrobution
<mthaddon> I'm not sure what the best way to do that is - best to try and catch kiko when he's not afk and he should be able to help you
<tgm4883> ah thank you
<tgm4883> i will file that other question now
<mthaddon> cool
<tgm4883> the question is located here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/11188
<mthaddon> cool, I should be able to get to that tomorrow - thx
<tgm4883> thank you
<kauai> hi, um.  I did something real stupid and committed a file I didn't want to... how can I remove it entirely?
<kauai> anyone
<tgm4883> kauai, you could ask the question here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, thats where I had to ask to get a series removed from a project
<kiko-afk> kauai, just bzr rm it and commit again?
<kauai> yeah, but then it's still visible in the old revisions right?
<kauai> I want it removed forever
<kauai> is this possible?
<Spads> perhaps uncommit?
<kauai> Spads, thanks, I will look into it... sorry all of this is all new to me
<Spads> kauai: #bzr may be a better place to ask questions like this
<kiko-afk> uncommit and then push, yeah
* RAOF kicks dogfood again.
<kiko-afk> RAOF, seems like it goes to sleep every time this time? :)
<kiko-afk> cprov-out, you know what's up?
<RAOF> I've got some queued builds, and the buildds are idle, but there's no building happening :)
<kiko-afk> I wonder why this is happening. did you write to launchpad-users cc: cprov RAOF?
<RAOF> kiko-afk: No, actually.  This is a new problem, the other one got resolved :)
<kiko-afk> RAOF, what was it yesterday?
<RAOF> kiko-afk: The builds weren't queuing.
<RAOF> Now a new package is queued, but isn't being sent to the buildd.
<kiko-afk> how was it solved?
<RAOF> I'm not sure, actually.  It just started working again.
<RAOF> I hadn't got around to writing the lp email, and it got fixed before I did.
<kiko-afk> odd.
<kiko-afk> it sounds to me like a similar problem
<cprov-out> RAOF: dogfood is back on track again 
<cprov-out> RAOF: sorry for the inconvenience.
<RAOF> cprov-out: That's ok.  Beta code, testing, it's hardly mission critical :)
<RAOF> cprov-out: Thanks :)
<cprov-out> RAOF: the problem is not the PPA code, since yesterday we have other parts under test in the same environment.
<RAOF> Oh?  What is/was the problem?
<cprov-out> RAOF: builders were configured to only build packages target to ubuntu primary archive, not PPAs (Trusted/Untrusted builder state)
<RAOF> Oh, whoops :)
<cprov-out> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium/, for instance (letf portlet)
<cprov-out> RAOF: yes, big whoops. You are more than welcome to ping me if anything strange is happening with PPA-beta, I will be able to help you.
<RAOF> cprov-out: Thanks.  Do you prefer here or lp-users ML?
<cprov-out> RAOF: whatever suits better to you, usually IRC is faster than email, but some question should fit better in the ML
<RAOF> Fair enough.  Now, to fix my nouveau build.  I suck :)
<cprov-out> RAOF: looking forward to see "Nouveau Xorg driver" coming out of PPA :)
<RAOF> Thanks again
<cprov-out> g'night, guys
<_Poseidon_> Good evening
<jkakar> Where do I find the link to create a new milestone for a project?
<ubotu> New bug: #131231 in malone "Timeout is occurring frequently with "short" queries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131231
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee_> morning carlos!
<Kuhrscher> carlos, danilos: Good morning. I just noticed that dolphin is not translateable via Launchpad, although it is in "main".
<Kuhrscher> carlos, danilos: This is propabably not correct ;-)
* carlos checks...
<Hobbsee> you should probably check the upstream kde translation for that
<Hobbsee> why translate it only for kubuntu?
<Kuhrscher> It is translated upstream ;-)
<Kuhrscher> The translation is only missing for Ubuntu ;-)
<Kuhrscher> If an app is in "main" it gets its translations via the langpacks generated from Rosetta or there won't be any translation.
<Kuhrscher> Hobbsee: Dolphin's upstream translations did not find their way to Rosetta, so they are missing just for Kubuntu. For other distributions everything is alright.
<Kuhrscher> Hobbsee: But generally you are absolutely right :)
<Hobbsee> ah right.  i wonder why they didnt
<danilos> carlos, Kuhrscher: it seems to be due to dolphin rename to d3lphin
<carlos> danilos: I got the unapproved .pot files
* carlos is approving them
<carlos> Kuhrscher: thanks for the warning
<Kuhrscher> carlos, No problem. Thanks for your quick response.
<Kuhrscher> Hobbsee: There is also they way around. KMplayer switched from main to universe. Before it got its translations via the langpacks generated from the Rosetta translations. Now it _should_ use just the packaged upstream translations, but these are missing in the Ubuntu package. So KMplayer is untranslated for now, but only in Kubuntu. I filed a bug about this issue some month ago...
<Hobbsee> Kuhrscher: bug #?
<Kuhrscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/123544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123544 in kmplayer "Kmplayer Package does not contain translations" [Undecided,New]  
<carlos> Kuhrscher: the only solution for that is a package rebuild
<Hobbsee> carlos: just that?  no need to remove the "export stuff to rosetta" stuff?
<Kuhrscher> carlos, Hobbsee: The mplayer entries are still in Rosetta...
<carlos> Hobbsee: well.. that's also something interesting to do, but not a must to get it using directly what comes from the package itself
<Hobbsee> carlos: right.  so there's no net loss in leaving that stuff in there?
<carlos> well, removing it helps that translators focus on useful information
<Kuhrscher> carlos, Hobbsee: I just hope it will get its package rebuild with included translations before the release of Gutsy ;-)
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I see kmplayer as still being in main
<carlos> in fact
<carlos> it was moved back from universe to main 4 days ago
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu//+source/kmplayer/
<Kuhrscher> Ahh, right
<Kuhrscher> I didn't checked that again.
<Hobbsee> carlos: wonder why it got demoted, then.
<Kuhrscher> Ok, so this issue should be fixed with the next langpack, right?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: yes, next language pack rebuild should include its translations again
<carlos> Kuhrscher: it should be a base rebuild
<Hobbsee> carlos: just checking - so kmplayer, etc, doesnt need to be touched?
<carlos> Hobbsee: what do you mean about 'doesn't need to be touched' ?
<carlos> rebuilt? or translated?
<Hobbsee> carlos: rebuilt, sorry
<carlos> Hobbsee: no, no need to rebuild it again
<Hobbsee> great )
<Kuhrscher> Ok, thank you everybody :)
<carlos> Kuhrscher: you are welcome
<RAOF> cprov-ZzZ: For your enjoyment when you awake, try !nouveau :)
<head_victim> I'm having problems importing a pgp key into launchpad. It keeps telling me it cannot import it and tells me to check 3 things. I have done everything as it suggests and I even query the database and it's been there over 12 hours. Is this long enough or should I just wait to see if it works tomorrow?
<ubotu> New bug: #131258 in malone "Pagetests should use the test browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131258
<Hobbsee> mrevell: OOPS-586D1018
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/586D1018
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks :) I'm still getting an error on that so I'll check it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's basically from searching for a word on a list of bugs.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the URL in particular for that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/~gothicx/?field.searchtext=sync&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Hobbsee> but i assume you can see that
<mrevell> head_victim: Apologies for not spotting your question earlier. Let me see if I can get some help for you.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: List of bugs such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<head_victim> Thats ok, I've never played with keys much before and I'm pretty sure I've done everything exactly as described. It does say it can take up to an hour or so to make sure it's mirrored correctly but it's been a lot longer than that.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i cant seem to make that one oops
<mrevell> head_victim: Another user had a similar problem last week and one of the LP developers had to manually fix insert the user's key. It looks as though the person I need to speak to (who is in Brazil) isn't online yet. I'll ping him when he comes online. What's your LP username?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm. So, the problem is that when you have a list of bugs and perform a search within that list, sometimes you get an OOPS? Is there a bug report yet?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: correct, and no idea.  i havent filed one
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay, thanks. How many bug lists have you found this problem on? Just the gothicx one above or on others?
<head_victim> mrevell, Jared Norris is the display name.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: various others. unfortunately, i didnt keep the oops numbers.  various others are having this too
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry that you're experiencing the problem. Thanks for letting me know. I shall file a bug and raise it in today's meeting. Cheers :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: thanks
<mrevell> head_victim: Thanks. I'll email my colleague and ask him to take a look. He may contact you directly, his name is salgado.
<head_victim> No worries, should I idle in here or is it enough that I am in other channels on the network?
<mrevell> head_victim: If you could private message me with your email address, I'll get back to you using that, so you don't have to wait around here.
<head_victim> mrevell, thank you for your assistance tonight it has been appreciated.
<mrevell> head_victim: No problem :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i must be a muppet.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: surely, i must be a muppet.  launchpad wouldnt do this
<Hobbsee> mrevell: to prove my muppetry, please tell me where the "view the bugs" sectoin is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-winfoss/
<mrevell> Hobbsee: You press the "Search" button with an empty search box and it shows you all the related bugs 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Why do you think you're a muppet? :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: because i didnt think that launchpad could possibly have hidden the "view the bugs" button.  i knew i probably wasnt finding it
<BjornT> Hobbsee: or, you look at the right, and click on "List all open bugs", which is right above the "Report a bug" button.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can i just say that that's *really* not intuitave.
<Hobbsee> ohhhhhh....there it is
<Hobbsee> that's moved
<mrevell> BjornT: I wonder if that link could be more prominent. Perhaps a button. What do you think?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: why is that right beneath, and in the same section as, the summary of bugs?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I don't know the exact reason but I can find out.
<Hobbsee> the attention there is on report a bug or ask a question - there really should be a "view the bugs", or something button there
<BjornT> mrevell: i don't think a button is good to use here, since it's not really an action. maybe rename the "Search" button to make it more obvious that you don't have to enter a search string, or something.
<BjornT> Hobbsee, mrevell: mpt can probably tell you why the 'list all open bugs' link was moved.
<mrevell> BjornT: My expectation would be to see the bug list when you visit that page by default, without having to click anything. The fact that there isn't a button to list all open bugs means that the option is almost hidden behind the prominence of the "Report a bug" and "Ask a question" buttons.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: if people who have used LP for ages, and are fairly fluent in LPesque cant find simple things like how to view bugs, then clearly your approach is wrong.  new users arent going to have a hope in hell of finding them.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yes, it does promote the idea of "report bugs without searching"
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why they're saying "report a bug" first -because clearly you should search before you report
<BjornT> Hobbsee: well, i think one reason for you not finding the link, is that you expected the link to be somewhere else, and you didn't expect it to have been moved to that place.
<BjornT> Hobbsee: although, i do agree that the link should be more prominent
<Hobbsee> BjornT: this is true
<Hobbsee> BjornT: i then and went and looked for a likely looking link, and found nothing.
<pcardune> (somewhat OT) speaking of bugs, I'm looking for a way to put in the "fix committed" message a link to the precise revision in which the fix was committed.  I like Trac's "r78" syntax.  I looked for this feature in LP but could not find it?  
<mwhudson> pcardune: you mean a codebrowse link?
<pcardune> mwhudson: yes... it might be nice to have src:branchname:revnumber or something to that effect
<mwhudson> what would be even nicer is bzr ci --fixes support
<mwhudson> so that when a revision that has been annotated to be fixing a bug gets merged into trunk, the bug automatically flips over into "fix committed" and a link added
<mwhudson> there is work towards this sort of thing being done
<pcardune> that would really be quite awesome indeed.  But still I there should be a way to link easily to something that has already been committed.  In case you forget to use --fixes
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> file a bug? :)
<mwhudson> i'm not aware of any existing bugs like this
<pcardune> ok, will do
<pcardune> I just wanted to see if it was yet another "undocumented" feature (those pop up every now and then)
<ubotu> New bug: #131279 in launchpad "Easily link to codebrowse interface from bug reports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131279
<mrevell> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> mrevell: pong
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee - I've just tried that bug search again and it seems to be working to me.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: hmm.  seems it only doesnt work some of the time
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i cant reproduce it now, either, but i have been able to earlier...
<Hobbsee> mrevell: we didnt have a code change, have we?
<Hobbsee> (seems like a random thing)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, me too. I'll report nonetheless. I can't see any cherrypicks that fix it, so AFAIK nothing has changed that could fix this between when we were talking earlier and now.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right
<mrevell> Hobbsee: How long has the bug search problem been around?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: couple of weeks, maybe?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: thanks
<mrevell> Hobbsee: bug 131299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131299 in malone "Searching from a user's bug page sometimes results in an OOPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131299
<ubotu> New bug: #131299 in malone "Searching from a user's bug page sometimes results in an OOPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131299
<mwhudson> m
<gmb> mwhudson: mmm?
<mwhudson> i wonder if i have time to make coffee before the meeting gets going...
<gmb> Better get started.
* jsk runs to get a drink
<SteveA> Hello!
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<bigjools> me
<jtv> me
<intellectronica> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<gmb> me
<mpt> me
<BjornT> me
<adeuring> me
<ddaa> me
<mrevell> me
<SteveA>  - Barry sends apologies.
<bac> me
<jsk> me
<schwuk> me
<sinzui> me
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<mthaddon> me
<mwhudson> me
<danilos> carlos: you?
<cprov> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<stub> me
<Rinchen> me
<SteveA> anyone see a team-mate missing?
<BjornT> allenap: ping - meeting time
<allenap> me
<statik> me
<allenap> BjornT: thanks
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time next week please.
<SteveA> Anyone know in advance that they'll be unable to be at that meeting?
<kiko-zzz> me
<BjornT> i won't attend next week's meeting
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 16 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> kiko: you won't be at teh meeting? or you're belatedly here?
<kiko> I'm belatedly here
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> there were no actions
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 131299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131299 in malone "Searching from a user's bug page sometimes results in an OOPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131299
<kiko> is this a performance oops, matsubara?
<kiko> BjornT, so, I'm REALLY concerned that +bugs is timing out all over the shop
<matsubara> kiko: seems so
<kiko> BjornT, the interesting this is that this ties in to bigjools message this morning :)
<mpt> I get bug search timeouts fairly often, not just from person pages
<mwhudson> me too
<kiko> same here
<matsubara> I'm running some explain analyze on staging and the offending query is taking a long time
<kiko> this did not happen two cycles ago
<kiko> so what's happening
<SteveA> is this a side-effect of switching back to the old index implementation?
<mwhudson> well, we changed indexes this weekend, is that part of it?
<kiko> I don't /think/ so
* SteveA high fives mwhudson 
<BjornT> kiko: me too. i'll take a look at it today to see if i can find something obvious.
<kiko> does anyone know if it's a too-many-queries or a too-expensive-query problem?
<SteveA> so... I want to take a step back for a minute
<BjornT> kiko: it's a too-expensive-query problem
<kiko> BjornT, I can spend some time trying later today too, so send your findings and I can help continue
<danilos> in my tests (not directly related to this), gin indexes proved to be 2-3 times faster than gist indexes on FTI fields
<matsubara> the oopses shows a too expensive query
<SteveA> when we get timeout OOPS reports, what do we do about it?
<SteveA> how do we investigate it
<danilos> jtv, now is the time for you to chip in ;)
<SteveA> I have a feeling, (and this is just an impression,) that we kind of invent how we approach this afresh, each time we get a critical OOPS that isn't a Rosetta OOPS
<SteveA> the Rosetta ones being a longer-term issue
<jtv> danilos: do I _look_ like a database person?
<danilos> jtv: no, but you are the one who has most recently worked on those sorts of problems, afaik
<SteveA> jtv: I appreciate your insightful comments whenever database issues come up on the mailing list
<SteveA> so, perhaps a few of us can get together after this meeting
<SteveA> and work out how best to approach this kind of OOPS
<SteveA> so that we'll have a good system for it, and for knowing our options, when the next one comes up
<kiko> okay
<kiko> sounds good
<jtv> ack
<SteveA> BjornT, jtv, stub, jamesh, me... kiko if you're interested
* jtv is in
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> and I'd like mthaddon to contribute too
<mthaddon> ok
<kiko> I am interested
<SteveA> we can use the slot after this meeting, normally reserved for an infrastructure team conf call
<BjornT> sure
<SteveA> Rinchen: I'll discuss the outcome of this with you after the meeting.  You needn't be there, as I'm sure you have lots and lots of other things to do :-)
<Rinchen> Great and many thanks :-) 
<SteveA> matsubara: back to you.  thanks for letting me interrupt.
<bigjools> BjornT: we'll have to change the time for our call then
<matsubara> SteveA: actually that's the only oops, so back to you again. :-) thanks!
<SteveA> matsubara: okay.  although I saw many rosetta oopses, as usual.
<BjornT> bigjools: yes, let's aim for 1600 UTC?
<bigjools> BjornT: +1
<matsubara> that's already known. no point bring it up again. jtv is on it.
<SteveA> do we have a list of "unfortunately expected" rosetta oopses, and the quantity we expect them in?
<jtv> SteveA: I keep track, it's a short list
* jtv has pizza all over his hands
<SteveA> jtv: please put something up on a wiki page, when convenient
<SteveA> matsubara: done, thanks
<kiko> pizza is thicker than blood
<jtv> SteveA: ok
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Howdy. Two for today: carlos, status for Bug 56820 please.  Also, Bug 131043 is unassigned. SteveA did you intend jamesh to take this one on?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56820 in rosetta "Po export script is not robust enough" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56820 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<bigjools> pizza is tastier than blood
<stub> stop making me hungry you twats
<carlos> Rinchen: hmm, we are supposed to change the that priority to high
<kiko> Rinchen, thanks for pointing out the export script oops. that's one which is really awful
<jtv> stub: come on, it's Ronny's, just around the corner from you & you can even order in Dutch
<carlos> s/the that/that/
<kiko> I'm inclined to even keep it at critical to make it get fixed
<kiko> I mean, us only finding out it's broken because tom fished it out of -error-reports?
<carlos> kiko: that's a different oops
<jamesh> Rinchen: it isn't clear how to fix bug 131043 -- by my understanding, the root cause is a design fault in psycopg1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<kiko> is it?
<stub> That is sort of tom's job - monitoring that stuff
<carlos> kiko: yes
<kiko> stub, I kinda expect developers to monitor /their/ parts of production.
<stub> And the monitoring picked it up (yay)
<matsubara> kiko: no, we found out because the script monitoring alerted us.
<kiko> -error-reports isn't really a very good monitoring facility
<mpt> kiko, a bug's scheduling may depend on its importance, but its importance does not depend on it scheduling :-)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> jamesh: should we switch to psycopg2?
<carlos> kiko: although I agree that the other oops should be fixed, but it depends on danilo, jeroen or me doing a bad approval so it's not so critical (but important, yes)
<kiko> good point
<kiko> carlos, the fact that the whole script blows up is pretty bad, isn't it?
<SteveA> jamesh: please put your thoughts about what the root cause is as a comment in that bug report
<carlos> kiko: indeed, we already talked about move to use OOPs infrastructure for scripts during the sprint in Alicante
<kiko> nice!
<jamesh> SteveA: the problem appears to exist in psycopg2 as well, but should be a lot easier to fix there.
<jamesh> SteveA: I'll add my analysis
<SteveA> jamesh: does the author of psycopg2 know about the problem?
<Rinchen> kiko, are you ok with us downgrading that to High but having carlos attempt to fix it during this current cycle? 
<stub> I  think we should switch to psycopg2 on the storm branch. psycopg1 is no longer maintained (well... apart from the patches Ubuntu devs do)
<SteveA> is there a bug we can link to in their bug tracker?
<jamesh> SteveA: I filed a bug report about it, but have not had a response from him yet
<SteveA> is there a linnk to that bug report in our launchpad bug?
<statik> jamesh: I haven't heard any response about the psycopg2 bug I filed either, I was wondering if upstream is alive
<jamesh> I'll link the bug too
<SteveA> thanks
<Rinchen> kiko, are you ok with us downgrading that to High but having carlos attempt to fix it during this current cycle? 
<kiko> yes
<Rinchen> thanks
<jamesh> statik: yeah.  there hasn't been any activity in SVN since the 2.0.6 release
<kiko> (Rinchen, I am overreacting. it's not the end of the world)
<SteveA> jamesh: is the test that intermittently fails due to that bug diabled ?
<jtv> Rinchen: this current cycle is "tomorrow," no?
<Rinchen> SteveA, we still need an owner for that bug.  Seems jamesh might be the right person. Do you agree?
<jamesh> SteveA: yes
<kiko> it's not only disabled, it's diabled!
<SteveA> jamesh: ok.  is the launchpad bug referenced in the text to the diabled bug?
<jamesh> SteveA: yes
<Rinchen> jtv, yes that's a very good point. 
<SteveA> jamesh: great, thanks
<jtv> and carlos isn't exactly picknicking right now...
<jamesh> SteveA: actually, the bug reference is next to the place where the bug was disabled rather than in the doctest itself
<kiko> Rinchen, jtv: not if it's a critical bugfix
<kiko> it can be done later. but it can't be big.
<jtv> and it can't be "High"..?
<kiko> the test was diabled, not the bug
<carlos> right, it should be a fast fix
<SteveA> the whole doctest was diabled, and not just the failing portion of it?
<Rinchen> carlos, jtv - go a head an downgrade it to HIGH but please attempt to get the fix out quickly
<mwhudson> i think the failing portion was copied to a new file and that file disabled
<Rinchen> yikes... "go ahead and" 
<carlos> Rinchen: ok
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, I'm not sure why jamesh did that.
<jamesh> SteveA: I moved the failing portion into its own doctest, since it was doctest it was in had grown a fair bit
<kiko> mpt, you ignore me.
<mpt> what?
<kiko> mpt, what what?
<mpt> I ignore you when?
<jamesh> I didn't disable unrelated tests
<SteveA> ok, you performed bug chiropody on an ingrown doctest
<kiko> mpt, when I privmsg.
<mpt> kiko, ah, apparently I'm unregistered
<SteveA> freenode is lame like that
* statik looks up chiropody
<stub> But you don't need to privmsg using freenode, and probably shouldn't...
<jtv> statik: no, not while you're recovering
<SteveA> I asked that NickServ would actually talk to you, privmsg, to say "your message isnt' being delivered because..."
<SteveA> instead, there's just some server message that most irc clients don't show prominently at all
<kiko> SteveA, I think it does but you can't have a server tab or it goes there
<mpt> It's not confidential, just personal, and anyway, problem solved
<mpt> Sorry for disturbing the meeting
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> what mpt said
<SteveA> kiko: I meant a proper /msg from nickserv.  it does it on other occassions, so the code is there.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> what's next?
<SteveA> Rinchen: done with bugs?
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> none proposed
<Rinchen> SteveA, yes thanks
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> edge is now using the devel branch
<mthaddon> bzr 0.18 has been upgraded
<mthaddon> will be working on adding loggerhead into RF today
<kiko> mthaddon, you rock! but what about edge-redirects?
<mthaddon> that's it from me for the moment unless there are any questions
<kiko> I am unhappy that that didn't get done this week
<kiko> not really unhappy but say 60%
<mthaddon> kiko: been delayed a bit since we decided to switch the branch we're using, but the week's not over yet
<mthaddon> kiko: we have to change the branch that's being synchronized to all the production servers
<mthaddon> I have an RT ticket in to do that
<kiko> mthaddon, oh, sorry, the branch switching was much lower priority than the auto-redirect
<kiko> maybe we can delay that?
<SteveA> I don't see daily oops summaries about edge.
<SteveA> am I missing something?
<kiko> I didn't mean to imly it was urgent
* kiko looks at matsubara 
<matsubara> I can arrange that
<stub> You don't need to change the branch that is being synced - you could just change the job that builds rocketfuel-built/edge to use launchpad/devel instead of the edge branch
<mthaddon> kiko: but we can't auto-redirect until we move edge off asuka, so it's all part of the app server reconfig project
<SteveA> you mean we can't auto-redirect cos we're worried about load?
<mthaddon> stub: I did think about doing that, but it was decided that we wanted to use devel itself, not overwrite edge with devel
<SteveA> I thought we'd done a day or week's test of that
<SteveA> and it was fine
<mthaddon> SteveA: yes
<kiko> SteveA, a day's test and it was, tbh
<kiko> but..
<SteveA> I still think we should reconfigure the app servers
<SteveA> but it needn't block continuing to use edge on asuka
<kiko> what do people think?
<mthaddon> ok, if you're okay with it, I can set up the edge redirect and continue working on app server reconfig
<SteveA> I don't really know everything that's involved, so I don't want to make a lot of extra work for people
<stub> asuka becomes unusable for a couple of hours a day when staging is rebuilding
<stub> So I'd be -1
<mthaddon> yeah, that was my main concern - DB rebuild on asuka really slows things down
* kiko sniffles
<SteveA> do we need staging to rebuild every day?
<kiko> mthaddon, how's the reconfig looking?
<kiko> I mean, will it be done by tomorrow?
<kiko> (no pressure, just a question)
<SteveA> maybe we can stop staging rebuilding until we finish the reconfiguration
<danilos> I'd love to have staging available for testing rollouts
<mthaddon> kiko: just need the devel code sync-ed to the production servers so I can set up edge (that's the first stage) - the entire project won't be done by the end of the week
<stub> We need staging rebuilding every day during db thaw. Other than that probably not.
<mthaddon> kiko: but I'll see what I can do about getting it done for the edge setup by the end of the week
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> ok, all done
<SteveA> ?
<kiko> let's talk again tomorrow mthaddon 
<mthaddon> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks.
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> DB patch review call with Mark has been rescheduled for tomorrow, so there may be some hope for people who tried to sneak their branches in after the deadline.
<stub> Downtime on Sunday went smoothly.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> matsubara, I haven't seen any status on your rt ticket. I've given the requisite amount of time for it's completion so I'll attempt to get that closed this week on your behalf.
<Rinchen> Anyone else blocked on RT tickets?
<kiko> hang on
<SteveA> kiko: after Rinchen's item is finished
<kiko> stub, the last time we did some DB maintenence the number of OOPSes went down a lot
<matsubara> thanks Rinchen. I've received your email about the time constraint.
<kiko> I am curious as to why this didn't happen this time
<kiko> SteveA, you have to wait for people to ask questions or else it's not a meeting :)
<danilos> kiko: wasn't that gist -> gin, and now reverse, gin -> gist
<jtv> kiko: in rosetta's case, a performance regression that had been held up because staging wasn't rebuilding
<stub> kiko: Last time we did DB maintenance we did it because we had massive bloat in one particular table that was causing a lot of OOPSes.
<jtv> kiko: nm, that's staging, sorry
<kiko> danilos, no, I am referring to something we did a year ago to improve bug search performance
<kiko> stub, that's correct
<kiko> stub, and there was no bloating this time?
<mwhudson> Rinchen: jml is waiting on 28580
<Rinchen> thank mwhudson I'll go after that as well
<SteveA> kiko: the bloat was caused by bad start-up code in launchpad
<stub> kiko: Not much bloat. Bloat on the POMsgSet table was the worst, so things might have improved on the Rosetta end if bloat was an issue.
<SteveA> kiko: stub fixed that code
<kiko> really?
<stub> kiko: Although I suspect bloat not an issue in that particular case (as the table would have still been generally packed, just bloated with a load of unused space at one end)
<kiko> are SteveA and stub talking about the same thing? :)
<danilos> doesn't sound like it, no :)
<kiko> stub, thanks.
<kiko> okay that clears up my questions
* kiko winks at SteveA 
<stub> kiko: Elsewhere there was bloat, but just normal and I don't think it was a major contributer to OOPSes
<SteveA> kiko: didn't know you cared ;-)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> The user-affecting issue I was planning to talk about this week has already been discussed in Matsubara's OOPS report - i.e. the intermittment timeout problem when searching bugs. 
<mrevell> I've reported this as bug 131299, as mentioned in Matsubara's OOPS report. 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131299 in malone "Bug searches often time out" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131299
<mrevell> I won't paste my original report, as it's all been covered already. However, I did want to ask if this problem is related to bug 107722.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107722 in launchpad "Improve accuracy of database timeouts" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107722 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<mrevell> Apologies for the now redundant report; I didn't think it would get raised before my part of the meeting.
<mrevell> Thank you, back to you SteveA.
<kiko> hmmm
<SteveA> could be related, in the sense that a request could take up to twice as long as it ought to have been able to
<stub> It could be related. Previously pages could take up to timeout*2 seconds to actually timeout.
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> I see!
<SteveA> nonetheless, the bug searches timing out is an issue now
<kiko> we could try increasing time out times
<kiko> has anyone considered that? or would it make the system unbearably slow?
<SteveA> stub, mthaddon: what's the current hard timeout in production?
<matsubara> SteveA: 25000 
<SteveA> 25 seconds to service a web request
<kiko> matsubara, will that fix many of the oopses, or not really?
<SteveA> I'm -1 on making that longer
<kiko> SteveA, we /are/ the nexus of open source activity. :)
<SteveA> we should make it shorter if anything
<jtv> We should fix the timeouts we have now, and _then_ make it shorter
<matsubara> kiko: the queries I tried on staging took ~30s to complete. 
<SteveA> we can try it for a couple of days though, moving it 10s each way
<SteveA> and comparing results
<SteveA> I have a feeling we may see counter intuitive things there
<mpt> I thought we had a soft timeout to warn us when things are taking too long
<mpt> in which case the hard timeout should be determined by our hardware and resulting ability to spend time on requests
<SteveA> mpt: not as simple as that
<SteveA> we have a certain amount of concurrency available
<SteveA> (number of app threads per server * num servers)
<kiko> mpt, I think soft timeouts only serve as a warning if we have zero hard timeouts :) 
<SteveA> we have a certain amount of concurrency in the db server
<jamesh> a long running request affects performance of other concurrent requests
<mpt> SteveA, right, that's what I mean by "our hardware and resulting ability to spend time on requests"
<SteveA> and that's to do with its number of processors and threads
<SteveA> and reads vs writes in the database
<SteveA> so, taking all that into account
<stub> I think we can afford to increase the hard timeout from a load pov, but we need to do it gradually. Load on jubany is what we need to watch - not load on the appservers.
<SteveA> we may actually get less hard timeouts by reducing the hard timeout, depending on exactly what kind of queries are at the root of a problem
<SteveA> it's a non-linear problem
<jtv> stub: cpu or i/o load?
<stub> jtv: both
<SteveA> stub: if we increase the timeout time, we should also increase concurrency
<SteveA> by adding more threads per app server
<jtv> ...which means more cache pressure
<stub> I think we have more than enough threads, but I don't think I have an actual metric to back that up
<SteveA> yep, checking memory on app servers and jubany
<SteveA> stub: think how to get such a metric please
<SteveA> anyway
<SteveA> we're over time
<SteveA> we have one more item
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> please go ahead with team blockers
<matsubara> EAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Translations BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: no
<bigjools> TEAM Soyuz BLOCKED no
<jsk> TEAM: Blueprint BLOCKED: no
<stub> requests per second and average time to serve a request will give us that. I don't think we know average request time.
<salgado> TEAM: Registry BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> TEAM Answer Tracker: BLOCKED no
<kiko> nobody blocked on me really?
<bac> TEAM: Commercialization: BLOCKED no
<ddaa> TEAM: Code BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> stub: more like average transaction length
<carlos> kiko: well, we are supposed to have a meeting with you since long time ago...
<SteveA> stub: of which avg request length is an approximation.  maybe you can get transaction lengths from the db logs?
<SteveA> no blockers
<SteveA> yay
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<carlos> is that something to note in 'BLOCKED' ?
<kiko> carlos, yes
<kiko> if you are waiting on something from somebody else
<kiko> then yes
<carlos> kiko: ok, then we are blocked on agree our 1.1.8 tasks :-P
* jtv laughs
<kiko> carlos, let's do that tomorrow first thing 
<SteveA> meeting to discuss how we investigate hard timeout oopses in 12 mins please, on the hour
<jtv> SteveA: where?
<carlos> kiko: that's fine for me
<carlos> danilos, jtv?
<SteveA> starting on irc, moving to voice if we need to
<jtv> carlos, kiko: what's that in UTC?
<danilos> kiko: sure thing, by my standards
<kiko> around this time UTC, or up to 2 hours earlier depending on the weather
<kiko> oh hang on I might be on vacation tomorrow :)
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<carlos> oh
<danilos> jtv: it should be around 12:00-14:00 UTC, if I am guessing correctly
<danilos> oh, I am :)
<carlos> then, next week?
<jtv> oh great
<carlos> danilos: are you on vacation?
<danilos> carlos: not that I remember, no
<carlos> danilos: ok, so you are guessing well :-P
<danilos> :)
<jtv> so... when?
<danilos> tomorrow around this time ;)
<jtv> ah, that's better
<kiko> jtv, danilos, carlos: if you will be around in 3h we can do it then
<kiko> it may be more guaranteed than tomorrow
<jtv> kiko: erm...
<carlos> I think I could be around
<danilos> kiko: I think I'll already be a mess in 3h
<danilos> though, I can be around if everybody else's in
<kiko> yeah, I expected so
<kiko> danilos, carlos, jtv: tell you what. I'll review and I'll email you about it. how about that?
<jtv> kiko: that covers _one_ of our questions...
* carlos just wants to have it, he doesn't mind when it is
<danilos> kiko: no, no, emailing doesn't work... :)
<kiko> is there anything you'd like me to consider specially that won't be self-evident?
<kiko> heh
<danilos> kiko: we've got several other things... so, in 3 hours time?
<kiko> yes.
<carlos> kiko: well, we would like to talk also about our next sprint and phase2 optimisations
<kiko> if jtv can't make it it's okay
<kiko> I realize it's a crack time
<jtv> Sigh.  Okay, I'll be there.  Don't expect me to be sober.
<kiko> okay, but don't hit the bottle
<danilos> ok, great... kiko, don't try to run away, it's scheduled at 18:00 UTC today! :P
<jtv> kiko: hah, 's long as the bottle don't hit me
<jtv> kiko: "a crack time"?  'sposeta be craick time
<kiko> aye
<mikmor2> Could anyone tell me how to open up a page like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+subscribe for my project?
<mikmor2> ie. I want people to be able to subscribe to bugs and answers in my project
<mikmor2> Or do i have to create a maintained team...
<kiko> mikmor2, what is your project?
<mikmor2> kiko: https://launchpad.net/dru/
<kiko> mikmor2, okay. 
<kiko> mikmor2, you can specify an open team as your bug contact in the bugs tab
<kiko> mikmor2, that way anyone can get bug notifications.
<kiko> mikmor2, in the answers tab anyone can subscribe as an answer contact.
<mikmor2> ok, i'll do that then. thanks!
<kiko> you're welcome!
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is launchpad timeouting a lot on searches for some days a known issue?
<Hobbsee> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/131299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131299 in malone "Bug searches often time out" [High,In progress]   - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks
<kiko> Hobbsee, seb128: we're working on it -- I'm very concerned
<seb128> kiko: thanks
<Hobbsee> kiko: great
<roshan_s> Can someone help me import my GPG key into my Launchpad account? I've published my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com, and I can query it fine, but entering the fingerprint into Launchpad says it couldn't import the key. I'm somewhat new to GPG, though I understand public-key cryptography
<kiko> roshan_s, what's your key id
<roshan_s> Is that the LSB of the fingerprint? It's this: 2BDF897D
<kiko> roshan_s, yeah. I can see it is in fact there.
<kiko> roshan_s, what happens when you go to add that key to your account?
<roshan_s> kiko: I get this error: Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.     *  Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? A fingerprint is a long sequence of numbers and letters. You should use the output produced by the command: ...    * Have you published your key to a public key server? You can do that by by entering in a terminal:
<roshan_s>           gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<roshan_s>     * Has your key been automatically mirrored to the Ubuntu key server? Keys sometimes take up to an hour to be synchronized between servers. You can check if it has by querying the Ubuntu key server directly. If it hasn't, you can publish directly to our server by entering in a terminal: ...
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> roshan_s, looks like a negative caching bug.
<kiko> gar
<kiko> matsubara-lunch, cprov-lunch: do any of you know how to cope with this?
<roshan_s> kiko: If it helps, I published the key about 10 hours ago
<kiko> cprov, his key /is/ on the keyserver, but I can't get to it from launchpad
<cprov> roshan_s: your key ID, please ?
<roshan_s> cprov: 2BDF897D
<cprov> kiko: this key is not present in our internal keyserver, ping elmo for further debug.
<cprov> kiko: or do you want me to do it ?
<kiko> cprov, if you could please
<kiko> I would like to understand if this is an ongoing problem
<cprov> kiko: okay
<kiko> roshan_s, can you try again please?
<roshan_s> kiko: It worked now. It says it has sent me the email. Thanks!
<kiko> roshan_s, rock on!
<roshan_s> kiko: ... and the key has been confirmed. I made some packages for REVU, so now I can get on with the rest of the process. Thanks again!
<kiko> roshan_s, sorry for the inconvenience, it's a problem with our internal keyserver's syncing. elmo offered to put work into monitoring it automatically, so thank him. 
<roshan_s> Thanks elmo, and cprov
* kiko winks at cprov 
<mikmor2> Can I create a subproject easily?
<mikmor2> Hmm.. could someone tell me how I turn my project into a super-project?
<Kmos> some LP admin can remove https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi-tracker , there is already https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/beryl-bugs
<Kmos> and this one too
#launchpad 2007-08-10
<kiko> hello hello!
<kiko> Kmos, we've just fixed that in the code -- it will no longer allow creating those
<kiko> I need mthaddon to delete them for us now :)
<mthaddon> kiko: I'll take care of it - do I need to move any bug watches?
<kiko> I can take care of that. call it teamwork. :)
<mthaddon> so I'm deleting avahi-tracker and beryl-bugs?
<mthaddon> kiko: ^^
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> mthaddon, well, you can start by deleting the ones that I marked "delete me" :)
<mthaddon> kiko: I was going to delete the overall bugtracker entry - sounds like you're talking about bugwatches?
<kiko> mthaddon, no, the bugtrackers. look for zzz :)
<mthaddon> kiko: okay, I see 6 here so far
<Kmos> mthaddon: Remove: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-developer.pidgin.im
<kiko> mthaddon, just kill the ones saying "delete me"
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-bugs.ximian.com
<kiko> no! 
<kiko> don't delete the ximian one
<Kmos> kiko: there is already a ximian bug tracker
<mthaddon> kiko: I have 3 with "delete me" - auto-developer.pidgin.im, auto-cgwalters.livejournal.com, tendra-bugs
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/vos-bugzilla -> they don't have any bug tracker
<kiko> mthaddon, yep, those you can kill.
<mthaddon> kiko: ok, will do
<kiko> Kmos, the ximian one I want to leave there because it's an alias
<Kmos> ah ok
<kiko> when we support bug tracker aliases we'll get rid of it
<mthaddon> kiko: foreign key error
<kiko> mthaddon, who's referring to them?
<mthaddon> just checking
<Kmos> when it's hosted in launchpad.net
<Kmos> what's the url
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/schooltool/
<Kmos> for example ?
<mthaddon> kiko: tendra-project still referencing tendra-bugs
<kiko> mthaddon, we should get rid of that.
<kiko> just knock it off
<mthaddon> just change it to no remote bug tracker?
<mthaddon> ok, that's done
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice-bugs
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice.org-qa
<Kmos> openoffice-bugs -> this one should be removed
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/obby-bugs -> doesn't work anymore
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/edgewall-trac and https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/nbts are the same
<kiko> the openoffice ones are also aliases, alas
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/cowbell-bugs -> this one need password to enter
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-svn.kvirc.de -> url not working.. and menu removed on homepage
<kiko> Kmos, wow, thanks!
<kiko> this is going to take me all night now!
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> hehe
<kiko> mthaddon, fixing the gobby watches.
<mthaddon> cool
<mthaddon> kiko: I'm going to be heading out soon to catch up with the folks that are over here in SF for LWE - will be able to do whatever you need DB-wise in the morning
<Kmos> mholthaus_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/compiz-bugs -> remove this one.. because it's the same of https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/freedesktop-bugs
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> mthaddon: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/compiz-bugs -> remove this one.. because it's the same of https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/freedesktop-bugs
<kiko> Kmos, I'll fix them up for mthaddon 
<kiko> mthaddon, just delete the ones I marked zzz delete me in the morning.
<kiko> I'll clean out the bug watches
<kiko> if any projects refer to them just clear the link.
<mthaddon> Kmos: once kiko gives me the nod I can delete stuff - thx, kiko, I'll check in with you then to be sure
<kiko> another http versus https case
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice-qa-bugs
<Kmos> this one is duplicate
<Kmos> of the two others i've refered 
<Kmos> [00:30]  <Kmos> 170:<https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice-bugs>
<Kmos> [00:30]  <Kmos> 171:<https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice.org-qa>
<kiko> yeah, will work on those next.
<Kmos> i've also fixed some url's not working or changed
<kiko> the compiz watches are obsolete unfortunately
<kiko> I'll delete them
<kiko> Kmos, can you update the OOO watches to point to the "master" tracker?
<Kmos> which is the master?
<Kmos> openoffice-bugs
<kiko> Kmos, when it's hosted in launchpad.net there is no remote bugtracker -- it's native.
<kiko> Kmos, you can decide, but whichever one has most watches I'd guess. :)
<Kmos> kiko: yeah
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/schooltool-bugs -> delete this one, has bugs in LP
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> Kmos, any others?
<Kmos> not for now
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> does schoolbell use launchpad too?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/schoolbell/+bugs
<kiko> bughost is duped too.
<kiko> Kmos, better not delete the OOO ones for now, or they will get recreated.
<kiko> we need alias support to definitely kill them
<Kmos> i've moved from zzz openoffice-qa to openoffice.org-qa
<Kmos> :)
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> aren't the two OOO entries equivalent?
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/openoffice-qa-bugs
<Kmos> you can remove this one
<Kmos> the 6 bugs there are moved
<Kmos> to openoffice.org-qa
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/beryl-bugs -> beryl is dead.. now it's compiz
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> compiz fusion :)
<kiko> but the URL remains?
<Kmos> full delete
<Kmos> i've changed it in openoffice.org-qa
<Kmos> to get bug tracker working
<kiko> you didn't move them?
<Kmos> just added "/issues"
<kiko> you should move all of them over
<kiko> do you know how?
<Kmos> i've changed the url of them manually
<Kmos> i think i don't have power for that
<kiko> no
<kiko> that's not how you do it
<kiko> you edit each watch
<kiko> can you not edit watches -- do you not get the little pencil icon?
<Kmos> yes
<Kmos> i'm a ubuntu squad member
<kiko> that's how you fix them
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/117648
<kiko> you'll see there are two dupe watches there
<kiko> just delete one of them 
<kiko> in other cases when there aren't two watches, you just fix the watch to point to the right tracker
<Kmos> i don't have the pencil in the bug
<Kmos> as you can see i've pointed them to the correct one
<kiko> in the watches portlet?
<Kmos> but the old one still remains there
<kiko> you don't have the pencil in the remote bug watches portlet?
<Kmos> kiko: so tenho a seta antes de cada um
<kiko> que saco.
<Kmos> nao
<Kmos>  	  OpenOffice.org QA #76045
<Kmos> 	zzz dupe openoffice-qa-bugs #76045 
<kiko> arrumo eu
<Kmos> ficaram estes
<Kmos> mas ta seleccionado o correcto agora
<Kmos> se calhar  por eu nao ser ubuntu-qa
<kiko> acho que no
<Kmos> eu nem a importancia do bug posso alterar.
<kiko> o lapis  algo novo
<kiko> no tem a ver com nenhuma permisso
<Kmos> diz ai o link pro lapis
<Kmos> a ver se abre aki
<Kmos> ou alguma coisa
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi - https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi-tracker
<Kmos> estes dois sao clones
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/48595/+watch/34328
<Kmos> afinal tenho acesso
<Kmos>  no lado eskerdo
<kiko> exato
<Kmos> nos menus
<Kmos> pensei k fosse em cima
<kiko> agora j arrumei vrios.
<kiko> te dou alguns links dos que sobraram, pera
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/124192
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/70981
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/70981
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/124192
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/48595
<kiko> estes trs ltimos
<kiko> mova tudo para o OOO bug tracker
<kiko> no para o QA
<kiko> ou para o zzz
<kiko> a eu duplico os dois outros
<Kmos> openoffice-qa-bugs
<Kmos> ja ta limpinho
<Kmos> openoffice.org-qa
<Kmos> ja ta limpinho
<kiko> valeu!
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-parted.alioth.debian.org -> empty
<kiko> pois , se voc olhar o nome j t marcado
<kiko> com um zzz
<kiko> estou guardando porque tambm  um caso de alias
<Kmos> pois j
<Kmos> mas n podes apag-los ?
<kiko> poder at poderia, mas no  vantagem porque se algum usar essa URL vai recri-los, e assim eles j ficam renomeados e guardados
<kiko> assim no prximo release quando tivermos aliases para bugtrackers
<Kmos> ah =)
<kiko> evitamos esse problema
<kiko> a s marcamos possveis aliases para o bugtracker principal
<kiko> e apagamos os dupes, certos de que no sero recriados.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> porreiro
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/avahi-tracker
<Kmos> e estes?
<kiko> , tem que limpar um deles tambm
<kiko> que droga
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> fica o avahi
<Kmos> eu fao isso
<Kmos> j est
<kiko> valeu!
<Kmos> de nada
<Kmos> boa noite :)
<Kmos> aki ja sao 1:34 a.m
<kiko> putz! boa noite ento. muito obrigado pela ajuda, de corao
<Kmos> de nada
<Kmos> fui
<RAOF> cprov-out: Ping!  PPA isn't queuing builds again :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> what now?
<kiko> RAOF, is it every night at this time?
<RAOF> Possibly, although my current sample size is 2.
<kiko> third night, though. :)
<RAOF> Maybe.
<RAOF> My memory is rubbish atm.
<ajmitch> more of us need to test PPAs :)
<RAOF> I'll get around to making "pull git, udate packaging, and push to ppa" a cron script someday.  That'll learn it!
<kiko> I don't understand what happens every day at this time. let me call cprov.
<RAOF> It can wait if he's not here ;)
<kiko> RAOF, cprov-out tells me he's fixing up the slave scanner, and that's why it's stopped 
<cprov-out> RAOF: PPA is back ...
<kiko> RAOF, I've asked him to let people know when he'll be doing maintenence.
<kiko> (here)
<RAOF> cprov-out: Cool.  Thanks!
<ajmitch> RAOF: I think you have a knack for hitting maintenance windows
<RAOF> It's my .au "push to ppa over breakfast" routine :)
* cprov-out forgot to apologize. "Big sorry for breaking PPA."
<RAOF> cprov-out: No problem.
<ajmitch> RAOF: breakfast?
<ajmitch> you have to be a student...
<RAOF> ajmitch: Heh.
<RAOF> I have a 9am tutorial.  That's a struggle, I can tell you :P
<ajmitch> oh poor you ;)
<RAOF> All the tutees are tired toooooooo.
<kiko> man am I sleepy
* RAOF is sleepy too.
<RAOF> And now it's time for my new PPA failure :)
<RAOF> How long should I expect packages to wait in DEPWAIT?
<RAOF> Never mind, I remembered that I saw a "rebuild" button :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #131478 in soyuz "Epoched DistroSourcePackageReleases redirect eternally if using a /distros URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131478
<tokj> hello people o/
<mpt> ajmitch, yo
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<BleSS> hi all!
<BleSS> I have a doubt about the repository control
<BleSS> is necessary use bazaar but isn't possible uploading to launchpad
<Fujitsu> BleSS: What do you mean?
<BleSS> that Launchpad doesn't host the branches
<BleSS> is it correct?
<Fujitsu> It does.
<Fujitsu> Well, you can either link to an external one, or host it on Launchpad itself.
<BleSS> ok, I clicked on Register branch
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, that UI is somewhat suboptimal.
<Fujitsu> You just bzr push to the appropriate URL to create a hosted branch.
<BleSS> ahhhh ok, thanks
<BleSS> I was very confused by that
<Fujitsu> I think that might be documented somewhere, but I'm not sure where.
<ubotu> New bug: #131515 in soyuz "SourcePackage(Release)-related pages have horribly inconsistent titles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131515
<Fujitsu> ubotu is a little slow these days :(
<Kmos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #131503 in update-manager "Hash Sum mismatch" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131503
<sacater> hi, quick recommendation, is it possible in Answers, to move the 'check here to recieve updates' button away from 'Add answer'. I find I keep clicking Add ansewr by accident before checking to recieve email. Thus I often do 2 posts that are the same
<intellectronica> sacater: maybe raise a bug?
<sacater> intellectronica: hm, its not exactly a bug, more of an inconvieniance
<intellectronica> sacater: i think you can still raise a bug - more likely to get addressed that way
<sacater> spose
<jrib> Hi, I'd like to remove the upstream link in bug 118814 but that doesn't seem to be possible.  Is this intended?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118814 in db4.4 "Typing an unknown command in a deleted directory makes command-not-found angry" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118814
<matsubara> jrib: you can select the "None, the status of the bug is updated manually" option. Is that what you want?
<jrib> matsubara: well the bug was originally filed against command-not-found but it's not a command-not-found bug so I want to get rid of it.  Do I have to be in ubuntu-qa to see what you suggested?  I don't see anything like that when I click on the arrow next to command-not-found (upstream)
<matsubara> jrib: I see what you mean now. I thought you wanted to remove the debbugs #388835 link from db4.4 (Debian)
<jrib> ah, yeah should have been more specific
<matsubara> jrib: no, you can't remove the command-not-found (upstream) link. The correct thing to do is to mark that task as invalid.
<jrib> matsubara: alright, thanks
<matsubara> jrib: there's a bug open about it. let me find it.
<matsubara> jrib: bug 1342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1342 in malone "Can't delete spurious "Affects" lines (bugtasks) from bug reports" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342
<Gadi> can someone point me to the URL on how to bzr push to launchpad?  (sorry for the question, but I can never find the help page buried on the site)
<Gadi> nm
<Gadi> i think i found it
<jrib> Gadi: wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr covers it as well and there are some "stories from the Bazaar" at help.launchpad.net
<Gadi> thx, jrib. 
<ubotu> New bug: #131558 in malone "auto-creation of bug url from "bug #N" in comments should support other trackers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131558
<BleSS> is possible remove branches? which would be quite handy if _anything_ goes wrong during an import
<mwhudson> BleSS: soon :)
<BleSS> ok, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #131623 in malone "bug reporting form fails to recognize package versions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131623
<LaserJock> I'd like to add a bug tracker for Debian, do I do "Affects Upstream" or "Affects Distribution" ?
<superm1_> cprov, is there a plan to add a way to requeue a build on PPA should you want to?
<Kmos> LaserJock: on a bug right? affects distribution
<superm1_> if say a dependency wasn't resolving previously due to it being in a previous build that wasn't published
<mpt> LaserJock, in Launchpad, distributions are never upstreams
<LaserJock> Kmos: I just figured that out. That's very confusing
<LaserJock> mpt: that doesn't make any sense ;-)
<mpt> I could change it to "Affects project"
<mpt> though in Launchpad, distributions are a kind of project too...
<bluefoxy> Launchpad is going to be open sourced in its entirety one day right?
<LaserJock> or you could document what the heck they're supposed to mean
<bluefoxy> I want to run it, is why I'm asking.
<mpt> LaserJock, right, that's bug 1334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1334 in malone ""Also affects:" "Upstream" and "Distribution" links should be merged" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<mpt> bluefoxy, that is the plan.
<bluefoxy> mpt:  Nods.  Not critical, but good to know.
<bluefoxy> I'm not working at a software company so I might not have a real use for it.
<mpt> LaserJock, and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/upstream-terminology
<cprov> superm1_: do you mean 'retry' failed builds ?
<superm1_> cprov, yes
<cprov> superm1_: can you point me to a candidate ?
<superm1_> sure give me a moment
<superm1_> cprov, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive
<LaserJock> mpt: wonderful specs that hardly anybody can read :-) thanks though
<mpt> Actually there's hardly anything in that spec :-)
<mpt> just "something must be done"
<superm1_> cprov, mythplugins needed mythtv's libmyth-dev, but since they were uploaded back to back, it didn't publish by the time mythplugins started to build
<wasabi> Oooh. What's dogfood? This is intriguing.
<superm1_> and now mythplugins can't be reuploaded without bumping the version number
<cprov> superm1_: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/+build/348807
<superm1_> cprov, right: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libmyth-dev (>= 0.20-0.2)
<cprov> superm1_: there is a 'Retry Build' link in the action portlet
<superm1_> ahhh
<superm1_> that's what i was hunting for
<superm1_> great!
<cprov> superm1_: :)
<cprov> wasabi: dogfood is one of the Launchpad test machines, currently used for PPA-beta.
#launchpad 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 15 Aug 2007, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 16 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Do you know if the upstream translation of dolphin/d3lphin are still in the import queue or is it necessary to import them manually?
<Kuhrscher> danilos: I just read in the mailing list that the first guys want to translate in Rosetta...
<mdke_> mpt: there are guidelines about use of the theme on the loco-contacts mailing list; I'll grab the url
<mdke_> mpt: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2007-May/001350.html
<mpt> mdke_, yes, and that's also written on the wiki page and in the README
<mpt> but I think it would be better overall if LoCo sites had their own designs
<mpt> (Have you seen <http://ubuntu.pl/>? It's gorgeous)
<Fujitsu> mpt: Not all of us have good web designers in our teams :P
<tck> coolio
<tck> how does one give another person administrator rights in a team on launchpad ?
<Hobbsee> tck: go to the members page, and edit that member's status
* tck pokes selinuxium 
* mpt read that as sexylinoleum
* selinuxium pokes tck back
<tck> selinuxium, did you try it ?
<Lutin> hi there
<ubotu> New bug: #64749 in xubuntu-meta "[Xubuntu Edgy]  Jigdo alternate 386 download has missing files" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64749
<Lutin> is it possible to remove packages from one's own PPA ?
#launchpad 2007-08-12
<ubotu> New bug: #131889 in launchpad "e-mail sent to <bugnumber>@bugs.launchpad.net is not processed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131889
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<mpt> Goooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hiya mpt!
<Hobbsee> mpt: has the sky fallen in yet?
* mpt looks at the ceiling
<mpt> Hobbsee, no, why?
<Hobbsee> mpt: good to know, then.
<Hobbsee> mpt: because it's useful to know.
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer to know in advance if the sky is going to fall in and eat me, you see...
<Hobbsee> mpt: then i have the chance to reason with it, and tell it that it shouldnt :P
<mpt> Oh, and I'm in an earlier timezone, so if it's going to eat you, it'll eat me first
<mpt> So *that*'s the reason for my existence! I'm an early-warning system.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i didnt know you were a new zealander...
<mpt> Ah, yeah, gidday
<Hobbsee> mpt: any idea why i cannot view https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/131924 ?
<mpt> It's blocked by Australia's Internet filter
<mpt> erm
<mpt> No, I don't know
<mpt> Oh wait, I do have one small idea
<Hobbsee> it's from the forums, so it's clearly not a private (canonical) bug
<mpt> It *might* be bug 130785
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130785 in malone "Can not view a bug that is a duplicate of a private bug" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130785 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<mpt> but I can't see it either, so I don't know.
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh yes, i see.  that might be it.  it's not showing up on the list, but i would have thought it would redirect to the unduped bug or something.
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, the master bug
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.  ignore that.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Hobbsee> mpt: and no, i cant.
<mpt> No you can't what?
<Hobbsee> sorry, it doesnt show up on the listing, when including dupes
<mpt> ah
* Hobbsee is just unclear today, it seems.
<mpt> That suggests that it's a private bug, rather than that it's a duplicate of a private bug
<Hobbsee> if it's an ordinary private bug, then i should be able to see it
<mpt> ah, because you're in Ubuntu Core Developers
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> MOTU and up can see it
<mpt> I don't know, then
<mpt> You would need to ask someone with super special powers
<Hobbsee> well, apport and such does do the retracing, so i would expect it to be able to search all the other bugs.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  iirc, apport marks all bugs as private, until someone sets them as public, instead of just retracing and stripping the info.
<mpt> Roll on a real crash database!
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  get coding :P
<mpt> Do I look like a coder?
<mpt> I did my part, arranging the first meeting last year
<mpt> and I'll gladly design any UI necessary :-)
<Hobbsee> you look like a mpt. you may also look like a coder, i dont know.
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee hasnt met you.
<mpt> We shall rectify that someday
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<Laibsch> Aren't https://launchpad.net/pptp/ and https://launchpad.net/pptpclient/ duplicate entries of the same project?
<mpt> Laibsch, indeed they are
<Laibsch> mpt: Can you correct it?
<mpt> I cannae dee it
<mpt> I'm noot an admin
<mpt> but I shall make a request for it to be done
<Laibsch> Cool
<Laibsch> thanks.
<Laibsch> Where can one do that?
<mpt> http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mpt> e.g. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/11373
<ubotu> New bug: #131933 in launchpad "bash project double entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131933
<jason1987655> hello! admin here?
<omega> I get access denied trying to view a bugreport that I said my own bugreport was a duplicate of.. any idea how I can view it?
<omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/127855 is the bug
<Fujitsu> omega: Can you please try again?
<omega> yay, thanks :(
<omega> :)
<Fujitsu> omega: The bug that #127855 was marked as a duplicate of was marked private, due to being reported by apport. There was no reason to keep it private, so I unmarked it.
<omega> aha
<omega> should I somehow add my crash report to either of the bugs?
<Fujitsu> omega: If it is a duplicate, it's unlikely you'll be able to provide more information with a crash report.
<omega> well, ok
<omega> ups, "ok" :p
<omega> thanks for the help :)
<Fujitsu> No problme.
<Fujitsu> *problem
<Theuni> *sigh*
<ubotu> New bug: #131956 in soyuz "[PPA]  - Can't handle multiple distributions in changelog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131956
<Theuni> Hmm. I wonder, sometimes when assigning a bug to releases, the first entry in the the table becomes `inactive`, sometimes not. When does this happen?
<Fujitsu> Theuni: It becomes useless when it's nominated for the development release, so is disabled.
<Theuni> I don't understand that answer. :/
<Theuni> Oh wait, you mean when one of the targettet releases is the current focus of development?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> As the Ubuntu task is meant to track it in the current development release anyway.
<Theuni> And why is it useful when it's not targetted to the release?
<Fujitsu> Well, most bugs don't have release-specific tasks.
<Theuni> Hmm. For Ubuntu, that is?
<Fujitsu> If we need a SRU (stable release update) we'll nominate a task for a previous release.
<Fujitsu> Multiple release-specific tasks are generally used for security fixes which affect a number of releases including the development one.
<GaryvdM> Hi. How do you set a revision hint when you have added a branch for a bug?
<pljones> Hi.  I want to report a bug in initramfs-tools but launchpad tells me "initramfs-tools does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.", even though there are bug against it.  Anyone know what the right package is..?
<intellectronica> pljones: it means that the project uses an external bug tracker (for example, a bugzilla or trac instance, possiblly running on the project's website) and not malone
<intellectronica> pljones: if you're sure that this is a bug in the package, you should try to find what bugtracker they use and either file it there, or even better, register this bug tracker with launchpad, so that bug reports will be automatically forwarded
<intellectronica> pljones: otherwise, if this is a bug in a distribution (say, ubuntu), you can file it against the package in the distribution in launchpad
<pljones> You mean generically against "ubuntu"?  There's no "initramfs-tools (ubuntu)" package, afaics.
<intellectronica> pljones: you're right, it's not in ubuntu - so, is it a bug with upstream?
<pljones> I'm not sure -- it's a debian package, but I would imagine it's packaged for ubuntu by someone?
<pljones> There's nothing in /usr/share/doc/initramfs-tools/ that gives the game away, though...
<pljones> Actually...
<pljones> The changelog has adconrad@ubuntu.com as the last changer.
<pljones> (Right about the time I started getting Segfaults, too, which is _good_...)
<intellectronica> actually, it's here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools
<intellectronica> and there are some bugs filed already
<intellectronica> there's, of course, the debian equivalent too
<intellectronica> is that what you're looking for?
<pljones> What does the "+source" do..?  Bug the "source" package?
<pljones> (That's the one, though -- thanks!)
<pljones> And it's already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/131961 -- saves me writing it all up :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131961 in initramfs-tools "segfault when booting 2.6.22-9-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<intellectronica> cool
<pljones> Thanks intellectronica, ubotu.  I guess the folks @ubuntu.com will get the bug.  Doesn't seem to be causing any significant problems...
<intellectronica> np, pljones
<pljones> Bye
#launchpad 2008-08-04
<onox> I just registered a branch, but I can't check it out
<onox> how can I init the branch op LP?
<mwhudson> onox: bzr init lp:~whatever/whatever/whatever
<mtaylor> hey... my karma points went down in one of my projects!
<mtaylor> what's up with that?
<jml> mtaylor: I believe that karma degrades over time.
<mtaylor> interesting...
<mtaylor> but that means I can't just sit on my ass ... that I have to keep working to maintain my top spot!
<mtaylor> bother
<mtaylor> :)
<jml> mtaylor: I've just typed help.launchpad.net/Karma into my browser to see what happens
<jelmer> there was a time when karma only increased I think
<jml> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma?action=show&redirect=KarmaCalculation
<mtaylor> well... it is the "right" thing to do...
<jamesh> mtaylor: it also helps to diversify, and get karma in multiple categories
<Nafallo> yea, and the Swedish upstream Gnome translator owned all Karma :-P
<mtaylor> hahaha
<mtaylor> "Bug Marked as Fixed" is a karma-able action, but "Specification marked as merged" doesn't seem to be...
<mtaylor> oh well
 * mwhudson sighs
<mwhudson> so this import suggests that there's some value for svn:special cscvs doesn't support
<mwhudson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16298055/ascend-trunk-log.txt
<mwhudson> turns out svn doesn't support it either:
<mwhudson> mwh@grond:ascend-trunk$ svn up -r 416
<mwhudson> ...
<mwhudson> A    pygtk/interface/install-sh
<mwhudson> svn: In directory 'pygtk/interface'
<mwhudson> svn: 'pygtk/interface/.svn/tmp/text-base/config.guess.svn-base' has unsupported special file type '#!'
<persia> mtaylor: Also, karma is influenced by everything everyone else does, so you get more if you do different things than other people.
 * mwhudson stabs
<mtaylor> persia: wow. fancy
<jelmer> mwhudson, it seem it's perfectly valid to set svn:special on a file without that file being special
<jelmer> it'll treat it as a normal file unless it starts with "link "
<jamesh> mwhudson: and it shows that the UnknownSpecialFileType constructor wasn't tested
<mwhudson> jamesh: yes, that too
<mwhudson> jelmer: it seems that the svn client blows chunks on this repo though
<jamesh> jelmer: the svn client doesn't generally let you fiddle with svn:special directly
<jamesh> setting it to undefined values doesn't sound perfectly valid
<jelmer> jamesh: The remote API does though
<mwhudson> oh, so it's just the svn _client_ that's terrible?
<jamesh> jelmer: right, but you run the risk of confusing the svn client
<jamesh> mwhudson: symlinks are a client side thingee
<jamesh> so this probably means that a normal file has svn:special set
<jamesh> when it shouldn't have it set
<onox> does code commits increase my karma? :)
<jamesh> onox: not yet
<mwhudson> it seems to be set to '*' on a bunch of files
<mwhudson> ah well, not going to worry about it
<jamesh> mwhudson: right.  If svn:special is set (to anything, I think), then the file contents are treated specially
<jamesh> e.g. if the content is "link $target", then the file is treated as a symlink
<mwhudson> and if it's set to something else, the svn client craps itself?
<jamesh> if you have a normal file that starts with "#! /bin/sh" and has svn:special set, then it'll complain that it doesn't understand "#!"
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> oh, right
<mwhudson> i'd become confused, i think i thought that svn:special was set to 'link target'
<jamesh> the value of svn:special is not important: whether it is set or not is.
<mwhudson> ok
<jamesh> "bzr annotate" will probably blame me for the cscvs bug ...
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> that's ok, i can just blame robert for all cscvs problems if you'd rather
<awmcclain> "Teams" have ppas in addition to individuals, correct?
<beuno> awmcclain, yeap
<beuno> mpt, w00t, you made slashdot!
<thumper> beuno: link?
<beuno> thumper, http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/08/03/1847220
<thumper> ta
* yannick changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 7 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner is back!
<Peng_> You can probably take the Code Scanner thing out of the topic now..
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 7 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Peng_> :)
<jml> (and who says we don't listen to our users?)
<kiko> <kiko> okay, flying out to toronto, see you all in some 16h!
<elamou> i made an account on launchpad, but i've given only my first name
<elamou> can i change it somehow?
<elamou> or do i have to make a new account?
<spm> elamou: on the right hand side of your front page should be a 'Change details' link. Change your name via that.
<elamou> ok. i was in 'translations.launchpad.net/~...' and i could find it.
<elamou> thanx
<coolbhavi> hello please look: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41081
<\sh> good morning
<emgent> moin \sh :)
<Hobbsee> pulsar_work: that was filed 23 hours ago, on a weekend, and you're *already* bugging people about it?
<pulsar_work> Hobbsee, here on weekends too we work ... I didnt know that lp admins will be on leave
<Hobbsee> pulsar_work: most places don't work 24/7.
<Hobbsee> pulsar_work: and as a general note, i'll also warn you that MOTU stuff also takes a while, and bugging them won't get your stuff done any quicker.
<pulsar_work> Hobbsee, ok sorry for that
<Hobbsee> no problem.
<thumper> pulsar_work: answered, no public key#
<thumper> pulsar_work: Invalid signature for right2bhavi@gmail.com: Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 9, 'No public key')
<pulsar_work> thumper, I do have 3 keys
<thumper> pulsar_work: I see that
<thumper> pulsar_work: I don't know why it is Invalid
<thumper> pulsar_work: but that is the error
<pulsar_work> ok i ll update my pgp keys and add another key
<lifeless> mwhudson: is loggerhead down ?
<mwhudson> lifeless: it's working for me
<mwhudson> using a fairly silly amount of ram, to be sure
<lifeless> ah yeah
<lifeless> I had a error before
<persia> Is there a known bug about untruncated changelogs (e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+source/ardour/+changelog) ?
<mpt> beuno, ah, I wondered if that might happen
<\sh> hmm..who can I bug about launchpadlib? :)
<wgrant_> mpt: Well done!
<thumper> \sh: you can bug one or more of flacoste, mars, salgado, barry, sinzui and I'm sure there are several others :)
<\sh> thumper: thx :)
<ignas> cprov: hi
<gnomefreak> maybe its me but the java applet doesnt really work all that good, cant read it uploading screenshot
<gnomefreak> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2730919869_06618ed9f9.jpg?v=0  is the applet screenshot
<wgrant> gnomefreak: How's this Launchpad-related?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: its LPs java applet
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> never mind its freenodes
<wgrant> Yes...
<thorwil> found a typo on https://launchpad.net/+tour/branch-hosting-tracking: "And because they never touch your mailine they don’t need to ask for commit access." mailine -> mainline
<theseinfeld> question, in the edge.launchpad.net where do you get the help anymore?
<james_w> Hi all, I'm looking for an estimate of the timeframe when the API moves out of beta. I'm packaging launchpadlib, and want to have an idea of how much hassle there will be if a version makes it in to the stable release.
<james_w> Are we talking Intrepid timeframe, launchpad 3.0, or beyond?
<thumper> james_w: the only person I feel who can reliably answer that is kiko (who is travelling right now)
<persia> I'm curious as to how stable the library code is?  Does it need more testing before it becomes a package?
<james_w> thumper: cool, I'll ask him next time he's around, thanks.
<theseinfeld> cprov. you might have the answer, where is the help hoover in the new launchpad? or is there any?
<james_w> persia: thekorn is working on integrating it in to python-launchpadbugs, so we could let all of the scripts that use that try the library to see how buggy it may be.
<theseinfeld> the so called InlineHelp...
<theseinfeld> ?
 * persia worries about aggressive adoption in a development release without some confirmation that stability can be achieved by FeatureFreeze (28th August)
<james_w> I'm also after an impression of how much we are likely to see the headaches we have with python-launchpadbugs when launchpad changes
<persia> I'll admit I'm not very happy with that one either, as the version released in Ubuntu frequently doesn't match the current version (and so may not work).
<james_w> persia: true, though if everything goes through py-lp-bugs then we can at least switch back to using the html parsing code
<persia> james_w: Well, I guess, but...
<james_w> though the APIs at least stand a better chance of providing backwards compatibility
<persia> james_w: If someone says that, I'll agree with you.  If nobody says that, I claim it's unsubstantiated hearsay :)
<persia> (with "someone" defined as "someone who is in a position to speak authoritatively for the LP API", and probably is kiko :)
<\sh> persia: if you want to be productive, please beg for "remove ez_setup" for wadllib and launchpadlib ,-)
<persia> \sh: My philosophy about ez_setup is that if upstreams wish to make their code dependent on an unreliable resource, they may, but I will patch it out if I find it in Ubuntu.
<persia> From an LP perspective, if they want LP tools to be available cross-distro, it may be easiest to use ez_setup, and let all the distros patch it out.
<theseinfeld> so, in the launchpad, where do you get the help on? is there a link? hoover? or am I missing something?
<andrea-bs> theseinfeld: help.launchpad.net ?
<theseinfeld> yes, andreas-bs, i know about that, but there is no link to the specific components help like it used to be? is this a feature or a bug?
<theseinfeld> we used to have it if you were hoovering, for example if you were in ppa, you could get help about ppa by just clicking something...
<andrea-bs> theseinfeld: it is a feature: now there is the inline help
<wgrant> It's not entirely replicated, though.
<theseinfeld> it will be nice to add a button for more detailed help or popup window than the inline help
<theseinfeld> for example, if i delete a package I get: Read the page help to understand how removals work.
<theseinfeld> which there is no link whatsoever on the page, so you need to go to help.lp.net... PPA etc... that sucks!
<bigjools> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/195984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195984 in soyuz ""Delete packages" page says "Read the page help"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theseinfeld> added comments to th 195984 regarding this issue
<bigjools> thanks for your comments
<bigjools> this is causing some frustration, I'll see that it gets fixed soon
<persia> bigjools: Re: bug #125987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<bigjools> persia: hello
<persia> What is the use case served by presentation of partial information on /+packages?
<persia> Personally, I'd be happy with only having the detail information available, but there may be some other use case.
<bigjools> persia: I'm not sure I understand you
<persia> To put that another way, I'd be happy not showing any information except on the detail info pages with everything (on a per type basis, or even on a per type & per-release basis)
<persia> When I look at /+packages, I want to see the details, but I don't mind a little navigation.  On the other hand, partial information is useless to me.
<persia> The question is: is partial information useful for someone else?
<Hobbsee> persia: the use case for partial information is to show which packages have been uploaded most recently by the person, without making launchpad fall over.
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes, but does anyone use that information for anything?
<persia> (also, the page doesn't have that now due dropping multiple uploads of a package)
<Hobbsee> persia: the reason it got cut from the full list, was because of the launchpad timeouts on those pages.  Thus, the launchpad way to remove the timeouts, was to remove the information used to generate them.
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm just talking from the LP perspective.
<persia> Hobbsee: I understand all that.  The question is whether it's worth bigjools trying to find a way to present some partial information without breaking things, or just build the batched complete detail pages and provide navigation.
<Hobbsee> well, wsa the batched list still causing timeouts?
<persia> Perhaps requiring the user to look at several different pages to see the information.
<persia> The batch mode doesn't exist today.
<Hobbsee> yes, but it used to
<Hobbsee> i think, anyway.
<wgrant> persia: It actually only shows published SPRs, so people who haven't uploaded since Edgy haven't uploaded anything.
<wgrant> It was never batched AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> they've done similar with the queues - cut down the maximum to some arbitary number, so the pages don't time out.
<persia> wgrant: Well, people who uploaded in Dapper still get Dapper credit, but yes, that is another one of the ways in which it fails to be compete.
<persia> s/compete/complete/
<wgrant> I also wonder if it shows copies. Probably not.
<persia> wgrant: Do you know of any use cases that benefit from partial displays?
<wgrant> persia: No.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: that is simply not true
 * persia thinks that it may be easiest to skip having any default set of 60 or 150 or whatever packages, and just have the details available somewhere
<persia> (perhaps with lots of different URLs if otherwise there are data collection issues)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: which?
<bigjools> persia: please add your comments to the bug, but a lot of people use that page for MOTU reviewing
<bigjools> Hobbsee: the queue page
<wgrant> bigjools: persia being one of the primary ones...
<persia> bigjools: Yes, I'm one of the members of MOTU Council.  Partial information is completely useless for that purpose.
<bigjools> heh ok
<persia> I'm wondering what other use cases require presentation of that information.
<bigjools> ok please write on the bug then
<bigjools> persia: and please explain exactly what "partial" means to you
<Hobbsee> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?batch=500 ?  Citation needed.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I worked very hard on making the queue page quicker, I did not reduce the batch size to do that
<Hobbsee> that used to work most of the time, unless it timed out
<persia> bigjools: partial is anything other than listing every upload for every package
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  well done for helping it partially, then.
<bigjools> persia: we can't do that without batching
<persia> Also, your proposed solution looks like it works for me (as I said in my last comment).  I'm just wondering if you are trying to do more than you need.
<persia> bigjools: Completely understood.  I'm not asking you to do that without batching.
<wgrant> It used to work fine for everybody except one or two people.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: it will time out still for batches with a lot of custom uploads, but that will be fixed soon also
<persia> I don't even mind having to look up data by type and release target (so having lots of URLs).
<bigjools> the batch size max of 300 is a Launchpad global
<Hobbsee> why did it change?
<bigjools> anyway guys I have a call right now, I'll catch up with you in a but
<persia> On the other hand, I wonder if someone uses the data as presented: if not, it's worth looking into bug #43020 directly, and not bothering with a redesign of /+packages, instead just providing navigation.
<bigjools> bit, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43020 in soyuz "Person +packages page should be batched (dup-of: 125987)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
 * persia is happy that the mooted 1024-byte limit on comments was never implemented
<persia> bigjools: Thoughts summarised in the bug: please present to interested parties for review.  I'm still curious if you hear of any workflows beyond technical review of the people.
<bigjools> persia: ok thanks for the input
<\sh> guys, is there any way to see the applications which I gave auth to?
<\sh> https://staging.launchpad.net/~shermann/+oauth-tokens that's it
<\sh> thx \sh ,-)
<sistpoty|work> hm... as I seem to have missed Rinchen again, any other lp admin around who could reset my password?
<elamou> i cannot upload my program to launchpad, though i can download other people's software..
<elamou> i generated a pair of rsa keys
<elamou> i entered the public key at my account
<elamou> bzr push –create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branchname
<elamou> is that right?
<LarstiQ> elamou: you're missing a hyphen on --create-prefix, but the most common problem is that either your supplied username to login is wrong, or your private key doesn't match the public you uploaded to launchpad. Can't say much more without an actual error.
<elamou> bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branchname   if i use this, where do I enter my username?
<LarstiQ> elamou: sftp://lpuser@bazaar....
<LarstiQ> elamou: or in ~/.ssh/config
<LarstiQ> elamou: or with a sufficiently young bzr, 'bzr launchpad-login'
<elamou> bzr launchpad-login -> No Launchpad user ID configured.
<LarstiQ> elamou: eh, specifically, `bzr launchpad-login <yourlogin>`
<LarstiQ> elamou: see `bzr help launchpad-login` for more info
<elamou> and it will upload avery file in the . directory?
<LarstiQ> elamou: if you push to there, and then from somewhere else branch it, you will get all the same commits as you had locally
<LarstiQ> elamou: changes you don't commit don't end up there
<elamou> LarstiQ,  "if you push to there, and then from somewhere else branch it" can you explain this plz?
<elamou> i did a "bzr init" in the folder where my source code is
<elamou> and, in that folder, i run the previous commands
<LarstiQ> elamou: then nothing will happen
<elamou> yeah. nothing happens
<LarstiQ> elamou: you need to add files first, commit them, and then you have a revision you can push.
<LarstiQ> elamou: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<elamou> worked!! thanx LarstiQ
<LarstiQ> elamou: glad to be of help.
<sistpoty|work> Rinchen: just received your mail regarding resetting my lp password... so it seems that I used the wrong email address, right?
<salgado> sistpoty|work, no, that shouldn't cause the application error you saw.  you didn't get an OOPS or anything like that, right?
<sistpoty|work> salgado: no, just the error message
<sistpoty|work> salgado: however I just tried with stefan.potyra@informatik.uni-erlangen.de and that worked...
<sistpoty|work> salgado: want me to file a bug, now that I'm logged in again? :)
<salgado> sistpoty|work, please do!  and sorry for the inconvenience
<sistpoty|work> salgado: ok... and no problem... that way I had an excuse to not work on ubuntu and enjoy my weekend *g*
<salgado> lol
<sistpoty|work> salgado: bug #254672 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254672 in launchpad "forgotten password does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254672
<salgado> sistpoty|work, thanks!  I just managed to reproduce it, so it should be fixed soon
<sistpoty|work> salgado: cool, thanks a lot!
<andrea-bs> Hello! Will Launchpad provide a PQM for hosted Bazaar branches, in future?
<Rinchen> sistpoty|work, think so
<sistpoty|work> Rinchen: situation already cleared ^^... thanks a lot
<Rinchen> sistpoty|work, awesome
<andrea-bs> Rinchen: the 1.99 milestone doesn't have a data target
<tacone> any way to get my hands on the new launchpad api ?
<lbo> hi lp! I am new to lp and need a pointer to how to create a download zip file.
<lbo> Anyone home?
<nandersson> Are there plans to integrate the packaging (.deb's) in Launchpad?
<tacone> nandersson: I guess that would be something quite hard to do :)
<nandersson> tacone, Well, I never assumed it would be easy :D
<nandersson> tacone, I thought that there might be something similar to OpenSUSEs Build Service in the works
<nandersson> i.e to connect the VCS to a Build Service
<tacone> nandersson: that seems an entire different thing to me. am I wrong ?
<nandersson> tacone, Well, it's an extension. VCS is for developing, Build Service is for packaging
<tacone> launchpad has PPA'a
<tacone> PPA's
<nandersson> tacone, a Build Service would be the natural, next step
<tacone> you send a package source and it builds it and insert it into your personal repository
<tacone> but you have to package the software source yourself, and then upload it to launchpad.
<tacone> is that what you were asking ?
<LarstiQ> nandersson: what, exactly, does a Build Service do?
<nandersson> LarstiQ, The Build Service takes the source code and package it in a .deb, .rpm or whatever. OpenSUSEs build service at https://build.opensuse.org/ has support for CVS and SVN
<nandersson> LarstiQ, and it's pretty distro agnostic, they build for Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, Centos + their own platforms
<nandersson> tacone, I'll look into PPA. Found a nice link - thanks :)
<nandersson> LarstiQ, I think it will be of great help for ISV in order to package their code for multi platforms/distros
<nandersson> LarstiQ, I've never packaged a package myself using Build Service, but it looks like they have a web frontend to the usual /debian directory.
<tacone> nandersson: that can work but I am doubtful it will meet the ubuntu/debian quality requirements.
<LarstiQ> nandersson: so, from an upstream release, it adds debian/ and then builds a .deb? As tacone said, I'm very doubtful the actual packaging would be solid.
<LarstiQ> nandersson: for the last step, building a .deb from upstream source + packaging information, that is what PPAs do
<nandersson> tacone, I guess it's all scripted. They resolve dependencies and everything. OpenSUSE is going to use this build service to build the entire next distribution OpenSUSE 11.1
<tacone> nandersson: I shuoldn't say this, because I don't really know enough the other distribution, but I guess debian and ubuntu have higher quality requirements and guidelines for packaging software.
<nandersson> In the build service, they start up a Xen-instance with the distro they are building for. The Build Service then checks all dependencies
<LarstiQ> tacone, nandersson: if software is sufficiently standardized, this approach can work.
<LarstiQ> ref python eggs, java/.net, etc.
<nandersson> tacone, Well, if you have stuff that can't be automated (Which is a bad approach of course) I guess it'll be hard
<tacone> LarstiQ: no doubt it can *work*. I doubt people would want it anyway
<nandersson> The build service make sure that you don't break the repository - that everything works
<nandersson> of course it doesn't solve bugs
<LarstiQ> nandersson: well, a large part of packaging is integration
<tacone> nandersson: launchpad *has* a build environment.
<tacone> nandersson: to use launchpad ppa you actually send the package source, not a binary.
 * tacone stops here, it's talking about things he's not enough familiar with :)
<nandersson> tacone, Yes, but I guess you still have to do that work manually - I saw the movies with Daniel Holbach in the Youtube-channel UbuntuDeveloper
<tacone> nandersson: btw, I find Suse's a great effort.
<tacone> nandersson: with Suse's too you have to work manually. check their help pages.
<nandersson> tacone, I have to look into that. I'm going to investigate how the PPA works as well :)
<tacone> nandersson: http://en.opensuse.org/SUSE_Build_Tutorial
<tacone> look at the code samples. does that look automatic to you? :-)
<nandersson> tacone, hehe, well, not too automatic :D
<cprov> nandersson: one can say there is a parellel between openSuse and PPAs
<cprov> nandersson: openSuse requires you to create the SRPM spec file and then allow you to build the package in a controlled environment
<nandersson> cprov, Yes, it looks like it. I'm going through the PPA Quick Start
<cprov> nandersson: PPA requires you to create the debian source and then builds it automatically for you in a controlled env.
<nandersson> cprov, Yes, they run every job in a virtual instance
<cprov> both use Xen-based build environment
<tacone> cprov: automated ways to create debs _do_ exist. check checkinstall ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall ) for instance. But that's not what you need to prepare a real package. dependencies, copyrights, patches.. all require manual intervention. that's true for every distro.
<cprov> tacone: I didn't say they don't exist.
<tacone> sorry cprov, I was meant to target the message to nandersson
<tacone> not you. mistake :)
<nandersson> :)
<cprov> tacone: np :)
<nandersson> tacone, thanks for the link
<tacone> at your service nandersson.
<nandersson> tacone, I found "Packaging Overview"
<nandersson> I liked the videos with Daniel Holbach, but my reaction was that it looks quite manual - and a lot of that job could be done more easy through Launchpad - but I might be wrong
<tacone> nandersson: beside automatic launchpadding everything, if you're interested in packages, I suggest you to check the #ubuntu-motu channel. there you can find more expert and critique answers to your questions.
<nandersson> tacone, I'll have a check there! Thanks
<tacone> nothing.
<awmcclain> Hrm. This is frustrating. How do I see which team owns a project?
<beuno> interesting...  I can't find it either
 * beuno pokes mp
 * beuno pokes mpt
<beuno> ah, he's not here
<beuno> awmcclain, can you file a bug for that?
<salgado> beuno, awmcclain, there's a bug for that already
<awmcclain> Hrm. Boo for that.
<beuno> salgado, cool, thanks
<awmcclain> Can I search teams?
<salgado> awmcclain, launchpad.net/people
<awmcclain> Great, thank you.
<awmcclain> Does registering a hosted branch actually create the branch? Or do I need to branch from trunk, then push to the new branch?
<thumper> registering a branch doesn't create it
<thumper> but it does show you where to push :)
<tacone> any news about the launchpad api ?
<geser> tacone: besides https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib?
<tacone> don't know what is that. is that the new api they were talking about ?
<geser> tacone: if you mean the new API from the last LP announcement, than yes, that's the currently available documentation for it
<tacone> ok
<mrevell> beuno: hey
<beuno> mrevell, evening'
<seb_kuzminsky> how do i remove a branch from my launchpad account?
<tacone> seb_kuzminsky: you mark it as abandoned. it won't get deleted, but it won't show anymore in the list.
<tacone> seb_kuzminsky: there's also a delete button. a small red circle
<seb_kuzminsky> hm, how do i do that?
<tacone> you can change the status of the branch in the details section of your branch
<tacone> or you can press the deletion button on the branch main page.
<salgado> seb_kuzminsky, there's a link with a '-' sign right beside the name, on a branch's page
<seb_kuzminsky> oh i see, the little - by the name, thanks!
<seb_kuzminsky> that removes my subscription ot the branch...  it goes away when there are no more subscribers?
 * tacone doesn't know.
<seb_kuzminsky> oh well, it went away from my list of branches so i'm happy, i guess ;-)
<tacone> seb_kuzminsky: what's your problem ? you don't want to see the branch again or you have some privacy problem ? (password etc)
<seb_kuzminsky> thanks!
<tacone> oh, ok nice.
<seb_kuzminsky> no privacy issue, it's just outlived its usefulness and i dont want to waste any resources
<tacone> ok
<seb_kuzminsky> thanks again, problem solved, bye :-)
<directhex> can someone be a sweetheart & remove a couple of files from my PPA, so i can finish setting up a package before going to bed?
<RainCT> directhex: "a couple of files" = "some packages"?
<RainCT> directhex: if yes, there is a "delete packages" link
<directhex> RainCT, i uploaded an incorrectly versioned package, and marked it for deletion. i suspect some race conditions came into play, and i now have a stray .dsc and i386 deb
<RainCT> oh
<directhex> whereas the lpia and amd64 debs are correct
<RainCT> I don't know then, sorry
<directhex> i could probably delete it again & wait a few hours. maybe.
 * RainCT is off now, good night
#launchpad 2008-08-05
<mkanat> How do I delete a series?
<beuno> mkanat, you have to file a question at: http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mkanat> To delete a series??
<mkanat> Should have just renamed it, sigh.
<mkanat> Too late now.
<beuno> mkanat, yeap, AFAIK, that's the only way
<thumper> mkanat: at least you can now mark it as abandoned :)
<mkanat> thumper: :-)
<chuckf> is launchpad having authentication issues?
<chuckf> my password wasn't working so I sent a reset request. after filling out the page I get 'Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication'
<spiv> chuckf: it seems to be working ok for me, although I haven't tried resetting my password.
<spiv> chuckf: did you get an OOPS id?
<chuckf> nope, just what I pasted
<chuckf> and I might have forgotten my original password which is why I checked it
<beuno> chuckf, have you disabled cookies by any chance?
<chuckf> nope
<chuckf> ah, figured it out. Was using the wrong email addy
<chuckf> so that error is probably simply from using an email that is not registered in the db
<beuno> chuckf, could you by any chance file a bug about what you did?  It seems like LP was very unhelpful in telling you what was wrong
<chuckf> that was going to be my next stop:(
<chuckf> :) even
<beuno> chuckf, cool, thanks
<chuckf> thanks for the ideas though
<mtaylor> who are my translations in my import queue waiting on?
<thumper> not me :)
<thumper> mtaylor: danilo or jtv should be able to tell you though
<mtaylor> just wondering if there is something extra-special I need to do
<thumper> sorry, don't know
<thumper> LP codebase is BIG
<thumper> I'm sure no dev knows it all :)
<stub> mtaylor: They are both on a planning sprint this week, so you might be best mailing https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users or using answers.launchpad.net/rosetta for your query.
<dholbach> hi - is somebody aware of changing the assignee not working?
<dholbach> OOPS-948EB30
<dholbach> ah... it worked now
<lifeless> thumper: I'm got two mails from you to review stuff
<thumper> lifeless: one would have been the review request, the other the comment (which is the diff)
<lifeless> thumper: no, two identical mails
<lifeless> thumper: I'll forward em
<thumper> please
<marsd> just a heads up, i've been getting an error message for quite a while on this link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-4.1/revision/2704
<spiv> marsd: hmm, I see that too.
<marsd> error for a few other links related to revisions and files too
<spiv> Interestingly http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-4.1/revision/2703 works ok for me, though.
 * spiv files a bug.
<spiv> It's probably just that that revision touches a lot of files and so hits a performance bug in loggerhead.
<marsd> oh alright
<marsd> hopefully it'll be fixed soon
<spiv> marsd: I filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/254892 for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254892 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot view r2704 of ~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-4.1" [Undecided,New]
<marsd> thanks =p
<spiv> loggerhead (and launchpad-bazaar) is being improved pretty rapidly atm, so it may get fixed quite quickly.
<\sh> barry: can I bug you about get_request_token method and the context param and the meaning of it?
<\sh> barry: lplib that is ,-)
<hyperair> i'd like to package a plugin for banshee called "Mirage", and the upstream tarball is mirage-0.3.0.tar.gz, but there's also another "Mirage" around, an image viewer also with the name "mirage" in its upstream tarball. should i rename the upstream tarball of banshee plugin mirage?
<soren> hyperair: Ask in #ubuntu-motu
<siretart> bigjools: would 1530 UTC be okay for phone with you?
<bigjools> siretart: yes, that's fine
<siretart> bigjools: I'm still at work right now, but I'm hanging around here on irc until then
<bigjools> siretart: hopefully we can clear things up!
<siretart> bigjools: I'm pretty confident with that :)
<bigjools> siretart: good, me too :)  Email can be a terrible communications method sometimes
<Hobbsee> siretart: er, do i need to respond to that mail before then?
<Hobbsee> or is that unrelated?
<siretart> Hobbsee: that mail is more or less unrelated to that
<Hobbsee> siretart: okay, cool.  just checking.
<shrift> hello. I am looking for a little info about Launchpad usage... I know that it is meant for "free software" projects. I am interested in using it on my own server for my business, I didn't see any info about that online. Does Canonical make Launchpad available in this way at all?
<Hobbsee> no
<shrift> thanks
<shrift> bummer. : (
<mrevell> shrift: Hey
<shrift> anyone have any good suggestions for similar products?
<shrift> mrevell: hi. : )
<mrevell> shrift: I work for canonical on the Launchpad team
<mrevell> shrift: Let me introduce you to bac
<shrift> hello
<shrift> ok
<mrevell> shrift: bac also works on the Launchpad team and he can tell you more about using Launchpad for non-free software projects.
<shrift> ok, great.
<bac> shrift: i'm on the phone right now.  i'll be happy to discuss it with you in 15 minutes.
<shrift> bac: thanks a lot. I'll be here.
<shrift> just ping me
<bac> hi shrift
<shrift> bac: hello
<bac> shrift: Currently Launchpad is a hosted service primarily targeted at open source projects, as you noted.
<bac> We do not, yet, have a means to allow you to run it locally on your server.
<shrift> bac; hmm ok, what about in a hosted, but private way?
<bac> shrift: We recently did add the ability for projects that are not using an open source license to purchase a subscription that grants them the right to use Launchpad.
<bac> The subscription gives your project the ability to use Launchpad in the same manner as an open source project.
<bac> That means you have access to all of the features of Launchpad but it does not provide extra features, such as privacy.  All bug activity, translations, and hosted code will be publicly visible.
<shrift> bac: I see.
<bac> shrift: If that is something that would work for you I'd love to discuss it with you further.
<shrift> bac: unfortunately that would not work for us as we do need our code to be private. Is there anywhere I can check to see if this ever becomes in the future?
<shrift> I do really like launchpad.
<shrift> subscribe to the mailing list I presume?
<shrift> one more question about the non-free hosting... Is there a fee associated with that?
<bac> shrift: If you want to use Launchpad but keep your code private that is very easily done by just hosting your bzr code branches on your own server.  You could still use the other features of Launchpad.
<bac> shrift: Yes there is a fee.  It is US$250/year/project plus applicable VAT if you are in the EU.
<shrift> bac: I see, that is interesting, that could work.
<shrift> bac: ok thanks
<bac> shrift: Feel free to contact me here in the future if you have other questions.  Thanks for your interest!
<shrift> bac: thanks very much for the information.
<siretart> bigjools: around?
<bigjools> siretart: yes
<siretart> great!
<siretart> I can offer: telefone, sip, jabber, irc. sorry, no skype
<Ng> who looks after branch scanning/importing these days?
<Ng> http://voi.aagh.net/bzr-fetch.log
<Ng> that seems a tad unfriendly
<Ng> for the benefit of the returning splitters, who looks after branch scanning/importing these days?
<siretart> bigjools: do you read me?
<siretart> bug 159304
<ubottu> siretart: Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<gmb> Ng: mwhudson, I believe. And I'll have a bag of otters' noses, please.
<Ng> ta
<theuiguy> I'm having difficulty adding code to a new project using the launchpad suggested link
<theuiguy> Specifically bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<theuiguy> Is there some other way that I'm supposed to use?
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: bzr launchpad-login <your-launchpad-id>
<theuiguy> andrea-bs: I take it that's in addition to setting up the ssh key
<LarstiQ> theuiguy: yes
<theuiguy> thanks
<andrea-bs> you're welcome :)
<LarstiQ> theuiguy: basically, bzr doesn't know who to log in as, so then it falls back to http, to which you can't push (it's not exactly a writable transport)
<theuiguy> do I need to do launchpad-login more than once in the branch?
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: the first time you do lp-login, it is set globally
<LarstiQ> theuiguy: no, only once, globally
<LarstiQ> theuiguy: it stores your userid in ~/.bazaar/
<theuiguy> excellent
<theuiguy> erm... so now how do I get it to show the code? I pushed to trunk...
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: wait for launchpad to scan the branch
<andrea-bs> it generally takes some minutes
<theuiguy> It'd be nice if it told me that... ;)
<andrea-bs> it should tell you that
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: which is the url of the page that you are viewing?
<theuiguy> https://launchpad.net/ezbzr/trunk
<theuiguy> It says "You can push a branch to Launchpad for this project with the name trunk using a command line like:
<theuiguy> bzr push lp:~theuiguy/ezbzr/trunk"
<theuiguy> which I did
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: actually your code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~theuiguy/ezbzr/trunk
<andrea-bs> theuiguy: but you have to link the series "trunk" to the branch
<theuiguy> andrea-bs: how'd you get there? oh.. the code tab.
<andrea-bs> I have to go now, bye!
 * nealmcb comes to watch the stage show :)
<welterde> is there any maximum size for vcs-imports?
<thumper> welterde: why?
<welterde> thumper: just wondered if importing wesnoth was a that good idea
<thumper> welterde: how big is it?
 * thumper recalls there is wesnoth somewhere
<welterde> a few thousand revisions, ~300MB checkout
<thumper> welterde: should be fine
<thumper> welterde: but it often takes a while
<welterde> "To check out trunk into a directory wesnoth (about 281 MB to download and 1.12 GB disk space, including .svn dirs, required as of March 12th 2008)"
<Freaky> importing my 1.9MB repository took about 30MB just for the revisions.kndx
<thumper> welterde: if you want to request it, I can approve it.
<thumper> Freaky: man, when was that?
<welterde> thumper: if it doesnt make problems
<Freaky> http://voi.aagh.net/bzr-fetch.log HTTP log if launchpad mirroring it
<thumper> welterde: there are several machines whose job it is to import these things
 * Freaky waves at mwhudson 
<thumper> welterde: it isn't a problem
<welterde> ok.. requested :)
<mwhudson> ?
<welterde> thumper: project is wesnoth(obviously)
<thumper> welterde: approved already
<welterde> ahh.. thanks :)
<Freaky> mwhudson: I'm told you're reponsible for launchpad's bzr importing stuff?  see the log, it looks a bit.. um, suboptimal :)
<mwhudson> Freaky: i only just got up
<mwhudson> Freaky: can you summarize for me?
<Freaky> mwhudson: it fetched .bzr/repository/inventory.kndx and .bzr/repository/revisions.kndx about 1234 times in a row
<Freaky> importing http://voi.aagh.net/bzr/terminator/
<mwhudson> Freaky: uh, we call that mirroring, not importing
<mwhudson> as that's already a bzr branch
<mwhudson> Freaky: however, i can explain that: they'll be requests for only a small part of the file
<Freaky> then they'd be 206 Partial Content, not 200 OK
<mwhudson> Freaky: well, it should be
<mwhudson> Freaky: this is a bzr question, ask them i guess
 * mwhudson points at #bzr
<elmo> Freaky: I think bzr does range requests, which wouldn't be 206?
<mwhudson> right
<Freaky> elmo: 206 would be a reponse to a range request, since it'd be.. partial content
<Freaky> and the entire file is 46k, which is the size of the response :)
<elmo> that's quite possibly apache's logging be incredibly brain dead
<Freaky> there are a few 206's in there, but not for that
<elmo> what's your LogFormat ?
<elmo> specifically is it using %O ?
<Freaky> nope
<Freaky> LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
<elmo> yeah %b for the  MTFL
<elmo> I'd recommend %O
<elmo> and I really need to go file that as a bug
<Freaky> well, that just adds headers to the response size, which makes it even harder to tell how much useful data the server actually responded with? :)
<elmo> err?
<elmo> not AFAICS, e.g. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_logio.html
<Freaky> yeah, I mean, %b gives the size of the response body, %O gives the response body + headers
<FD-Cobrett> anyone here
<FD-Cobrett> ?
<thumper> yes
<FD-Cobrett> the launchpad server is messed up
<FD-Cobrett> btw
<mrevell> FD-Cobrett: Do you have any more details on that? In which way is it messed up?
<Rinchen-sprint> define "messed up" please FD-Cobrett
<FD-Cobrett> it says this
<FD-Cobrett>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<FD-Cobrett> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<FD-Cobrett> Thanks for your patience.
<Rinchen-sprint> FD-Cobrett, excellent!
<Rinchen-sprint> FD-Cobrett, can you give us a URL or an OOPS number?
<FD-Cobrett> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Evadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main/revision/138
<wgrant> Poor loggerhead is dying a lot lately.
<Rinchen-sprint> yeah, we have some folks looking at this now. Thanks for the report
<FD-Cobrett> also does anyone know about the Vadi-Mapper series?
<thumper> wgrant: loggerhead isn't dying as much as it used to
<thumper> but it still needs love
<Rinchen-sprint> FD-Cobrett, it's back
<FD-Cobrett> thanks
<FD-Cobrett> hey rinchen, it locked my firefox up =\.
<FD-Cobrett> there we go
<Rinchen-sprint> FD-Cobrett, hmm it shouldn't do that.  I suspect something else awry in FF.  I think we took out the "if location=Houston then use_all_memory()" bit
<Rinchen-sprint> ;-)
<FD-Cobrett> heh
<FD-Cobrett> with the launchpad site
<FD-Cobrett> is there any way to download all the files in a single revision
<FD-Cobrett> at once?
<mwhudson> nope
<mwhudson> there's a bug about this though
<mwhudson> it's probably not all that hard
<FD-Cobrett> bug for what
<mwhudson> loggerhead
<FD-Cobrett> oh
 * mwhudson rummages
<mwhudson> FD-Cobrett: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/240580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240580 in loggerhead "Ability to download a tarball for a revision" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mwhudson> FD-Cobrett: is that what you meant?
<FD-Cobrett> ah nah
<FD-Cobrett> just theres alot of files in this one revision
<FD-Cobrett> so i have to keep clicking the download file button
<FD-Cobrett> its nothing relaly
<poolie> jam, hi
<Frozenball> How can I upload my files to Launchpad?
<Frozenball> I don't see any "Upload" or something button near the "No download files exist for this project. " :/
<beuno> Frozenball, IIRC, you have to upload to a series
<beuno> so, create a series, and then, in that page, I *think* you'll have an upload link
<Frozenball> umm, how I can create 'series'?
<Frozenball> oh, I found it
<Frozenball> I find it stupid to add things to Changelog
<Frozenball> Since this is the first release
<beuno> makes sense
#launchpad 2008-08-06
<Frozenball> Finally, https://launchpad.net/ideazilla/+download
<Frozenball> I don't like being so organized :(
<beuno> Frozenball, hahah, neither do I. That's how I learned how to create downloads  :p
<techII> i just added a release to a project thinking i can reference the releases that where made on sourceforge on launchpad
<techII> can anyone undo this? (https://launchpad.net/crossfire-maps/1.x/1.11.0)
<poolie> thumper, jml, ping?
<poolie> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mbp/bzr/bzr.1.6
<poolie> ^^ it looks like i can no longer edit or delete that
<poolie> oh i see
<MvG> Who can tell me about default contacts for newly registered projects? Do I have to subscribe to bug mail and become answer contact, or will I receive mails for those automatically as I registered the project?
<MvG> And how about questions asked in languages I don't speak? Can I learn about them anyway?
<LarstiQ> MvG: afaik the registrant will be the default target. So unless you specifcally set contacts, that will be it.
<MvG> LarstiQ: Thanks.
<MvG> I had hoped as much.
<MvG> There are errors for a SVN import on https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vpnc/trunk which I don't understand. Can anyone make sense of them? Is there anything I can do to get the branch operational again?
<thumper> MvG the best way to get traction on this is to either file a bug or ask a question (see /topic)
<MvG> thumper: thx, will do so later on.
<epsy> hi, i have a problem, i linked a branch to a blueprint, but on the branch summary page it links to a blueprint from another project
<epsy> what can i do?
<epsy> in the dropdown list it shows with the title of the "events" blueprint from out project, but on the summary page it shows up with the title of the "events" blueprint from a totally different project
<epsy> https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/trunk-armagetronad-eevent
<lamalex> Is there a tutorial or a manual on using LPs new code review features?
<mpt> lamalex, I don't think there is yet
<mpt> lamalex, mrevell would be the best person to answer that question, next time he's here
<lamalex> does LP actually do the merging? or is that still done by hand
<beuno> lamalex, if you're talking about bzr merge requests, you have to do them by hand
 * beuno waves at mpt
<lamalex> beuno: thanks
<lamalex> that was I was wondering, it wasn't exactly clear
<beuno> lamalex, I don't think you'll ever have auto-merge, because conflicts can arrive which can't really be solved automatically
<mpt> lamalex, if there's anything that's unclear, please report it as a bug
<lamalex> beuno: yeah, I wasn't sure if it was going to do some kind of web-based meld, or something crazy
<lamalex> mpt: I will
<mpt> thanks
<jcastro> barry: around?
<barry> jcastro: yep, but in a meeting.  give me 5 minutes?
<jcastro> sure!
<barry> jcastro: hi!  what's up?
<jcastro> barry: there are a few mailing lists requests that I rejected on LP a while back, and now with the clarification from the CC they should be on launchpad.
<jcastro> but when the guy reapplies he gets and error
<jcastro> "The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a  Launchpad administrator for further assistance."
<barry> jcastro: known issue. there's even a bug open on the general problem
<jcastro> ah.
<barry> jcastro: for each such team, if they submit a question for launchpad though, i can get the losas to tweak the database and then they can reapply
<jcastro> barry: ok
<jcastro> a question under launchpad itself?
<barry> jcastro: yep.  assign them to me
<jcastro> ok
<barry> thanks!
<jcastro> barry: he couldn't find a way to subscribe you to it, so the answer is here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41393
<barry> jcastro: got it, thanks
<ffm|sh> is it possible to sign ppa packages?
<ffm|sh> how about when a team has a ppa?
<lamalex> ffm|sh: no
<ffm|sh> lamalex: :(
<beuno> ffm|sh, there's a bug for it though, so you may be able to at some point
<lamalex> ok, I have another question about LP branch management. I just merged a branch, but my page says 0 branchs approved for merging
<beuno> lamalex, did anyone approve your branch merge?
<lamalex> yeah, but it was me.. does that affect it?
<lamalex> I'm playing with the system trying to determine if we want to use it for our project
<beuno> you requested the merge and approved it?
<lamalex> yes
<beuno> lamalex, hm, link?
<lamalex> from a personal branch to a branch of a team that I am a member of
<lamalex> beuno: link to?
<beuno> lamalex, the branch you're playing with
<philn> hi
<philn> can a team have a PPA?
<beuno> philn, sure, you just have to activate it once
<philn> interesting
<lamalex> beuno: https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/do-plugins/del.icio.us-indexing
<lamalex> and https://code.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk
<AndyP> what should i do if i come across comment spam on launchpad? is there an official way to report it?
 * Peng_ points at the topic. You should use answers.
<AndyP> ah sorry, the topic scrolls off my screen here ;)
<Peng_> Mine too. I just see "answers.launch".
<lamalex> /topic
<beuno> lamalex, you already merged the branch, so it's not pending anymore
<beuno> the link you see is for branches that are pending
<lamalex> beuno: I know, but should it say N approved branches here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni
<lamalex> er, approved merges
<beuno> lamalex, it should. Sounds like a good bug to file  :)
<lamalex> I thought I was just using it wrong :P
<AndyP> oh good, ScottK already reported the spam i was talking about, that saves me the trouble
<lamalex> ok beuno bug filed, enjoy
<ffm|sh> Hey, there's a typo on the front of edge.lp.net
<ffm|sh> "Launchpad is hosting service for open source projects that's big on collaboration."
<philn> looks like only the team owner can open the team's PPA?
<beuno> philn, that sounds correct
<beuno> lamalex, thanks
<volver> hi to all
<epsy> hi to nobody!
<volver> i would like to add a project to an existing group
<volver> how can i do that
<volver> thx
<volver> epsy: ;)
<epsy> you mean changing a projet's owner or..?
<epsy> or creating a new project?
<volver> epsy: the project already exists and the group (team) to
<volver> too*
<volver> i m the team owner but the project is created by another tem member
<epsy> ok, go to your project's overview page
<epsy> click on that link in the top-right corner "change details"
<epsy> click the subtab "People", then you're at it
<epsy> got it?
<volver> epsy: i must be the project owner ?
<epsy> or part of the owner team indeed
<volver> epsy : actually the project is owned by another team member :) and i ask it to add his project as a team project
<epsy> ask him to do the steps i enumerated
<volver> i will do epsy :)
<volver> if the project is added to the team, all members can administrate it ? or we can specify privileges ?
<beuno> mrevell, you've got mail!
<epsy> volver, all members will be able to admin it
<epsy> that mainly just means, that they will be able to change frontpage details
<epsy> (i am right?)
<volver> okay i see. thx epsy
<mrevell> cheers beuno!
<persia> bigjools: Just a follow-up on 125987: would it make your life easier if you didn't need to show the overview, or is that trivial due to the existing page?
<bigjools> persia: trivial, I can simply re-use it
<bigjools> persia: I was actually considering not having a separate "related projects" tab but again it could need batching
<persia> OK.  Sounds good then.  I'll post to the bug.  I'd be curious to see a mock-up if you end up with one, but otherwise will look at staging.
<bigjools> persia: I can do a mock up on dogfood in the next couple of days
<persia> bigjools: If it's not much extra work to do that, I'd like to take a look and make sure it matches my imagination.
<bigjools> the plan with leaving the overview there is that we can easily do incremental tweaks to include your other suggestions
<bigjools> persia: great - I don't want to do anything that's no use
<bigjools> and no extra work really6
<persia> Also, I think batching related projects is probably wise.  https://launchpad.net/~brian-murray/+related-software is an example of how it can be now, but I can imagine more as LP starts to track more projects.
<persia> (in that the example page ignores 884 related projects)
<bigjools> 959!
<bigjools> jeebus
<persia> Well, one gets related when one files a bug upstream, and some people tend to do that a lot.
<bigjools> yeah the related projects page was merged into related-software recently, for some bizarre reason
<bigjools> well, if there's a real reason I am not aware of it anyway
<persia> Seems separate to me, but then aside from the "Most Active" projects, I don't think it typically matters much.
 * persia isn't part of the target audience for "Related Projects"
<mpt> bigjools, it was to avoid having multiple navigation menus, and to reduce the number of clicks to see the list of maintained packages.
<persia> mpt: That was why "Related Projects" was added to /+related-software ?
<mpt> That's why the two pages were merged.
<bigjools> mpt: hmmm I am proposing a sub navigation menu to fix bug 125987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<bigjools> mpt: as it stands, that page is largely useless
<mpt> Why is it useless?
<persia> There's no clear association between maintained packages and related projects (plus, there's about 35 individually maintained packages in Ubuntu that aren't sync'd from Debian)
<bigjools> because it has to reduce what it shows on the page so that the page doesn't time out
<persia> mpt: I could go at length, but bug #125987 sums up some of my thoughts.
<bigjools> some people have thousands of packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<mpt> bigjools, that bug was reported nearly a year before the pages were combined, so splitting them up again wouldn't fix the bug.
<persia> mpt: No.  The fact that the pages were merged and the fact that the current page is useless are completely unrelated.
<mpt> ok
<bigjools> discarding information with no other means of seeing it is not helpful - which is why I need to put batching in - which is why they need to be separated again :/
<persia> We were just confused why "Related Projects" was merged with "Related Packages", given that the two sets are typically highly disjointed.
<mpt> bigjools, I don't understand that logic. Why does introducing batching require separating the pages?
<bigjools> mpt: they are different queries for each section, how can I batch them all at once?
<mpt> bigjools, why would you batch them all at once?
<bigjools> so I can have multiple batcheson the same page?
<mpt> Why would you have multiple batches on the same page?
<ffm|sh> Any idea why my packages have yet to build on thje amd64 platform, but have on all the others? : https://edge.launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive
<bigjools> mpt: because there are four separate queries/sections on that page that need to be individually batched
<mpt> bigjools, sorry, I still don't understand
<bigjools> ffm|sh: one of the builders is down and there's a queue of 15 jobs waiting on the other - be patient and it will get there :)
<mpt> bigjools, for example, go to <http://news.google.com/>. Notice how you can click on the section headings ("World", "Business", "Sports") to see lists of stories in individual sections.
<ffm|sh> bigjools: thx
<ffm|sh> In other news, how do I set a team to be the maintainer/owner of a ubuntu pacakge?
<mpt> bigjools, so showing subsequent batches for one section does not require showing the other sections.
<bigjools> mpt: if I am not much mistaken, that is separate pages for each category
<mpt> bigjools, right, and they don't prevent the front page from existing.
<persia> ffm|sh: You can set the maintainer in the Maintainer field of the source package: it's generally best to coordinate with the existing maintainer (or team responsible for the component in the absence of an Ubuntu maintainer).
<persia> mpt: So you'd advocate that each section has a link to the batch?
<persia> (rather than top navigation)
<mpt> persia, yes.
<ffm|sh> persia: Well, ~jani is the currernt maintainer of all sugar-* packages, we are planning on changing that to the ~sugarteam group.
<mpt> persia, would that work for your purposes?
<persia> mpt: See, the only issue I have is that I can't think of any use case that would actually make any use of the information on that page.
<persia> ffm|sh: You'd want to talk to jani
<bigjools> which is why I didn't do it that way ...
<ffm|sh> persia: how hard would such a change be?
<ffm|sh> assuming I discussed it with her.
<persia> ffm|sh: Trivial, but requires an upload of each package.  Best discussed in #ubuntu-motu
<philn> does the uploader need to upload a gpg key on the team's homepage to be able to upload to the team's PPA?
<mpt> persia, if all someone does is maintain packages in Ubuntu, the current page shows that without any extra clicks required (though of course it should be batched). And if all someone does is maintain one project, the current page shows that without any extra clicks required (though it too should be batched if necessary).
<persia> mpt: So, not only do batching, but replace the current content on the page with useful content?
<persia> Also, I don't understand what you mean by "maintain one project"
<mpt> persia, what information do you have in mind, specifically?
<persia> philn: The uploader only needs  GPG key on their own page, and to be a member of the team.
<philn> persia: ok, thanks
<persia> Well, I've a somewhat narrow set of use cases, so I can't say what is useful for viewing PPAs or Related Projects.
<persia> I don't think "Maintained Packages" is meaningful in any way, as the information is typically incorrect in the context of Ubuntu.
<persia> For "Uploaded Packages", I want to see every revision of every package uploaded by that person.
<mpt> persia, e.g. <https://launchpad.net/~cmsj/+related-software> -- Chris maintains the Terminator project, but no other projects that I know of
<persia> mpt: Except he doesn't maintain the Terminator project: he's the upstream project lead.
<bigjools> mpt: check this one out: https://launchpad.net/~brian-murray/+related-software
<persia> nxvl tends to maintain the actual package.
<mpt> persia, eh?
<persia> mpt: A project is not a package.
<mpt> persia, a project isn't a package. The upstream *is* the project.
<ffm|sh> persia: merci
<persia> Right.  Chris is upstream for Terminator.  He did one upload through REVU, which got more interest in his project, and now he doesn't tend to do the maintenance.
<persia> Anyway, it's not under "Maintained Packages": it may just be that the terminology is confusing me.
<persia> I tend to think of "Maintenance" as operational adjustments, bugfixing, etc.  I tend to think of "Development" as feature creation, etc.
<mpt> persia, can you give an example of a page that mentions "Maintained Packages"? I don't see it anywhere
<persia> Mine does.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> And is that information correct?
<persia> Well, it happens to be, but that's a coincidence.  I'll find one that's not correct.
<mpt> ok, so if the information in sections of the page is incorrect, that should be fixed
<mpt> I'm missing how that relates to the overall page structure, though
<persia> While I'm not certain, I suspect it's fairly unlikely that https://launchpad.net/~joeyh/+related-software is correct.
<persia> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125987/comments/12 sums up my thoughts on the use cases for the parts of the page.
<persia> I just don't understand to whom the page is targeted, nor for what purpose all that information is interesting at once.
<bigjools> persia: he is listed as the Maintainer in the .dsc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<persia> bigjools: Yes, because we sync'd from Debian.
<persia> That said, that specific person doesn't tend to like getting Ubuntu issues unless they are also Debian issues.
<mpt> and that person doesn't even use Launchpad
<bigjools> so in this case, who is the maintainer as far as we are concerned?
<persia> And has stated that he doesn't intend to do so.
<persia> Depends on the package, either MOTU or core-dev, depending on the component.
<persia> The pkgbinarymangler package changes this in the binary package during the Soyuz build.
<bigjools> right
<persia> Actually, it depends on the component of the *source* package: some packages are inaccurately listed as being maintained by MOTU because the binary package is in universe (which is a minor bug in pkgbinarymangler)
<mpt> So those packages will have joeyh as X-Original-Maintainer, but not as Maintainer?
<persia> mpt: The binary packages do.  The source packages are left unchanged.
<bigjools> mpt: I confess I am a bit confused by your google news example because it seems to do exactly what I suggested
<mpt> bigjools, sorry, I misread your comment. I thought you were proposing *replacing* the overview with the specialized pages.
<mpt> I agree with having the specialized pages *in addition* to the overview.
<bigjools> mpt: check out my comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125987/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mpt> bigjools, yes, that's the comment I'm referring to.
<persia> mpt: The proposal is to have them in addition.  I think I'm the only one questioning the entire point of the overview.
<mpt> soren, there are two use cases for the overview
<mpt> arg
<mpt> (sorry, soren)
<mpt> soren, there are two use cases for the overview
<bigjools> because nobody's really sure what we need here, I am going for an incremental approach so we can tweak it along the way
 * persia is impressed at the proximity of 'p' and 's' on mpt's keyboard
<mpt> that must be an X-Chat bug, surely
<mpt> persia, foo
<mpt> huh
<bigjools> :)
<persia> quux!
<mpt> so THAT's what that "Automatic nick completion (without TAB key)" checkbox does
<mpt> evil evil evil
<bigjools> mine just repeats the last completion
<mpt> pe, test
<mpt> hooray!
<mpt> ok
<persia> bigjools: That makes sense to me, but I'm still curious which problem the overview is solving.  For me, it's one more click than I used to have to do (back when I still found the page useful)
<mpt> SO, there are two use cases for the overview
<mpt> (1) If you're wanting to see what a person does in general, not wanting to look at their bugs etc in detail
<mpt> (assuming their profile page doesn't tell you)
<mpt> (2) If someone *just* maintains projects, or *just* uploads packages, the Overview can (in theory) show you what the relevant specialized page would, without you having to navigate again to the specialized page.
<persia> See, I haven't yet found an example where (1) actually does that.
<mpt> Ok, so if there are bugs that prevent #1 from working, they should be fixed
<persia> For (2) I still don't understand what you mean by "maintains projects", but I'd be happy if it solved the case of needing to chase to discover uploads.
<persia> I don't know of any bugs, I just don't know of any cases where the data used to generate that page provides a good viewpoint for what someone does.
<persia> If Chris had been able to interest anyone who knew more about packaging in Terminator before it go into Ubuntu, it would only be a minor mention in the list of Related Packages.
<mpt> I mean "maintains projects" in the sense that Martin Pool maintains the Bazaar project, Neil Patel maintains the AWN project (afaik), Chris Jones maintains Terminator
<persia> s/go/got/
<persia> So the project leads?  I can't see that from that page.
<persia> Unless someone happens to have not been involved in another project.
<bigjools> guys, sorry I have to dash now, but I'll read scrollback later, thanks for your input in fixing this problem
<persia> Mind you, if the Related Projects section displayed something like the "Most Active Projects" section on the main page, I might be able to tell that.
<mpt> yes, it should
<persia> But it probably also needs to show per-project karma
<mpt> In <https://edge.launchpad.net/~mbp/+related-software> Bazaar itself is 9th on the list, which is bong
<mpt> 9th on the "Related projects" list, I mean
<persia> "bong" is wrong?
<persia> or right?
<mpt> wrong
<persia> That's been my consistent experience with Related Projects.
<persia> Unfortunately, I don't know enough about how they work to even begin to file any bugs about it.
<persia> Also, even if there was some association based on karma, and enough activity in launchpad that karma balanced cleanly (more a matter of time than design), I'd expect active Ubuntu BugSquad members to show lots of spurious involvement from upstream bug coordination (when they may have little to no interest in the upstream project as such)
<persia> Anyway, you've given me the impression that (2) is soluable, although I'd still think that "Related Projects" ought be most of it, and that "Maintained Packages", "Uploaded Packages", and "PPA Packages" don't help with that.
<persia> Err.  (1) is soluable.
<persia> (2) is only ever the case if someone doesn't upload packages, since any upload is going to close a bug or complete a spec or something (or where it doesn't, that's a different bug), and have an impact on "Related Projects".
<persia> Given that (1), once fixed to work, would be very useful, I'm either going to have to scroll down a lot to look at packages, or everyone else is going to have to scroll down for (1).
<persia> Personally, I'd rather either click something or type the right URL than scroll a lot.
<persia> (and think that (1) is more generally useful than my somewhat specialised use case: there's really only 8 people who regularly review things that way)
<mpt> ok, I commented on 125987
<mpt> Now for the specific problems with the overview page
<mpt> persia, am I correct in assuming that Launchpad shouldn't claim that joeyh maintains any packages Launchpad knows about?
<persia> mpt: I can't 100% speak for joeyh, but he's not actively involved in Ubuntu, and recently changed his maintenance habits to restrict himself to native packages for Debian.
<persia> Rather, I can't speak for him at all :)
<persia> But the above has been publically stated at various times.
<persia> Personally, I feel that it's not entirely accurate to indicate him as the maintainer for random people looking for information about Ubuntu packages.
<persia> (Despite the fact that our only change is to recompile)
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> I see the package release page does that too
<mpt> <https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/pdmenu/1.2.93build1> says "Maintainer: Joey Hess"
<persia> And this is perhaps an exceptional case in a number of complicated ways, but the same is generally true for any Debian Maintainer whose packages we don't modify.  I'm all for giving them full credit for the work, but I think Ubuntu ought get the blame for any issues.
<mpt> right
<mpt> reported bug 255417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255417 in soyuz "Launchpad gives wrong person as "Maintainer" of Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255417
<persia> (and it gets more complicated if one considered groups like the Zope maintainers, the Games team and the Python Applications Packaging Team, which are groups of combined Debian and Ubuntu maintainers working on sets of packages).
<persia> Reading bug 255417, I think that makes a good general statement of the issue: for the complicated groups, if they wanted to fix it, that would be a bug in plgbinarymangler, and then presumably a sufficiently accurate solution of 255417 would take advantage of the update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255417 in soyuz "Launchpad gives wrong person as "Maintainer" of Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255417
<persia> ubottu: Don't you have a timeout to not repeat the same bug frequently?
<ubottu> persia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mpt> I think the timeout is 2 minutes or something like that
<persia> And I'm a slow typist :)
<persia> So, back to the original thought: given the use cases you've described, what do you think about having a "Related Software" page default to showing the Related Projects (with some improved useful view) and links to PPA packages and Uploaded packages?
<mpt> persia, but then ScottK would complain, like he did before the pages were combined, that he was having to click too many times to get to the list of uploaded packages
<persia> Except ScottK isn't one of the 8 people who does this regularly :)
<mpt> 8 people?
<persia> MC and TB
<mpt> TB = ... Tech Board?
<mpt> What's MC?
<persia> Yes, and MOTU Council.
<persia> Not having that information complete on the uploads page means we have to scrape through the -updates email lists to find sets of packages to review, which is exceedingly painful, and makes us not want to review new develoeprs.
<persia> More developers is a good thing, but I think people other than the 8 of us mostly aren't concerned about reviewing the sets of uploads except in a very general sense of whether there are lots or not.
<mpt> so batching the list is a separate issue
<persia> Entirely.  I just conflated the two because bigjools would listen to me.
<mpt> there could be a "More uploads" or an "All uploads" link after the list of however many most recent uploads
<persia> Isn't that batching?
<mpt> exactly
<persia> Right.  The idea of dropping the big summary page is somewhat separate.
<persia> And certainly separable.
<mpt> I got the impression that ScottK used the list of uploads fairly frequently
<persia> That would be a use case I didn't expect.  I can summon him if you like.
<persia> My guess would be that he's reviewing as shadow MC, but I could be completely mistaken.
<kiko> ahoy there
<persia> Hey kiko
<kiko> how's it going persia
<kiko> \sh, yo!
<lamalex> Hi, I pushed a rev a couple of hours ago, but the launchpad web still doesnt show it
<kiko> siretart, you gone yet?
<kiko> lamalex, gar
<beuno> lamalex, you can cheat and make sure the revision is there by click "All revisions" on the bottom:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/do-plugins/del.icio.us-indexing/changes
<beuno> still means the code scanner is stuck again though
<kiko> beuno, I pinged herb and spm about it, so let's see what they say
 * beuno cheers kiko 
<lamalex> beuno: different branch
<beuno> lamalex, same trick
<beuno> (that one is missing a revision too, btw)
<lamalex> hmm yeah they seem to be in that changes page
<beuno> lamalex, that's just a workaround, not a solution. It *should* appear on the Launchpad page.
<lamalex> indded
<lamalex> and its keeping me from merging
<kiko> lamalex, do you have bzr+ssh access to that branch?
<lamalex> yes
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is there a way to turn a mirrored branch into a hosted branch in LP ?
<kiko> lamalex, then you should be able to bzr launchpad-login and use bzr+ssh when merging
<lamalex> kiko: we're trying to learn the launchpad merge management stuff
<kiko> lamalex, ah, merge requests?
<lamalex> I know I can merge it in without the merge queue and such, but we're seeing if that's a good fit for our project
<kiko> sure thing
<thumper> asabil: no
<asabil> ok thanks
<kiko> \sh, hey there (*2)
<mattl> mrevell/sabdfl: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/savannah/
<beuno> that's pretty close to spam
<kiko> that's fun spam though
<beuno> heh, sure, that's one way to look at it
<thumper> man, turn up, dump a link and leave
<thumper> not even hanging around to get feedback
<thumper> that is a bit sucky
<kiko> thumper, well, I think it's more that matt l. had already spoken to them before
<kiko> and the article is a good one too!
<thumper> kiko: except it didn't mention bzr as a supported RCS
<kiko> thumper, is it supported?
<thumper> kiko: I believe so, at least in some form
#launchpad 2008-08-07
<poolie> lifeless:  did you read curtis's "http is stateless" message?
<lifeless> not yet
<lifeless> ah yes I have
<lifeless> hes right that http is stateless, because it is
<lifeless> apps built on it don't have to be
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 7 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> >> changing topic to reflect new entry msg which has help information
<lifeless> I was there when the code in question was written; as stuart - who wrote it - says
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  aliens.
<intellectronica> yeah, we told them many times that having a sprint on Mars is not such a great idea, but they wouldn't listen
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: the question is...do they have beer on mars?
<intellectronica> no, only scotch and soda. that's another problem with conducting sprints there
<intellectronica> anyway, i think i'm about to be abducted by the tooth fairy. long day tomorrow
<poolie> lifeless, the mind boggles...
<poolie> "ip does not guarantee reliable delivery, therefore ...."
<lifeless> poolie: you have to build layers
<poolie> exactly
<lifeless> did my mail come out funky ?
<poolie> no, i'm agreeing with you
<lifeless> k :)
<poolie> if curtis is trying to say upper layers will have no richer functionality than the lower ones then life will be pretty miserable :)
<poolie> i'm just venting astonishment :)
<spiv> Astonishment was my reaction too.
<poolie> i'm also a bit annoyed the bug 131165 is wontfix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131165 in launchpad "thank you for your bug report appears in wrong window" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131165
<spiv> "deliberate tradeoff that is working as designed" does not imply "not bug".
<poolie> mm
<poolie> well, "wontfix" does not imply "not bug"
<poolie> i disagree with the decision not the categorization
<spiv> I was referring to Curtis's message.
<poolie> oh, right, yes
<spiv> Anyway, I just dumped a quick idea in the bug.
<poolie> me too
<lifeless> I like the way Launchpad Home takes up two rows
<lifeless> oh wow, we had the russion linguists out too
<lifeless> poolie: had you noticed: Launchpad is hosting service for open source projects that's big on collaboration.
<poolie> lol
<poolie> is very cheap.
<poolie> you like.
<poolie> do you mean the tab label 'lp home' wraps?
<poolie> it doesn't on my bigger screen
<poolie> at least it wraps properly, that's quite nice
<lifeless> it does, I have my window about 800 px wide
<nbjayme> hello how do you create a project group? must it exist as a project? i am in the test website of launchpad and cannot figure it out. please help.
<nbjayme> also is there a way to delete a project you have created?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> who do I need to ping when a bug gets spam? like somebody sending advertisement for his website
<Nafallo> seb128: ghostbusters :-)
 * Nafallo hides
<meoblast001> ahhh
<meoblast001> No such Launchpad account: meoblast001
<meoblast001> what did i do wrong?
<wgrant> meoblast001: Is that from bzr?
<meoblast001> i think
<wgrant> I think it's fairly clear what it means - what's your Launchpad username?
<meoblast001> meoblast001 i think
<meoblast001> h/o
<meoblast001> they dont even have usernames do they
<meoblast001> h/o i'll go check
<wgrant> They do. What does https://launchpad.net/people/+me say in the url?
<meoblast001> https://launchpad.net/~meoblast
<meoblast001> hmmm
<wgrant> Right.
<meoblast001> where did the 001 go?
<wgrant> I suspect that you didn't enter it.
<meoblast001> this is my first time to really sit down and get to know Launchpad
<wgrant> You may change your username if you wish.
<meoblast001> wgrant: click that link... it says meoblast001 there
<meoblast001> but my url doesnt have the 001
<persia> meoblast001: The display name the the id string may be different
<persia> s/the/and/
<wgrant> meoblast001: Display names and usernames are quite distinct. Mine are 'William Grant' and 'wgrant', for example.
<meoblast001> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Permission denied: "/~meoblast/xeiso": Not enough information.
<wgrant> That
<meoblast001> maybe im not doing something right
<wgrant> You're not.
<meoblast001> bzr push bzr+ssh://meoblast@bazaar.launchpad.net/~meoblast/xeiso
<wgrant> It needs to be ~person/project/branch
<meoblast001> explain project and branch
<meoblast001> i never commited to version control before
<wgrant> branch is an arbitrary name that you choose.
<meoblast001> i just knew it existed and downloaded from it
<wgrant> project is the project that the code is for.
<meoblast001> xeiso is the project i think
<meoblast001> now what's the branch?
<wgrant> Whatever you want.
<wgrant> Maybe main, maybe trunk.
<wgrant> Maybe gklrjfiosdfjsoi
<meoblast001> what "should" i use
<wgrant> I would suggest main.
<meoblast001> based on this
<meoblast001> it looks like trunk
<wgrant> But trunk is fine too. Whatever you feel like.
<meoblast001> https://launchpad.net/xeiso/
<meoblast001> does that look like its trunk?
 * meoblast001 is learning python and version control all in 1 day O_o
<wgrant> The series is named trunk, but that's just the default name, and has little to do with branches.
<meoblast001> so what shold i type?
<wgrant> meoblast001: A good combination.
<wgrant> meoblast001: bzr push lp:~meoblast/xeiso/main
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i typed bzr push bzr+ssh://meoblast@bazaar.launchpad.net/~meoblast/xeiso/main
<meoblast001> im afraid
<wgrant> You can use lp:~/meoblast/xeiso/main as a shortcut, but either will work fine.
<meoblast001> if i messed up, xeiso could be ruined O_o
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<meoblast001> i still dont get the random red lines in xchat
<meoblast001> what are those for?
<meoblast001> cuz one just popped up
<meoblast001> and it's been irritating me that i dont know what they do
<wgrant> I think they are there to let you know when you switched away from the window or tab, so you know where you have to read from to catch up.
<wgrant> But I haven't used XChat for a couple of years.
<meoblast001> wtf im not gonna upload 40 megs
<meoblast001> are they crazy
<meoblast001> what did i put in there that shouldnt be in there
<meoblast001> can i stop this process?
<wgrant> Ctrl+C...
<meoblast001> well... i just hit the x
<wgrant> Oh, what are you doing it in?
<meoblast001> omg
<meoblast001> a wav file
<meoblast001> thats why
<wgrant> Heh.
<meoblast001> wgrant: for my new commit, should it say "Deleted Unneeded Nexuiz Files" ?
<meoblast001> if i deleted an unneeded wav and a few jpgs
<wgrant> meoblast001: Just deleting them won't do any good.
<wgrant> As they'll be present in old revisions.
<meoblast001> well... i really didnt upload them yet
<meoblast001> i dont think
<wgrant> If you've committed them, they're in your repository.
<meoblast001> i commited them to a local database?
<meoblast001> i think
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> When you push, you push all revisions.
<meoblast001> exactly
<meoblast001> if the files dont exist
<meoblast001> it cant push them
<meoblast001> right?
<wgrant> It can and will, because they're still in the revision history.
<wgrant> That's how version control works.
<wgrant> That's the point of version control.
<meoblast001> so how do i remove them?
<wgrant> #bzr would be a good place to ask.
<wgrant> Unless they were added in the last few revisions, there's probably not much hope.
<meoblast001> they were added in the last revision
<wgrant> You might be able to get away with running 'bzr uncommit', removing them, and recommitting.
<wgrant> That might still not fully remove them - I'm not sure exactly how pushing works. But it's worth a try.
<meoblast001> ok i uncommited
<meoblast001> its reporting missing data
<meoblast001> i has a better idea
<meoblast001> wgrant: i really messed this up
<wgrant> meoblast001: #bzr people can generally help people out of a lot of bad situations.
<meoblast001> wgrant: no one is answering
<meoblast001> wgrant: whatif i purge bzr?
<meoblast001> i just backed up my changes
<meoblast001> to my desktop
<meoblast001> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "xeiso" already exists.
<meoblast001> it wont branch now
<meoblast001> because i deleted xeiso
<meoblast001> nvm
<meoblast001> it cd'd me into the trash bin with it
<meoblast001> didnt know that was possible
<ephracis> Hey, I just recently moved my project to launchpad and imported my code from sourceforge. So now the trunk runs imports now and then, but I want to ditch sourceforge svn and only use bazaar on launchpad for hosting my code. How can I turn the svn import branch into a "normal" bazaar repo for my project?
<intellectronica> ephracis: i think that you can't simply because that branch is owned by ~vcs-imports, and you'll want your main bzr branch to be owned by your team, so you'll probably have to get the imported branch and push it as yours
<intellectronica> but i'm no expert - perhaps one of the code guys, like thumper or mwhudson would be able to give you a better answer
<wgrant> ephracis: I'd such 'bzr branch'ing it locally, then just push it to somewhere that you can edit.
<wgrant> Then set that as the main branch for your project, thus making the ~vcs-imports one like any other branch.
<arnarl> hi, the staging test-server seems to submit to launchpad.net
<wgrant> arnarl: Where?
<arnarl> I tried to register a new project at staging.launchpad.net, and when I submitted it (twice because of an error in my data) it sent me to launchpad.net
<arnarl> wgrant: there is a certain possiblity of pebcak
<wgrant> It worked for me.
<arnarl> I've closed the window so I don't have the history
<arnarl> but I'm quite sure that I was redirected because I had the real launchpad.net window next to it
<arnarl> and no submits there
<arnarl> but not really a problem as I was going to registrer the project anyway
<arnarl> The reason I tried the staging server was that I wondered about registering a metaproject
<wgrant> You have to ask a Launchpad admin to register a project group.
<arnarl> I can do that after the projects are created right?
<arnarl> sub-projects
<wgrant> Yes.
<arnarl> great, thnx :-)
<colbrac> Is it normal that galapagos needs multiple hours for the initial import of a small project from sf.net svn? (31 revs)?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how would i link a project to my team?
<persia> meoblast001: It's generally done by granting the team control over bugs on the project, and setting the project trunk branch to the team branch.
<meoblast001> ?
<persia> Erm.  I'm not able to break that down more: maybe someone else can help?
<meoblast001> im new to launchpad
<meoblast001> i found out how awesome it is when i did some work on Xeiso
<meoblast001> im new to version control too
<meoblast001> persia: ahh warning sign
<meoblast001> https://code.launchpad.net/mox\
<meoblast001> https://code.launchpad.net/mox
<meoblast001> idk
<meoblast001> im gonna mess with this i guess
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> is this the right place to talk about login to wiki.ubuntu.com using openid from launchpad?
<Myrtti> since - it don't work.
<elmo> Myrtti: have you got javascript or cookies disabled?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<Myrtti> I'm using epiphany and got weird error message in the wiki
<elmo> what happens when you try to log in?
<Myrtti> OpenID error: Nonce already used or out of range.
<elmo> what's your LP ID?
<Myrtti> unsurprisingly Myrtti
<meoblast001> any idea what "bzr: ERROR: At bzr+ssh://meoblast@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/mox/devel you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again." might mean?
<elmo> Myrtti: can you try logging into help.ubuntu.com, just out of interest?
 * Myrtti rolls her thumbs
<Myrtti> trying
<Myrtti> still loading
<Myrtti> I guess it's not going anywhere
<meoblast001> any idea about that error?
<Myrtti> Proxy Error
<Myrtti> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Myrtti> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /community/.
<Myrtti> 502 yay
<elmo> Myrtti: according to the logs your browser is sending the same nonce repeatedly
<elmo> Myrtti: can you try completely stopping/killing the browser, restarting and trying again?
<Myrtti> wohoo.
<Myrtti> sure, I'll reboot while I'm at it, compiz got flaky
<meoblast001> Myrtti: "<Myrtti> Proxy Error" was that directed towards me or elmo?
<elmo> meoblast001: me
<Myrtti> that was fun
<meoblast001> ok
<Myrtti> when I launched the browser, I was logged in, I logged out and now I can't login with the openid again
 * meoblast001 cant figure this out
<meoblast001> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<meoblast001> =/
<Myrtti> meoblast001: what about "bzr+ssh://meoblast@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/mox/devel mysticalgalaxies"
<kiko> hey there
<elmo> Myrtti: err, I can't see you logging in or out, on our logs.  are you sure you don't have a proxy in front of you?
<meoblast001> Myrtii: bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command push: mysticgalaxies
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> elmo: again, not that I know of.
<elmo> Myrtti: well, not being funny, but you might want to ask your ISP or whoever provides your net connection, because it looks very strongly like that's the case
<elmo> Myrtti: at 15:31, I see you getting the /Myrtti page on the wiki, but I don't see any login/logout related requests hit our server _at all_ from you
<Myrtti> ... and I spesifically cleared out my cookies, and logged in
<Myrtti> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at wiki.ubuntu.com Port 443 | The proxy server could not handle the request GET /
<Myrtti> AND according to my browser now I'm logged in. -______-
<Myrtti> like. WTH?!
<Myrtti> well, atleast to help.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> ok, getting confused, fetching coffee
<Myrtti> yay. now I got Zero Sized Reply
<Myrtti> yay! now it worked
<VladimirMelo> hi there, anyone who works with rosetta around?
<intellectronica> VladimirMelo: i don't think there's anyone around, but i can try to help, or you could ask your question on launchpad itself
<jtv> VladimirMelo: hi, I'm here, though a bit busy
<VladimirMelo> jtv: ok, thanks
<jtv> VladimirMelo: go ahead?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: I'm one of brazilian team administrators
<VladimirMelo> jtv: and I have a question...
<VladimirMelo> jtv: why rosetta don't have just the strings out of upstream catalogs?
<VladimirMelo> doesnt*
<jtv> VladimirMelo: you're saying there are more strings than in the original template?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: I guess you're talking about Ubuntu translations?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: i'm saying we should just translate the string which are not in upstream
<jtv> VladimirMelo: like what you get when you select the "untranslated" filter, you mean?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: yeah, but we gotta import all files to each release
<jtv> VladimirMelo: ideally, that is exactly what should happen.  But sometimes something may need to be translated differently in Ubuntu, e.g. because of differences in terminology or other standards between upstream and Ubuntu
<VladimirMelo> jtv: I understand, but I think rosetta should get a kind of diff to be translated, not the entire file
<jtv> VladimirMelo: That's the "untranslated" filter.
<jtv> VladimirMelo: it's also up to the translation teams to watch out for too many differences, and to inform their members about not creating unnecessary differences.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: so, rosetta would merge the diff to upstream file...
<VladimirMelo> jtv: yeah, but we're gonna import all over again each release, right?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: we generally can't merge to upstream, because there are so many completely different upstreams!
<jtv> VladimirMelo: we import again, but that updates and adds.  You don't actually lose anything.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: I mean merge to files which are translated from upstream
<jtv> VladimirMelo: who is "upstream" in this case?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: gnome po files
<VladimirMelo> jtv: rosett would show the patch strings and we would translate just them
<jtv> VladimirMelo: one thing we're looking at is allowing you to e.g. export just the Ubuntu changes, and send those to the Gnome translators.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: gnome po files+diff=ubuntu po files, right?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: pretty much, yes.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: and the other direction?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: gnome > ubuntu
<jtv> VladimirMelo: the Ubuntu people produce those translations and upload them to Launchpad.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: but we want to get gnome strings and just complete the translations
<jtv> VladimirMelo: I guess I still don't see what the problem is...  Isn't the "untranslated" filter what you want for that?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: because brazilian ubuntu translators are also gnome translators
<VladimirMelo> jtv: no, because we make some revisions between releases
<VladimirMelo> jtv: and it's hard to work on gnome and ubuntu everytime
<VladimirMelo> jtv: we want to bring gnome strings to ubuntu
<Myrtti> ... doesn't launchpad pull translations from the previous release to the next?
<jtv> Myrtti: yes, it does
<VladimirMelo> Myrtti: we translators gotta confirm each string
<jtv> VladimirMelo: but the problem is that it takes too long for the upstream updates to get into the Ubuntu translations, right?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: yeah, you're right... gnome 2.24 is not at rosetta yet
<VladimirMelo> I mean, translations
<jtv> VladimirMelo: is that the version for Intrepid?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: yep
<VladimirMelo> jtv: and we will have to import xfce, gnome and kde POs
<VladimirMelo> jtv: merging manually those that have different strings
<VladimirMelo> jtv: it's hard to call translators to work with this, they think it's boring
<VladimirMelo> and it is... :)
<VladimirMelo> jtv: we gotta download the file, change it and upload
<jtv> VladimirMelo: why not change it in the web UI?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: because we have to check other strings and it's not easy to do it over launchpad
<jtv> VladimirMelo: check them in what way?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: e.g. 'delete' can be translated as 'excluir' or 'remover'... 'excluir' is the right one...
<VladimirMelo> jtv: and we have to find the others 'delete' to fix it
<jtv> VladimirMelo: if it's per PO file, do you know about the new search feature?
<VladimirMelo> other 'delete's
<VladimirMelo> jtv: yeas, this is a useful feature, but these fixes are many times already done in upstream
<jtv> VladimirMelo: ...and you shouldn't have to do them again.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: no?
<VladimirMelo> jtv: what I should do?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: what should happen is that the translation team checks the "changed in Launchpad" strings from time to time, and where it makes sense, re-unifies messages with the upstream ones.
<jtv> VladimirMelo: so not entering/fixing them again, but saying "this message can use the same translation as upstream."
<VladimirMelo> jtv: how they check?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: a view filter: "items changed in Launchpad."
<jtv> VladimirMelo: for those messages, the current upstream translation will show up as a suggestion marked "Packaged:"
<VladimirMelo> jtv: I didn't know that
<VladimirMelo> jtv: how long it takes to check upstream messages?
<jtv> VladimirMelo: there's still the problem that it takes a long time to import the upstream files, of course.
<jtv> VladimirMelo: to be honest I have no idea how long it takes; it would depend mainly on how many there are!
<VladimirMelo> jtv: because we have one, maybe two months between gnome and ubuntu releases
<jtv> VladimirMelo: so the import cycle is still the big problem...
<VladimirMelo> jtv: we don't know how to check differences between them in so short time... and fix them
<VladimirMelo> jtv: I see now what's the real trouble
<VladimirMelo> jtv: thanks
<jtv> VladimirMelo: it's also useful for me, so thank you.
<VladimirMelo> jtv: ok, I'll try to work with these filters
<jtv> VladimirMelo: it's not perfect, but I hope they help!
<VladimirMelo> jtv: ok, thanks again
<Rinchen>  
<Rinchen> >> come join the LP dev meeting in #launchpad-meeting
<Rinchen>  
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 14 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> updated meeting
<stefanlsd> Can anyone help me what i should check with this - MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive / Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification...
<salgado> cprov, can you help stefanlsd?
<cprov> stefanlsd: are you using the same orig.tar.gz ubuntu does ?
<Whoopie> Hi, I have a PPA at launchpad. I'd be interested when older packages superceeded by newer uploads are deleted from the PPA. thank
<cprov> Whoopie: yes, they are removed from the archive.
<stefanlsd> cprov: it should be. I received the files from a grab-merge from merges.ubuntu.com
<Whoopie> cprov: how long does it take? just curious
<stefanlsd> cprov: gonna try reget them and compare md5's
<cprov> Whoopie: immediately once there is no index referencing it.
<stefanlsd> cprov: yeah, just got it again. they are identical...
<cprov> Whoopie: 'referencing' as the orig being used by a newer version, for instance.
<Whoopie> cprov: hmm, ok. because I built a new package and the older one is still there. It was 5 hours ago.
<cprov> Whoopie: doesn't it use the same orig ?
<Whoopie> it does
<cprov> Whoopie: so.
<stefanlsd> cprov: any ideas?
<cprov> stefanlsd: 6f30d5907b75ef76809c19e0103d78f4a5fb027c 734954 python-xml_0.8.4.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> stefanlsd: it's broken, see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xml/0.8.4-10ubuntu2
<cprov> stefanlsd: specifically https://launchpadlibrarian.net/13278701/python-xml_0.8.4.orig.tar.gz
<stefanlsd> cprov: I used a grab merge and it auto downloaded it and thats what
<stefanlsd> i got. heh :)
<stefanlsd> cprov: where does PPA generate its md5's from?   Not from merges.ubuntu.com?
<cprov> stefanlsd: don't worry, just rebuild the source using the ubuntu orig, this way you save a 800k upload
<cprov> stefanlsd: ehe, no, obviously not, it has directly access to the file uploaded to soyuz (in general)
<cprov> stefanlsd: anyway, now you know how it works and how to fix your upload, right ?  I will be out for some minutes, let me know if I can help with anything else.
<stefanlsd> cprov-afk: yeah. just gonna download orig.  anyway i can force ppa upload without doing a delete?
<stefanlsd> mm. i deleted the _source.upload file... seems to be going again...
<cprov-afk> stefanlsd: sorry, are you talking about the dput error ?
<stefanlsd> cprov-afk: nodnod. dput was complaining...
<cprov-afk> stefanlsd: your upload has failed, PPA has not trace about it whatsoever.
<stefanlsd> cprov-afk: aah. ok. thanks. that makes sense.  Im trying to upload again. Thanks for your time and assistance
<cprov-afk> stefanlsd: `dput -f xxx.changes` or remove the '.upload' file
<cprov-afk> stefanlsd: np, you are welcome.
<onox> why does the description not parse newlines anymore?
<emgent> problem solved fake sync by doko
<emgent>   * Fake sync (different .orig.tar.gz).
#launchpad 2008-08-08
<persia> Erm.  "There is no project in Launchpad named "Ubuntu". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name." is a confusing message.  I know why it came, and acknowledge it as PEBKAC, but thought I'd point out it being confusing.
<spiv> I think there may already be a bug about that.
<spiv> (If not, there probably should be...)
<mwhudson> it's not too hard to check for other pillars with a given name
<persia> spiv: quite possibly.
<persia> mwhudson: Nope.  Rather easy.  Just an offputting message from the viewpoint of an Ubuntu developer.
<mwhudson> persia: in the code, i mean
<mwhudson> as in, it sounds like a bug, and not a hard one to fix
<persia> mwhudson: OOh: that would be cool, perhaps with some hook back to point to the right thing to add.
<poolie> mwhudson: it's actually a bit hard to find the loggerhead link with the new sub-tabs
<poolie> maybe i'm just not used to them
<mwhudson> poolie: where?
<poolie> perhaps we should add a more prominent "browse source code" back onto the branch or series home page?
<poolie> or indeed the project homepage?
<poolie> well, starting from for example launchpad.net/loggerhead
<poolie> how many clicks and how much searching does it take to find the code?
<persia> Browse source code is confusing from the branch overview, as it doesn't actually display the source code, instead showing the revision history.
<spiv> Yeah, I wouldn't mind a prominent "Browse source code" button, in the style of the "Report a bug" button.
<poolie> persia: where is that?
<mwhudson> poolie: oh, you mean from the branch page?
<poolie> what spiv said - on the branch page in particular, but also on the project and series pages
<poolie> um
<spiv> The sub-tabs aren't really somewhere my eyes are used to looking.  The greyness just makes my gaze instinctively glide past and on to the actual contents of the page below.
<persia> poolie: e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/loggerhead "Browse the source code" link.
<persia> I'd think it ought default to "Files"
<poolie> spiv, me too
<poolie> persia, i agree
<poolie> mwhudson: do you know why code.../loggerhead looks so different to /mysql?
<poolie> oh i guess it's because mysql is a project group
<mwhudson> poolie: project group
<poolie> it's a bit confusing though
<mwhudson> right
<poolie> you could say "this is a project group" and still show the stats
<spiv> If I pay attention to how my gaze wanders on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk (without consciously directing it), it's first drawn to the pillar name and attached dark grey "This site is running pre-release code..." bar.  It's then pulled towards the largest and brightest text on the page, the "bzr mainline" heading.  It then starts reading the details below that before getting bored by the bland mass of text and goes to glance at t
<spiv> Then it circles back up to the top-left.  So I think my gaze roughly moves counter-clockwise around the page -- and the sub-tabs are in the middle of that circling, but doesn't manage to get much attention.
 * spiv considers studying typography, but decides that lunch is more important for now
<poolie> it's like the eyes follow you around the room...
<emgent> barry: ping
<emgent> barry: whe you have time please set up ~ubuntu-cruft-busters ml
<emgent> thanks.
<Whoopie> Hi again, I still don't understand exactly why there're some old packages in my PPA even though I deleted the superseding packages, e.g. http://ppa.launchpad.net/whoopie79/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-utils/
<ace> hello
<ace> I want to put my half opensource project in launchpad, how do to that?
<bigjools> Whoopie: https://help.launchpad.net/PPA#Deleting%20packages
<pfctdayelise> hi, I just set up a launchpad project and I added a branch (I think). I'm not hugely familiar with bzr and branches etc- I was wondering if anyone would mind looking to see if it's done correctly?
<Adri2000> pfctdayelise: if you can see it at code.launchpad.net/yourproject, it should be ok
<kiko> good morning
<pfctdayelise> Adri2000: ok, thankyou
<kiko> so, has anyone here used the APIs yet?
<geser> kiko: the new LP API?
<kiko> geser, yeah, exactly
<geser> kiko: not myself, but IIRC thekorn uses it in python-lp-bugs already
<kiko> geser, ah, that's cool to hear. I wonder what he's finding of it
<kiko> thekorn, yo
<thekorn> kiko, hi, yes I played with the API a bit,
<thekorn> and tried to integrate it into existing scripts,
<kiko> thekorn, cool. I want to get some idea of how it went
<thekorn> I was a bit suprised
<thekorn> it was not that fast than I expected
<thekorn> but it might be because I was using staging mainly
<kiko> might be. what was the request overhead? can you give me more detail?
<thekorn> It is also very unfortunate that the API currently only covers a small part of launchpad
<thekorn> especially the fact that you currently can not get bug lists by project/product etc.
<kiko> thekorn, working on that -- I think intellectronica and allenap might be able to tell you more about where that is
<intellectronica> thekorn: we're constantly working on exposing more stuff via the api. bug searching / listing will be available very soon
<thekorn> good to heaer!
<kiko> thekorn, tell me more about the slowness
<thekorn> well I was comparing the speed of the API and the +text interface,
<thekorn> I've no sientific results,
<kiko> anecdotal helps, though scientific is best
<thekorn> I will try to get more detailed results over the weekend
<kiko> thekorn, okay, cool
<thekorn> especially the fact that you get all the bug information by one read request in the +text interface,
<thekorn> where the api needs multible one to get comments etc.
<thekorn> but my overall feeling is, that its a very good start,
<thekorn> but more has to be done ;)
<kiko> cool
<thekorn> thanks to all who worked on it
<kiko> thekorn, were you able to use it fine from the docs, or did you get stuck somewhere?
<allenap> thekorn: If you notice any specific things you'd like exposed in the API that are missing, bearing in mind that we're only exposing bugs and some common stuff for now, please file a bug against launchpad or malone and tag it 'api', or just ping one of us.
<thekorn> I find the docs very helpfull
<thekorn> ok cool
<thekorn> small docs issue I recently found: https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests, step 3 : it is POST /+access-token and not POST /+access_token
<kiko> thekorn, could you fix that in the docs?
<thekorn> sure, let me try
<intellectronica> thekorn: did you give launchpadlib a try? if you use python there's no reason why you should have to deal with the love-leve protocol, you just get a nice OO interface
<thekorn> I'm using launchpadlib, but I tried to understand how this all works,
<kiko> thekorn, you rock for trying it out, thanks for the feedback. I'm going to spend tomorrow looking at our appserver request performance
<thekorn> and the docs were published earlier than the lib, so I tried to do things by hand
<thekorn> allenap, intellectronica one last question, how can I find out when more parts were added to the API, will the docs or the reference documentation be updated,
<thekorn> or is there any other more readable list
<intellectronica> thekorn: we will always announce new features when we release them (just like any other LP features)
<intellectronica> thekorn: i'm also happy to give you a shout when something becomes available
<allenap> leonardr: wrt ^^^, is +apidoc rendered dynamically?
<thekorn> intellectronica, yes please do so, I'm always happy to test new features
<leonardr> allenap: i don't think so. i think that's on flacoste's todo list
<intellectronica> thekorn: cool, and thanks!
<allenap> leonardr: Do you know if I can I regenerate it before committing?
<thekorn> btw, has the API + launchpadlib been announced yet?
<thekorn> last entry on news.lp.net was :"We’ll announce full details of the API and Python library later this week; keep an eye on this blog!"
<kiko> thekorn, yeah, leonard will be writing a news entry today
<kiko> leonardr, ^^
<thekorn> hehe, cool
<leonardr> allenap: i'm looking at flacoste's emails before he went on vacation and i don't see information about how to update the documentation. sinzui, maybe you know something?
<kiko> leonardr, I think I do. there's a tool in scripts/ which regenerates it
<eMxyzptlk> Hey guys, anyonw knows why VCS Imports is exiting with an error ? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/sabayonlinux/trunk
<eMxyzptlk> That's the error http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16634825/sabayonlinux-trunk-log.txt
<eMxyzptlk> Trying to import http://svn.sabayonlinux.org/overlay
<kiko> emgent, LookupError: Cannot find svn repository root
<kiko> that was for eMxyzptlk, sorry
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, yea I know but I don't understand what it means
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, you can't import a whole repository
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, imports are for trunk branches only
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, the repo has no trunk branches and tags folders...
<kiko> so you can't really do what you are intending to do
<eMxyzptlk> it's just trunk in root
<eMxyzptlk> hmmm it's impossible to import it if it has no 'trunk, branches, tags' folders ?
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, you can't import a tree with code from multiple projects. that's not the right way to do it.
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, it's not multiple projects, the repo is the main overlay of Sabayon Linux, hence it's just ebuilds..
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, hmmm
<eMxyzptlk> example: http://svn.sabayonlinux.org/filedetails.php?repname=Sabayon+Linux+Overlay&path=%2Fsys-kernel%2Flinux-sabayon%2Flinux-sabayon-2.6.26.ebuild
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, yeah, I see what you mean
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> mrevell, hey there
<kiko> mrevell, leonardr wants to write a news.l.n article -- can you help him get a draft started?
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, should I perhaps fill a bug for it?
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, I'm not entirely sure how to fit this repository into launchpad's model
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, I mean, sure you can file a bug, but I think a question is better
<kiko> since we need to discuss your problem a bit more
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, ok I'm gonna fill a question for it, and give u the link, brbr
<eMxyzptlk> brb *
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, thanks
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, I tried to clarify it as best as I could :)
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41621
<kiko> eMxyzptlk, thanks
<eMxyzptlk> kiko, np :)
<emet> hey
<emet> how do I add files to the downloads section of my project?
<mrevell__> Hi emet
<mrevell__> here's a guide:
<mrevell__> emet: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<Guest94626> hi, i was looking at a lot of junk bugs submitted on launchpad that deal with config files in the home directory getting messed up, but the OPs dont realise that. Shouldnt launchpad give you a piece of text before you report a bug saying, "always try reproducing the bug on a new user account before submitting, and if it doesnt appear there we dont want it to be submitted", or automatically...
<Guest94626> ...tag it as one of these bugs, and then probably ignore it (also provide them a link to how to fix broken user specific config files). Surely this would put a small dent in the amount of bugs reported
<afflux> hi there. the gajim project seems to have trouble with imports: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main
<mpt> Guest94626, that's not really on-topic for #launchpad (more on-topic for whatever program or OS the bug is about), but IMO bugs that cause broken configs are still bugs
<mpt> Unfortunately they're harder to reproduce because the reporter probably won't have a copy of the previous version of the config
<mpt> Guest94626, as for response templates: that is on-topic, :-) it's bug 74741.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74741 in malone "RFE: Canned responses" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74741
<Guest94626> hi, i dont mean that a specific program has a bug about config files
<Guest94626> i'm making a suggestion that launchpad should warn people in advance that bugs where config files have gone bad shoul deither not be reported or should have a special tag, as they are much more likely to be things that are fixed and just have old config files lying around, or just randon usage which isnt reproducable, so isnt useful
<Guest94626> maybe a bit of text saying "if on a new user account, and you can recreate the bug then continue, otherwise tag it as "old config files gone awry"" which developers should generally ignore, unless it is highly reported in which case maybe lots of peoples config files are all going awry.. i was looking through this canned search http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/yesterday/ and if we...
<Guest94626> ...just knew whether it was reproducible on a new user account (without having to ask with a canned response every time), then it would cut out a lot of the cruft. the cruft of things that it would be better in general to just ignore
<Guest94626> the key is: bugs that cause broken configs ARE bugs, but simply having a broken config doesnt point to any bug even existing (anymore), unless you can reproduce it on a new user account. so we shouldnt waste time investigating, as a general launchpad rule
<pbryan> Is there a way to "unlink a series" in LP?
<sistpoty> hiho, I'm very much not amused about bug #159304 still being present
<ubottu> sistpoty: Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<sistpoty> (and voiced so with my last comment)
#launchpad 2008-08-09
 * wgrant wonders why sistpoty can see bug #159304, when I can't though I know very well what it is.
<ubottu> wgrant: Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<elmo> he's subscribed
<elmo> (as the original reporter)
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> (I'm very much unamused about it as well, particularly given recent features appearing)
<willwill> hello, I'm putting gpg key B01E5FD8 to keyserver.ubuntu.com but LP cannot import it
<welterde> thumper: seems like the importer misses a continue-feature....
<pro-rsoft> Hi, is only the one who registers the project able to add a bugtracker to a certain project?
<jonnydee> hi, I registered a branch in Launchpad. Now I would like to register a series "trunk". The documentations says I should "click Register a series in the Actions menu", but I cannot find the action menu or "Register a series", respectively. Can anyone give me any hint where I can find the corresponding register link?
<jonnydee> ok, I've solved my problem
<jjesse> good morning when i try to login to launchpad (both edge and normal) no matter how many times i type my username and password i'm still prompted to login
<jjesse> i've retyped my email address and password several times
<jjesse> trying to sign in w/ konqureror on intrepid
<onox> wth are newlines not converted to <br /> anymore in commit messages???
<beuno> onox, where are you looking at?
<onox> at the trunk/changes
<beuno> onox, ok, so on Loggerhead. I think that's bug #252872, which I fixed a few days ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252872 in loggerhead "Doesn't respect whitespace in commit messages" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252872
<beuno> should trickle down to Launchpad soon enough
<onox> ok, thx!
<beuno> welcome!
<treeform> i cant find the thread about SourceForge blocking imports
<treeform> can any one help me?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I can't remove blueprint dependencies (neither on production nor edge)
<doctormo> Odd thing is happening here: https://launchpad.net/us-ma-loco-site I can't seem to edit my project details
<doctormo> As the owner
<[cliff]> hi all, I'm trying to push my project onto a new launchpad branch and I'm getting this error: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<[cliff]> any thoughts?
<RainCT> [cliff]: how are you pushing it?
#launchpad 2008-08-10
<mtaylor> where can I file questions about translations?
<mtaylor> I've had a new .pot file in "Needs Review" status for over a week now.
<thumper> mtaylor: if you file the question against launchpad it will be shuffled to the right person
<mtaylor> thumper: ok. so just against launchpad itself...
<mtaylor> thanks
<thumper> yes
<outime> Hey guys... how it's possible that I've activated "restricted translations" to my project, and the members of the translation group can't make any changes?
<lifeless> can I delete bug comments like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bug/53220/comments/2 yet ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53220 in bzr-hg ".bzr becomes very large..." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lifeless> they are total noise
<radix> lifeless: who _is_ that guy
<radix> is he a robot?
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<wgrant> It's normal Ubuntu policy to do that.
<radix> I've seen a bunch of comments with that exact text
<wgrant> But he apparently decided to start outside Ubuntu.
<radix> oh, fun
<radix> he did that to a bug I was subscribed to when it was clear that it was the maintainer who needed to respond to the information provided, not the reporter who needed to provide more information
<radix> that was pretty annoying
<radix> or maybe someone who uses the same form letter, I dunno
<wgrant> Yes, some people aren't robots but certainly act like them.
<ajmitch> makes for easy bug triage, and big numbers at the end of the day
 * Hobbsee smashes head against the wall
<Hobbsee> how the hell am i supposed to find anything on this new abomination of a page?
<Hobbsee> oh.  there.  far right hand side, in the middle of the page.  thanks, page find.
<wgrant> Which page now?
<Hobbsee> Source and binaries deleted by Sarah Hobbs request:
<Hobbsee> should be s/by/at/, too
<Hobbsee> wgrant: +archive.  trying to delete package.s
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> ajmitch: what he's doing is not triage
<lifeless> I mailed him
<lifeless> its his first time working on bugs
<lifeless> and 'someone' told him a bug with no comment in a while can be closed
<wgrant> Was it even Incomplete?
<Hobbsee> i do note that on the bug days, a lot of people don't seem to be around.
<lifeless> wgrant: it was incomplete; but that's really not important
<lifeless> sorry, it was 'status incomplete'
 * Hobbsee tells the guy who feels he's helping by pointing out wishlist bugs, only, that he should find better things to do.
<lifeless> Hobbsee: but will he still be able to walk when you've told him
<Hobbsee> lifeless: yeah.
<Hobbsee> :P
<lifeless> you're getting soft
<lifeless> :)
<Hobbsee> he's missed the point completely.
<Hobbsee> ah well
<Hobbsee> i guess people like to feel like they're making a difference, when, for all intents and purposes, they aren't, and coudl be replaced with a very small shell script
<emgent> some launchpad dev here?
<mwhudson> yes, but: it's my sunday afternoon :)
<emgent> heheh true
<khajavi> Help. I create a new project in launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/~khajavi/+junk/yastwitt and now I add two subscriber to this project. subscribers of my project cant update the branch
<khajavi> how can I set their permissions to edit Branch?
<wgrant> khajavi: That's correct - subscription grants no rights.
<wgrant> You've also not created a project, merely a branch.
<wgrant> You want https://launchpad.net/projects/+new to register a project.
<wgrant> You should then create a team, and add to that the people who should be able to write to the branch.
<wgrant> Then change the ownership of the branch to that new team.
<khajavi> wgrant: thanks
<capiscuas1982> I have a question, I registered a new project in LaunchPad, also a new branch
<capiscuas1982> how can I get the branch from bzr ?
<capiscuas1982> i get this
<capiscuas1982> yen@yen-laptop:/tmp/babiloo$ bzr branch lp:babiloo
<capiscuas1982> Enter passphrase for key '/home/yen/.ssh/id_rsa':
<capiscuas1982> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://capiscuas@bazaar.launchpad.net/~babiloo-developers/babiloo/trunk/".
<mwhudson> capiscuas1982: you need to push to the branch
<mwhudson> capiscuas1982: registering the branch in the webapp doesn't create the filesystem-level branch
<capiscuas1982> how to?
<mwhudson> create the branch locally: bzr init babiloo-trunk
<mwhudson> then add some files, commit them or whatever
<mwhudson> then push the branch to launchpad: bzr push lp:babiloo (from inside the branch directory)
<capiscuas1982> oh, many thanks, let me try
<capiscuas1982> i did yen@yen-laptop:/tmp/babiloo$ bzr push lp:babiloo --use-existing-dir , and it worked
<capiscuas1982> mwhudson: thanks
<mwhudson> cool
<mwhudson> sorry for this being so confusing :)
<capiscuas1982> hehe, no problem, now I got this on the site https://code.launchpad.net/~babiloo-developers/babiloo/trunk
<capiscuas1982> Repository format:  	Packs containing knits without subtree support
<capiscuas1982> is that normal? when I will get subtree support, when I'll commit some folder ?
<mwhudson> that's entirely normal, yes
<mwhudson> 'subtree support' is about having branches that contain other branches
<mwhudson> rather than just files and directories
<Peng_> (Also, it's more or less experimental.)
<mwhudson> (we should display less confusing messages here, i think there's a but about this somewhere)
<mwhudson> Peng: more than less, i think...
<capiscuas1982> I cannot see the messages
<capiscuas1982> Get this branch: 	bzr branch lp:babiloo
<capiscuas1982> Update this branch: 	bzr push lp:babiloo
<capiscuas1982> in the site
<capiscuas1982> will this appear later?
<mwhudson> sorry, i don't really understand
<mwhudson> fwiw, *I* see "You cannot upload to this branch. Members of The Developers of the Babiloo Project  can upload to this branch. "
<capiscuas1982> that is normal right? only us, developers should have right to commit in that branch
<mwhudson> right
 * RainCT notes again that the remove dependency from blueprints feature is broken
<gnomefreak> im getting dpkg-buildpackage errors from PPA builds but builds fine localy
<gnomefreak> to be exact FAILED [dpkg-buildpackage died]
<gnomefreak> Purging chroot-autobuild/build/buildd/firegpg-0.5.1
<wgrant> Your build process is buggy.
<wgrant> What's the actual error? That's not it.
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, what the log says?
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `firegpg.xpi', needed by `stamp-extension-install'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<wgrant> There's your problem.
<gnomefreak> full log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16689185/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.firegpg_0.5.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it builds fine localy
<Ursinha> let me see
<wgrant> gnomefreak: In a pbuilder or similar?
<gnomefreak> my system
<gnomefreak> neither i built it on my intrepid system
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, you should test on a clean environment
<gnomefreak> i just built and uploaded hardys that was in a chroot
<Ursinha> maybe your package is missing to require dependencies
<gnomefreak> Ursinha: there arnt any
<gnomefreak> there is one build-dep
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You cannot assert that it builds fine locally unless you do it in a pbuilder or sbuild.
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, have you tried to build it in a fresh intrepid image?
<Ursinha> agree with wgrant
<gnomefreak> Ursinha: this is about as fresh as it gets
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, you have to try it with pbuilder
<Ursinha> and if it builds ok, try to figure out what can it be
<wgrant> Soyuz's buildd setup does some strange things, but that's not one of them.
<Ursinha> but for now it's inaccurate to assume that
<gnomefreak> Ursinha: fine ill try my intrepid chroot but since 2 of us built it and it build fine i doubt it will change
<wgrant> build.sh: 112: zip: not found
<wgrant> Your build dependencies lose.
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, see?
<gnomefreak> zip build-dep maybe upstream changed it but that isnt my fault is it?
<gnomefreak> let me see if its in build-deps
<Ursinha> guess it should
<persia> gnomefreak: Only in the sense that you didn't test in a clean environment to check.
<gnomefreak> its not there upstream had to of added it with 0.5.1
<gnomefreak> persia: i tested it on a clean system
<wgrant> Isn't an XPI just a ZIP in the first place?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: That doesn't count.
<persia> gnomefreak: Yes, but not sufficiently clean.
<wgrant> ubuntu-desktop is *enormous*.
<gnomefreak> other than tbird and a few other packages its clean
<wgrant> Not clean.
<wgrant> Very very polluted.
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, clean is fresh
<gnomefreak> enormous wont change outcome
<wgrant> It will.
<persia> Umm.  Even a system with X is not clean (personally, I think even a system with ubuntu-minimal is not clean)
<wgrant> You must depending on anything that isn't build-essential.
<wgrant> *must be depending
<wgrant> Not just stuff that isn't in ubuntu-desktop.
<Ursinha> persia, hm, i'm calling clean a system that was just created by pbuilder
<persia> Also, the way that something builds may vary if other things are installed on the local system than that appearing in the build-depends.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it never had zip as a build-dep until 0.5.1
<gnomefreak> so i will add it adn rebuild
<persia> gnomefreak: Right.  Upstream changed stuff.  It's good to check.
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, that's why you should have a fresh and clean install
<Ursinha> things may change and you won't notice them
<wgrant> You must always test in a proper environment before uploading.
<Ursinha> unless you test properly
<persia> Ursinha: One should *build* in a buildd environment, and test in a clean install.
<Ursinha> persia, yes, that is what i tried to say, thanks
<Ursinha> the idea, i mean
<khajavi> I create a https://launchpad.net/yastwitt project, how can I add members(developer) to it?
<persia> khajavi: You'd need an associated group
<persia> s/group/team/
<khajavi> you mean that I would create new team?
<khajavi> persia: ^
<capiscuas1982> hi guys, why there is no button in LP to remove/rename releases?
<RainCT> capiscuas1982: you can change the code name clicking on "Change details"
<RainCT> about the release name, I guess that's because it would change the URLs (dunno why you can't remove one, though)
<persia> Maybe in the spirit of not changing history?
<RainCT> maybe, but UI's should forgive. if you can't remove releases, if you create one accidentally you're screwed
<sabdfl> +1 to that, RainCT
<Hobbsee> RainCT: but russian roulette is fun!
<persia> RainCT: Hmm.  I see the point.  I fear removals while external links exist, but fixing mistakes is always nice.
<RainCT> persia: Right, but you can already remove downloadable files, so you can break links anyway
<persia> RainCT: Ah.  That takes away any value for preserving releases then.
<khajavi> help, I want to push my project but I get following error:  bzr push lp:yastwitt
<khajavi> Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<khajavi> how can I push my project via bzr+ssh ?
<khajavi> anyone could help me?
<RainCT> khajavi: Have you added your SSH key(s) to Launchpad?
<khajavi> yes
<khajavi> I know that I cant edit branch by http protocol
<khajavi> how can I use another protocol
<RainCT> khajavi: and have you done  bzr lp-login <username>  ?
<RainCT> Uhm... If there's any dev around, is it possible to use launchpadlibs without authenticathing, for read-only operations (so that we can use it for REVU)?
<khajavi> RainCT: thanks for your response :-D
<RainCT> khajavi: you're welcome :)
<Leefmc> Question: Does Launchpad project hosting offer a wiki? I'm not seeing one, but it feels weird that they offer so much, but no wiki
<RainCT> Leefmc: No, it doesn't.
<Leefmc> odd
<Leefmc> k thanks
<Leefmc> RainCT: And just to make sure, does it provide something 'like' a wiki? (Some place to store docs, etc)
<RainCT> Leefmc: Well, perhaps the Answers tracker (which also lets you create a FAQ), but I don't think that's what you want
<Leefmc> RainCT: Hmm yea. Very odd hah :), any idea why no wiki is provided? It seems launchpads features are pretty extensive, but a wiki is a pretty basic item these days
<Leefmc> (not complaining, just inquiring)
<RainCT> Leefmc: Because there's more prioritary stuff they have to work on first, I guess
<Leefmc> gotcha :)
<RainCT> Leefmc: If you just want to create some pages, there are wikis where you can do that (I remember that I've heard about a wiki for Qt applications, but I don't know where it was..)
<Leefmc> Yea, its just that i cant find anything, just more that i'd prefer it to be all in one place :). No biggie
<Leefmc> erm. just=not
<Leefmc> *drinks more coffee
<hansengel> Hi, I was just trying to get the API working.. it was doing fine with GET requests, but now I've tried to do a PUT request and it keeps telling me 'Unknown consumer (None).'
<hansengel> Here's my curl command:
<hansengel>  curl -iX PUT -H "Content-Type: application/json" https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/249722 -d "{'oauth_token':'<token>','oauth_signature_method':'PLAINTEXT','oauth_signature':'&<secret token>','oauth_consumer_key':'just testing','oauth_timestamp':'$(ts)','oauth_nonce':'<nonce>','oauth_version':'1.0','description':'apitest'"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249722 in twitkit/1.0 "URL shortening service needs to be changed to ½.ws" [Low,Confirmed]
<hansengel> oh :P didn't put brace at the end of the JSON.. will try that
<hansengel> nope, still isn't working
<hansengel> by the way - `ts` is a program that I wrote - returns a Unix timestamp
<hansengel> am I not supposed to put the OAuth stuff inside JSON?
#launchpad 2009-08-03
<jkakar> Is LP being upgraded?
<jkakar> I can't push a branch that I was pushing successfully 10 minutes ago.
<jkakar> Hmm, working now. I guess edge must have been auto-updating or something.
<mwhudson> jkakar: edge updates are 0800 utc, so i doubt it was that
<jkakar> mwhudson: This is what I saw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/244926/
<mwhudson> jkakar: ah, bet that was logrotate bouncing the internal xmlrpc server
<thumper> xmlrpc server?
<mwhudson> spm: can you confirm the timing of that?
<thumper> mwhudson: that makes sense
<spm> mwhudson: jkakar: about 30 minutes ago? yes, was the xmlrpc being rotated.
<mwhudson> we need to find a way to stop that happening :/
<jkakar> spm, mwhudson: This happened something like 14-17 minutes ago.
<jkakar> I'm stepping away to go the beach... thanks for checking into it. :)
<poolie> thumper: hello?
<poolie> thumper: i think you should pull the branch sparklines from the site until they've been sorted out
<poolie> they look pretty bad atm
<lifeless> I think the idea is flawed
<lifeless> most branches have the same content and thus the same graph
<lifeless> and its too fine detail for presenting in that space
<poolie> i agree
<thumper> hmm...
<poolie> though, also, they're presenting *precisely* the same content
<thumper> they can look pretty bad
<poolie> so i think something is also technically broken
<thumper> not so much on a personal page where you have different projects
<thumper> but
<lifeless> thumper: I've yet to see one that looks good :(
<thumper> I do see your pain
<poolie> thumper: what would Tufte do? :)
<thumper> perhaps we move them to the branch page and make them bigger
<wgrant> On edge they're utterly broken, but that's fine.
<lifeless> thumper: what problem are they trying to solve?
<thumper> poolie: I don't know who Tufte is
<wgrant> On production they're just very ugly and a bit broken.
<poolie> thumper: the design guru who invented sparklines
<poolie> author of The Visual Display of something or other
<poolie> beuno went to some of his seminars
<thumper> poolie: ah
<thumper> lifeless: I think they are trying to show activity of a sort
<poolie> i think the general idea of 'show something about activity' is good
<poolie> great even
<poolie> and i'm fine with doing it through small inline graphics
<poolie> but these are not it
<poolie> so we should be bold and pull them
<lifeless> thumper: they aren't doing that though; not in an approachable/useful way *for our data set*
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> yeah
<wgrant> Maybe one big sparkline on the project page showing all the project's revisions. A separate sparkline for each branch is crazy.
<lifeless> thumper: what they show is commit rate over time; thats not actually that interesting a figure
<thumper> lifeless: what should we show then?
<lifeless> thumper: I have some ideas.
<lifeless> for a sparkline on branch pages, I'd suggest downloads per day
<lifeless> and only show 2 weeks
<poolie> i think seeing a representation of the diffstat to the trunk or the diffstat churn per day may be interesting
<thumper> lifeless: we don't have download counts
<lifeless> thumper: I know; nevertheless, as both a user and creator of branches, *that* would be the most interesting thing when looking at branches
<poolie> but my main point is: pulling them off would be an improvement; nobody is counting on them being there; we don't have to have a better idea to recognize they're a problem
<spm> thumper: poolie: (as I glance to my bookshelf beside me) Tufte: The Visual Display of Quantitative Information; and Envisioning Information. Plus others, but those 2 are the more renowned. While Tufte is good!, personally I prefer Few's books. Easier to "geddit".
<lifeless> and I'm arguing with poolie
<lifeless> I *don't think we need to replace sparklines right now*
<poolie> film at 11 :)
<poolie> oh, why?
<poolie> they look pretty crap
<lifeless> poolie: yes, lets pull them
<lifeless> I've been filing bugs for a while now
<lifeless> just drop the column
<lifeless> or put it back to plain text
<poolie> oh so what are we arguing about then?
<poolie> :)
<lifeless> poolie: we're on the same team in the debate, is what I meant
<lifeless> epic-irc-fail
<poolie> heh, indeed
<poolie> paging esperanto advocates :)
<poolie> (to explain why that ambiguous "with" is a bug in English)
<lifeless> thumper: so, while we can talk about what would be really awesome to show there - and I have a list of concepts including poolies outstanding-delta suggestion; I think thats a different discussion to unbreaking the UI
<lifeless> totally offtopic, but well worth watching: http://media.smh.com.au/national/breaking-news/demolition-in-turkey-goes-wrong-661149.html
<thumper> lifeless: we should have a call some time with beuno
<poolie> *applause*
<poolie> he'd agree with me
<lifeless> http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0001OR&topic_id=1
<thumper> poolie: beuno did the spark lines
<poolie> those pages are beautiful
<lifeless> thumper: do you mean about 'what should we do there', or about 'lets make the page readable again by disabling a misfeature until we have something better'
<thumper> lifeless: lets pull them for now, and address the issues
<lifeless> \o/
<poolie> i have enormous respect for beuno but this is too obviously "ooh, cool idea, let's try it"
 * poolie stops beating
<beuno> poolie, lifeless, thumper, sparklines are meant to show if the project's trunk is active
<beuno> that't it
<beuno> and it does a good job at it
<beuno> the fact that all branches show it now is a bug introduced by someone else
<beuno> (Paul)
<thumper> beuno: it was a fix for the "wrong sparkline shown"
<beuno> *only* trunk should show it
<beuno> thumper, right, and fixed that, and broke something else
 * thumper nods
<beuno> I agree they're just noise today
<beuno> but not for trunk
<thumper> beuno: well, some argue that
<beuno> I've seen many people use them to find out if the project is active or not
<beuno> it is however useless to project owners
<beuno> which are the people complaining
<beuno> for all of those who wonder if that plugin is maintained
<beuno> sparklines give them an instant answer
<poolie> beuno: yeah, i think 'is this thing active' is a very important question
<beuno> so we need to do something useful for project owners, I agree
<poolie> um
<poolie> i'm not so sure that a sparkline of commit activity over 90 days really shows that
<beuno> but dropping them makes things worst again, with no real benefit to project owners
<poolie> as compared to say just the number of commits in 90 days
<poolie> is there a consistent vertical scale across all branches?
<wgrant> (the number of commits in the last month is already at the top of that page)
<beuno> no, no common scale
<beuno> the number of commits can be more deceptive, this give you the information a bit better
<beuno> not fantastic, but better
<beuno> they're there as a first stepping stone
<poolie> i completely support crossing that river in small steps
<poolie> it just seems to me that they're all essentially going to show random noise
<poolie> unless it's totally flat
<poolie> if you could see that some are relatively flat and some are very high that would be different
<poolie> it emphasizes the change in commit rate from day to day but i think that's just noise?
<poolie> in the examples in the page robert pointed to, there really can be a trend over time
<lifeless> beuno: I get the point you're making, but - and I do look at other projects - it still hasn't told me whether the project is active on another project in a meaningful way
<poolie> in say a patient's temperature or a stock's price
<poolie> but i don't think commit rate really has trends
<poolie> um
<poolie> now by contrast you could show, say, number of distinct people committing per week or month
<poolie> that might plausibly have a pattern
<beuno> yes, that may be better
<lifeless> I'd love to see a sparkline with out the distracting text - put it on the right - and showing change-size (not commit rate), or bugfix-count, or downloads.
<poolie> i'm not trying to be overly critical here
<beuno> I'm very keen on taking this on again, now that I don't have to worry about the technology
<lifeless> but really, *users* is the key thing
<poolie> if we undo the apparent bug so that it's only shown on the main branch
<poolie> that would be ok
<poolie> though i'd kind of rather pull them entirely until we have a better plan
<lifeless> me too
 * beuno has to go
<lifeless> I think its useful to experiment
<lifeless> and adding them was an experiment
<beuno> but I'm interested in taking this up again
<beuno> :)
<lifeless> but we have to be willing to say that the experiment failed, back it out, and try a new one
 * beuno wants them there, as he's seen users use them
<lifeless> beuno: there are lots of things people will use; we have to choose carefully which ones go where
<lifeless> beuno: the biggest problem I have with the sparklines today is that the eye is drawn to the overlap of text and sparkline - the bad rendering.
<lifeless> beuno: its *that* that makes them unattractive and the page hard to read
<thumper> lifeless: I don't get any overlap
<thumper> lifeless: so perhaps giving your font details somewhere may help tack the rendering problem
<lifeless> thumper: I filed a bug the day they landed, or thereabouts
<lifeless> thumper: last I heard it hadn't been closed
<thumper> lifeless: yeah... I recall seeing it I think
<lifeless> https://code.launchpad.net/~lifeless
<lifeless> *not* edge
<lifeless> that page has a single sparkline on it, showing both the '5 max commits' overlapping the line, and the '90 days..' overlapping the horizontal divider
<thumper> lifeless: yeah, not for me
<poolie> i get overlap too
<kklimonda> hmm.. I have a problem uploading to ppa, I think I've misconfigured something in my .dputrc
<kklimonda> I get error http://paste.ubuntu.com/245104/ (dputrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/245103/)
<kklimonda> well, I've swapped links..
<wgrant> kklimonda: >= Jaunty have the ppa stanza defined already.
<wgrant> kklimonda: Where is taht dputrc?
<wgrant> I suspect you have it in the wrong place, so you're in fact getting the system's "ppa".
<wgrant> But you don't need to define your own any more; just do something like 'dput ppa:wgrant/ppa blah_source.changes'
<kklimonda> wgrant: ok, thanks - i'll try that
<kklimonda> wgrant: thanks, it worked
<wgrant> kklimonda: Excellent.
<zenwryly> So I've set up my PPA, built my package locally with dbuild and then did dput.  It all looks like it ran successfully, signatures and all, but I don't see anything on my PPA page.  At the end I see "Successfully uploaded packages.\n Not running dinstall.", is that last bit a problem?
<wgrant> zenwryly: That's no problem. You should receive an email within 5 minutes, and the upload will appear on the PPA page if the upload was successful.
<wgrant> zenwryly: You won't receive an email if it wasn't signed with a key that Launchpad knows about.
<zenwryly> wgrant: ah!
<wgrant> But check for the email now.
<zenwryly> wgrant: I only added my ssh keys
<zenwryly> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> Ah.
<zenwryly> wgrant: so if I do that after the fact, will my uploads proceed or should I upload again?
<wgrant> zenwryly: You'll need to upload again.
<zenwryly> wgrant: thanks again
<wgrant> zenwryly: np
<zenwryly> wgrant: well now I've got a rejection message so we'll all that progress :)
<zenwryly> wgrant: thanks again!
<SamB> it would be nice if launchpad would give you some feedback if you upload something with a bad signature ...
<SamB> could, even!
<zenwryly> What are the valid "section"s?
<wgrant> zenwryly: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<wgrant> SamB: I believe there are plans to provide immediate in-band feedback after the upload for that sort of thing.
<zenwryly> wgrant: thanks
<zenwryly> wgrant: accepted!  Thanks fro getting me over the hump
<mwhudson> wgrant: rewrite poppy pls
<wgrant> mwhudson: Would be nice...
<wgrant> mwhudson: It's so tempting to steal the codehosting SFTP server.
<mwhudson> wgrant: that'd be awesome
<mwhudson> i have this vague feeling that sftp support in dput is a little new though?
<mwhudson> or am i making that up?
<lifeless> its new
<lifeless> I think NCommander added it.
<NCommander> lifeless, not me unfortunately
 * NCommander just got a working machine again :-/
<wgrant> It's not that new.
<wgrant> And anything is better than the current setup, I think.
<SamB> what, does the current setup involve running linux on a dead badger?
<mwhudson> hey, poppy hasn't fallen over for a week or so, i think
<wgrant> SamB: I like that article.
<SamB> wgrant: yeah, but it doesn't sound like a good idea for production servers ;-)
 * NCommander notes rewriting popper in C by canonizing an existing FTP server wouldn't be too difficult ...
<mwhudson> NCommander: i don't think you mean canonizing
<wgrant> Neither do I.
 * NCommander coughs
<NCommander> Sorry, I'm currently sleep deprived
<wgrant> I also don't think FTP is the solution.
<NCommander> yay Ireland
<mwhudson> (and i'm damn sure no ftp server deserves sainthood)
<NCommander> wgrant, say VCS uploads and I stab you at the next UDS :-P
<lifeless> its rather the problem, I'd have thought
<lifeless> NCommander: bzr uploads; thanks.
<SamB> lifeless: me too!
<wgrant> bzr uploads would be good, but that's a while off.
<lifeless> wgrant: you have the power
 * NCommander wonders why people really want vcs uploads
<wgrant> NCommander: Because my code lives in a VCS.
<wgrant> NCommander: Why should I have to use something else to build packages?
<wgrant> I think SFTP with an intelligent server would be a good idea.
<SamB> as do, say, jelmer's packages upstream ...
<NCommander> wgrant, I see the appeal of it, but I don't generally like the idea of the only choice
<wgrant> 'cause poppy at the moment is pretty braindead.
<NCommander> wgrant, what about intergrating functionality into liblaunchpad <g>
<NCommander> er\
<NCommander> lp-lib
 * SamB wonders if the buildds build jelmer's pacakages from the bzr?
<wgrant> SamB: The buildds know nothing about VCSes.
<SamB> yeah. so it's just bzr-builddeb then?
<wgrant> SamB: I presume so.
<beuno> lifeless, I will play with them and try and get consensus
<lifeless> beuno: Perhaps you could have a thread on launchpad-dev or something
<lifeless> beuno: who knows, we subject matter nerds might have some good ideas
<beuno> lifeless, yeah, I will think about this in the open
<beuno> the main problem is the restrictions I have on the data I can get
<beuno> some things are incredibly interesting, but too expensive
<beuno> so this is also me working with what I can get  :)
<lifeless> beuno: we're talkin about different things I fear
<lifeless> I want a pretty web page ;)
<beuno> right, so maybe we should get that problem out of the way first
<beuno> and then talk about the data
<lifeless> \o/
<beuno> :)
<beuno> now, bed
<lifeless> wow the milestone/series divide is really confusing these days
<wgrant> lifeless: What has changed?
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/2.0/+bugs and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestone/2.0
<lifeless> the former is linked from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr
<wgrant> Ah, the bugs problem.
<lifeless> the latter is not linked anywhere I can find, but is useful.
<wgrant> You really should be able to use a series as a milestone.
<wgrant> In bug targetting contexts.
<lifeless> adding to the confusion
<lifeless> the side pane on the bzr bugs homepage says 'series targeted bugs'
<wgrant> Nobody is sure how targetting/milestoning is meant to be used, AFAICT>
<lifeless> but targetting goes to milestones
<wgrant> lifeless: 'Series targeted' is completely separate from 'milestoned'
<lifeless> wgrant: this doesn't reduce the impact of confusion
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's silly.
<wgrant> It's on the Bugs 3.0 priority list, but I guess nobody got to it.
<beuno> wgrant, yes, I've convinced people that was the right thing to do (targetting to series without a bugtask), but we didn't have time to work on it for 3.0
<beuno> (was hard to get everyoneon board that ship)
<beuno> so I agree  :)
<beuno> anyway
<beuno> really bed now!
<beuno> night!
<wgrant> beuno: Night!
<wgrant> Good to know that people were convinced.
<lifeless> so I think bugtasks are useful for backports
<lifeless> or other nontrunk things
<wgrant> Sanitize targeting to series/milestones
<wgrant> Basically only use series tasks for backports
<wgrant> That's the 3.0 item.
<beuno> lifeless, yes, the intention is to make creating extra bugtasks option, with the backporting use case in mind (the link will likely be called that)
<lifeless> nice
<pgquiles> is it possible to use launchpad to create my own customized Ubuntu flavor, a-la SuSe Studio?
<cprov> pgquiles: I'm not familiar with SuSe Studio, but in principle you can't use LP for creating an official ubuntu flavor.
<cprov> pgquiles: Can you please file a bug on soyuz pointing (more or less) how you would like it to work in LP while I do some extra digging about the suse app ?
<pgquiles> cprov: no need for it to be official, just possible to build my own Ubuntu-based distro. SuSe Studio is like RPath: you build your own distro by choosing packages and customizing, and you support it (or you don't)
<cprov> pgquiles: yes, I see the similarities with rpath
<cprov> pgquiles: using a PPA you can do a lot of customization, but it only works for run-time users. We can't create images based on that, yet.
<wgrant> it would be very nice to do that, though!
<cprov> pgquiles: despite of the result form, I see that the image management it also nicer in the S-Studio
<pgquiles> cprov: another feature I'd like to see in PPAs is being able to add more sources to the apt sources.list. Or at least having ubuntu-backports, etc available.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<cprov> pgquiles: you can point it as build-deps, we just have to allow you to nominate them as run-time-deps as well. Would that do the trick ?
<pgquiles> cprov: implementing SuSe Studio in Launchpad shouldn't really be difficult. It's just a web app asking a few questions, then it runs what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization says and finally uses qemu to boot the image and a VNC applet/flash to show you the VM
<cprov> pgquiles: yes, it's not rocket-science
<pgquiles> cprov: I think I didn't explain it very well :-) If KDE 4.3 is available from the kubuntu-ppa, in my PPA I cannot depend on KDE >= 4.3 because it's not available. For now I work-around the issue by uploading and building the package in my PPA but it's far from ideal.
<cprov> pgquiles: über-cooler would be an lp-api script the sucks the needed info and use an EC2 instance to do the job ;)
<wgrant> pgquiles: You can add dependencies on other PPAs.
<wgrant> pgquiles: And Ubuntu backports.
<wgrant> pgquiles: See the 'Edit dependencies' link near the top of the PPA page.
<bigjools> we need to make that link have better descriptive text near it
<bigjools> didn't you file a bug about that? :)
<wgrant> I hear there's this great 3.0 archive UI redesign going on.
<wgrant> (but yes, there is a bug about that being unobvious)
<pgquiles> wgrant: oh, very nice. I didn't know about that.
<stas> hi, is there any way to submit packages for building only specific architectures?
<noodles775> Hi stas, is this what you're after? http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<stas> noodles775: thank you
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<Ddorda> hello
<Ddorda> i made a team, and i just found out i did i typo.. how can i fix it?
<gary_poster> Ddorda: what sort of typo?  The name of the team?
<gary_poster> Ddorda: (generally, look for a small icon that looks like a pencil in a yellow circle.  click it to edit)
<Ddorda> gary_poster: it's on the address too
<Ddorda> so i can't change it
<gary_poster> Ddorda: can you give me a link to what you are talking about, to make sure I understand?
<Ddorda> https://launchpad.net/~ubutnu-je-team
<gary_poster> Ddorda: ah, got it.  Let me see if I can help you.  One sec.
<Ddorda> gary_poster: thanks a lot
<gary_poster> Ddorda: so, normally you would do this on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubutnu-je-team/+edit
<gary_poster> Ddorda: but it looks like you had a mailing list
<gary_poster> even though you don't have one now
<gary_poster> so that is blocking you
<Ddorda> :S
<gary_poster> would you like us to purge the mailing list?
<gary_poster> and then you can retry?
<Ddorda> yes please
<gary_poster> ok.  the mailing list is purged and you should be able to rename.  However, "ubuntu" may be a reserved word.  If you're not someone with permissions for that you may need to ask permission, or choose a project name without "ubuntu"
<gary_poster> (team name, I should say)
<gary_poster> Ddorda: ^^^
<Ddorda> gary_poster: from who can i ask permissions?
<gary_poster> Ddorda: mm.  good question.  So I am right that the system does not allow you to do this?
<Ddorda> i'm not sure tbh, never thought about it :O
<gary_poster> Ddorda: give it a try. :-)
<Ddorda> gary_poster: thanks for everything
<gary_poster> Ddorda: np!  Glad it worked out
<Ddorda> :D
<hemanth> what wrong with launchpad ? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592831&l=1ed6494ac0&id=630916001
<mgedmin> weird thing: in launchpad and only in launchpad my Firefox keeps silently enabling caret browsing code
<mgedmin> does anybody else experience this?
<hemanth> You will not be redirected to the beta site for 2 hours ,says LP
<intellectronica> mgedmin: yes, it's a known problem
<intellectronica> it's a firefox bug which is triggered by some of the ui in launchpad. let me try and find the bug
<mgedmin> interesting (and irritating ;)
<intellectronica> indeed
<intellectronica> mgedmin: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/107247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107247 in malone "Launchpad bug pages trigger caret browsing in Firefox and other Gecko browsers" [High,Fix committed]
<mgedmin> thanks!
<intellectronica> it's fix commited, so if you use edge, you won't experience the problem
<gary_poster> hemanth: that sounds resolved to me.  Do you still have an issue?
<hemanth> gary_poster, rechecking
<hemanth> gary_poster, working fine :O)
<hemanth> gary_poster, o no same again in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<gary_poster> hemanth: great :-) .  If you encounter that again in another two hours, try clicking that "disable redirection" button again.  We have reports of the pages that timeout on edge (the beta site) so that we can address
<gary_poster> hemanth: oh...mm, working fine for me...
<gary_poster> but this is a timeout issue.
<gary_poster> hemanth: can you make another screen shot so I can make sure it is the same kind of issue?
<hemanth> the pages open , i type in summary and after i continue
<hemanth> ok
<gary_poster> hemanth: I didn't get the error, but it was slow for me too.  I'll investigate this with someone on the bugs team and get back to you.  Meanwhile, as a workaround, I suggest navigating to the project/package you want and then reporting from there
<hemanth> ubuntu-bug is in which package ?
<gary_poster> hemanth: you want to report a bug against ubuntu, generally?
<hemanth> nopes report a bug on ubuntu-bug
<hemanth> gary_poster, shld i link u to the new screenshot ?
<gary_poster> hemanth: sure thanks
<gary_poster> hemanth: if you have made it already
<hemanth> gary_poster, one sec uploading
<hemanth> gary_poster, http://tinypic.com/r/za0yx/3
<gary_poster> hemanth: thank you.  FWIW, I don't know what "ubuntu-bug" is and couldn't find anything about it on Google or Launchpad.  Maybe this is close enough to what you want?  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<gary_poster> oh, hemanth
<gary_poster> try clicking that "Disable redirection" button
<hemanth> ubuntu-bug is a command-line interface for filing bugs in Ubuntu.
<gary_poster> ok, looking
<gary_poster> hemanth: (1) the timeout error you encountered is a known problem.  It is difficult to address, but it is planned.  You might have a better experience temporarily if you click the "disable redirection" button.
<gary_poster> hemanth: (2) ubuntu-bug is part of the apport package.  Therefore, you can report a bug against it here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport
<gary_poster> hemanth: (3) maybe you ought to add another bug to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport to report that you had a hard time figuring out where to enter a bug for ubuntu-bug! :-)  Maybe that could be documented in the application's --help, or on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<gary_poster> (done)
<hemanth> trying for one last time :O) , thanks for the responses gary_poster
<gary_poster> :-)
<hemanth> gary_poster, done thank you again , this was what i was trying to report from a long time ,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/408507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408507 in apport "Bug in ubuntu-bug" [Undecided,New]
<gary_poster> hemanth: great, I'm sorry it took so long, but glad you were able to get the report in!
<hemanth> gary_poster, o please you did a great job , u need not be sorry for that :O)
 * hemanth shakes hands with gray_poster
<gary_poster> hemanth: :-) you are welcome
<hemanth> :0)
<BusMaster> I am thinking of starting an open source project. If I use launchpad, will I be able to have web-pages where I can describe  the software, upload documentation and so on? These points are not specifically mentioned on the site, so I thought I'll ask before I burn myself.
<beuno> BusMaster, we don't provide a wiki yet. It is on our list as a high-priority item
<BusMaster> beuno, oh..but can I at least have normal webpages? or preferably, a publicly browseable folder where I can put up PDF docs ?
<beuno> BusMaster, no webpages for now either. You can upload files to Launchpad as part of releases, and you can also have a bzr branch which people can download those PDFs via de web
<BusMaster> oh
<BusMaster> beuno, I'm new to this. could you advice me if I should use launchpad then? Right now, I am the sole developer and I don't know if my project will be a runaway success or die into obscurity over time.
<LarstiQ> BusMaster: you can have a description, see http://launchpad.net/bzr-svn for an example
<BusMaster> beuno, and it seems a bit odd to start a new project and not have pages where people can see what it is about, read docs and so on
<beuno> BusMaster, I agree, which is why we're working towards it. On the other hand, most people don't bother beyond a simple description
<beuno> which is why it hasn't been on the top of the list
<BusMaster> hmm,,I see most projects have links to web-pages hosted elsewhere
<LarstiQ> that too
<BusMaster> ok. thanks for the inputs
<kfogel> how odd, ~bob on Launchpad is named "Matthew".  https://edge.launchpad.net/~bob
<gary_poster> heh
<jimi_hendrix> where could a stick a .deb for someone to download in the project page
<SamB> jimi_hendrix: the idea is to use a PPA
<jimi_hendrix> ?
<SamB> look in the help
<SamB> look for "ppa"
<poolie> hi samb
<poolie> hello bac?
<poolie> want to talk about announcements, bac?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<bac> hi poolie
<SamB> hmm, how do you get launchpad to update the diff for a merge proposal?
<mwhudson> SamB: you don't, there are bug reports about this
<SamB> mwhudson: ah.
<SamB> suspected as much ...
<SamB> ... might be nice if the merge proposal referred to a specific revision that had to be explicitly changed?
<SamB> mwhudson: does it do it after a half hour or something?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> it won't change, ever
<mwhudson> you can supersede the merge proposal with a new one
<SamB> you mean, not until the bug is fixed?
<mwhudson> right
<SamB> ... and we're using this over bundle buggy for bzr *why*?
<mwhudson> dogfooding
#launchpad 2009-08-04
<timClicks> hi all, can anyone send a link to the guide on how to link the sourceforge tracker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/sf) to the launchpad project? (https://launchpad.net/sahana)
<thumper> timClicks: I think you link bugs, not projects
<wgrant> You can also link projects.
<wgrant> On +edit, you can select the bug tracker.
<timClicks> thumper: have added this question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79059
<wgrant> Ah, that's different.
<timClicks> I'm a big fan of LP and am trying to lessen the transition costs for the team
<timClicks> wgrant: thanks, I'll send that through
<SamB> mwhudson: ah, right.
<SamB> mwhudson: I guess you would call that "working"?
<lamalex> What happened to the lp bug emails? they used to have the project name in the subject
<lamalex> the new ones don't and it's a huuge regression
<wgrant> lamalex: They never did for me.
<wgrant> And I hope they never do.
<wgrant> I don't want subjects cluttered with useless information; my filtering rules already tell me the project
<mwhudson> from which we swiftly deduce that all launchpad bugs developers have a drinking problem
<mwhudson> (i.e. they can't please anyone any of the time)
<wgrant> Plus bugs don't have a project.
<wgrant> They have lots.
<wgrant> And lots of packages.
<lamalex> hm yes i was confused about that
<lamalex> how do you filter your big mail?
<lamalex> s/big/bug. got my net is terrible tonihght.
<wgrant> lamalex: Just fairly basic sieve rules.
<spm> lamalex: using procmail; and on 1. "* ^X-Launchpad-Bug:" (simple match that this is a bug report, don't care what for as #2 fixes that) 2. "* ^X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale:.*<why>"
<spm> so in my case the bugs I tend to actually care about match on: ^X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale:.*@canonical-losas
<spm> everything else, for me, tends to be noise, so gets thrown into a lower priority folder to deal with later.
<wgrant> I filter by both target and importance. I get important ones somewhat like spm, except with ^X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber$.
<timblack1> I'm trying to import a Subversion repository into Launchpad.  The repository requires that I enter the username "anonymous" to checkout a copy.  Launchpad marked my attempted import invalid for this reason:  "Rejected: repository demands authentication"  So I tried entering this URL into the import system:  http://anonymous:@joomlacode.org/svn/rsgallery2.  This works as a svn checkout url on my local machine, but Launchpad tells me "A user
<wgrant> timblack1: Your message got cut off after "A user"
<timblack1> ...name may not be specified in the URI."  Is there any way for me to import this repository?
<fta> spm, i have some filters starting with ^(X-Launchpad-Bug|X-launchpad-(question|branch)).. too bad the l vs L :P
<spm> fta: heh. yeah, I need a LOT of filters to keeep LP email under control. stuff I need to work on/for - LP User Answers for example; vs personal project answers etc. Gets messy...
<fta> spm, same here, i have ~80 procmail rules ubuntu related
<spm> yah. fun fun fun...
<mwhudson> timblack1: ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code with all the details pls
<fta> and i tend to abuse of regexps
<timblack1> Ok, thank you mwhudson!
<fta> i wish i had a single page to monitor all my ppas/builds, i'm tired of reloading so many pages. Something with *1* line per project, all the build status in column
<fta> less texts, more icons and links
<SamB> wouldn't one line per package be better ?
<wgrant> fta: The script that generates http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ could be fairly easily altered to do that.
<fta> i mean, something between https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+ppa-packages and https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> but not 4 lines per project
<fta> just package name, version, publish date, and some rows of icons
<fta> btw, in /+ppa-packages, the Status is wrong, it's always Failures = None
 * kfogel is away: sleep
<iammyr> Hi everyone
<iammyr> i'd like to know if the custom GET method "findSimilarBugs" of the Rest API can be applied only to bugs stored in Launchpad or is it sufficient to provide info such as a list of tags (which may be taken from bugs stored anywhere) to retrieve similar Launchpad-stored bugs.
<iammyr> That is..I have an external dataset and I'd like to link my bugs to Launchpad's ones, then I need to search in there for similar bugs.
<wgrant> iammyr: I don't think you can do that now, but a feature that will be implemented soon requires that functionality.
<wgrant> So it should appear soonish.
<iammyr> do you know about other bug datasets available online which I could search for bug similar to mine?
<thekorn> hi, are there plans to update staging.lp.net? it's about 700 revisions behind edge.lp.net
<maxb> thekorn: Actually I think it isn't, it's just an artefact of the way bzr revision numbers from different branches are not comparable
<sianis> hello
<sianis> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-ubuntu - why do lp not update this branch?
<thekorn> maxb: ok, maybe 700 is a bit pessimistic ;) but staging is missing the ajax bits for task editing and adding comments
<thekorn> which is a good indicator to say "staging is using an old version" :)
<thekorn> ehm, maybe not, ajax for tasks is there
<maxb> Steady on, ajax commenting only landed on stable less than 24 hours ago!
<maxb> IIUC the process goes something like this: automated buildbots will merge stable into db-devel, and then promote db-devel to db-stable, which then ends up on stable at the next redeploy
<thekorn> ok, thanks maxb. staging beeing a few hours or even days behind is not a problem for me. I think I just got confused by the different revisions. So, nevermind
<iammyr> is there anyone who knows an online available and query-able bug dataset?
<iammyr> which allows to perform searches over bugs by mean, for example, of their tags?
<iammyr> I was told Launchpad can't yet allow this search
<geser> is it a bug that I get emails for comments on duplicate bugs with only the bug number in subject but no description? or was it caused by something else?
<wgrant> geser: I noticed that. I bet it's the AJAX.
<wgrant> And I think I might have seen a bug about that last week.
 * wgrant hunts.
<andv> bigjools, are you really sure not anyone wish to be emailed automatically for such things?
<andv> bigjools, I mean it won't be an high traffic spam of accepted mails
<geser> wgrant: just strange that it only happened after the bug got duped, the comments before had the description in the subject
<intellectronica> i just noticed that too
<wgrant> Bug #381559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381559 in malone "Subject should be optional when adding a comment via the API" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381559
<bigjools> freenode FTW
<andv> bigjools, did you read?
<geser> wgrant: just strange that it only happened after the bug got duped, the comments before had the description in the subject
<wgrant> geser: I shall check the code.
<wgrant> geser: Remember that edge got updated a few hours ago.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i'm not sure that's related to the subjectless comment emails, but it could be
<bigjools> andv: I did, but perhaps I don't understand what point you're making?
<andv> bigjools, why when a sync get processed only the Changed by: field is mailed?
<andv> bigjools, that's the point
<wgrant> Autosyncs suppress emails entirely, don't they?
<andv> yes
<andv> manual syncs process Changes by: field only instead
<bigjools> and you think it's appropriate to email Maintainer: as well, for manual syncs?
<andv> yes
<andv> also for automated import ones
<andv> wgrant, what do you think?
 * bigjools knows what wgrat will say
<wgrant> andv: It would be insane.
<bigjools> totally insane
<geser> wgrant: how many hours is "a few"? less than 3?
<andv> bigjools, why?
<wgrant> Insane and suicidal.
<wgrant> geser: 0800UTC, IIRC.
<wgrant> Or was it BST...
<andv> wgrant, why do you think it's insane?
<bigjools> andv: do you think that all Debian maintainers would like more LP email?
<wgrant> Debian maintainers would be correctly furious.
<geser> andv: some DD don't want even mails about Ubuntu changes to their packages and you want to mail them about every sync of their packages?
<bigjools> andv: this is why I said it should be strictly "opt-in"
<andv> bigjools, wgrant, geser: should be done as an option then like julien said
<andv> bigjools, yeah, right
<wgrant> intellectronica:
<wgrant> +            parameters: {
<wgrant> +                subject: '',
<wgrant> +                content: comment_input.get('value')
<wgrant> +            }
<andv> bigjools, I hope it will be done sooner or later
<bigjools> andv: are you happy with the dupe now?
<wgrant> intellectronica: The subject is explicitly empty, presumably to avoid that bug.
<wgrant> So it is really that bug.
<geser> andv: opt-in is ok, but opt-out is a no-go
<bigjools> andv: I hope it will be done by the end of the year
<andv> bigjools, yep, looks fine now
<andv> bigjools, sounds great ty
<andv> geser, yep
<bigjools> andv: great, thanks for your patience and understanding
<andv> bigjools, thanks to you :) feel free to close the bug
<bigjools> well it's duped, so no need :)
<intellectronica> wgrant: yeah, but that's not the problem (or at least, not where it should be fixed)
<andv> true, fine then
<intellectronica> we should identify that the subject is empty and prepare a 'Re: blah' subject
<andv> bigjools, good work and sorry for bothering
<wgrant> intellectronica: I suppose.
<bigjools> andv: no problem at all!  Thanks for the bug report, it reminded me of the problem :)
<andv> ;)
<andv> at least the report has been usefull for something
<maxb> What's the rationale for autosyncs not emails adjective-changes@ ?
<maxb> s/emails/emailing?
<wgrant> It'd be very noisy, though I'd like them to be sent.
<wgrant> This is why we have structural subscriptions.
<geser> at least after DIF it would be nice to have them on -changes
<wgrant> geser: Autosyncs don't happen after DIF.
<geser> in the past (till Jan 2006) they were announced to ubuntu-changes-auto, don't know why it stopped
<geser> true
<wgrant> geser: Ubuntu moved to Soyuz in February 2006.
<Laibsch> Can you please suggest some example scripts on how to manipulate launchpad bugs (leave comments, etc.) via the command line rather than through the web interface?  I used to have some python scripts based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples but they don't work anymore.
<wgrant> Laibsch: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<ondrej> hi
<ondrej> i would like to delete a project at launchpad
<ondrej> how can i do that?
<Laibsch> wgrant: that is a lot of nice docu
<Laibsch> but it doesn't tell me (yes, I'm stupid ;-)) how to add a comment to a bug
<Laibsch> I want something simple
<Laibsch> Are there no examples for simple stuff based on launchpadlib?
<Laibsch> I'm not expecting to be spoon-fed, but I don't want to read the complete launchpadlib docu, either
<wgrant> Laibsch: It shows you how to change the status and a couple of other things. Look at https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc for more.
<Laibsch> that's even longer
<Laibsch> and still no example
<Laibsch> I'm not complaining, but I think you understand that is not what I'm looking for
<Laibsch> it's really too complicated for me
<Laibsch> sorry
<wgrant> An example can't be given for every method and attribute. You want to get hold of a bug object, and call the appropriate method on it.
<Laibsch> I'm not expecting that
<wgrant> newMessage is the appropriate method, it appears.
<Laibsch> well, my python foo is about strong enough to take a ready-made and complete (!), working script and adapt it slightly
<Laibsch> so, I absolutely need a working example
<Laibsch> complete documentation on how to stitch everything together is nice and very important, but it won't help me :-(
<geser> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/247176/ is the main part off my very simply script to ACK sync requests
<Laibsch> cool, thanks
<Laibsch> geser: can you paste the stuff for authentication (obfuscating any sensitive data, of course)?
<geser> Laibsch: there is nothing secret in there: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/247184/ is the complete script
<Laibsch> Hey, awesome, it's working
<Laibsch> Thanks, geser!
<geser> you might want to replace EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT with STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT for testing to not manipulate real bugs
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<bac> good morning, launchpad!  i'm the designated help guy for the day, so ask your questions here.
<gnomefreak> oh that is weird, cool but weird (the new "add comment" part)
<Laibsch> geser: Every change I make is done in a single commit.  How can I collect all changes to be done at once?  Do you understand what I mean?
<wgrant> Laibsch: The Launchpad API does not have transactional behaviour.
<wgrant> All operations happen as you perform them.
<Laibsch> so, there is no way around that?
<Laibsch> I'm asking because I don't want to clutter up the webpage too much, if possible
<wgrant> What is cluttered? The activity log inlined on the bug page?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> three boxes instead of one
<wgrant> That's a bug that affects the web UI too now.
<Laibsch> the connection also doesn't become immediately clear
<wgrant> The items are meant to be grouped more aggressivel.
<Laibsch> Well, I can currently click on the right down arrow and do all of the following at once in the web UI: change project, change assignee, change status, change importance and make a comment
<gary_poster> Laibsch: no, there's not a way around it.  If you have a use case for transactions, send it to launchpad-dev.  If this is just a UI thing, that probably can be worked around--for instance, collapse the activity log, maybe?  Transactions in a RESTful system are somewhat of a big deal to implement, technically and/or philosophically, depending on the approach.
<gary_poster> Really compelling use cases would probably help us to decide to work on that.  (Alternatively, maybe you want to help on implementing this, which would need to be coordinated with the other people working on the RESTful bits)
<Laibsch> that is up to five boxes
<wgrant> Laibsch: That is going away soon.
<Laibsch> no, it's more aesthetical
<Laibsch> gary_poster: ^
<Laibsch> It does help a bit in immediately understanding changes that belong together
<Laibsch> but as wgrant said, improvements are in the pipeline
<Laibsch> the thing is, the mails I receive *do* group the changes I've made
<gary_poster> Laibsch: gotcha.  I don't know what you are doing, so my suggestions are probably naive, but that hasn't stopped me before. ;-) Maybe having a semantic summary you provide that can be expanded to see the atomic Launchpad logs would be a reasonable approach.  ...or maybe the improvements in the pipeline are sufficient. :-)
<Laibsch> It may be that I did task.lp_save too soon
<wgrant> Laibsch: Ah. If you're just setting attributes on one object, you could just delay the call to lp_save(). But that won't help you for calling methods or altering multiple objects.
<gary_poster> mm, yeah. you can group changes like that (on a single object).
 * wgrant sets the Soyuz tests running, and disappears for the evening.
<kayess> Hiya jtv :)
<jtv> hi kayess  :-)
<SamB> okay ... why the heck is this showing so many bugs for each branch?
<SamB> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jelmer/bzr-svn/0.6/+merges
<intellectronica> SamB: well, either someone linked these branches to many bugs, or it's a bug
<SamB> intellectronica: actually, I think the issue is that it's including associatins that are already merged into lp:bzr-svn
<SamB> when it should only mention *new* associations
<intellectronica> yeah, but i would think that we should only care about top-level associations
<intellectronica> it doesn't make much sense to link to merged associations, or trunk will always be linked to gazillion bugs
<intellectronica> rockstar: maybe you have a clue? ^^^
 * rockstar looks
<rockstar> Looks like it is a bug.  Luckily, that page is going to be removed in 3.0.
<rockstar> If you look at the page for those branches, they don't show those bugs.
<james_w> I filed that bug the other day
<Daviey> Is it correct that the buildd queue for amd64 = 0 and i386 is 282?!
<maxb> Daviey: You need to be aware that architecture-neutral packages are built in the i386 buildds - then it makes sense
<Daviey> ofc. :(
<zaytsev> Hello
<zaytsev> I'm trying to get grips with PPA and apparently just screwed my first upload by typing incoming in my .dput.cf
<zaytsev> Now that I've corrected the mistake dput refuses to re-upload the package since it's already uploaded...
<zaytsev> Anybody please advice
<micahg> bump the small version
<micahg> it just needs to be slightly bigger
<zaytsev> Like ~ppa1 -> ~ppa2 + debuild -S  ?
<micahg> yep :)
<zaytsev> Thanks, going to try that. I have another concern btw
<zaytsev> Now that I've uploaded the thing how do I know for which distros it's going to be built?
<zaytsev> When I type dch -i it automatically adds something like mc (2:4.7.0-pre1-1~ppa2) jaunty; urgency=low to the changelog
<micahg> ppas can only be built for ubuntu at this point AFAIK
<zaytsev> Does it mean that this package is going to be build for Jaunty?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> whatever version is specified there in the changelog
<zaytsev> micahg, sorry wrong term, I obviously meant the version of Ubuntu
<micahg> ok, np
<zaytsev> OK, now the question is whether it is possible to make it build for all supported versions at once?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> not at the moment
<micahg> usually they will either increment the ppa number for each version build
<micahg> or do ppa0.09.04, ppa0.08.10,...
<zaytsev> Aha, so I will need to redo the whole thing for Hardy / Jaunty, fair enough. Is there a switch for dch -i so that it adds entries of other dists?
<micahg> you might want to check in the #ubuntu-motu channel for that
<micahg> idk
<micahg> not even redo
<zaytsev> I'm OK with ~ppaN thing, I just want to provide Ubuntu package for every bleeding edge upstream release
<micahg> it could just be as simple as dch -i and edit the version
<micahg> and just add a changelog entry for each, backport to x
<zaytsev> Aha, I see, so I don't even need to do separate changelogs for different versions?
<micahg> zaytsev: depends if you want to change anything for the versions
<zaytsev> Nope, no changes, just make LP to rebuild the package for different versions
<micahg> then no, you can use the same changelog for everything
<micahg> you might want to note no source changes as well
<zaytsev> Cool!!! I'll give it a try! Thanks a bunch, man :-)
<zaytsev> Oh great =( now I screwed things up because it deleted orig.tar.gz :(
<zaytsev> This packaging thing is so unbelievably complicated for a poor humble RH packager
<LarstiQ> awww :)
 * LarstiQ reads backlog
<LarstiQ> zaytsev: what do you find complicated?
<zaytsev> Could someone please clarify whether *always* I need to do debuild -S -sa everytime I upload a package or I will have to do  debuild -S  after the first successful upload?
<zaytsev> The orig.tar.gz of the package I'm trying to rebuild is not in the repos.
<LarstiQ> zaytsev: in general, -sa on he first upload of that upstream version, -sd after (or not supply anything and let it detect it)
<zaytsev> LarstiQ, thanks! It finally accepted my fist package. I will try -sd on the next upload (for a different Ubuntu version)
<LarstiQ> zaytsev: you can also just leave it off, is what I do
<SamB> hmm ... it seems like it would be a good idea for launchpad to prod high-priority bugs that haven't been touched in months?
<LarstiQ> SamB: janitor?
<SamB> what does that do?
<zaytsev> Uhm, how it is going to detect whether I already uploaded it or not? I've missed -sa last time and it didn't complain on upload but I received a rejection email afterwards
<zaytsev> LarstiQ, actually it is the number of the control files and strange helper utilities that scares me so much.
<SamB> when I say "prod", I mean roughly "add a comment reminding the subscribers how long this bug has gone unresolved without comment at >=high priority"
<zaytsev> We only have a single SPEC file and rpmrebuild -bs. This produces an SRPM file which can be then uploaded to a Koji farm via the web interface
<LarstiQ> zaytsev: for the basics you only need debian/rules and debian/control
<zaytsev> I understand. But it's a whole new world, and it's very different
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ> zaytsev: reading the Debian policy might enlighten parts of that world
<zaytsev> Oh yeah
<zaytsev> The Intrepid upload was successful
 * bac -> lunch
<mrooney> sinzui: hey, I saw your reply on the blueprints subscription. is there a particular weekend time you are available to mentor me on IRC or something?
<sinzui> mrooney: no particular one. This weekend is fine, I hack on my own launchpad agenda on weekends.
<mrooney> sinzui: cool! I wonder how easy it is to clean up some of UI stuff as well, and have ajax changes to milestones and such
<mrooney> though if that is already targeted for 3.0 it may not be as important
<sinzui> mrooney: The order of magnetude form simple to hard is text change, TAL/METAL change, View Change, Model/adapter change, schema change, ajax change
<sinzui> mrooney: It would be nice have some ajax operations on milestone listings and the owner of a project may want to create a milestone directly on the bug page.
<mrooney> sinzui: so there is that list of like 8 things, Milestone, Driver, Approver, et cetera, with edit buttons next to each if you have permissions
<sinzui> no
<mrooney> no?
<mrooney> I mean if you visit the blueprint page
<sinzui> Oh yeah, that is insane
<sinzui> either that page needs the inline edit widget everywhere or they should be moved to a single edit page.
<sinzui> both actually
<sinzui> since we want everything editable inline, then a single page for browsers we do not support
<sinzui> mrooney: Adding an inline widget requires exposing blueprints to API first (because our AJAX talks over REST)
<mrooney> I see
<mrooney> one possibility is to kill the individual edit pages, and replace the "edit" button with their respective drop-down / text field
<mrooney> so one that page, if I have permissions, all those fields are editable at the same time, with a save button or something
<sinzui> mrooney: exposing API means annotating the classes and methods that should be public, and adding a test to prove it works. It is not hard, but is best done in several small branches as needed
<days_of_ruin> I am trying to set up automatic exports of translations to a bzr branch that is owned by me, I set it up yesterday and AFAIK it hasn't updated it with the translation files.
<sinzui> mrooney: we do not want a separate implementation that requires differnt rules to code. There is nothing to share in that approch
<mrooney> I see yes, ajax is probably optimal
<mrooney> days_of_ruin: it runs at the same time every day, if it hasn't been 24 hours perhaps it didn't occur yet?
<days_of_ruin> mrooney, what time of the day does it run?
<mrooney> that, I don't know
<zaytsev> Hmm... Could someone please advise whether it is possible to rely on the packages from backports in builders
<zaytsev> I badly need debhelper 7 on hardy, because otherwise dh_install fails :(
<micahg> zaytsev: you can check where your ppa looks for its sources
<micahg> *change
<zaytsev> Wow
<zaytsev> Sounds interesting
<zaytsev> micahg, how would I do that?
<micahg> zaytsev: Edit Dependencies on your ppa home page
<zaytsev> Cool!!! Thanks
<zaytsev> I'll have another try
<cody-somerville> Is there a bugzilla launchpad plugin for bugzilla 3.4?
<synic> Is there a way to manually expire bugs that are inactive for a certain amount of time?
<synic> (but in bulk)
<fta> cody-somerville, iirc, it stopped there: mozilla 481161
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 481161 in Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues "enable launchpad plugin for bugzilla.mozilla.org" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481161
<cody-somerville> fta, hmm?
<fta> cody-somerville, well, that was the answer from bugzilla devs (and mozilla heads jumped in), but maybe it exists as a 3rd party thingy, no idea
<cody-somerville> fta, There is a bugzilla launchpad plugin
<fta> yep, but last time i spoke to the bugzilla devs, they didn't want it.
<cody-somerville> fta, I'm not really interested if th bugzilla devs want to use it or not
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> I want to know if there is a download for the 3.4 branch of bugzilla
<cody-somerville> I see a download for 3.2 and 3.0
<fta> ok, then nm, i don't know. i should not have tried to answer
<cody-somerville> fta, I wouldn't say that. I greatly appreciate your attempt.
<mwhudson> woo inline commenting
<wgrant> mwhudson: It's a bit broken, though.
<mwhudson> is it?
<wgrant> But the main one is fixed in devel.
<wgrant> The comments have an empty subject, which makes emails very confusing and hard to read.
<james_w> cody-somerville: I thought it was included in 3.4
<wgrant> And the UI makes me sad.
<mwhudson> ah
<fta> hu? inline commenting? like in google codereview?
<mwhudson> fta: probably not, adding a bug comment doesn't reload the page now
<fta> oh, ok
<wgrant> Google Code's inline review commenting is pretty awesome.
<fta> yeah, i like it too.
#launchpad 2009-08-05
<intellectronica> wgrant: i've landed a fix for the empty subjects, should be on edge after the next daily rollout
<intellectronica> and the ui is also being worked on, should see some serious improvements in the next few days
<intellectronica> cody-somerville: iirc there isn't because after that the plugin became part of the mozilla codebase
<cody-somerville> intellectronica, do I need to go through the same process to register enabled bugzilla instances?
<intellectronica> cody-somerville: process? unless i'm forgetting something, the only thing that can be done on LP is resetting existing watches, to make sure they update again using the plugin, no?
<cody-somerville> The launchpad bugzilla plugin allowed for comment sharing
<mac9416> Hello, on the Confirm your OpenPGP Key page I keep getting this error: "Launchpad could not verify your signature: (7, 9, 'No public key')"
<mac9416> I have no idea what that means :-
<mac9416> :-(
<thumper> mac9416: is your public key on a public keyserver?
<mac9416> Yes, I sent it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<MT-> mac9416: did you add it to your profile?
<wgrant> Make sure you signed the message with the right key.
<MT-> probably a dumb question...
<mac9416> I think it said so "A message has been sent to mac9416@keryxproject.org.           To confirm the key 4096R/F5F81AFB is yours,           follow the link inside.         "
<wgrant> A lot of people end up signing it with the wrong key.
<mac9416> I htink maybe that's what I'm doing.
<mac9416> I'm not sure how to specify which key to sighn with, though,
<MT-> wgrant: that's why I have one key for all 5 email accounts :P
<mac9416> gpg --clearsign ~/clearsign apparently signs with the wrong key
<mac9416> But I'm not sure how to specify which one to use
<wgrant> mac9416: --default-key, I think.
<mac9416> gpg --default-key <ID> ?
<mac9416> mac9416@mac9416-laptop:~/devel$ gpg --default-key F5F81AFB/gpg: Go ahead and type your message ...
<mac9416> :-P
<poolie> thumper: is there a bug for the whitespace probelm or should i file one?
<poolie> mac9416: -u isn't it?
<mac9416> I just deleted one of the keys, so it doesn't matter now :-D
<poolie> heh
<thumper> poolie: it is a tricky problem
<thumper> poolie: file a new one and I'll think about it
<poolie> to decide whether to fix it, or to work out how to fix it?
<mac9416> Hey, guys, it finally validated, though I'm not sure why :-)
<thumper> poolie: yes :)
<poolie> snort, just noticed the pie chart again
<poolie> thumper: it's bug 382561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382561 in launchpad-code "code review page breaks copy & paste" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382561
<poolie> i think you should bump it up, it's a pretty bad problem for reviewing python code
<thumper> poolie: I was going to move the diff rendering to be like loggerheads
<poolie> to be ajaxy?
<thumper> so no incrementing line numbers
<thumper> no
<thumper> just how it shows diffs#
<poolie> mm
<poolie> can you change it to just be a <pre> block with regular spaces?
<thumper> bad idea?
<poolie> i think that will unbreak copy & paste
<poolie> i'll look
<thumper> no
<thumper> I don't think it will
<thumper> poolie: it has spaces
<thumper> poolie: if we want to keep line numbers, I have another idea though
<thumper> I'll try it out later
<poolie> i don't care about line numbers in the diff
<poolie> if they were the line numbers in the *file* that would be a bit more interesting but it's still for me very meh compared to getting the indenting right
<thumper> poolie: well the indentation is right for the display
<thumper> the problems are pasting into the comment
<poolie> right
<poolie> but that's a pretty common thing to do
<thumper> it seems to be a problem with firefox, not what we display
<thumper> the spaces are there
<thumper> but cutting from firefox does something strange
<thumper> I can't fix that :)
 * thumper tries Konq
<thumper> huh
<thumper> well whaddya know
<thumper> Konq gets it right
<thumper> firefox stuffs it up
<poolie> btw i'm really liking the overall code review experience
<poolie> i'm glad we started dogfooding
<thumper> poolie: nice
<thumper> poolie: I do want it slicker though
<thumper> but it is coming along
<ianto> I'm receiving timeout errors in launchpad:  (Error ID: OOPS-1313B588)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1313B588
<ianto> When I try to load this page: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<ianto> Happens on both edge and the standard server
<thumper> ianto: hmm, seems to be timing out getting the locations of the members
<thumper> ianto: I'll make sure it gets passed on
<ianto> thumper: OK thanks :-)
<mwhudson> !!
<mwhudson> mischan
<MT->  /help
<thekorn> hi, can anybody please explain to me why I get "You are not Allowed here" when I try to access: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=couchdb
<spm> thekorn: one of the ppa's that comes up is private. my 2c guess is that's a rather spectacular bug. Can you pls lodge accordingly?
<thekorn> spm, ok, I'll file a bug, is soyuz the correct target for this report?
<spm> thekorn: hmmm. not sure, file against launchpad would be my advice. it'll get sorted from there.
<thekorn> spm, ok, thank you
<poolie> spm, bac, or someone - please approve the ~bzr-windows mailing list
<poolie> but if something's on fire it can wait.
<spm> poolie: approved
<poolie> thanks dude
<poolie> spm, do you know if there's a reason why lists need special approval?
<ball> Wouldn't it make sense, when I click on the 'Bugs' tab, for there to be a prominent list of bugs that I have filed?
<dreamcat4> Hi. A question about Personal Package Archives (PPA)
<dreamcat4> I created one yesterday at https://launchpad.net/~dreamcat4/+archive/ppa
<dreamcat4> And all i get is a message saying "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."
<bigjools> dreamcat4: what were you expecting?
<noodles775> It looks like the help link from there is not so helpful?
<noodles775> ie. it doesn't help you upload packages which would be dreamcat4's next steps.
<wgrant> I'm sure it used to.
<dreamcat4> Well, it says in the documentation that I should wait for a couple of hours for the PPA's  Sugning Key to be generated.
<dreamcat4> (Signing Key)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading it is now, a few pages along.
<bigjools> There's a link on how to upload packages
<dreamcat4> Which will then be displayed on the page.
<dreamcat4> That hasn't happened yet. The page could perhaps say "I'm still generating your signing key" of "not ready yet".
<wgrant> noodles775: I guess there are probably other upload instructions there that those without launchpad.Edit can't see.
 * wgrant forgets.
 * bigjools edits the wiki page to include a link to the uploading section
<dreamcat4> This is, i DID upload some packages shortly after creating the PPA
<dreamcat4> Upload seemed to be successful (no errors reported).
<bigjools> dreamcat4: how long ago?
<noodles775> wgrant: yep, so did I.
<bigjools> dreamcat4: you should get an email confirming it was accepted
<dreamcat4> About 16 hours
<dreamcat4> No emails recieved
<bigjools> ok that means you've either not signed the upload, or signed it with a key that LP doesn't know aboutg
<noodles775> bigjools: I just noticed the channel title: "PPA builders getting stuck"
<wgrant> noodles775: Can you confirm locally? My good laptop is flat and the power cord is in the office...
 * noodles775 checks the template.
<dreamcat4> Personally I suspect that because of low entropy on the Virtual Machines, it's still generating the PGP Key.
<bigjools> noodles775: yes, it's an apt bug
<dreamcat4> But i have no way to check up on that, do I?
<bigjools> dreamcat4: yes, it can be slow sometimes, but 16 hours is plenty
<bigjools> dreamcat4: it also doesn't generate a key until you upload your first package
<dreamcat4> I did sign my upload, with a valid Key
<wgrant> dreamcat4: the archive key is separate from upload acceptance, and is not generated in a VM.
<bigjools> dreamcat4: well double check that you let LP know about your key and associated it with your LP account
<dreamcat4> thanks
<bigjools> dreamcat4: LP doesn't email when it doesn't know who the signer is, to prevent spamming the innocent
<dreamcat4> Obvously this is the first time I have tried to upload packages
<noodles775> wgrant: nope, it's the only link displayed when the PPA isn't active... the wiki must have been updated since then.
<bigjools> dreamcat4: great!  let us help you through it
<wgrant> noodles775: Ew.
<dreamcat4> thank you. I can go back to the Wiki Articles and double check my GPG  key is uploaded
<wgrant> noodles775: I guess that's what Archive Index 3.0 is for.
<noodles775> Yup :) (although updating the wiki as bigjools did is a good intermediate :) ).
 * bigjools just saved the change
<dreamcat4> Okay it appears I did upload mym gpg key to the ubuntu servers,
<dreamcat4> but I didn't notice the step (in the wiki articles) about having to associate it to my LP account
<dreamcat4> so I failed to enter the key into the dreamcat4's profile page
<dreamcat4> Thank you bigjools
<bigjools> dreamcat4: welcome
<dreamcat4> I guess the page i was reading was this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dreamcat4> and it's just such a long article.
<wgrant> The new archive index should probably replace the upload instruction line with a key addition link if there are no keys.
<dreamcat4> yeah that would be great, because there's no rejection email
<dreamcat4> i'll excuse myself now, thank you all again.
<bigjools> good point, noodles775 can you put that in your PPA design changes please and file a bug about it
 * noodles775 creates bug
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<pan1nx> is there a way to administer the launchpad.dev after installing it? some documentation?
<noodles775> pan1nx: what exactly did you want to do?
<pan1nx> well, I installed the launchpad on my desktop. playing with it. But I was wondering if there is some documentation about administering users, databases, projects, team
<pan1nx> noodles775 I am talking about the way to use the launchpad.dev not the launchpad that is online...
<noodles775> pan1nx: well, it's a development environment, so there's plenty of docs on writing tests, and doing development, but not so much for running it standalone.
<pan1nx> I can see that
<pan1nx> but there must be a way from the launchpad.net that can be used on this local copy
<pan1nx> right?
<beuno> pan1nx, there's no deployment documentation, as that's not what we want to encourage
<pan1nx> aha, ok...that makes sense :D
<pan1nx> thanks beuno for sharing this info
<ryanakca> Is there an email interface to the answer tracker?
<LarstiQ> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> LarstiQ: Replying to an answer email should work?  I know of https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface , but I can't seem to find the details to the answer tracker's interface
<LarstiQ> ryanakca: replying to an answer email works
<LarstiQ> it's almost solely the way I interface with the answer tracker
<ryanakca> OK
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<fta> cprov, wgrant: is it possible to kill the builds that have been running for more than 1 day? (bug 408001)... i386  83 builds waiting in queue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408001 in launchpad-buildd "Builders stuck when downloading lots of build-deps" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408001
<SteveA> kiko: hi!
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> SteveA, got the report to write up, just stuck with some trivialities but almost finished
<cprov> fta: we could kill them but the job will get stuck in some other build
<cprov> fta: Adam is working on it, AFAIK, let me check.
<fta> cprov, i just asked because it's blocking other builds
<cprov> fta: yes, yes, it was marked *critical* for that reason.
<fta> and people are starting to get angry about me ;)
<SteveA> kiko-fud: cool.  do you have time for a short phone call?
<synic> Is there a way to manually expire bugs that are inactive for a certain amount of time?  I'd like to expire a lot of the old bugs in our project
<deryck> synic, by manually expire, what do you mean?  Do you mean you want to set a group of bugs to Invalid faster than the 60 days used by the auto-expiring feature?
<kfogel> bac: any idea why the error at the end of this attempt to build and install launchpadlib?
<kfogel> https://pastebin.canonical.com/20826/
<rockstar> kfogel, you probably need to install lazr.restfulclient
<kfogel> rockstar: check back in the transcript -- it tries to install  lazr.restfulclient itself!
<rockstar> leonardr, any clue? ^^
<leonardr> CHECKING
<leonardr> kfogel, i don't know what's causing that, but i'm actually about to get rid of that code
<leonardr> so you might just wait a while and it might go away
<kfogel> leonardr: so if I want to try writing API-using scripts right now, what's my best course?
<leonardr> kfogel: is the launchpadlib in the python-launchpadlib package not working?
<kfogel> leonardr: didn't even try that, I was just using trunk.  I take it that was a bad idea? :-)
<leonardr> not a bad idea, but if you just want to write scirpts python-launchpadlib is better
<kfogel> leonardr: so my usual philosophy for projects I'm involved with is to run trunk.  If I install python-launchpadlib now, and later you fix trunk, will The Right Thing happen if I then build and install trunk?
<kfogel> I.e., it will shadow the packaged version?
<leonardr> kfogel: yeah, it should
<kfogel> leonardr: ok.  Hmmm.  So I installed python-launchpadlib, but it looks like maybe I'm paying for my habit of installing bzr from trunk?  see https://pastebin.canonical.com/20828/
<leonardr> kfogel: whoa, yeah
<leonardr> ask around in #bzr maybe
<bac> kfogel: i just saw your question about lplib.  you got it answered?
<kfogel> bac: it's exploded into a yak shaving festival involving multiple IRC channels, but yes, thanks.
<bac> umm, yaks
<krow> Question... moving a mailing list to Launchpad...
<krow> Who should I talk too?  (Last time I just askd statik and he made it happen)
<bac> leonardr: ^^
<leonardr> krow: you're not migrating the archives or anything, right, you just want the mailing list to happen on launchpad?
<leonardr> krow: you can register a team (https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam) and then create a mailing list for it. once it's approved, the team members can subscribe
<POX> please, please, please implement a feature to unsubscribe from a bug, I created a patch that fixes #199014 in my package (pypar2) more than a year ago and I'm spammed by launchpad since then
<micahg> POX: you can unsubscribe from a bug on the bug page
<POX> not if subscribed it manually
<POX> i.e. I'm a "bug contact" for pypar2
<POX> s/if subscribed/if you didn't subscribe/
<POX> pypar2 is marked as "Fix released" since 2008-03 or so, I don't care about other packages or status changes
<POX> great, yet another "Branch linked" email (/me unmarks "I want to receive these notifications by e-mail." checkbox in pypar2's bug page)
<slayton> is there anyway to setup a ppa to _not_ build lpia builds?
<maxb> slayton: Not the PPA, no, but a source package can specify which architectures it is to be built for
<slayton> maxb, I'm guessing its possible to specify i386 and amd64 while excluding lpia
<maxb> Although, hmm.
<maxb> I have a feeling it'll still try to be built on lpia, because of a misfeature of the debian package format ensuring that you need to unpack the source package to tell whether it's supposed to build on a given architecture
<kfogel> I'm on https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib following the setup instructions, but got this error:
<kfogel> https://pastebin.canonical.com/20829/
<kfogel> (I have done 'sudo aptitude install python-launchpadlib' already)
<slayton> maxb, hmm... oh well then I just won't worry about it
<kfogel> Looks like I'm missing lazr.restfulclient... but then why did python-launchpadlib install successfully?
<leonardr> kfogel: python-launchpadlib is an old version of launchpadlib before we split most of the code out into lazr.restfulclient
<kfogel> leonardr: thank you.  I kind of need to use launchpadlib; I guess I'm going to do hacks like the one jml just put on wiki page until this is all sorted out.  Is there a definite sorting-out under way, do you know?
<leonardr> kfogel: yes, for anything you might consider a sorting-out, it is under way
<kfogel> leonardr: :-)
<mac9416> Hello, is it possible to withdraw a merge proposal?
<kfogel> mac9416: can you hit the delete icon next to its title?
<kfogel> mac9416: (is there one?)
<kfogel> mac9416: which proposal?
<mac9416> Um, I'll try and find that button :-P
<mac9416> kfogel, https://code.launchpad.net/~mac9416/keryx/trunk/+merge/9691
<kfogel> mac9416: I probably see different buttons than you see, but do you see any way to delete it?
<mac9416> Got it. I edited the status to be "rejected." That got it. Thanks
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<jcastro> I need to correct the URL of a code import, any ideas how to do that?
<jcastro> <--- totally forgot and can't seem to find out how
<krow> leonardr: migrating the archives
<leonardr> krow: ah, in that case i suggest asking statik for help again. at least he should be able to point you in the right direction
<leonardr> jcastro: is yours the pytrainer one?
<leonardr> you should be able to edit it from here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pytrainer/mirror
<leonardr> if not, ask a launchpad question with the details
<jcastro> leonardr, nope I just wanted to change f-spot from the old svn import to a git one
<leonardr> jcastro: unfortunately i have to run, maybe someone else can help you :(
<mwhudson> jcastro: just request a new import, we don't have a sensible way of converting between different import sources
<mwhudson> (it's a hard problem)
<jcastro> mwhudson, ok that'll do, thanks for the help.
#launchpad 2009-08-06
<Ursinha> spm, hi :)
<spm> Ursinha: heyo!
<Ursinha> oops, wrong channel
<Ursinha> :P
<anacrolix> greets
<anacrolix> is this the right place if i'm having trouble with source packages on launchpad?
<wgrant> anacrolix: Possibly. Ask the question and you'll be redirected if not.
<anacrolix> when i upload my source package, the diff.gz is being modified, or isn't the one i uploaded, after i've removed a gcc (>=4.4) line from the build-depends
<wgrant> anacrolix: The .diff.gz isn't being modified. What gives you this idea?
<anacrolix> well when i view it from the launchpad site, the gcc 4.4 is back in the build-depends, and the build fails becoz of it
<anacrolix> but when i dput it, it didn't contain that
<wgrant> anacrolix: You didn't try to dput the same version number twice, did you?
<wgrant> Are you sure you're looking at the right version?
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't mutate uploaded files like that, so it's probably something else.
<anacrolix> alright i'll triple check (already double checked), perhaps there's some browser caching shenanigans or something
<noodles775> Hi poolie, I forgot to mention, I updated the PPA mock with your comments: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Soyuz/PPAUI
<noodles775> I've integrated the timeline with the latest-uploads (as otherwise it would have been duplicating some of the info). See what you think anyway.
<poolie> k
<poolie> noodles775: is there any general policy or plan for when to use portlets in ui 3?
<noodles775> poolie: yes, quite specific actually
 * noodles775 finds the link
<poolie> i'd say basically that looks good
<poolie> very good
<noodles775> Does the page have actions that create objects or notifications, does
<noodles775>       it have a subscriber's list, does it have notification (events) to
<noodles775>       show recent activity?
<noodles775> From: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/UI/Conversion
<noodles775> Thanks!
<poolie> there's a couple of things i mentioned before, maybe after you mentioned this
<poolie> the link text "How do I use ..."
<poolie> and that you should be clear, i think, that ppa:cprov only works on karmic
<poolie> "27 packages are included in this PPA for your system" -- i don't know what you mean by "for your system"
<noodles775> Yes, I forgot to include the note on the image that the text only display that if the user is using karmic.
<poolie> why not just delete that, it seems redundant with the list below
<noodles775> Hmm... for your Ubuntu 9.10 system.
<noodles775> True.
<poolie> i really like the notifications
<poolie> you may need to modify the changelog entries a bit to make them fit in there.
<noodles775> Great! (it was your input that created it ;) ).
<noodles775> Yes, perhaps truncated with a link... we'll have to see how it fits.
<noodles775> BTW: Thanks for all your input inte LP3-0 generally, looking at the list, you're becoming the main source of input :)
<poolie> ok, that conversion page makes sense and it looks like it fits what you're doing
<poolie> thanks, i hope it helps
<noodles775> It does indeed.
<poolie> it looks like it's going well
<poolie> so as i mentioned on the other thing
<poolie> i'm a bit concerned that two columns plus portlets will be unwieldy on the little netbooks kids use these days ;-)
<poolie> your mockup would probably scroll horizontally even on my fairly oldfashioned x series thinkpad
<noodles775> I'm not 100%, but I think YUI grid might even collapse the two columns into one when there is not enough space.
<poolie> oh, wow
<poolie> ok
<noodles775> I'm not sure, I just noticed that happening when I was playing with a different mock. We should try to ensure it does something sensible though.
<poolie> overly wide layouts was a big annoyance in lp 1.x
<poolie> probably before your time here
 * wgrant has nearly forgotten was 0.0 was like.
<noodles775> yes, I wonder if it's worth a general email to lp-dev on the topic?
<noodles775> I'm *guessing* (as it was before my time) that they were table-based columns, which wouldn't fold.
 * noodles775 checks yui grid examples.
<poolie> good night
<lifeless> ciao
<noodles775> Night poolie
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<jcastro> Any admins around? I created lp.net/communitycouncil, but then set the team as maintainer, and I forgot to set the flag to make them use lp as a bug tracker.
<jcastro> (we're trying to make it so people can file bugs against the community council
<sinzui> jcastro: What will communitycoucil and the tech board be producing? I do not understand why they are projects
<stas> hi, what does it mean when my package in ppa says "dependency wait" ?
<Daviey> stas: Are you building a version of one of the build deps?
<stas> Daviey: I'm trying to build a backport
<stas> so this means that the dependency is unavailable and I have to review the deps?
<Daviey> stas: possibly/probably
<Daviey> stas: Is it a MANUAL wait?
<stas> MANUAL means set by me?
<Daviey> stas: I'm not exactly sure, but there are two types of "dependency wait", manual and auto
<Daviey> manual means it won't resolve, and you need to fire a rebuild
<Daviey> auto seems to trigger the rebuild, if the build dep is awaiting building in your PPA
<Daviey> I'm not exactly sure, that is just my experience
<stas> than it's an auto and I have to review the depends of the package
<stas> thank you Daviey
<jcastro> sinzui, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingCommunityProblems
<sinzui> understood
<sinzui> jcastro: Do you need me to change anything on the project as I approve them?
<jcastro> well normally I set it right and then hand it off to that team, but I messed it up this time.
<sinzui> jcastro: I think we do need an admin or member of the council to set official bugs and answers
<jcastro> yeah
<geser> a question about LP API: what's the difference between a source_package and a distribution_source_package? looking at +apidoc I couldn't figure out yet, when the former is used and when the later
<jml> geser, a source_package could be better named 'distro_series_source_package'
<jml> geser, it's specifically tied to a release of a distribution.
<jml> geser, whereas a distribution_source_package is more general.
<jcastro> mrevell, around?
<mrevell> hey jcastro I am
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> I need help with a little fire
<mrevell> Sure, what's up?
<jcastro> I need an admin or someone to set this project to use lp bugs and answers: https://launchpad.net/communitycouncil
<mrevell> herb: can you help jcastro? ^^^^^
<herb> mrevell: after the meeting? optionally check in with mthaddon who *may* have time now.
<herb> though I can't speak for him.
<mthaddon> jcastro: I can do that for you
<jcastro> mthaddon, that would be great! Thanks mrevell and herb!
<mthaddon> jcastro: ok, done
<jcastro> thanks!
<mrevell> thanks guys :)
<sladen> what happened to the Launchpad CSS semi-recently that has made scrolling/pageup/pagedowining impossible
<Magilum> I'm trying to build a java package in my PPA; however, the build fails because the build system installs an openjdk JRE and sun-java JDK. Is there any way to fix this? I have java-sdk in my build depends, but I guess that isn't specific enough?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<maxb> Magilum: This suggests a problem with your Build-Depends line. Please provide a paste of your Build-Depends(-Indep) and a link to the PPA package buildlog - thanks!
<jcfp> is there any way to password protect a ppa?
<bigjools> jcfp: yes, private PPAs, but you need to pay
<jcfp> bummer
<bigjools> unless you mean something else?
<maxb> You get what you pay for - if you don't pay in money you pay in making your packages available to anyone who wants them. Seems fair :-)
<jcfp> bigjools: tx for your answer
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> jcfp: out of interest, what are you looking to do?
<jcfp> bigjools: using ppa for unreleased alphas of a program I package
<Magilum> maxb: Nope, it's a known bug in Soyuz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/243779/+viewstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243779 in soyuz "ppa: build dependencies resolved inconsistently" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jcfp> although their svn is public, I don't fancy loads of complaints from joe average after installing it the easy way
<bigjools> I doubt that would be a problem
<jcfp> probably not but my time is already extremely limited
<maxb> Magilum: How come all the builds in that PPA are showing as successful, then?
<bigjools> well unless you advertise your PPA... and you can mark it as alpha in the description
<maxb> Magilum: And that bug report is marked as Invalid
<jcfp> bigjools: fair enough, that just gave me some good ideas, tx for your time
<Magilum> maxb: Okay, have it your way... my Build-Depends line is "java-sdk,ant" and my build log is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29963122/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.i2p_0.7.6-rtc1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> Magilum: sorry, should have asked for a link to the ppa as well
<Magilum> maxb: https://launchpad.net/~tedks/+archive/ppa
<Magilum> maxb: so what's actually going on, if not the Soyuz bug?
<maxb> Well, it's installing packages that satisfy java-sdk. Problem is that there's nothing which ensures that ant will execute with the java install installed to satisfy java-sdk
<Magilum> The problem seems to be that it's installing an SDK and a runtime from different java versions.
<maxb> Or rather, that it's installing a SDK and two runtimes
<Magilum> So, how does my build-dep line cause that?
<Magilum> do I have to depend on a specific jdk and jre?
<maxb> Well, from intrepid, the thing to do would be to depend on default-jdk
<maxb> For hardy, I think you might have to pick one
<Magilum> Is that how Debian handles it now too?
<maxb> yes
<Magilum> alright, I'll try that and see if it works.
<EspadaV8> hi, i've just been looking over the lp site and checking out the import options, but noticed it's only possible to import from svn:// or http(s):// for subversion
<EspadaV8> however, neither of this options are available for my repo
<EspadaV8> the only way is via svn+ssh://
<EspadaV8> is it likely that it would be possible to upload an svnadmin dump at some point?
<EspadaV8> (or some other way)
<beuno> EspadaV8, is this a one-time import you want to do?
<EspadaV8> yeah
<beuno> EspadaV8, then I think it's better to do a local conversion with bzr-svn
<EspadaV8> i've currently got a set up that only i can checkout of, but i want to move it to a hosted site (like lp/sf.net/google code)
<beuno> and then just push the branch up to launchpad
<beuno> imports are usually better for recuring mirroring
<EspadaV8> ah, ok
<EspadaV8> yeah, i don't want it mirrored at all
<EspadaV8> i'm basically moving everything
<EspadaV8> i've not use bzr before, or git, or any dvcs, so i'm just seeing what's available atm
<LarstiQ> EspadaV8: you'll want the bzr-svn plugin then
<days_of_ruin> I am trying to delete a series  and I get this area:  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<days_of_ruin> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<days_of_ruin> Thanks for your patience.
<days_of_ruin> *Error*
<Darxus> How do I change which bug a bug is a duplicate of?
<LarstiQ> Darxus: undupe it first
<Darxus> LarstiQ: Thanks, how?
<Darxus> Ahh, think I got it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/50108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50108 in malone "Not obvious how to remove a bug's duplicate marking" [Medium,Triaged]
<Darxus> Er, no.
<Darxus> There we go.  I have to click update description, then mark as duplicate, then change what it's a duplicate of.
<Darxus> Suboptimal :)
<days_of_ruin> Can an admin delete the 0.6 series for rssn?
<allenap> abentley: Hi. Can you try branching lp:~jelmer/trac-launchpad-migrator/merge? I get told it's not a branch, yet the web UI thinks it is.
<abentley> allenap: The web UI says "This branch has not been pushed to yet".
<allenap> abentley: Oh yes! I guess he must have erased it, because there is a merge proposal for it with diff. Thanks, sorry for not spotting that before.
<abentley> allenap: It looks like it was created with "bzr send" but something went wrong before the branch got filled out.
<allenap> abentley: Okay. I'll ask Jelmer to push them instead.
<kfogel> Sanity check: Launchpad bugs can receive bug reports by email from people who are not registered in Launchpad, right?
 * kfogel thinks so, but wants to be certain
<kfogel> oh, no, apparently not
<kfogel>     *
<kfogel>       From address: the address from which you send the email must be registered in your Launchpad account.
<kfogel> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<LarstiQ> isn't that if you want to send commands?
<LarstiQ> which you also need to gpg sign?
<LarstiQ> but maybe also want to prevent comment spam, hmm
<kfogel> LarstiQ: I think it's for all email commands, including "create a new bug"
<LarstiQ> kfogel: oh, creating new bugs certainly
<kfogel> LarstiQ: hmmm.  I had hoped launchpad.net/test was a test project anyone could use to experiment with these things, but apparently not
<LarstiQ> kfogel: you're in the realm I as a user know little about
<kfogel> LarstiQ: this GPG-signing, hmm... I mean, to prevent the vast majority of spam, it's sufficient to just insist on a certain command in every mail, like " launchpad-real-human: yes" or whatever
<kfogel> GPG is such huge overhead for most people.
<LarstiQ> maybe I'm wrong
<abentley> kfogel: You can test mail handling on staging.
<kfogel> abentley: thanks
<kfogel> abentley: gary had implied to me it might not work
<abentley> kfogel: All mail on staging gets redirected into one IMAP folder, which you can check.
<gary_poster> sorry, I didn't know that kfogel!  cool.
<kfogel> abentley: this is about bug manipulation
<abentley> kfogel: Yes, that's what I gathered.
<AlanBell> evening all. I am trying to mark bug 304702 as also affecting alfresco-community, but it is telling me alfresco-community isn't a project
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304702 in rhino "E4X not work with rhino" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304702
<AlanBell> oh, hang on
<AlanBell> user error
<AlanBell> sorry. "also affects distribution" for packages
<sigmonsays> I'm trying to use txamqp deb repo and can't figure out where to find the GPG key used to sign the packages...
<sigmonsays> of course it's not in the docs
<sigmonsays> cause who would do that!
<spm> sigmonsays: https://edge.launchpad.net/~txamqpteam/+archive/ppa <== where it says "signing key"?
<sigmonsays> Hrm. How did u find that :)
<spm> sigmonsays: :-) 1. I know from longish experience, and 2. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<wgrant> Bug #277354 is probably relevant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277354 in soyuz "ppa apache index should link back to launchpad" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277354
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<sigmonsays> man -- nothing but trouble
<sigmonsays> is it me or is the key server dead?  apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  EF0CEEF2  just hangs....
<sigmonsays> woot got it
#launchpad 2009-08-07
<poolie> the bzr bugs page on staging is timing out with https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1314S226
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1314S226
<poolie> repeatedly
<thumper> poolie: oh no
<thumper> poolie: I don't think that oops has been synced yet
<thumper> poolie: I'll take a look
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i'm not blocked on it (anymore) i was just going to try somethnig
<poolie> however, if it might be worth investigating.
<thumper> mwhudson: do you know how we check the SSH keys from the smart server?
<mwhudson> thumper: xmlrpc
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79261
<thumper> mwhudson: does the xmlrpc check the keyserver?
<thumper> mwhudson: or does it just use what is in the DB?
<mwhudson> thumper: keyserver?
<mwhudson> thumper: are you confusing gpg and ssh keys?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> damn
<thumper> mwhudson: any ideas about the above question?
<thumper> wgrant: you don't use windows at all do you?
<mwhudson> thumper: not really, his account on launchpad looks ok so i guess that his key isn't being presented over ssh for whatever reason
<thumper> mwhudson: that is what I figured too
 * thumper runs to lunch
<wgrant> thumper: I used it last night for the first time in months to test my app in IE8, so not really.
<thumper> poolie: that timeout seems to be a table locking problem
<Magnun> Hi, I have a doubt about importing translations from a brunch, can anyone help me?
<Ursinha> danilos, are you hiding?
<Magnun> anyone?
<thumper> Magnun: the translation guys tend to work European time
<thumper> Magnun: and danilos is one, jtv is another
<Magnun> oh, thanks anyway!
<Magnun> and I'm sorry! I didn't know
<thumper> Magnun: np
<thumper> Magnun: what are your doubts?
<thumper> Magnun: not that I could help much
<thumper> Magnun: but I can listen
<Magnun> thumper: It's a simple question
<thumper> shoot
<Magnun> thumper: I've uploaded some .po files a cupple of days ago and it still marked as "Needs Review"
<thumper> Magnun: ah, I think someone needs to review the import files, and I feel it is probably danilos, jtv or henning that does that
<Magnun> thumper: But I don't know If I'm supposed to review it or someone at lauchpad will review it
<thumper> Magnun: some LP person is supposed to review it
<Magnun> thumper: hum... I've searched everywhere thinking that I was missing something XD
<thumper> sorry for the confusion
<Magnun> thumper: No problem
<Magnun> I'll wait a cupple of days more
<Magnun> Thanks for the explanation!
<thumper> ok
<bd_> is it me or is launchpad very slow tonight? :/
<mwhudson> other people have been complaining
<days_of_ruin> After trying several times I still can't delete a series ;_;
<thumper> days_of_ruin: for which project?
<days_of_ruin> thumper, https://launchpad.net/rssn
<thumper> days_of_ruin: and what is your launchpad id?
<days_of_ruin> freshapplepy
<thumper> ok
<thumper> as maintainer you should be able to
<thumper> lets take a look
<thumper> days_of_ruin: which series are you trying to delete?
<days_of_ruin> 0.6
<thumper> days_of_ruin: if you go to https://launchpad.net/rssn/0.6 do you see a small bin next to the text "Rss Notify 0.6 series"?
<days_of_ruin> yes and when I click it I get the confirmation page...
<days_of_ruin> and then this:
<days_of_ruin> Please try again
<days_of_ruin> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<days_of_ruin> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<days_of_ruin> Thanks for your patience.
<thumper> heh
<mwhudson> ugh
<thumper> days_of_ruin: ok, can I get you to try again?
<days_of_ruin> I have tried several times yesterday and today.
<thumper> days_of_ruin: we are having some load balancing issues at this very moment
<thumper> days_of_ruin: oh, you always get that?
<days_of_ruin> yes
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> that seems like a bug to me
<thumper> spm: can I get you to try to delete a series for days_of_ruin?  https://launchpad.net/rssn/0.6
<spm> thumper: err no. not lack of desire etc no; but it fails for me too. same reason as above. whee.
<thumper> I'll file a bug
<days_of_ruin> also I have set up automatic translation import/export for the trunk series and that doesn't work, when I set it up for 0.6 yesterday it worked though.
<thumper> :(
<days_of_ruin> by doesn't work I mean it hasn't imported anything or put anything in the import queue
<thumper> I don't know much about that I'm afraid
<thumper> jtv does know more, and should be coming online soonish
<spm> thumper: I just went to my home page. and it came back with 2 deleted series 0.6's - so it may be gone now?
<thumper> ??
<thumper> spm: nope, still there
<spm> but no.
<spm> yes
<mwhudson> are you getting an oops when it times out?
<spm> no
<thumper> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/410139
<mwhudson> :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410139 in launchpad "Can't delete a series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thumper> is it a timeout though?
<thumper> or does it come back quickly?
<thumper> is something locking the tables?
<spm> it seems faster than the timout would be; but...
<spm> it's not immediate tho
<Hilikus_> hey guys
<Hilikus_> i just packaged my first program and i have a couple of questions
<Hilikus_> how do i know exactly what packages are needed to compile something. if i just compile it maybe it works because i had the packages so i can't tell what was needed or used
<Hilikus_> this is not my program btw, so i don't know the dependencies very well, i just followed what the author mentioned
<thumper> wgrant: can you help?
<Hilikus_> and my second question is, how long does it take for sources to be built
<thumper> it depends
<thumper> it depends on the current load on the builders
<thumper> and who has that laod
<thumper> laod
<thumper> load
<thumper> sausage fingers
<Hilikus_> whats the worst case?
<Hilikus_> 1 week? 1 month?
<thumper> not sure, but shouldn't be 1 week even
<thumper> wgrant has some knowleged in this area, much more than me
<Hilikus_> i thought it would be minutes, but nothing yet
<Hilikus_> after like an hour
<thumper> unfortunately I don't even know where to look
 * wgrant wanders in.
<wgrant> Hilikus_: Normally sources start building within 5 minutes, but occasionally you might have to wait a day.
<wgrant> Hilikus_: Did you get an email of either acceptance or rejection of the package from Launchpad?
<wgrant> That should arrive within 5 minutes of the upload.
<Hilikus_> no
<Hilikus_> nothing
<wgrant> If it hasn't, you didn't sign the package properly with a key that is associated with your Launchpad account.
<Hilikus_> i did
<Hilikus_> oh wait
<Hilikus_> i did but i've never connected it to my launchpad account
<wgrant> I'm fairly sure that you didn't.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> You need to do that.
<wgrant> And that should be more obvious.
<Hilikus_> :@
<Hilikus_> that's not mentioned anywhere
<wgrant> It will be pretty obvious after the next UI change, I hear.
<Hilikus_> i'll do that
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
 * thumper EODs
<wgrant> Night thumper.
<thumper> night
<Hilikus_> wgrant: ok, i linked my key. but now if i try to redput my code it says its already uploaded. will it just catch my key now and build it?
<Hilikus_> or i need to reupload?
<wgrant> Hilikus_: That's just a local check. Try dput -f
<Hilikus_> oh ok
<Hilikus_> i didnt know that
<Hilikus_> glogscrobbler_0.2.1-1.dsc: Unknown section 'unknown'
<Hilikus_> any help on what causes that?
<wgrant> Hilikus_: You specified the 'unknown' section in debian/control.
 * wgrant finds the list of valid sections.
<wgrant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Hilikus_> is it possible to change my PPA address?
<noodles775> Hilikus_: No. Actually once you create a ppa you can't even change your username for the same reason (it would change your ppa address).
<noodles775> It's generally not a good idea. But you can always create another PPA? Would that help you?
<Hilikus_> well i thought i couldn't chang emy user name to begin with
<Hilikus_> i though i could only change my display name
<Hilikus_> noodles775: what if i remove my ppa an then rename the account?
<noodles775> So regarding the name change:
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/569
<noodles775> Hilikus_: As I understand it, even if you delete everything in your PPA, you still have a PPA and so cannot rename your account. But,
<noodles775> If it's important for you, you *can* create a new account and request the old account to be deleted.
<noodles775> Hilikus_: you can also have the old account merged into the new one too (ie. so you keep your karma etc. :) ).
<maxb> Sometimes it occurs to me that it might be nice to create a 'topic' PPA for a particular project. But I don't, because it would stay in existence permanently. Is there any decent way to deal with this other than filing questions every time you want a PPA to go away, or creating the PPAs with abstract codenames so you can recycle them after a while?
<bigjools> I plan on addressing PPA removal later this year, but for now you need to file questions :(
<bigjools> it's not a trivial task
<noodles775> bigjools: ah, but it is possible to remove a PPA? I just told Hilikus_ a little while ago that it wasn't. He wanted to change the name of his PPA...
<bigjools> noodles775: it is not possible right now
<noodles775> OK - good, because that's what I told him/her :)
<maxb> The status now is what? LOSAs poke things and it vanishes from the UI and ppa.launchpad.net ?
<bigjools> pretty much; it's disabled and then the repo area is removed
<wgrant> How would I go about migrating a project's bugs from Google Code to Launchpad?
<jml> wgrant, good question.
<wgrant> It'd be easy enough to write something to scrape it into LP's XML format, but I wonder if there's some code around already.
<jml> wgrant, I wouldn't know. Normally I'd say "ask gmb", but he doesn't seem to be around
<jml> wgrant, certainly it'd be very nice for Launchpad to have external bug tracker support for google code
<wgrant> I was planning to ask gmb, but he hasn't turned up.
<wgrant> It can't readily support Google Code, as statuses are customisable.
<jml> fair point
<allenap> Do LP mailing lists not send to a subscriber if he/she is already mentioned in a To/Cc line?
<mrevell> allenap: I think that's more a Gmail thing
<mrevell> allenap: Sorry, no, that's something different, ignore me.
<allenap> mrevell: Okay, I was about to say that :)
<Hilikus_> hey guys
<Hilikus_> i want to login to my pbuilder cause i'm having a problem with a package that i already have. but to try co compile the program i need to move the source code. how do i copy it to the chroot from my real fs?
<dreamcat4> Hello. Having issues building on launchpad - various errors
<dreamcat4> but on my local machine builds are fine
<dreamcat4> I'd like to replicate these errors localy
<dreamcat4> What\s the pbuilder command to use ?
<LarstiQ> dreamcat4: pdebuild?
<LarstiQ> dreamcat4: aren't thee errors clear by themselves though?
<dreamcat4> thank you.
<dreamcat4> Its a really nasty autoconf problem, so I was thinking to have a peek at the source tree after it fails
<LarstiQ> ah, right
<Hilikus_> hey guys i keep getting my package rejected
<Hilikus_> File glogscrobbler_0.2.1-1.diff.gz already exists in Hilikus PPA, but uploaded version has different contents
<Hilikus_> but i did what the link suggests
<Hilikus_> started fresh, redownloaded the source file, reuntar it, and moved debian to the newly untared dir and repackaged
<Hilikus_> but still nothing
<LarstiQ> ehm
<Hilikus_> anyone?
<Hilikus> i had problems with dependencies in package that i uploaded and now i fixed it
<hggdh> and did you increase the version?
<hggdh> meaning 0.2.1-1 already is there, your fixes should upload 0.2.1-2 (for example)
<tsimpson> something like 0.2.1-2~ppa1 should work, then you can just bump the ~ppaN part
<Hilikus> i see
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<Hilikus> tsimpson: where would i specify that naming convention? is in in the debian files directly?
<tsimpson> Hilikus: just in the debian/changelog
<tsimpson> eg: glogscrobbler (0.2.1-2~ppa1) karmic; urgency=low
<Hilikus> tsimpson:  ok i'll do that. but out of curiosity. i deleted the first package from the PPA but i still got the same collision. do the files not get deleted in realityL
<tsimpson> the files on the disk take time to delete (about a day), but there are some reasons why they won't be deleted
<tsimpson> like if another package depends on it
<Hilikus> but it is already saying there's nothing in the PPA whic made me think it did get deleted
<Hilikus> the old package didn't even build, which is the reason i thought it would get deleted immediatly without any deeper checks
<tsimpson> look at the archive, at http://ppa.launchpad.net/<your ID>/<your ppa>
<tsimpson> the actual files may still be there
<Hilikus> aaah right
<Hilikus> i see them there
<Hilikus> thanks a lot
<SamB> Hilikus: see, you're not supposed to use the same version number for two different versions of a package *or* the .orig tarball...
<SamB> ever!
<Hilikus> yea i discovered that. but when you're learning its obvious you're gonig to make mistakes that don't even make sense so its kindof silly to have to increase version for that
<Hilikus> SamB:
<SamB> well, you often have to do silly things
<SamB> and better silly than unprofessional
<SamB> ;-P
<LarstiQ> Hilikus: I do recommend a testrun locally before uploading
<Hilikus> LarstiQ: lol i learned that the hard way too
<Hilikus> learnt*
<LarstiQ> the hard way is often a good teacher ;)
<fta> for the "Publishing details" in ppa pages, wouldn't it be better to have to build status *before* the Changelog, for ex in here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa to see the status of the i386 build of xul 1.9.2/karmic, i need to scroll too much (esp with the mouse wheel)
<SamB> I keep getting OOPS-1315C2565 trying to access https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1315C2565
<SamB> damnit, why do those always require authentication?
<SamB> well, I mean, I keep getting oopses
<SamB> I guess I get handed a new one each time ...
<SamB> also says "Timeout Error"
<jkakar> Can anyone here make me an admin of ~storm, and the storm project, so that I can create a PPA and complete the 0.15 release?
<Ursinha> herb, ^
<herb> jkakar: that can be arranged.
<herb> jkakar: done
<jkakar> herb: You rock, thanks.
<herb> jkakar: you are very welcome
<dreamcat4> when building on the launchpad ppa i keep getting configure errors, like bad file descriptor, file not found, etc.
<dreamcat4> the package builds fine in pbuilder on my local box
<dreamcat4> it's weird
#launchpad 2009-08-08
<ryanakca> Is there a way to link between bug reports (eg. Bug AEF1FE depends on bug FF33FF, etc?)
<wgrant> ryanakca: Nothing apart from links in the comments, no.
<ryanakca> wgrant: OK, thanks
<zj3t3mju> is room solve problem about ppa? :)
<RenatoSilva> I have a problem with tags
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Bug tags?
<RenatoSilva> I have a problem with tags. I get a branch from lp, remve some tags and add another. Then I push back to lp. Then I branch again to another directory, but the deleted tags are still there.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I think there's a bug where it will only push tags if it's also pushing a revision.
<RenatoSilva> I'll try to delete and create the branch again
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: just look for the bug wgrant mentioned
<lifeless> and if you can't find one file it
<lifeless> deleting the branch just uses up disk space
<lifeless> until its gc'd anyway
<mtaylor> it would be ever so great if I could mark a branch as merged into a staging tree...
<RenatoSilva>  uses up disk space???
<mtaylor> so like "hey guys, I've got this branch merged into my branch - it'll hit trunk when that's merged..." - except with metadata
<RenatoSilva> Deleting did not work!
 * RenatoSilva sighs
<lifeless> mtaylor: mark the branch state as merged?
<mtaylor> lifeless: so ... our process is that people propose things, and then they get merged in to either Jay's or my branch ... and then our branches get merged into trunk...
<RenatoSilva> s/Deleting did not work!//
<mtaylor> lifeless: if I mark it as merged, and then I need to scap my branch and start the merge process over, I've lost the list of things to be merged
<mtaylor> lifeless: and also, it's not actually in the tree (I do like how launchpad marks things as merged once they hit the target)
<mtaylor> but the middle ground between "approved" and "in the tree" is a little muddy
 * mtaylor isn't sure what they full suggestion is here... perhaps he still wants a pqm he can use
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I think it pushed the "add tag" operation, but not "delete tag"...
<lifeless> mtaylor: don't scrap your branch :P
<mtaylor> lifeless: :)
<lifeless> mtaylor: there is a review approved flag
<mtaylor> yup...
<mtaylor> lifeless: so, I guess the problem here is that we have people submitting to lp:drizzle and then we merge them in to some other branch before they hit trunk (to do testing and stuff)
<mtaylor> and there isn't a good way to say "it's here now"
<mtaylor> lifeless: there's a merge queue in launchpad now, isn't there?
<lifeless> no
<mtaylor> well good. at least I haven't just not been using it :)
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: what bug wgrant has linked me to?
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: he just said 'bug tags' or so
<mtaylor> lifeless: does pqm have non-email based submissions yet?
<lifeless> mtaylor: ther eis a patch to add pluggable queues, but it wasn't quite done.
<mtaylor> k
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: 14:42 < wgrant> RenatoSilva: I think there's a bug where it will only push tags if it's also pushing a revision.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: it was like a bug, not a bug report
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I've got it working anyway, thanks
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: if its not doing what you want; please file a bug report.
<lifeless> if its doing what you need, great.
<RenatoSilva> I deleted the branch a created it again
<geser> what's the reason for "Duplicated ancestry" during a build upload? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30006022/upload_1151520_log.txt
<wgrant> geser: The package was overridden while the build was in progress.
<wgrant> geser: Retry, and it will work.
<wgrant> Although you might need to wait for a publisher run first if it's a very recent failure.
<geser> wgrant: what was overridden? this was the build for the most recent version
<wgrant> geser: Overridden == promotion, demotion, or section change.
<wgrant> Not overwritten/superseded.
<geser> ah
<geser> will need to ask a core-dev for it as it's in main now
<wgrant> geser: Yep. In this case the build started just after liblauncher was promoted, but finished before the universe publication went away.
<wgrant> (it will go away near the end of a publisher run)
<geser> do you know how long a publisher run takes? (just curious)
<wgrant> I think it's around 40 minutes.
<wgrant> But I do not know for sure.
<wgrant> It's much slower for the primary archive than PPAs because the primary archive still uses apt-ftparchive.
<wgrant> (and the archive is much bigger)
<wgrant> Argh.
<geser> so the archive can only get bigger till those 20 free minutes are also used and we get into problems? (if the publisher is kept run every hour)
 * wgrant curses stupid dynamic properties on IBuild.
<wgrant> geser: I don't think the length changes too much.
<wgrant> I was confused as to why the i386 build (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblauncher/0.1.7-0ubuntu2/+build/1151516) succeeded, when the build page says it was built after the promotion (because it says 'main'). But the build log shows that it was built in universe, which means the build page is now lying about the component.
<kklimonda> Hey, I've been trying to play with email interface for Launchpad..
<kklimonda> Do I have to sign my emails inline to get them processed?
<kklimonda> (I'm using staging server for testing)
<geser> yes, they need to be signed
<kklimonda> geser: they are but signature is in separate file
<kklimonda> I don't even see an option to sign inline in evo
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, you can tell evolution to sign your messages in "Preferences → Mail Accounts → <your account> → Security"
<kklimonda> andrea-bs: but can I send an email to LP signed in separate file instead of inline? it's called.. s/mime?
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, my e-mails aren't signed inline, but with a multipart message
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, I don't know if/how it is possible to attach signatures to messages with evolution
<kklimonda> or maybe.. hmm.. is there supposed to be a space before every command? :)
 * kklimonda whistles
<kklimonda> it should probably be pointed out in Commands reference section ;)
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, Could you give me the url of the page you are reading, please? I'd happy to fix it :)
<kklimonda> andrea-bs: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface - When I've found this page I've just scrolled down to the Commands reference. I haven't read the last paragraph of Anatomy.. because how important could that bolded text be ;)
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, :D
<kklimonda> actually in my resolution last paragraph was hidden and Commands reference link was easily visible in the right column :)
<kklimonda> but still you could add a sentence about starting each command with a space, as the fact that you have to enter one command per line is there
<andrea-bs> kklimonda, it should be fine now
<kklimonda> thanks, looks much better :)
<kklimonda> good day to all of you, thanks for helping me
<Nafallo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main <-- this one have moved to HG, http://hg.gajim.org/gajim gajim
<SgtFlame|Zen> anyone know if keyserver.ubuntu.com is down?
<fta> i often need to grab 32bit debs from older distros, it's usually easy with lp/ubuntu/+source/srcpkg but not always, like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg6b, which has no (obvious) link to binaries for hardy/.../jaunty
<doctormo> SgtFlame|Zen: The server (esperanza.canonical.com) is up, but the http is down :-/
<ripps> Any word on if/when ppa's will get download counters?
<days_of_ruin> any thing new on bug #410139?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410139 in launchpad "Can't delete a series" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410139
<xnox> a --2a branch does not wants to stack
<xnox> is this a know issue or a bug in launchpad?
<cprov-afk> ripps: it will be started approx. in October.
<SgtFlame|Zen> Yay, nearly done with my first package :P
<Ddorda> hello. i want to open a PPA to my projectm but i can't find any button to do so
<wgrant> Ddorda: PPAs are owned by people or teams, not projects. You might want to read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA.
<Ddorda> wgrant: and how do i delete a project?
<wgrant> Ddorda: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, and an admin should do it for you.
#launchpad 2009-08-09
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i am reading the help for create a mailing list for my team but i cant find the config for that
<ovnicraft> in the overview team page
<wgrant> ovnicraft: I see a 'Configure mailing list' link. Make sure you're an admin of the team.
<ovnicraft> wgrant, i am using pre-release code site, could be this?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: No -- I'm there too.
<wgrant> ovnicraft: Which team, and what's your username?
<ovnicraft> gnuthink, i solve stupid error :|
<wgrant> ovnicraft: gnuthink already has a mailing list.
<ovnicraft> yes
<RenatoSilva> After my branch is merged into another one, can I delete mine?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: You could, but that's not a normal thing to do.
<RenatoSilva> why
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Normally the branch will be marked Merged, which hides it from branch listings.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: the old one was replaced anyway :P
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: There is often metadata associated with the branch.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I've lost my old branch with same name
<wgrant> eg. merge proposals, bug links...
<wgrant> Why do you want to delete it?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: because the code is in other place now, and because the work is done, and because if I create the branch again, as its status is "merged", it will be deleted to create the new branch with the same name
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Why would you create a branch with the same name?
<wgrant> The branch has a different purpose, so it has a different name.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: encoding-fixes for example
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: because I was finding one problem after other. Then it was merged, and it started again, so why change the name, see?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I think it should not automatically delete merged branches anyway
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: when you push to the same location
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It doesn't ever delete branches.
<wgrant> You would have to explicitly overwrite them.
<wgrant> You could continue committing to the old branch and reset its status -- that's what some LP and bzr devs do with their recurrent branches.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I don't know why I've got this impression, like it happened, I'm probably worng
<wgrant> Branch deletion was not invented for use on branches that are finished.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I think I overwrote it, because I did not want a name like "encoding-fixes-2"
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: You should probably have just checked the branch out again and committed more.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: if that was what happened, maybe I thought that it would not work (like merging the old changes again)
<wgrant> bzr isn't quite that stupid.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> but see
<RenatoSilva> imagine I did "encoding-fixes" and it was merged, then after a long time, I want to work on it again, but I'll need first to pull from the trunk, but it'll say that they have diverged. So I'll need to merge **trunk into encoding-fixes** (the opposite way), right??
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Like you do normally when developing a branch.
<RenatoSilva> ok I think I've got it then, thanks.
<nooszaegus> hello, I am having some trouble registering my GPG key in launchpad
<nooszaegus> as the response I get is that the key is already registered
<nooszaegus> how do I know wether the error is PEBKAC or not?
 * SpyderZT taps the mic...
<SpyderZT> Is this thing on?
<wgrant> SpyderZT: Indeed it is.
<SpyderZT> Wewt! ^.^ (Though I've got a friend in another room that "May" be helping me.)
<DaveDavenport> is there a launchpad dev around, a (translation) template in my project has the wrong name and needs to be renamed.
<LarstiQ> DaveDavenport: it's sunday for a lot of people. Have you filed an answer request on the launchpad project?
<DaveDavenport> normally channel worked just fine :D
<LarstiQ> feel free to wait :P
<SpyderZT> Okay, Done! ^.^
<SpyderZT> Signing that "Code of Conduct" was a mini Gauntlet for a Newb to Linux. O.o!
<DaveDavenport> LarstiQ: I probly will, being a lazy bum
<jaalto> Where can I add more developers to a launchpad prjoject? I don't seem to find that magic knob to push to fill in login names
<DaveDavenport> jaalto: create a team? that is how I did it
<jaalto> DaveDavenport: Clear. I was expecting "add developer" button at project page.
<wgrant> jaalto: Launchpad generally only allows one person or team to fill roles. If you want multiple people, you want a team.
<jaalto> DaveDavenport: Team created. How Do I attact it to a existing PROJECT and say that members have commit rights to bzr?
<DaveDavenport> I made the team the maintainer of the project
<wgrant> jaalto: Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart?
<DaveDavenport> not sure if you can fine-grain it
<wgrant> The maintainer of the project doesn't actually have anything to do with Bazaar branch permissions.
<DaveDavenport> aah sorry
<wgrant> Permissions for Bazaar branches are controlled by the branch's owner.
<jaalto> DaveDavenport: Ia have read it, but is's quite general. Finding the knobs at LP pages is hard work.
<DaveDavenport> I know I had todo that for translation upload.
<wgrant> Right, Translations is a little different.
<jaalto> wgrant: [that message was for you; I've read the page]
<wgrant> jaalto: That page tells you how to allow your branch to be committed to by multiple people.
<wgrant> Because bzr is a DVCS, it doesn't make sense to have branch permissions controlled by project owner/maintainership. It's all on a per-branch basis.
<jaalto> wgrant: I'll read more. It all quite complicated coming from SF
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> Because SF.net only handles centralised VCS schemes.
<wgrant> (it does support bzr, but in a somewhat centralised fashion which undermines much of the point of it)
<jaalto> wgrant: How do I give TEAM the existing bzr branch? The <team page>/Code contains only knob "(+) REgister a branch". I don't want to register new branch
<wgrant> jaalto: You go to the branch edit page. Something like https://launchpad.net/~<PERSON>/<PROJECT>/<BRANCH>/+edit
<jaalto> wgrant: Erm, behind that button there is something interesting. But the name "register a branch" sounded something else.
<jaalto> wgrant: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart says "On the branch's overview page, you'll see an information box on the right-hand side of the page. Click the pencil icon next to your name in the Owner section and then select the team that you want to own the branch." I may be blind, but I don't detect "information box to the right" of my project https://launchpad.net/truecrypt-installer
<LarstiQ> jaalto: Branch overview
<andrea-bs> jaalto, you are looking to the project overview page, not the branch page: https://code.launchpad.net/~jari-aalto/truecrypt-installer/trunk
<jml> jaalto, it's the branch's page, not the project page. Click the 'Code' tab, then click the branch you want to edit.
<LarstiQ> jaalto: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jari-aalto/truecrypt-installer/trunk
<jaalto> andrea-bs, jml, LarstiQ: Ok I see it. The instructions should say "Project page > Code > Select bzr branch link to access branch's overview page"
<jaalto> That "pencil know" looks more like exclamation point (one more confusion)
<jaalto> knob
<wgrant> There's a long-standing bug on that one.
<andrea-bs> jaalto, thanks for your feedback, I'll try to make the wiki page more clear
<jml> andrea-bs, I've already made a change :)
<jml> andrea-bs, but please double-check it.
<jaalto> andrea-bs: That's excellent.  could you even take a screenshot at the " branch's overview" page to make absolutely clear, and highlisgh the "Tabs" at top :-=) That'd what I would do it to my docs
<jaalto> REWORDING SUGGESTION: Let several people commit to the branch: "... click the pencil icon next to your name in the Owner section and then select the team that you want to own the branch." => click the pencil icon next to your name in the Owner section to enter <i>Chnage Branc Details</i> page. Select from drop-down menu 'Owner' the team that you want to own the branch.
<jaalto> DaveDavenport, wgrant, andrea-bs, jml, LarstiQ: I've now successfully added teams to branches. Thanks for all your guidance.
<jml> np
<jaalto> andrea-bs: Could you ack about that rewording?
<andrea-bs> jaalto, sure, will do
<andrea-bs> jaalto, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart should be OK now. Could you confirm, please?
<jaalto> andrea-bs: [check] Could you make it more explicit for non-natives like me: "From your project page, select the Code tab, then... " => "Go to your projects main page (http://launcpad.net/PROJECT). Select the <i>Code</i> tab, then click the branch URL link you wish to edit to visit <color|double quote>branch's overview page</color|double quote>"
<jaalto> andrea-bs: other than that, good.
<guZaHo> Hello,
<guZaHo> I have an issue uploading my GPG to launchpad to be able to sign the code of conduct
<guZaHo> the system tells me that my GPG key is already uploaded
<guZaHo> after I paste the fingerprint of my key
<guZaHo> can anyone help me here?
<guZaHo> is there a way I can see the already uploaded keys?
<andrea-bs> jaalto, mh... I don't think that "branch URL" would be the right name (one may think https://something instead of lp:something). "Branch nick" sounds better, do you agree?
<andrea-bs> guZaHo, you can see your own GPG keys from https://launchpad.net/people/+me
<guZaHo> andrea-bs: there are only two SSH keys there
<guZaHo> andrea-bs: that i just uploaded
<andrea-bs> guZaHo, is it possible that your key is associated with an another Launchpad account?
<jaalto> andrea-bs: "Branch nick link". Sure, as long as it says "link" the reader can detect on the page
<beawesomeinstead> is it possible to create hidden/private project on Launchpad?
<guZaHo> andrea-bs, good point. Is there any way I can find out?
<guZaHo> andrea-bs, indeed
<guZaHo> andrea-bs, I just found it
<andrea-bs> jaalto, OK, done
<andrea-bs> guZaHo, good, you can merge the two accounts if you wish
<guZaHo> andrea-bs, ok? how?
<jaalto> andrea-bs: All good. Thanks to clarifying it.
<andrea-bs> beawesomeinstead, yes, read this page: https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<andrea-bs> jaalto, thank you for using Launchpad :)
<andrea-bs> guZaHo, https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<guZaHo> andrea-bs, thanks a lot!
<jaalto> What is the time schedule to make https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport "stable", It's now living on edge
<jaalto> andrea-bs: At page https://launchpad.net/+tour/bugs section "Bugs by Email" is missing a link to the bugs email documentation page. Cold you add one e.g. to "... <a href=...>Launchpad Bugs email interface<a>" (1st para after the picture).
<andrea-bs> jaalto, Will do. Unfortunately the tour is not the wiki, so you won't see the changes until the new Launchpad release.
<jaalto> Is there a sandbox PROJECT that I could test? I'd like to develop Emacs email-interface-to-LP to handle the bug reports and need a testing project where bugs are sent, responded and modified
<jaalto> andrea-bs: about tour, ok.
<andrea-bs> jaalto, you can do all your tests on staging.beeseek.org
<jaalto> I already have one for Emacs Debian BTS interface, so I need to modify it for LP, which needs GPG signed messages.
<wgrant> andrea-bs: You mean staging.launchpad.net?
<andrea-bs> wgrant, oops!
<wgrant> jaalto: staging is the place to do tests, as the database is overwritten nightly. However, that doesn't do mail stuff, in order to avoid spamming people with tests.
<andrea-bs> jaalto, staging.launchpad.net :D
<wgrant> jaalto: In this case I'd set up a local instance and try it.
<jaalto> andrea-bs: When I try to create account, fill in the captcha, I get "An illegal choice has been detected. Please contact the site administrator.". And I do select animals to rule them out and leave the colors :-)
<andrea-bs> jaalto, the right page is https://staging.launchpad.net . Sorry for the mistake!
<jaalto> wgrant: I would need live setup, where email come and can be responded to from Emacs/MUA. So staging wouldn't work?
<jaalto> andrea-bs: ok, using staging.launchpad.net
<wgrant> jaalto: staging quite delibately doesn't send email, and I don't think it receives it either.
<andrea-bs> jaalto, there's also https://dogfood.launchpad.net . It is like staging, but sends the e-mails to the users
<wgrant> andrea-bs: I don't believe it does.
<wgrant> I've never received mail from it.
<jaalto> andrea-bs: staging doesn't send? Ok. Dogfood does?
<jaalto> I'm feeling dizzy...
<jaalto> ... with these names
<wgrant> dogfood doesn't send mail.
<wgrant> dogfood is for testing Soyuz, which is irrelevant for this.
<wgrant> I would use https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting, and test it all locally.
<jaalto> So I'm out of options? I create a test-scratch-* project to standar LP, test with it, then delete the project?
<jaalto> wgrant: I'm afraid the setup would be too costly (in resources; I'm only me).
<wgrant> jaalto: 'too costly'? It's easy to set up -- the most costly thing is the download time.
<jaalto> wgrant: "Launchpad can only be built and run on Ubuntu" ... i don't have one.
<wgrant> jaalto: Ah.
<wgrant> Well, setting up a VM is fairly easy, and creating test projects on production is probably bad. But there might be an easier way.
<wgrant> Try tracking down a Canonical Launchpad dev during the week.
<jaalto> wgrant: At least not at this time when upgrades hosed all my VirtualBox setups and their VMs (that had Ubuntu). It's hefty work to have to deal with virtual networks and I's short of resources.
<wgrant> They might know something we don't.
<jaalto> I's => I'm
<andrea-bs> jaalto, You may use launchpad.net, do your tests on your projects and then move test bugs to the NULL project. It isn't a good solution, however it is a solution :)
<wgrant> andrea-bs: Probably better to create a scratch project leave the bugs there, and then later get the project deactivated.
<jaalto> andrea-bs: I think that is the practical one. I think I setup real project for this thing, separate from others so that the bug trackers won't suffer "test spamming"
<wgrant> But better still is wait until the working week and confirm with Canonical Launchpad people.
<jaalto> wgrant: What channel?
<wgrant> jaalto: Here.
<jaalto> I assumed some *-devel or *-dev :-)
<wgrant> There is #launchpad-dev, but they all live here too, and here is more correct.
<jaalto> wgrant: Ok. whom (nicks?) should I approach?
<wgrant> jaalto: Not sure. Asking generally in here during the European work day is probably your best bet.
<jaalto> wgrant: Ok. Will do.
<mdke> I can't break a bzr lock - http://paste.ubuntu.com/250326/
<mdke> can anyone help with that?
<Imperion> how can I delete a blueprint I created?
<mdke> I've tried "bzr break-lock lp-45197200" several times but no dice
<wgrant> mdke: Drop the -45197200
<wgrant> Imperion: You can't.
<wgrant> Imperion: You can mark it Superseded or Obsolete, though.
<Imperion> wgrant: aiee
<mdke> wgrant: still nothing
<wgrant> mdke: Try "bzr break-lock lp:ubuntu-docs/intrepid
<mdke> wgrant: that's done it! thanks a lot
<wgrant> mdke: np
<Imperion> wgrant: I deleted the related branch long ago and the design has completely changed since then, now what?
<wgrant> Imperion: Mark the blueprint as Obsolete or Superseded.
<Imperion> wgrant: and the implementation status?
<wgrant> Since that's exactly what you want.
<wgrant> Imperion: Doesn't matter.
<jaalto> [About https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface] It reads: "...use one of the email interface's commands, you need to start the line with a space." Is this *strict* requirement or can the commands be intended more than 1 space?
<LarstiQ> jaalto: more works too afaik
<LarstiQ> jaalto: so, strictyl, the _start_ needs to be a space :)
<wgrant> The start needs to be a space or a tab, in fact.
<jaalto> More precisely: Are any indended lines interpreted as a commands? That would be really bad, because many times when responding you would indent the SHELL COMMANDS, EXAMPLES, OUTPUT demonstrating what is needed.
<wgrant> The latter isn't documented anywhere exception the parsing function's docstring, so I wouldn't rely on it.
<wgrant> Bug #5395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5395 in malone "Email commands should be forced to appear at the beginning of an email" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5395
<jaalto> wgrant: ah, sanity :-)  Debian also requires that command set at the beginning ends with word "quit|thanks" in a sepaate line. All the rest of the lines are then skipped. I might as well comment that bug.
<geser> jaalto: the LP email interface knows also "thanks" to stop processing
<wgrant> geser: I see code to handle 'done', but not 'thanks.'
<geser> then it was done and not thanks. that happens when I try to remember and don't look it up. but there is a command to stop processing
<jaalto> geser, wgrant: Ok, It seems to be listed last in page https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<wgrant> jaalto: So it is.
<wgrant> Now, I should really disappear for the night.
<wgrant> Night all.
<LarstiQ> nigh wgrant
<anacrolix> hi
<bvali> hello. Do you know why vcs-imports is lazy? My latest Git trunk hasn't been imported for 3 days now, but it's scheduled to run "ASAP".
<LarstiQ> bvali: which branch is that?
<bvali> joobsbox/master
<bvali> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/joobsbox/master
<LarstiQ> nothing I can see
<LarstiQ> (as a user)
<bvali> I just wanted Rosetta to import the latest translation templates, that's why I was concerned. Can you point me where to ask for help?
<bvali> The import machines seem to have been manually shut down recently.
<LarstiQ> bvali: launchpad.net/~vcs-imports says to file at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<bvali> thanks
<lamalex> how long does it usually take to have your team mailing list approved?
<maxb> lamalex: from what I've heard, it never happens over a weekend
<beuno> lamalex, I can approve
<beuno> which one?
<beuno> lamalex, I've approved all pending mailing lists
<dtchen> hi, i'm receiving a traceback (@ http://pastebin.ca/1523251) when attempting to branch lp:ubuntustudio-controls/0.4. does anyone have recommendations?
<beuno> dtchen, looks like a broken branch
<beuno> do you have write access to it?
<dtchen> beuno: yes
<beuno> dtchen, to branch it, do: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-controls/0.4
<beuno> then, delete the current branch, and re-push
<beuno> that's the easy way  :)
<dtchen> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-controls/0.4/".
<beuno> er, right
<beuno> one sec
<beuno> dtchen, bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio-controls/0.4
<dtchen> i appear to need to do the same for trunk
<dtchen> (very similar backtrace when attempting to branch trunk0
<beuno> dtchen, same error for trunk?
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> lifeless, around?
<beuno> :)
<beuno> he can help us figure out which bug this is
<dtchen> sorry, trunk), not trunk0
<lifeless> beuno: ?
<beuno> lifeless, hi
<beuno> lifeless, http://pastebin.ca/1523251
<beuno> dtchen, is having an ACF traceback
<dtchen> (my machine is running current karmic, if that's relevant)
<lifeless> it can be
<lifeless> anyhow, its a 1.19 format branch
<lifeless> so its most like the original ACF bug
<lifeless> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar-announce/2009-June/000250.html
<lifeless> dtchen: read that
<dtchen> lifeless: ok, thanks
<thumper> morning
<dtchen> lifeless: ran the script from comment #50 and received Missing inventories: set([('andrew@aehunter.net-20090302170902-scklvwarvzv4b609',)])
<lamalex> beuno: thanks!
<lifeless> dtchen: that should have fixed it then - its reporting that those inventories were missing
<dtchen> lifeless: still get an error branching 0.4, though, unless i'm missing a step? do i need to push?
<lifeless> dtchen: how did you invoke the script?
<dtchen> lifeless: python /home/crimsun/Desktop/fix-branch.py bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio-controls/0.4
<lifeless> dtchen: ok; that should have fixed the branch. Uhm, try it again - it should report no missing inventories this time.
<dtchen> ok, Missing inventories: set([])
<lifeless> dtchen: so, that would appear fixed.
<lifeless> and you're branching over bzr+ssh buts its still failing?
<dtchen> lifeless: yep, bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('error', "Absent factory for ('ubuntustudiocontrols-20080120153904-2owlzz66z6d2b95w-1', 'andrew@a
<dtchen> ehunter.net-20080120154932-8y3kpx1wrrpalbdl')")
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> your trunk is stacked too
<dtchen> ok, so fix trunk, then fix 0.4?
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> fix trunk
<lifeless> and upgrade your bzr client to a nightly build
<dtchen> ok, so 1.17 isn't new enough?
<lifeless> thats correct
<dtchen> ok, thanks much
<lifeless> stacked on stacked was fixed last weekish
#launchpad 2010-08-09
<RichW> I get "internal server error" with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~richies/hypernucleus-server/PylonsPort/revision/3
<RichW> help me please :)
<thumper> RichW: hi
 * thumper looks
<RichW> thumper, hi thumper
<RichW> is this right channel for launchpad explosions?
<thumper> yes it is
<thumper> although unfortunately there isn't a lot I can do right now
<thumper> the admins are meeting in europe for a sprint
<RichW> quite ironic how its called laundpad and it crashed haha
<RichW> launchpad*
 * thumper smiles
<RichW> I graduate with software engineering couple years maybe one day i can iron these bugs lol
<thumper> RichW: you don't have to wait
<thumper> :)
<thumper> we have had several people help with the codebase while still at uni
<RichW> oh yeah they open sourced it
<RichW> i'd need some way of finding the traceback
<thumper> RichW: with the next rollout (Thursday) we add OOPS handling to the code browser
<thumper> which will give tracebacks
<thumper> (to developers)
<RichW> wow! impressive. I could just download a local copy and hack away :)
<RichW> oh I see
<RichW> devs only
<thumper> RichW: ?
<RichW> You guys use zope, I use pylons normally, is it pretty similar?
<thumper> what I mean is that the traceback will be shown to members of the launchpad developer team
<thumper> others will just get an OOPS id
<thumper> but if running locally
<thumper> you'll be able to see the traceback
<thumper> I don't know pylons
<RichW> oh yeah fair enough :)
<thumper> but zope has lots of weirdness
<thumper> RichW: I don't see anything wrong with your branch
<thumper> it is likely that the codebrowser has wandered off into lala land
<thumper> and needs to be shot
<RichW> It has happened before
<RichW> and that time a guy fixed it in about 10 minutes
<thumper> it would have been fixed by one of our admins
<RichW> yes
<RichW> 2GB ppa! wow
<micahg> thumper: still here?
<thumper> aye
<micahg> there seems to be a stuck builder or 2
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/terranova
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/shipova
<micahg> make that 3: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/lemon
 * thumper wanders around blindly looking for someone who has the ability to shoot stuck builders
<jmarsden> LOSA ^^
<jmarsden> thumper: That issue of stuck builders has been around for a couple of days now, on and off... something is strange with the build farm.
<thumper> jmarsden: yeah, I'll make sure I tell bigjools when he gets up, also the LOSAs are sprinting this week, so no-one is around right now
<micahg> thanks thumper
<wgrant> jmarsden: It's actually unrelated to the issues over the weekend.
<wgrant> Just some unhappy builder hardware, by the look of things.
<jmarsden> wgrant: Fair enough... quite a coincidence, the builders seem (from my casual PPA user perspective) to generally be very reliable.
<wgrant> They're not too bad, but the few problems that do appear can stack up when nobody's around to fix them.
<wyh> hi there. is the po file uploading problem solved now?
<lifeless> what problem ?
<wyh> lifeless: I see there's an email in the mailing list mentioning  that. but I didn't care much.
<wyh> lifeless: will it work properly if I upload a po file?
<lifeless> I'm not aware of a system issue, - nothing in /topic
<wyh> lifeless: so, where to post this topic?
<lifeless> I don't understand the question
<wyh> lifeless: who should I ask for help?
<lifeless> what help do you need ?
<wyh> lifeless: I just wonder if uploading po file works fine now
<lifeless> what happened when you last uploaded one?
<wyh> lifeless: and whether it will be properly merged
<wyh> lifeless: eh, nothing. I just saw a bug announcement in the mailing list about it. I don't use uploading frequently recently
<lifeless> wyh: Like I say, I'm not aware of a system wide issue at the moment.
<lifeless> If there was an announcement, it should have instructions about when to do things again, or the bug that they referenced. I suggest re-reading the announcement.
<wgrant> I don't recall seeing such an announcement recently.
<wyh> lifeless: yes, but I thought there's some one in this channel to tell me clearly whether its fixed.
<wyh> well, if no one knows, I'll re-read the mail. Thank you all.
<nigelb> that was strange.
<wgrant> That was.
<lifeless> yes
<nigelb> I hate it when loggerhead gives me "Internal server error"
 * nigelb stabs F5
<johnnie_> so i'm not the only one?
<wgrant> It seems to be down at the moment.
<wgrant> And the sysadmins are all in Europe this week.
<nigelb> Ah, IS sprint!
<ajmitch> so this will be the week when everything falls over
<wgrant> ajmitch: And we even have an LP upgrade to help things along :)
<ajmitch> that'll go smoothly, I'm sure :)
<nigelb> heh.
<wgrant> An LP upgrade with big recipe build schema changes, too.
<nigelb> Which is a good thing in itself, unless it breaks everything else.
<zubin71> hi, which all version control systems are supported at launchpad? just bzr?
<zubin71> I could'nt find any details, so I guess its only bzr as of now
<nigelb> for code hosting, yes.  bzr.
<zubin71> are there plans to include other version control systems too?
<zubin71> (just curious)
<lifeless> lp can import from most VCS systems into bzr for you
<zubin71> ok, thanks nigelb lifeless !
<harpreet> ursinha, matsubara, garyposter, bac : Hi Gud morning
<harpreet> ursinha, matsubara, garyposter, bac : I have problem while logging in to launchpad, can any one please help me.
<harpreet> this is the error which I get http://dpaste.com/226498/
<thumper> harpreet: there seems to be something wrong with the account
<harpreet> thumper: can you please guide me on how to fix it OR get it fixed...
<thumper> harpreet: Have you changed the email address linked to your account recently?
<thumper> harpreet: I'm not sure what is causing the issue
<harpreet> thumper: not recently but yes have changed, it used my 1 id as defult i changed it to the other
<thumper> when did you change it?
<harpreet> sorry dont rememeber exactly when  :-(
<harpreet> thumper: but now it is allowing me to change it back to the old id, but gives same error with that also.
<wgrant> thumper: Have you merged one of your accounts into another?
 * thumper has to run out to collect people
<harpreet> wgrant: not merged, but i used this second id to another account which was almost dead for me, so released this id from that account attached it to this current account and deleted the dead account
<wgrant> harpreet: By 'id' do you mean 'email address'?
<harpreet> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> [A2
<geser> someone an idea why http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52599395/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.opendrim-lmp-battery_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz is correctly marked as DEPWAIT while http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52805733/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-powerpc.opendrim-lmp-battery_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is marked as FTBFS (for the same reason)?
<geser> is it perhaps because the output has changed slightly?
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Easy enough fix.
<wgrant> Can you file a bug?
<wgrant> I'll get it done tonight.
<geser> sure, against launchpad-buildd?
<wgrant> Yep.
<geser> wgrant: bug #615286
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615286 in Launchpad Auto Build System "DEPWAIT not recognized from build log (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615286
<Whistler36> just created account & created SSH key using PuTTYGen. SSH-2 RSA 1024 bits. Can't get Launchpad to accept key.
<spiv> Whistler36: the key needs to be in OpenSSH's format; I think that's the -L option for the puttygen command line tool.
<Whistler36> ok. I exported the key using the menu option in puttygen as openssh. In the file the key is marked private.
<spiv> Launchpad needs the public key, not the private key.
<spiv> Only you need the private key :)
<Whistler36> ok
<micahg> did the subscribers box disappear?
<micahg> deryck: ^^
<deryck> micahg, shouldn't have.  Can you point me at a bug where's it not there?
<micahg> deryck: all of them for me
 * micahg wonders if it's my browser
<deryck> micahg, hmmm, yeah, I have a subscribers box on every bug I look at.
 * micahg tries in another browser
<deryck> even looking at some ubuntu bugs with lots of duplicates and subscribers the lists appear fine.  a little slower to load, obviously.
<micahg> deryck: yeah, seems to be something in FF, let me try a clean profile
<micahg> deryck: sorry for the noise, seems to be bad cache data in my browser
<deryck> micahg, no worries.  Better to ask an be sure.
<deryck> s/an/and/
<czajkowski> is mrevell on hols?
<micahg> deryck: I figured it out, it was my user agent (was set to IE8 -- was testing something last night)
<nigelb> micahg: so full of fail to use IE
<nigelb> micahg: also, how did you do that?
<micahg> nigelb: user agent switcher extension
<nigelb> micahg: thanks :)
<deryck> yeah, there is a quite different experience of lp with IE than FF or Chrome.
<jemadux> i have one serious problem w/ my acc in launchpad
<jemadux> Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action. There is no REFERER header present. This can be caused by configuring your browser to block REFERER headers.
<jemadux> Unblock REFERER headers for launchpad.net and try again, or see the FAQ Why does Launchpad require a REFERER header? for more information.
<jemadux> You can also join the #launchpad IRC support channel on irc.freenode.net for further assistance.
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> if anyone wishes to contact me through launchpad then does he must have launchpad account?
<beuno> abhijit, yes
<abhijit> beuno, ok
<abhijit> beuno, thanks. bye
<proppy> bug #1 broken ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (I get an OOPS)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share (affected: 519, heat: 2686)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share (affected: 519, heat: 2686)" [Critical,In progress]
<proppy> oh, now it's ok
<proppy> sorry for the noise
<salgado> Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  The source branch has pending writes.
<salgado> I'm getting that (via email) for all merge proposals I create
<salgado> rockstar, do you know if there's anything wrong with diff generation?
<rockstar> salgado, that's a known bug.
<rockstar> salgado, wait, for ALL of them?
<rockstar> salgado, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/612171 Is this what you're experiencing?
<salgado> I've created two mps for two distinct branches and got that in both occasions
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612171 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Error generating merge proposal diff when "source branch has pending writes" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<rockstar> salgado, hm, I wonder if there's a race somewhere.
<rockstar> salgado, please comment on the bug.
<salgado> sounds like it, but why would my branch have pending writes?
<rockstar> salgado, are you pushing before you send the merge proposal via email+
<salgado> yes
<rockstar> salgado, hm, there might be another of those requestMirror bugs we've had since eliminating the hosted area.
<salgado> rockstar, when it happened earlier I resubmitted my proposal and even then it wasn't able to generate the diff
<rockstar> salgado, that's very odd.
<cperrin88> Hey, is someone here familiar with how launchpadlib handels the WADL files. Does it download the whole root file at first?
<cperrin88> Very talkative chat ^^
#launchpad 2010-08-10
<nigelb> wgrant: you had something to find all the members belonging to a team including subteams? (I think it was you)
<lifeless> nigelb: +participation ?
<nigelb> lifeless: I find a list of people.. does participation do that? I thought I had to write a script for it
<nigelb> s/find/want
<lifeless> nigelb: or /participants
<lifeless> https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~ubuntu-dev/participants
 * nigelb hugs lifeless 
<nigelb> wow, that is rocking.  I didn't know you could just fetch json :)
<lifeless> its LP apis
<lifeless> the api client does the same thing
<nigelb> I always wrote a script for that sorta thingie
<nigelb> looks like things can be faster :)
<lifeless> by a script, do you mean using launchpadlib ?
<lifeless> if so, well this is the same thing , its just done by hand :)
<nigelb> yeah, launchpadlib
<micahg> nigelb: short list, only 176 people
<nigelb> micahg: for interview.  Its a big list :)
<micahg> nigelb: indeed, I thought there were more for some reason
<micahg> I think it's amazing
<nigelb> lifeless: LP shows 176 members, but the json only has 49 :(
<micahg> that's not right
<nigelb> micahg: the fact that we're running on 176 people? ;)
<micahg> nigelb: yep
<lifeless> hmm, it may be using a slightly different view
<nigelb> micahg: oh yes, it is :)
<lifeless> I'd need to check the source ;)
<lifeless> nigelb: does it list sub-teams perhaps ?
<nigelb> let me check
<nigelb> lifeless: gah, only first 50 I think
<lifeless> nigelb: oh right, its paginated - pass in a batch size or offset (or use lplib:P)
<micahg> nigelb: I think it's only one subteam deep
<nigelb> micahg: thats okay for ubuntu-dev
<nigelb> lifeless: how do I pass batch size?
<micahg> nigelb: yes
<lifeless> nigelb: I don't know offhand; use launchpadlib :)
<nigelb> Right.  GAH!
<lifeless> nigelb: you don't like lplib ?
<nigelb> I do, but its work time so I get to do this only in the evening now
<lifeless> ah
<nigelb> lifeless: I wonder if I can write a php script that would keep fetching the json and generate the data dynamically
<lifeless> nigelb: what are you doing ?
<nigelb> Generating names, date of membership and date of expiration for all ubuntu devs so I can use it for behindthecircle.org (rebranded from behind MOTU)
<ajmitch> sounds worrying :)
<lifeless> nigelb: is there a PHP REST client ?
<lifeless> you could just do it on-demand ;)
<nigelb> yeah, thats the plan
<nigelb> yes, there is a rest client
<nigelb> (or I think there is)
<nigelb> ajmitch: hahaha
<nigelb> lifeless: can ya poke me if you find how to process the json?
<nigelb> (i.e. get the next 50)
<ajmitch> lifeless: sorry, I got /participants to timeout
<ajmitch> I added ?ws.size=150 to the URL :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: yes, its a terrible performer and will be until after the release - I have a fix, but its likely to cause some.. grief
<ajmitch> nigelb: I *think* that's the parameter for batch sieze, anyway
<ajmitch> lifeless: yes, I've been reading the discussions on the list about that
<lifeless> there is also ws.offset, I think
<ajmitch> I think ws.start is what works as well
<ajmitch> probably need to test to see which is right
<lifeless> \o/ do it 1 at a time, make it work hard
<lifeless> ws.size=1
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> amazingly, I'm finding this from doctests :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> lifeless: lol, one at a time would loop nicely ;)
<ajmitch> iterate over all 176 on every page load, that'd make it seem nice & fast
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> run a cron job to save the data every week
<nigelb> and then use the stored data.
<ajmitch> why do you want to list everyone?
<nigelb> ajmitch: so I can mark who's new, who's not, who's been interviewed, who's not and we catch people like you :p
 * nigelb marks ajmitch next in line.
<ajmitch> no, you need to interview active developers
 * nigelb was thinking this list + the qa list of people with changelog entries in a cycle would make a good data source.
<ajmitch> this list won't change often, so caching it is probably a good idea
<ajmitch> especially given how slow /participants can be right now
<nigelb> hm, yeah
<nigelb> I got it right!
<nigelb> paginated and got the big list
<nigelb> I'll just manually redo this on every 1st I guess
<ajmitch> you could schedule it to run after each DMB meeting
<nigelb> that's possible too.
<nigelb> If I run it everyday, lifeless will block my ip from querying LP :p
<nigelb> ajmitch: ok, Now I see your name, musta got it right.
<ajmitch> as you can see, I'll expire soon if I miss the email that LP will send me
<ajmitch> sicne I'm an indirect member of ~ubuntu-dev, what info does it give for start/end date?
<ceros> are the ppa builders currently down?
<ceros> i got an error stating gpgv (gnupg) wasn't installed
<lifeless> ceros: did it say where it wasn't installed ?
<lifeless> or some context? [no, ppas are not known-to-be-down]
<ceros> at the start when it checks if Release file is signed
<ceros> i placed the packages back in queue to build so the logs are gone
<ceros> this is the third time i'm trying again
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ StevenK: ^ ideas?
<micahg> don't rebuild next time and post the log link :-/
<ceros> k
<wgrant> ceros: That's possibly actually not the relevant error. But when a log is next available (or if you can retrieve one from a failure email), give us a link.
<lool> Hey, I'm trying to copy a source package from a PPA of mine from the maverick pocket to the lucid one, and I get an error message telling me "    * qemu-maemo 0.0~20100711+677985a-0ubuntu1~dooz3 in maverick (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<lool> the actual error is "The following source cannot be copied:"
<lool> I don't quite understand the limitation
<lool> I deleted the lucid package which was there before the copy, but still no dice
<cody-somerville> lool, you need to copy the source and binary when copying to a different series in the same PPA
<lool> Hmm right this makes sense
<lool> Problem is that I have maverick binaries, and wouldn't want to copy them over to lucid
<lool> I guess "lesson learnt"  :-)
<ShapeShifter499> HI! :D
<ShapeShifter499> I think I'm going to start over with a fresh ubuntu install....
<ShapeShifter499> what do about my GPG key I used with my Launchpad account?
<lifeless> well you should keep it
<ShapeShifter499> sorry PGP
<ShapeShifter499> how?
<lifeless> make a back up of it
<lifeless> #ubuntu is probably a better place to ask for advice about doing that, or google for it
<ShapeShifter499> they seem to be ignoring me there D:
<mrooney1> anyone around with launchpadlib experience by chance?
<mrooney1> specifically I am calling "transitionToStatus" on a task returned from calling searchTasks on a milestone, and it seems this used to work
<mrooney1> but now I just get: AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'transitionToStatus'
<lifeless> mrooney1: thats in beta but not 1.0
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<lifeless> compare 1.0 to beta and devel
<lifeless> devel is what you should use for stuff that is able to track changes we make, 1.0 for things that are being shipped to users or other cannot-change-easily situations
<wgrant> mrooney1: Just set .status now.
<mrooney1> oh okay, if I have to keep updating it I will lose the benefit of automation as I ran it every 6 months :) so sounds like I want 1.0
<mrooney1> okay, I recall in beta that didn't actually persist, but maybe I was doing it wrong?
<mrooney1> do I need to call save on any of the objects then?
<wgrant> You need to call lp_save() to commit attribute changes.
<mrooney1> okay thanks! so if I am changing these in a loop, do I just call that once on each object in the loop on the same object?
<wgrant> Right.
<mrooney1> excellent, let me give it a whirl
<mrooney1> amazing, all good, thanks!
<mrooney1> the milestone cache is hiding that it actually worked but I can see that it did clicking through
<lifeless> mrooney1: are you setting the same status for everything returned from the collection ?
<lifeless> mrooney1: if so, please file a bug - we don't want 500 API calls for that sort of thing, and neither do you :)
<mrooney1> mrooney1: yeah, it is a release script, so it takes all Fix Committed and makes them Fix Released
<mrooney1> then creates a release from the milestone, uploads the stuff, et cetera!
<mrooney1> lifeless: the bug would be that there should be a way to batch change a status? or batch save?
<lifeless> mrooney1: there should be a way to express what you're doing more gracefully.
<lifeless> mrooney1: I do not want to think implementation at this stage.
<mrooney1> haha okay, I am just trying to figure out what about my situation I should file a bug report for
<mrooney1> I shall make one and send you a link for approval :)
<lifeless> that you're having to do many API calls to achieve this
<mrooney1> lifeless: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/341687 is exactly to the precise point of my issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 341687 in Launchpad Registry "Convert bugs from "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released" when a milestone is released (affected: 11, heat: 51)" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> mrooney1: thats a web UI bug
<lifeless> mrooney1: I agree that with it fixed you wouldn't need a script
<lifeless> but
<lifeless> having the ability to do it as a script is valuable too
<mrooney1> oh I was reading it wrong I see
<mrooney1> I was interpreting that as meaning it would also apply to releasing a milestone from the API
<lifeless> also you might like to contribute your script to lptools
<lifeless> which has a release-milestone script
<lifeless> which could benefit from a flag
<mrooney1> oh nice, I wasn't aware of that!
<mrooney1> lifeless: here is what I ended up rolling: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mrooney/%2Bjunk/ezpkg/annotate/head:/release.py , checking out lptools now
<ceros> lifeless: problem i had earlier, was actually a dependency problem
<ceros> the gnupg not install message i got was actually a warning
<ceros> so all my fault
<ceros> thanks for your help anyway, nite
<ppearse> Is there a known problem with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+filebug? I keep getting "Timeout error" (Error ID: OOPS-1683E551)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1683E551
<jpds> ppearse: Looks like the problem at bug #608037.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608037 in Launchpad Answers "timeouts in Question:+edit (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608037
<wgrant> ppearse: I fixed that in trunk few days ago. It should be released on Thursday.
<ppearse> wgrant:Great - I'm OK now on this one.
<mok0> Why can't I create a bzr branch under my new project? I
<mok0> I've done it before
<mok0> I can
<bilalakhtar> mok0: What exactly is the problem?
<mok0> I keep getting a branch under ~mok0
<mok0> I want it under lp:ssm
<bilalakhtar> mok0: YOu want to create a branch under a team?
<bilalakhtar> mok0: yes
<bilalakhtar> mok0: I got it
<bilalakhtar> mok0: You first need to create it under your own name, like
<mok0> Ah
<bilalakhtar> lp:~mok0/PROJECTNAME/trunk
<bilalakhtar> then
<bilalakhtar> mok0: Then set that branch as the focus of development
<bilalakhtar> mok0: then you can push/branch using lp:PROJECTNAME
<mok0> Ah that's what I want :-)
<mok0> Not obvious from the UI
<mok0> bilalakhtar: thanks
<bilalakhtar> mok0: You are welcome
<czajkowski> mrevell: Good morning
<mrevell> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: time for  a quick pm ?
<mrevell> sure czajkowski, always
<czajkowski> mrevell: lovely jubbly :)
<bilalakhtar> mok0: You got what you wanted?
<mok0> bilalakhtar: yes I did, thanks
<bilalakhtar> mok0: You're welcome
<pc_magas> hi
<pc_magas> I need to upload a simple programm that  made
<pc_magas> but theprogramm that launchpad syas to upload it need a .vhangfes file
<pc_magas> .changes
<pc_magas> How I will create this one?
<jelmer> pc_magas: it will be generated when you build a debian source package
<pc_magas> How I will build it?
<pc_magas> What is requested to build it source or the binary from compilation
<jelmer> pc_magas: You can only upload Debian source packages, not tarballs. See the Ubuntu packaging guide for details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<jelmer> pc_magas: You need to upload a source package (as described on the Launchpad PPA help page, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA)
<pc_magas> Is pgpg key requested?
<pc_magas> pgp*
<jelmer> pc_magas: Yes, you'll need to sign the changes with your PGP key registered on Launchpad.
<pc_magas> need and ssh server to have on it what if I install from scratch a new Ubuntu version
<pc_magas> Do i need to backup the keys?
<maxb> Yes you should preserve your ssh and PGP keys when reinstalling your OS
<pc_magas> If I create a code In ubuntu 9.10 and I  install from scratch Ubuntu 10.04 the ssh and pgp willk be lost
<pc_magas> Or can I back up them?
<pc_magas> In any automated programm that I Insert a tarball and I get a .deb file?
<pc_magas> I thing a pbuiler  might be helpfuul for me]
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<pc_magas> Hi
<pc_magas> I seen that with pbuiler I can build packages from source
<pc_magas> but the launchpad wants pgp
<pc_magas> pgp is installed in local computer I mean the computer that I use to build the package?
<jelmer> abentley: Hi
<abentley> jelmer, hi.
<jelmer> abentley: Is there any way to see all my work-in-progress MPs?
<abentley> jelmer, yes, your +merges URL can be used to see that.
<jelmer> abentley: Ah, I missed the Status filter there - thanks!
<abentley> jelmer, np
<pc_magas> Hi it is nessasary to have ssh server for the ssh key?\
<mars> pc_magas, you may want to hop over to the #ubuntu-packaging channel - they can point you in the right direction
 * mars afk for a bit
<pc_magas> bb
<allquixotic> Hi, I am trying to set up a buildbot on launchpad with its own account, but I'm not getting the confirmation email from noreply@launchpad.net. I've waited about half an hour now and tried one resend. The address I'm sending to can receive mail from other sources.
<allquixotic> I can confirm that the email isn't even hitting my mail server because nothing shows up in maillog.
<mars> allquixotic, you are waiting for an account confirmation mail?  What mail host did you send it to?
<mars> allquixotic, ok, what account is the buildbot user using?
<allquixotic> mars: My own server, mail.tiyukquellmalz.org :) It's just a typical dovecot based setup. /var/log/maillog logs all relay traffic.
<pc_magas> <allquixotic> you use your own mail server or webmail
<pc_magas> ?
<allquixotic> pc_magas: I use my own mail server. I'm trying to set up a buildbot for a project I run. The buildbot expects to have access to emails via a maildir. Easiest way to do that is to set up my own mail server. I already had one set up for other purposes so I reused it :)
#launchpad 2010-08-11
<bdrung> can someone change the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/ubuntu/lucid/ubufox/lp557240/+merge/29858 to merged?
<yofel> bdrung: done ;)
<bdrung> thanks
<bdrung> yofel: can you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/memleak-fix/+merge/28645 as merged?
<yofel> no, I could only mark the first one as merged because that was my branch
<bdrung> aha, ok
<bdrung> then i have to wait that launchpad get fixed
<isleshocky77>  I've been looking through the packaging documentation for a while now and still I'm running in circles. Could someone set me straight. I took the source of pidgin-libnotify and modified one file. Now I want to get a build in my personal launchpad ppa for x32 and amd64
<bdrung> isleshocky77: you might want to ask this in #ubuntu-motu
<isleshocky77> bdrung: Thanks.
<micahg> bdrung: #ubuntu-packaging is for PPA packaging Qs
<bdrung> micahg: k, that's an even better place
<micahg> :)
<Toluxero> hi!
<thumper> hi
<Toluxero> hi thumper i need help with a team.
<Toluxero> can you help me?
<thumper> not sure how much help I can be, but ask away
<Toluxero> the owner registered in the team is not more available and I need a ticket to send a LoCo Council, thumper
<thumper> which team?
<Toluxero> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx
<thumper> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fetova is an admin of the team
<thumper> what is it you need to do?
<Toluxero> ahm, actually I'm a LoCo Contact of the team, but the owner is not available, the LoCo Council know the situation.
<Toluxero> and request me a ticket support
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion <- say the team and loco council info
<Toluxero> ok
<Toluxero> thats all?
<thumper> Toluxero: that's all I think
<Toluxero> thumper, thanks! :D
<thumper> np
<Toluxero> thumper, so... the question in what language?
<thumper> english preferrably as the admins are all english speaking
<Toluxero> oks
<Toluxero> thumper, thanks again :D
<mrevell> Hello
<lifeless> !oops
<lifeless> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lifeless> @help
<nigelb> lifeless: !messagethebot :D
 * nigelb hides.
<lifeless> nigelb: if you know how to teach it a new help topic, that would be grand
<lifeless> I wrote up a wiki page about oopses
<lifeless> and I'd like to make it easy to point people about it
<nigelb> lifeless: I do
<jussi> o/
<nigelb> lifeless: jussi will help you with it
<nigelb> what do you want to add?
<jussi> !owner
<ubot5> This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<lifeless> I want tou be able to do !oops
<jussi> :)
<lifeless> and have it give a link to
<nigelb> jussi: "kindly"? free?
<jussi> lifeless: what should !oops say?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<jussi> nigelb: correct
<nigelb> whoa, cool
<jussi> !test
<ubot5> hrm?
<lifeless> jussi: just giving the URL would be ok
<lifeless> saying a little more like 'An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops' would be better.
<jussi> lifeless: we need to follow how factoids need to be constructed, small explanation, url.
<lifeless> jussi: syre
<lifeless> sure
<jussi> lifeless: ok. for future reference, use this syntax, and the bot will forward it for moderation. !oops is <reply>An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<lifeless> with the <reply> in it ?
<jussi> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<jussi> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> ok, thanks
<lifeless> I'll try to remember ;)
<nigelb> \o/
<jussi> no probs.
<jussi> !bot
<ubot5> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<jussi> lifeless: that link has how to do it if you ever need it again
<lifeless> jussi: thanks a lot
<jussi> lifeless: also, Ive made that a specific factoid for this channel only. if you want to call it outside of here, use !oops-#launchpad
<lifeless> ok
<jussi> ok then. Laters!
<aquarius> maxb, ping
<maxb> hi
<aquarius> yeah, I'm thick and meant just the android-trunk bit :)
<aquarius> er, android-client
<maxb> just wanted to check :-)
<aquarius> Launchpad: saving me from my own stupidity. again :)
<maxb> updated, import in progress
<aquarius> winner, thanks
<aquarius> If I've got two separate codebases which may share some code and are of the same sort of thing -- we have an "Android client for Ubuntu One" project on LP, but we'll actually have a few separate clients, in time (one for contacts, one for files, etc) -- should they be separate LP projects? Or are separate branches in the one project a good idea?
<maxb> aquarius: Generally the question "Are the Bazaar branches going to have interrelated history?" is a good guide to "Should these things all be one project?"
<aquarius> well...some of it will be interrelated. The different clients will share code, but will start from different places. I'm not sure what that means as an answer to your question :)
<maxb> Maybe there's a shared library plus N clients, all of which are projects?
<wgrant> aquarius: Sounds like they should be separate projects.
<wgrant> Or a single branch.
<aquarius> wgrant, cheers; that's exactly why I'm asking the question. Obviously all of these are doable technically; what I'm trying to do is fit in with the zen of launchpad
<esteve> hi all
<esteve> I bought a subscription the other day and created a proprietary project
<esteve> but I can't seem to find the documentation to make branches private
<esteve> doesn't anybody know where I can find it?
<mwhudson> esteve: you have to ask an admin (aka losa) for that
<esteve> mwhudson: thanks
<noodles775> (that is, they can update a setting so that your project will default to private branches)
<esteve> noodles775: so all the branches that my team pushes will be made private, am I right?
<noodles775> Once a losa has update your project, all the branches that your team pushes for that project will be private by default, yes. (ie. pushing to ~username/project-name/branch-name)
<noodles775> (or ~teamname/project-name/branch of course :) ).
<esteve> noodles775: great! thanks
<esteve> so, who is an admin/losa?
<esteve> or can I just open a question against malone (not sure about the name)?
<noodles775> esteve: they would normally have already jumped by this point (by mentioning losa), but they're currently off sprinting together, so it might be worth asking a question against launchpad-code.
<esteve> noodles775: ok, thanks, I just opened one https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/120715
<X3> can anyone shed some light on why the svn revisions are off on https://code.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/xbmc/svn-trunk
<X3> comparing to http://trac.xbmc.org/timeline
<X3> the svn versions dont match but commits do
<X3> the real svn displays version 32624 and the lauchapad is 2something its well off version nr
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<X3> is this a bug in launchpad?
<wgrant> X3: Bazaar revision numbers are unique within a branch. Subversion revision numbers are unique across all branches in the repository.
<wgrant> If you do an svn log on trunk, you'll see there are revision numbers missing (since they're in other branches).
<wgrant> bzr doesn't know about the other branches, and doesn't count the revisions outside trunk.
<X3> wgrant but if I build that those packages will never trigger update on ppa cause revision is way lower
<wgrant> X3: What's your versioning scheme?
<X3> er svn?
<bigjools> wgrant: your branch should be on staging now
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks. I'll QA it.
<wgrant> X3: I mean, how do you construct the version string for your packages?
<X3> you mean the recipe?
<wgrant> Yes.
<X3> atm none cause idk how to
<X3> + the discrepancy im totally lost
<wgrant> If you're not already building packages from svn directly, then there are no packages with the svn revision number for your bzr packages to be less than.
<X3> wagrant what recipe should it use that?
<X3> can you help with recipe?
<det> How often does PPA publication happen ?
<maxb> 5 minutes, in theory, though it seems sluggish lately
<bigjools> det, maxb: nominally it's 5 minutes but when the load is large it will take longer
<det> Thanks
<det> seems mine took like 1 hour
<pc_magas> hi
<pc_magas> hi
<hexmode> rockstar: is there a bug for recipe builds on Maverick?  They fail b/c of no orig.tar.gz
<rockstar> hexmode, not that I'm aware of.
<rockstar> hexmode, do you have a buildlog I can see?
<hexmode> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53488576/buildlog.txt.gz
<hexmode> from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hexmode/+recipe/org-mode-daily
<hexmode> Also, just fyi, I'm impressed that estimated build times were actually pretty accurate this morning.
<hexmode> rockstar: ^^ in case you missed it
<rockstar> hexmode, well, the problem wasn't in their accuracy, but in the number of packages that were "cutting" in line.
<hexmode> heh
<hexmode> rockstar: final q: build schedule says "built daily" but no builds have happend for several days.  Why?
<rockstar> hexmode, known issue, but I don't know the details.  I'll have to find out.
<hexmode> rockstar: ok, if you know who I should bug about it, I could find out.  otherwise, thanks.
<rockstar> hexmode, you should me about it.  :)
<rockstar> hexmode, sorry, just got to looking at your Maverick issue, and it looks like that bug is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/614768
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/614768)
<hexmode> rockstar: thanks...
<hexmode> rockstar: also, looks like it does a source build first (-S) and then reschedules for a binary build (ex: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hexmode/+recipe/emacs-daily/+build/796)
<rockstar> hexmode, yeah, that's correct.
<hexmode> rockstar: but, under pending builds, it doesn't really show that.
<rockstar> hexmode, there's a bug about that, but it's not really a pending build.  It built the source package like you asked.  :)
<hexmode> rockstar: it says "successful build" ... even though, since these are from trunk, they could fail
<hexmode> heh
<hexmode> rockstar: ok
<bahamas10> i can't figure out how to get the FAQ to show up on my projects overview
<lamont> wgrant: around?
 * lamont bets on sleeping
<lamont> wondering if the build-record populator that we run after PaS changes got updated for arch: linux-any packages as part of the fix
<MTecknology> Is there any way I could have https://launchpad.net/nginx-obsolete unlinked from https://launchpad.net/~nginx ?
<wgrant> lamont: Yes.
<wgrant> lamont: I was thinking about that, and yes, it should work.
<wgrant> But I really need to strip it down to a create-build-records-only mode.
<wgrant> However, just running it right after the rollout should fix everything.
<wgrant> And fix a few things that shouldn't be fixed, but they're not significant.
<lamont> wgrant: heh
<lamont> 'twould be nice if there were a way to tell it package, version, and distro-arch-series, and have it either create it because it should, or bitch-n-whine and ask if I'm really really really sure I want that even though it shouldn't exist.
<lamont> and have it do just that one tuple, instead of walking the world
<lamont> oh, and ponies.  I want ponies.
<lamont> anyway, afk
<wgrant> Hmm.
<lifeless> MTecknology: what is nginx-obsolete ?
<MTecknology> lifeless: it was replaced by launchpad.net/nginx
<lifeless> grah, why ?
<MTecknology> lifeless: Realistically.. you could simply delete it - but I don't think you guys do that
<lifeless> anyhow - file a question on launchpad.net/launchpad asking for help
<lifeless> there is no help contact on atm
<MTecknology> lifeless: It was my fault- you can slap me :(
<MTecknology> I want to make a project called builders :(
<MTecknology> wgrant: I see the builders have returned to a state of normalcy - That's nice. :)
<wgrant> Were they broken?
<wgrant> They'll be even better than normal tomorrow.
<MTecknology> wgrant: why's that?
<wgrant> MTecknology: The buildd master has been rewritten.
<MTecknology> wgrant: cool - any specific changes?
<mwhudson> does more stuff in parallel
<MTecknology> oh, cool
<bdrung> why can't i change the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ubuntu/maverick/xf86-input-wacom/new_upstream_0.10.7/+merge/30469 to invalid or something similar?
<micahg> bdrung: it's a personal branch, not an ubuntu branch
<bdrung> micahg: but it's a merge request
<ajmitch> bdrung: oddly enough there's the resubmit proposal & delete proposal links listed
<bdrung> micahg: the members of the target branch team should be able to reject a merge request
<bdrung> i could delete the merge request
<ajmitch> ~ubuntu-branches is set as reviewer (& owner of the branch)
<bdrung> but then the commend would vanish
 * micahg has no idea
<ajmitch> you're able to set the reviewer of that branch, but that still doesn't fix the problem
<ajmitch> I think the default reviewer for all those branches needs to be changed from ~ubuntu-branches
<bdrung> yes
<ajmitch> we probably need the TB to do it
<bdrung> to ~ubuntu-dev?
<ajmitch> or maybe lifeless, he's in the owning team :)
<ajmitch> probably not
<ajmitch> some might be ~ubuntu-core-dev, it'll need some thought
#launchpad 2010-08-12
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Is there a tool to upload release files from the command line, preferably with resuming?
<michaelh1> I saw https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41204 for a hardcore version...
<jelmer> michaelh1: There are some Launchpad command line utilities, it might be useful to add a command to those
<jelmer> michaelh1: I don't think that has happened yet though
<james_w> michaelh1: there's one in ubuntu-dev-tools that doesn't have resuming
<james_w> (I doubt resuming can be implemented given the interface LP currently exports)
<jelmer> james_w: ah, cool, wasn't aware of that one
<jelmer> michaelh1: fwiw, it's called lp-project-upload
 * michaelh1 reads...
<poolie> there's a script in bzr's source tree too
<poolie> it's a bit dodgy
<poolie> hello to all of you
 * jelmer waves to poolie
<michaelh1> Right.  Will play.  It's a 100 MB GCC release so we'll see how it goes
<lavid> hello. question about recipes to automate building. i imagine i need some debian dpkg special sauce somewhere for this all to properly work. do i need to make a new branch that contains that stuff (dependencies, etc) and then do something like merge packaging lp:~rawtherapee/rawtherapee/packaging, yes? are there any fully functional examples of using recipes where the debian stuff is merged in from a branch?
<lavid> oh, and this is what i have thusfar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rawtherapee/+recipe/rawtherapee-staging
<wgrant> lavid: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+recipe/ivle-trunk is one of mine.
<wgrant> lavid: The debian-packaging branch is a branch of trunk with debian/ added.
<LifeIsPain> I now have access to the SF tracker for a project and so started closing bugs which should have been closed earlier, the launchpad bugs that are associated with these bugs aren't then getting updated, upon clicking on the status, they each read:
<LifeIsPain> The information about this bug in Launchpad is automatically pulled daily from the remote bug. This information was last pulled on 2010-07-14.
<LifeIsPain> so is the launchpad remote bug tracker slightly foobar with sf?
<nhandler> How do I go about removing translations for a series so that the series can be deleted?
<nhandler> Never mind, I figured it out.
<MTecknology> Why do recipes tack on ~lucid1 or ~karmic2 or w/e
<MTecknology> I get what they mean - I'm just wondering if those being optional tags might be better?
<MTecknology> Like.. {debupstream}-ppa{upload} or {debupstream}~{ubuntuversion}{upload}
<MTecknology> Might make things much more flexible. Personally - I don't get why those should need to be there. If you're uploading to different versions..
<MTecknology> I think I kind of get it - but I'm not a huge fan
<micahg> MTecknology: you can only have 1 version of something in a repo even in a different pocket
<MTecknology> micahg: does it work the same in ubuntu too? You can't have the same version if the packages are different?
<micahg> MTecknology: correct
<MTecknology> micahg: how do you deal with that if the source version and everything are the same but the debian/ needs to change a little?
<micahg> MTecknology: you build a 0.XX.XX.1 where XX.XX is the previous release in UBuntu at least
<MTecknology> oh
<micahg> MTecknology: in PPA, ~lucid1 and such
<MTecknology> I wish launchpad recipes supported commands. I would love to just rm one file and sed one other - then the 0.7 debian would work for 0.8
<micahg> MTecknology: here's a wiki on versioning in Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update%20the%20packaging
<MTecknology> micahg: thanks
<MTecknology> micahg: would it be a bad idea to maybe request a feature that you can omit the ubuntu version part and build the same binary for multiple versions?
<micahg> MTecknology: probably
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> Any reason?
<micahg> w/o Ubuntu version it steps on the debian build versions
<MTecknology> micahg: I meant so you could do something like {debupstream}ppa{upload}
<micahg> MTecknology: sounds like a bad idea
<MTecknology> micahg: :(
<micahg> try a dpkg --compare-versions on that and {debupstream}-1 and you'll see the issue
<MTecknology> micahg: I was thinking {debupstream} usually has the -1 or -0 in it when I look at them - but I guess the uncommon case
<MTecknology> micahg: in that case it'd be  {debupstream}-0ppa{upload}
<micahg> that might work
<MTecknology> Then just the same thing as telling launchpad to copy binary for versions
<micahg> well, recipes shouldn't be based on a debian version, but rather the upstream project version IMHO
<MTecknology> I'm trying to make them very easily build nginx packages
<micahg> MTecknology: well, if debian/rules will be differnt for each release, you need a rebuild
<MTecknology> micahg: yup - but this won't need to be
<MTecknology> micahg: aside from one patch that needs to be removed - I can take the lenny debian/ for nginx 0.7.x and use it in maverick to build nginx 0.8.x
<micahg> MTecknology: the point is the source needs to be rebuilt each for each series
<MTecknology> micahg: As opposed to having it build for lucid and copy binary to maverick?
<micahg> MTecknology: right
<MTecknology> micahg: I know it needs to now - I just don't think it makes sense
<MTecknology> micahg: else I could just have daily builds - then maually go out to LP and copy binary and have the same effect - except that ~lucid1 would be part of the version number in maverick
<micahg> MTecknology: the libraries it's linked to are different in each series aren't they?
<MTecknology> micahg: not that I know of
<MTecknology> micahg: like I said - I can use the exact same debian/ - I can grab a .deb from lenny and toss it on maverisk
<MTecknology> s/sk/ck/
<LifeIsPain> ok, from my previous question, I now see that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/sf has been disabled, which explains why none of them had been updated
<MTecknology> !info nginx
<ubot5> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.65-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 327 kB, installed size 800 kB
<micahg> MTecknology: work yes, ideal, probably not
<MTecknology> micahg: it just seems like a waste to me
<micahg> MTecknology: you take advantage of compiler optimizations in the toolchain and any other advantages from the libraries in the release
<twb> So launchpad is 100% Affero GPL'd now, right?
<twb> Are there any deployments other than Canonical's?
<lifeless> LP is AGPL yes
<mwhudson> i saw a link to one somewhere
<MTecknology> twb: I was going to try but gave up realizing it'd never work :P
<lifeless> we're aware of a couple
<MTecknology> only internal stuff though
<lifeless> you need to rebrand it - the icon artwork is (IIRC) trademarked
<lifeless> MTecknology: well, its not entirely clear whether they are all internal deployments ;)
<twb> Is there a turnkey way to do that, or do you need to grovel through the tarball?
<lifeless> but we have folk that pop up and tell us when things are broken
<lifeless> twb: I'm not aware of a specific turnkey way, no - but it should be as simple as replacing the icing, so fairly easy.
<MTecknology> Build will start in 4sec
<MTecknology> You mean 4 hours?
<MTecknology> I'm excited to see the changes being made
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 0800-0930 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 0800-0930 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is currently down/read-only until 0930 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<dholbach> are we there yet? :-P
<spm> dholbach: you'll get a smacked bottom with questions like that; :-) Not yet, but progressing well.
<twb> "Pipe down or I'll turn this migration around RIGHT NOW and we'll rollback straight home"
 * dholbach hugs spm and twb :)
<twb> cooties!
<nigelb> "Are we there yet?" hahaha
 * bilalakhtar wishes spm and twb good luck
 * bilalakhtar smacks dholbach 
 * dholbach strangles bilalakhtar :)
<bilalakhtar> Are we near?
 * bilalakhtar kicks dholbach 
<bilalakhtar> enough!
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: I guess we better stay quiet in the back :)
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: yup, nothing to do until lp is back
<bilalakhtar> LP IS UP!
<spm> parts *may* be up - the rollout isn't (yet) complete
<bigjools> we need a launchpad-release-party channel
<dholbach> bigjools: HAHAHA
<bigjools> complete with smackdown bot
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Laney> should I be able to edit the status of packaging branch merge proposals?
<dholbach> spm (and everybody else): good work!
<henninge> Laney: Does your problem still exist or was it related to Launchpad being read-only until 30 minutes ago?
<nigelb> yay, we're there!
 * nigelb hugs spm and others :)
<nigelb> bigjools: totally agree on the release channel.
<henninge> only that we are working to get rid of releases ... ;)
<Laney> henninge: It's still there, but I don't know if it's a problem
<Laney> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arky/ubuntu/lucid/sysinfo/fix-524120/+merge/19746 ← I want to edit the status of this merge proposal
<nigelb> hahaha, we can still say "is it out yet"
<henninge> Laney: What's your relationship to the proposal? It does not look lile you are either the submitter or on the reviewer team.
<spm> Laney: huh. lookin'....
<Laney> henninge: I can upload to the target
<Laney> so I figure I should be able to twiddle the bits
<henninge> Hm, I am not sure.
<spm> I'd suggest per henninge's - it doesn't look like you have the perms to ok the branch for merging; only james does aiui.
 * spm has been ordered into lunch...
<wgrant> It's a sort of bug.
<wgrant> Sort of.
<wgrant> For Ubuntu, the uploaders probably should be able to review.
<Laney> it's probably complicated as the target is lucid...
<wgrant> But they can't.
<Laney> wgrant: Is there a bug# for this?
<Laney> I thought I filed a similar bug in the past
<henninge> wgrant: "uploaders" means "being able to push to branches"?
<Laney> bug 540250 is the one I filed a while ago
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 540250 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Cannot edit merge proposals for packaging branches (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540250
<henninge> so, is this a regression?
<Laney> let me find another branch
<Laney> henninge: No. I can edit lp:ubuntu/xxx proposals it seems.
<Laney> oh, hang on...
<wgrant> Bug #612391?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612391 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Cannot change status for merge proposals that target a released series (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612391
<Laney> *can* I actually push to lp:ubuntu/lucid/foo? Is that an alias for proposed?
<Laney> looks right, good find
<wgrant> No, that's the release pocket.
<wgrant> It is read-only.
<Laney> Could/should something be done with merge proposals like that?
 * henninge lunches
<paultag> Hey LPers. Can I I use lplib to pull data from the build farm for PPAs?
<mrevell> Any soyuz guys around to answer paultag?
<bigjools> paultag: what sort of data?
<paultag> bigjools, basic status and cosmetics. Nothing major. I do PPA builds once in a while and as a fun little app-let I wanted to make something to track the builds. "Time" left, arches, and after they are done, a build log
<bigjools> paultag: yes, you can do all that then.
<paultag> bigjools, any documentation you can point me to?
<bigjools> the best place to start is https://help.launchpad.net/API
<paultag> bigjools, I'm quite familiar with lplib overall
<paultag> bigjools, do you have the sub-page related to the buildfarm?
<bigjools> ok, have you looked at http://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<bigjools> the "buildfarm" doesn't have an API as such, you need to traverse from the context archive you're interested in
<paultag> yeah bigjools, but this is all for the raw interface. I hate guessing the interface for lplib
<paultag> Humm
<bigjools> that doc is the best thing to use, it's not too hard to go from there to lplib
<bigjools> I'll give you an example to start with
<paultag> bigjools, that'll help a ton, thanks
<bigjools> you know how get get an archive?
<bigjools> (aka a PPA)
<paultag> bigjools, I've never tried, but it must be under the person object, yeah?
<bigjools> yes, it has an archive property for the default archive, or you can call getPPAByName()
<paultag> bigjools, cool, that should not be an issue
<bigjools> or there's a "ppas" property for a collection of all PPAs
<bigjools> then you can call getBuildRecords() on the archive
<bigjools> or getPublishedSources()
<bigjools> this is trivially easy in lplib :)
<paultag> bigjools, I'll do my homework, thanks! :)
<bigjools> something like launchpad.me.ppa will ewven work
<maxb> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476928/ may give you some ideas
<maxb> It is a script I use to promote packages from one PPA to another when they have built on all architectures
<paultag> maxb, that rocks, thanks!
<paultag> One of these days I'll put together an archive with all the examples I've polled for
<maxb> I can paste you my lputil module that that paste imports you like, but that's just generic launchpadlib stuff
<paultag> maxb, sure
<maxb> oh, actually it does have one soyuz function at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476929/
 * paultag hugs maxb
<paultag> thanks!
<shadeslayer> jelmer: thanks mate ;)
<jdub> yo gang
<jdub> is this the most sensible place to ask about recipes?
<henninge> jdub: I think it is, maybe somebody from them soyuz team can help you.
<jdub> i'm getting the impression it's bleeding edge stuff, based on intriguing lack of docs ;)
<jdub> now i know how to write one... how do i submit/commit a recipe? :-)
<henninge> well, it is a fairly new feature, yes.
<MTecknology> jdub: Are you in ~launchpad-dev? I think you need to be to use it decently
<jdub> *ah*
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-dev
<jdub> that would explain the lack of things to push and prod!
<MTecknology> I'm pretty sure that's the one you need to be in - then you'll be using launchpad edge - which means you get the latest and greatest
<jdub> yeha
<henninge> MTecknology, jdub: We just rolled out today so edge is currently identical to production.
<jdub> oh
<jdub> hmm
<jdub> where should i expect to see a link to ~TEAM/+recipes ?
<noodles775> jdub: if you push a branch and look at it, you'll should see a link for creating a recipe.
 * noodles775 checks
<jdub> and where/how do i edit/submit/commit a recipe?
<henninge> MTecknology: and the team is ~launchpad-beta-testers but anybody can simply add "edge" to the url and use it.
<MTecknology> henninge: oh.. so that's the one.. thanks
<MTecknology> I was just thinking, I don't see kiko around much
<henninge> MTecknology: He is not on Launchpad any more.
<henninge> I mean, on the team.
<MTecknology> henninge: oh
<jdub> <- not logged in to edge. ha ha. grr.
<henninge> MTecknology: http://www.linaro.org/management-team/
<MTecknology> henninge: oh
<sjamaan> jelmer: Hi, thanks for restarting the import of Chicken. However, this project moved to a new server. I put a link to the new repo in the Whiteboard at https://code.launchpad.net/~chicken/chicken/git-mirror
<nessita> hello people! does anyone know why launchpad says that "pycasa-download@googlegroups.com  isn't a valid email address."?
<henninge> nessita: where are you trying to use it?
<sjamaan> nessita: Is that a trailing space?
<henninge> sjamaan: good point ;)
<nessita> sjamaan: d'oh!
<nessita> sjamaan: feel free to insult me :-)
<sjamaan> nessita: Actually, the code should probably handle that sort of thing gracefully by trimming the input
<nessita> sjamaan: yeah, makes sense
<henninge> nessita: what sjamaan said. Can you file a bug, please=
<henninge> ?
<nessita> henninge: yes of course!
<henninge> sjamaan: or maybe check if one exists for it already ... ;-)
<jelmer> sjamaan: I'll update it, thanks.
<sjamaan> thanks :)
<nessita> sjamaan, henninge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/616834
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 616834 in Launchpad itself "Spaces should be trimmed from email addresses before validation (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<henninge> nessita: thank you
<sjamaan> :)
<nessita> since we're at it, could anyone help me with the following: I've submitted a package as per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/0.99-0ubuntu1, and the page reports "Uploaded by: pycassos". Pycassos is a team I belong to but has nothing to do with the ubuntu-sso-client project
<nessita> I've noticed I've used natalia.bidart@gmail.com for building the package, and I have nataliabidart@gmail.com registered on LP. Maybe that generates the confusion?
<henninge> nessita: you should be more careful with email addresses.
<nessita> henninge: I see that now :-) How can I fix this?
<nessita> I've tried adding natalia.bidart@gmail.com to my profile but I get this error:
<henninge> Launchpad bug reports and also the channel logs here on freende are public, so they can easily be harvested by spammers ... ;-)
<henninge> nessita: what I mean! :-/ Stop putting all your email addresses in public places!
<nessita> henninge: well, I put this email address everywhere, but ok, I'll stop.
<henninge> nessita: ;-)
<henninge> nessita: what ever you like, I was just worried for your mailbox ... ;)
<nessita> so, the error I've got was "The email address 'x.y@example.com' is already registered to pycassos. If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge it into your account."
<nessita> but I couldn't complete the merge either
<henninge> nessita: so, do you have different lp accounts?
<nessita> henninge: not that I know of, but I might mistakenly registered some while testing the new SSO GTK interface
<nessita> henninge: I can try retrieving passwords
<sjamaan> jelmer: Yet another error cropped up. Any idea if this is another bug or just a config issue?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53560977/chicken-chicken-git-mirror.log
<nessita> henninge: is LP using the Ubuntu SSO accounts?
<henninge> nessita: yes
<henninge> nessita: Launchpad creates inactive accounts when it encounters an email address that it has no account for, like when importing translations.
<henninge> nessita: so there may be an account for an address of yours which you did not create yourself.
<nessita> henninge: ok, I just confirmed that there is an account for the x.y email
<jelmer> sjamaan: It's a bug that has already been fixed upstream; I'll ask thumper if we can roll it out soon, as it appears to be affecting quite a few of the http git repos.
<sjamaan> jelmer: A different bug, in a different component?
<henninge> nessita: interestingly, searching for the x.y email address brings up the pycassos team ...
<nessita> henninge: I might added that x.y email to that team, I use those emails a lot, like they were the same
<nessita> xy@... and x.y@...
<henninge> yes
<jelmer> sjamaan: Different bug, same component.
<nessita> henninge: so, I should change the email in pycassos and close the x.y account?
<henninge> nessita: which is the x.y account?
<jelmer> sjamaan: HTTP Git repositories are relatively rare, and this appears to be an issue with the way in which some HTTP servers deal with directories.
<sjamaan> jelmer: Is it possible to get a notification when this bugfix is rolled out on production?
<nessita> henninge: the x.y account is a SSO account, and I might registered that email (x.y) with pycassos
<henninge> hm, I think there is some LP - SSO entanglement going on here. Looks like a bug somehow, nessita.
<jelmer> sjamaan: Yeah, I can let you know.
<nessita> henninge: ok, I'll chase some SSO gurus :-)
<sjamaan> jelmer: I'd appreciate that
<nessita> henninge: thanks for your help!
<henninge> nessita: thanks, right in time for me going off... ;-)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nessita> henninge: enjoy!
<henninge> thanks :)
<MTecknology> henninge: Can I not mark that you answerred my question?
<henninge> MTecknology: no, then the LOSAs won't pick up on it. They will mark it answered.
<MTecknology> henninge: I marked it answered - I just recall you used to be able to mark who solved it.
<henninge> MTecknology: thanks for caring about my karma! ;) I re-opened the question for the reason mentioned above..
 * henninge has to go now ;)
<henninge> Bye!
<plundra> How the hell do you pull the source from a launchpad-thingomajig?! Without having an account, that is. I just want to pull and follow changes, not push anything.
<shadeslayer> how much time should i wait when copying packages from one ppa to another?
<shadeslayer> it said delayed copy of packages :(
<Green00000> hi
<shadeslayer> Green00000: hi :)
<Green00000> there is no more ubuntu-shipping support ........ and i used launchpad only for this ....... how can i delet my account?????????
<bigjools> shadeslayer: it does that when you copy between private / non-private
<bigjools> it'll take up to 15 mins
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ah thanks :D
<shadeslayer> and yeah was copying b/w private and non-private :)
<Green00000> there is no more ubuntu-shipping support ........ and i used launchpad only for this ....... how can i delet my account?????????
<Green00000> there is no more ubuntu-shipping support ........ and i used launchpad only for this ....... how can i delete my account?????????
<MTecknology> !repeat > Green00000
<ubot5> Green00000, please see my private message
<MTecknology> Green00000: in your account page, click change details, read the page
<Green00000> okay.
<Green00000> okay.
<Green00000> thx.
<Green00000> :)
<Green00000> bb.
<MTecknology> Any ideas what broke on this recipe build? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53564608/buildlog.txt.gz
<bigjools> MTecknology: it tells you in the log file
<MTecknology> bigjools: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<MTecknology> bigjools: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Is this part relevant?
<MTecknology> bigjools: What am I missing? :(
<bigjools> MTecknology: not sure, sorry, I'm not too familiar with recipes yet
<bigjools> james_w might know
<MTecknology> alrighty :)
<MTecknology> We're kind of lost
<MTecknology> Lucid: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53564967/buildlog.txt.gz & Maverick: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53564608/buildlog.txt.gz
<jdub> is maverick currently having problems with recipe builds?
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> not for Qt
<jdub> it's not the partial depends bit
<jdub> it's the failure of dpkg-source
<shadeslayer> i just built qt-kde in a ppa with recipe
<jdub> it doesn't successfully build a source package
<shadeslayer> dude... dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<shadeslayer> you need the orignal code in lp as well :P
<jdub> yes, the same happens in the successful lucid build
<jdub> because recipes don't build with orig tarballs
<jdub> the recipe builder creates native source
<shadeslayer> lemme look
<jdub> thus my question above -> perhaps there is a problem with dpkg-source in maverick (or somehow we're tweaking a recipe builder bug)
<MTecknology> Both logs are basically the same until dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<shadeslayer> im taking a look at the package i built
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53561315/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.project-neon-qt_1.0%2B1200~maverick1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: how did you trigger the build?
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: asking the recipe to build
<shadeslayer> web ui?
<dendrobates> I need to make some changes to a launchpad team and cannot figure out where to do it...
<MTecknology> ya
<dendrobates> ~openstack grants membership in ~nova and ~swift
<dendrobates> I want to reverse it and have membership in ~nova and ~swift give you membership in ~openstack
<dendrobates> any hints?
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: dpkg-source: warning: source directory 'recipe-0.8.49+time' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> 'nginx-0.8.49+time~lucid1'
<shadeslayer> use something else than time
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: that same string worked in lucid thoguh
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I did change it though
<shadeslayer> uh no...
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: lucid ftbfs you pointed to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53564967/buildlog.txt.gz
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-development
<shadeslayer> dude ...
<shadeslayer> thats not the actual build
<jdub> shadeslayer: that's not a ftbfs, that's a successful recipe build
<shadeslayer> thats just the upload
<shadeslayer> jdub: yep
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: but the build log is there
<jdub> the problem with the maverick one is that it's an unsuccessful *recipe* build
<shadeslayer> ah right
<jdub> lucid recipe completed, uploaded and built
<dendrobates> nm, figured it out
<MTecknology> granted the package itself actually fails to build..
<MTecknology> but that's an issue that comes after the recipe builds
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: i thought it was a FTBFS issue ... didnt realise its a recipe issue :P
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: np - I'm wondering if there's any chance of a bug with building recipes for maverick or if it's just me
<shadeslayer> no idea on that..
<jelmer> shadeslayer: You're welcome.
<jelmer> shadeslayer: the imports of the KDE repository are still slow, but at least they're working.
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<jelmer> shadeslayer: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4
<shadeslayer> jelmer: that is already bookmarked :P
<shadeslayer> i keep checking after every half an hour
<jelmer> hehe
<shadeslayer> jelmer: so bzr finds a particular set of revisions, imports them and then continues from there again?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: you're unlucky the current run wasn't scheduled on pear, it's much faster than the other import machines.
<jelmer> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> ah ok ... because i see loads of Imports ... so was curious
<shadeslayer> bah.. :P
<jelmer> shadeslayer: the import size is currently set to 1k revisions, but this number can probably be increased.
<jelmer> shadeslayer: we don't import all revisions at the same time because that would prevent all other imports from running. This way we do 1k revisions and then schedule a new job for the next 1000.
<jelmer> shadeslayer: (originally it also had to do with memory leaks, but they're mostly gone now)
<shadeslayer> sound logic :)
<shadeslayer> how come pear is faster? :)
<shadeslayer> different connections? or configs?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: better hardware
<shadeslayer> jelmer: btw how much of code is mirrored @ LP ?
 * shadeslayer thinks of LP as beast 
<jelmer> https://code.launchpad.net/ has some stats
<shadeslayer> doesnt say how much space it takes up :P
<jelmer> oh, I don't know how much that is
<jelmer> The Launchpad code folks would know.
<dendrobates> is it possible to have nested project groups?
<jelmer> dendrobates: As far as I know, we don't support nesting project groups.
<dendrobates> I would like to have the openstack project contain an openstack-client project group that already contains 4 projects
<dendrobates> ah
<dendrobates> do you have a suggestion for large projects that contain many subcomponents developed separately
<bdrung> can someone move https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vlc/master to the ~videolan team?
<bdrung> and this https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vlc/old-trunk too?
<rockstar> dendrobates, unfortunately, no.  It's pretty flat as it is now.  :(
<shadeslayer> hi, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta shows one package
<shadeslayer> but https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages shows so many
<shadeslayer> phooey
<shadeslayer> nvm
<jelmer> bdrung: You do realize that both branches have been suspended?
<bdrung> jelmer: yes. the next thing i want to ask is a retry for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vlc/master - i want to build a daily PPA based on that import
<jelmer> bdrung: That's still going to fail as Bazaar does not support nested trees yet.
<jelmer> bdrung: To change their ownership, please file a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<bdrung> jelmer: not good.
<bdrung> jelmer: question filed
<bdrung> jelmer: when will Bazaar support nested trees?
<Meths> Can't you use a recipe to simulate the nested tree thing?
<james_w> MTecknology: bug 614768
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614768 in bzr-builder "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages (affected: 4, heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614768
<jelmer> bdrung: I don't know what the current plans are, the Bazaar list is probably the best place for that question (bazaar@lists.ubuntu.com)
<Meths> Need to find the page I saw the instructions on now...
<Meths> Use merge  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<jelmer> Meths: You can use recipes to work around the lack of nested tree support in your own branches, but that won't make it possible for git imports with submodules to work.
<maxb> bdrung: Are you asking just for the sake of organizational naming? Because I don't think the team of a vcs import branch matters much, permission wise, other than who can delete it
<Meths> jelmer: noted.
<bdrung> maxb: permission wise
<MTecknology> james_w: thanks
<daveisadork> hey, i have a package recipe that builds fine for karmic and lucid but fails for maverick...
<daveisadork> the difference in the logs being at the point after all the packages are installed
<daveisadork> a successful build says "All changes applied successfully. Committing to: ..."
<daveisadork> the failed build says "All changes applied successfully. bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name."
<thumper> daveisadork: thanks, it is a bug
<daveisadork> thumper: should i report it or attach the recipe/logs somewhere?
<thumper> daveisadork: I'm talking through the bug with rockstar right now
<thumper> daveisadork: file a bug though
<daveisadork> ok, thanks
<thumper> daveisadork: if you like
<rockstar> daveisadork, do you have a buildlog?
<daveisadork> yes
<daveisadork> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53568457/buildlog.txt.gz
<rockstar> daveisadork, did you end up filing a bug?
<bdrung> does the daily build already work (e.g. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+recipe/daily)?
<wgrant> bdrung: Daily builds are currently disabled, after a bug was discovered last week.
<wgrant> But that bug is fixed, so they should be turned back on soon.
<bdrung> great.
<bdrung> so one of > 3 daily builds work.
<wgrant> Where are the failures?
<bdrung> wgrant: bzr import fails. e.g. vlc and xmms2 - missing nested support
<wgrant> Ah.
<bdrung> wgrant: and the cvs import of eclipse failed - failed to import root
<bdrung> wgrant: and the hg import of audacious failed - maximum recursion depth exceeded
<bdrung> summa summarum 1 of 5 daily builds work
<wgrant> lamont: Is king really a virt buildd now? I thought it was the amd64 LiveCD machine.
<daveisadork> rockstar: not yet, i had to run out for a bit but i can now
<daveisadork> ummm what should i file against?
<thumper> daveisadork: we've done one already
<daveisadork> ok, got a link?
<thumper> bug 617072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617072 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Maverick recipe builds fail (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617072
<daveisadork> thanks
<rockstar> Coincidentally, the patch has already landed.
<daveisadork> ha i just saw that *after* i commented
#launchpad 2010-08-13
<daveisadork> why did it only fail with a nested merge?
<thumper> daveisadork: a commit was done after a merge
<thumper> daveisadork: and bzr 2.2 added a hard constraint that an identity is needed
<thumper> daveisadork: and one wasn't provided
<thumper> daveisadork: bzr 2.2 is in maverick
<daveisadork> i see
<daveisadork> well thanks... the recipes and daily build setup is awesome
<micahg> can launchpad do bzr code imports?
<wgrant> micahg: As in mirroring a remote bzr branch?
<micahg> wgrant: yes
<poolie> yes
<micahg> awesome :)
<wgrant> micahg: Yes. Go to the project page, click 'Register a branch', and select 'Mirrored'
 * micahg is working with a team on a sourceforge project, but would like to leverage bzr build recipies/PPAs
<hyperair> hi. is there a way i can prevent other members in the team from receiving build failure messages for packages i upload to the team PPA?
<StevenK> hyperair: Sadly, not that I'm aware of.
<hyperair> hmm that sucks.
<hyperair> shouldn't it only alert the uploader about build failure messages?
<StevenK> That point is debatable
<hyperair> why so?
<hyperair> you don't see all ubuntu developers getting emailed for all build failures that any ubuntu developer uploads to the archive.
<StevenK> Because other people on the team may be able to, or better placed to fix the build failures
<StevenK> It's useful in some cases -- but I do agree it should be configurable
<hyperair> i think those cases are rather remote.
<StevenK> Why so?
<hyperair> because the uploaded package is generally already on the uploader's computer, and the person who knows best about how to fix it, or who to ask for help to fix it, is the uploader him/herself.
<rockstar> hyperair, you could set the contact email address of the team to be your email address, or a mailing list that people can opt into.
<hyperair> i'd ask, why don't you spam all build failures in ubuntu to all ubuntu developers then?
<StevenK> Because Ubuntu isn't hosted in a PPA
<ajmitch> PPA = personal, whether than be a single person or a team
<ajmitch> rather than a whole distribution
<hyperair> ah
<ajmitch> I think the intent of teams having PPAs is that it's (generally) a fairly small set of people that can upload to them
<hyperair> in the case of banshee-team, the team's also subscribed to bug reports.
<mwhudson> any problem in launchpad can be solved with another layer of team memberships
<actionx> Hi! the Launchpad accepts project with Git?
<spiv> Launchpad can import git branches into bzr for you.
<spiv> It can't host git repositories directly.
<actionx> ok
<actionx> spiv: Can the bzr save the project in a DB or just create directories?
<actionx> for example, in Mysql
<SpamapS> actionx: er, uh.. why would one want to do that?
<SpamapS> actionx: bazaar is, itself, a database, much more suited to revision control than mysql
<actionx> SpamapS: correctly
<actionx> now I know
<actionx> tks
<thopiekar> moin
<thopiekar> what have I done wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53580554/buildlog.txt.gz
<yofel> thopiekar: I don't know much about it, but I think that should be 'nest packaging' instead of 'merge packaging'
<thopiekar> hmm ok
<yofel> thopiekar: at least that's what we use here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-recipe and it works
<thopiekar> you are right I'm new here.. what about a branch with a debian folder in it and replacing it with another debian folder?
<wgrant> thopiekar: Why replace, rather than merge?
<wgrant> bzr does the whole merging thing fairly well...
<thopiekar> ahh ok so I need to use the merge method when replacing and nest when adding something?
<spiv> Well, you use merge to merge another version of the branch.
<spiv> You use nest to put a copy of another branch somewhere inside the checkout.
<yofel> hm, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdepimlibs/trunk fails constantly with 'sqlite3.OperationalError: database is locked'    bug?
<spm> yofel: you're using firefox? try a different browser and/or exit/restart firefox?
<yofel> spm: er, sorry, it's not the page that times out but the vcs-import
<yofel> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53585298/neon-kdepimlibs-trunk.log
<spm> yofel: haha; right. ok. that's a different problem then.
<sobczyk> how to edit attachements in launchpad bug report?
<maxb_> yofel: It means that there's another vcs-import from the kde repository running on the same import host
<yofel> ah, that would explain why this happens to kdelibs too http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53617052/vcs-imports-kdelibs-kde4.log
<yofel> shouldn't they block each other instead of crashing?
<maxb> ideally
<thopiekar> I'm waiting now more than an hour for this import: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~canola/canola/e-dep
<thopiekar> is that "normal"?
<thopiekar> and another thing.. the import I am talking about includes different software (http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/) when making a recipe for python-ethumb for example I want to use lp:~canola/canola/e-dep/trunk/BINDINGS/python/python-ethumb/ but after editing the recipe it changes the branch location back to lp:~canola/canola/e-dep.. is it because the branch isn't imported yet or isn't it possible to make a recipe like that?
<maxb> thopiekar: it's normal in the sense it's a manual process
<maxb> The purpose of the process is to catch errors in import URLs which will tie up resources doing the wrong thing
<maxb> thopiekar: For example, in this case, the URL is pointing to a repository root, containing trunk,tags,branches subdirectories. This will not do the right thing
<maxb> If that import proceeded unmodified, you would end up with a bzr branch containing a trunk,tags,branches directory structure, which would be of no use
<maxb> thopiekar: I assume you wanted trunk imported?
<thopiekar> yes
<thopiekar> so I should change the url?
<maxb> yes, well, ask a vcs-import operator (e.g. me) to do it
<maxb> However, in this case, the branch you want is already registered for import at lp:~vcs-imports/enlightenment/trunk
<maxb> However, it is failing to import: Uses characters invalid in Bazaar paths (\)
<maxb> Unfortunately you won't be able to import this at present
<thopiekar> :/
<thopiekar> maxb: what about http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk/ethumb/? would importing this location work?
<maxb> thopiekar: I can't easily tell for certain, but if you'd like to request it (under the enlightenment launchpad project, not canola), we can give it a try
<thopiekar> when making such imports don't I need to be member of enlightenment's team?
<maxb> No - anyone can create a branch of a public project
<maxb> Part of the purpose of a project record in Launchpad is to collate all activity around a particular codebase
<maxb> both official and unofficial
<thopiekar> k, however I joind now E17 Users
<thopiekar> hmm it doesn't seem that it's possible to add a import, here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/enlightenment
<maxb> thopiekar: ah, sorry, Launchpad sucks at actually providing a link to the create form
<maxb> let me find it
<thopiekar> thanks
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/enlightenment/+new-import
<thopiekar> maxb: works! https://code.launchpad.net/~canola/enlightenment/python-ethumb
<thopiekar> https://code.launchpad.net/~canola/enlightenment/ethumb
<thopiekar> just waiting for emotion now ;)
<maxb> what about them?
<maxb> oh, yes
<jelmer> 'morning maxb
<maxb> jelmer: Hi
<jelmer> maxb: to comment on my closing the space-in-url bug as fixreleased, I think the issue you're actually hitting now is similar to the problem that didn't allow you to import the svn test repo from cvs2svn
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> ok, I will investigate
<thopiekar> what is wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53633167/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> thopiekar: Your recipe or branches are wrong: there's no debian/changelog present.
<thopiekar> ahh I need lp:~canola/canola/canola-packaging/canolad/debian but it always changes it to  lp:~canola/canola/canola-packaging/ why?
<thopiekar> and how can I fix that? , wgrant
<thopiekar> I mean it my recipe (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/canola-daemon-git) when I "nest" the debian/* files to the cloned branch
<wgrant> thopiekar: You can't nest a subtree of a branch.
<thopiekar> hmm.. k, so I'll need to make for every package a new branch with the debian/* files?
<thopiekar> or maybe mirrored branches?
<wgrant> A better solution might be to have a packaging branch branched off the trunk of each project.
<wgrant> So you branch trunk, add in the debian/ directory, and then you can merge it in your recipe.
<thopiekar> k, thanks
<nhandler> If translations for a project are entirely maintained on LP (and the po files are never touched directly from outside of LP Translations) is there any reason not to have them synced back to the same branch LP is checking for .pot files (trunk in this case) ?
<dpm> nhandler, I think danilos, henninge or jtv can answer that one best, but afaik, there is no reason for not using the same branch, it should only make your life easier by letting LP (and translators!) do all the translations work for you. You might want to watch bug 490668 as well
<danilos> nhandler, well, if they are entirely maintained in LP, you should probably not import them from the branch, or you'd hit a bug with continuous imports (i.e. translations getting imported, then exported with just the Exported-Date changed, and so forth)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 490668 in Launchpad Translations ""Bouncing" between branch imports and branch exports. (affected: 3, heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490668
<danilos> nhandler, dpm linked a bug that I was referring to, thanks dpm :)
<dpm> :)
<nhandler> dpm, danilos: That is a good point.
<nhandler> Thanks
<danilos> nhandler, note that you completely work-around the bug by setting your translation imports to import only templates, and the only thing you lose is the "green bar" (i.e. translations will stay marked as "done in launchpad")
<nhandler> danilos: I just made that change :)
<danilos> cool :)
<smoser> hey all, i was under the impression that I could do something like:
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?field.tags=ec2-images
<smoser> and that a bug filed by following that link would then have 'tags' prepopulated with 'ec2-images'.
<smoser> is that not the case ?
<smoser> er... i meant to say, "that is not the case"
<smoser> is there a way to do that ?
<jml> smoser, Good question. I don't know.
<jml> deryck might
<deryck> jml, smoser -- it won't work because of the ajaxy dupe finder stuff we do.  You can only set the initial summary that way.
<deryck> I can't think of a way to do this.
<deryck> gmb, can you?  See ^^
 * gmb reads backscroll
<gmb> jml, deryck, smoser: That's not something you can do at the moment. What we should do is pass on the field values from +filebug to the filebug form when we create it. I'll file a bug.
<smoser> so its likely that this did work at somepoint in the past?
<smoser> i'm just wondering if I'm imagining things
<deryck> yes
<smoser> ok thanks
<gmb> smoser, It worked before we introduced the AJAX dupefinder.
<gmb> Because it was an ordinary Zope form.
<jml> gmb, thanks.
<gmb> jml, deryck, smoser: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/617416
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617416 in Launchpad Bugs "It should be possible to pass GET parameters to +filebug (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<deryck> gmb, thanks for filing the bug!
<smoser> gmb, thanks.
<pc_magas> How can I get a back up of my gpg keys?
<pc_magas> How can I get a back up of my gpg keys?
<paultag> sinzui: prod
<sinzui> hi paultag
<paultag> sinzui: Hey, you just deactivated a project of mine ( not that big of a deal, I thought it could have been sketchy )
<paultag> sinzui: I was trying to get some of my git stuff in bzr via LP. Can I do that in a +junk branch?
<sinzui> +junk is fine with git branches.
<sinzui> you have an unlimited number of branches
<paultag> sinzui: Righto. Thanks. Sorry for clouding up LP.
<sinzui> paultag, you can also push some of your branches to projects that are already registered. they remain yours, but it is clear your branches are based on existing works
<sinzui> paultag, np, project registration does a poor job of explaining what a project is...a shared area for communities to work on code and bugs
<paultag> sinzui: yeah, but most of them don't have a lp project, and I figured one minor project would be a bit easier on the system over 5 or so very minor projects
<paultag> sinzui: aye
<paultag> sinzui: anywho, thanks
<sinzui> paultag, not so in this case. you will get terrible bzr push/pull performance because each branch will be assumed to be the branch based on the project's focus of development series. since there is nothing in common, you will often see 100% change sets
<paultag> Ahhha
<paultag> right, that makes sense
<Muscovy> Is there a way to make a PPA with the same name as a deleted one?
<lfaraone> Hi, I've been getting an OOPS all day when trying to access bug 320915.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 320915 in cdbs (Ubuntu) "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies (affected: 1, heat: 21)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<lfaraone> (most recently, OOPS-1686EB2333)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1686EB2333
<Muscovy> I get OOPS-1686D1310 when I try to view it.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1686D1310
<Muscovy> Are there any dangers/problems related changing your username, other than needing to remove your PPAs?
<Muscovy> My username was generated based on my email when I first joined Launchpad, and I never bothered to change it before.
<Muscovy> But I'm worried it might cause problems with memberships, karma, etc.
<beuno> Muscovy, it will affect code as well
<beuno> it won't for membership or karma
<yofel> jelmer: anything that can be done about those? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53640313/vcs-imports-kdelibs-kde4.log happens when more than one kde import is scheduled on the same import machine
<jelmer> yofel: python-tdb can be installed on the launchpad machines; that's not really my area though, you'd want to talk to one of the launchpad code folks (abentley, rockstar or thumper)
<yofel> k, thx
<rockstar> jelmer, we should chat about that.
<Muscovy> beeno: what sort of issues?
<Muscovy> beuno*
<maxb> Installing python-tdb would be nasty - the importds would recache millions of revisions
<maxb> We'd probably get banned from svn.apache.org again :-)
<maxb> Also, having been using python-tdb locally on a large repository, I have to say, it's performance utterly sucks if the whole thing isn't in cache
<beuno> Muscovy, the URLs for all the branches change
<beuno> all your branches, that is
<Muscovy> Oh, that's fine in my case, all my code is in group branches.
<Muscovy> Thanks. :D
<jelmer> maxb: Is that comparing it with python-sqlite ? Because I'm quite sure python-tdb's performance is better in that regard.
<maxb> I'll admit I haven't used sqlite in a while. I should try it to recompare
<maxb> However, I've had to resort to catting tdb files to /dev/null at times
<jelmer> maxb: running "svn log -v" on the apache repository won't get us banned; I've done it myself a couple of times. We got banned because we opened lots (and I mean lots) of connections through cscvs.
<jelmer> maxb: Catting tdb files to /dev/null? Why?
<maxb> It makes bzr-svn go faster
<maxb> It seems that the access pattern of tdb accessing its own data is a lot less efficient than getting the whole thing read into cache up front
<jelmer> maxb: I'm not sure I follow, tdb *is* the cache.
<maxb> tdb can be very slow at reading if the entire tdb file is not present in kernel disk cache
<mathiaz> hi - is there a way to request that all my +junk branches be upgrade to the 2a format?
<jelmer> mathiaz: Hi; There is no easy way to mass-upgrade other than talking to a LOSA.
<jelmer> mathiaz: Alternatively, it might be possible to script something using bzrlib and launchpadlib.
<mathiaz> jelmer: is it possible to upgrade using launchpadlib?
<mathiaz> jelmer: or should a specific bzr command be called?
<mathiaz> jelmer: is there an upgrade-remote-repository command in bzr?
<thopiekar_> hi .. why don't you support adding subdirs to recipes?
<jelmer> mathiaz: launchpadlib won't let you upgrade remote branches directly as far as I know, but it should allow you to get a list of all your +junk branch URLs
<jelmer> mathiaz: "bzr upgrade" supports remote URLs, although it might do some of its work locally (I'm not sure how much)
<mathiaz> jelmer: great
<mathiaz> jelmer: seems like a good plan
<mathiaz> jelmer: thanks for the help
<thopiekar_> or is it possible to copy, move and remove files in recipes?
<thopiekar_> :/
<flacoste> sinzui: how can I make the green bar full on https://edge.launchpad.net/pylkk?
<flacoste> sinzui: is there a way to say, it seems that can only happen if i say the translations is done on LP
<sinzui> Not yet
<flacoste> sinzui: is that what the new tristate data model intends to solve?
<sinzui> brad landed the db 3 days agio
<flacoste> got it
<flacoste> sinzui: that works nicely though, kudos to you and your team!
<sinzui> My blocked card is blocked because I need to use the tristate
<sinzui> It looks very code
<sinzui> It looks very nice on the page I mean
<thopiekar> maxb: ping
<maxb> pong
<thopiekar> "20100813 maxb Please register a project record for pydispatcher in Launchpad and re-request this import within that project. Marked invalid." What is a project record? and where can I register it? , maxb
<maxb> Go to the front page of Launchpad and choose "Add project"
<thopiekar> k
<thopiekar> maxb: it seems that pydispatcher is highly outdated.. just talking with my project team what to do..
<maxb> outdated? OK. Well, you can still get an import set up anyway it you like
<thopiekar> so I need to create a project and add it there as code and make a recipe?
<thopiekar> maxb: ^
<maxb> a recipe? no
<maxb> Just create the project and the import
<thopiekar> I mean to make a import..
<thopiekar> yeah.. I just want to import and make a recipe, you know ;)
<thopiekar> thank you for helping me, maxb!
<maxb> np
<thopiekar> maxb: just about the debian/* files that I need to build the Canola packages.. Is there no way to get the subdirs of this branch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canola/canola/canola-packaging/files
<maxb> bzr-builder, as it's currently designed, cannot do that
<thopiekar> I can't import every debian/* files for every app because git doesn't support subdir cloning like svn , for example
<thopiekar> :/
<maxb> Is there a reason you're maintaining multiple packages in a single branch?
<thopiekar> yep the reason is the project wanted to keep it like that (in the past)..
<thopiekar> but ok I'll contact the man who is maintaining the mainlines..
<maxb> thopiekar: Your other option would be to consider enhancing bzr-builder
<thopiekar> for sure!
<nhandler> Before I file a bug, could someone give this a try. Go to a page like https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/classbot/trunk/+pots/classbot and click the 'Last Edited' column. Does it sort the column chronologically or alphabetically/numerically ?
<thopiekar> something like a "sh" command that can execute console commands for copy, move and remove files..
<maxb> Launchpad will not offer arbitrary command execution in recipes
<maxb> I was thinking of perhaps adding a 'symlink' bzr-builder directive
<maxb> That way you could nest your packaging branch, and symlink the appropriate debian subdir
<wgrant> nhandler: It works OK in Firefox, but not Chromium.
<wgrant> Odd.
<nhandler> wgrant: Thanks for catching that. I only tested chromium. Let me file a bug
<thopiekar> great idea maxb!
<thopiekar> how can I get involved and work on bzr-builder?
<maxb> james_w is the main developer, you might like to catch him here on IRC and run ideas past him - then branch, hack, and propose a merge!
<maxb> huh
<maxb> although the latest revision in its trunk is "Fixes for the nest-part instruction. Thanks Andrew."
<wgrant> Hah. Convenient.
<maxb> Which sounds like it might work for your use case
<thopiekar> maxb: you mean me? :P
<maxb> yes
<maxb> and now, I shall depart#
<thopiekar> so nest-part is another command?
<thopiekar> how does nest-part work?
<wgrant> nest-part packaging lp:~foo-dev/foo/packaging debian
<wgrant> But LP doesn't support it yet.
<bdrung> nest-part let's bzr crash
<wgrant> bdrung: Hm?
<bdrung> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MergeIntoMerger'
<thopiekar> wgrant: you mean: nest-part packaging lp:~foo-dev/foo/packaging/and/some/subdirs debian?
<bdrung> http://pastebin.com/ukEqRveK
<bdrung> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> thopiekar: No. For that, you'd do 'nest-part packaging lp:~foo-dev/foo/packaging and/some/subdirs debian'
<wgrant> bdrung: I wonder if it needs a newer version of bzr.
<bdrung> wgrant: i am running lucid
<thopiekar> wgrant: great then!
<thopiekar> when will lp support it?
<wgrant> Not sure. The issue that bdrung just ran into might be inconvenient.
<bdrung> at least it's reproducible
<bdrung> wgrant: what do you think about adding a "safe" removal function to the recipe (that can be enabled on LP)?
<bdrung> use case: run rm -rf debian/patches
<thopiekar> wgrant: when will be nest-part available on lp?
<thopiekar> can't wait to make recipes with it!
<bdrung> thopiekar: quote: "Not sure. The issue that bdrung just ran into might be inconvenient."
<thopiekar> ;/
<thopiekar> I'll go now and take some sleep ;)
<thopiekar> good luck making lp better!
<njin> someone around
<wgrant> njin: Nobody.
<njin> m? wgrant is a bot? ;-)
<wgrant> Heh.
<njin> i need help
<wgrant> What's the problem?
<njin> sometimes i receive a reply mail but on the bug page don't result
<njin>  Da: xsnake <393090@bugs.launchpad.net> Reply-to: Bug 393090 <393090@bugs.launchpad.net> A: marconifabio@hotmail.it Oggetto: [Bug 393090] Re: mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interupt Data: 11/08/2010 01:21:32
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 393090 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc: Timeout waiting for hardware interupt (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393090
<njin> Oops, that is an old mecssage, better i go to bed....
<njin> sorry
<bdrung> njin: you are the second person saying that... :)
<njin> i'm cloned... help
<njin> ;-)
<bdrung> njin: i can't help you because i need sleep ;)
#launchpad 2010-08-14
<bdrung> wgrant: this crash http://pastebin.com/ukEqRveK doesn't happen on maverick
<Muscovy> Is Launchpad under maintenance? A package of mine has been sitting at "25 minutes to build" for hours, and https://launchpad.net/builders has been working on the same packages all evening.
<cody-somerville> Muscovy, No. Launchpad is not under maintenance. Unfortunately there is a problem with the launchpad build farm at the moment though.
<wgrant> Muscovy: Not under maintenance -- but something fell over a little over 6 hours ago.
<Muscovy> Where's the best place for any updates on it?
<Muscovy> I checked the Identi.ca page, but it doesn't mention this problem.
<Muscovy> Anyways, thanks, I can stop refreshing my browser now. :P
<kalon33> hello all
<kalon33> It seems that launchpad PPA buildds are stuck for 9 hours... (according to builders page on edge)
<kalon33> hello wgrant, is there a problem with PPA buildd ?
<cody-somerville> yes there is
<kalon33> cody-somerville, do you know approximatively when this will be solved ?
<cody-somerville> few hours hopefully
<kalon33> so it's a big one this time?
<nigelb> somone with ops may want to add that to the topic.
<njin> helle everybody
<njin> *hello
<njin> why, at the end of a bug page if i hit report another bug it link to the wiki page?
<njin> reply: if a bug is assigned to ubuntu it just suggest how to report bugs :-)
<det> Is it unusual for a build to not start after 8 hours ?
<wgrant> det: Yes. The issue is being worked on.
<mycae> Hello, launchpad won't let me file a bug. IT says "you need to enable REFERRER HEaders", however my Sigh. I can't file a bug; "No Referrer header", however by about:config network.http.sendSecureXSiteReferrer is set to true.
<mycae> I am running debian testing, and am trying to request a package sync
<mycae> any advice?
<mycae> OK, so there looks to be a second setting network.http.sendReferrerHeader.
<herr_nilsson> why am i not allowed any longer to edit our translation wiki?
<herr_nilsson> for a few days now i am not allowed any longer to edit our translation team wiki, which i as the coordinator of the team, wrote myself: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LowGerman any suggestions?
<rioch> hi, there are 9 .po files with the status "needs review" in the translations section of my project. I added them at the same time as other languages, a few weeks ago, but they were imported automatically. How can I fix this?
<pc_magas> hi from ssl
<asac> hmm ... i wanted to mirror https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.maverick to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/linaro-seeds/platform.maverick ... but that doesnt work :/
<asac> always see a warning that launchpad wasnt able to mirror
<asac> how can i mirror in-launchpad ... wasnt there a way to do a lightweight copy?
<MTecknology> !heat
<jelmer> asac: can't you just register a bzr branch mirror?
<jelmer> asac: using the "Register a branch" link on the code page?
<asac> jelmer: yes, thats what i tried, but the mirror run always failed.
<asac> anyway. i push manually for now ;)
<thopiekar> where can I see what the conflicts are? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/53681738/buildlog.txt.gz
<jelmer> thopiekar,
<jelmer> Conflict adding file changelog.  Moved existing file to changelog.moved.
<jelmer> Conflict adding file control.  Moved existing file to control.moved.
<jelmer> Conflict adding file rules.  Moved existing file to rules.moved.
<thopiekar> jelmer: so I need to merge instead of nest?
<thopiekar> hmm the help pages say that there has to be a debian folder in a branch when merging.. is there a way to say create a dir (here debian) and put the files in it like nest does it?
<thopiekar> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<thopiekar> is it right that I can use all commands that are available for bzr?
<thopiekar> $ bzr help commands
<thopiekar> like "mv" "remove"
<jelmer> thopiekar: If possible, I would recommend just putting the files in a debian/ directory in the packaging branch.
<thopiekar> the packaging branch is a import from svn
<thopiekar> and there is already a debian maintainer who is working on these packages...
<thopiekar> so less work for me using his files..
<thopiekar> :( The recipe text is not a valid bzr-builder recipe. Expecting 'merge', 'nest' or 'run', got 'mv'
<thopiekar> http://pastebin.ca/1917068
<thopiekar> but I really need something like this ^
<thopiekar> what about nest-part? how does it work so far?
<jelmer> thopiekar: unfortunately the layout of that upstream branch (multiple source packages in one tree) is unusual
<jelmer> thopiekar: there is no possibility of convincing the maintainer of that repository to use a separate branch per project?
<thopiekar> just mailed him about our problem.. I think he will be online tomorrow afternoon (GMT+0100)
<thopiekar> jelmer: I'm just working and thinking about a solution without changes in our git..
<thopiekar> there is nothing in the help pages about "run".. what does it do?
<jelmer> thopiekar: you could create a branch derived from the import that just has the canonola-daemon/debian directory moved to debian/ ?
<thopiekar> it isn't possible to import a git with subdir.. even you don't provide it :P
<thopiekar> tried it but doesn't work..
<jelmer> thopiekar: You can manually do that though.
<thopiekar> I even thought about mirroring the imported import branch with the debian files..
<jelmer> thopiekar: Clone the git import locally, move the canola-daemon/debian/ directory to debian/; commit and push to a new branch. Then use that new branch in the recipe.
<thopiekar> doesnt work, too, "You can't mirror lp: or http://bazaar.launchpad.net"
<jelmer> thopiekar: Not using launchpad but on your local machine.
<jelmer> thopiekar: bzr branch lp:.../git-import git-import; cd git-import && bzr mv canola-daemon/debian debian/ && bzr commit -m "Move to root" && bzr push lp:.../git-import-moved
<thopiekar> you are thinking about a script?
<jelmer> thopiekar: Ah, I thought you were just looking for a workaround for until the git repository gets fixed..
<thopiekar> would be great.. but it would be better to make packages on-the-fly :D
<thopiekar> oh ok would be great for sure!
<thopiekar> I even don't think it makes sense to do this work when I just have to wait a day!
<thopiekar> ;)
<jelmer> well, it's about a minute worth of "work" but I'll leave it up to you :-)
 * thopiekar just noticed that the debian files are also outdated :( he made new but the guy hasn't published them..
<thopiekar> it were great rules files! which detect wheather they are running under maemo or a desktop build system
<thopiekar> then replacing the control files with the needed..
<lfaraone> Is there a way to subscribe a user to all packages in launchpad that are maintained by a particular team or person?
<lfaraone> Is there a way to subscribe a user to all packages in launchpad that are maintained by a particular team or person?
<nhandler> lfaraone: I know someone on the pkg-perl team had to create a script to subscribe the team to all packages they maintain.
<lfaraone> nhandler: cool, know of the script / where I can find th epeson who wrote it?
<nhandler> lfaraone: Ryan52 on oftc
<lfaraone> nhandler: thanks, will ask
<lfaraone> Are there any existing methods for tracking how patches we have in Ubuntu move upstream in Launchpad?
<nhandler> lfaraone: Operation Cleansweep was using tags to help track that.
<lfaraone> hmmm. is it possible to search for bugs in packages subscribed to by a team?
<lfaraone> (the bugs aren't subscribed to by the team, but the package is)
<lfaraone> like, I'd like to perform searches on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+packagebugs, or at the very least show all the bugs in a list.
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+assignedbugs?advanced=1
<lifeless> on that page
<lifeless> you can set subscriber as a field
<lifeless> so you can do it
<lifeless> please file a bug though, it should be easier
<Sia-> hi
<Sia-> i've approved this name jotyar in our translation for wordpress in launchpad.net but he can't translate look at her: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6900/91153680.jpg or http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1518/31879122.jpg
<Sia-> what is the problem
<Sia-> no body from roseta her?
<lfaraone> lifeless: I was talking about "packagebugs", not "assignedbugs". Setting subscriber to "sugarteam" in the link you provided gives no hits.
<lfaraone> lifeless: in this case, sugarteam is sub'd to the package, not to the bug itself.
#launchpad 2010-08-15
<askhl_> Sia-, you may wish to ask during British work-hours
<Sia-> :)
<askhl_> Sia-, #ubuntu-translators is also a good place for that kind of question
<lifeless> lfaraone: ah, true. Well please file a bug :)
<lfaraone> lifeless: will do.
<lfaraone> lifeless: should it be a separate bug for a search item and a list item ala +assignedbugs?
<lfaraone> lifeless: ready or not, bug 618068 filed :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 618068 in Launchpad Bugs "No means to list all bugs in subscribed packages (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618068
<wgrant> lfaraone: Can't you do a search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1, and enter the team name there?
<wgrant> (the "Bug supervisor" label there wrong: it actually looks for structural subscribers, so it's probably what you want)
<lfaraone> wgrant: that is awesome.
<lfaraone> wgrant: uh, okay, so I should retile "bug supervisor is completely confusing for the field's actual purpose"
<wgrant> I think there's already a bug for that.
 * wgrant hunts.
<wgrant> Bug #262898
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 262898 in Launchpad Bugs "Inconsistent and incorrect labeling of person search fields on advanced search page (affected: 0, heat: 0)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262898
<lfaraone> wgrant: what'd be a better title? I could just commit the string fix I guess.
<lfaraone> s/commit/produce a branch containining the fux/
<micahg> p
<micahg> oops
<lifeless> wgrant: lfaraone: sounds like a papercut. Put a branch forward ?
<kyan> (asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/121177 at the same time) Is there any way to upload files to Launchpad using a web interface, as an alternative to a command-line interface? I'm new to Bazaar/version control software, and have been unable to learn, despite some struggling — it seems to require Mac OS 10.5 (I have 10.4). Thanks!
<kyan> (Is this the right place to ask?) :-p
<lifeless> #bzr is probably better for specific questions on bzr usage.
<lifeless> no, you need bzr - but there is a gui.
<lifeless> and it supports 10.4 AFAIK
<kyan> I'm looking at something called macports...
<kyan> Hmm hmm... wants admin access to install... I don't have that access.
<kyan> Ok I'll head on over to #bzr. Thanks for your help!
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> while uploading to a ppa, which is better? sftp or ftp?
<shadeslayer> i tried sftp once but it didnt show how much had been uploaded
<shadeslayer> yeah same problem
<wgrant> shadeslayer: OTOH, SFTP is more likely to actually work.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: could you explain? normal FTP has always worked for me
<Sia-> hi
<Sia-> some body from roseta her?
<Sia-> i've approved this name "jotyar" in our translation for wordpress in launchpad.net but he can't translate look at her: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6900/91153680.jpg or http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1518/31879122.jpg
<thopiekar> what is the problem here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/53753481/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> thopiekar: 'block lacks a package field'
<jelmer> thopiekar, search for error
<jelmer> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in recipe-2.0.0+git3b090d6~ppa0~lucid6+57/debian/control at line 335: block lacks a package field
<wgrant> Your debian/control is buggy.
<jelmer> 'morning wgrant
<wgrant> Morning.
<thopiekar> hmm :/
<jelmer> thopiekar: have you tried building the package locally with bzr-builder?
<thopiekar> no
<thopiekar> failed to upload? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/53754422/buildlog.txt.gz
<thopiekar> aah ok! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53754463/upload_1921148_log.txt
<thopiekar> you should add the uploadlog in these cases to the auto-mail
<thopiekar> could you please tell me what is wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53711898/buildlog.txt.gz .. the docu here say that I don't need to specify the [revno]
<jelmer> thopiekar: you can only merge related branches; these two aren't related
<thopiekar> aah ok so i need set here a revno of the packages branch or wouldn't it work also?
<jelmer> thopiekar: no, it's unrelated to the revno. see the error message in that log file
<thopiekar> what do i need to do to make it related?
<thopiekar> jelmer: ^
<jelmer> thopiekar: forcibly merge the base branch into the packaging branch and push that up.
<thopiekar> k, thanks!
<thopiekar> You have exceeded today's quota for ubuntu maverick. \o/
<thopiekar> jelmer: to build locally do I need to add you ppa on maverick?
<jelmer> thopiekar: Add which PPA?
<jelmer> You don't need to install any PPA as far as I know, just install bzr-builder
<thopiekar> k
<thopiekar> thanks, I just thought that there is a ppa for bzr-builder
<thopiekar> ;)
<thopiekar> is there a way to disable asking for the passphrase?
<Sia-> still nobody from roseta?
 * thopiekar is going crazy when he has to type the passphrase more than 5 times for a build!
<pcmagas> hi
<pcmagas> hstatus
<pcmagas> sorry wrong
<lfaraone> lifeless: I would, but I'm not sure on the proper wording. "Structural subscribers" doesn't sound very obvious
<thopiekar> bzr build [recipe] doesn't build on my machine deb packages? is that right?!
<jelmer> thopiekar, it only builds a source package
<shadeslayer> hi i get OOPS-1688EB2508
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1688EB2508
<lifeless> shadeslayer: hi, what were you doing when that happened ?
#launchpad 2011-08-08
<seb128> hey
<seb128> could somebody help us to fix the lightdm vcs?
<seb128> it's broken for 2 weeks and it's starting being an issue for distro work
<henninge> seb128: what's broken about it?
<seb128> try to checkout lp:lightdm
<seb128>     _raise_smart_server_error(self._body_error_args)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/bzrlib/smart/message.py", line 351, in _raise_smart_server_error
<seb128>     raise errors.ErrorFromSmartServer(error_tuple)
<seb128> ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('error', "Absent factory for StaticTuple('language.sgml-20100710032117-i0kdmrwf93qvp5j8-1', 'robert.ancell@gmail.com-20100710034239-8eysy1lpccerztec')")
<seb128>  
<henninge> uh oh
<seb128> we discussed it a bit on this channel 2 weeks ago but that didn't really go anywhere
<seb128> but we need to get it fixed, lightdm is supposed to be the default dm in oneiric and not being able to checkout trunk is an issue
<seb128> is there anyway somebody could help to get it sorted?
<henninge> seb128: I'd say a bazaar export in combination with an admin.
<seb128> export? how? where?
<seb128> is there any admin around? ;-)
<henninge> seb128: abentley should knwo what to do but he does not come until 13 UTC
<seb128> ok
<henninge> seb128: s/export/expert/
<henninge> sorry
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> let's see if I will still be online, we are at the desktop summit this week
<henninge> seb128: let's see if any of the losas has seen this kind of error before
<seb128> bug #772935
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 772935 in Bazaar "ErrorFromSmartServer: Absent factory for StaticTuple" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772935
<seb128> henninge, ^
<seb128> that bug is open for some months though
<wgrant> henninge: #bzr might be more helpful.
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pressed ctrl-r by error
<wgrant> seb128: have you asked #bzr?
<seb128> henninge, so yeah, that bug is open for some months, we need to get a vcs we can use this week if possible
<seb128> wgrant, no, it seemed to be a launchpad server side issue
<seb128> and I though there were bzr people hanging on #launchpad as well
<wgrant> seb128: It's an issue with the branch on Launchpad, but it's nothing to dow tih Launchpad.
<seb128> or bzr people in the launchpad team
<wgrant> There are bzr people here, but they don't normally watch closely.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> wgrant, trying on #bzr
<wgrant> There's nothing LP-specific here, and jam can probably help with the general bzr issue, reading the bug.
<henninge> seb128, wgrant: After reading the bug I was about to suggest the same thing: ask in #bzr ;-)
<henninge> oh, gone
<mrevell> Morning
<doko> jelmer, lifeless: gcc import ping
<jelmer> doko: gcc import pong; I think it's finished, let me check and push it up to lp
<doko> jelmer, gcc-4.5 is needed too
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ryanakca> Are there any plans to make launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad objects pickleable?
<jelmer> ryanakca: I'm not aware of any; please consider filing a wishlist bug against launchpadlib about it.
<jonathanj> hey, since when does launchpad automatically fill in the bug number (and from where) on branches?
<om26er> this project https://launchpad.net/shotwell changed their upstream bug tracker from trac.yorba.org to redmine.yorba.org so we cannot link upstream bugs to shotwell(ubuntu) how to get that fixed?
<ryanakca> Is there a way to recreate a source_package_publishing_history object from its entries dictionnary?
<ryanakca> Further, are there any suggestions on the following launchpadlib errors? I don't see where they're comming from, I recall it working Friday... http://paste.ubuntu.com/661318/
<ryanakca> jelmer: Done, bug 822847
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 822847 in launchpadlib "Please make launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad objects pickleable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822847
<jelmer> ryanakca, thanks!
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<robbiew> benji: ping
<benji> hey, robbiew; what's up?
<robbiew> benji: you losa?
<benji> I'm afraid not.
<robbiew> benji: damn :/
<robbiew> who is?
<robbiew> benji: nevermind...sorted ;)
<benji> heh, ok
#launchpad 2011-08-09
<biffbaxter> Hi guys uploaded my first source package worked but got a build error anyone want to take a stab. seems basic, just wonder if I need to add it to my build depends control file
<biffbaxter> one error is /bin/sh: pkg-config: not found
<biffbaxter> hi guys anyone on to answer a question?
<lifeless> !ask | biffbaxter
<ubot5> biffbaxter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biffbaxter> yeah I know...but I asked earlier and nobody replied for 30 minutes...so I figured... :)
<biffbaxter> I had a package uploaded to launchpad that failed the build process. So I deleted it, made the changes I think needed done, and re-uploaded the new one, but its not showing. How long should it take for the new package to show up in the PPA?
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> 1 minute short :P
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> Hallo
<nigelb> Is there anything different I should do to run a script that uses lp-lib in a cron?
<nigelb> the cron tries to reauthenticate
<ams_cs> jelmer: hi, could you do a gcc import for lp:gcc/4.6 ? thanks for doing the 4.5 import
<ryanakca> Is there a way to recreate a source_package_publishing_history object from its entries dictionnary?
<ryanakca> Further, are there any suggestions on the following launchpadlib errors? I don't see where they're comming from, I recall it working Friday... http://paste.ubuntu.com/661318/
<jelmer> ams_cs, sure
<ams_cs> jelmer: thanks, any news on the automatic imports bug?
<jelmer> ams_cs: there is some progress on the bzr upstream bug, which is marked critical and on top of our todo list.
<ams_cs> jelmer: cool, thanks
<wgrant> ryanakca: Each object has a self_link property.
<wgrant> ryanakca: You can give that URL to lp.load() to reload the object.
<wgrant> ryanakca: I'm not sure what you're trying to use lp_entires for... it's probably not what you want.
<wgrant> ryanakca: If you want to iterate over the objects in the collection, just use a for loop over aoeui.
<nigelb> wgrant: hi, got a minute?
<wgrant> nigelb: Hi.
<nigelb> wgrant: I'm trying to run ubuntu-sponsoring in a cron.
<nigelb> it works fine as normal user
<nigelb> already saved credentials
<nigelb> as a cron, the log shows asking for credentials
<wgrant> nigelb: How are the credentials saved?
<nigelb> as a file
<wgrant> If they're in something like GNOME Keyring or the KDE Wallet, it'll need to be unlocked.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Sure it's there and not in a desktop keyring?
<nigelb> I can see the file.
<wgrant> Which version of Ubuntu/launchpadlib?
<nigelb> lucid, and the launchpadlib in lucid.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> So it shouldn't be using the keyring..
<wgrant> I've not sens something like that before :/
<wgrant> It can't be run anonymously?
<nigelb> It should be able to run anonymously.
<nigelb> There's no private data it needs.
<nigelb> Of course the two people who know most about it are on vacation/away
<kkm432> i have created a new project on launchpad. how can i add multiple committers to this project
<ogra_> have a team owning the project, add people to the team
<nigelb> and make sure the branches are owned by the team.
<kkm432> thx...
<ryanakca> wgrant: Will giving the self_link URL to lp.load() cause it to refetch everything?
<wgrant> ryanakca: Yes.
<wgrant> Well, "everything" being the object the URL references.
<ryanakca> Bummer. Alright, thanks
<ryanakca> Where spkg is a source_package_publishing_history (https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#source_package_publishing_history) , how do I call its getPublishedBinaries method? spkg.getPublishedBinaries() gives me: AttributeError: 'Collection' object has no attribute 'getPublishedBinaries'
<wgrant> ryanakca: You have a set of source_package_publishing_histories there, not a single one.
<ryanakca> wgrant: Aha! I see, thanks!
<facundobatista> hello everybody!
<facundobatista> question: I just passed this link to a friend who normally does not use LP (so he's not logged... he even doesn't have a LP account, shame on him!)
<facundobatista> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/823284
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 823284 in Ubuntu One Client "Windows: local rescan can not detect "replaced" files" [High,Triaged]
<facundobatista> he went to the bug, but he didn't see the comments!
<facundobatista> (he sent me a screenshot, because I didn't believe him :p )
<facundobatista> the report is public, so it was very strange
<facundobatista> he tried then with http://, and he saw the comments ok
<facundobatista> is this expected?
<hikiko> hello
<hikiko> I have a question: I ve created a branch in launchpad
<hikiko> and when I am trying to commit to this branch using bzr
<hikiko> I get the following error:
<hikiko> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-92449424:///%2Bbranch/stellarium/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<hikiko> do you have any idea what I am doing wrong? :)
<Peng> bzr launchpad-login?
<Peng> Possibly?
<hikiko> i did this
<hikiko> already
<tsimpson> hikiko: what command are you using?
<hikiko> tsimpson: bzr commit -m "mpla mpla"
<tsimpson> at a guess, I think it's using http rather than bzr+ssh, and http is read-only access
<hikiko> and how can i change this?
<tsimpson> I'm not entirely sure, but #bzr should be better able to provide support
<hikiko> ok :) I ll ask there too thank you very much :)
<ScottK> Is there a way to set permissions on a branch in LP so two people can push to it without making a team?
<YokoZar> I'm trying to solve a mystery here...I see a comment in launchpad bug as having been imported from upstream bugzilla but there is no such comment in upstream bugzilla.
<YokoZar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/371897/comments/423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 371897 in wine (Ubuntu) "Occasional sound drops in Wine via PulseAudio" [Low,Triaged]
<YokoZar> If you click through to Wine Bugzilla from that link and search for that comment, you won't find it
<sladen> gmb et al:  Could somebody help me track down the source behind:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ivan1986/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-font-replace&field.status_filter=
<sladen> it states "Removed files can still be downloaded from the Librarian; see below. "  but there's little/nothing to see below
<bigjools> sladen: it was deleted more than 2 weeks ago so the files get removed completely after than
<bigjools> that*
<bigjools> the "Removed files" text needs fixing
<sladen> bigjools: ta  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/823359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 823359 in Launchpad itself ""Removed files can still be downloaded" currently lies, and needs fixing" [Undecided,New]
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gour> i'm pushing one branch (~3500 revs) to LP, and the process is slow as hell...any problems with Lp?
<fredo> Hi! I’m hosting a small project on launchpad, now I’m curious where I could provide some information on the project.
<fredo> Launchpad doesn’t have a built-in wiki itself, like other hosting platforms do.
<X3lectric> create a wiki page via lauchpad use a blog use your imagination
<fredo> So is there a recommended place where to put additional info?
<X3lectric> ah lauchpad does have wiki
<fredo> It does? Must have overlooked that all the years I’ve been using it.
<fredo> X3lectric: thanks.
<fredo> Just where do I find it?
<RenatoSilva> create a wiki page via lauchpad?
<RenatoSilva> LP's wiki is for Launchpad, it's not available for projects
<gour> there is bug about it...it has become activated some time ago...
<RenatoSilva> there's some bug/blueprint/brainstorm on that but afaik not implemented yet
<gour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/240067
<RenatoSilva> gour: I can't see wiki/doc option in projects
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,In progress]
<RenatoSilva> in progress
<gour> RenatoSilva: there are not...i believe i'd just use http://readthedocs.org for the project
<gour> i like bzr and the rest of LP...until there will be some wiki
<X3lectric> fredo I dont like being a search engine prostitute but here u go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750642
<RenatoSilva> gour: oh the web jungle...
<gour> otoh, i'm worried why my push to LP is going on for more then 6hrs :-/
<fredo> X3lectric: thanks for making an exception. :-)
<X3lectric> wait I did mention prostitution so pay UP
<RenatoSilva> gour: 6 hours!
<RenatoSilva> fredo: you dont understand
<X3lectric> fredo: what is your project
<gour> RenatoSilva: yup :_/
<RenatoSilva> fredo: no, you don't
<X3lectric> wth?
<fredo> X3lectric: Maybe I’m completely stupid, but aren’t they using pages on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<RenatoSilva> fredo: read the url, read the topic, THAT'S NOT FOR YOUR PROJECT's WIKI
<RenatoSilva> fredo: that is the UBUNTU wiki
<RenatoSilva> fredo: create a wiki page in the topic means a wiki page about YOU
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I didn’t say anything different.
 * gour killed his push
<X3lectric> omg
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I think you are arguing with the wrong guy.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so you're willing to create random pages there for your LP project
<X3lectric> it even gives you wiki expamples
<X3lectric> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: OF PERSONAL wiki pages, NOT PROJECT pages?
<X3lectric> soo you guys either read up or start making sense
<RenatoSilva> gour and X3lectric read the bug 240067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<X3lectric> [18:27] <fredo> Hi! I’m hosting a small project on launchpad, now I’m curious where I could provide some information on the project.
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I was just asking where I could create a page on my project, not that I was planning to use wiki.ubuntu.com.
<X3lectric> is it not so dissimilar
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: that's not the proper page
<gour> X3lectric: you can't at LP...simple like that
<RenatoSilva> fredo: that's not the proper page, it's the UBUNTU wiki not you project's wiki. READ THE BUG PLEASE?
<gour> X3lectric: except small text on the overview
<X3lectric> dud its use you imagination
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I really don’t understand why you are shouting at me.
<RenatoSilva> sorry I mean *fredo* and X3lectric read the bug 240067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<X3lectric> just cause its personal you dont have to be restricted by the info posted there
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Yes, I read the bug.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: I don't understand why are you accepting that as an answer to your question
<fredo> Am I?
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so the answer is currently there's no place to put project's documentation
<RenatoSilva> fredo: if you want to create your project pages on that wiki, good luck for you
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Yes, I think I did understand that.
<X3lectric> RenatoSilva: read #bug 0800useyourimagination
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 800 in Launchpad itself "Security-related bugs should not have to always be private" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800
<fredo> RenatoSilva: No I have to shout back: I NEVER SAID I WAS USING wiki.ubuntu.com FOR MY PROJECT!
<RenatoSilva> fredo: I use LP for my project more for development and support
<RenatoSilva> fredo: neither did I say you were
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Okay, so there is no problem. :-)
<fredo> But thanks for the information.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: that's a problem with LP as imo it's supposed to be a project hosting site just like SF.net
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so a wiki would really be welcome
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Yes, totally.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: mark that bug as affecting you
<fredo> I’ll do.
<X3lectric> well the powers that eb already say its all free so cause its free it has to suck
<X3lectric> me I would adpat the personal wiki and mod the hell out to cover that gap, or alternatively use wordpress
<X3lectric> fredo: so after all this tstetrozone whats your project about
<RenatoSilva> fredo: as my projects in LP are wiki engine plugins, their wiki pages and frontend is on the own wiki-engine website
<fredo> X3lectric: It’s a speech synthesis frontend.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: while it's not implemented, it's a jungle of options
<RenatoSilva> fredo: nice
<fredo> X3lectric: It’s part of a larger project to build a speech generating device using Ubuntu.
<X3lectric> ah
<RenatoSilva> *are in
<X3lectric> sounds like something youd use if you wnated to create a AI
<X3lectric> or replace the hawkins dude
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so it's somewhat part of ubuntu?
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I discussed that on #ubuntu-offtopic, but they tend to regard it not related to Ubuntu.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: oh I see, "using" Ubuntu
<X3lectric> all these rules
<fredo> Yes, difficult.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: the pages I've seen there in the ubuntu wiki are ubuntu-related, for example you find grub documentation there, but grub is included in ubuntu
<X3lectric> its like moving bakck with your parents
<tsimpson> -> using Ubuntu does not mean part of the Ubuntu project
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: why
<X3lectric> why?
<X3lectric> watch
<RenatoSilva> tsimpson: yeah
<X3lectric> lol
<fredo> tsimpson: I just don’t know what actually makes something part of the ubuntu project.
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: parents returning
<X3lectric> im just waiting
<tsimpson> fredo: if it's part of the project itself, not just using the product
<RenatoSilva> fredo: if it's included in ubuntu
<tsimpson> documentation goes on help.u.c, wiki.u.c is mostly for teams (community)
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric:  its like moving back with your parents. How so?
<X3lectric> what fredo means its using the ubuntu framework and delivery
<fredo> Okay, then I’ll push hard for inclusion in Ubuntu if that gets me a wiki page. ;-)
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: waiting?
<X3lectric> RenatoSilva: when you say lol
<fredo> If they ever complete that page on the dev.ubuntu.com guide
<X3lectric> usually thers a big hammer
<tsimpson> "The purpose of this wiki is for information on contributing to Ubuntu and the coordination of teams working on Ubuntu."
<RenatoSilva> help.u.c, wiki.u.c?
<tsimpson> so it's not stuff that just uses Ubuntu, but things that are part of Ubuntu
<tsimpson> RenatoSilva: expand "u.c" to "ubuntu.com"
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: I don't understand you. Never mind
<X3lectric> how u trigger the bot?
<X3lectric> ? lol
<X3lectric> ! lol
<ubot5> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<X3lectric> THERE you go
<X3lectric> RenatoSilva: undderstand now
<RenatoSilva> tsimpson: hmm help seems not a wiki, right?
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: absolutely no
<RenatoSilva> X3lectric: are you a random messages bot?
<X3lectric> no but look at the tone
<tsimpson> RenatoSilva: help.ubuntu.com is also a wiki (well, everything under /community), but it's specifically for documentation/support
<RenatoSilva> fredo: look, there's a problem with project and documentation
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Yes, I agree.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: how to map a given doc to the matching version?
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so I tend to think of keeping the docs in the own repo as a good idea
<X3lectric> nm
<RenatoSilva> fredo: problem is converting it to wiki pages or editing raw wiki pages...
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I’m not really planning to provide user documentation, rather developer docs and background information.
<fredo> RenatoSilva: For user documentation, one can use a help system built into the software.
<nigelb> g32
<RenatoSilva> fredo: the advantage of online help for users is that the docs are always up-to-date, not requiring to update the package all the time for making sure the doc is the latest
<RenatoSilva> fredo: but it's not really a oooooh issue I think
<RenatoSilva> *an
<fredo> RenatoSilva: probably.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: if the docs won't be too big/complex, have you ever considered just using text files in the repo?
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Sure, that would also work. Just not as representative.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: for example, mines are that way, a single text file as there's nothing much to say about it
<RenatoSilva> fredo: html is annoying, because of editing it
<RenatoSilva> fredo: it would be nice if you could edit in some office suite or some other editor and from there generate pdf/html/wiki
<RenatoSilva> fredo: you can with libreoffice, but I don't think it's good at html exporting and pdfs are binary
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I sometimes use reStructuredText and export HTML and PDF (via LaTeX) from it.
<fredo> RenatoSilva: And it’s also readable just as plain text.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: just like wiki pages
<fredo> RenatoSilva: right.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: what's the relation between it and LaTex?
<RenatoSilva> fredo: why would LaTex read non-LaTex docs?
<fredo> RenatoSilva: rst can output LaTeX files from which you can generate PDFs.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: oh I see
<RenatoSilva> fredo: you may find this appropriate: http://moinmo.in/ReStructuredText
<RenatoSilva> fredo: MoinMoin is the wiki engine under ubuntu and launchpad wikis
<fredo> RenatoSilva: I see.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: and probably will be the on for LP projects
<RenatoSilva> fredo: so if you're confident with plain-text editing of RST, you could maintain the docs versioned and synced with your code, and when publishing, just put them in LP (if hopefully they implement some import feature :) )
<RenatoSilva> *the one
<fredo> RenatoSilva: Yes, sounds like a good idea.
<RenatoSilva> fredo: would be even better if they could track some tag pattern from your repo and import them into the wiki. That is, the wiki is automated!
<RenatoSilva> fredo: they could also allow users edit or propose edits to the wiki pages so they're merged into your code if you accept it :)
<RenatoSilva> I think it'd be something similar with translations (.po files)
 * RenatoSilva 's foolish dreamings
<RenatoSilva> *with they do with translations
<RenatoSilva> *similar to what they do with translations
<Delemas> I'm trying to backport packages to Hardy. Launchpad keeps complaining "Source format '3.0 (quilt)' not supported by target series hardy" even though I believe my PPA has the packages to support this (quilt, dpkg, debhelper). How can I get my backports to build through launchpad?
<komputes> SPAM detected: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/59867/comments/129
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 59867 in linux (Ubuntu) "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume." [Medium,Won't fix]
<benji> komputes: I've hidden the comment in question, please file a question so we can contact the user and tell them that their email has been compomised
<komputes> benji: is that the peocess, launchpad answers?
<komputes> process*
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> 'support' in the channel topic :)
<benji> komputes: yep; if it were just hiding the comments than something lighter weight would work, but we want to contact the poor soul so they stop spamming
<komputes> benji: users should have spam karma ;)
<komputes> hidden, but still indicative of how many hidden comments they have
<benji> heh
<komputes> benji: sure, if you need me to do it, give me the URL and I'll post a question
<benji> komputes: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cody-somerville> Maybe there should be a checkbox when hiding a comment that toggles sending the user a notification automatically with a prewritten explanation (e.g. 'Your comment on x below has been hidden by a Launchpad administrator. In most cases, this is due a, b, c reasons. Please see http://... for more information.')
<komputes> cody-somerville: flagging for review is a good idea
<lifeless> there are bugs for that ;)
<doko_> jelmer, lifeless: gcc import ping
<doko_> any estimate on the regular imports?
<ondrej> is it just me or the ppa uploads are broken? (550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.)
<lifeless> doko_: sorry, I don't know what you're referring to ?
<lifeless> ondrej: bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<doko_> lifeless, bug #797915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797915 in Launchpad itself "large bzr-svn imports failing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797915
<doko_> one month silence for a critical bug seems to be odd
<lifeless> doko_: we have 240 critical bugs and 20 engineers
<ondrej> lifeless, ubot5: thanks, I see now
<lifeless> poolie: hi
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 was mentioned by doko earlier
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged]
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> not that one
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/bugs/797915
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 797915 in Launchpad itself "large bzr-svn imports failing" [Critical,In progress]
<lifeless> that one
<lifeless> it seems to have gone quiet - a month with no update; I'm curious if its still actively being worked on?
<lifeless> (I ask because doko mentioned it being important to linaro; I do have confidence in due process happening... but I promised to enquire :P)
<jelmer> lifeless, there was some progress on it today
<lifeless> jelmer: oh excellent
<jelmer> lifeless: fetching all revisions referenced by tags is no longer the default, it's now optional (and defaults to false)
<jelmer> lifeless: I'll see about getting that fix onto Launchpad, though not tonight :)
#launchpad 2011-08-10
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<m_3> Hi, I'm having problems pushing a source package to a ppa (my changes file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/662756/ and the process I used to create the package is http://pastebin.com/cfkb7kJm )
<EvilPhoenix> m_3:  define "having problems"
<EvilPhoenix> what error(s) do you get
<m_3> dput finishes successfully, but no email and nothing showing up in my ppa
<EvilPhoenix> give it a few minutes
<EvilPhoenix> sometimes the ppa system takes up to a few minutes to process the upload
<m_3> ppa URL is https://launchpad.net/~mark-mims/+archive/ppa
<EvilPhoenix> wait for the email, you will get it eventually
<EvilPhoenix> i dont care what the ppa url is, but i've uploaded to ppas as well
<EvilPhoenix> and at times
<EvilPhoenix> the upload email has been delayed several minutes
<EvilPhoenix> up to an hour on really bad days surrounding release dates of stable versions of ubuntu.
<m_3> EvilPhoenix: thanks
<EvilPhoenix> if the email doesnt show up in, say, within 2 hours, come back here
<EvilPhoenix> by then you should have received the email
<bigjools> m_3: your GPG signing key is not registered in LP it seems
<EvilPhoenix> oh that
<EvilPhoenix> hehe
<bigjools> didn't dput tell you that?
<EvilPhoenix> afaik dput doesnt tell you that
<EvilPhoenix> the ppa system rejected each time though
<EvilPhoenix> when i used crap keys that were unregged
<bigjools> dput does tell you that, for about 2 months now
<EvilPhoenix> m_3:  did you upload a PGP key to the keyserver.ubuntu.com servers?
<m_3> I sent about 6 packages over the last day or so
<EvilPhoenix> bigjools:  then i must have a borked version :/
<EvilPhoenix> m_3:  did you register your PGP key on Launchpad?
<m_3> I'm cleaning up my keys now
<bigjools> no, the ftp server sends a code back down the session, no special dput needed
<m_3> yes, I had an old one that might not've had the email associated correctly
<EvilPhoenix> <EvilPhoenix> bigjools:  then i must have a borked version :/  <--- borked = broken
<m_3> just added a new one to launchpad
<EvilPhoenix> m_3:   to launchpad, or to the ubuntu keyservers?
<bigjools> EvilPhoenix: yes I know what borked means. What I am saying is that the error message is sent back down then FTP session
<m_3> to lp, I'm uploading it to keyserver.ubuntu.com now
<m_3> that key has an additional uid that's not showing up in the LP version, so I might need to upload that again
<EvilPhoenix> m_3:  you'd need to upload to keyserver.ubuntu.com then wait a bit
<EvilPhoenix> then add it to lp
<ahasenack> hi guys, maybe someone here can help with a recipe upload error: https://code.launchpad.net/~landscape/+archive/lds-trunk/+recipebuild/70310
<ahasenack> "File convoy_0.2.0~bzr14-0landscape2~bzr7~lucid1.tar.gz already exists in LDS Trunk, but uploaded version has different contents"
<ahasenack> first of all, there were no changes in the two branches used to build this, so I don't know why an upload was even triggered
<ahasenack> it's set to daily uploads, but only if there are changes according to the help file
<ahasenack> secondly, I don't understand the error, as there were no changes in the code, but it says the tarball has different contents. I wonder if it's about the debian/changelog entry that the recipe adds each time
<ahasenack> but that shouldn't land in the tarball I think, only in the diff, so I'm probably doing something wrong
<m_3> EvilPhoenix, bigjools: success... thanks for the help!
<bigjools> np
<EvilPhoenix> yep
<EvilPhoenix> glad we could help you
<ries> gents, I have a small question when I look here : https://launchpad.net/~librecad-dev/+archive/librecad-daily/+packages for what builds was the compilation successfull?
<tsimpson> ries: what do you mean exactly?
<ries> tsimpson: I think I wound it.. it's build with amd64 and i386...
<tsimpson> yeah, just expand the package links
<ries> tsimpson: I didn't knew they where buttons... (I am old school...)
<tsimpson> welcome to Web 2.0
<tsimpson> soon to be replaced with Web 3.0, probably
<ries> :) well.. web 3 is symantic changes, right? Web 2 was all about making websites white and text gray and make buttons disappear to get a clean hard to read layout....
<ries> tsimpson: anyways, thanks for responding...
<Andy80> hi guys
<Andy80> I'd like to suggest you how to possibly improve the translation tool in Launchpad, in particular for the "untranslated" strings. Who can I talk to?
<lifeless> Andy80: you can join the launchpad users mailing list
<lifeless> Andy80: or file a bug
#launchpad 2011-08-11
<poolie> istr there was a patch from the o'rally to make mp pages automatically reload when the diff was ready
<poolie> is that still waiting on infrastructure to allow the notification, or something like that?
<wgrant> poolie: Right, it's waiting on txlongpoll being made to comply with the new microservice guidelines.
<wgrant> poolie: Red Squad expects to do this once they complete their current feature rotation.
<poolie> cool
<odony> Hello everyone! Is there a help contact now?
<odony> We have someone subscribed to several of our project notifications, and that person is on vacation with a very dumb auto-responder that keeps sending the same auto-reply to every notification it receives...
<odony> as a result, we have useless spam comments in bugs, merge proposals, etc..
<odony> I suppose there is no way we can delete these comments, but perhaps we could unsubscribe that person temporarily from our project notifications? Can someone help with this?
<odony> Thanks!
<jml> gmb, adeuring or henninge might be able to help.
<adeuring> odony: can you tell me the name of the project, mailing list and the of the user with this annoying autoresponder?
<henninge> adeuring, odony: I think it would be best to put that informatio in a question.
<henninge> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchapd
<adeuring> s/apd/pad/
<henninge> thanks
<odony> adeuring: sure, here's an example of a bug with that auto-response: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openobject-client/+bug/823788
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 823788 in OpenERP Server "exported po files are buggy for gettext utils" [Low,Confirmed]
<adeuring> tanks
<odony> adeuring: the user is https://launchpad.net/~ovailly
<odony> adeuring: and he has many notifications on the various OpenERP projects: "openobject-addons", "openobject-server", etc.
<odony> adeuring: I've also seen the same kind of auto-response on our mailing-lists, e.g on the "openerp-community" mailing-list: https://lists.launchpad.net/openerp-community/msg00457.html
<odony> jml: thanks for your reply, btw :)
<odony> adeuring, henninge: if that help I can write an initial question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<odony> s/help/helps/
<adeuring> odony: yes, please. I can clean up the spammed bugs, but we need to ask a launchpad admin to unsubscribe the guy from the mailing lists and from bugs. So, could you name the affected mailing lists in the question?
<adeuring> then the admin knows where to look
<odony> adeuring: sure, I'll mention that
<ams_cs> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> ams_cs: hi
<ams_cs> jelmer: did you do the gcc 4.6 import?
<jelmer> ams_cs: yep, Now on revision 108030 (svn revno: 177641).
<jelmer> ams_cs: I had to restart the push to Launchpad though, that's still in progress
<jelmer> ams_cs: In other news, the upstream bug is fixed now so manual imports should soon no longer be an issue
<ams_cs> jelmer: thanks very much
<ams_cs> jelmer: I don't see anything on lp just yet .... I'll keepo refreshing
<jelmer> ams_cs: It's still pushing, as I had to restart the push from my local machine.
<jelmer> ams_cs: I'll ping you when it's done, that should be in the next hour.
<odony> adeuring: after looking further, I don't think this user is on the openerp-community mailing-list (he's not a group member), so I think the reply on the mailing-list came indirectly because he replied to a merge proposal notification for a MP that is assigned to that list
<odony> adeuring: so the auto-responses come only through his various notification subscriptions
<adeuring> odony: ok. so we need to unsubscribed him from all notofications. I'll ask an admin to do that
<odony> adeuring: thanks, and I posted the corresponding question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/167643
<odony> adeuring: I suppose you can take that as a basis and turn it into a FAQ
<adeuring> odony: too late :) already everything done. sorry for the mess...
<odony> odony: okay, it will be there for further reference, thanks a lot :)
<odony> s/odony/adeuring/ d'oh
<adeuring> ;)
<jelmer> what's up with the debian bug importer? I'm getting *a lot* of email about debian bug watches this morning
<wgrant> jelmer: Debian moved the archived bugs, so syncing of them was broken until yesterday.
<wgrant> I guess it had been broken for a while.
<jelmer> ams_cs: Updated
<jelmer> wgrant: ah, thanks
<ams_cs> jelmer: I see it now, thanks :)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> bug 824431 - can i get opinion?
<jelmer> hi hrw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824431 in Launchpad itself "Blueprint names are cut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824431
<hrw> blueprints anyway looks like unwanted child ;(
<hrw> not even advanced search
<wgrant> They are.
<wgrant> They have not had an assigned Launchpad engineer since 2007.
<hrw> auch
<haj> hey... I was wondering, is it possible (without too much hassle) to run launchpad on my own server to host a closed project?
<haj> also, does the license allow it to be used like that?
<poolie1> haj, it's allowed and it's possible but it may be some hassle to set it up
<nigelb> "some" is probably a "slight" understatement :)
<hrw> there were rumours that someone managed to setup it
<nigelb> I have a local setup.
<nigelb> But running it for practical usage means changing all the icons.
<nigelb> Because that's owned my Canonical.
<bdmurray> The bug watch in bug 691194 was oddly set to Fix Released when the debian bug is archived.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691194 in mutt (Ubuntu) "using "-i" to include file in body mutt exits if mail file not saved again in editor" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691194
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Topic is "https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> Do packages have to be in the primary archive for PPU rights to be added?
<jml> https://launchpad.net/~jml/+archive/demo/+packages says that the amd64 build of my package was successful, however I don't see it in my PPA.
<bigjools> jml: looks there to me
<jml> bigjools: for me too... now. I guess 8-10 mins is a usual publishing delay?
<bigjools> jml: not unheard of, depends on current load
<jml> bigjools: ta.
 * jml is making a screencast that involves uploading to and then installing from a PPA
<jml> I think heavy editing will be required.
<bigjools> jml: didn't mrevell do one of those?
<jml> bigjools: undoubtedly a similar one, the kicker here is that the starting point is me running "$ pkgme ppa:jml/demo" in an unpackaged app.
<bigjools> ah!
<bigjools> I keep meaning to use that
<jml> man, I hope openshot is up to this
<jml> bigjools: it's pretty neat.
<jml> bigjools: and getting better.
<bigjools> sweet
<bigjools> I have a python app I want to package
<jml> cool.
<jml> I don't, actually.
<jml> I had to write a hello world app to do this demo
<jml> (it's for packaging binary apps)
<Quintasan> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> jelmer: I was wondering if source format 3.0 would be available in recipes at any point
<Quintasan> as in 3.0 (quilt)
<jelmer> Quintasan: they sort of are at the moment
<Quintasan> (quilt) too?
 * Quintasan wonders why bzr dailydeb couldnt handle that
<jelmer> Quintasan: yes, although that currently means it converts the package to "3.0 (native)" before starting the actual build
<jelmer> Quintasan: deploying a new version of bzr-builder that adds some support for non-native packages is on my todo list
<Quintasan> jelmer: So, I can use Debian's packaging branch (3.0 (quilt)) in Recipes and it will work?
<jelmer> Quintasan: yes, it should - for some values of work
<Quintasan> jelmer: Could you tell me what's wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/sm-ssc/main ?
<jelmer> Quintasan: timeout from the server
<jelmer> Quintasan: unfortunately, hg imports aren't yet as reliable as git or svn imports
<Quintasan> Mhm
<Quintasan> I see
<EvilPhoenix> question regarding PPAs.  Is it possible to allow someone who is not myself to edit/add to a PPA that is owned by my LP account and not a team?
<tsimpson> EvilPhoenix: I guess, if you gave them a shared GPG key, maybe
<EvilPhoenix> ewww shared keys :P
<tsimpson> yep, this is why teams exist :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<figure002> hello. it seems that LP Translations ignored fuzzy entries. Each time a text is changed, it's translations are marked as fuzzy by gettext, and then the outdated translation is removed by LP. What is the proper way to deal with fuzzy entries?
<figure002> (this means that translations are lost every time the original English text is changed)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translations are currently not being imported from branches. | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-08-12
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Rhonda> Hey, who can I bug about a but in bug-watch-updater? :)
<Rhonda> s/but/bug/
<Rhonda> bug-watch-updater changes a debian bug to "Fix Released" even though when the bug was closed unversioned in Debian - which means that it's either not a bug or invalid.
<wgrant> Rhonda: Is that a valid assumption now?
<wgrant> When it was written, there was no version tracking :)
<micahg> bug 701186 is similar, but not the same
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701186 in Launchpad itself "Bugwatcher reported wrong status for 'wontfix' debian bug" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701186
<Rhonda> wgrant: It's valid as long as noone does stupid things. ;)
<wgrant> That's *not* a valid assumption :(
<Rhonda> heh
<Rhonda> To understand my statement better, I do regularly go through wrongly closed bugreports which hinder getting them archived in Debian, so …  "in theory" it's a valid assumption.
<Rhonda> It just made me jump that one of my bugreports got marked as "Fix Released" when I was sure that it was an invalid bugreport in the first place.
<idnar> I would say it's valid when the status of the bug in the Debian BTS is correct
<idnar> and if you're going to assume that it's not correct, then obviously you can't rely on any information at all
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrjazzcat> bac: Do I need a LOSA to set the Release Manager for a commercial subscription project?  Can't find a link for that on ...project/trunk
<bac> mrjazzcat: what project?
<mrjazzcat> bac: https://launchpad.net/ness/trunk -- Want to set RM to Albert Stone ~ahs3
 * bac looks
<bac> mrjazzcat: next to "Release Manager" do you see the little pencil icon?
<mrjazzcat> bac: no
<mrjazzcat> bac:  perhaps I setup the empty branch wrong.
<bac> mrjazzcat: i can edit and set the RM for you.  i'm surprised you cannot.
<mrjazzcat> bac: I do have peon powers, after all ;-)
<bac> mrjazzcat: but you are in pmteam, no
<mrjazzcat> bac:  Yes, I certainly hope so
<bac> mrjazzcat: :)  -- the RM has been set
<mrjazzcat> bac:  Thanks.  I'll go double check that I'm in pmteam, but I can't imagine I could do anything without that.
<mrjazzcat> bac:  have a great day
<bac> thanks mrjazzcat
<Laney> I asked this the other day but got no reply: Do packages have to be in the Ubuntu primary archive to be able to have PPU uploaders set?
<bigjools> Laney: PPU?
<Laney> per package uploader
<bigjools> and bac, are you asleep?
<bigjools> Laney: yes, you can't set an upload permission for a non-existent package
<Laney> I mean, is being in a PPA enough?
<Laney> I don't know if this is the right terminology, but does that create a SPPH record? Is that what it needs?
<bigjools> Laney: it has to be in the archive that you want to set the upload permission for
<Laney> ok then, thanks
<bigjools> Laney: I see what you're driving at - this is a known bug I think, it was filed the other day
<bigjools> not sure how to get around it
<Laney> I think I remember hearing that you could upload to a PPA and then add PPU bits
<bigjools> Laney: that *might* work.
<bigjools> I've never tested it
<Laney> no I'm not asking for any particular fix, just wondering what the situation is
<Laney> wgrant: since you know everything, do you know this? :-)
<bigjools> Laney: I think it will work - LP just needs to know that the package exists
<bigjools> having checked the code... :)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> thanks then, now I get to ask the TB to implement this change
<Laney> (this is #562451 :P)
<mpoirier> When uploading a kernel ppa to my project page, the process hangs after the kernel.tar.gz was tranferred - can someone help ?
<mpoirier> bac: ping
<bac> hi mpoirier
<mpoirier> bac: the header claims you're hte guy to talk to...
<bac> mpoirier: yep
<bac> what's up?
<mpoirier> bac: cool
<mpoirier> I'm trying to get my kernel ppa to https://launchpad.net/~linaro-landing-team-ste/+archive/st-ericsson-u8500-public/+packages
<mpoirier> bac: the command dput ppa:mathieu.poirier/st-ericsson-u8500-public linux-ux500_2.6.38-1001.5_source.changes
<mpoirier> hangs after the kernel got tranferred.
<mpoirier> bac: ood signature on /home/mpoirier/work/linaro/lag/linux-ux500_2.6.38-1001.5.dsc.
<mpoirier> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<mpoirier>   Uploading linux-ux500_2.6.38-1001.5.dsc: done.
<mpoirier>   Uploading linux-ux500_2.6.38-1001.5.tar.gz: 98274k/98275k
<mpoirier> bac: it's stuck there and won't move.
<mpoirier> bac: can you help me ?
<bac> mpoirier: i can try
<bac> mpoirier: this has failed repeatedly the same way?
<mpoirier> yes, repeatedly.
<mpoirier> I'm thinking that if it was releated to permissions, the dsc file would be rejected...
<bac> mpoirier: let me see if i can find some answers for you.
<mpoirier> bac: very cool.
<bac> mpoirier: the log files look as if the upload succeeded.  are you certain it didn't?
<mpoirier> bac: All I'm certain of is that I don't get a prompt back.
<mpoirier> bac: it hangs there...
<mpoirier> bac: did all the files make it ?
<Darxus> Is there a tutorial that will tell me the basics of launchpad lib so I can repeat what is done here?  http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/ppa-stats-initial-impressions/
<Darxus> Something that starts with "run the command 'python'" would probably be good.
<Darxus> I'm reading https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<Darxus> But it there seems to be a gap between the two, so I run python, load launchpadlib, and type "ppa", and it doesn't work.
<bac> hi darxus
<Darxus> Hi.
<Darxus> It should not be so much freaking work just to see if anybody's using my packages :)
<bac> Darxus: actually you're probably very close
<bac> the blog entry you referenced takes some shortcuts
<bac> they show the use of a ppa object but don't show how they got it.  'ppa' isn't a command, in there example it is an object
<bac> you can look you your ppas via the 'ppas' method on a person object
<Darxus> I suspected something like that.
<Darxus> Ahh, thanks.
<bac> Darxus: so you could do
<bac> ppa = lp.me.ppas[0]
<bac> where 'lp' is your launchpad object
<bac> Darxus: does that make sense?
<Darxus> Almost, trying...
<Darxus> Can I do that without authenticating in launchpadlib?
<bac> i doubt it
<bac> you certainly can't refer to the lp.me object
<Darxus> Right.
<bac> Darxus: here's a tip: the package ubuntu-dev-tools has a script called 'lp-shell' and it is great for interactively playing with launchpadlib
<Darxus> Thanks.
<bac> it'll log you in and give you a lp object right off the bat
<Darxus> Ahh, good, thanks.
<bac> you have to do the authentication dance the first time, of course
<bac> anyway, ping me here if you have more questions.  be sure to use my nick though or i might not notice
<Darxus> Authentication seems to be failing because lynx isn't providing a referer.  Don't see anything related in my .lynxrc.
<Darxus> Ah, system wide default.  Ugh.
<Darxus> Huh, I verified through my own webserver logs that lynx is reporting a referrer, but I'm still getting "Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action. There is no REFERER header present. This can be caused by configuring your browser to block REFERER headers."
<Darxus> Changed my browser to links and that can't even get past the login prompt.
<Darxus> >>> ppa
<Darxus> <archive at https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/~darxus/+archive/autopano-sift-c>
<Darxus> Woo.
<Darxus> Had to resort to running lp-shell locally, which used chrome instead of text browsers.
<Darxus> NameError: name 'binary_package_publishing_history' is not defined
<Darxus> Where do I get that from?
<Darxus> And how do I get to a ppa that I don't own, specifically https://launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+archive/spamassassin-daily ?
<bac> hi Darxus:
<bac> Darxus: you can get the object for 'spamassassin' and then get their ppas
<bac> Darxus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664467/
 * Darxus screams.
<Darxus> I was trying to do something like that... this example didn't have the quotes, and apparently that matters:  "    team = launchpad.people[team]
<Darxus> " from https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<Darxus> Thanks.
<lifeless> Darxus: you will get better response from the non-edge servers
<Darxus> I don't know what an edge or non-edge server is in this context.
<lifeless> 06:56 < Darxus> <archive at https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/~darxus/+archive/autopano-sift-c>
<lifeless> get rid of the 'edge.' in that url.
<Darxus> >>> binary_package_publishing_history
<Darxus> NameError: name 'binary_package_publishing_history' is not defined
<Darxus> How do I get binary_package_publishing_history to work?
<Darxus> lifeless: Ah, I'm not doing anything with that url, as far as I'm concerned it's just telling me which ppa I'm looking at.
<Darxus> Unless I'm more confused than I thought.
<lifeless> you're using a web api
<lifeless> that url is the url the data for the python object came from.
<lifeless> so you're using the web url pointing to the edge servers - servers we are in the process of decomissioning
<Darxus> lifeless: Are you suggesting I run lp-shell with an argument of "production" or something?
<bac> Darxus: lp-shell should connect to production
<bac> Darxus: 'binary_package_publishing_history' is not an object but a method call
<lifeless> Darxus: where did you get lp-shell from ?
<bac> lifeless: ubuntu-dev-tools
<bac> lifeless: it is pretty handy
<lifeless> bac: care to file a bug about it using edge ?
<lifeless> bac: or, well we should check oneiric doesn't
<lifeless> Darxus: are you running oneiric ?
<bac> lifeless: well, we need to see what he's using.  the one for natty does not
<bac> lifeless: here is the output from the natty version of the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664476/
<lifeless> ok, thats encouraging
<lifeless> I *thought* it had been fixed (and that was why I asked where he got it from :P)
<Darxus> No, I'm running Maverick on the machine where lp-shell is working.
<Darxus> So, I got hit counts from the latest package versions in the PPA I care about.
<Darxus> Using https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/139855/comments/42
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 139855 in Launchpad itself "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Fix released]
<Darxus> Cool, looks like removing the "status='Published'," is giving me exactly what I want.
<Darxus> Thanks for the help.
<tgm4883> Is there somewhere we should be reporting spam comments? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/606598/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 606598 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythshutdown assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mythshutdown: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0376e3c0 ***" [Medium,Won't fix]
<bac> hi tgm4883
<bac> tgm4883: i'll take care of it.  usually people open a question against the launchpad project
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgm4883> bac, good to know, thanks
<komputes> PROBLEM: Can't open attachment on this bug - oops: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/722078
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 722078 in Ubuntu "System won't boot after alternative installation with encrypted LVM" [Undecided,New]
<cody-somerville> Is there way to see all the bugs in a project a person or team is *not* subscribed to?
#launchpad 2011-08-13
<ingenieroariel> Hello people, I am having trouble using dput
<ingenieroariel> I do not know what to put after the -f in dput -f
<ingenieroariel> to upload to a ppa in launchpad
<tshirtman> i'm trying to get the public branch of my project, so i can pull without my ssh key, (by editing .bzr/branch/branch.conf) i currently have bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ultimate-smash-friends
<tshirtman> (i want to automate pulling on a server)
<maxb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~usf-team/ultimate-smash-friends/trunk
<tshirtman> maxb: thanks, :)
<tshirtman> works great :)
#launchpad 2011-08-14
<ianm_> if I move a .pot file into a subdirectory, will it affect existing translations?
<aminpy> http://dpaste.com/593859/plain/ <- how can I fix this?
<lifeless> aminpy: let me see
<lifeless> aminpy: its working here, which means you probably have a firewall issue
<aminpy> lifeless, my colleagues run it without any problem
<lifeless> aminpy: that may mean they don't have a firewall on their machine, or have permissions on your corporate firewall, or something else.
<aminpy> lifeless, can I run it with ssh or ...?
<lifeless> that xmlrpc call is done to do directory service lookups
<lifeless> very recent bzr's do not do it at all
<lifeless> aminpy: it looks like that is a proxy failure
<lifeless> aminpy: do you have http_proxy or https_proxy set in your environment ?
<aminpy> lifeless, I tested it with proxy and without proxy
<lifeless> CONNECT is used when connecting to https via a proxy
<lifeless> the error means it could not connect to your proxy
<figure002> hello. how are fuzzy translations currently supported on LP?
<lifeless> with code and schemas
<figure002> so fuzzy translations are supported? because it seems that fuzzies are marked as untranslated on LP translations.
<lifeless> they get marked as needing review
<lifeless> yes they are supported
<figure002> strange, because i don't see my fuzzies appear as 'need review' on LP, am i missing something?
<figure002> LP automatically imports my PO files from the bzr repo, but fuzzies appear nowhere
<lifeless> you might like to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about this.
<figure002> i already did: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/135487
<figure002> but it is marked as solved by someone else, should i make a new question?
<lifeless> are you roland or serrano ?
<figure002> serrano
<lifeless> ah, so you didn't ask the question :)
<lifeless> yes, you should ask a new one.
<figure002> nope, but i added a comment with a question :)
<lifeless> on a closed ticket
<lifeless> so it won't be in anyones queue for review or answering
<figure002> yeah, that's what i thought, i should make a new question
<figure002> new qustion posted: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/167923
<figure002> thanks for the help lifeless
<lifeless> no probs
<penguin42> I'm getting a 'list something' message when clicking on an attachment in bug 825644   (the terminal messages at the bottom) - any suggestions?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 825644 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "aisleriot start problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825644
<penguin42> oops - 'lost something'!
<wgrant> penguin42: That's a regression with attachments with names containing spaces or some other special characters. It'll be fixed on Monday.
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<penguin42> is there a way to retrieve that file?
<penguin42> ah - grab-attachments manages it
<Darxus> I've had daily builds of lp:spamassassin working for a while.  I'd like to set up two additional PPAs based on it.  One basically identical to the existing daily builds, but only built once a month, and the second containing copies of the first after they're a month old.
<Darxus> So I can test snapshots for a month, and then make them available to everybody else after a month of testing on a regular basis.
<Darxus> Can any of that be automated?  Is there even a way to get packages from one PPA to another at all?
<tumbleweed> sounds like a cronjob that copies binaries is what you want
<Darxus> Cool, thanks.  I was just wondering a cron job running on my server might be useful.
<tumbleweed> note archive.syncSources https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#archive
<Darxus> Blows my mind that the SA devs insist there isn't enough manpower available to do monthly releases when I'm already doing and using daily releases.
<tumbleweed> so you should be able to easily do this with a python launchpadlib-using script
<Darxus> Neat, thanks.
<Darxus> I just played with launchpadlib for the first time a couple days ago.  I could use more documentation :)
<tumbleweed> +apidoc is pretty much all there is (that and some wiki pages on help.launchpad.net)
<Darxus> From looking at what you linked to I.. really can't even guess how I'd copy a package from one PPA to another.
<Darxus> This might help more:  https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples#Copy an old version of a package into your PPA for a newer release
<tumbleweed> I'm guessing something like: lp.me.getPPAByName(name='testing').syncSources(from_archive=lp.me.getPPAByName(name='daily'), include_binaries=True, source_names=['spamassassin'], to_pocket='RELEASE')
<evolv> htf did I get here?
<penguin42> evolv: Something involving a late night bar and a large drink?
<evolv> well, it was more like drinking at a buddy's place playing video games
<evolv> then I magically ended up here
<evolv> I'm not sure what the general purpose of this channel is
<penguin42> evolv: Bug reports and help about the launchpad bug tracking/planning system used by canonical/ubuntu
<evolv> oh
<evolv> lol
<evolv> well, it's been fun guys, but I definitely took the wrong turn here
<evolv> [eace
<DNS777> hi guys! those autogen builds got stucked somehow https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/gnu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building , i wonder why, because the i386 lucid went fine
<DNS777> would be nice if there would be a "stop build" button
<TheEvilPhoenix> well
<TheEvilPhoenix> the errors are right there
<DNS777> yes i c
<DNS777> but i mean teh machines are stucked too
<TheEvilPhoenix> make: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
<DNS777> ^_^
<TheEvilPhoenix> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<TheEvilPhoenix> yes, probly there's no error handlers
<TheEvilPhoenix> did you email the email it said to email?
<TheEvilPhoenix> btw, your debian/rules seems to be screwed ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least the builders think so
<TheEvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<DNS777> tbh it doesnt make so much sense to send an email if i cant see whole build log
<DNS777> ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> well that's all there is
<TheEvilPhoenix> if its hung up, they'd have to, i dont know, kill the build daemon or something
<TheEvilPhoenix> which is indicative of a bug in the building daemons, no?
<DNS777> not sure, but a button to stop would be fine (and can save resources)
<DNS777> where i can send feature requests? at lp itself > bugs ?
#launchpad 2012-08-06
<george_e> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/205103
<george_e> ^--- Git import woes :)
<wgrant> george_e: There seems to be an issue with non-initial HTTP git imports, but native git-protocol imports work fine. Does git.chromium.org provide a non-HTTP interface?
<george_e> wgrant: I will take a look.
<george_e> There is a mirror over at code.google.com...
<george_e> I'm checking to see if that provides a non-HTTP interface...
<george_e> Aw...
<george_e> "...we are only able to accept incoming HTTP connections..."
<george_e> That's not going to work then.
<wgrant> george_e: I'll poke someone who knows more about code imports tonight.
<george_e> wgrant: Thank you :)
<wgrant> george_e: It for some reason thinks it's a "partial success", which is normally only used when it's doing a progressive initial import of a few thousand revisions each time.
<george_e> Hmm... in the meantime, I'm going to try to set up a temporary mirror on another server.
<george_e> Nope, the server I have access to blocks git:// access as well.
<josef__> hi. i'm trying to install this launchpad https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/304.32-1 in my debian wheezy. I don't know what the correct line is to add in /etc/apt/sources.list could someone help me?
<josef__> the following doesn't work: deb http://launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/304.32-1/ experimental non-free
<Lasall> I don't see any PPA. perhaps you should download .dsc file with dget -xu URI.dsc and then build the debian source package, josef__
<josef__> thx Lasall. dget -u --build URI.dsc worked well. didn't knew dget before. thx again
<linuxloony89> hey anyone had much luch with accomplishments for ubuntu?
<GreatDanton> Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me with this: http://imgur.com/CS2ID
<lifeless> GreatDanton: what about it ?
<GreatDanton> there is one error
<GreatDanton> and I don't know why
<lifeless> whats the error?
<GreatDanton> http://imgur.com/CS2ID
<lifeless> thats a url.
<GreatDanton> yes it's a picture
<lifeless> what of ?
<GreatDanton> of the problem
<lifeless> oh
<GreatDanton> :)
<lifeless> well, I'll see about looking at the picture in a while
<lifeless> can't right now
<GreatDanton> okay I can post errors too
<GreatDanton> There is 1 error.
<lifeless> you could just describe it
<GreatDanton> (7, 58, u'No data')
<GreatDanton> that's the errors, and I don't know nothing about it
<lifeless> what are you trying to do ?
<GreatDanton> Sign the Ubuntu code of Conduct
<lifeless> GreatDanton: have you digitally signed it before you submit it ?
<lifeless> GreatDanton: I would expect that error if you just pasted the unsigned document
<GreatDanton> what do you mean digitally signed (I am new to to this
<GreatDanton> with my key?
<lifeless> Yes, there are instructions on the CoC pages.
<GreatDanton> I am afraid I didn't see those instructions
<GreatDanton> quote;Open that new file, and copy and paste its contents into this box. Then click “Continue”.
<GreatDanton> I did exactly like in instructions
<lifeless> the new file should be signed
<lifeless> the first line of it should be
<lifeless> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<lifeless> if its not, then its not signed.
<GreatDanton> the very first line after the command in terminal is this: = Ubuntu Code of Conduct v1.1 =
<maxb> Have you actually done anything with the gpg command?
<GreatDanton> yes I followed the instructions
<GreatDanton> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<GreatDanton> and then
<GreatDanton> gpg -decrypt UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<lifeless> *blink*
<GreatDanton> * --decrypt
<maxb> Er, what?
<maxb> There is no decryption involced
<GreatDanton> ?
<maxb> * involved
<GreatDanton> so instead of decryption I should open it with nano?
<maxb> What you SHOULD be doing is taking the contents of the .asc file and pasting it into Launchpad
<GreatDanton> ah thank you
<lifeless> GreatDanton: why did you decrypt it ?
<GreatDanton> pgp signature should decrypted right?
<GreatDanton> lifeless I understand the guys at ubuntu forums wrong
<lifeless> GreatDanton: can you give us a link to instructions that told you to decrypt ?
<GreatDanton> no link
<GreatDanton> chat
<lifeless> forums are a website
<GreatDanton> yes but #ubuntuforums channel
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> and its not logged. Doh.
<draft> hi there ...Basically I'm trying to hook up to launchpad and I cannot export or find my ssh key (public)
<draft> **hi there ...Basically I'm trying to hook up to launchpad and I cannot export or find my PGP key (public)
<GreatDanton> thank you guys it's working now
<maxb> draft: Do you *have* a PGP key?
<draft> maxb, yes , but i dunno where it is , or how to import it into launchpad 'settings'.
<maxb> Use whatever tool you used to create it to upload it to a keyserver, if you haven't done that already
<draft> maxb, I dont know what a keyserver is .. sorry im a n00b.
<draft> maxb, is a key server under passwords in ubuntu ?
<maxb> Go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys and click
<draft> maxb, 'passwords and keys' that is ??
<maxb>  (Learn more about OpenPGP keys)
<draft> ok
<draft> maxb, It's taking ages to generate a 'key' ... is that normal ??
<maxb> I thought you said you already had a key?
<maxb> It can take a minute or so
<draft> its done now .. :)
<maxb> Or it can take much much longer if your machine is short on randomness
<draft> its syncing with key server :)
<draft> maxb, It says i have to wait 20 minutes or so until the keyserver publishes it .. :(
<maxb> I don't know why, but apparently the interconnect from keyserver.ubuntu.com to Launchpad's internal keyserver is rubbish
<maxb> It can't hurt to try importing it now, anyway
<draft> fagerette required.
 * draft smokes his cutters choice rollie :)
<draft> maxb, ok I'll try now ...
<lifeless> maxb: I suspect its cache refresh time on the LP appservers actually.
<maxb> Why are they caching nonexistence of a gpg fingerprint?
<lifeless> maxb: we use the main keyserver ourselves IIRC
<lifeless> maxb: well, you have the code, feel free to dig around; I was just speculating :)
<lifeless> maxb: it might be that there is absolutely no reason to delay at all and the warning is hysterical
<maxb> At some point in the past, there has been a separate internal keyserver, and synchronisation with the public one has been unexpectedly sluggish
<maxb> I don't know whether that's still true, but it definitely was
<lifeless> yes
<draft> maxb, OK just to save time ... could you tell me how to install a package "ppa:freecad-maintainers/freecad-daily" (aftwer have installed the software's ppa)
<draft> **after
<maxb> That's not a package
<draft> maxb, lifeless , **PPA's key that is.
<draft> maxb, so how do i install freecad ??
<TheLordOfTime> draft, is 'freecad' in that PPA?
<TheLordOfTime> i just answered my own question XD
<TheLordOfTime> draft:  what ubuntu are you running?  precise?
<draft> yes
<maxb> draft: Are you possibly horribly confused and somehow think you need to generate and upload a PGP key just to download from a PPA?
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  i think he's confused how to add the PPA
<draft> yes
<TheLordOfTime> draft:  add-apt-repository ppa:freecad-maintainers/freecad-daily
<TheLordOfTime> try that
<TheLordOfTime> then do: sudo apt-get update
<draft> k
<TheLordOfTime> then: sudo apt-get install freecad
<TheLordOfTime> (all in the terminal)
<maxb> draft: All that generation and uploading of a PGP key... totally irrelevant if all you want to do is use an existing PPA
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<draft> says : must run as root ??
<TheLordOfTime> whoops
<TheLordOfTime> prepend that with sudo
<draft> k
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freecad-maintainers/freecad-daily
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  would you suggest that if I upload a new PGP key and that is now my primary key, that I resign the Ubuntu CoC on launchpad with that newer key?
<TheLordOfTime> or will the older key one work
 * TheLordOfTime is planning on deactivating that key
<draft> TheLordOfTime, OK I've done both of those two commands , now where do i find it ??
<TheLordOfTime> draft:  did you do the third command?
<TheLordOfTime> i gave you three commands.;
<TheLordOfTime> first was add-apt-repository, the next was apt-get update, the third was an install command.
<draft> oh sorry yes.
<maxb> I think once you deactivate your CoC-signing key you might need to resign the CoC for it to be considered still valid
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  so should I deactivate the current CoC signature and resign, say, immediately?
<TheLordOfTime> i have a PHP backport i need to upload to a PPA XD
<maxb> Depends... personally I'd just leave the old key active unless it's compromised
<maxb> That's what I've done on my account
<draft> its installing now ... thankyou everyone ... took an hour .. but i got there (we did !)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm reselling the old system, and not doing a DOD wipe
 * TheLordOfTime is only doing a basic wipe
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> i should probably revoke the key now...
<TheLordOfTime> now... how to revoke the key...
<maxb> Hmm, I guess you're not too invested in the web of trust then
<maxb> My key carries signatures gathered at face to face meetings, I'd definitely take it with me when changing machine
<TheLordOfTime> and there we go.  :P
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  personally, i'd have just replaced the drive and then taken the older drive out to the range and shot it full of .45
<TheLordOfTime> but this is a netbook
<TheLordOfTime> i cant get at the drive.
 * TheLordOfTime installed clean Ubuntu on it, though, and set up a temporary password on the 'ubuntu' user ('ubuntu' user, 'ubuntu' pw)
<TheLordOfTime> i also am giving them that new information :P
<TheLordOfTime> they're free to wipe/reinstall later
<TheLordOfTime> (but i installed clean ubuntu without doing a DOD wipe)
<TheLordOfTime> and the new key is now activated, and used to sign the CoC
#launchpad 2012-08-07
<ajf_> Hello, is the export all translations (as tarball) feature on launchpad really supposed to be all? There's a few missing from it which I can export individually.
<mgz> ajf_: presumably. is there any pattern to the missing ones? the most recent? anything else?
<ajf_> Yeah, there's two missing and they're both relatively new, last updated around 2 weeks ago. There's some other new translations that are there however.
<mgz> can't find any likely looking bug reports...
<mgz> do we let people take over inactive accounts if they like the username better than their current one?
<lifeless> in general no
<lifeless> they can click on the contact-this-user link on the username to ask them for it
<lifeless> if the user is really truely gone - like 5 years gone; then maybe
<mgz> well, we have a bunch of created-and-immediately-forgotten accounts, which are unlikely to get a response via email
<wgrant> mgz: In pedro's case, the user hasn't done anything at all (see +karma), so it's safe
<wgrant> In the other one, the user has done stuff.
<wgrant> I would be reluctant to rename without a response.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> You've already done the other one :)
<wgrant> Or someone has
<mgz> always said no to requests like this, but we did make an exception for one of our core guys because no one could remember his account name wasn't the same as his irc nick
<mgz> someone not me
<mgz> curtis it seems.
<mgz> so, I guess I just rename the current user then rename the usurper?
<mgz> anything else?
<wgrant> Nope.
<wgrant> Be wary of PPAs on the origin user, though
<wgrant> Well, on either user
<wgrant> You can't rename if there are undeleted PPAs.
<mgz> will fortunately not an issue here.
<mgz> how do we determine the virtue of a request for more PPA space? the wiki tells them to ask, but not to justify.
<mgz> what the hell is +hwdb and who owns it? doesn't friendly supercede it?
<bdrung> sinzui: why is bug #1033446 a bug in launchpadlib? even visiting https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches leads to an OOPS
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1033446 in launchpadlib "TypeError: __init__() takes at least 4 non-keyword arguments (3 given)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033446
<sinzui> bdrung: Maybe I was wrong.
<bdrung> sinzui: it is definitively a server side issue.
<wgrant> bdrung: That's a pretty big "even", and it's unrelated to the merge proposal issue, which is unrelated to the launchpadlib crash
<sinzui> the oops error is about a branch not being in a collection, KeyError. The traceback in the bug shows that a launchapdlib issue and I was confused
<wgrant> There's bug #1031764
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1031764 in Launchpad itself "timeout on code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031764
<wgrant> And bug #1029642
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1029642 in Launchpad itself "ScopedCollection:CollectionResource:#branch_merge_proposal-page-resource (landing candidates) dying from late evaluation of security rules" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029642
<wgrant> About the two unrelated timeouts that that bug talks about as being one, even though they're not related except that they're Launchpad code pages.
<wgrant> And the launchpadlib interface change is old and not really a bug.
<wgrant> It's undesirable, but that change was made a long time ago
<wgrant> Maverick or early Natty
<wgrant> So, it's not clear which of those three unrelated bugs was intended to be reassigned to Launchpad.
<Elv1313> Hi, I build a (qt/kde) package on launchpad and it segfault when opening the config dialog. I tried on 3 computers with 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 and it happen on all of them. However, if I use dpkg-build to build the code, then there is no problem and it work proprely. Any idea?
<Lasall> Elv1313: I can't help you but can you point to your package?
<Elv1313> sflphone-client-kde
<Elv1313> ~savoirfairelinux nightly ppa
<phillw> Hi, i'm already logged on into lp, but it is refusing my connection to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship stating my password is wrong?
<NCommander> Hey all, so when building a package in a PPA, is it running only as an unprivilleged user with fakeroot or is there actual root privilleges during a build?
<geser> NCommander: as even the official buildds use fakeroot, I doubt PPAs are different there
<NCommander> geser: figured as much.
<NCommander> I've got a workaround to deal with what I'm done so it isn't a huge issue, but fakeroot tripped me up
#launchpad 2012-08-08
<wgrant> NCommander: What's this ubuntu-livecd-image thing in your PPA that's producing very large broken d-i tarballs?
<svuorela> hi peoples. anyone from the admin end of lunchpad.net?  I don't get the email with the confirmation code?
<mgz> after signing up?
<mgz> what username did you use?
<svuorela> I tried signing up as sune@vuorela.dk
<mgz> svuorela: you probably want to report the issue via https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<svuorela> ok.
<mgz> svuorela: looking at <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/No_Confirm_Email> it seems you can use 'reset password' there to send the email again
<Diziet> Hi.  I was wondering if Gema Gomez was likely to be about.  I wanted to chat about some of the automatic Xen testing we're doing.  Lars Kurth has been trying to introduce us...
<jpds> Diziet: #ubuntu-devel / gema.
<Diziet> Ta.
<NCommander> wgrant: its an attempt to try and build live images in a PPA vs. the current infrastructure. I wanted to use the raw-installer type so its easy to download, but they seem to have not published. Was going to give up and build debs instead
<unit3> Hi all.
<unit3> Let's say I uploaded some sources for a PPA to see if they'd build. Let's also say that they didn't, I saw what the build error was, have corrected my source files, and attempted to re-upload... but was blocked, because launchpad says the files already exist and my new files are different.
<unit3> How do I remove the old files from my PPA upload so that it'll take the new files?
<unit3> I've tried to sftp in and remove the files, but even though the rm command returns "ok", it doesn't seem to actually work.
<maxb> Don't remove the old ones, just increment the version
<maxb> You cannot edit PPAs at all over SFTP
<unit3> so basically if an upload screws up or is done incorrectly, you just have to increment versions and start over? what a weird way to do things.
<unit3> Alright, I'll give it a shot, thanks.
#launchpad 2012-08-09
<NCommander> wgrant: ping?
<wgrant> NCommander: Hi
<NCommander> wgrant: so I was trying to use the raw-installer custom upload to publish squashfs into installer-arch into the dist folder
<NCommander> Obviously it didn't work, and since you've noticed it, I suspect I broke something else in LP
<wgrant> Yaeh
<wgrant> If you're going to commit such evil, perhaps give us a headsup first :)
<wgrant> raw-installer is barely tested to work in PPAs at all, let alone at that scale.
 * NCommander gulps
<NCommander> What did I hose >.>;
<NCommander> (raw-installer generally works with d-i, guess I broke the world somewhat more)
<wgrant> NCommander: https://oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-8a6501691b7c6ada250ac4ab32b1ee69
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=8a6501691b7c6ada250ac4ab32b1ee69
<wgrant> NCommander: I'm not quite sure why it's crashing like that, but it's probably something evil in your tarball
<NCommander> wgrant: oh, that was the first one
<NCommander> The code is hardcoded to attempt to try and extract installer-$ARCH
<NCommander> FIrst attempt had livecd-$ARCH, and I thought it merely published nothing
<NCommander> THe second attempt had the folder right, and then nothing showed up so I ran away quickly :-)
 * NCommander decides it *might* be easier to setup a local LP instance to test and abuse this less I bring the wrath of the Soyuz devs upon me
<StevenK> NCommander: All three Soyuz devs share a timezone now, too ....
<NCommander> but fortunately, there an ocean away from me; gives me plenty of time to hide :-)
<bigjools>  =:o
<NCommander> *their
<NCommander> Might be easier to simply implement a new custom upload type but I think it might cause someone to maul me
<StevenK> NCommander: Still in AKL?
<NCommander> Migrated back to OR after a check engine light and other concerns forced me to call it quits
 * NCommander did accomplish everything on the TODO list except the Dempster Highway
<NCommander> more annoyingly, the error codes cleared themselves once I was about halfway back to Oregon, but I have that nasty feeling I'm looking at transmission failure sooner rather than later
 * StevenK rejects NCommander's uploads with prejudice.
<StevenK> NCommander: What do you drive?
 * NCommander hasn't uploaded anything to the archive in awhile
<NCommander> StevenK: 2007 Hyundai Tucson
<NCommander> 2WD, but it gets excellent mileage and is decent on washboard roads (and arctic tundra)
<StevenK> NCommander: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subaru_Legacy_%28fifth_generation%29 is what Sarah and I drive.
<NCommander> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Tucson - me
<StevenK> Yeah, I found that already
<NCommander> Hilariously, in NYC, when I park the damn thing, I get the compact discount, and the SUV surcharge
<StevenK> NCommander: Your PPA uploads are what I rejected.
<NCommander> Wait, what?
<NCommander> What queue did they end up in?
<StevenK> ACCEPTED
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> I *really* broke LP
<StevenK> PPA uploads are automatically accepted
<wgrant> And crashing doesn't autoreject
<wgrant> Since it usually indicates an LP bug.
<StevenK> Right
<NCommander> So LP got stuck in an infinite loop?
<StevenK> It will try and process the queue, hit your upload, crash and die.
<wgrant> It tried to reprocess them a couple of hundred times yesterday
<wgrant> Just makes things a bit slower.
<StevenK> Oh, that's right, it will just skip your PPA
<StevenK> NCommander: Auto or manual?
<NCommander> auto unfortunately
<StevenK> Hah
<NCommander> Parents wouldn't co-sign the loan unless it was something they could drive
<StevenK> NCommander: Said Legacy (which is sold in .au as 'Liberty') is 6 speed manual 4WD
<NCommander> Bah
<NCommander> Damn you and your stickshift
<ScottK> Wait.
<StevenK> NCommander: If you tried to drive it, you'd end up banging your hand into the door handle from muscle memory
<ScottK> You took and automatic to Alaska?
<NCommander> ScottK: semi-automatic
<StevenK> ScottK: He's brave and/or stupid.
<NCommander> P-R-N-D-1-2-3-4
<NCommander> (with 1-4 being sequential)
<NCommander> so I can gear down/up like a stick but no clutch :-/
<ScottK> That's an automatic.
<NCommander> http://goo.gl/maps/m2YDl - (route I drove going up)
<StevenK> "This route crosses through Canada."
<StevenK> Hahaa
<StevenK> You pretty much have no choice, though?
<ScottK> It's that or a boat.
<StevenK> Right
<StevenK> No so much fun driving on a boat
<bigjools> that's a long way
<ScottK> Depends on how big it is and how many people are walking around on the vehicle deck.
<NCommander> THere is the Alaska Martime System from Bellingham, WA to southern Alaska
<NCommander> But the prices make an international business class fair look cheap
<NCommander> wgrant: honest opinion, if I wanted to build livefs's on the buildds would you say the 'raw-installer' custom upload is approiate, or I should create a new one (or some pre-existing one somewhere)? (I think raw-installer does some managing of the "current" directory in installer-*)
<wgrant> NCommander: I'd create a new one. Do they even need to be published to the archive?
<NCommander> wgrant: I was thinking a PPA would do the trick
<wgrant> NCommander: I'd go with something like translations-static, where you pull the files down through the API
<NCommander> wgrant: infinity was working on modifying LP that buildd-* could accept a job from ubuntu-cdimage, but my mental thought was it isn't hard to generate it via PPA. I did need a little bit of voodoo though to get livecd.sh to run in a PPA
 * NCommander was trying to figure out a proof of concept before I broke the world
<ScottK> Interesting concept of time you have.
<ScottK> "Before"
<NCommander> then when we need to respin a squashfs, nusaken can generate the stub source package, fire it into a PPA, and poke liblaunchpad to see "has it built yet?" then download
<StevenK> ScottK: NCommander saying he broke the world was a common occurance on the Ubuntu Mobile weekly calls.
<ScottK> You'd think he'd have learned by now.
 * NCommander upgraded from breaking the world to merely breaking davidm
<StevenK> NCommander: ITYM nusakan
<NCommander> but, just for the record, you guys suck :-P
<ScottK> NCommander: We aren't the one that drove to Alaska with an automatic transmission.
<NCommander> eh, that's not the crazist thing I ever did
<ScottK> Color me not surprised.
 * NCommander only notes now that he's digging himself deeper
<StevenK> NCommander: Dig up, stupid.
<ScottK> Or at the very least stop.
<NCommander> WIth friends like you, who the heck needs enemies :-P
 * ScottK misread that last word at first and thougth things had taken a seriously weird turn.
 * NCommander doesn't want to know what ScottK read
<ScottK> For once, you're right.
<bigjools> haha
<StevenK> I can guess, and I don't like it.
<bigjools> ok, how do I get vi in busybox
<NCommander> bigjools: its a compile time option
<bigjools> arse
<NCommander> bigjools: its possible its there but no symlink
<bigjools> doesn't help with my current busybox shell then!
<NCommander> try busybox vi
<bigjools> applet not found
<NCommander> I believe ed is standard in busybox though
<bigjools> not in this one!
<NCommander> bigjools: what are you trying to fix?
 * NCommander *might* have a statically linked busybox handy
<bigjools> I am booting off a usb stick so I can edit the password file a box
<bigjools> on a*
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> That's easier
<NCommander> chroot *mnt directory* /bin/bash
<NCommander> export TERM=vt100
<NCommander> nano /etc/passwd
<bigjools> I wonder if in-target will work
<wgrant> bigjools: Why not just use GRUB to do that?
<wgrant> This isn't Windows :)
 * NCommander rather do it from an EFI shell :-P
<bigjools> that assumes that I can get into grub
<bigjools> got away with no editor
<NCommander> is the file malformed or just forgotten password?
<bigjools> chroot did it, why did I not do that earlier when I thought of it ...
<bigjools> it's a maas-installed juju node where something went wrong in cloud-init
<bigjools> thx for tip NCommander
 * NCommander would hope that a juju wouldn't bring pain and destruction to innocent installation
<NCommander> ^s
<ScottK> Interesting theory.
<bigjools> well it's supposed to add an ssh key... but failed
<NCommander> .... How do you go from add an ssh key to OMG BROKEN /etc/passwd O_O;
<bigjools> it's not broken
<cody-somerville> Why do you want to upload the squashfs to an archive instead of to the librarian?
<bigjools> I am addingt a password
<bigjools> so I can ssh in
 * cody-somerville is still baffled that you guys want to use launchpad buildds instead of using openstack cloud + juju or whatever.
<NCommander> cody-somerville: mostly because I didn't consider uploading to librarian.
<NCommander> cody-somerville: generally speaking, I rather used tried and tested tools for critical infrastructure until they've had some time to bake :-)
<NCommander> Also, openstack is very x86 only ATM
<cody-somerville> I'm not sure how the new code you're writing to add support for this in Launchpad is tried and tested vs. OpenStack
<cody-somerville> and IIUC, Linaro 'cross-builds' their ARM images on x86 (but I might be mistaken on that)
<cody-somerville> Plus, there is also MAAS.
<NCommander> cody-somerville: only new code I'm writing is a publishing method into Launchpad. In addition, I don't want to spawn multiple sets of infrastructure we have to maintain
<cody-somerville> lol. Tell me about it. If you guys do implement this, I'm going to have to add support to Offspring to be able to use the launchpad buildd farm
<cody-somerville> not looking forward to that
<NCommander> As it stands we have to maintain a seperate set of buildds for live images, and another (much larger) set for package builds. OpenStack doesn't really solve the problem I want to solve
<cody-somerville> That's a fair point.
<NCommander> In addition, then the machiens used for liveFS builds can migrate into the builder pool, and add more ARM and PowerPC hardware
<bigjools> of course it helps if I didn't try and ssh into the BMC
<NCommander> cody-somerville: actually, I don't want to publish to librarian. Being able to simply wget squashfs's makes life easier when I'm tinkering with a local CD image build vs. having to deal with launchpadlib
<cody-somerville> Files in the librarian are wgetable
 * NCommander has found that while its generally trivial to put something in librarian, it was my experience that getting things out are more difficult
<NCommander> cody-somerville: yes, on some impossible-to-remember URL which changes each time a new file is uploaded
<cody-somerville> you don't want a unique filename for each squashfs build you do?
<NCommander> We don't currently do it. SUppose if I'm already burning the existing livecd code to the ground, might as well implement it in a slightly smarter manner
<NCommander> other thing I need to figure out if is there is a saner way to actually get the correct privelleges to call livecd.sh (it doesn't like fakeroot :-))
<StevenK> NCommander: If you have the LFA, it's pretty easy. :-)
<NCommander> LFA?
<StevenK> LibraryFileAlias
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> I meant on the buildds themselves
 * NCommander was not happy with his workaround to make livecd.sh go
<NCommander> s/was/is/g
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I was wondering if anyone was looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1031764 right now
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1031764 in Launchpad itself "timeout on code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> dholbach: Bug #1029642 is probably the one you actually care about
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1029642 in Launchpad itself "ScopedCollection:CollectionResource:#branch_merge_proposal-page-resource (landing candidates) dying from late evaluation of security rules" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029642
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> wgrant, so is this a problem somewhere else as well? or just in the ~ubuntu-branches MP list?
<wgrant> dholbach: It's slow globally, but has only significant affected ~ubuntu-branches and a U1 thing, from what I've seen.
<dholbach> ok, that's good to know - thanks a bunch
<wgrant> It will hopefully be fixed soon.
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
<vila> weird issue with packages copied from one ppa to another: the target ppa was empty to start with and after the copy there is no Release.gpg in the target ppa
<vila> known issue ? Should I file a bug ?
<jonrafkind> I am trying to add a .desktop file to an existing package (that I didn't originally make). It uses cdbs in the rules file. I tried just putting blah.desktop in the debian/ directory but that wasn't enough. How can I make sure the .desktop file gets installed with the package?
<george_e> I know this is an odd question but... when creating a recipe, can I omit the base branch and _just_ have two nested branches?
<george_e> Is that even possible?
<dobey> george_e: you can't nest a branch if you don't have something to nest it into
<dobey> why would you want to do that anyway?
<george_e> Well... I have one nested branch for the Debian packaging.
<george_e> ...and I was wondering if the code could be nested in a directory as well.
<george_e> So the uploaded .tar.gz would look something like this: ./debian ./the_code
<george_e> The Debian packaging would be aware that the code is in a separate directory.
<george_e> I guess it does sound a little strange. I'll explain a little further:
<george_e> So I've got some Debian packaging that generates two binary packages - and each needs a separate source tree.
<dobey> no, that's really not how you should handle the packaging. the debian/ dir should be nested under the top level dir of the source tree
<dobey> why are you building two different sources in the same packaging?
<haseeb> hi i am getting the following http://pastebin.com/p9AXugEq
<haseeb> config file http://pastebin.com/rrsEEmMC
<dobey> haseeb: has nothing to do with launchpad or bzr really, but it is a general ssh issue. you need to fix the file permissions on ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/config
<dobey> and your config is wrong; you'd need "Host bazaar.launchpad.net" and you can omit the "HostName" under that. also you don't need configure ssh to configure your lp hostname for bzr; you should do "bzr lp-login" instead
<haseeb> ok
<haseeb> dobey,  same error
<dobey> you still need to fix the file permissions on them then
<dobey> or just delete it if that's the only thing in the .ssh/config file
<george_e> dobey: Sorry, I was away for a few minutes there. I'm not really building two source packages - since the source tree is identical in both cases (I'm nesting the same branch in two places). The reason I'm doing this is because I'm building the library for two architectures.
<george_e> Note that this is NOT the same as specifying Architecture: Any in the debian/control file.
<george_e> ...because I am not building Linux / Unix binaries.
<dobey> what are you trying to do exactly?
<george_e> I am using Mingw-w64 to build Windows binaries.
<george_e> (Sorry if this really is confusing.)
<dobey> you probably don't want to use launchpad recipes to do that
<george_e> So my plan was to have the Debian directory and two identical source trees.
<dobey> or debian packaging
<george_e> One for 32-bit Windows and one for 64-bit.
<george_e> dobey: I do - because the files are used for cross-compiling.
<george_e> I'm not building _executables_.
<george_e> I'm building the .lib / .a files that the executables use.
<dobey> launchpad recipes are for building debian packages for use on Ubuntu via a PPA
<george_e> Exactly.
<george_e> That's what I'm doing.
<dobey> Windows is not Ubuntu and doesn't use PPAs
<george_e> The packages contain files that go in /usr/i686... and /usr/x86_64.
<george_e> dobey: Other distros do this. Example: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3?stat=26&dist=84&size=46569&name=mingw64-zlib-static-1.2.5-10.fc17.noarch.rpm
<george_e> Those packages just contain the files that Mingw-w64 produces.
<george_e> I'm not trying to stuff Windows applications into a Debian package.
<george_e> These packages are just the development files that are used to produce them.
<dobey> and mingw-w64 builds win64 binaries on i386 ubuntu?
<george_e> Yes.
<george_e> That's why the packages produced are architecture-independent.
<george_e> The Mingw-w64 compiler can produce 32 and 64-bit Windows executables from both a 32 and 64-bit Ubuntu installation.
<dobey> well, you don't need multiple source trees and everything nested separately
<dobey> you need a more complex deiban/rules file
<george_e> What else can I do?
<george_e> dobey: Ah, okay.
<george_e> How would that work?
<dobey> in much the same way that some C extensions to Python are built for multiple python versions, for example
<george_e> Would you like to see what I have so far?
<george_e> I have a branch on LP.
<dobey> or make your packaging branch the main tree, and nest everything else
<dobey> depending on how the thing you're building actually configures/builds itself
<george_e> Currently, the debian/rules here only builds for 32-bit Windows - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/win-cross/zlib-debian/files
<george_e> dobey: That was something I had considered (making the Debian branch the main one).
<dobey> i'm not sure exactly how to do what you want, but something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/dirspec/packaging-dailies/view/head:/rules (how python3 and python2.7 packages are built from same source), might work for you
<george_e> dobey: Okay, thanks. I have done some packaging before for Python modules that generate both Py2k and Py3k packages.
<george_e> ...so hopefully something like that will work.
<george_e> Maybe the Makefile will let me specify a directory for object / binary files.
<dobey> george_e: it doesn't matter really, since install for one should get called before building the other anyway
<dobey> george_e: unless you want to fix it to allow building both at the same time
<george_e> Ah, so then I just need to run 'make clean' between the two then?
<george_e> I guess I need to read up more on how dh_build works.
<dobey> well, dh_auto_clean should be getting run between each build, yes
<dobey> so you can use override_dh_auto_clean to remove any extra files you need to remove, as is done in that py3k example i showed
<george_e> Right.
<george_e> One last question... I assume override_dh_auto_build will be called once for each package.
<george_e> How do I know which one is getting built?
<dobey> i'm not sure. i don't think dh provides any magic for it automatically, so you'll probably have to do some extra stuff to tell it which one to build
<george_e> Thanks for helping me out.
<svuorela> so. I can't create a account (I don't receive any emails, my mailserver isn't contacted), when using the 'forgot password' functionality I end up with a OOPS ID and something wrong. When trying to use the SSO support they are amazingly unhelpful. What does one do?
<lifeless> svuorela: SSO support is where you need to go; have you used their email support system or web form or IRC ?
<svuorela> lifeless: the web form
<lifeless> svuorela: I suggest you try #canonical-isd on this IRC server
<lifeless> svuorela: but first
<lifeless> what URL are you using that has the 'forgot password' functionality on it.
<svuorela> https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<svuorela> lifeless: when is a appropriate timezone for heading into #canonical-isd ?
<lifeless> now
<lifeless> svuorela: thats definitely an ISD managed url, sorry!
#launchpad 2012-08-10
<maxb> Please could a member of ~launchpad unsubscribe ~registry from https://bugs.launchpad.net/pld-linux/+subscriptions ? thanks
<wgrant> maxb: Done.
<maxb> thanks
<benniebunnie> hello
<benniebunnie> I do not get a confirmation mail for my new email adress
<benniebunnie> will be activated for your account when you follow the instructions that were sent to <mail>.
<benniebunnie> If you did not make this change, please open a new Question on Launchpad <mailn> or visit #launchpad in IRC at freenode to alert staff of the issue.
<benniebunnie> there is no link for confirming
<stokachu> hi im trying to link a related branch to abug and im getting an OOPS OOPS-144e252a94ba12fd4ea1e107437ff593
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=144e252a94ba12fd4ea1e107437ff593
<stokachu> hmm that link doesn't seem to find the error
<stokachu> looks like it fixed itself
<dobey> i wish the 'link a branch/bug' stuff on the web ui would be more strict about who it allowed to do so
<stokachu> dobey: is there a lot of non relevant branches linked to bugs though?
<dobey> stokachu: i don't know, but there is no way to verify if it is valid or not. bzr commit --fixes means the person who made the commit, set that value, and it means it's more verifiable, and it also means the data is in the branch, rather than just in a db on the site; so you can view the info from within bzr directly
<stokachu> dobey: ah ok, ill keep that command in mind during my MP's
<dobey> bzr commit --fixes=lp:$BUGNO
<stokachu> dobey: ack
<thomi> When I resubmit a MP launchpad wipes the "commit message" field - is that intentional? Often I want to resubmit the MP and keep the same commit message (most often I forgot to set the prerequisite branch)
<jelmer> hi thomi
<thomi> Hi
<jelmer> thomi: I can't think of a reason why it would be doing that, so I don't think it's intentional.
<thomi> hmmm, OK. I think it happens 100% of the itme. Let me just check..
<thomi> jelmer: yep, happens every time
<thomi> jelmer: the "resubmit MP" page doesn't have a spot to edit the commit message - maybe that's why it gets wiped
#launchpad 2012-08-11
<izidor> all: hi, what does it mean when import branch has only "Partial success" ?
<izidor> My branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~gtg/gtg/liblarch
<izidor> I don't see any error in logs but the latest revision is not fetched
<maxb> izidor: It means the importer made progress but stopped after importing a defined number of revisions, and will reschedule another run to make more progress / complete the import. Which is seems to have now done
<ESphynx> hey guys... how does the branch= work for the git import?
<ESphynx> bzrlib.plugins.git.errors.NoSuchRef: The ref refs/heads/dev. was not found in the repository at git://github.com/ecere/sdk.git,branch=dev..
<maxb> Looks like you've got an extra . character in there
<Logan_> Can somebody please remove the upstream link from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl ?
<Logan_> It is linked to an incorrect project.
<maxb> Done
<Logan_> Thanks. :)
 * Logan_ wishes Launchpad would track GitHub bugs.
<ESphynx> maxb: For example the other branch (which does work) https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/ecere/ppaPrecise
<ESphynx> display exactly the same :P
<maxb> I don't know how that one's working. You do have an extra '.' in there
<ESphynx> maxb: I never wrote those . I swear!!
<ESphynx> maxb: I'll delete the dev branch and do it over again..
<ESphynx> it's annoying, the recipes will get deleted too?
<maxb> Don't delete it, I'll change the url
<ESphynx> oops |
<ESphynx> :| too late
<ESphynx> I hate how you can't 'edit' the git import path...
<ajf_> I deleted a ppa once, then regretted it because you're unable to create a new one with the same url (which was the project name)
<ajf_> I guess it makes sense for other users to not be allowed to "take over" PPAs, but not the user of the old one
<maxb> Yeah, for git imports editing the url could probably be allowed
<ESphynx> that'd be nice :)
<maxb> There are interesting issues in the implementations of some of the other import types, though
<ESphynx> maxb: So I recreated it...
<ESphynx> This branch is an import of the HEAD branch of the Git repository at git://github.com/ecere/sdk.git,branch=dev.
<maxb> Hmm, so those ppa imports of yours with the extra dots in them seem to have imported master
<ESphynx> is that correct / different ?
<ESphynx> why the heck are there . there anyways
<ESphynx> Oh they did??
 * maxb has a go at reconfiguring them
<ESphynx> thanks man.
<ESphynx> Yeah. death to the dots man.
<ESphynx> having the URL on its own line and the . in the same font
<ESphynx> is very confusing
<ESphynx> (and the git import editbox should error on an invalid path ;| especially since you can't edit it later... ANd you have to delete associated recipes :P)
<maxb> jelmer: Around, perchance?
<ESphynx> branch=refs/heads/ppa/oneiric ?
<maxb> Hmm, neither ,branch=ppa/oneiric nor ,branch=refs/heads/ppa/oneiric seems to have resulted in LP importing something other than master
<ESphynx> that is annoying
<ESphynx> doesn't support the branches with / in them?
<maxb> I guess we'll see what happens with dev
<ESphynx> my feeling is it's the /
<ESphynx> that's why it didn't err on the ..
<ESphynx> I had branch=debian before and that worked fine
<ESphynx> Is there a quick fix for this, or should I rename my branches ppaOneiric ?
 * maxb thankful for the 'Import now' button
<maxb> Ah, there we go
<maxb> ,branch=ppa%2foneiric
<ESphynx> ah, nice :)
<ESphynx> thanks
<ESphynx> are you able to fix them up? :)
<ESphynx> seems like you have some editing controls I don't have :P
<maxb> Yeah, I'm a member of ~vcs-imports
<ESphynx> ah nice :) many thanks vcs-importer =)
<maxb> OK, they're all good now
<ESphynx> thanks man :)
<ESphynx> Now I'm curious to see if these will build :) I added the libffi dependency...
<ESphynx> also first time I'm trying on Quantal :)
<ESphynx> what's the animal btw? ;)
<ESphynx> Quetzal!
<ESphynx> is that related to Quetzalcoalt ?
<ESphynx> Quetzalcoatl*
<ESphynx> cute little bird
<ESphynx> fitting name for the last release of this cycle of the Mayan calendar!
<ESphynx> ok I fixed the recipes :)
<ESphynx> Missing build dependencies: lib32ffi-dev :S
<maxb> lib32? really?
<ESphynx> yeah I dunno what's up with that... yeah my package still builds only as 32 bit even on 64 bit machines...
<ESphynx> and ffi is architecture specific...
<ESphynx> I dunno if I should say lib32ffi5 instead?
<maxb> Not if you want to link against it
<maxb> Got a link to the failed build?
<ESphynx> sure
<ESphynx> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112505268/buildlog.txt.gz
<ESphynx> Natty/Lucid says Dependency Wait: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112517064/buildlog.txt.gz
<jelmer> hi maxb, ESphynx
<jelmer> ESphynx: if you use a forward slash you need to URL encode it
<jelmer> ESphynx: there is branch=foo%2Fbar or ref=refs%2Fheads%2Ffoo%2Fbar
<ESphynx> jelmer: Hi :) yes that seems to be what maxb found out :)
<ESphynx> he fixed them :)
<ESphynx> maxb: Did you find anything there? :| I'm really puzzled what dependency I should list
<maxb> ESphynx: So, the quantal failure suggests there was no debian/changelog present after the recipe had been performed
<ESphynx> maxb: hmm somethign wrong
<maxb> ESphynx: Meanwhile that natty build is executing in an i386 environment, so of course there's no lib32ffi-dev in existence; libffi-dev is 32-bit anywa
<ESphynx> maxb: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112517040/buildlog.txt.gz
<maxb> Again, in that one, no lib32ffi-dev, except it then went on to fail in a particularly obscure way
<ESphynx> should I say: lib32ffi-dev [amd64] ?
<maxb> yes
<ESphynx> There's libffi6 also :|
<ESphynx> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112525179/buildlog.txt.gz -- wth happened there? it's using a super old version name?
<ESphynx> ecere-0.44pre15prep5amd64 -- where did that come from?
<ESphynx> I guess that's the {debupstream}-0~{revno} ?
<ESphynx> changelog :|
<ESphynx> (0.44.01-0~766~precise1) is earlier than the previous one (0.44.01) ?
<wgrant> ESphynx: Yes.
<wgrant> ESphynx: ~ is less than everything -- including nothing at all.
<ESphynx> wgrant: i do'nt understand why I'm getting these errors now :|
<ESphynx> I just set my changelog version to be that...
<ESphynx> ah I had {time}-0~{revno} before
<wgrant> INFO ecere_0.44.01-0~766~precise1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.44.01-0~766~precise1 <= 201204161936-0~580~precise1
<ESphynx> If I go back to {time}-0~{revno} it should be good?
<wgrant> Well, having a pure time-based version when there are real release version numbers is pretty strange.
<wgrant> If the PPA has few users, it might best to just pretend the {time}-based package versions never happened. Delete them and rerun the recipe.
<ESphynx> well there has only been one release...
<wgrant> But anyone who has the package installed would need to manually remove and reinstall it in order to get upgrades.
<ESphynx> and they are daily build PPAs
<ESphynx> and releases are sparse
#launchpad 2012-08-12
<ESphynx> OH! :) awesome! it build :)
<ESphynx> built*
<ESphynx> This is encouraging :) Now I just have to figure out why GCC 4.7 crashes my executables *again* :P
<ESphynx> What does "Build for superseded Source" mean?
<ESphynx> https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/+recipe/ecere-dev-natty -- For Natty it said that , but the exact same source worked fine for Lucid?
<wgrant> ESphynx: It means that it automatically cancelled the build because there was already a newer one pending.
<wgrant> ESphynx: (or because you deleted the source package before the builds started)
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> In this case it's because the daily recipe built a newer version
<wgrant> You probably shouldn't have the daily and dev recipes building into the same series in the same PPA, as they'll overwrite each other
<ESphynx> wgrant: oh they will?
<ESphynx> by 'series', you mean the Ubuntu version?
<ESphynx> can't I call them 'dev' or something?
<ESphynx> I moved them to a different PPA :)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you around?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Hi
<Hobbsee> wgrant: don't worry, managed to get some help from StevenK on what I was looking for
<ori-l> hey, any idea why a package will get stuck in "pending publication" state?
<fAz4> Launchpad.net is not accessible from iran, does anyone knows if canonical follows any US sanctions
<fAz4>  just wanted to make sure if it's due to sanctions or just a technical issue.
#launchpad 2013-08-05
<exarkun> What does this mean, when I push to lp:twisted-buildbot-configuration, bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-92742608:///%2Bbranch/twisted-buildbot-configuration/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<wgrant> exarkun: You're trying to push to a branch that you're not allowed to write to
<wgrant> Check that you own the branch, or that you're in the team that owns it.
<exarkun> Great user experience there.
<exarkun> I am part of the team that owns the project.
<wgrant> But the current trunk branch is owned by the user tom.prince
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~tom.prince/twisted-buildbot-configuration/for-buildbot-0.8.6
<wgrant> "Moved to github"
#launchpad 2013-08-06
<bencer> hi guys. how you can report spam comments on launchpad? i just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/577477/comments/26
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 577477 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm fails to start sitting on plymouth boot" [Low,Fix released]
<cjwatson> bencer: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shadeslayer> hi, I'm getting a OOPS when copying packages
<shadeslayer> OOPS-ac31afe79c02a3124719003e2e838590
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ac31afe79c02a3124719003e2e838590
<shadeslayer> copying the "homerun-kickstarter" source from https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun to https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/enigma-1306-updates/+packages
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^
<cjwatson> There was a previous PackageDiff for that pair of SPRs, with requester==None.  I wonder how that happened ...
<wgrant> cjwatson: PackageDiff.requester used to always be SPR.creator, but that became dangerous when it started being used as Job.requester, which can get emailed on failure
<wgrant> So now it can be None when there is no obvious person to blame for the diff
<wgrant> I thought StevenK checked that nothing actually used requester, but apparently somewhere was missed..
<wgrant> It's odd that that case had no requester, though.
<stub> I'm going to need to make the test runner unset the OS_* openstack environment variables so tests don't attempt to connect to random Swift servers if they happen to be set.
<stub> I'll probably need the same change to 'make run'
<stub> Any other problems I'm going to hit? Or should I not use the standard OS_* environment for Swift configuration and move it somewhere else?
<stub> Dealing with secrets, so best not launchpad.conf I think
<stub> I can put in a flag in the launchpad.conf (or a featureflag if you prefer) to not use Swift at all.
<lifeless> stub: so the OS_* variables are really suited for command line tool usage; most libraries don't use them (because in part of the above, also because setting environment variables on daemon start up is a little icky)
<lifeless> stub: also, ECHANNEL, perhaps #launchpad-dev ? :)
<stub> ECHANNEL
<shadeslayer> wgrant: should I file a bug on launchpad regarding that issue?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It's fixed in trunk. Let me just QA and deploy it.
<shadeslayer> ack, would be super nice to have it deployed :)
<toabctl> how long does it take before a package appears in launchpad when I uploaded a package to my ppa? minutes?hours?
<Ampelbein> toabctl: minutes. You'll get an email when it's processed.
<toabctl> Ampelbein: I'm not sure if I can receive the mail. is there any other method to get the possible reason why an upload fails?
<Ampelbein> toabctl: That I do not know. Is your pgp key imported to launchpad? correct distribution set in debian/changelog? Correct signatures on the source package?
<toabctl> Ampelbein: yes
<wgrant> toabctl: Why can't you receive an email?
<wgrant> toabctl: But you should receive an email within 5 minutes if you signed the package properly.
<wgrant> I'm not seeing any successul or failed uploads to your PPA today.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: fix deployed?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Waiting for the deployment to be kicked off.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<toabctl> wgrant: my ppa?
<wgrant> toabctl: Yes
<toabctl> wgrant: I uploaded to the ~telekomcloud ppa
<toabctl> wgrant: the ppa is called testing
<wgrant> toabctl: 'Signing key C870D1F099D654756D227716767142C5A7C75548 not registered in launchpad.'
<toabctl> wgrant: ~telekomcloud is a team. can a team register a key?
<toabctl> wgrant: forget it. I have to validate the key. missed to validation mail.
<wgrant> toabctl: Only people have keys, not teams. So you'd associate it with your personal account.
<toabctl> wgrant: and the mails for the failure go to my primary email address?
<toabctl> wgrant: or to the address mentioned in debian/changelog?
 * czajkowski peers at wgrant 
<wgrant> toabctl: They'll go to the primary email address of the Launchpad account to which the signing key is registered.
<wgrant> But only if the signing key is known to Launchpad.
<toabctl> wgrant: ah.ok. so without a known signing key, the user doesn't get an email.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> We can't trust Maintainer or Changed-By
<wgrant> So we can't safely email anyone if the signature can't be verified.
<toabctl> wgrant: do you see an upload now?
<wgrant> toabctl: You have mail.
<wgrant> You need to build with debuild -S -sa, not just debuild -S
<toabctl> wgrant: what is -sa for?
<wgrant> toabctl: It includes the orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> In the changes file
<toabctl> wgrant: ok. thanks!
<jf_> Hi, I don't have any access to my proprietary project: https://launchpad.net/iller : the commercial subscription has expired. I bought a new subscription, but can't link it to the project. Could you help me ? Thanks.
<czajkowski> jf_: if you look under https://launchpad.net/~/+vouchers
<czajkowski> you'll see your voucher so you can apply it
<czajkowski> if your project has expired
<czajkowski> you';ll need an admin to make it unexpired in order to apply the voucher
<jf_> czajkowski, and where can I find an admin ?
<czajkowski> jf_: maybe not around at this hour of the day, you'll need to file a answer on lp - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<jf_> czajkowski, ok I'll try, thanks.
<wgrant> jf_: I've revived the project.
<wgrant> You should be able to apply the voucher now.
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That copy should work now.
<shadeslayer> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-89b73987b42084f729cac479dfd3eb62.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<shadeslayer> though I used a script to do it
<jf_> wgrant, it works, many thanks.
<czajkowski> wgrant: thanks :)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-89b73987b42084f729cac479dfd3eb62
<shadeslayer> wgrant: same thing from the webui
<shadeslayer> OOPS-df5803a99f82e519a2d75b6cbc5f28a8 from webui
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-df5803a99f82e519a2d75b6cbc5f28a8
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Missed something. Can you try again now?
<wgrant> Running...
<wgrant> Or another job is :)
<wgrant> It worked.
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np, sorry about the glitch
<shadeslayer> wgrant: did that affect all repos?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It only affected certain packages for which we couldn't determine the uploader when generating the diff. It's a rare situation, and I don't yet know why it affected that particular package.
<wgrant> I worked it out half way through that last sentence, though.
<shadeslayer> recipe builds?
<wgrant> Yup
<shadeslayer> yeah thought so :)
<shadeslayer> I am pretty certain I have copied recipe builds before
<wgrant> It only broke last week
<wgrant> And recipe builds are copied infrequently enough that it's only shown up a few times since then.
<shadeslayer> ah that probably explains why :)
<dobey> how can i get an mbox or maildir or something of a mailing list archive on lp?
<shadeslayer> IIRC you create a team
<shadeslayer> and then you get a mailing list for free?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you want an archive of old posts
<shadeslayer> https://lists.launchpad.net/team_name/ ?
<dobey> yeah, i don't want more mailing lists
<dobey> yes i can see the archive. i don't want to read it on the web. i want to import it into evolution so i can reply to stuff properly
<dobey> typical mailman setups have a "download a tarball of this month" or "download an mbox of this message" thing. lp seems to not expose that
<shadeslayer> ahhh nope, not that I know of
<czajkowski> dobey: nope cant be done, there can be a once off dump if needed
<dobey> can i do it, or does someone with more duck powers than i, have to do it?
<czajkowski> dobey: you'd need to file a lp Q and webops do it for you
<elfy> is there anyone about that could guide me in part of creating a team page - in particular how I can make a NEW team page be owned by  this teamhttps://launchpad.net/~forum-council
<elfy> I need to create a team page similar to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuforums-staff but for a slightly different group of people
<elfy> or do I need to get the communiyt council to do it and make the FC admins
<elfy> thanks
<cjwatson> Creating a team is done here: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<saiarcot895> elfy: I can't guide you here, but I think you have to create a team page from the Launchpad home page with either Moderated or Restricted permissions, and request to be considered as a subteam of the forum-council team
<elfy> cjwatson: yea I know that - there doesn't appear to be anywhere to specify an owner though
<cjwatson> If you own the team you can go to "Change details" on the team page, then "Change owner"
<elfy> cjwatson: aaah - ok :)
<cjwatson> (or https://launchpad.net/~TEAM/+reassign)
<cjwatson> Permissions don't matter
<elfy> so just forge ahead and build it with restricted and then reassign - thanks :)
<cjwatson> Well, not for ownership at any rate
<elfy> this is one of the last bits of the forum saga ...
<elfy> which I will be pleased to see the back off
<elfy> cjwatson: thank you - all done :)
<Uni> so,/2
 * Uni sighs
<Uni> irc is hard
#launchpad 2013-08-07
<b8e5n> Hello
<czajkowski> aloha
<b8e5n> Can someone help me, I am trying to build a package recipes from launchpad, but it crashes. If I build with the same recipe locally it works. It crashes while it's trying to rebuild the Tar.
<b8e5n> here is the crash report: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146919411/buildlog.txt.gz
<b8e5n> is someone available to help me on my problem?
<b8e5n> hello
<b8e5n> may I bother someone for a problem on autobuilding?
<shadeslayer> hey, I seem to have misplaced my yubikey and would like to request a authentication reset
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to do that? ( #is and #isd are pretty empty :S )
<cjwatson> b8e5n: I looked but don't know the answer - I suggest waiting for the Australian developers to be around
<b8e5n> ok, thx cj
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: #canonical-sysadmin might be more useful
<cjwatson> #is is the internal channel
<shadeslayer> ack
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: Or https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad if you can use LP itself
<b8e5n> I am going to give it a try
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ah yes, I can access that
<shadeslayer> so I'll file a question
<wgrant> shadeslayer, cjwatson: LP doesn't do 2FA; that's SSO
<shadeslayer> righty
<shadeslayer> also, I just had a brainfart
<shadeslayer> ah damn
<shadeslayer> won't work
<shadeslayer> I was thinking of resetting 2 factor auth so I can use GAuth
<shadeslayer> but event that requires a verification code
<cjwatson> wgrant: Oh, sorry, I keep getting that wrong
<shadeslayer> wgrant: can you reset it somehow?
<wgrant> I can't, no.
<wgrant> It's not related to LP
<wgrant> You need SSO support or IS
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer tries again to find the yubikey
<wgrant> shadeslayer: You don't have a backup device, or codes on paper?
<shadeslayer> nope, didn't generate them
<shadeslayer> wgrant: well, I sent an email to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#No.2C_I.27m_really_locked_out_of_my_account.__What_should_I_do.3F
<shadeslayer> hopefully they can help
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: for 2FA asking in #canonical-isd is the channel
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: thanks :)
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: np
<shadeslayer> I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#How_is_this_different_than_RSA_SecurID.2C_which_was_compromised_in_2011.3F and it does say it's possible to reset the key if it's compromised
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: it's still no a LP channel issue :)
<shadeslayer> right, I just thought that it went via LP somehow :)
<czajkowski> I know, most people do, due to branding, but it's not
<dmj_nova> how would one enable arm builds for a ppa
<dobey> dmj_nova: see /topic
<dmj_nova> dobey: thanks :P
<thomasberends> I'm trying to translate but I keep getting Timeout errors.
<thomasberends> Anybody have a solution?
<Noskcaj> I get the error "Rejected: Unable to find xfce4-settings_4.11.0.orig.tar.bz2 in upload or distribution. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification." Whenever i try to upload to my PPA. what am i doing wrong?
<Ampelbein> Noskcaj: Use debuild -S -sa to build the source package, that way, the orig tarball is included.
<Noskcaj> Ampelbein, ok, thanks
<Noskcaj> I just had a ppa fail to build from what looks like an sbuild bug. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147024212/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.xfce4-settings_4.11.0-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: That's Xen going insane.  Do you have the +build link?
<cjwatson> found it, https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/packaging/+build/4858749
<cjwatson> (that's always a better form to quote, BTW, because it gives us the link to the build log plus some additional information)
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: being sorted now
#launchpad 2013-08-08
<dmj_nova> is there a way to trigger a build of packages in a ppa?
<dmj_nova> (aside from increasing the version number)
<lifeless> dmj_nova: upload a new package
<dmj_nova> will all rebuild if one new is uploaded?
<geser> what do you mean with "all"?
<cjwatson> You'll get new builds for all architectures, yes
<cjwatson> There's no way to trigger a rebuild for just one architecture at present
<cjwatson> (Well, not while also avoiding the package being potentially garbage-collected for the other architectures)
<shadeslayer> Adityab: get a zenbook
<shadeslayer> erm
<rektide> hello. is there a PPA for this graphite launchpad thing? i'm not sure where i'm suppoesd to look. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphite-carbon/+index
<cjwatson> That indicates that it's in the Ubuntu archive; no need for a PPA
<cjwatson> (assuming you're running >= 12.10)
<cjwatson> I don't think there's anything Launchpad-specific about that package
<cjwatson> If you're running 12.04, you can expand the "Other versions of 'graphite-carbon' in untrusted archives." bit at the bottom and there appear to be several backports floating around
<rektide> thanks cjwatson, apologies for being in the wrong place. thanks again
<rektide> i'm running 12.04 but i don't see any graphite packages listed doing apt-cache search graphite, or apt-cache search carbon
<rektide> oh, i follow, 12.04 is ofc old & needs the backport
<qengho> Hi. I'm writing an exporter for translations in a project to send to Launchpad. Do I need to know what languages LP supports and export empty PO files for those?
#launchpad 2013-08-09
<lorddelta> Just thought you should know, I recently tried to submit a bug, and there's something wrong with your file upload.
<lorddelta> Cannot actually post anything when I try to post a file, not sure why, just thought I'd pipe up.
<lorddelta> I'm using Firefox 23, ubuntu 12.04.2
#launchpad 2013-08-10
<detly> I keep trying to download an orig.tar.gz, but the contents of the file are what I'd expect in a debian.tar.gz
<detly> is the problem mine, or is this a known issue with LP?
<detly> (the file I'm trying to get is https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa/+files/macfanctld_0.6~mactel1ubuntu3~raring1.orig.tar.gz)
<tsimpson> daker: that's just how the package seems to be
 * tsimpson realises the mis-tab
#launchpad 2013-08-11
<Munchor> hi, that list of countries - https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/pt - where does it come from?
<guillaume_> hi everybody
<guillaume_> i have some troubles with bazaar
<guillaume_> i bzr branch lp:openobject-addons/trunk addons
<guillaume_> after complete, i have no folder except .bzr which size more than 600mB
<guillaume_> where are the files downloaded ?
<guillaume_> there is nobody here ?
<wgrant> Munchor: It's manually maintained by the Launchpad team.
<wgrant> guillaume_: What was the output of the bzr branch command?
<Munchor> is it in the source code then wgrant?
<wgrant> Munchor: No, the database. You can request changes at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<Munchor> ty wgrant
<wgrant> Munchor: At least Brazilian Portuguese has a separate language code (pt_BR). I'm not sure about the others.
<Munchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/en
<Munchor> pretty sure there's pt_US and pt_UK and they're both there
<Munchor> s/pt/en
<wgrant> Done
<guillaume_> wgrant: bzr branch lp:openobject-server/trunk server/
<guillaume_> bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: "server/".
<wgrant> guillaume_: That's not the command you mentioned earlier.
<guillaume_> sorry
<wgrant> What was the output of the initial invocation?
<guillaume_> replace openobject-server by openerp-addons
<wgrant> The initial command wouldn't have failed saying that the directory was already a branch.
<guillaume_> Branched 8849 revisions
<wgrant> What does 'bzr info' in the 'addons' directory say?
<guillaume_> http://pastebin.com/k1LJU176
<wgrant> Weird
<wgrant> 'bzr info -v'
<guillaume_> http://pastebin.com/UF4LqDtj
<guillaume_> wtf, with openobject-server/trunk it's working but with openobject-addons/trunk and openerp-web/trunk, it is not working
<wgrant> branching openobject-addons/trunk didn't create a working tree. 'bzr checkout' in the addons dir will fix it
<guillaume_> the same problem occurs for the 2 last projects
<wgrant> You don't have some strange bzr config that would have prevented it from automatically doing that?
<wgrant> bzr branch will create a working tree by default, unless you're using a treeless repository, which you're not.
<guillaume_> i am on ubuntu 12
<guillaume_> i try
<guillaume_> it's good thank you very much Mr William Grant
<wgrant> Great
<wgrant> Not sure why it didn't work in the first place, but unless there was an error 'bzr checkout' should always fix it
<guillaume_> ok i'll remember that
<Munchor> thanks wgrant
<dmj_nova> any reason why uploading a new version to a ppa might report success, but not show up in the ppa?
<wgrant> dmj_nova: The package wasn't signed properly.
<dmj_nova> wgrant: ah right, launchpad probably checks the signiture against your account keys
<wgrant> dmj_nova: Right, the changes file has to be signed with an OpenPGP key that's associated with a Launchpad account.
<dmj_nova> ...yep, found the issue
#launchpad 2014-08-04
<Laney> if I don't see a series when nominating a bug, does that mean that it was previosuly nominated and the task removed?
<Laney> oh wait, never mind, it had a pending nomination
<wgrant> /i/win 63
<effting> Does anyone know if it is possible to have Apport bug reporting enabled for a private PPA in launchpad?
<wgrant> effting: PPAs themselves can't have bugs, but AIUI packages can ship a file which tells apport to report bugs against a project instead of an Ubuntu package.
<elacheche> Hey!! Am one of 4 administrators in a LP group.. The owner of the group is no longer reachable and his account was expired.. How can I set a new owner for the group..
<wgrant> elacheche: File a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<elacheche> Thx wgrant
<dpm> wgrant, have you had the chance to start the utopic language pack export?
<wgrant> dpm: Ah, no, let me see.
<dpm> ok, thanks
<wgrant> dpm: Running.
<dpm> awesome, thanks wgrant
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> i make some packages, and put the homepage in the control file, but it does not appears in synaptic or software center
<cjohnston> sergio-br2: did you upload the packages to a PPA?
<sergio-br2> yeah
<sergio-br2> https://launchpad.net/~libretro/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<cjohnston> sergio-br2: those won't show up in Software Center (AFAIK).. you would need to add the PPA to your system, update, and then you should see them available to install with apt-get
<sergio-br2> it already in my system
<sergio-br2> after install, i can see the packages in software center. But i want to see the homepage
<sergio-br2> is this right?
<sergio-br2> Homepage: https://code.google.com/p/genplus-gx/
<sergio-br2> I can see the "Visit Homepage" in many packages in ubuntu, but not for my packages
<cjohnston> That sounds correct, I'm not sure the relation for showing up in the software center though..
<sergio-br2> all installed programs appears in software center...
<sergio-br2> so, the problem is this homepage thing
<sergio-br2> is there some config to do in rules?
<cjohnston> I'm not sure.
<sergio-br2> it has problem if it is https instead http ?
<cjohnston> That shouldn't change anything.
<sergio-br2> funny, old packages works this homepage thing. Compat 7. For compat 9, it seems not work
<sergio-br2> and Standards-Version: 3.8.3 --> 3.9.5
<cjwatson> The debhelper compat level has no influence on the handling of the Homepage control field, as far as I know
<cjwatson> And Standards-Version affects nothing except lintian
<sergio-br2> i had a package sometime ago, that I remember that i update something in debian package, and homepage stop working
<sergio-br2> vba-m i think
<yofel> hi, is there a problem with the PPA incoming queue? If I try to upload something it just says "Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):" and then hangs.
<yofel> I was able to upload something to upload.ubuntu.com, so I don't think it's me
<shadeslayer> yofel: I see that too
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^
<yofel> oh well, at least I'm not alone ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's working
<yofel> indeed :)
#launchpad 2014-08-05
<cjwatson> brainwash: bug 1273487 should be fixed now; let us know if there are any regressions from that change
<ubot5> bug 1273487 in launchpad-buildd "daily recipe fails for utf-8 filenames" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273487
<sergio-br2> Make a package at your computer, double click and see if appears the "Developer Web Site". It appears
<sergio-br2> then make a package and send to one PPA, installs it and try to see if there is some Dev Web Site in Sofware Center or Synaptic. It does not appears
<sergio-br2> so, pick this package from the ppa, download it and open with Software Center. Then you will see the Homepage
<sergio-br2> why both apps have this behavior?
<brainwash> cjwatson: yes, it's working now, thanks :)
<cjwatson> Yay
#launchpad 2014-08-06
<meecoder> I am trying to file a bug on launchpad but the page just stays the same when I try to submit it. It seems to reload though.
<meecoder> fixed, sorry
<shadeslayer> anyone mind looking at OOPS-02466d5a9d4f284cde7c706370504fe5 ?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-02466d5a9d4f284cde7c706370504fe5
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970635/
<shadeslayer> script that causes it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970636/
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It's built, so you can't retry it.
<shadeslayer> so something in the API is borking it ?
<shadeslayer> making it think that it's not actually built
<wgrant> shadeslayer: your script is buggy.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: oh?
<wgrant>     for build in source.getBuilds():
<wgrant>         if build.buildstate != "Failed to build":
<wgrant>             if args.forcedepwait and build.buildstate != "Dependency wait":
<wgrant>                 continue
<wgrant> It'll only skip if it's not "Failed to build", and forcedepwait is set, and it's not "Dependency wait"
<shadeslayer> ah
<wgrant> I think you mean 'if build.buildstate != "Dependency wait" or args.forcedepwait:'
<wgrant> Or something like that.
<wgrant> Not quite.
<shadeslayer> well, I think it needs a check to verify if the package has been built
<shadeslayer> after the first if
<cjwatson> There's also build.can_be_retried
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> that looks perfect
<shadeslayer> yep, thx
<sithlord48> does anyone know the status of support for githubs submodules?
<dobey> sithlord48: has nothing to do with github. submodules are not supported in bzr-git currently, no matter what git repository the import is from.
<sithlord48> dobey: yes any idea when bzr-git will support them
<dobey> no
<sithlord48> ok thank you
<shadeslayer> hah, never probably, I've been waiting for that for about 3 years now I think
<shadeslayer> if your history ever had git submodules, you're screwed as well
<dobey> would be better if git just dropped submodules support because it's a horrible thing to do anyway
#launchpad 2014-08-07
<aalex> hello. I upload packages to Launchpad on my PPA, but the package don't show up: https://launchpad.net/~mapmap/+archive/ubuntu/mapmap/+packages
<aalex> Is there a way to verify they have been successfully uploaded? I should just wait, eh?
<cjohnston> aalex: did you receive an email?
<aalex> cjohnston: yes! thank you
<aalex> Now, the files specified in the debian/install file are not found. The file "mapmap" is the binary that should be built by qt4-qmake via CDBS.
<aalex> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181759818/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.mapmap_0.1.1-5~trusty~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aalex> There is also a mapmap.desktop file. (no icon file for now)
<aalex> Here is my current install file: https://github.com/mapmapteam/ubuntu-mapmap/blob/master/debian/mapmap.install
<aalex> How should change it so that it works?
<aalex> debian/tmp/usr/bin/mapmap ?
<aalex> ('cause my `make install` rule doesn't seem to install any file, so maybe my Qt4-qmake packaging is wrong)
<dobey> you should use sbuild or pbuilder to test your builds locally
<aalex> ok
<dobey> you also probably don't need to specify where to install things in the install file intself, but the qmake files should install them when "make install" is run
<aalex> Can someone point me how to create a quilt patch with git-buildpackage? I have to modify some of the upstream files.
<shadeslayer_> aalex: quilt new my_awesome_patch.patch
<shadeslayer_> aalex: quilt edit foo/bar/baz.cpp
<shadeslayer_> should open a editor
<shadeslayer_> hack hack hack
<shadeslayer_> write to file, exit
<aalex> and then quilt refresh
<shadeslayer_> quilt refresh
<shadeslayer_> yep
<shadeslayer_> then quilt pop
<aalex> and then git add these files
<shadeslayer_> yep
<shadeslayer_> sounds like you have a handle on it ;)
<aalex> ahah, I figured it out since I posted that question. :)
<aalex> But thanks for the answer, I lost the page where I found the info.
<shadeslayer_> it's alright
<aalex> I will write a summary in some wiki.
<shadeslayer_> you mean https://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
<shadeslayer_> ;)
<aalex> Yes, almost, I like to put pages under my user name on the debian wiki.
<aalex> AlexandreQuessy
<aalex> https://wiki.debian.org/AlexandreQuessy/GitNotes
<aalex> there https://wiki.debian.org/AlexandreQuessy/GitNotes
<aalex> Do you guys have a default simple .pbuilderrc to suggest me? The ones I found are rather buggy.
<aalex> maybe shadeslayer_ ? :)
<shadeslayer_> aalex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7983766/
<shadeslayer_> is what I use
<shadeslayer_> though needs adjusting
<shadeslayer_> aalex: FWIW #ubuntu-motu might be a better place for packaging questions like these
<shadeslayer_> or #ubuntu-packaging
<aalex> Thank you shadeslayer_ !
<shadeslayer_> yw
#launchpad 2014-08-08
<jhobbs> Hello - a bug i was trying to edit just disappeared
<jhobbs> When I try to use the question feature in launchpad I get an OOPS
<jhobbs> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1351054
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1351054 not found
<jhobbs> mmhmm
<wgrant> You can actually wait for more than five minutes before deciding that nobody is responding.
<wgrant> Did you try to reassing a private/proprietary bug to Ubuntu?
<jhobbs> yes
<jhobbs> i was headed there at least, i didn't think i actually hit submit
<wgrant> Right, that's not going to go well -- Ubuntu doesn't generally use private bugs except for crash and security reports. It's a community-owned project, so there shouldn't be proprietary information in Ubuntu's bugs.
<jhobbs> ok - that makes sense
<jhobbs> I suppose it would have been nice to get a warning or error instead of a disappeared bug though
<jhobbs> is there a way to get it back?
<wgrant> I will recover it soon.
<jhobbs> cool
<cjwatson> It's unfortunate (as I said in person here) that that kind of reassignment doesn't give you an access grant, the way that making a public bug private does.
<dz0ny> hi,anyone around?
<dz0ny> this thing called launchpad is broken, beyond
<dz0ny> do you guys still develop it or??
<cjwatson> It's still actively developed.  I'd suggest being a bit more specific.
<dz0ny> then I found a bug. I've used dput to upload package to ppa, however ppa is still empty
<cjwatson> Did you get an acknowledgement mail?
<dz0ny> no
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<dz0ny> thx
<dz0ny> I didn't import the key...
<wgrant> So broken!
<davmor2> wgrant: man it must be nice to only have breakages like that right ;)
<dpm> wgrant, cjwatson, is there any comment perhaps you guys could add to bug 736005 regarding the hardware upgrades in LP that will potentially mitigate the translation timeouts? Many folks are starting to complain on the translators mailing list
<ubot5> bug 736005 in Launchpad itself "POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736005
<dz0ny> wgrant: well I didn't get the mail
<wgrant> dz0ny: We can't tell who to send an email to if we can't work out who uploaded it.
<wgrant> dpm: I'm afraid we're still waiting on IS to bring up the database servers. I'll comment in the bug.
<dz0ny> wgrant: well .changes file contains mail so ...
<wgrant> dz0ny: But anyone could put your address there and cause us to spam you with endless rejection emails.
<dz0ny> and if you upload to ppa you also now to which ppa was thing uploaded
<cjwatson> dpm: I'll reply.
<wgrant> Sure, but it's totally unauthenticated.
<cjwatson> Oh, wgrant is doing.
<wgrant> I am :)
<dz0ny> enforce login for upload?
<wgrant> dz0ny: That's not really feasible with FTP, as it's unencrypted.
<dz0ny> then enforce sftp :)
<dpm> thanks cjwatson, wgrant
<dz0ny> bye
<jhobbs> wgrant: any idea when you will be able to restore that bug?
<wgrant> jhobbs: Done.
<jhobbs> wgrant: thanks
<shadeslayer_> btw is it possible to get files from this build? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179759073/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-powerpc.kimageformats_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer_> specifically rgb-gimp-2.8.10.psd-expected.data  and rgb-gimp-2.8.10.psd-actual.data
<cjwatson> shadeslayer_: It's not possible to recover any files after a build completes.
<cjwatson> Successfully or otherwise.
<shadeslayer_> cjwatson: what would you recommend? upstream would like to see those files, I reckon I could just cat them
<cjwatson> shadeslayer_: IMO packages should generally arrange to cat detailed test suite logs if the test suite fails.
<cjwatson> shadeslayer_: dh_auto_test even does that automatically for automake projects nowadays.
<cjwatson> So there's certainly precedent.
<shadeslayer_> hm
<shadeslayer_> needs to be extended to cmake thingumns
<cjwatson> Oh, actually, no, that's for config.log on configure failures
<cjwatson> Still, same idea
<cjwatson> override_dh_auto_test:\n\tdh_auto_test || { cat blah; exit 1; }
<cjwatson> or whatever
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<cjwatson> Or have the upstream cmake code do it.  I think what I'm remembering is that automake itself does it sometimes.
<cjwatson> You have to set VERBOSE=1 for that.
<shadeslayer_> I don't think cmake knows about any files that a test will write
<shadeslayer_> at run time
<KNRO> I'm getting Invalid deb-version: {debupstream}+r577.155~ubuntu14.04.1: Invalid version string '{debupstream}+r577.155~ubuntu14.04.1'
<KNRO> anyone knows why {debupstream} isn't being evaluated by launchpad thereby resulting in the above error?
<KNRO> _Anyone_ who has daily packages using debupstream that is building OK?
<jelmer> KNRO: are you using format version 0.4 ?
<KNRO> jemler: I tried 0.3 and 0.4, same result.
<KNRO> it's related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1350430
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350430 in launchpad-buildd "{debupstream} {debversion} not recognised by format 0.4" [Critical,Fix committed]
<KNRO> fix committed, does that mean it's live or not?
<tsimpson> live would be fix released
<KNRO> is there any workaround now? All my daily packages are failing now
<cjwatson> We *think* that {debupstream:packaging} and possibly also {debversion:packaging} will work
<cjwatson> We should be able to get that fix rolled out next week though
<AShortRedhead> Hi, I am wondering if there is anyone here who can help me with a build problem I have been having
<jelmer> KNRO: you need to specify the branch name if the debian/ branch is not in the root branch
<jelmer> what cjwatson said :)
<AShortRedhead> I currently am doing some trusty builds at https://launchpad.net/~sandyd/+archive/ubuntu/openlitespeed/+packages
<AShortRedhead> for some reason, the i386 builds are fine https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181864935/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.openlitespeed_1.3.3-1ubuntu%2Bsandydnet~trusty_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<AShortRedhead> the amd64 builds are failing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181864921/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.openlitespeed_1.3.3-1ubuntu%2Bsandydnet~trusty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<KNRO> jelmer: this is what I use now {debversion}+r{revno}.{revno:packaging}, so debversion IS for the root branch, let me try debversion:packaging
<wgrant>  /bin/mkdir -p '/usr/modules'
<AShortRedhead> for some reason, the amd64 builds are attempting to create files in /usr/modules instead of in
<wgrant> AShortRedhead: Your package is trying to write to somewhere that needs root privileges.
<AShortRedhead> the correct folder
<wgrant> Have you test-built it on amd64 locally?
<AShortRedhead> nope
<wgrant> You'll see the same problem there, so you can debug it.
<AShortRedhead> allright, thanks for the tip!
<jelmer> KNRO: in what branch does your packaging live?
<KNRO> jemler: you can see the recepie here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+recipe/libindi-daily
<KNRO> bzr: ERROR: Invalid deb-version: {debversion:packaging}+r577.155: Invalid version string '{debversion:packaging}+r577.155'
<KNRO> so now {debversion:packaging} is not working as well with 0.4
<cjwatson> It's possible it's not fixable until we roll out.  You could run bzr-builder locally and upload the source package directly to the target PPA in the meantime.
<AShortRedhead> huh
<AShortRedhead> it works locally
<wgrant> AShortRedhead: How are you building it?
<wgrant> It probably only occurs when building only architecture-specific packages.
<wgrant> Build with -B rather than -b
<AShortRedhead> wgrant, would it be possible that after using debuild -S for i386, I would have to re-extract before going to amd64?
<KNRO> cjwatson: I am using bzr dailydeb command now locally and I'm still getting that error. Should I build the latest bzr and bzr-builder for this to work?
<cjwatson> I think so, yes
<cjwatson> Not bzr, just bzr-builder
<jelmer> KNRO: hmm, I'm not sure if this will work with nest-part
<KNRO> jelmer: yeah, I just tried with latest bzr-builder and same error, so I give up
<AShortRedhead> hmm
<AShortRedhead> still no dice
<wgrant> AShortRedhead: You built with -B, not -b, in a clean chroot of the relevant series?
<AShortRedhead> nvm I found the issue, missing a slash
<AShortRedhead> in the build rules
#launchpad 2014-08-10
<codygarver> anyone can tell me why {debversion} is causing me build failures? Invalid deb-version: {debversion}+elementary19~ubuntu0.3.1: Invalid version string '{debversion}+elementary19~ubuntu0.3.1'
<codygarver> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/ubuntu/os-patches/+recipebuild/769078
<cjwatson> codygarver: That's bug 1350430; we plan to roll out fixes in the coming week
<ubot5> bug 1350430 in launchpad-buildd "{debupstream} {debversion} not recognised by format 0.4" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350430
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> Unable to import branch because of limitations in Bazaar.
<sergio-br2> The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<sergio-br2> why launchpad does not simply ignores git submodules?
#launchpad 2015-08-03
<cjwatson> mapreri: I've added quote marks to clarify; the <code /> markup evidently isn't enough
<mapreri> cjwatson: better, yes. thanks!
<Laney> can someone remind me how to get to the BPPH index for a package or what the URL pattern is please?
<wgrant> Laney: Can you explain exactly what you're trying to do?
<wgrant> BPPHs don't themselves have web pages.
<Laney> I want to check on a promotion
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/DISTRO/SERIES/ARCH/BINARY
<wgrant> Perhaps the simplest URL of a non-root object in the entire application.
<Laney> Cheers
<marcoceppi> Can't push to the parent branch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993950/
<cjwatson> marcoceppi: You aren't a member of ~juju-deployers, which owns that branch ...
<cjwatson> So that seems correct.
<marcoceppi> cjwatson: oh, lame
<marcoceppi> thanks
<Ben_1> hi
<Ben_1> is there a way to download the source of mysql from launchpad without using bazaar?
<dobey> apt-get source mysql ?
<Ben_1> mysql 5.1.73 on fedora
<dobey> what are you trying to get exactly? launchpad.net is not the upstream hosting site for mysql. if you want the latest trunk of mysql, you should probably pull it from the upstream location.
<Ben_1> i want the source code of mysql 5.1.73 to build it on fedora
<dobey> then go download it from mysql.com
<dobey> launchpad.net is not the upstream hosting site for mysql
<Ben_1> on mysql.com there is no 5.1.73 source or I can't find it. RPM packages are not available for fedora on mysql.com
<dobey> well it's a very old version, you're probably going to have to dig deeper to find it
<dobey> there is nothing we can do about that here though. you should contact the mysql developers about where to get a specific veresion of their project.
<dobey> maybe try #mysql
<Ben_1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/5.1
<Ben_1> there is the branch and I just want to download the source
<dobey> launchpad.net is just a hosting site. and may have some mirrors of things
<dobey> we do not control whether upstream developers upload tarballs of specific versions to launchpad or not though
<Ben_1> that's not what I thought
<Ben_1> but other hosting pages have functions to zip the source of a specific revision
<Ben_1> s
<Ben_1> I tried to download it with bazaar but just have the invisible .bzr dir not the sourcecode
<dobey> you can download a tarball of a revision from launchpad as well
<Ben_1> that was my question :P
<Ben_1> how? I can't find this function
<dobey> go to the revision and there is a very obvious "download tarball" link
<Ben_1> ok I will try thanks :)
<mark06> cjwatson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin++/trunk/revision/362
<dobey> no context?
<mark06> just feedback/thanks about the mentioned bug, any idea when it can be released?
#launchpad 2015-08-04
<cjwatson> mark06: next deployment, I expect some time this week
<launchgit> hi people,can somebody help with some Git questions?
<cjwatson> launchgit: What's the problem?
<launchgit> is the 'team' functionality adhering only to bazzar, or is it relevant to Git based repositories too?
<cjwatson> launchgit: Most of the Launchpad permission handling is much the same between Bazaar and Git.
<cjwatson> launchgit: So you can certainly have team-owned repositories etc.
<cjwatson> launchgit: After all we clearly need *some* way to define who gets to push to a repository.
<cjwatson> launchgit: So it might as well be basically the same model ...
<launchgit> so how does a team push to a Git repository? does it push to the 'master' branch created by the owner?
<launchgit> i.e what would the actual command be
<cjwatson> launchgit: A team can't push to anything; it is not an actor.  A member of a team can push to a repository owned by the team.
<cjwatson> launchgit: Other than that, in terms of commands and branches, it's the same as a Git repository on any other site.
<cjwatson> launchgit: man git push
<launchgit> and how do you assign a team to a branch? i.e have the owner commit to 'master' and team to 'development'(thank you very much for your really informative answers, by the way)
<cjwatson> launchgit: That is, what branch you push to is entirely up to the options you give to "git push".
<cjwatson> launchgit: That doesn't make sense.
<cjwatson> launchgit: What are you actually trying to do here?
<cjwatson> Like I say, teams don't push things, only individual members of teams do.
<maxb> Perhaps launchgit is wondering if different branches can have different push restrictions?
<cjwatson> Perhaps, but I'd rather get a clear problem statement than guess.
<launchgit> maxb, yes exactly. like, leave the master untouched and assign users to work on another branch
<cjwatson> launchgit: Launchpad doesn't support different access control for individual branches within a repository as yet.  It's on the plan, but not implemented.
<cjwatson> launchgit: So if you want that, you'll need to use multiple repositories with different ownership.
<cjwatson> The plan is something like you'd be able to supply a list of access control rules, each of which would be a wildcard matching against ref paths and a person/team.
<launchgit> so if a team member wants to push, he does the following,or uses his own username git push --set-upstream lp:~<team>/<team>/+git/<name-of-private-repo> master
<cjwatson> They would not use their own username, unless there's also a repository owned by them specifically.
<launchgit> the 'Branch sharing policy'. Setting it to public does it mean that all the public can see and clone but only the team members can create branches and do commits?
<cjwatson> Correct.  (Well, only the team members can push.  Anyone can branch and commit locally.)
<launchgit> nice,thank you so much, cleared up things
<adrien_znc> hi, I'm curious about the status of the git support overall: a few weeks ago it was considered beta, what is the current status?
<cjwatson> adrien_znc: We still have some beta labelling, and there are quite a few more features we think we need to add, but at this point it's pretty stable.
<adrien_znc> ok, thanks :)
<cjwatson> Always tricky to decide what beta vs. stable or whatever actually means :-)
<adrien_znc> hehe, definitely
<adrien_znc> do you have the list of things to add written down somewhere btw?
<cjwatson> We have a task tracker, but I'm afraid it's internal
<adrien_znc> ok :)
<cjwatson> A bunch of things are filed as bugs in Launchpad itself with the 'git' tag, though.
<adrien_znc> well, I think I should just try and see how it goes
<adrien_znc> ah, reminsd me
<adrien_znc> reminds*
<cjwatson> So https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=git is vaguely useful, although the ones before about 1400000 relate to git->bzr imports.
<adrien_znc> the "mingw-w64" name is already taken by the packaging project for it in ubuntu as far as I understand
<adrien_znc> (by xno x)
<adrien_znc> so we were wondering if we could get into it or whether we'd have to take another name on LP
<adrien_znc> but we'll probably see that next month
<adrien_znc> (holidays and CCC this month)
<cjwatson> adrien_znc: You should discuss that with xnox.  Perhaps it would make sense to expand the scope of that project beyond packaging (after all, projects are meant to correspond to upstream projects first and foremost), or perhaps the packaging project can be renamed.
<adrien_znc> cjwatson: yup, definitely something to discuss with xnox :)
<xnox> hm
<xnox> adrien_znc: no, mingw-w64 is foremost an svn -> bzr mirror from sourceforge.
<xnox> adrien_znc: if you want to use it for something else, go ahead, tell me your launchpad id, and I'm happy to add you as owner/admin.
<adrien_znc> ok, I had misunderstood because of the presence of packages (or maybe only sources)
<xnox> adrien_znc: i know that sourceforge is down (still?!)
<xnox> adrien_znc: there are no packages present there.
<adrien_znc> also, it's now git, not svn
<xnox> adrien_znc: there are "links" to ubuntu.
<adrien_znc> SF isn't down but it's a possibility that the project will move away from SF
<xnox> adrien_znc: right, and launchpad also supports git now, but i don't believe there is mirror available from SF -> LP of git
<adrien_znc> (LP fits the technical bill, then it's a matter of people)
<xnox> adrien_znc: but it's git, so one can do push --mirror command
<xnox> adrien_znc: what's your launchpad id?
<adrien_znc> I don't currently have one :P
<xnox> adrien_znc: well.
<xnox> adrien_znc: launchpad bug tracking is amazing & git integration is also very lovely these days. Imho it beats github by miles, for my use cases.
<xnox> can have mailing lists as well.
<adrien_znc> MLs were definitely the main issue
<xnox> there isn't a wiki / formatted docs type of thing. But if one uses github pages, one can e.g. continue to use it.
<adrien_znc> pretty much nothing provides them
<adrien_znc> mingw-w64.org is currently a dokuwiki
<adrien_znc> so it's fine
<xnox> adrien_znc: launchpad has mailing lists on teams. Create as many teams as needed, and they all can have mailing lists.
<adrien_znc> then people need to be spanked over and over so they write /some/ doc (i.e. problem is human more than technical)
<adrien_znc> xnox: on https://launchpad.net/mingw-w64 there is a section "Packages in Distributions"; is it only a set of links to other projects?
<adrien_znc> xnox: also, would you be OK that the mingw-w64 project moves over to the one on LP? (so far it's only a question and no move is planned)
<wgrant> adrien_znc: Right, those are just links to packages in distributions.
<wgrant> They don't mean it's a packaging project, just that it is packaged somewhere.
<adrien_znc> ok :)
<xnox> andi'm fine with it.
<adrien_znc> great :)
<adrien_znc> I'll push that around on the mailing-list but I don't expect a quick change in any case
<mark06> cjwatson: about upload limit, that sounds pretty good, thanks
<mark06> is there any way to upload files in automated way, e.g. rsync?
<mark06> manual upload is a problem for packaging projects such as msys2 or other mingw-w64 distributions
<cjwatson> mark06: You can do it with launchpadlib, e.g. lp-project-upload in the lptools package
<cjwatson> No idea how well it works with ginormous files
<mark06> sounds like a good start, but any way we could use rsync directly?
<cjwatson> mark06: No.
<cjwatson> We don't have anything shaped like an rsync daemon at the other end.
<mark06> ok, I think some scripting can be done with lptools to upload only new files, thanks anyyway
#launchpad 2015-08-05
<darkxst> I have ubuntu-gnome-bugs team set as bug supervisor team for ubuntu-gnome project, however members of this team can't access private bugs in the project, is this intended behavious
<darkxst> I'm pretty certain it did used to work in the past
<cjwatson> darkxst: Check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+sharing
<darkxst> cjwatson, that shows me that user can only see his own private bugs
<darkxst> cjwatson, bruce pieterson is a member of the bug supervisor team, and should be able to see all private bugs?
<darkxst> or are you saying I have to manually set this on each user?
<cjwatson> William might correct me, but I don't think bug supervisor implies sharing private bugs.  But on +sharing you can share all private bugs with that whole team.
<cjwatson> (and private security, I guess)
<darkxst> cjwatson, oh ok
<darkxst> cjwatson, except, teams do seem to appear on the sharing page?
<wgrant> darkxst: As Colin says, bug supvervisors can't implicitly see privatebugs -- they can only set importance etc.
<wgrant> Until 2012 they were subscribed to new private bugs in some configurations, but +sharing replaces that functionality.
<darkxst> wgrant, ok, but is ther some way to set that? given teams don't appear to show on the sharing page
<cjwatson> darkxst: "Share with someone" and then you can pick a team
<darkxst> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> It's a javascript-only operation I think
<cjwatson> So if you have stuff disabled in your browser I guess that might explain why you didn't notice it?
<darkxst> cjwatson, me that won't take ubuntu-gnome-bugs, but it will accept our other teams
<darkxst> s/me/meh/
<cjwatson> darkxst: really?  works for me with a different project on qastaging
<cjwatson> and ubuntu-gnome-bugs is an exclusive team (restricted), so it should work
<darkxst> I cannot add ubuntu-gnome-bugs to ubuntu-gnome sharing page
<cjwatson> screenshot?
<darkxst> cjwatson, it just says "No items matched "ubuntu-gnome-bugs"
<darkxst> I can get a screenshot if you really, but need dinner first
<cjwatson> darkxst: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/ubuntu-gnome-bugs.png
<darkxst> cjwatson, can you try on ubuntu-gnome project? be back in half or so
<cjwatson> Huh, indeed ...
<cjwatson> darkxst: Oh, that's because ubuntu-gnome-bugs already has stuff shared with it
<cjwatson> darkxst: this is all somewhat unhelpful UI, sorry, but if you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+sharing?orderby=&memo=[%22Tariq%22%2C%20%22tariq-abusheikh%22]&start=1275 then search for ubuntu-gnome-bugs and use the + icon there, you should be able to sort it out
<darkxst> cjwatson, ok that should be sorted now, but why does it take some foo link to get teams showing up on the sharing page!
<cjwatson> darkxst: well, I found that by paging through the list until I found ubuntu-gnome-bugs
<cjwatson> darkxst: but this is certainly bug-worthy, it's pretty confusing
<darkxst> ok, maybe I just missed it, it a simple filter would help, alot!
<cjwatson> indeed
<darkxst> cjwatson, just double checked, when I directly go via the +sharing link there are no entries starting with U
<cjwatson> darkxst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+sharing and press Next 17 times
<cjwatson> it's sorted A-Z then a-z it seems
<cjwatson> definitely there but this is undoubtedly a pain
<darkxst> cjwatson, oj that would do it, I pressed last, and then back until I got U
<cjwatson> you perhaps got to u rather than U
<darkxst> cjwatson, yes, aparently u, is after U
<cjwatson> and it's sorted by displayname rather than name
<cjwatson> (which is arguable)
<cjwatson> I tend to prefer sorting this kind of thing by name
<darkxst> and I wouldnt care, if there was a filter ;)
<cjwatson> quite
<darkxst> you want me to file a bug? or are you on it?
<cjwatson> please file a bug, I'm firefighting something else
<darkxst> cjwatson, bug 1481717, its short, I'm hungry and gone now
<ubot5> bug 1481717 in Launchpad itself "There is no search filter on project sharing page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481717
<cjwatson> darkxst: thanks
<djjeff> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211257553/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.obs-studio_0.11.1-197~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> djjeff: that implies that your build-dependencies can't all be concurrently installed; probably something broken in that PPA
<cjwatson> or its dependencies
<cjwatson> djjeff: this build was nearly a month ago though, and things look installable now.  Have you considered just retrying?
<djjeff> its not my PPA its obs-studio
<dobey> you should contact the owner of the PPA if you have a problem with the contents of a PPA
<cjwatson> djjeff: generally you should do ... what dobey just said; but I've retried those builds for you
<djjeff> thank you
<cjwatson> djjeff: ... and they still fail.  Please contact the maintainer of the PPA.
<djjeff> they have their channel on Quakenet #obsproject
<cjwatson> OK, feel free to ask there, but we aren't going to :)
<cjwatson> There are a *lot* of PPAs hosted on Launchpad, we don't take responsibility for all of them building cleanly
<djjeff> is there a new build log?
<cjwatson> A maintainer of the PPA can come to us for help if there's something that they can't fix that seems to be an infrastructure problem
<djjeff> does it fail because of qtbase5-dev ?
<dobey> (or for the version of ubuntu you might use)
<cjwatson> Yes, but it's basically the same.  https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/+archive/ubuntu/obs-studio/+build/7637229
<cjwatson> I don't know why it's failing, somebody will have to track it down
<cjwatson> apt doesn't give very helpful error messages when something deep in the stack is uninstallable
<dobey> if it's for wily, and depends on wily-proposed, and you're building c++ stuff, there is a very high probability of failure at the moment, due to gcc-5 transition
<cjwatson> dobey: this isn't wily, please don't introduce confusion
<djjeff> faruton on quakenet is the maintainer of this PPA
<cjwatson> djjeff: don't tell us, ask them
<djjeff> annoying they do not use freenode
<dobey> comlpain to them about it, not us :)
<cjwatson> they'll have got mail notifications of the failure too
<djjeff> I have spent almost 1 hour in their channel on quakenet and gotten nowhere
<djjeff> it builds for utopic and vivid just fine
<djjeff> why would trusty be any diff
<cjwatson> I don't know, could be something in their PPA, could be something in the other random PPA they depend on, could be that build-dependencies need to be subtly different in trusty for some reason
<cjwatson> they are welcome to come to us if they can't work it out, but we can't fix their builds for them
<cjwatson> certainly not without their involvement
<cjwatson> if they come to us I would be happy to discuss the problem with them and help figure it out
<cjwatson> djjeff: The reason is mysterious, but changing "libgl-dev" to "libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl-dev" in Build-Depends is good practice anyway, and appears to fix this problem
<cjwatson> djjeff: Please pass that on to the PPA maintainer
<djjeff> did it build?
<cjwatson> djjeff: It fixed the build-dependency installation in my local test rig.  I cannot apply it to that PPA myself
<cjwatson> djjeff: That's why I'm asking you to pass it on to the PPA maintainer, since apparently you have contact with them
<djjeff> hardly
<cjwatson> More than I do
<djjeff> as i said they are in #obsproject on quakenet
<cjwatson> I've given you the exact fix to apply
<cjwatson> You're apparently already there, you could just copy and paste what I'm saying
<cjwatson> Otherwise I'm done
<djjeff> I have
<cjwatson> OK, so that should be good once they apply that change then
<djjeff> I may just reply to his thread of obsproject forums
<cjwatson> Thanks for passing that on
<djjeff> replying directly to
<djjeff> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-14-10-15-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/
<dobey> patience is the key. or self-directed problem solving.
<djjeff> cjwatson: do you have a working .deb on your local test rig?
<cjwatson> djjeff: no, I didn't run it through that far, and didn't particularly want to run untrusted code on this test rig since it isn't properly sandboxed
<djjeff> untrusted? is it not open source?
<cjwatson> that doesn't make it trusted
<cjwatson> anyone can upload anything at all to a PPA
<djjeff> can I create a PPA for myself?
<cjwatson> sure
<djjeff> that would be awesome!
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<cjwatson> I mean, you can trust what you like, obviously, but I hope you'll respect me being cautious about running stuff without proper sandboxing on my laptop with close-to-superuser privileges on Launchpad and Ubuntu :)
<djjeff> your test rig is not sandboxed?
<djjeff> heh
<wgrant> darkxst, cjwatson: Ah, yes, I'm not sure why the person picker on +sharing doesn't just pretend you clicked the (+) icon next to the person if it's already in the list.
<cjwatson> djjeff: I could put more effort into making it so, but it wasn't necessary for just testing out the build-dependency bits.
<djjeff> ok cjwatson I created a thread and quoted you in it
<djjeff> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-14-04-trusty-lts-launchpad-ppa.34271/
<djjeff> oh its awaiting moderation
<cjwatson> thanks.
<djjeff> the PPA maintainer is online now
<djjeff> he was confused that you can use "or" in build depends
<dobey> djjeff: you don't need to inform us of the general ongoings of a different channel on a different network. :)
<djjeff> no clue why he wont just join here
<djjeff> its his PPA not mine
<cjwatson> are they deconfused now?
<djjeff> I hope so.... I really want this to be dealt with so I can go on with my day
<djjeff> and maybe get some sleep soon
<djjeff> I might just turn on netflix and crawl into bed I am exhausted now
<cjwatson> generally speaking, when build-depending on a virtual package (as libgl-dev is), it's a good idea to specify a preferred "real" alternative
<cjwatson> so libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl-dev says "preferably libgl1-mesa-dev, but in a pinch, anything that provides libgl-dev will do"
<cjwatson> I haven't worked out why that unconfuses apt in this case, but like I say, it's a good idea anyway
<dobey> cjwatson: was something else pulling in part of the lts-utopic or lts-vivid xorg stack? i think those create some dependency confusion with the virtual packages; i had some issues there when installing the lts-utopic stack on my trusty machine for runtime.
<cjwatson> I don't think so, but it's possible
<cjwatson> I didn't keep the log
<cjwatson> faruton: hi, thanks for joining.  I'm not sure how much was relayed to you?
<faruton> Yeah, everything pertinent I believe.  Appreciate the help regarding this
<cjwatson> dobey: it's certainly possible that apt went in that direction by default and needed prompting
<cjwatson> it tends not to backtrack, because things get NP-complete that way
<djjeff> ok he joined now I can /part and get on with my day thanks again cjwatson for your help
<faruton> Apparently I was too stubborn to actually just ask about this issue, rather than declare 14.04 unfit and shove it under the carpet.  Waiting on jenkins to finish the release
<faruton> Thanks jeff
<cjwatson> faruton: heh, easy to do.  It wasn't an obvious problem
<faruton> cjwatson: That appears to have fixed it, thanks!
<cjwatson> faruton: excellent
<mwhudson> how do you use ubuntu-archive-tools/copy-package to copy from proposed?
<cjwatson> mwhudson: --from-suite foo-proposed
<mwhudson> cjwatson: thanks
<mwhudson> oh and --to-suite=foo for a ppa
#launchpad 2015-08-06
<Flow86> Hi, I have a problem uploading a package - the build always fails and says it doesnt find a package which is in my own ppa
<wgrant> Flow86: Can you link to the build?
<Flow86> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~flosoft/+archive/ubuntu/cross-mingw/+build/7764551
<wgrant> Flow86: "but it is not going to be installed" means that the package's dependencies aren't satisfiable.
<Flow86> wgrant: yes, but they're in the ppa and installable - thats what the problem is
<wgrant> Use a chroot or chdist locally to try to install the dependency named in the error, and see if apt gives you more details.
<Flow86> works on my local machine
<wgrant> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wgrant>  mingw-w32-gcc : Depends: libmpfr1ldbl but it is not installable
<wgrant>  mingw-w64-gcc : Depends: libmpfr1ldbl but it is not installable
<Flow86> hmm interesting
<Flow86> on mine it works
<wgrant> You must have it installed locally.
<wgrant> This is why you must always use a chroot or chdist for this sort of testing, to ensure you have a clean environment.
<Flow86> interesting why it installs it in my chroot automatically
<Flow86> if I do apt-get install mingw-w32-gcc it installs libmpfr1ldbl too
<wgrant> Where did it get libmpfr1ldbl?
<Flow86> thats the question, I'll have a look
<Flow86> ah oh I have another ppa in my chroot -.-
<wgrant> Ah, that would do it.
<wgrant> You can either add that package to your PPA, or add the other PPA to your PPA's dependencies.
<Flow86> the problem is - its a local one - hmm I tried to upload the package to my ppa, but it seems that it was ignored?
<wgrant> Flow86: You didn't sign the package with your own key.
<wgrant> The Ubuntu developer whose signature you reused can't upload to your PPA, so the upload was rejected.
<Flow86> next try ;-)
<wgrant> 2015-08-06 06:20:21 DEBUG     Subject: [~flosoft/ubuntu/cross-mingw/precise] mpfr 2.4.2-3ubuntu1flosoft0 (Accepted)
<Flow86> so lets hope it can be built :-)
<Flow86> ah now its building - thank you very much
<lazyPower> I'm having trying ot track bugs - I cant file a bug against the kubernetes charms in ~kubernetes,  "kubernetes" does not exist in Juju Charms Collection. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know" - and selecting "I dont know" gives me an error 500 with no explanation of whats wrong
<cjwatson> lazyPower: It's only possible to file bugs against charm "packages" if there's an official branch.
<lazyPower> cjwatson: ok so the problem lies in that there's not a promulgated charm named kubernetes then. Thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> Right
<lazyPower> cjwatson: this seems problematic, as anyone publishing a namespace charm that doesn't exist in the official store is unable to track bugs / sollicit feedback :-/
<lazyPower> s/official/recommended/
<cjwatson> lazyPower: do file a bug if it's a problem.  I'm not sure what the best fix is - in some ways the current situation is precisely analogous to ordinary distributions, in that you can't file bugs against PPAs either
<cjwatson> we only have support for tracking bugs against certain kinds of targets right now
<lazyPower> cjwatson: this will be an issue with a limited shelf life. AIUI the charm store is going to be moving to being decoupled from VCS entirely, so charms can be proper packages
<lazyPower> so i'm not sure if its worth the investment of effort to make that happen
 * cjwatson nods
<lazyPower> I'll bring it up at standup and circle back if we feel its necessary. Thanks for the q/a though.
<zyga> hey, any launchpad admins around
<dobey> what level of admin you need?
<cjwatson> zyga: better to just say what you need, please
<cjwatson> zyga: sigh, I see you asked in multiple channels and didn't say so ...
<cjwatson> (handled, I see)
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, sorry about that
<neldogz> Hi all, I cant seem to log into launchpad today. I am receiving a page with the following message: Bad Request Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<neldogz> I can however log into Ubuntu one
<neldogz> I understand this is the same accoutn for launchpad as well yes?
<cjwatson> neldogz: Yes, it is.  That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/1474841 - people have reported that using a private browsing window once to log in clears things up.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474841 in Canonical SSO provider "latest firefox auto-fills the display:none honeypot field" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<neldogz> cjwatson, thank you I will give that a try
<neldogz> cjwatson, interesting, a private browsing window also failed. Will have to read the bug report thoroughly
#launchpad 2015-08-07
<jhobbs> do prerequisite branches work with git? I can't seem to make them work
<dobey> jhobbs: i don't understand the uestion. you mean for merge proposals?
<cjwatson> jhobbs: yes
<jhobbs> yes
<jhobbs> ok, i'll try some more, must be doing something wrong
<knome> hey, could some admin look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/270038 ? cheers
<mark06> help please, I need to clone this branch but can't http://vpaste.net/DWYwJ
<dobey> mark06: you'll have to get the source package for that some other way
<dobey> mark06: using pull-lp-source is generally the recommended way to get source packages
<mark06> dobey: using http worked
<dobey> mark06: not really. you got old data
<mark06> I wanted to keep the application up-to-date but ubuntu packaging is annoying
<mark06> dobey: huh?
<dobey> the bzr branch for the packaging in ubuntu is out of date due to the issue you asked about
<dobey> the imported bzr branches for ubuntu source packages have had lots of import issues; you should use pull-lp-source to get the actual source from the archive
<mark06> I noticed that, I don't see 0ubuntu3.2 there, well it's all really annoying
<dobey> life is annoying. get used to it :)
<dobey> packaging stuff for ubuntu is not really that hard though
<mark06> it is, period
<mark06> but this is not the place to complain how much it sucks
<dobey> no it is not
<mark06> it is
<mark06> see my branch
<mark06> in arch it would be *one single file*, the PKGBUILD
<mark06> arch packaging is way better
<mark06> sorry for complaining
<dobey> ...
<mark06> my branch is outdated and I can't figure out a way to update it to both latest pidgin++ and the ubuntu patches
<mark06> I wasted a few hours today so I guess I'll give up
<mark06> best solution is maybe creating a real pidgin++ package instead of pidgin + pidgin++ patches + ubuntu patches
<dobey> i have no idea why you are trying to create a fork-that-isnt-really-one of pidgin; but i can certainly say that such a choice does make otherwise simple tasks more difficult, and thus is the core of the complaints you constantly make in here
<mark06> I'm talking about the packaging
<mark06> technically my current pidgin++ package name is "pidgin" with patches (mine and ubuntu's)
<mark06> I guess it should be an independent package named "pidgin++" but I'm super lazy to read http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html, specially after the hours I spent with this :(
<mark06> I would also need to change my source code etc... so best solution for now is removing the ubuntu section from http://pidgin.renatosilva.me, unfortunately :(
<dobey> and why don't you work with the upstream pidgin developers to just improve pidgin instead of forking it?
<mark06> I tried in the beginning, see the bugs I fixed for discussions
<mark06> they often spend more time in bug tracker than it would take to write the actual patches
<dobey> yeah, no thanks. if you're too lazy to read packaging documentation and do things right, i'm certainly too lazy to perform an anthropological survey of your development activities in relation to upstreams
<mark06> there's plenty of bugs like this they love to find reasons not to fix https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/15347
<mark06> dobey: there's no research to do, the patches are freely available to anyone decide to like or not, they can merge them anytime too
<mark06> well, sorry for the ranting  and thanks anyway
#launchpad 2015-08-09
<mark06> can anyone please delete the references to non-existing ppas here? https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+related-packages
<mark06> they only appear for me, I guess it needs to be manually deleted because there is no button for that
<mark06> also, this list is buggy for public access https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+ppa-packages
<mark06> it says "1-6 results" but there is none
#launchpad 2016-08-08
<dobey> cjwatson, wgrant: can we do anything to speed publishing of binaries in PPAs back up? it's gotten crazy slow as of late, nowhere near the ~15-30 minutes it once was
<cjwatson> dobey: Sadly from my investigations (albeit not very in-depth) it looks like it's just death by a thousand cuts of large files to publish etc. and only the diskless-PPAs project is likely to help.  I could be missing something.
<dobey> hmm :-/
<wgrant> cjwatson: I started working on making phase A asynchronous last week.
<wgrant> cjwatson: s/working on/experimenting with/
<wgrant> It's not quite trivial because we want to preserve similar atomicity properties, but it's doable.
#launchpad 2016-08-09
<smoser> :-(
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily
<smoser> trying to set up a git recipe
<smoser> "Recipe Contents" shows : # bzr-builder format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream:ubuntu-pkg}-{debversion}+trunk
<smoser> I edit it, change that to
<smoser> # git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream:ubuntu-pkg}-{debversion}+trunk
<smoser> hit save
<smoser> it goes back to bzr-builder.
<wgrant> smoser: Hm, I'm not sure it's possible to change a bzr recipe into a git one or vice-versa.
<wgrant> It seems like you've recreated it now?
<smoser> yeah. i think it is sorted now
<smoser> i had eve deleted it
<smoser> and made a new one
<smoser> but it was sticky
<smoser> i dont know. maybe luser error too
<smoser> wgrant, is my build log failure obvious to you ?
<smoser> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/277898914/buildlog.txt.gz
<smoser> (and second, a feature request for {git_describe} as a substitution variable)
<wgrant> smoser: The type of the recipe is determined by whether you register it from a Bazaar or Git branch page.
<wgrant> ValueError: Invalid version string '{debupstream:ubuntu-pkg}-0.7.7~git1029-gb56d7a1-0ubuntu1+trunk~ubuntu16.10.1'
<wgrant> Looks like debupstream isn't being expanded, hm.
<wgrant> The only slightly unusual thing is the hyphen in "ubuntu-pkg"
<wgrant> It'd normally just be "packaging".
<smoser> right. i thought htat might be what was tripping it up.
<smoser>  it is valid
<wgrant> It's possible there's a bug there, but it'd be odd.
<smoser> i'd like to use 'git describe's output for my "upstream version" when i make a snapshot and such.
<smoser> 0.7.7~git1029-gb56d7a1-0ubuntu1
<smoser> is a valid albeit odd version.
<smoser> but my plan is to get to
<smoser>  0.7.7-1-gHASH-0ubuntu1
<wgrant> Yeah, it's similar to the bzr-builder latest-tag substitution
<wgrant> What's that -1 doing in there?
<smoser> thats commits since last tag
<wgrant> Ah
<smoser> LASTTAG-COMMITS_SINCE-gHASH
<smoser> that is what git describe will output
<smoser> and that just seems quite sane as a thing to use when you make a snapshot upload
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+filebug
<wgrant> latest-tag is already implementing using git-describe, albeit with --abbrev=0
<smoser> wgrant,
<smoser>  Then I'd do something
<smoser> bah
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1611222
<smoser> and
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611222 in git-build-recipe "feature request: allow substitution of 'git describe' output" [Undecided,New]
<smoser>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1611219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611219 in git-build-recipe "git build recipe seems not to like multiple - in version" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> wgrant: phase A> that will be interesting, thanks.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Doesn't solve everything, but removes most of the scaling by package volume and count.
<quyhoang> hello
<teward> should I be concerned that most of the arm builders are at 'cleaning'?
<teward> oop there it went
<teward> (it looks like it was a long clean cycle0
<cjwatson> The reset operation fairly often times out or otherwise fails, but the nature of the problems is predictable enough that we have a watchdog script to try again.
<cjwatson> So they generally sort themselves out.
<teward> indeed.
<teward> looks like it's fine now, it was just sitting for a while in 'cleaning' and had a 30 minute queue, when i had last refreshed the builders page.  WOrking now.
#launchpad 2016-08-10
<Xand3r> hello
<Xand3r> ive lost my password for launchpad, the e-mail i used is not existend, how to get my account back?
<Xand3r> and last time i used launchpad there was no ubuntu one
<wgrant> Xand3r: Launchpad accounts became Ubuntu One accounts several years ago. But if you've forgotten your password and no longer have access to the email address, you'll have to create a new account.
<Xand3r> i understand, but how to get eccess to my old identety?
<wgrant> Xand3r: That's not possible if you have no way to prove it was your account (usually by possessing access to the email address).
<orsonmmz> hi guys
<orsonmmz> is there a way to link a git branch to a bug report?
<orsonmmz> I cannot find the right format to type in the 'link a related branch' dialog
<orsonmmz> no problem with bzr branches
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: I've been working on that recently.  You can't link a git *branch*, but you can link a git-based merge proposal to a bug.  At the moment you can only do it by starting from the merge proposal and entering a bug number.
<orsonmmz> cjwatson: ok, thank you
<cjwatson> orsonmmz: They'll soon auto-link based on "LP: #123" type text in commit messages.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123 in Launchpad itself "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<orsonmmz> cjwatson: ah, I have just created a webhook that does exactly this ;)
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/git-update-related-bugs/+merge/298369 once I finish off a few details.
<orsonmmz> great, I see git becomes a first class citizen in lp these days
<cjwatson> That's certainly the intent.
<cjwatson> The main effort at the moment is to put enough stuff in place that LP's own code can move to being self-hosted in git on LP rather than in bzr on LP.
<cjwatson> So sort of selfish but it'll benefit other users too.
<orsonmmz> surely, our project evaluates switching to git at regular intervals
<orsonmmz> and I hope that is the last time we do this :)
<clivejo> cjwatson: is there any chance of getting an increase on our ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications, make another 5Gb?
<cjwatson> clivejo: yes, but https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad please
<clivejo> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/332676
<clivejo> that ok?
<cjwatson> yes, and done
<barry> is launchpad unhappy at the moment?
<cjwatson> there was/is a switchover to a new firewall system which seems to have gone a bit wrong, not sure yet whether it's been totally fixed / rolled back
<barry> cjwatson: ok.  having trouble with the web site and git+ssh
<cjwatson> yeah, those are all in prodstack
<barry> cjwatson: time for lunch then!  good luck ;)
<cjwatson> I'm just a bystander :)
<barry> :)
<stewie925> hello launchpad gurus - I tried to logon to openstack gerrit and it looks like the launchpad sso isnt working
<stub> stewie925: Launchpad SSO should be back up, but things are still in flux.
<stewie925> stub: thank you!  its back in business
<cjwatson> Right, some firewall changes which went wrong, being reverted.
<elopio> Hello. I'm having problems to sync snapweb from github: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/275102509/snappy-dev-snapweb-master.log
<elopio> that commit has a GPG verified signature.
#launchpad 2016-08-11
<elopio> found it and it is already high priority: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1084403 great!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> elopio: It's unlikely to be fixed in that form, though.  The plan is to do git-to-git imports instead.
<cjwatson> elopio: If you have a gpgsig commit in your history, your bzr import is probably permanently dead.
<elopio> oh. This is blocking the publishing of snapweb to the store :( I think I can get that set up from jenkins for some architectures.
<cjwatson> elopio: It can be done in other ways, fortunately.  The simplest is probably to do a periodic manual pull/push mirror to git.launchpad.net; a refinement of that would be to trigger the mirror from a GitHub-issued webhook.
<elopio> uhm, interesting. I'll see how to automate it tomorrow. Thanks cjwatson!
<pbek> For some reason I've got the old problem of "Issue detected while analyzing snapcraft.yaml: Cannot find definition for part 'desktop/qt5'. It may be a remote part, run `snapcraft update` to refresh the remote parts cache" again when building a snap with Launchpad
<pbek> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278346021/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_qownnotes_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> pbek: That doesn't look Launchpad-specific. Can you reproduce it locally if you remove your parts cache?
<wgrant> If it's not LP-specific, #snappy will probably be more helpful.
<pbek> wgrant: I haven't tried it, but I will. My last build was 12h ago and that worked. I just had a view lines of c++ code changed meanwhile...
<wgrant> https://parts.snapcraft.io/v1/parts.yaml's desktop part looks weird. I wonder if something's changed around subparts.
<pbek> wgrant: you are right, seems to be a problem with snapcraft
<pbek> wgrant: it definitely is a problem with snapcraft, they will take a look what went wrong with the latest changes. thank you for your help!
<Fudge> are arm builds in launchpad reserved for ubuntu only?
<wgrant> Fudge: No, any PPA owner can enable them.
<Fudge> wgrant:  thank you mate :D
<shadeslayer> hi there
<shadeslayer> it seems like git imports don't support the git gpg sig filed? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/277700088/blue-shell-firefox-kde-support-master.log
<cjwatson> That's correct
<cjwatson> The plan is to do git-to-git imports instead, hopefully in the not very distant future
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: yay \o/
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll just have to wait for those
<shadeslayer> as long as soon isn't 3-4 months
#launchpad 2016-08-13
<dominic1134> hi, for a project we need to re-build cyrus-sasl2 package after applying a custom patch to the sources. currently we do this more or less by hand and with a simple build.sh script. we would like to automate all those steps with launchpad, to daily build the package with the latest cyrus-sasl2 source form upstream. how could we achieve this while still keeping our custom patch in the series? thanks
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I get frequent timeouts when searching package names...
<cjwatson> mifritscher: I have a project in progress to fix that category of problem as well as making the searches more accurate.  Should hopefully be finished in a few weeks (I've been sidetracked by another urgent piece of work).
<cjwatson> It's partially landed, but I need to fix a few more views and do some more testing before switching it on by default.
<mifritscher> oh, ok :-)
#launchpad 2017-08-07
<kyrofa> I'd like to be able to request that launchpad build a snap and publish it in a given branch from CI. The branch would be associated with a given pull request. I _think_ I can sort of hack this behavior by creating a snap on LP associated with a given branch, force-push to that branch from the PR, and then use the LP API to set the store_channels for that snap and trigger a build. However, that doesn't scale well
<kyrofa> considering the possibility for multiple simultaneous PRs, because I assume the store_channels only apply once the snaps complete building
<kyrofa> Does anyone have a better idea?
<b-rad> hi, just reporting that a lot of builders seem to be stuck cleaning for 19hr or more
#launchpad 2017-08-08
<wgrant> kyrofa: I think we'll need to extend the way snap builds work now that branches are widely supported. Can you file a bug detailing your specific use case?
<nacc> kyrofa: if you do file a bug, i'd be really interested as well
<johnl> hi, I can't get my launchpad recipe to use the specified git branches. It defaults to a branch literally named "HEAD" instead. Is this a launchpad bug maybe? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/654438
<kyrofa> wgrant, nacc sure thing. Against launchpad-buildd?
<kyrofa> wgrant, nacc here is my tome of a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1709416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1709416 in launchpad-buildd "Snap builds should support dynamic branches" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> kyrofa: well written, I'll be curious to see what wgrant thinks
<kyrofa> Thanks nacc :)
<geekgonecrazy> Anyone aware of amd64 snap build workers being locked up?  Keeps saying 1 hour to build even after several hours.  armhf seems to be processing like usual
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> lots of private jobs building, and probably taking too much time for some reason
<geekgonecrazy> ah! Thanks for the link.  Some point in past probably saw that but forgot about it :D
<geekgonecrazy> yeah looks like very high compared to arm which is pretty empty
<dobey> x86 is likely to be a bit slower in any case, given all the PPAs/recipes on launchpad, and most probably not building on arm
<geekgonecrazy> i'm guessing build.snapcraft.io probably comes over as private job
<dobey> no idea
<geekgonecrazy> dobey: thanks for think.  I guess at least I have a reason as to the slowness :D I guess if I get impatient enough i'll have to go the local lxd route to get this release out
<geekgonecrazy> link*
<kyrofa> Hey dobey, good to see you :)
#launchpad 2017-08-11
<mpt> Since July last year, the number of Launchpad user accounts has increased from 2849971 to 3812742.
<mpt> That’s … a lot.
<rbasak> Spam?
<wgrant> No, but around half of the increase is from SSO accounts with usernames, which count toward that metric.
<mpt> Correction: That’s since July 2015, not July 2016. Oops.
<mpt> Still a big uptick, but not quite as big as I thought.
<mpt> …And we had a similarly big uptick in 2013, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<EvanCarroll> Is there any change to get the videolan ppa delisted? It hasn't built properly in over a year. It's confusing a lot of users by having the launchpad page. I've written to the maintainers multiple times, and they've never responded. It only serves to add confusion and waste resources.
<karstensrage> how do you get the library version of stuff for a makefile?
<karstensrage> like the ibraries on 12.04 are 2.15
<karstensrage> but on 14.04 they are 2.36 i think
<nacc> "the libraries"?
<karstensrage> well stuff in /lib/{arch}
<karstensrage> 2.19 on 14.04 i guess
<karstensrage> 2.26 on 16.04
<karstensrage> 2.36 on 16.04
<nacc> karstensrage: that's not one library
<nacc> karstensrage: so i don't know what version you are talking about
<nacc> or why you'd be asking in the launchpad channel?
<karstensrage> well cause generally #launchpad is much more helpful than #ubunto* or #deban*
<karstensrage>  its all the libnss libraries
<karstensrage> i built my own libnss and im trying to figure out the best way to package it for distribution
#launchpad 2017-08-13
<Vej> Hello.
<Vej> What does the field "Target reference path" – when filing a merge proposal – do?
<willdeberry> morning all, having issues logging into launchpad and was hoping someone could assist
<willdeberry> all i am getting when trying to use my ubuntu one account is: Oops!
<willdeberry> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<willdeberry> i got two accounts crossed. So went ahead and pruned one and since then, I can't log in. Almost sounds like launchpad thinks my email is logged in on the server side, but with a different id associated with it
<willdeberry> i've tried leaving it logged out and unattempted overnight, still not working.
<luk3yx> lurk3 .msg ##lurk! <CG-Bot@xerox> luk3yx!
<luk3yx> I hate /amsg, sorry
#launchpad 2018-08-06
<pieq> hello!
<pieq> is it possible to have the my default code page <https://code.launchpad.net/~pieq> open to my git repositories rather than bzr?
<wgrant> pieq: That's not currently possible.
<pieq> wgrant, too bad! Thanks for the quick feedback though :)
#launchpad 2018-08-07
<acheronuk> x86 builders are "cleaning" quite a lot
<cjwatson> Various network events I think?  Bulk-reset anyway
<cjwatson> Seems better now
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you
#launchpad 2018-08-08
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson any chance you could fix this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/382025858/upload_15232976_log.txt
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: Is something unclear about the error?
<Lord-Kamina> It refused to upload a package because it found newer binaries in another.
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: Both source packages are producing binaries with the same names.
<wgrant> You'll need to fix that if you want both source packages to exist in the same archive and series.
<Lord-Kamina> It's kind of the point, they're different versions of gcc.
<Lord-Kamina> And it's gotta be possible to fix without messing with the packages, most of them are essentially copies from the toolchain test builds ppa; I just copied and rebuilt them to only hold amd64 and i386 versions.
<wgrant> You copied two different source packages that both assume they are the one that produces those binaries. There's a conflict there that you need to fix.
<wgrant> It may be, for example, that you don't need the older version to build those runtime libraries any more
<Lord-Kamina> I copied two source packages that were originally on the same ppa
<Lord-Kamina> Because they depend on each other
<Lord-Kamina> It's the other way around... for some reasons you need the newer versions to build the old ones
<wgrant> They may have been built in the opposite order.
<Lord-Kamina> wgrant, it's probably possible to fix it by deleting everything in the ppa and rebuilding from scratch, using the original as a dependency.
<Lord-Kamina> That's gonna mean at least a day of re-compiling though.
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: Why are you rebuilding the toolchain, anyway?
<Lord-Kamina> Mostly I want to make sure it stays available because if for whatever reason the test team decide to remove it, it would break building for all my ppas.
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: Hm, why not just copy the binaries?:
<Lord-Kamina> That's mostly a bit of ocd on my part. I wanted to be able to mess around with the ppa and the binaries are several tens of gbs of architectures I'll never use.
<Laney> Can anyone see if someone made https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710637 private?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1710637 not found
<Laney> Can't remember having had that happen to me before, but I guess not getting emailed about that would make sense if I'm not going to be allowed to see it after it's private.
<Psi-Jack> I'm having issues logging into Launchpad with UbuntuOne errors
<Psi-Jack> I get an error id anytime I try to login to launchpad...
<cjwatson> Psi-Jack: What's the OOPS ID?
<cjwatson> (We can fix this, but the OOPS ID contains the information that we need in order to do so.)
<Psi-Jack> OOPS-1f8daf6fe57e4d0c2e549bc6944b75f5
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1f8daf6fe57e4d0c2e549bc6944b75f5
<cjwatson> Thanks - give me a few minutes.
<cjwatson> Psi-Jack: (see your private messages)
#launchpad 2018-08-09
<cjwatson> Psi-Jack: We've fixed your account now.  If you log in you'll get your old account; you can rename it on https://launchpad.net/~/+edit if you want.
<acheronuk> launchpad just lost all its css
<cjwatson> Yes, deployment snafu I know about
<acheronuk> ok. as long as people are aware. thanks
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad CSS missing; will fix ASAP | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> do you want to know about other errors, for example ubuntu-upload-permissions script erroring? or are such things expected with the current problem and are in hand?
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> I mean, I don't need to know.  They're expected.
<nickoe_> does lp also render without cmproper css right now?
<cjwatson> nickoe_: scroll up
<nickoe_> ohh, ok yes, I just saw it. Sorry :)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. all I needed to know. I'll keep quiet and let you fix things :)
<cjwatson> LP fixed
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rbasak> Interesting. The current breakage is causing the git-ubuntu importer to fail to import. Eventually it'll give up and leave (all) packages behind. I'll stop the importer for now pending that fix.
<cjwatson> rbasak: The current breakage isn't current
<cjwatson> rbasak: Maybe the last run of the importer started before it was fixed, but you could try rerunning
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> It was generally 403 on login_anonymously I think (guessing from the traceback).
<cjwatson> That sort of thing will happen when half the frontend stuff is missing
<rbasak>   date: Thu, 09 Aug 2018 12:36:35 GMT
<rbasak>   b'<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">\n<html><head>\n<title>403 Forbidden</title>\n</head><body>\n<h1>Forbidden</h1>\n<p>You don\'t have permission to access /devel/\non this server.<br />\n</p>\n</body></html>\n'
<rbasak> That sort of thing?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> The frontend was totally broken due to a deployment snafu
<rbasak> You've fixed it since that date?
<cjwatson> But it's fixed now
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> A single test import succeeded.
<cjwatson> (It was mentioned here, but before you joined)
<rbasak> I've started the master monitoring thing, but that'll take a while to get started.
<rbasak> I usually lurk here but it looks like it isn't in my config to rejoin on client restart.
 * rbasak amends
<rbasak> I think the restarted importer is OK now
#launchpad 2018-08-10
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> do you rate limit the 'this bug affects me' functionality?
<tomreyn> i just did this in a couple bugs which i'm affected by and whic i'd like to watch, but now i run into "Error: Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes."
<tomreyn> X-Lazr-Oopsid is OOPS-f74a604ed533d57497c0f68cecd2591a
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f74a604ed533d57497c0f68cecd2591a
<tomreyn> it does actually return a 503 on this request, so i'll trust this and assume it's actually a server error, not just a matter of policy.
<Peng> Does http://ppa.launchpad.net/ ever get blocked in China? :X A user is reporting issues on https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/is-there-another-yum-source-for-certbot/68976
<blahdeblah> Peng: Q: "Does X ever get blocked in China?" A: yes.
<Peng> :X
<blahdeblah> Sometimes it's even intentional on their part.
<Peng> I think one of my VPSes is blocked in China.
<Peng> If it is blocked, are there any good options? There aren't ppa mirrors, right?
<blahdeblah> Get them to ask someone they trust for a VPN recommendation?
<Peng> :X
<blahdeblah> Peng: There's basically nothing that can be done except put it somewhere else for them and hope that they can connect to it there.
<Peng> Yeah
<blahdeblah> But that's no guarantee - it might be blocked based on content somewhere in the packet stream, not the IP or DNS name.
<Peng> Also, if the Certbot project copied the debs to http://dl.eff.org/ like their other files, that's even *more* likely to be blocked.
<blahdeblah> Yeah
<cjwatson> tomreyn: Not a rate limit, and in that case when it says "please try again in a few minutes" it actually means it (it's some mysterious lock that generally goes away in the space of ~10min)
<cjwatson> tomreyn: In general if you ever run into a rate limit you'll be told that explicitly, not via an OOPS.
<rbasak> Struggling to get anything out of a code_review_vote_reference collection. Some help please? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hmDRGCVYCZ/ - happens on both Xenial and Cosmic.
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+git/open-vm-tools/+merge/352237 does show three votes.
<tomreyn> thanks CJ!
<cjwatson> rbasak: try logging in?  maybe there's a bug where they have no anonymous authz set up (can't check right now)
 * rbasak tries
<cjwatson> (if so, file a bug, it'd be fairly easy to fix)
<rbasak> Yes, that worked, thanks. I'll file a bug.
<cjwatson> it'll be in the security adapter for CRVRs in lib/lp/sevurity.py, probably
<cjwatson> security.py
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1786474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786474 in Launchpad itself "Cannot view code_review_vote_reference collection contents when logged in anonymously" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> No rush. I can just use authenticated logins for now.
<rbasak> (the only users will be core devs anyway so authenticating will not be a problem for them)
<rbasak> I'd like to assert that a particular git_target is in fact a distribution_source_package. Is there something I can use to get its real "type"?
<cjwatson> resource_type_link
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> FWIW, dir() doesn't list that
<tsimonq2> If I'm calling archive.getPublishedSources is there a quicker way to query if I'm working with a lot of packages?
<tsimonq2> (er, archive is lp.distributions["ubuntu"].archive)
#launchpad 2018-08-12
<knome> hello! i need to create a team in the ~xubuntu namespace; is there somebody who can assist me live, or should i just send a request via the web form?
<knome> mk, created https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/672116
#launchpad 2019-08-05
<chillysurfer> hello! i've successfully pushed up a new package to my ppa and i'm seeing the following build error in my ppa:
<chillysurfer> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['sudo', '/usr/sbin/chroot', '/home/buildd/build-PACKAGEBUILD-17374618/chroot-autobuild', 'linux64', 'env', 'LANG=C', 'DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive', 'TTY=unknown', '/usr/bin/apt-get', '-uy', 'update']' returned non-zero exit status 100
<chillysurfer> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/bin/in-target scan-for-processes --backend=chroot --series=bionic --arch=amd64 PACKAGEBUILD-17374618
<chillysurfer> Scanning for processes to kill in build PACKAGEBUILD-17374618
<chillysurfer> any thoughts on what i could be doing wrong?
<chillysurfer> i retried and i'm seeing this error now: error: binary build with no binary artifacts found
<chillysurfer> this is a dpkg-biuldpackage failure
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: Your debian/rules is empty, which really isn't going to go well
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: ahh i see. but in the instance where i don't really need much to happen, as this is a python package, what should go in my rules file?
<chillysurfer> i am running `python3 setup.py install` in the postinst script
<cjwatson> You're what
<chillysurfer> should that naturally be in rules instead?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: I suggest running lintian before you upload - you may not necessarily want to do absolutely everything it says, but it has lots of alarming red output in your case that corresponds to real errors
<chillysurfer> ok trying that now
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: Let me dig up the relevant bits of the Debian Python wiki for you
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: i really appreciate that
<chillysurfer> ah lintian explains a lot
<chillysurfer> basically the rules file is a Makefile with required targets?
<cjwatson> Yes, but there are a lot of helpers that can make it pretty simple
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: oh nice, that'd be helpful
<cjwatson> So is this a library or an application?
<chillysurfer> technically both
<chillysurfer> but let's call it an application
<chillysurfer> to install it (both the application and the library) just need to `python3 setup.py install`
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: ah is `dh` the helper you're talking about?
<cjwatson> Start with https://wiki.debian.org/Python/LibraryStyleGuide
<cjwatson> And adjust as needed - you'll probably want to drop any Python 2 bits there
<cjwatson> I strongly suggest setting yourself up for local builds since it will make it much easier to iterate
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild if you don't already have something
<cjwatson> dh is the main entry point to most of the modern helpers, yes
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: oh wow this information is really great
<chillysurfer> thank you!
<cjwatson> (https://wiki.debian.org/Python/AppStyleGuide does exist too, but it's mostly elaborations on top of the library style guide; I think you're better off starting with the library guide and making whatever small adjustments are needed)
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> General way to think about rules vs. stuff like postinst: the job of the rules file is essentially to prepare a filesystem tree plus some metadata that can be packed up into a deb
<cjwatson> The postinst runs on the installed system
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: ahhh ok
<chillysurfer> that makes much more sense
<cjwatson> If you can, you should avoid writing a postinst
<chillysurfer> yeah sounds like i used it in all the wrong ways
<cjwatson> (debhelper will often write out postinst fragments for you, but at least those are centrally-maintained and well-debugged)
<cjwatson> chillysurfer: So actually I think you probably just want https://wiki.debian.org/Python/Pybuild
<chillysurfer> cjwatson: yeah reading through the style guide it seems like the case
<cjwatson> Ah, LibraryStyleGuide links to that, as you were :)
<chillysurfer> but still things i need to do with dh i think
<cjwatson> Right, pybuild is part of dh-python which is a debhelper extension
<chillysurfer> ahhh
<chillysurfer> that makes sense
#launchpad 2019-08-06
<RikMills> cjwatson: does buildd-manager need a poke?
<cjwatson> RikMills: Yeah, seems so, doing
<RikMills> TY :)
<cjwatson> RikMills: done
<lennyb> HI, I've uploaded my package to PPA (http://paste.openstack.org/show/755564/)   But there are no updates on my PPA/launchpad page. Where can I see status/progress of the package building?
<cjwatson> lennyb: You haven't told Launchpad about your GPG key, so it couldn't verify the upload and discarded it
<cjwatson> lennyb: Import your key (https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing_your_key_into_Launchpad_with_gpg) and then upload again (you'll need to use "dput -f" since dput thinks it's already uploaded it)
<lennyb> cjwatson: thanks. just imported keys and reloaded pkg.  Where can I see the progress/status? Since there are no errors now as were no errors before I dont have any indication that something is wrong.
<lennyb> cjwatson: http://paste.openstack.org/show/755567/
<cjwatson> lennyb: You haven't imported your keys properly.  They aren't linked from https://launchpad.net/~lennyb
<cjwatson> lennyb: If you don't get an email reply within a few minutes, then it's normally this sort of case where the upload couldn't be verified and was discarded.  Once you actually get your keys imported correctly then you should see progress in the PPA itself.
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: do you know if we have a ticket for improving the UX there? it feels like it could be nicer!
<cjwatson> There's a very old one somewhere
 * cjwatson tries to find it
<lennyb> cjwatson, thanks. I did not get any confirmation email. and I dont see any "resend" option. I also can't reload the same key.  What should/can I do now?
<cjwatson> lennyb: It's not about resending - the problem is you only followed the first bit of the instructions I gave you
<cjwatson> Oh, hang on, sorry, checking
<cjwatson> Trying to find logs of this
<cjwatson> SpecialK|Canon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/136593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 136593 in Launchpad itself "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I wrote down a couple of inchoate ideas in comment #11
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: fantastic thanks
<cjwatson> lennyb: What error message do you get when you try to do steps 2 and 3 from https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing_your_key_into_Launchpad_with_gpg (again)?
<cjwatson> I can't find any record of a confirmation email having been sent at all, so something is odd
<lennyb> cjwatson: http://paste.openstack.org/show/755568/
<cjwatson> Ah, possibly a keyserver problem then, investigating
<cjwatson> I've filed a ticket with our sysadmins
<lennyb> cjwatson: thanks a lot . I guess I will wait for your update. p.s. I wish there were some "end user" notifications so I know that something is wrong
<cjwatson> Well, to be fair you did get a clear error trying to import the key
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/136593 is the bug about improving dput notifications
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 136593 in Launchpad itself "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Low,Triaged]
<lennyb> :) 1:0 . Thanks again.
<cpaelzer> hiho - if I have a package update still embargoed for security, but want to open an MP for a git repository on LP. Is there an option to make that MP private/hidden?
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: create a new repository for it (e.g. lp:~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/name-of-source-package/+git/security), change the information type of that repository to "Private Security", and propose the MP from that
<cpaelzer> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> lennyb: Try steps 2 and 3 again now?
#launchpad 2019-08-07
<lennyb> cjwatson: thanks, everything worked. p.s. is it possible to add bionic package to #link https://launchpad.net/networking-mlnx/+packages . I am a maintainer there, but I did not find any upload options.
<cjwatson> lennyb: That only links to packages in full distributions (mainly Ubuntu), not to PPAs; and it's a historical fact that networking-mlnx wasn't in Ubuntu 18.04
<cjwatson> So not really, sorry
<cjwatson> Glad you got the PPA stuff sorted in the end
<chillysurfer> i'm trying to email the mailing list cloud-init@lists.launchpad.net. i've been trying for a few days, and no emails are hitting the mailing list. i'm sending it as text (from outlook on macos). i'm not sure what i could be doing wrong here? hopefully this is the right place to ask about launchpad mailing list issues?
<pjdc> chillysurfer: if you're not even getting a notice that your message is held for moderation, a common cause is that the email address you're sending from is not associated with a launchpad account - in that case messages are silently discarded
#launchpad 2019-08-08
<nhasian> I'm confused. It says Rejected File nnn_2.6.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu. When a did an apt-cache search in 18.04 it only had an older version and was not up to date.
<nhasian> apt-cache showpkg nnn returns only version 1.7 so I'm trying to make a newer build available via PPA
<RikMills> morning. how often does LP import new CVE data?
<cjwatson> nhasian: By definition orig should be original, that is the exact tarball shipped by upstream.  If it's a new upstream release then it should have a new version number.  If you're building a revision of the packaging then you should be using the same orig tarball with patches on top or whatever, not rebuilding the orig.
<cjwatson> RikMills: nightly
<RikMills> cjwatson: thanks. the CVE was added late last night, so guess it just missed it by a squeak
<cjwatson> RikMills: Yep, it's due to run shortly
<RikMills> great. ty
<cjwatson> (I say "nightly", actually earlyish morning)
<RikMills> It's night somewhere!
<nhasian> cjwatson: all I'm trying to do is provide the program nnn version 2.6 to Ubuntu 18.04 users because in the Universe repo it has an older version 1.7. How can I do that?
<cjwatson> nhasian: Grab the existing Ubuntu orig.tar.gz from LP and put that in your package's parent directory, then rebuild the package based on that
<cjwatson> nhasian: What's the package name?
<cjwatson> Oh, literally "nnn"
<cjwatson> So grab https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/nnn/2.6-1/nnn_2.6.orig.tar.gz and use that
<nhasian> cjwatson: thank you, I will try that now
<cjwatson> If you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nnn you'll see that it exists in Ubuntu, just only in eoan not bionic
<nhasian> cjwatson: thank you. this is the first time I try to package anything, as well as create a PPA. so I downloaded it and extracted it. I'm guessing I use debuild and then dput? How do I tell it to package for bionic?
<cjwatson> nhasian: I don't totally have time to give personalised packaging help to everyone, unfortunately, but maybe start with https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA ?
<nhasian> I also just read about the backportpackage. am I going about this wrong? should I be using backportpackage instead?
<cjwatson> nhasian: So, I was going to suggest that, and you should absolutely start with the packaging from eoan rather than reinventing the wheel yourself (i.e. "pull-lp-source nnn eoan")
<cjwatson> nhasian: However, there will be some quirks because the eoan packaging relies on a version of debhelper that isn't in bionic
<cjwatson> nhasian: Trying to backport debhelper usually turns out not to be a good idea; a better plan will be to get things working with the debhelper 11 in bionic
<cjwatson> This is hopefully not too hard
<nhasian> I've been working at this for 2 days. this is day 3 actually. I have read a lot of the launchpad and ppa pages. You are the first person who has actually answered any questions. I was hoping to find some mentor to help guide me. I even asked in our Ubuntu az loco page but didn't find any assistance
<cjwatson> nhasian: I would suggest starting with backportpackage since it'll help deal with tedious things like getting the changelog right, but don't tell backportpackage to upload the result for you since you're going to have to make some adjustments
<cjwatson> nhasian: Looking at the existing changelog, it doesn't look like it's really using much from debhelper 12, so you can probably just edit debian/control and debian/compat to reduce that to 11
<cjwatson> nhasian: Then best practice is to test-build locally (if you don't already have an environment set up, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild)
<cjwatson> nhasian: Hopefully that works, and you can then follow the directions on the LP help site to build a source package and upload it
<nhasian> cjwatson: thank you for your help
<cjwatson> np
<nhasian> cjwatson: the first time I used backportpackage it uploaded and was accepted to launchpad. The build failed however because missing build dependencies debhelper >=12. So I ran backportpackage a 2nd time and before pressing Y to upload, I went to the temp folder and changed debian/control and debian/compat to 11 but now it is rejected because it already exists
<RikMills> nhasian: you need to increment the most minor packaging revision. e.g. ~ppa1 to ~ppa2
<nhasian> RikMills: do I edit a file in the tmp folder to do that before uploading with backportpackage?
<RikMills> I have no idea with backportpackage. never used it myself
 * RikMills has other methods
<ginggs> nhasian: you can also edit the PPA dependencies to Backports, which should include debehlper 12
<ginggs> and then just retry the build
<cjwatson> nhasian: dch -i should produce a change to debian/changelog for you
<cjwatson> I actively recommend against ginggs's approach here for anyone who isn't an expert
<cjwatson> forever dealing with support reqs from people who try that approach and get themselves very confused
<cjwatson> also you shouldn't run backportpackage more than once on the same thing.  fetch the source package it produced back from Launchpad instead and edit that
<cjwatson> backportpackage just produces a starting point
<nhasian> cjwatson: thanks again. I will fetch the package from launchpad as you suggested and continue from there to try to get it working
<nhasian> while I'm at it, is there a book or something for beginners? I feel like I'm floundering around here
<doismellburning> nhasian: I've very much felt the same with packaging, for what it's worth
<doismellburning> nhasian: I can't offer _help_, but you're not alone!
#launchpad 2019-08-09
<wxl> how can i view all the bugs for a particular tag regardless of package? it seems the tag links in a particular bug are package-specific.
<wgrant> wxl: Use the tag field on https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?advanced=1 for all of LP, or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 for all Ubuntu packages.
<smoser> o/ . i'm not certain this is the right place to ping, but I have gotten more than one message like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RSdgh8svcH/
<smoser> Subject: lists.debian.org has received bounces from you
<smoser> to my smoser@ubuntu.com email which forwards to a "gmail + addressing" address.
<cjwatson> smoser: Nothing to do with Launchpad
<cjwatson> IS runs email
<smoser> cjwatson: in the past i'd have asked in #is (or opened an rt)
<smoser> what do i do since that is not available to me now?
<cjwatson> smoser: #canonical-sysadmin
<cjwatson> smoser: or rt@ubuntu.com
<smoser> thank you.
<cjwatson> np
<nhasian> what does it mean in Build status "Failed to build on lgw01-amd64-036"
<cjwatson> lgw01-amd64-036 is the name of a builder
<cjwatson> You very likely don't care about that
<cjwatson> The interesting bit is that it failed, and the build log which should be linked from the build page
<nhasian> cjwatson: what am I looking for in the build log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/436558291/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.nnn_2.6-1~ubuntu18.04.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<nhasian> cjwatson:nevermind I think I found it
<nhasian> it says I don't have a public key
<nhasian> which is weird because I did both the ssh and pgp keys
<SpecialK|Canon> nhasian: there's a bunch of compilation errors at the bottom that look like your issue
<SpecialK|Canon> nhasian: the key thing just looks like a warning
<SpecialK|Canon> I generally like to start reading build failure logs from the bottom up - first identify the core issue, then look backwards for causes
<cjwatson> Right, the public key bit there is not relevant.
<cjwatson> Looks like some ncurses-related backporting problem
<cjwatson> So the problem is that the nnn package you were backporting relies on the libncurses*-dev package merge that happened as a result of https://bugs.debian.org/840429
<ubot5> Debian bug 840429 in libtinfo-dev "Please explain " Packages should not build-depend on this package. "" [Normal,Fixed]
<cjwatson> I think you need to change libncurses-dev to libncursesw5-dev in debian/control (reverting to what was used in an earlier version of the nnn package) to cope with that
<cjwatson> So grab your source package back from https://launchpad.net/~nhasian/+archive/ubuntu/nnn/+packages if you don't have it already, unpack it, edit debian/control, use "dch -i" to add another entry to the top of debian/changelog explaining the change, build source package, upload
<nhasian> cjwatson: thaks I feel I'm very close to getting this right. So I edited debian/control and also ran dch -i to explain the changes. Then I use debuild and then dput correct?
<cjwatson> make sure to use debuild -S, and then I'd generally advise running debdiff between the old and new .dsc files to make sure the changes are as you expect
<cjwatson> and then dput on the .changes, yes
<nhasian> cjwatson: when I try to debuild it says error: Unmet build dependencies: libncurses5w-dev
<nhasian> ah I think it should be libncurses5-dev
<cjwatson> nhasian: I gave you the right package name above
<cjwatson> nhasian: libncursesw5-dev, not either of libncurses5w-dev or libncurses5-dev
<nhasian> is this causing the fatal error when trying to debuild "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<nhasian> I changed the maintainer line to my ubuntu address and the debuild compelted successfully. used dput to upload new version to launchpad. Lets see if the build completes this time
<nhasian> cjwatson: thanks to your help, I was finally able to publish the latest version of nnn to my launchpad PPA.
<nhasian> I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out how you were able to tell from looking at the building log that I needed libncursesw5-dev.
#launchpad 2019-08-10
<alkisg> Hi, I tried `add-apt-repository ppa:ltsp` in buster and it works. It used "eoan" for the release series. I'm looking to find out how it did the buster<=>eoan mapping, any hints on where to look?
<alkisg> Also, am I allowed to use a PPA for Debian users? E.g. is it against the rules to "waste bandwidth" for debian users? I'm not asking if it will work on not, I assume it will and I will test it before inviting users (talking about the new ltsp, which will be arch:any, mostly shell)
<alkisg> Btw, most ltsp users use ubuntu and will also use that new ppa, it won't be "just" for debian...
<alkisg> Ah, I tested it from stretch and it used eoan again; I guess it's just using whatever's the latest one at the time it runs, ok. That leaves the question "am I allowed to"?
<cjwatson> nhasian: I've dealt with ncurses before and the particular symbols that it was complaining about as unresolved in the build log sounded like the kinds of ones that would be likely to be wide-character variants
<cjwatson> alkisg: not against the rules
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson
#launchpad 2020-08-04
<sarnold> hello, I'm curious why these entries aren't sorted by date: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+publishinghistory   -- eg 2020-08-01 entries are between 2020-07-29 and 2020-07-31
#launchpad 2020-08-05
<tomwardill> sarnold: that is a good question, to which I don't know the answer...
<tomwardill> sarnold: it's ordered by the creation date of the history for the sourcepackage, but displays the date of the last action in the history.
<tomwardill> (creation can be uploaded/copied, etc)
<sarnold> tomwardill: that's confusing enough in this case but everything is displayed on the one page -- is it possible for 'new' events to be hidden on later pages? eg a package built six months ago just now copied into the archive or similar?
<cjwatson> sarnold: Copies create a new publication record, so that's not possible, no
<sarnold> cjwatson: aha, nice, thanks
<cjwatson> sarnold: The lifecycle of a given row in that table (a SourcePackagePublishingHistory row in the DB) is only within a given "location" in the archive (the target (a.k.a. series), pocket, component, and section columns) - the status of that record can change, but any other change creates a new row
<cjwatson> I agree the sorting is confusing, but I'm not convinced it would be much less confusing if the rows were sorted by the order of the displayed date :)
<sarnold> cjwatson: hah, yeah, I always spend a fair amount of time with these publishing history tables whenever I want to understand something; but I don't think I'd ever seen them in anything except chronological order -- what's the sort order on this?
<cjwatson> sarnold: (sourcepackagepublishinghistory.datecreated DESC, sourcepackagepublishinghistory.id DESC)
<cjwatson> sarnold: The latter is mostly just a tie-breaker to produce unambiguous tests
<sarnold> cjwatson: okay, cool, so there is an underlying chronologicalness to it all
<cjwatson> sarnold: Right, it's just that the date shown in the table is BasePublishingRecordView.date_last_changed which is an attempt to show a last-changed date in a way that makes most sense depending on the publishing status: if the status is pending it uses datecreated, if it's published it uses datepublished, if it's superseded it uses datesuperseded, etc.
<sarnold> cjwatson: if you wouldn't mind .. consider 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.26 -- it was deleted from xenial proposed a day after it was superceded in xenial updates
<sarnold> cjwatson: did the 'deleted' line have a different Date: printed on the column during that day?
<sarnold> ie, did it match the 'superceded' line? perhaps with 'pending deletion' or similar as the status?
<cjwatson> sarnold: I don't believe that Deleted publication was ever in the Superseded status; it was previously Published, during which time it would have shown the date that you see if you expand the row and look at the "Published on" line
<cjwatson> (and you can hover over the date to get a more exact timestamp)
<cjwatson> sarnold: I feel like this is a bit of a game of infinity questions and maybe we could help more effectively if we knew what you were getting at?
<sarnold> cjwatson: sorry, I explained it poorly; there's currently two entries for 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.26 visible on the first page ..
<cjwatson> sarnold: Yes, because they're in two different publication contexts
<sarnold> cjwatson: well, strictly speaking, at this point it's just my curiousity, and you're right, that's an endless supply :)
<cjwatson> sarnold: There's one record for xenial-proposed, and one for xenial-updates
<cjwatson> This is expected
<sarnold> cjwatson: I (naively) expected the deletion and superceded lines to have the same timestamp
<cjwatson> sarnold: Removals from -proposed are typically currently manual and happen some time after the copy into -updates
<sarnold> cjwatson: so the fact that they are different timestamps, and out of order, really makes me question my understanding :)
<cjwatson> sarnold: At some point I hope that one of my excellent colleagues will review https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+merge/373942 and allow Ubuntu to improve this workflow :)
<sarnold> cjwatson: hah :) I remember trying to read through one of these long-neglected merge requests and was immediately reminded just how little I know about launchpad internals :)
<sarnold> was it this one? who knows :)
<cjwatson> sarnold: But also, the xenial-updates publication there got superseded by a later version some time after both (1) it was itself created by a copy and (2) its xenial-proposed ancestor was deleted
<cjwatson> That MP is ~800 lines of code motion and passing parameters down through multiple layers and 6 lines of actually doing the removal after the copy if instructed to do so :P
<cjwatson> (OK, and some tests in those ~800 lines)
<sarnold> oh inded, more test than code addition
#launchpad 2020-08-06
<SpecialK|Canon> Heh I just got to the removal bit
 * tomwardill is also reviewing it :)
<tomwardill> although by 'reviewing', I mean 'reading and then putting a +1 on it, probably'
<tomwardill> (which is because I don't necessarily understand the flow well enough to review it, not because 'just +1' :) )
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Status: bos02 builders (arm/ppc64el) stuck in Disabled | Help contact: tomwardill (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tedg> Hello, I've got a core20 snap that is getting built on bionic instead of focal.
<tedg> I'm not sure how to kick it over to focal.
<tedg> https://launchpad.net/~ted/+snap/inkscape-master
<sarnold> hey tedg :) I think I've heard that one of those fields is non-obvious, like "use core" or similar.. probably #snapcraft would be more active and have more folks who know this secret sauce
<tedg> I've asked in #snapcraft and they sent me here :-)
<tedg> Apparently it's been seen before and is something for LP admins.
<tedg> (and that's the end of my understanding)
<sarnold> tedg: oh no! :)
<tedg> sarnold: from what you said, I guessed, and it worked. Needs to be set to "Ubuntu Core 16" for the series. Then it seems to autodetect focal. Thanks!
<sarnold> tedg: excellent! thanks :D
#launchpad 2020-08-07
<cjwatson> tedg: Yep, it's currently confusing, sorry.  There's a branch in flight to make the UI there much clearer.
<ricotz> tomwardill, hello, could you take a look at this build to check whether it is (nearly) stuck? https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+build/19777511
<tomwardill> ricotz: hmm, build time of over a day, I'd say that looks reasonably stuck
<tomwardill> let me see if I can see anything in the logs for you
<ricotz> tomwardill, this build can take some while, but usually not that long
<ricotz> (meaning 10 hours would not be surprising)
<tomwardill> hmm, can't find any mention of it at all in the logs, going to see if anyone else can help :)
<ricotz> tomwardill, thank you, retrying it would be waste if it can be resumed somehow
<cjwatson> It's likely to be stuck at the builder end.  Probably the best we'll be able to do is to extract some information
<cjwatson> (Unlikely to be buildd-manager having forgotten about it, since it was only restarted a couple of hours ago as part of a deployment)
<ricotz> cjwatson, tomwardill, please restart it when you finished your investigation
<cjwatson> Please restart what?
<cjwatson> buildd-manager?  That wouldn't make sense here
<ricotz> cjwatson, the libreoffice build
<tomwardill> I assume the build
<cjwatson> Oh, right
<tomwardill> ricotz: this is the ps tree from the builder: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vs7C7t5Cdr/ it looks like the build has died to me, but do you have any suggestions beyond just restarting the build?
<ricotz> tomwardill, sorry, no, just restart it
<cjwatson> OK, applying fire
<tomwardill> ricotz: restarted, thanks for your patience while we looked at that
<ricotz> tomwardill, no problem, although cancelling != restarting
<ricotz> should I start it myself?
<tomwardill> oh, errr. Unsure... cjwatson did you just cancel or did you queue a rebuild too?
<cjwatson> I cancelled and then I finished writing an email while it got around to processing the cancel.
<cjwatson> I've retried it now.
<tomwardill> ah, ta :)
<ricotz> :)
<marcustomlinson> tomwardill: any idea why this package is stuck in the queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice
<tomwardill> hmm, not immediately, 6 hours seems a reasonable time gap
<Laney> there's a duplicate versioned upload stuck in Accepted; that one failed due to .orig mismatch
<Laney> this was a re-upload to fix that but both appear wedged
<marcustomlinson> thanks Laney
<Laney> np
<Laney> I could try to reject the queue item in Accepted, see if that does anything ...
<marcustomlinson> do eeet
<Laney> actually I probably can't, no checkboxes on the UI
<cjwatson> That surely won't do anything to the one in Unapproved though?  An upload is generally in Unapproved because it hasn't been approved yet
<Laney> Timo tried to approve it earlier; you can see that if you expand the item
<cjwatson> Ah, interesting
<cjwatson> Looking in logs
<cjwatson> Curious that it got logged as accepted even though it wasn't
<cjwatson> Laney: Try the command line: `queue -s focal-proposed -Q accepted reject -m 'fill in some reason here' libreoffice`
<cjwatson> Then I guess the other one will probably need to be accepted again
<Laney> cjwatson: Yep, that did manage to get rid of it
<ricotz> \o/
<Laney> I'll take Timo's previous attempt as permission enough and accept it myself
<Laney> Oh good, I got a 503
<Laney> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=3cb368e6557579d3aa354c7437da3d4a but ISTR accepting LO to be a bit timeouty so maybe this is known
<Laney> yes ok, it worked a second time
<marcustomlinson> oh woot thanks Laney!
<marcustomlinson> and cjwatson :)
<Laney> np
<Laney> marcustomlinson: fwiw I can't usually accept SRUs, so don't ask me about them in future :p
<marcustomlinson> haha
<cjwatson> Laney: mm, that's an unfortunate slightly-quadratic thing due to not having an in-process way to do the equivalent of DEB_HOST_ARCH=foo dpkg-architecture -ibar
<cjwatson> (Accepting an upload needs to work out which builds to dispatch)
<Laney> Ah, and it's done synchronously?
<cjwatson> Yeah
